# TTC #2 Cycle Day 1 7/16/13



## kylesmom

Hello All

I am officially starting the TTC journey.

I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism about 8 weeks ago. 
Just got my blood work back and all levels are good so now we can start trying!

Still need to lose a few pounds but working on that for a few weeks now as well.
Anyone want to join the wait?


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: Hi! I'm in exactly the same position as you. TTC no. 2 & CD1 today. Would love a buddy for the journey :)

I also need to lose a few lbs too :dohh: I'm still 10lb heavier than when I got pregnant with Rex. I've learnt my lesson & won't be eating for two next time!

How long did you TTC the first time? We were very lucky & got a BFP the first month but I'm expecting that this time with a toddler to run around after! No energy left for BD :haha:


----------



## Flower15

Me too! Im cycle day 2 today and TTC number 2. My LO is around the same age, she has just turned 18 months :) Im also struggling with the thought of Bding every other day with a toddler, just have to see how we get on. I still have baby weight, I went on the implant straight after having DD, so struggled to lose it!

Are you both charting etc? x


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: Flower :)

No, I don't chart as such. Don't do temps etc. I just track AF on an app & monitor CM. I know I O CD17/18 cos I get a pain. Luckily my fertile time ties in with our holiday abroad so hoping I might feel more in the mood for BD! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, can I join please? I'm cd3 today. TTC #2

My LO is about to turn 2 and I've only just finished losing the baby weight. I'm determined not to put it all back on again this pregnancy :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Welcome everyone! 

I am trying for a girl this time so I am going to try to BD earlier then O day.... if that makes sense :hehehehe:

The only thing I am doing are ovulation tests, no other charting etc.

Having a toddler run around as well as being pregnant worries me big time. Am I really ready for this? Will this be overwhelming? I'm excited and nervous all at once. 

I still have about 20 lbs that I would LOVE to lose, but If I can try my hardest to at least lose 15 I will be OK, I only have 15 more to go to hit that goal. I think I can accomplish that within the next 2 months. 

The first time trying we conceived in our third month of trying. How about you ladies?

So excited to share this journey with all of you :)


----------



## Flower15

Hi everyone :)

Is anyone else feeling slightly guilty on LO? Or worried how they will react? I know Im being silly and having a brother or sister would be good for LO but I still worry that she will feel left out :( Struggling to enjoy it all, because shes in the back of my mind. Shes a big Mummys girl :) x


----------



## Sarah lo

It worries me a little bit how I will cope running around after Olivia while pregnant. In fact I'm almost in two minds whether to wait till next month to try again because we go on holiday at the end of september and if I was to conceive this cycle I'd be 8 weeks along, super tired and possibly very sick trying to run around after a two year old in the heat. 
But on the other hand I'm broody as hell and don't want to wait! :)

Last time around we conceived on the first try.

I also want a girl, I don't know why but I just can't imagine having a boy and have always pictured myself with 2 little girls. DH on the other hand would love a boy. Today he bought Olivia a full Aston villa football kit so I think he could probably do with having a boy! So either way we'll be happy but the one thing we agree on is that this time we're having a surprise :) 

Flower, do any of your friends have babies you could introduce your LO to and see how she reacts?


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: Hi Sarah. Whereabouts in N Yorks are you? I'm from York originally. Miss it like crazy :( Moved here for work, intending to stay for a couple of years but ended up meeting my now DH & am stuck here now :( Only an hour away from my parents but becoming a mum made me want my mum round the corner. 

I reeeeaaaalllly want a girl too :blush: But only doing the early BD like you. No other crazy schemes! My friend had no. 2 on Saturday & had a girl. Her eldest is a boy. That's made me realise just how much I want a girl :blush: But deep down I can't picture myself with a girl, just 2 boys so I'm expecting another boy! At least they can play rough with each other instead of me :haha:

We conceived first cycle last time but no way expecting that this time.

I don't feel guilty on Rex, no. I think he'll love a brother or sister! He's great with my friends' babies now. Kisses them & is gentle with them :cloud9: But maybe that's cos Rex is older than all your LOs? He'll be at least 3 by the time no. 2 appears so will understand much more & will be starting pre-school in Sept next year so he'll have something new to get his teeth into :)

What do you think you've all learnt from the first time round? A few things I'll be doing differently... Not letting anyone & everyone visit, not putting pressure on myself to be dressed with make up on (I'm living in my PJs!), swaddling early on if baby won't sleep & just chilling out a bit more!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi sazzle, I'm not far from york at all we live in Northallerton now but used to live at York when we were kids, we lived in Copmanthorpe. I also wish I had my mum nearby, she moved to Swansea a few years ago. We have MIL nearby but she has a lot of health problems so can't help out much. 

Olivia will be in a similar boat to rex. She is just a couple of months younger. I think it will be good that she'll be able to hold a conversation before the baby comes so I can explain it to her. Plus hopefully she'll be potty trained by then so we won't have 2 in nappies. 

There's a few things I'd like to do differently. Olivia was very high needs and I know there's not a lot I could have done about that but I could have made life a bit easier by having her in a sling, taking her out for walks when I really didn't feel like it etc so if this one's as hard work I hope to get on top of it sooner and try not to go running to them every time they so much as fart.

I'd also like to cloth bum this time but not sure DH is on board with that. ..


----------



## SazzleR

I grew up in Clifton Moor so not too far down the by-pass :) I also have MIL nearby but she spends most of her time with SIL & her 2 LOs so we don't really get a look in sadly :cry: Olivia will definitely be able to hold a conversation about new LO, I'm sure. Rex's speech has exploded since he turned 2 :) Have you got anything planned for her 2nd bday?

Yeah, think I'll be making more use of my sling/wrap this time round. I had a Moby for Rex cos he didn't really like to be out down in the early months but I'd only put him in it to get things done in the house. I think no. 2 might spend much more time in the wrap so I can run around after Rex!

Do you girls have a stash of pregnancy tests ready to go? I do :haha: I bought 20 ICs off eBay for like £3.50 :thumbup: I had a POAS addiction last time so no doubt that will be back with a vengeance! I'm going to try and not test til AF is due but I know I won't be able to resist! On the ICs last time, I only got a faint positive the day AF was due cos i only O on CD17/18 so it is pointless but I know I'll do it :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

I am a POAS addict! I have a few left over internet cheapies lying around somewhere LOL. I know this time I will be just as bad!
I'm on cycle day 3 and I'm getting so excited to try haha. Corny :)

Running after Kyle all day long is so exhausting and makes me wonder how on earth am I going to handle being pregnant and running around after him! But I'm not the first mommy to do it and I'm sure I won't be the last !

We found out the first time what the sex was and I am not finding out this time! I don't want to know. I figured if it's a boy we are set with EVERYTHING we need. I have an entire room of old toys and baby items (benefit of saving money if we have a boy) If we have a girl I at least know all my newborn clothes are (gender neutral and little) so I'm not to concerned. I will be broke if it is a girl though, the outfits are just SOOOOOOO CUTE!

Kyle was a winter baby so we wanted to start trying now so we can have a spring/summer baby :)

Anyone else not finding out the sex? I hope I can hold out on not finding out :)


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> I grew up in Clifton Moor so not too far down the by-pass :) I also have MIL nearby but she spends most of her time with SIL & her 2 LOs so we don't really get a look in sadly :cry: Olivia will definitely be able to hold a conversation about new LO, I'm sure. Rex's speech has exploded since he turned 2 :) Have you got anything planned for her 2nd bday?
> 
> Yeah, think I'll be making more use of my sling/wrap this time round. I had a Moby for Rex cos he didn't really like to be out down in the early months but I'd only put him in it to get things done in the house. I think no. 2 might spend much more time in the wrap so I can run around after Rex!
> 
> Do you girls have a stash of pregnancy tests ready to go? I do :haha: I bought 20 ICs off eBay for like £3.50 :thumbup: I had a POAS addiction last time so no doubt that will be back with a vengeance! I'm going to try and not test til AF is due but I know I won't be able to resist! On the ICs last time, I only got a faint positive the day AF was due cos i only O on CD17/18 so it is pointless but I know I'll do it :haha:

No big plans for livvy's second birthday. She's getting some nice presents, we're buying her a kitchen, MIL has got her a play house and my mum has got her a baby in a pushchair :) then we'll just have the family over for tea.oh and of course we'll be making a cake! We're going to make her a bunny rabbit cake. It's also my 30th 2 days before Olivia's birthday so we'll probably combine the two. 

I deffo think I'll get plenty of use out of my wrap, I'm even toying with the idea of not getting a double buggy and instead push Olivia in the stroller with baby in the wrap.

I have a little stash of hpts but need more! :)



kylesmom said:


> I am a POAS addict! I have a few left over internet cheapies lying around somewhere LOL. I know this time I will be just as bad!
> I'm on cycle day 3 and I'm getting so excited to try haha. Corny :)
> 
> Running after Kyle all day long is so exhausting and makes me wonder how on earth am I going to handle being pregnant and running around after him! But I'm not the first mommy to do it and I'm sure I won't be the last !
> 
> We found out the first time what the sex was and I am not finding out this time! I don't want to know. I figured if it's a boy we are set with EVERYTHING we need. I have an entire room of old toys and baby items (benefit of saving money if we have a boy) If we have a girl I at least know all my newborn clothes are (gender neutral and little) so I'm not to concerned. I will be broke if it is a girl though, the outfits are just SOOOOOOO CUTE!
> 
> Kyle was a winter baby so we wanted to start trying now so we can have a spring/summer baby :)
> 
> Anyone else not finding out the sex? I hope I can hold out on not finding out :)

We're definitely having a surprise this time too. Not that I regret finding out the sex last time, I just want to experience it the other way next time :)


----------



## kylesmom

Sounds nice! Happy (early) birthday to the both of you!

I have already started to plan our 2nd bday (months away) but want to be prepared.

I think it is going to be a minion theme :) He loves Minions so I am going to try my hardest to make the cake even though cooking/baking are NOT my strong points. lol

I think I will be carrying baby #2 around in the moby wrap all the time. With running around with #1 I feel I will miss out on the closeness time I had with him second time around so I will do the wrap. 

My goal this time around is to breast feed. Kyle would only go for a week :( it was so heart breaking that I just couldn't get him to latch right. I am determined to make it work 2nd time!


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah - birthday plans sound lovely :) I turned 30 at the beginning of May. Hated the thought of it but it's not all that bad!

We had a surprise with Rex's gender. Although I was utterly convinced he was a boy & was right :haha: I'd like to find out this time for getting organised - should I wash all Rex's clothes etc. or sell them & buy pink! However DH doesn't want to find out so idk. I'd quite like us to find out but not tell anyone that we've found out :)

Rex was a spring baby & it was lovely getting out & about with the pram nearly every day. 

We had a soft play party for Rex's 2nd bday. We did his 1st bday at home & it was a lot of work with working so I went for the easy option this time :thumbup:

I BF Rex for 6 months. It was a LOT harder than I ever thought it would be. I'll do it again next time but think I'll find it easier this time cos I know 6 months fly by even though it sounds a long time.


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia LOVES minions too she copies the noises they make all the time! We considered having a minion theme but she is so fickle that the chances are she'll be bored of despicable me by next week :dohh:

I struggled with BF too. My supply was good and livvy latched fine but her colic and cmpi combined with some terrible HV advice caused my supply to diminish to practically nothing by the time she was 5/6 months and she had to be put on special cmpi formula. I was in a really bad place emotionally with it and being desperate to carry on bf after i'd been told not to, I ended up bf in secret at night and telling my HV and family I was exclusively ff, don't we do some strange things when we're full of hormones?! That was when I realised I'd hit rock bottom :haha:

So this time I'm taking a much more relaxed approach. Of I can bf, great. If not i will not let myself get hung up on it.


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah lo said:


> Olivia LOVES minions too she copies the noises they make all the time! We considered having a minion theme but she is so fickle that the chances are she'll be bored of despicable me by next week :dohh:
> 
> I struggled with BF too. My supply was good and livvy latched fine but her colic and cmpi combined with some terrible HV advice caused my supply to diminish to practically nothing by the time she was 5/6 months and she had to be put on special cmpi formula. I was in a really bad place emotionally with it and being desperate to carry on bf after i'd been told not to, I ended up bf in secret at night and telling my HV and family I was exclusively ff, don't we do some strange things when we're full of hormones?! That was when I realised I'd hit rock bottom :haha:
> 
> So this time I'm taking a much more relaxed approach. Of I can bf, great. If not i will not let myself get hung up on it.


I am so sorry you struggled too. I know EXACTLY what you mean when hiding it lol. I was so upset and crying ALL the time when it didn't work out, I remember getting out of the shower folding laundry while some dripped out (TMI) and was like OMG I should start pumping (was trying to wrap them at the time) So I started to pump and then said crap this won't work, got all depressed again LOL. I ended up getting mastitis in one of my breasts. OMG was that so painful! 

I am going to try my hardest to be calm about bf this time but like you if It doesn't work, it doesn't work. No harm in either way. Plus with #1 the hospital supplemented at night feeds, I was PISSED prob why we didn't do so well at latching. Even after I told them NOT to :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw that must have been awful for you too :( xx


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: to you both for your BF issues. Sounds like you both had it rough :(

We didn't have an easy road either... We had latch issues from day 1, awful cracked nipples followed by mastitis at 6 weeks. Very painful I agree, Kyles :cry: Eventuslly we found out that Rex had a slight tongue tie. Thankfully as it wasn't a severe one, he stretched it as time went on & tbh by the time he was 15 weeks or so, it didn't hurt at all. Thank goodness. 

Rex always took a bottle from our first attempt at 4 weeks so I pumped like mad in the first 5 months to build a freezer stash up. I HATED the pumping. I don't know how some ladies exclusively pump. Now I know that nothing 'bad' happens when LOs have formula iykwim (we switched to formula at 6 months & Rex wasn't more ill or anything) I'll def not be pumping next time. LO can have formula if I'm not around for some reason or I need a break.


----------



## Sarah lo

I think its lovely that you did all that pumping for Rex. I wasn't really able to pump, I used to sit and pump for half an hour each side and get maybe 4oz that Olivia would then down in 30 seconds flat :dohh: 

Well hopefully we will all have better experiences this time around :)


----------



## SazzleR

If I got 4oz in a sitting, that was a good sitting! I only pumped between feeds if I knew we needed the milk & every night while DH did the late feed with a bottle. I used to do it for a bit of freedom... So I could go out baby free for more than a couple of hours! Fingers crossed for some problem free BF for everyone.


----------



## kylesmom

Aww great stories! We have that wonderful $200.00 pump that I probably only was able to use 3 times :( This time I am making sure to get FULL usage.

So how are your OH's taking to baby making? My husband laughs at me when I tell him my plan that we are going to try for a girl and we will BD these days LOL. He says it's 50/50 and there is NO WAY you can make sure you have a girl. I think its going to be fun this time around. I am going to try NOT to get sour when I don't get a BFP but im sure if I don't I will be upset...


----------



## SazzleR

My DH is just looking forward to all the extra BD :haha: He's fully on board for making a baby! If it happens first month again, I'll never hear the end of it though! He bragged to everyone last time about his super sperm :dohh:

I finished work today for the summer hols :happydance: (I'm a teacher btw! I work 3 days a week since having Rex) 6 whole weeks with DH (also a teacher!) & Rex :) Oh & baby making ;)


----------



## kylesmom

SazzleR said:


> My DH is just looking forward to all the extra BD :haha: He's fully on board for making a baby! If it happens first month again, I'll never hear the end of it though! He bragged to everyone last time about his super sperm :dohh:
> 
> I finished work today for the summer hols :happydance: (I'm a teacher btw! I work 3 days a week since having Rex) 6 whole weeks with DH (also a teacher!) & Rex :) Oh & baby making ;)

NICE!!!!!!!! That sounds great! Enjoy the time while you have it!

Its 107 degrees here today! HOT HOT HOT!!!!:devil::devil:
Can't wait to be finished up working and get to enjoy my weekend!
We are going to the zoo tomorrow to feed the giraffes!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

My hubby thinks I'm a bit nuts tbh. He's up for all the BD of course but he doesn't really think all the temping, charting etc are necessary. He also thinks he has super sperm but we'll just have to see about that lol

I've just finished for the weekend too :) DH and FIL are going to pull our garden shed down to make room for olivia's playhouse tomorrow so me, MIL and olivia are having a girls day :)

The zoo will be loads of fun! It's great weather for it. 

Sazzle, it must be lovely having 6 whole weeks off :)


----------



## SazzleR

OMG!!! I got the most exciting news today!!! My sister is pregnant!!! 8 weeks along :D I totally wasn't expecting that news! She gets married in 11 days in Cyprus. She & her OH admitted it was an accident :haha: Originally they were going to TTC straight after the wedding so my sis had come off the pill. But then they decided to WTT til they bought a house & decided to have a big holiday in the US next year so she went to the docs to get more pill to go back on it. She had to wait for AF but she never showed so she did a test & :bfp: :happydance: I'm so excited for her! And even more excited that we might mebe pregnant at the same time!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh wow how exciting, how great would it be if you have LOs just a few weeks apart! :D xx

It's a pretty big coincidence actually because I was just coming on to ask for opinions on travelling at around 9-10 weeks pregnant and that's how far along your sis will be when she travels to Cyprus. 

We go on holiday to ibiza on september 20th which would mean I'd be 9 weeks when we go if we're lucky enough to conceive this cycle. Now I've researched it and I'm sure I'd be perfectly ok to fly but it's the sickness and the tiredness I'm worried about. 

With Olivia I didn't get much morning sickness, I was never physically sick and just felt queasy between week 6 and week 10. I was very tired though. I also know that just cos I wasn't sick with #1 doesn't necessarily mean that I won't be with #2..

What do you guys think? Should we wait till next month? The other thing is that if we miss this cycle there's a good chance DH will be working away when I ov next cycle. 

Huge dilemma lol xx


----------



## SazzleR

I wouldn't worry at all about being in first tri whilst travelling. I went to Florida for 3 weeks when I was 5 weeks pregnant. We never expected to conceive the first cycle so assumed we'd be safe :dohh: Aside from being more tired, I was absolutely fine. It also helped us to not tell anyone cos we were out of the country for 3 weeks of first tri :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah I suppose looking forward to the holiday would maybe take our minds off the wait till that first scan and being able to tell people :)


----------



## SazzleR

AF has left the building so the BD starts tonight! :haha: ;) DH has just got back from a stag do so he may not be feeling like it but he has no choice! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo! Poor DH, what a chore ;) xx

We've had Olivia in our bed all night, bit of a mood killer lol. She's been really unsettled, I'm guessing due to the heat. Either that or she's trying to tell us she doesn't want a baby sister or brother :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Toddlers are mood killers for sure! We usually have a visitor around 4/5am so we know the evening is safe on the whole! :haha: DH managed his duties ;) :rofl:

I'm very excited that Kate Middleton is in labour!


----------



## kylesmom

Wow Sazzler CONGRATS to your sister! That will be so exciting. I am hoping my SIL tries soon so we can be preggers together too.

Happy Monday everyone :/ I rarely get on comp on weekends.

Tonight starts the BDing for us as well! Can't wait.

Traveling will be fine at 9-10 weeks PG. I wouldn't try to plan around future plans. You never know how long it will take to become PG. I was planning and planning and now I have a wedding next June so I am trying to figure out this baby with prepping for that and making sure my leave time will work LOL. In the end I just said screw it, can't plan around someone agenda. Just do what you think is best :)


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> :haha: Toddlers are mood killers for sure! We usually have a visitor around 4/5am so we know the evening is safe on the whole! :haha: DH managed his duties ;) :rofl:
> 
> I'm very excited that Kate Middleton is in labour!

Oooh! Me too, I wonder if she's had the baby yet. What do you reckon, boy or girl? I think boy and they'll call him henry :) 

Edit: just checked BBC after posting this and its been announced in the last couple of minutes: boy! :) 



kylesmom said:


> Wow Sazzler CONGRATS to your sister! That will be so exciting. I am hoping my SIL tries soon so we can be preggers together too.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone :/ I rarely get on comp on weekends.
> 
> Tonight starts the BDing for us as well! Can't wait.
> 
> Traveling will be fine at 9-10 weeks PG. I wouldn't try to plan around future plans. You never know how long it will take to become PG. I was planning and planning and now I have a wedding next June so I am trying to figure out this baby with prepping for that and making sure my leave time will work LOL. In the end I just said screw it, can't plan around someone agenda. Just do what you think is best :)

I know, its a nightmare trying to plan ahead, like you say, something always comes up lol

I just have this weird feeling that we're meant to start trying this month and not next. Although that's probably just my biological clock ticking lol


----------



## SazzleR

My bet was a boy too :) He was big for Kate wasn't he!

I agree... You can't plan around everything. Just go for it! Look at my sis.... She gets married in 9 days abroad & whoops! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah that's a good weight for such a small girl isn't it. Just shows you never can tell, a friend of mine gave birth to an 11 pounder a couple of weeks ago and she's really small. He was back to back too - oww! Then when I was pregnant with Liv I was massive. People kept asking if I was having twins :wacko: and yet she was only 7lb 9.

So ov day is coming round quickly at last, who's excited? Fertility friend has given me a huge fertile window that stretches from 27th July to 5th August because I had an usually long cycle last month. That's an awful lot of BDing to do, I hope DH can handle it :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I was massive with Rex but then he was big. 9lb 1oz :dohh: My stomach is shot now :( Dread what a second will do to it. 

My fertile window is pretty much the whole week we're in Cyprus. Hopefully we'll get a holiday baby :haha: But in a villa with my parents, my BFF & her DH, we'll have to be quiet about it ;)


----------



## Sarah lo

Where there's a will there's a way :)


----------



## kylesmom

You girls crack me up!

I was hoping the baby was a boy too! 8lbs 6oz that's the same weight my Son was :)

So was going to start BDing last night, hubby is sick. Not feeling well :/ Looks like I may postpone Bding for a few days. BLAH! But we are trying for that girl. I told him we have to do it my way and he laughs.

Plus side is I want to move my LO to a different room so DH is spackling and fixing it up already :) I know he is definitely ready for baby #2!!! So excited.

Sazzle, I think it will be a lot more fun to be sneaky about it lol. Good luck!


----------



## kylesmom

MY OV window is Aug 3rd-Aug9th. We shall see.....FXing


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah lo said:


> Where there's a will there's a way :)

:rofl: Very true! :haha:

I should O on 2nd August. It's usually CD18. So will be BDing everyday from 29th. In a bid to get a girl, we won't be BDing after 2nd August. 

We need to decorate a new bedroom for Rex too, Kyles. We're going to keep the nursery the same, just get a new carpet. We're going to do Rex a big boy bedroom, probably train themed. He's mad on trains!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's our plan too. The nursery is pale green with jungle animals so it would suit a boy or a girl. At some point in the next few months she's going to move into the bigger spare room and we'll get her her own "big girl" toddler bed and let her decorate it however she wants. 

Its all good except I will have to give up my shoe cupboard which currently occupies the spare room :brat:

What's the idea behind not bd after 2nd August to get a girl? is it something to do with female sperm living longer? Thinking back I think we did that the month we conceived livvy albeit not intentionally, just that I was away on a hen do.


----------



## kylesmom

There are different methods they say in trying for a girl, it says not to BD the day or a couple days before you Ovulate because girl sperm lasts longer. I know when we tried for Kyle we BD'd the day I was Ovulating. They say girl sperm lasts longer and is slower to get to that egg :hehe: Oh and NO orgasms during sex for a girl LOL. This is why hubby laughs at me  
Our nursery where Kyle is currently- neutral green/yellow jungle animal theme, we are preparing him to move to his big boy room soon, needs carpet, paint etc it is currently my work out room. I need to move him so I can go through all the baby stuff I have saved, the closet is FULL of it! 

Right now he is all about Minions!!!!!!!! Can NOT get enough Minions! not sure what theme we will make it, I think I may go with trains too! I like that idea!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh so sazzle needs to bd lots in the days leading up to ov day to get her girl.

my DH wants a boy. Last time we ttc I told him that we were more likely to conceive a boy if we bd with him on top. I think I did read about that somewhere to be fair but I mostly just told him that because I'm lazy :smug:

Olivia loves minions too. Did you take Kyle to see despicable me 2? We decided not to take livvy as she's still a bit too young. DH and I went to see it on our own - it was great but we felt a bit like we were cheating on her :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah lo said:


> Oh so sazzle needs to bd lots in the days leading up to ov day to get her girl.
> 
> my DH wants a boy. Last time we ttc I told him that we were more likely to conceive a boy if we bd with him on top. I think I did read about that somewhere to be fair but I mostly just told him that because I'm lazy :smug:
> 
> Olivia loves minions too. Did you take Kyle to see despicable me 2? We decided not to take livvy as she's still a bit too young. DH and I went to see it on our own - it was great but we felt a bit like we were cheating on her :haha:

We haven't seen it yet, we were planning on taking Kyle, even though he is young. Figured we could see how long he lasted through it lol. Still a debate....to go or not.

For a boy I would BD the day you are ovulating. That's the best chance for the boys to pull through :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Hee hee I won't be telling DH that because I want another girl. We're just going to leave it to luck of the draw :) 

I think they probably would sit ok through a movie, and with it being a kids one you wouldn't exactly be bothering anyone if he did kick off. It's just the worry that it might be a big waste of money if you have to leave early. I think if he loves his minions he probably would sit and watch the whole thing.


----------



## SazzleR

Our nursery is cream & beige colours with a teddy bear theme so def suitable for either gender. We were team :yellow: last time. 

Yeah, I'm going with the theory that X sperm live longer. Worth a shot anyway!

We are currently debating taking Rex to see Monsters University at the cinema this summer. I just don't know if he'll sit through it or if the excitement of the cinema would make him sit still. I'm more edging towards the 'no' camp. But he sees the adverts at bus stops all over at the moment & goes crazy! Bless 'im!


----------



## kylesmom

Well we may or may not take him to see the movie this weekend. I'm still in the NO camp as well especially about wasting the money :/ We shall see.
DH Is still sick :( NO BDing yet....
Today is our anniversary so I'm sure tonight will be a GO! LOL


----------



## SazzleR

How's long your cycle, Kyles? I know I still have another 9 days til I O. This is the longest cycle ever! The TWW is going to be torture! :dohh: Even getting ready for our holiday isn't taking my mind off TTC!


----------



## kylesmom

My cycles vary, which is why I started thyroid medication, I would say about 36 days average..... so I still have time before we NEED to start  Just wanting that little Girl :)


----------



## SazzleR

I know, me too! :pink: :cloud9: :blush:

We're BD every other night at the minute just in case I O earlier. Will step it up to every day next week.


----------



## kylesmom

I started getting cramps today.... weird, like bloating cramps, I am assuming (from readings) that this is early signs of getting ready to ovulate :) So we gotta get BDing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh exciting! You might be having a way shorter cycle this month. You could have a :bfp: in a couple of weeks!


----------



## kylesmom

you are getting me way to excited! LOL... FXing!!!! This waiting game is awful.


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm getting the cramps too. Yesterday afternoon I was sitting at my desk and I got a really sharp pain in one side. I do normally get ov pain but not normally that bad or this early in my cycle. It could just be the particularly grueling session i had at the gym on Tuesday night, we had a new lady take the class and she's crazy :wacko: my abs and hips are killing me now! 

My cycles are a bit shorter than you guys, normally about 28/29 days so I should ov this weekend :) But last month my cycle lasted 35 days- its never been that long before and I think I prolonged it by getting all stressed/excited thinking I must be pg but continually getting bfn. So this month I won't be testing until I'm a week late which should tie in nicely with you guys' longer cycles :)


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry for getting you even more excited, Kyles :haha:

There's no way I could hold out testing until I'm a week late! I'm a POAS addict! It'll take all my self discipline to wait until the day AF is due! I know I have to do that though. My luteal phase is only 12 days so there's no way if get a proper test result before then. When I first got pregnant with Rex, I only had a v faint line on the day AF was due, althought that wasn't with FMU. DH & I didn't know what to think! So I did about 5 tests over the next few days until I was sure it was a :bfp:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol well that's my plan but no doubt it'll go out the window by the time Af is due :)

It was just so stressful last month, I tested about a million times starting from the day af was due and was convinced it would eventually turn into a bfp. When AF finally reared her ugly head I was gutted :( 

I actually got a very clear line on a FRER with Olivia at only 2 days late so chances are it will show up early again this time....


----------



## kylesmom

No way I could ever wait! If I had my way I would poas the day after o day lol. 
With Kyle I knew I was pregnant 10 days after conceiving. My nipple felt like it was on fire!! So I did a tesrand bam bfp! I hope it is as easy this time to know as easy as it was last time. 

I think it was just gas from a fiber bar yesterday lololol. I usually can feel ovulation pains as well.


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> No way I could ever wait! If I had my way I would poas the day after o day lol.
> With Kyle I knew I was pregnant 10 days after conceiving. My nipple felt like it was on fire!! So I did a tesrand bam bfp! I hope it is as easy this time to know as easy as it was last time.
> 
> I think it was just gas from a fiber bar yesterday lololol. I usually can feel ovulation pains as well.

:rofl: fiber bar- love it!

I reckon my pain the other day must have been muscular. My temps are still way too low for it to have been ovulation. 

I'm starting to get a bit impatient now lol 

Well we had a visitor to our bed at 3am again last night. I don't know what's going on with her at the minute. She's still fast asleep star fish style in the middle of our bed and poor DH and I have had to sleep right on the edges of our own bed.


----------



## SazzleR

Toddlers really know how to spread out in bed don't they! Most days we have an early morning visitor & he only wants mummy cuddles so I end up with like 6 inches of bed whilst DH snores happily away :dohh:

Only 2 days to go til my fertile days start. Come on!!! It's reeeaaaalllly dragging. 

Got to do a massive pile of ironing today ready for packing tomorrow. Hoping the stress if getting ready for hol doesn't delay O!


----------



## Sarah lo

No don't let yourself get stressed out! Make sure you have a nice cuppa and a sit down at some point :) xx


----------



## Sarah lo

No don't let yourself get stressed out! Make sure you have a nice cuppa and a sit down at some point :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

Aww I would LOVE middle of the night slumber parties :) Kyle sleeps in crib still, doesn't get out yet. Although he does try sometimes.

Yes do not get stressed out, enjoy your time away, I know getting things ready can be hard but do what Sarah says, RELAX!!

I have been taking those O tests so far nada! I hate waiting LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah I admit I secretly like it when she comes into our bed. She's still in her cot too but she cries until I go and get her and bring her into our bed. She's only just started doing it in thr last couple of weeks, up until then she hated our bed. I just worry a bit that she could end up getting in our bed every night till she's 18 if we keep letting her! :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

The cuddles are nice but I also love it when I wake up & realise Rex has managed a whole night in his own bed. He's had the sides off his cot since just before his 2nd birthday cos the little tinker started climbing out :dohh: I wanted him in a cot until he started school!!! :haha: So now he just gets out of bed & comes clattering upstairs to get in bed with me. 

I think I managed to keep my stress levels sort of under wraps today! Don't think I'll manage it tomorrow going from the length of my to-do list :(


----------



## kylesmom

yes I agree, some alone time in bed is nice..... 
This week is dragging! Can't wait for the work week to be over!


----------



## SazzleR

Well I think we're just about ready for our holiday now. Phew! I'm not sure if we've got Internet in the villa we're staying in so I might not be around for the next week or so if not. But I'll be back soon!


----------



## Sarah lo

Have a lovely time hun xx

Well I think I might have ov-d yesterday looking at my temps. Thats 2 days earlier than I thought! The plan was to bd every day this weekend but as it is we only bd wed night and last night. I hope that's been enough! :-/


----------



## kylesmom

Have a great time sazzler! Can't wait to hear how it was when you get back! 
Sarah fx'd. Have you done ovulation test strips or just temping? 

Bd'd last night. Some cramping in lower right side. Still no O for me. Getting close though


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks ladies! :) Very nervous about flying with a toddler!

Sarah, I'm sure BD Fri night will have caught your egg. :dust:

Sounds promising for you, Kyles. Get BD! ;)

I'll prob end up with the longest cycle ever with the stress of getting sorted for holiday :dohh: Just hope I still O!


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds good, kyles I don't think it'll be much longer for you now :happydance:

My temps gone down again today so must still be waiting for mine. I'm not using opks just yet, I thought I'd see how I get on without. Its all still a bit confusing without adding that into the mix as well :)

Sazzle I know what you mean, I'm very nervous about taking Olivia to ibiza. I honestly don't think she will stay in her seat for take-off lol

Try and take it easy (as you can with a toddler to run around after! ) and just enjoy your holiday :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

We have wifi! Yay! Just haven't had a chance to post til now. Running after & looking after a toddler in 35 degree C heat in a strange house is tiring!!! I die loaded two books into my Kindle before we came & I've read about 2 chapters! A very different holiday to what I'm used to but still fun :) 

We've managed to BD twice. ;) Still no O pains so assuming it'll happen in Friday as I thought. 

How are you girls getting on? How you both finding the TWW?


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls how are you both?

Nice to hear you're having a good time. I can't imagine how tiring it'll be running around after a toddler in the heat. We've always had lazy holidays just the two of us and haven't been away since Olivia came along. Is Rex enjoying himself? How is he sleeping? I'm worried about how Olivia will sleep when we go to ibiza.

I still haven't ovulated :( I'm starting to freak out that I might not ov at all. On yhe plus side DH is away with work till tonight so at least we haven't missed it yet. God knows when my AF will be due if I'm still waiting for ov lol


----------



## kylesmom

Hey girls! Still waiting for O day as well. Nothing yet. 
Yahoo for WIFI!
Hope vaca goes (as smooth as possible for you) Sazler

Sarah I hope hubby comes back in time!!!! FX'd


----------



## Sarah lo

I reckon there's a good chance we'll all be in the TWW together at this rate :)

Hubby is home now so hopefully I haven't ov-d between this morning and tonight... really doesn't help that my mum is visiting us tonight and sleeping in the room next to ours :dohh: :haha:

I tell you what this has to have been the longest cycle ever and we're not even halfway through it. I'm so impatient lol


----------



## kylesmom

I agree! LONGEST EVER! I feel like this is going to take forever lol.

Oh no that will be DIFFICULT tonight TEE HEE, but being sneaky can be fun! lol


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> I agree! LONGEST EVER! I feel like this is going to take forever lol.
> 
> Oh no that will be DIFFICULT tonight TEE HEE, but being sneaky can be fun! lol

:haha: :blush:


----------



## kylesmom

So checked CM today, definitely getting closer, going to take the OPK test tonight when I get home..
:sex: last night so FX''d :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

what about you girls? Any word ??


----------



## Sarah lo

Still no temp rise for me. I'm really starting to panic :( I know I shouldn't worry because I'll only make it worse but I can't help it...

Opks for me next cycle I think :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

how is your CM?


----------



## SazzleR

I still haven't O'd either. Should happen tomorrow but I'm not feeling confident with the stress of holiday. We're managing to BD every other day, even with my parents in the house :haha:

Rex is loving the pool but the heat, strange house & being out of routine is making him sleep badly. And that's making him moody in the day :dohh: I have to say, I'm glad we're only here for a week & not 2! But my sister's wedding yesterday was absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> how is your CM?

Tbh I'm starting to think I really don't know what I'm looking for in that department either lol

I've been checking internally for about a week now and every day it just looks watery, never anything else. There was one day I saw what I thought was ewcm but I didn't ov shortly after so now I'm thinking it must've been from DH :blush:

And i'm completely unable to find my cervix too :huh:

I'm hopeless lol


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> I still haven't O'd either. Should happen tomorrow but I'm not feeling confident with the stress of holiday. We're managing to BD every other day, even with my parents in the house :haha:
> 
> Rex is loving the pool but the heat, strange house & being out of routine is making him sleep badly. And that's making him moody in the day :dohh: I have to say, I'm glad we're only here for a week & not 2! But my sister's wedding yesterday was absolutely beautiful :)

bless him, livvy is the same if you take her out of her routine. 

Aw glad your sister's wedding went well :) did she have a nice wedding dress? 

xx


----------



## kylesmom

Glad the wedding was great! Try to keep the stress levels down (if that is even possible)

Sarah don't get discouraged, I NEVER check my cervix (don't know how) I just take the CM between my fingers and figure it out that way, it stretches, earlier this week it was sticky..... Now its slimey and stretchy (TMI) lol

I am getting cramps in my right side a lot today, so I know the smiley face will show up soon on the ovulation stick (will post a pic when it does)

Stay positive girls!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Morning girls

What do you think of my chart this morning? That's a rise isn't it??


----------



## kylesmom

That looks like a big jump to me!


Last night I was having some MAJOR cramping on my right side, I swear that little egg is digging its way out.....

I took the ovulation test and attached, the one from yesterday and the one from today. Yesterday's has the Circle with it, today's is the test by itself

Both still negative. So strange, maybe later today or tomorrow will be the lucky happy face :)

Sarah get to :sex::sex:
 



Attached Files:







kyle 013.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2









kyle 006.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarah lo

I wonder if the pain we get at ovulation actually occurs a couple of days before hand. I had what I think was ov pain on and off all week but if my chart is right I didn't actually ov until yesterday. 

I think it probably stands to reason that the pain isn't caused when the egg is actually released (cos its tiny!) But more likely by the ovary readying itself to release one? 

our bodies are such weird things lol

I hope you get your smiley soon :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

yes I agree. I think this Is my body saying, get ready!!!! 

I took another test still negative... Gonna do another tonight. If I am THIS crazy peeing on an ovulation stick I'm definitely going to be mad crazy on PG tests LOL

I think I will BD tonight to be safe and then that's it.... Trying for the girl... Not sure if when we did BD 2 days ago if that was to early, and if we do it tonight will It be to close to O day.. UGh!!!

I guess just getting preggers Is the key here. :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol yeah it must be so tempting just to go for it and bd all the way through your fertile window to make sure you don't miss it :)

How long to sperms live?


----------



## kylesmom

I read, 3 days or so..... but just to be safe I'm taking action tonight !!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: deffo don't take any chances :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Guess what girls I've just been in tescos and they were selling first response hpts for £2.50 for a pack of two (normally £9.99!) The use-by date is 2015 too so no idea why they're so cheap lol I got 2 packs and now I feel like all my Christmases have come at once so I've come on here to brag about it! :) 

Of course DH told me off when I got home he said I only need one. Men. :dohh:

I now have a little stock pile of 8 hpts :happydance:

Just need the next 2 weeks to hurry up and go by...


----------



## kylesmom

:thumbup::thumbup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Hahahah
SOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS!
that is so awesome. I think I have 3 IC ones laying around but I would LOVE a stock pile of FRER :)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! SOooooooooo exciting......


----------



## Sarah lo

Tee hee hee its like they saw me coming :)


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah lo said:


> Aw glad your sister's wedding went well :) did she have a nice wedding dress?
> 
> xx

It was gorgeous! :D She looked stunning. She had a tea length vintage style dress to match the theme of the ready. The setting was just amazing. Over looking a beautiful bay :)



Sarah lo said:


> Of course DH told me off when I got home he said I only need one. Men. :dohh:
> 
> I now have a little stock pile of 8 hpts :happydance:




kylesmom said:


> I think I have 3 IC ones laying around but I would LOVE a stock pile of FRER :)

I think you are both very, very, very reserved on your stock pile of HPTs :haha: I have 20 ICs stashed at home!!! :thumbup: eBay is an amazing thing :haha:

I had definite O pain yesterday & a tonne of EWCM. Phew! Obviously stress hasn't affected me :) We BD on Tuesday & Thursday nights. To try for a girl, I'd really like to hold out & not BD again. But I don't know if I can!!! Might have one last go today ;)

When will you girls be POAS? I'm going to madly try to wait until AF would be due on 15th. But I very much doubt I'll make it that far :haha: Will no doubt cave at 10dpo :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like the wedding was absolutely lovely :) 

20 hpts?! Nice one! You could poas like twice a day if you wanted to :D My stockpile consists of 3x IC, 4x FRER and 1x clear blue digital. Tbh I'm a little bit scared of the ICs, I keep hearing about them nasty evaps people get from them so my plan is to back them up with the more expensive ones if need be. The ones I have use pink dye which I think are better than the blue ones maybe? 

Btw look at my chart, I have cross hairs! So I'm officially 3dpo now :) only thing is though, that the day ff says I Ov was the day DH came back from his 2 days away. We didnt bd the night before he went because I had a migraine so on ov day we hadn't bd for 3 days but that night we did bd. So depending what time I ov that day I might not have a very good chance. Or maybe I'm just over thinking it lol. I personally think I actually ov the day after that but I'm new to this charting malarkey so I'll trust what ff says. The point is I have actually ovulated

So I want to wait to poas till AF is due on 15th but we'll have to just see how it goes. The TWW is a bitch and we might feel totally different about it come 9dpo! 

Any news on the opks kyles? Sazzle I can't remember if you said you use opks but if so how are yours looking? X


----------



## kylesmom

If this looks funny im on my phone typing. So I have got to be ovulating today. The symbol is still a circle and no smiley face. But the lines are both the same darkness. I am certain I have ovulated. So now idk how many dpo I am. To be safe we bd'd last night and wed night. Covered all my bases !! 

Sazzler that sounds like a lovely wedding. 
So glad it turned out great

Sarah horray for 3dpo. Fx'd. I'm sure you are ok with bd'ing times. 

I dont think I can hold off till af. Actuallly I know I cant lol. I will hopefully wait till 7dpo as long as I know when that is lol


----------



## Sarah lo

Hmmm that's a bit weird you still haven't had the smiley. I would just keep testing every day and bd every couple of days just to be sure you don't ov late like I did this cycle. You wouldn't want to miss it. x


----------



## kylesmom

Yes very weird. Today both lines are super dark compared to the past days. So im sure today is my day. Fx'd we all have sticky beans!!! I'm excited to go on this journey with you both


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm not up to speed on opk but 2 dark lines sounds good to me :)

I'm excited too. I'll warn you now though I do tend to go a bit crazy in the tww so you'll have to put up with my whining, paranoia and bad jokes. In fact yous will probably be ready to reach into the computer and strangle me by august 15th :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

You and me both. I will be thinking about every twinge or feeling lolol.


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> You and me both. I will be thinking about every twinge or feeling lolol.

Yep, sounds familiar :)

Poor sazzle's going to have to put up with two of us then ;)


----------



## kylesmom

ok so I think I ovulated yesterday :sigh: the tests are getting darker and darker, cramps have been gone for a couple days and I had a sharp stab in my ovary area today for like a split second. 

I think it happened last night through the night, the lines are getting lighter and lighter.

So lets go with 1DPO here :)

Fx'd cross we all have sticky beans!

I attached a pic of like ALL the tests from yesterday and today I did like 4 today lol let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







all.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kylesmom

woops the pic twisted on me, they go from left to right.... left yesterday to today. The last one on the right was taken within the past hour


----------



## Sarah lo

Again, not an expert but if the tests were getting darker then started getting lighter again I'd say that means you've O'd :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

I sure hope so. 

How are you feeling? Any symptoms yet


----------



## Sarah lo

Its hard to say really because I've been feeling crappy all month lol. I've had cramps every day since my last AF and I've had headaches/migraine, tiredness and nausea on and off since then too really. I've obviously got a little virus of some sort and its going to go one of two ways over the next couple of weeks. Either I'll tell myself that every symptom is just part of this bug I've got; or every symptom the bug throws at me I will convince myself its a pregnancy symptom :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh no. Yuck and yay at the same time. Hehe. I hope you feel better and the bug leaves you fast!


----------



## Sarah lo

Me too lol


----------



## SazzleR

Back home :cry: Got total holiday blues! Could easily have stayed for another week. Now to get on with the huge task of unpacking & washing :( It really would help if it wasn't raining so I could hang my washing out!

Don't worry about you both obsessing over the TWW :haha: I'm sure I can put up with you both! I've got quite a few things on over the next 10 days or so. Hoping they keep me busy! 

3 dpo today. How slow is that going?! 

I hope the air pressure on the flight home didn't affect our chances of conceiving!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow I can't believe you're back already, it went really quick. You picked the wrong day to come home, the weather's minging!

I'm sure you'll be fine after being on the aeroplane x 

So that's you on 3dpo
Kyles on 2dpo
Me on 5 dpo

How exciting! :)

Today I've still not got any real symptoms to speak of. Still got cramps but as I said I've had them for a few weeks now anyway.

How about you guys? Its probably still far too early for symptoms for any of us anyway. Until implantation occurs our bodies are only doing what they do every month. Sigh.


----------



## kylesmom

Welcome back, that week sure did fly by.

I have a case of the Monday's already :) It's 8am here Not sure on the time where you both are.

Everyday I have been getting cramps, non stop cramping on the right side for the past 5 or so days.... Still concerned if I in fact did ovulate... FX'd that I did.

Hooray for the TWW!!!! Let's hope we can all keep busy for it ;)


----------



## Sarah lo

We must be 5 hours ahead of you then. I've just finished work and not going back again till next Tuesday! my mum's visiting for the week so we're going to have some girly days then at the weekend its me and Olivia's birthdays. Hopefully lots to take my mind off symptom spotting :)

Speaking of which I totally spoke too soon when I said I'd had no symptoms. My cramps have gotten really bad today, the pains are really sharp now and it feels like AF is coming. Can't be coming this early though lol


----------



## SazzleR

Absolutely no symptoms here. But I'm not expecting any tbh. I didn't have a single one with Rex. Well, I had cramps & sore boobs when AF was due but I put that down to my usual PMS/AF. In hindsight, they were pregnancy signs, obviously! So even if I am lucky enough to get pregnant this first cycle, I'll no doubt just think that AF is coming.


----------



## SazzleR

We cross posted, Sarah! That sounds like a lovely week. Where does your mum live? I love it when my parents come to stay :)

On my fourth load of washing today. Running out of drying space now & the tumble dryer has been going all day. Can't even think about the ironing yet!


----------



## Sarah lo

My mum lives in Swansea (6 hours away) so we don't get to see much of each other. 

Ugh I hate the post-holiday washing pile!


----------



## SazzleR

That is a long way away :( It's tough being a mum so far away from your own mum. My mum's only an hour away but it still feels like hundreds of miles when I just need some help from someone who understands. 

It had best be sunny tomorrow so I can get my washing dried!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah it's really hard. MIL is just a couple of miles away but it's not the same. My mum is really good with Olivia too she has this lovely calming effect on her :)


----------



## kylesmom

Aww I understand needing your mom to help. My mom is wonderful and I moved 3 minutes away. She is my life saver during the day while I work. She takes care of the baby. It is wonderful!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw mums are so great aren't they :)


----------



## SazzleR

They are :D Becoming a mum really makes you appreciate your mum. 

My MIL is less than 10 mins away but we don't really get a look in. They spend all their time with SIL & her 2 LOs. :(

I feel envious of how much help my sister will get when her baby arrives. Her MIL is 3 mins away (first grandchild on that side so will be spoilt!) & my parents are 10 mins away.


----------



## kylesmom

Aww don't worry to much Sazzler you will have help. They will love to meet a new baby.
I do get it though. My OH's family never cares to visit.


----------



## SazzleR

Major urge to POAS today for some reason. :dohh: I'm only 5dpo so it's totally pointless so I'm not doing it! But if the urge is here already, there's no way I'll make it to the 15th. Please tell me that you girls are getting urges to POAS too?!


----------



## kylesmom

HAHAHHAAH POAS craziness.. LOL I totally 100% POAS this morning LOLOL BFN (obviously) LOL I am going crazy! Plus I am still testing to see if I in fact O'd 
I am peeing on all sorts of sticks LOL

We BD'd again last night (just incase)

Woke up this morning super stuffy nose, last night I felt so hot too.. (Hopefully all good signs) Still cramping on the right side some

Any symptoms yet ladies?


----------



## SazzleR

I caved!!! I POAS this afternoon! :haha: Likewise, Kyles, total BFN. No shocker!!! 

The reason I did it was that I feel a bit off it today. Headache, absolutely exhausted & but sicky. It's more likely post-hol exhaustion (wasn't in bed before midnight all week!) but I had this nagging voice in my head saying 'you might have O'd early & it could be cos you're pregnant'! Like an idiot, I snuck off & tested :haha: That's it now.... I've taken the first fatal step towards being a fully certified POAS nutter! :dohh: 

I am honestly not doing another til Friday (7dpo) :blush: :rofl:


----------



## kylesmom

HAHA I hear ya.

So get this, ever since Monday night I have pins and needles in the tip of my index finger. It won't stop.. Rather annoying. I have a doc appointment tomorrow to see what's up with that?? Hopefully just from excessive use of scissors on Monday night. I figured it would go away but NOPE!

And today while at work all I have been doing is crying... IDK what is wrong with me. Over something stupid I just feel so overwhelmed and just lost it OYE. If I am not pregnant my body is playing one evil trick on me!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: you silly billies!

It crossed my mind briefly to poas today but I talked myself out of it in the end. 

I've lost a dpo day today. When I put my temp in this morning ff re-calculated my ov day to a day later (which is what I thought it should be anyway) but it means I've been 6 dpo for 2 days now. Gutted. It's like groundhog day lol on the plus side we deffo bd the night before that day so I feel a bit more hopeful about this cycle now.

Symptoms wise I'm starting to feel rough! I've had a banging headache all day, nearly threw up this morning. Felt sick when I walked into B&Q today - the smell made me feel sick. more cramps and boobs hurt a bit. Still don't know if it's just a bug though.


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> HAHA I hear ya.
> 
> So get this, ever since Monday night I have pins and needles in the tip of my index finger. It won't stop.. Rather annoying. I have a doc appointment tomorrow to see what's up with that?? Hopefully just from excessive use of scissors on Monday night. I figured it would go away but NOPE!
> 
> And today while at work all I have been doing is crying... IDK what is wrong with me. Over something stupid I just feel so overwhelmed and just lost it OYE. If I am not pregnant my body is playing one evil trick on me!

I cried lots when I was pg with Olivia early on. One time i cried because my boss didn't agree with a recommendation I'd made!


----------



## kylesmom

Ugh sorry for the headaches Sarah, I had them the past two days (annoying)
Yea my boss basically said that I'm not doing something right when in fact it was someone elses fault I'm getting blamed for. So I lost it........ That NEVER happens... So idk FX'd for all of us.......BFP in two weeks.

As for testing, I got a BFP with baby# 1 at 10dpo, I'm going to now hold out for 7dpo to test, just to see if it shows early on..... and I'm an addict


----------



## Sarah lo

Not sure when I'll start testing. I'll be 7dpo tomorrow but I'm too scared to test. I think I'll try and hold out till 10 dpo...


----------



## kylesmom

More power to you! Good luck! I hope you can last 

I will root for you to stay away from the sticks!!!!!!!!!!!
Lock them up and throw away the key


----------



## Sarah lo

well....I'm going to TRY and be good and wait! :change:


----------



## SazzleR

Sounds like we're all feeling rough :( If we've all got viruses, that's just plain mean!

Sarah, if you make it to 10dpo, you are one strong lady :haha: I'll deffo be doing a sneaky test on Friday! Then if that's BFN, I'll wait til Monday (10dpo). But if there's even a squinter of a line, I'll be doing one every single day! :haha:

I feel crampy tonight. But I don't know if it's just psychosomatic. Could (emphasis on could!) be implantation I suppose but that's be a bit early. I'm driving myself crazy already!!!


----------



## kylesmom

I haven't been able to get rid of the cramps since pre ovulation! I came home today to 20 cheapie preggo tests and 5 more on the way. Lol. Its Christmas !


----------



## Sarah lo

Hahaha love it kyles, yes that's definitely like Christmas! can't wait till we all start testing :)

Shame everyone's feeling so crappy, my head hurts again this morning but not feeling sick and no cramps today. Maybe it is a bit psychosomatic sazzle, have to wait and see :sigh:

So what's everyone doing to keep their minds off baby making? 
I've been super busy last few days. Me and mum have done some gardening and yesterday we started decorating the bathroom, hopefully we'll finish that today. tomorrow we're pulling Olivia out of nursery and going to have a girly day, Saturday is my birthday and then it's olivia's birthday on Monday but we're going to have her party on Sunday. Phew I feel nackered just listing all that :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

You are busy, Sarah, but good busy :)

I'm trying desperately to stay busy! Today we're going to our usual play group (Thursday is my normal day off) then to SIL's this aft so Rex can run riot with his cousins! Tomorrow, Rex & I are going up to York for the weekend. We're having a day out with my sis tomorrow, prob at an adventure park at a farm. Saturday I'm out for dinner with some old school friends (would reeeaaallly like to know if I've even got a sniff of a BFP for that so I know whether I can have a glass of wine with dinner!) & Sunday will be a family day with my parents. Then Mon-Wed I'm off down to London to stay with a uni friend (time off :happydance: ) Thursday is A-level results so I'll be in work. Then the following Saturday, we've got a wedding down south. Phew! Busy! Also hoping to get a BFP in there at some point too! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow very busy! We're not too far away from york, I'm trying to think where that adventure park might be. Is it the maize maze maybe? That's fantastic for kids, mazes, tractor rides, water bomb shooting range, bouncy castles etc :)


----------



## kylesmom

Wow you both are going to have lots to keep you busy coming up. I am going to drown myself in work, I am a realtor so I will be showing some homes this weekend to keep me busy, Sunday I think I will take Kyle to a water park if the weather holds out. 

No symptoms today... Still crampy, bloated and TIRED!!!!!!!!!! nothing different than the norm :)

Glass of wine sure sounds nice. The waiting game will suck not knowing if you can drink 

I tested again this morning LOL BFN! I couldn't help myself teehee


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah, I think we're going to go to Piglet's out at Strensall. It started life as a farm shop but now has a little theme park for LOs. I considered the Maize Maze but it's a tenner per adult! That seemed steep. I also wasn't sure if some of the stuff was a bit too old for Rex. Did Olivia get a lot out of it? I might save that for later in the hols. 

Kyles, you are naughty testing again! :haha: I've been very good!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah it probably is better for older kids tbh. The bouncy castle is good and there's a big sand pit but like you say it's a bit pricey. We had older kids with us too when we went so it was a bit more worthwhile. I've not heard of piglets. Is that more for our LOs' age group? Might have to check it out...

Yes, naughty kyles :haha:

I actually had a glass of wine last night :blush:


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, Piglets is def aimed more at toddlers. Lots of little rides & animals for them to look at. 
https://pigletsfarmpark.co.uk/

Don't worry about having a glass of wine! :thumbup: I drank all week on hol last week :blush: Probably pickled my eggs :haha: If there's not even a sniff of a line tomorrow morning, I'll be having wine on Saturday evening for sure!


----------



## kylesmom

Haha
Wine is good for you :)
I read having a glass of red wine while pregnant is ok, just make sure it is white hehe


----------



## kylesmom

isn't white * OYE!


----------



## SazzleR

I don't like red wine :( We'll see what tomorrow's test shows then ill decide whether to have a drink or not. 

Just made our picnic ready for tomorrow's outing. Love a good picnic!


----------



## Sarah lo

Piglets looks pretty cool. We'll have to give it a go. I'm sure you'll have a lovely time. 

Until the baby implants you should be ok to drink anyway as all nutrients come from the yolk sac instead of via mum's blood so if you get a bfn tomorrow you will be fine to drink. I will test on Saturday before I go for my birthday drinks :)


----------



## kylesmom

Oh no ladies. I think I am ovulating today. I think I was way way off wth im gonna take a pic and post the test in a few hrs bummer but this one looks pretty promisinf compared to all the others. Ughh


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw no! Back to day one :( 

How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## kylesmom

One thing said 32 days and another said 36. So frustrating. Since having the thyroid issue my cycles are all out of wack. Screw you day one lol. That means longer waiting ughhhhhhh


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww that sucks, sorry kyles. :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no, Kyles :( :hugs: Are you sure your OPK isn't picking up a BFP? I've read on here that you often get a positive OPK when you are pregnant. 

Our day out is not going to be as fun as I hoped. Rex was up at 4.30am. For the day. Urgh. DH got up with him cos he's not coming to York so can catch up on sleep later but Rex is going to be so grumpy. 

Complete stark white BFN this morning. Only 7dpo so still pretty early but can't help but feel a bit disheartened :( I'm crampy again thus morning. Will take a test to my mum's and do one on Sunday at 9dpo. 

On the plus side, BFN means that I can abuse caffeine to get me through today :haha: And I'll be having some vino tomorrow night! Your info on where the fertilised egg gets its nutrients to begun with has made me feel better about a little booze! Thanks, Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooooh yeah it could be a bfp kyles! :winkwink: 

Oh no poor you sazzle having a stroppy tired LO. Will he maybe sleep on the way? 

My "symptoms" have lessened a bit today. No sickness, headache was still there this morning but gone now and cramps are much milder today. Hmmm...

Well I'm going away with DH tonight. He's surprised me for my birthday. I got a text off him this morning saying I have 2 things to do: 
1 make sure the dog gets a good walk before 2pm (doing that now!)
2 pack an overnight bag making sure I have a swimming costume and something to wear to go to dinner.

My mum's in on it too and she's having Olivia over night. 

I'm so excited, I wonder where we're going...! :D


----------



## kylesmom

Sazzle- so sorry for the 4 am wake up call. Try to rest and have a great vacation!!

Sarah - that is so awesome! Your hubby is so sweet. Happy Birthday ! Have a wonderful trip!


Symptoms- bad stomach cramps :/ 
I attached the ovulation test I took yesterday afternoon. I took an IC at the same time and it wasn't as bold....
Did it again this morning and they were both negative. So strange.

Going to just wait to see how I feel I guess... Didn't take a PG test so that is a plus!!!!
 



Attached Files:







kyle 003.jpg
File size: 61.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sarah lo

That's really odd. Don't suppose you did an opk the day before yesterday as well did you? if so was it positive that day too?


----------



## kylesmom

nope, always negative.. I usually do them in the AM, but yesterday AM I didn't do it, thinking no point, so I did one yesterday PM and that's what popped up... GO figure lol


----------



## Sarah lo

Very strange!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm not an expert on OPKs cos I've never done them. But that looks positive to me! Do a pregnancy test!!!

Aaawww, Sarah! That is soooo lovely of your DH! It must be a super swanky hotel :) Pack a lovely evening outfit! They are sneaky keeping that from you!

Luckily, Rex slept for about half an hour on the way. He had a blast at Piglet's :) A fab day out for toddlers so you should def try it, Sarah.


----------



## SazzleR

When I took my bra off last night to get ready for bed, my boobs felt really heavy. This morning they are quite sore. Rex tried to give me a cuddle in bed this morning & laid his head on my chest - ouch!!! Trying not to get excited by this 'symptom' cos it can just as much mean AF is on her evil way. But I can't help getting my hopes up a little!!! Not testing today. Only purposely brought one test with me to my mum's so saving that for tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh sounds promising! :)

I've got mega cramps again this morning and look at my chart....implantation dip?? Or AF coming early? :(


----------



## SazzleR

I'm don't know much about charting but I do know that implantation can def give you a dip. Fingers crossed! How many dpo are you now?

So tell us about your surprise night away, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm 9dpo so it's got to be possible. AF not due for a while yet so maybe... :)

DH took me back to the hotel we got married in! We had a lovely meal last night and we've got a really posh room with a jacuzzi :) I'll post a picture of the hotel later :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

Am I right in thinking that implantation can be anywhere between 6-12 dpo? So 9 is a def possibility. Hope it is for you! You could have a :bfp: in a couple of days if so!

That is so romantic of your DH! How lovely :D And a jacuzzi, wow!


----------



## SazzleR

Just Googled it... It's 6-10 days after O. Bet it's an implantation dip :dust:


----------



## Sarah lo

I really hope so. I've got the mother of all cramps today do something's definitely going on! 

I've uploaded a pic of our hotel :)

That's DH in the villa shirt btw :)
 



Attached Files:







20130809_151035.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kylesmom

Sazzler those sympotms sound soooo promising!!! Same with you Sarah!!! Any day could be that bfp!!! Wow Sarah that place is beautiful! I hope you had an amazing time! So exciting!


----------



## Sarah lo

Double post sorry!


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks, it was lovely. Back to reality now, we missed Olivia too much to stay out all day lol. 

I can't decide when to start testing. I said I'd start at 10 dpo (tomorrow) but I'm scared of getting a bfn :(


----------



## kylesmom

Don't be scared. 10dpo is still early so if it is a bfn try again the next day


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah I suppose so :)


----------



## SazzleR

That looks like a gorgeous hotel, Sarah. Hope you had a fab night. 

Still BFN for me this morning. Which makes me feel ok about wine with dinner :haha: 

My boobs still hurt a lot though. Could be a pre-AF symptom though cos some months I do get that.

Did you POAS, Sarah?


----------



## Sarah lo

Not yet. I missed my FMU (wasn't thinking much beyond being desperate for a wee, then afterwards I was like :dohh:) I'm going to hold in my next one till lunch time :haha: :blush:

My temp went back up again today after yesterday's dip. Not sure how reliable today's temp is though because I had to run downstairs and get my thermometer first and then yesterday I was in a room with aircon so who knows...

Oh I hope all these bfns start changing into bfps soon! How many dpo are you now? I'm into double figures at last, not much longer to go!

Edit: forgot to say, which do you reckon I should use today: FRER or IC? I don't want to waste one of my good FRER ones but I don't want to do a IC if its not going to be sensitive enough. I think my ICs are 25miu off the top of my head


----------



## SazzleR

People say SMU gives you just as good a readinh. Test! That's good that your temp has gone back up though. Even if it might be a little off! I'd do an IC & save the FRER til you think you see something on the IC. 

I'm 9dpo today. Gonna POAS in the morning before I head down to London for a couple of nights. And I'll prob end up taking another couple with me :haha: I know I'll end up testing everyday from tomorrow!


----------



## kylesmom

I think I am only like 3 -4 dpo. Boo hoo. You both better test soon so I can keep my mind off my wait!!! 
IC's. Usually are just as good. I can't wait to hear from both of u!!! Fx'ing!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Didn't get a chance to test yesterday but did this morning and :bfn: on the IC at 11dpo.

Bit disappointed because I was dreaming about getting a bfp last night so half expected it to be a bfp this morning :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

You're not out yet Sarah. Just do another one tomorrow! When is AF due?

I tested this morning at 10dpo & I *think* there was the faintest of super squinters. I don't know if it was pink or grey cos it was sooo faint so it might've been an evap. Or I may just have a serious case of line eye :haha: DH couldn't see it but I'm sure there was a very very faint line. I did take a pic but you can't really see it on. Plus I'm now on the train to London & I can't post pics from my phone (well, I don't how to if you can!). I've packed 2 more IC tests so will do one tomorrow morning & see what that shows. Who knows!

My boobs are still super sore but I get that some months anyway. And I feel a bit crampy again today. Trying not to get excited in case I just imagined it this morning!


----------



## Sarah lo

Not entirely sure when AF is due lol. I've always been on a 28-29 day cycle but last month I had a really random 35 day cycle. I'm on cd29 today so AF could come tomorrow. But then I didn't ov until cd18 this cycle so 2 weeks after that would be this Thursday. 

Not feeling very positive about things now after getting the bfn this morning. It was absolutely stark white where the second line should be :(

I was feeling so good about my chart and everything but now idk...

I'm not feeling crampy anymore either, no idea if that's a good thing or not!

You deffo need to test tomorrow and post a pic. You can post pictures from your phone via photo bucket its a free app xx


----------



## SazzleR

The waiting game drives you mad, doesn't it. You don't know whether to believe in symptoms or not. Until AF shows up, you're still in :thumbup:

I will test tomorrow for certain. I'll get that app today & see I can figure out how to use it :haha: If I can, I'll put the pic on from today too. My BFF is also TTC (had been for a while) & I sent her the pic this morning & she thinks she can see something too. So idk :shrug: Only time will tell!


----------



## kylesmom

Sazzler it sounds promising! All the symptoms you have point to BFP and to see a possible faint line, that is a definite yes! Test with and FRER.


Sarah don't give up hope, it is still early, IC's sometimes don't pick it up early. Every body is different. Hang in there. 

As for symptoms: I have the worst migrane, I rarely ever get headaches, this one is painful, last night I felt flutters in my stomach and still crampy but closer to my mid section then just one side (if that makes sense) MY lower back is super sore as well. Tested with IC this morning, stark white. Really hoping this is the month, would love an April baby


----------



## SazzleR

So I downloaded Photobucket and have attempted to attach it. I'll be amazed if it works cos no idea what I'm doing!!! :haha:

But the v v v faint line was near the no. 2 of the CE number (on the left). 

See it? Or am I crazy?!
 



Attached Files:







null_zps19b99dfc.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SazzleR

Oooooh! It worked! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol yeah photo bucket is pretty idiot proof :haha:

I can't really see the line but maybe just because I'm on my phone so it's not very clear. Whenever people post pics of faint lines on here I don't see them when everyone else does! 

You'll have to test again tomorrow and let us know :)

FX its a bit clearer tomorrow! xx


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Sazzler it sounds promising! All the symptoms you have point to BFP and to see a possible faint line, that is a definite yes! Test with and FRER.
> 
> 
> Sarah don't give up hope, it is still early, IC's sometimes don't pick it up early. Every body is different. Hang in there.
> 
> As for symptoms: I have the worst migrane, I rarely ever get headaches, this one is painful, last night I felt flutters in my stomach and still crampy but closer to my mid section then just one side (if that makes sense) MY lower back is super sore as well. Tested with IC this morning, stark white. Really hoping this is the month, would love an April baby

Aw FX for you too. Sounds like promising symptoms :) x

DH was funny today. When looking at a leaflet for the asda baby event which starts in 2 weeks he said "will we know whether you're up the duff by the end of the month? Just that bio oil is going to be on offer" bless him !


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, I'm the same. On the pregnancy test gallery, I can never see the really faint ones when everyone else can :shrug:

I will post again in morning, promise! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Yeah, I'm the same. On the pregnancy test gallery, I can never see the really faint ones when everyone else can :shrug:
> 
> I will post again in morning, promise! :)

Its not just me then :)

Presumably most people view on computer instead of ob their phones


----------



## kylesmom

so I can't see anything on the computer but I copied it and played around with it a bit, if you go to www.picmonkey.com you can change the picture contrast around and a few different ways something 100% came up and showed.

That is looking super positive!!!!!!!!!!! Test tomorrow I can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Stop it, Kyles! You're getting me dead excited! Promise I will test in the morning. Not quite sure what I'm going to pee into though cos I'm staying at my friend's house! :blush: Will have to think of a genius plan! I use disposable plastic cups at home!


----------



## kylesmom

ohhh that is going to be hard...... Gotta sneak a cup in somehow.....hmmm..... let me know how that goes LOLOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Well girls I wasn't going to test again today but I'm really crampy again and I thought I'd rather get a bfn than be "surprised" by AF again later.

So I did a FRER this time... and there's a frigging line! Faint but definitely there! :)

I can barely type for shaking! eeek!

The photos not all that clear (as usual lol)

Sazzle, hurry up and do yours! :D
 



Attached Files:







20130813_075511.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, Sarah! Congrats :happydance: I can defo see that line! :bfp: Eeeeeeeeek! Exciting! FX they just keep getting darker now :)

I think my line yesterday was an evap. No line on the IC this morning. An evap or a dodgy test technique today! With a lack of pee pots I had to pee into, I had to attempt to pee into a plastic bottle :haha: Then tilt the bottle to get the pee on the stick! :dohh: Very tempted to buy a FRER today! But I should prob just wait for AF to turn up on Thursday. My sore boobs & cramps are probably just PMS symptoms.


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks! I'm scared it won't get darker lol :-/ its weird because although I've had cramps the whole time, the ones I have today feel like AF is coming any minute. My boobs are a little bit sore but kind of in the armpit region and otherwise no symptoms. 

How many dpo are you again? I'm 12 dpo and my stupid IC gave me a bfn yesterday. I actually think even the FRER wouldn't have picked anything up yesterday it was that faint this morning. 

Deffo get yourself a FRER and a packet of plastic cups today :)

FX for you xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I'm sure they will just get darker now. Don't worry :) Your cramps sound like just what I remember when I was pregnant with Rex. I rushed to the toilet many times, expecting to see blood. 

I'm 11dpo today. I'm not too worried just yet. When I first got pregnant with Rex, I only got the faintest of lines on an IC on the day that AF was due. Even when I followed it up with a supermarket test, it was still dead faint. So there's still a few days hope for me! My LP is pretty short at 12 days so I guess it just takes a few more days for me to catch up with the average 14 days.


----------



## kylesmom

You are ahead of me time wise, so I woke up first thing this morning and checked BNB to see what you both had as results and I did a happy dance for you then hopped in the shower LOL Just now getting on here :)

SARAH!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG that is so awesome!
Don't worry they will get darker! yahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!:baby::happydance::happydance::hugs::bfp::headspin::wohoo:



Sazzle! Test!!!!!!!!! I can't wait, I hope we all get our :bfp: this month!


Let's hope for STICKY BEANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I took a IC today, I swear I saw a line, super super faint, super super early... Prob line eye OYE! Or just getting my hopes up.


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, Kyles! If you're getting super faint lines already then that's gotta be good! FX!

So I caved this afternoon & bought a FRER while my friend was in an appointment :haha: Not safe to be left alone!!! Glad I did though cos look...

Hope you can see it! There is def a line :happydance: I even sent a pic to DH & he agrees there's a line :D

Bought a 2 pack of FRER so hope the morning's is darker.
 



Attached Files:







null_zpsa1e21c10.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kylesmom

OMG!!!!!!!!!! SO excited!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats Sazzler!!!!!!!!!!! yahoo for :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::friends::fool:


So exciting for you both!


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG congratulations sazzle! :happydance: :dance: :yipee:

I definitely see that line :) xx

How are you feeling? 

I've got a stash of 3 FRER and one digi so I'm going to test every morning!

Kyles, how many dpo did you say you are? I wonder if that + opk you had the other day was really a bfp like sazzle said???


----------



## kylesmom

I just took this one.

Idk if you see anything...
I am either 5 or 9-10 dpo lol
 



Attached Files:







pg.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sarah lo

Not sure kyles, its in the right place if it is. Can you do the photo colour changey thing you did to sazzle's yesterday? 

FX for you xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I feel a bit shocked tbh! I know I fell pregnant first cycle last time but I didn't expect the same to happen this time! And I'll only be 8 weeks behind my sister if it's a sticky bean :)

What about you, Sarah?

Kyles, I think I can see a shadow there! Is that FMU?


----------



## kylesmom

here it is

it is so hard to do because it is sooooooo faint 

I wonder if you can change the contrast even if it is an evap?
 



Attached Files:







pg2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kylesmom

it is not FMU. It is 11am U LOL

OMG if this is a positive I will freak out if we all get one. I don't know though.

How are you both feeling otherwise? Give me your symptoms!

I have lower back pain, and when I went to the bathroom last I had a lot of CM and it was stringy and just a lot.... TMI


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG I think I see it kyles :happydance:

How soon after testing was the picture taken? 

Do another tomorrow with fmu. Mine was taken using 2nd-mu today so I'm hoping tomorrow's will be darker with fmu...

My old friend the cramps are still here, along with lots of bloating and wind :haha:

I'm tired and feel like I cant think straight and got sore boobs on and off- it feels like someone's poking me in the boobs with a blunt stick :haha:

Up until today I've had virtually no cm since ov day but today its very watery. 

I know, wouldn't it just blow your mind if we all got BFPs! :headspin:


----------



## kylesmom

i will 100% test tomorrow. I really do wonder though if it is a positive.

That was taken probably 5 min after the test was taken. It's so faint but It's as bold as the test line which could mean a positive. Usually evaps are just a small sliver. OMG if I am I would be jumping for joy!!!!! 

How awesome that would be for all of us!


----------



## SazzleR

Kyles, I can see that the line on the tweaked pic without even enlarging it! And I'm on my phone! Hope they start getting darker for you! 

Would love for us all to go through the full 9 months together :) FX for sticky beans. 

Symptoms-wise, my boobs still hurt. But nowhere near as bad as they were with Rex. I suppose some of the changes from first pregnancy never go back. I'm crampy too. I was crampy up until about 8 weeks with Rex though. And I'm constipated :haha: TMI?! So bloated as well. I hated the first tri bloat last time :( I looked 6 months gone every evening :haha:

Have you worked out your due dates? I just did :blush: Somewhere between 22nd-26th April. Depends whether I just use date of LMP or adjust cycle length or go off date of ovulation!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooooh no I haven't yet! Is there a calculator somewhere that works out due date or did you do it yourself? 

I don't remember any of the symptoms I had with Olivia, other than cramps that didn't start till after AF was due.

Edit: just googled it- 23rd april :) but again not sure on cycle length. I put in 30days to give me a rough average lol


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> i will 100% test tomorrow. I really do wonder though if it is a positive.
> 
> That was taken probably 5 min after the test was taken. It's so faint but It's as bold as the test line which could mean a positive. Usually evaps are just a small sliver. OMG if I am I would be jumping for joy!!!!!
> 
> How awesome that would be for all of us!

That sounds really promising! 

Got everything crossed for tomorrow's tests :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

I couldn't wait and ran out and bought an FRER lol I tested and I see a shadow thing.... But idk plus it is not FMU so probably won't show and still super early. OMG I would be sooooooooo excited!!!!

Are you two planning on finding out the sex? Did you tell OH? I want to figure out a cute way to tell OH.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooooh surely you couldn't have 2 evaps in one day! :D

Was it a pack of 2 FRER? Fmu first thing tomorrow!!!!!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## kylesmom

It was a pack of 3 FRER :)


----------



## SazzleR

Post a pic, Kyles!!! Let us see! Deffo use FMU in the morning with one. 

I told DH with a pic text :) He was shocked but proud of his swimmers!

I was :yellow: with Rex. But I'd like to know this time. Cos I want a girl as you know :blush: Plus I'd like to know whether to wash & prepare all Rex's clothes or sell them. But we'll see. I might change my mind. 

I'd like a home birth too. I didn't like being in hospital last time & everything was very straight forward so hoping for the same. 

I've still got all those ICs to use up :D POAS addiction coming up! I'll be testing everyday for a while until I get a good strong line. Then once a week til my 12 week scan :haha:

Kyles, I'm jealous that you're in the US & will get waaaay more scans than us! And will get a really early one!


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> It was a pack of 3 FRER :)

:happydance: :rofl:

Even better! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

I told DH via email today lol. I wanted to meet him for lunch but the girls from work had lunchpplanned for my birthday so I couldn't and there was no way I was waiting till tonight :rofl:

We found out the sex last time so this time we want a surprise :)

I'm deffo poas every day till my stash is gone too. Its much more fun when you know it's more likely to be positive :D


----------



## kylesmom

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/
here is the earlier pic I added it to the site :)


Can't really get a good pic of the FRER and its not coming up barely at all 

No worries, I will test tomorrow

Are you both still cramping? I have been NON stop with cramps for over 2 weeks now. (that isn't normal) 

I keep hoping when I wipe I see blood from implanting LOL (weirdo) 


I plan to keep testing as well. I don't want to find out the sex of this baby, and I need to come up with something good to tell hubby because last time I texted him a pic of the "pregnant" test LOL
 



Attached Files:







pg3.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SazzleR

I can't see the line on that FRER pic, Kyles. Sorry :( But as I said, I am rubbish with seeing lines that everyone else can see! Can't wait to see tomorrow's :D

Yes, I'm still crampy. I was until around 8 weeks with Rex. Kept thinking AF was on her evil way everytime I went to the loo.


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm not entirely sure, kyles. If I make it bigger and tilt my phone screen slightly I think I might see something. Its so hard to say though! 

We'll just have to see what tomorrow brings ;)


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks for the positive vibes! Will keep you posted tomorrow O


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely darker today! What do you think?

Let me know how you guys get on :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130814_065431.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

Close up!
 



Attached Files:







20130814_070118.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SazzleR

Today's is much darker, Sarah :happydance: :bfp:

Here's mine from yesterday (left) & this morning (right). Today's is definitely darker :) Will be keeping at it every morning until I have a big thick line on an IC :haha:
 



Attached Files:







null_zps98a5ebef.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely darker today :happydance:

I'm heartburn.com this morning :(

How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## SazzleR

I felt a little but nauseous when I first got up. But don't know if that was more nerves about logging on to find out my A level results! :dohh: I didn't get any sickness whatsoever with Rex so FX it's the same this time. Still sore boobs & the odd cramp.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh did you get some good results? 

I didn't get very sick with Olivia either. I felt nauseous between 6 and 10 weeks but never actually threw up


----------



## kylesmom

Just wanted to let you know. BFN. Kinda sad. Really thought I was going to get a bfp. Congrats on the darker sticks girls. I could be early still (hopefully)
Haven't been sleeping well past two days. I'm going to wait a few days with thw frer's and just use IC s. For a while. :-(:-(:-(


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw sorry hun, :hugs: there's still a good chance though. Firstly we're not 100% sure how many dpo you are so it could be far too early and also if you are 11dpo the chances are its too early to tell then even. When I got my bfn at 11dpo I googled it and the first response website said only something like 40% of pregnant women test positive before their missed period. I also found a website that said it takes at least 3-4 days post-implantation to get a bfp on even an early urine test. 

:dust: xxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks hun! 

No worries, still hoping and holding on :)
Not really feeling anything though... just super tired. I am not able to sleep through the night the past few nights, that is so strange for me.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds promising. I haven't slept well these past few nights either but that's all down to my darling daughter and her refusal to go to bed and stay there :dohh: :growlmad:

Yeah I'm feeling good, virtually symptom-free today apart from a little over-heating and heartburn. Cramps have gone though :)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. You are not out until AF rears her ugly head :) :dust: Stay positive!

Sarah, my AS results are ok but I'm not that pleased with my A2 results. Lazy students!!! Need to sit & analyse them all properly when I go into work tomorrow. Urgh. Back to reality soon :( Ah well, if it's a sticky bean, I will only have to do 2 terms this year at least :thumbup: And 2 the following year as well!

You should see the size of my belly today. It's ridiculous!!! :dohh: I HATE first tri bloat :( Bloating plus eating carbs again after many, many months low carbing in a bid to lose weight for my sis' wedding is playing havoc with my digestive system!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sazzle. Glad the results are good. The bloating has got to suck. I still feel it and I don't have any answers yet LOL


Sarah I am glad you are symptom free! That is great

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh dear sazzle, you'll have to set some heads rolling when you get back to school! What subject do you teach?

There's nothing worse than bloating. I was bad with it yesterday. :(


----------



## SazzleR

I teach psychology plus a bit of health & social care. I'm in charge of psychology though so the results are ultimately my responsibility. I will be hunting kids down in the first week back to give them a stern talking to, don't worry!

What do you both do in your jobs?

Kyles, I've just had to Google what hump day was :blush: :haha: Never heard of it!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: I just had to Google it too. I'm definitely using that one from now on :)

I'm a civil servant (office work) I'm a team leader. Very boring lol


----------



## kylesmom

Oh my gosh LOL If you go to youtube and type in Geico humpday commercial you will just die laughing!

I have two jobs, one I am an admin for a subcontractor for the power companies world wide, as well as a Realtor. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Glad it wasn't just me who'd not heard of it! :haha:

Two jobs, Kyles. Wow! You must be mad busy!


----------



## kylesmom

yes SUPER busy, I just became a real estate agent, and in the process of selling my first home! So I have been super crazy, barely home.... Sucks cause I have been in my car the past 2 weeks more than I am home!

It is worth it in the end though for sure.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm sure it'll all be worth it when you're doing the job you really want to :thumbup: Good on you for going for a career change :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Morning girls, hope you're both ok.

Please just reassure me its definitely getting darker lol

I started to panic last night after reading some other threads on here about girls who had faint lines and ended up with a cp :dohh:

I'm pretty sure today's is darker and DH says it is too but let me know what you think :) 

Xx

Edit: PS I warned you I was prone to freak outs! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20130815_063933.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









20130815_063955.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry to have left you hanging, Sarah! Been in work since 6.45 so haven't a chance to get on. Today's line looks fab to me. Relax! Remember, HCG levels take 3 days to double. :thumbup:

I don't have any FRERs left, so just did an IC this morning. There was a faint but definite line. Didn't have time to take a pic with being out the house so early. Will keep at it til I get a big thick line! No sign of AF either so suppose that's positive! I also swear, that the very bottom of my tummy is getting hard! Only right down on my bikini line but still, it's very early! Hope I'm not having twins!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: oh no please no twins!!

I thought it doubled every day. That explains it then. Ot actually darkened a bit more after I tokk the pic, you can see the line from across the bathroom now lol.

I'm going to take a couple of days off from testing now that I'm fairly confident they are getting darker. Just because I've only got 1 FRER, 2 ICs and a digi left so I'm trying to make them last! I'm going to maybe test again on sat or sun morning. 

Might just pop into tescos at lunch time and see if they're still selling them off though....! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah that looks very dark to me! Seeing it across the bathroom is a great sign LOL

I didn't test today, don't want to be disappointed :(
Will test tomorrow or Saturday.. Hopefully I can last :)
I did use my other FRER yesterday (Stupid) I was just poas happy I guess and now I only have a few IC's left and 5 digi's lol

I like the lines so I may invest in anoter FRER purchase :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Morning kyles :hi:

Tee hee hee I bet you can't hold out till Saturday ;) :haha:

How soon is AF due? xx


----------



## kylesmom

I just ordered 14 cheap mid stream tests on amazon lol, I am an ADDICT!!!!!!!!!!!

AF is either due: depending on cycles with the cynthroid im taking: 
if it is 32 days it would be due this Friday and if it is the 36 day cycle it will be Tuesday next week. I figure I should start testing by tomorrow at the earliest.. But again, if I ovulated on the 8th we BD'd on the 6th so idk if I would even be able to get PG :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah well remember a couple of weeks ago when I was stressing because DH had been away the 2 days before I ov'd and the night before he went I'd had a migraine so we didn't bd then. Well he came home the day ff said I ov'd and we bd that night. 

So this means that either the sperms had been waiting for 3 days or we somehow managed to catch my egg on its way down, late at night on ov day (unlikely because my temp had gone up by the next morning)

So I reckon you still have a chance xx


----------



## kylesmom

I hope so because I really want this.
I am over emotional the past two weeks even today, I want to slap myself and say stop crying sheesh! but I am like on super emotion lol

Thanks ;) I really really hope that we catch this egg. I still have a lot of cramps on my right side... Hoping that is a good sign since I usually don't cramp that much however I always have a cyst on that ovary and I hope that doesn't stop things.. Not sure much on how that goes. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## SazzleR

Massive :hugs: Kyles. TTC is enough to drive anyone to tears! Don't give up. You're aren't out til AF appears, remember that :) And anyway, I think your cramps sound like a good sign :thumbup:

I've still got like 16 ICs left so plenty to feed my addiction :blush: Will do one every morning until I see an instant, thick, pink line! Then I'll prob do one a week til my 12 week scan if I'm anything like last time when I had very few symptoms. 

I'm so exhausted today :( Hoping it's just I got up really early & not first tri exhaustion kicking in already :( I had it really bad last time. Would come home from work, sleep for 2 hours, get up to eat & work for a couple of hours then sleep all night & lie in on weekends. None of this extra sleep is gonna happen this year do not really sure how I'll cope if its bad again!


----------



## kylesmom

Thank you both so much:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The exhaustion is going to b soooooo hard!!! FX'd it's just the lack of sleeping.

There is no way 2 hr naps would be able to happen, I would LOVE to get a nap in EVER :)

Caved and ran to the dollar store for a cheapie test. BFN :sigh:

I have the POAS addiction BAD LOL


----------



## SazzleR

I'd love a nap too! Aw, I miss naps! I was the queen of napping before Rex too :(

I'm a POAS addict too, Kyles. Don't worry :haha:

Forced myself to go to the gym as its my usual day to go. But then suddenly thought about what's safe to do? Did either of you exercise in your first pregnancies? I didn't. U cancelled my gym membership during my pregnancy :dohh: But I really don't want to balloon in the same way this time so I'm determined to keep going this time. Google tells me just to do what I did before but I'm not sure that's safe? I do one or two CV session & one resistance session a week. I missed our my ab exercises today cos figured they can't be good can they?


----------



## Sarah lo

I agree kyles your cramps sound promising to me as is being over emotional :)

My cramps have turned into more of a sharp pain today :) its not constant though. My heartburn is still bothering me and I'm overheating a lot but otherwise I'm feeling pretty normal again. 

I only ever did the one hpt when I was preg with Olivia and it was one of a two pack- how the heck was I ever that disciplined?! Mind you, with liv I had a really good bold line on the test. Personally though, I blame you two ladies for leading me astray :haha: :winkwink:

I hope the tiredness doesn't kick in too soon sazzle, I've actually got no idea how I might cope :-/


----------



## Sarah lo

I was just about to mention about exercise too! 

I did no exercise at all last time and I put on 3 stone (that's 42lbs in American money kyles) :shock:

So this time I fully intend to carry on with my exercise routine. I do step aerobics and pilates on Monday night and I high impact total body workout on Tuesday plus an abs class on a Friday. I will drop the abs and might have to drop the pilates because that's quite tough on the abs too but I think I might take up zumba to replace the two I drop. 

My only worry is the overheating thing! But I will just try and stop for a rest if I do x


----------



## SazzleR

How were you so disciplined?! One test?! That's absolute madness!!! ;)

I was 7lbs in front of you, Sarah :blush: Oh & let me make it clear that that was after Rex, the placenta, fluid etc. That was 3.5st of pure lard!!! :blush: I ate for England! And sat on my fat arse! So no shocker really! I still haven't lost the final 10lbs either so I have to keep up with exercising & eating well.


----------



## kylesmom

wow you both are great with the working out. I gained 35 lbs with baby #1. I would jog every day before baby #1 and then I got in a huge fight with a girlfriend right after I found out I was pregnant, and when I wiped a few days later I saw blood, so I quit workingout all together praying things were ok with the baby after that. Turns out I think it was implantation bleeding. Luckily nothing serious.

This time I still have 20 + lbs to lose to go back to where I was :X I have been doing this workout off the internet which is awesome, it is a full body workout, so if I am preggers I will cut out the abs eventually when it gets to hard to do.

I wouldn't PUSH yourselves when working out your abs so much, you are still early on and I would assume if you are already active it would be ok. I wouldn't give it up completely unless you feel it won't be safe. You would know your bodies the best :)


----------



## SazzleR

Hmmm, think I might try & chat to a trainer if one is free when I'm next in the gym. Just to check about what's safe etc. I remember the MW telling me in my last pregnancy to keep doing what I was doing but I'd just like the reassurance :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Same here sazzle, the 3stone didn't include Olivia and the water. I refused to get on the scales while pregnant cos I was too scared to. When I went in to give birth they weighed me and I didn't dare look. I weighed myself the day after giving birth and I was 13stone 3 :dohh:

I've only just finished losing the last of my baby weight in the last couple of months so I'm not about to let it go on agsin. I had my fun last time...not this time though!


----------



## kylesmom

I agree 100% Sarah! I want to keep losing and not gain! Last time for the first 5 months I didn't gain, so I ate HORRIBLY since I think they were getting annoyed with me. Then I gained 10 lbs in one month. BIG mistake! I will make sure I eat healthy, and right this time :)


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> I agree 100% Sarah! I want to keep losing and not gain! Last time for the first 5 months I didn't gain, so I ate HORRIBLY since I think they were getting annoyed with me. Then I gained 10 lbs in one month. BIG mistake! I will make sure I eat healthy, and right this time :)

Definitely. I got horrendous stretch marks last time too which I've no doubt wouldn't have been anywhere near as bad if I hadn't put on so much weight.


----------



## SazzleR

Same here on the stretch mark front :( My tummy is awful :cry: All wrinkly & even though the scars have faded, I still HATE my stomach :cry: Even wore a full swimsuit on holiday for the first time ever.


----------



## kylesmom

I was very lucky. No stretch marks at all! I started to get them on the back of my thighs a week before I gave birth. Thankfuly they weren't so bad


----------



## Sarah lo

Very jealous! Until just a couple of months ago my tummy looked like a bum! Had a crease down the middle of it and everything. Thankfully it went away when I lost the last of the baby weight!


----------



## SazzleR

Here's this morning's IC for you both :) It's the best line I've had on an IC so far. Not stopping until the line matches the control line! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







null_zps77793fde.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo! :)

I didn't test today, I was very restrained :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

That looks great sazzler! Getting darker and darker!!!!!!!

I think I am out this cycle :( 
MY one bb is achey. Not sure what that means, and that is a new symptoms, could be pending AF. Should either get the witch today or Tuesday :( SIGH

Sarah I had that ugly dark line go from right under BB's down to the pelvic area from like month 4 till I think a year after having kyle. It was horrible looking... It did eventually go away as well thankfully.

Wow just found the "edit" button. Pretty awesome hee hee


----------



## SazzleR

That IS restrained, Sarah. All power to you! :thumbup: I'm weak! ;)

Kyles, you're not out til AF shows. Remember that. Where's your PMA?!

The edit button is a genius idea. I always forget to write little things so can go back & change it!


----------



## kylesmom

What does PMA mean? Sorry....

Quick question for you both: Did either of you have ALOT of lotion cm around 6dpo? Just curious. I have a lot going on... just wanted to make sure that was normal or a good sign. Also I checked my cervix and it is soft which I think is a good sign. Again could be anything though.


----------



## Sarah lo

I didn't have any cm at all until about 11dpo and have had loads ever since. 

I've heard its a good sign though. In a normal cycle you should expect to be completely dry right before AF shows up.


----------



## kylesmom

Thank you :) FX'd !!!!!!!!!!!
The BB acheyness is getting worse......... I am hoping that is a great sign lol


----------



## Sarah lo

It might just be... FX'd!!!!!

Do you normally get achey bbs? What sort of ache is it?


----------



## SazzleR

PMA = positive mental attitude!

I've had tonnes of CM for a week now. And it's getting worse. Another perk of first tri :dohh:

I think achey boobs is also a good sign, Kyles :thumbup: Mine feel full & heavy & have gone all veiny :(


----------



## kylesmom

achey, just like sore, tender but only one not both LOL
PMA- got it :)

Who knows, today there is not as much CM so who knows.. UGh I hate this waiting game and trying to figure out EVERY Symptom. DRIVING ME MAD!

How are you both feeling, super excited bfp's for you !!! When do you plan to tell others? Are you waiting the full 12 weeks?


----------



## Sarah lo

I think that could be a good sign kyles. Is that a normal af symptom for you or unusual? 

It's a pain that we seem to have such vastly different cycle lengths with poor kyles stuck in limbo land :(

I don't know when to start telling people. With still not having that bold line it doesn't feel real yet. i don't feel right changing my ticker yet either. I'm going to test again tomorrow or Sunday and if I've got a bold enough line we will tell our parents and a couple of close friends but nobody else till 12 weeks I think. I might change my ticker then too but maybe just put it in a spoiler :shrug:


----------



## kylesmom

Sounds like a great idea!
I was wondering why the tickers haven't changed yet :)

I think I will have to push my ticker back to make it accurate!!!
After reading things and re-reading things I am still very early to be testing. FXing I hope I get an answer by at least Monday!
Any plans for the weekend ?

I am going to a consignment sale after work to get Kyle's stocked up on some winter clothes. Twice a year they have giant sales of childrens clothes/toys and more so that you can go and purchase them all second hand. It is wonderful and so great to not have to purchase them 10 times more expensive in stores.


----------



## SazzleR

I feel exactly the same, Sarah. I'm not getting a ticker until I'm absolutely sure! And that means a big thick line!

I've already told my sis (cos she's pregnant & knew we were trying) & my BFF who also knew & has been TTC herself for quite a while so I wanted her to know. We won't tell anyone else until our families know. Even then I'll probably only tell close friends, including the girls I work immediately with. Won't tell work officially until after the first scan though. 

My sis had her 12 week scan today. All is good with baby :) Loved seeing her scan pics. Can't believe she's only 8 weeks ahead of me!


----------



## SazzleR

We're at a wedding tomorrow. It's one of DH's uni friends so no doubt he'll be having more than a couple of drinks! :dohh: Thankfully, we're staying in the hotel where the reception is so I can just sneak off to bed when I've had enough. So rubbish to not be able to have a drink at a wedding!


----------



## kylesmom

That is going to be really hard to keep a secret especially at a wedding! Sheesh. good luck.

I remember going to a bridal shower with my SIL and not getting a drink and she gave me a look and said OMG what are you pregnant? How could I hide that! It was still early before we planned to tell anyone, but that is the hardest secret to keep I feel...

Good luck!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

I had to do exactly the same, days after finding out I was pregnant with Rex. That was even harder cos it was a friend from work so loads of people we knew were there. Prior to the wedding I just told DH to get me soda water with ice & a slice in & everyone assumed I was drinking gin & tonic, one of my normal tipples. I was so nervous about getting away it but the more drunk everyone got, the less they noticed!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah I think you need to push back your ticker so it's a bit less confusing :)

We've no plans for the weekend really. The football season starts again tomorrow so DH is going to be MIA pretty much the whole weekend. :dohh: He says he's happy to watch Olivia while he watches the footy so I can go to the cinema (or is it a bit too sad to go on my own to the cinema?!) :haha: 

Then I've got some plants to plant out in the garden at some point. 

What an exciting life I have lol

Sazzle, definitely sucks not drinking at a wedding. Mind you the last wedding I went to I got charged £7.50 for a white wine spritzer :shock::growlmad: I had to make it last all night! 

DH bought himself a 4 pack of ciders for the weekend. He came home with it and was like oh yeah you can't have any can you. :dohh: so I've treated myself to a bag of chocolate buttons and a bottle of posh non-alcoholic ginger beer. Mmmmmmmmm! :)


----------



## SazzleR

DH actually told his friend off for getting married on the first day of the footy season :dohh: He's a mad Liverpool fan & will do anything in his power to see every game. He's trying to make Rex into a footy fan. He gets him a strip on every birthday & has got him saying 'get in' when Liverpool score. But Rex calls them 'swimming pool' :haha: Too cute!

I'd go to the cinema on my own, Sarah :thumbup: 

I treated myself to a bar of Dairy Milk which I'm going to crack open in the bath. Need to de-fuzz for tomorrow's wedding :rofl: Wish I could have a nice cold glass of white with it but it'll be Ribena instead! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## kylesmom

HAHA you girls crack me up.
I will have a glass tonight for both of you :)
Tomorrow I am taking Kyle to my sisters house (2 hours away) so we can spend the day with her. Should be a lot of fun, and hoping that gets my mind of POAS thoughts :)

Swimming pool, so adorable. I love the little things that come out of children's mouths. Such joy and still so innocent.


----------



## Sarah lo

Its villa for my hubby. Just look what he did to our poor daughter last time he was left alone with her.. for everybody's sake I hope this next one is a boy
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130811-WA0000.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> HAHA you girls crack me up.
> I will have a glass tonight for both of you :)
> Tomorrow I am taking Kyle to my sisters house (2 hours away) so we can spend the day with her. Should be a lot of fun, and hoping that gets my mind of POAS thoughts :)
> 
> Swimming pool, so adorable. I love the little things that come out of children's mouths. Such joy and still so innocent.

Make it a large glass for me :)

What's the funniest thing kyle and rex have ever said? Olivia doesn't say more than one word at a time yet :(


----------



## SazzleR

And another large glass for me, please, Kyles!

Errrrmmm, it's hard to think off the top of my head what the funniest thing is Rex has ever come out with. Up there has got to be when my patents were visiting & we had Shrek on. Totally unprompted, Rex came out with 'grandma like Shrek' :rofl: We all pee'd ourselves so of course he kept saying it!

Rex's language has exploded since his birthday, so don't worry, Sarah. I bet in 3 months time, you won't be able to shut Olivia up!


----------



## kylesmom

Kyle has just started to use 3 words in a sentence from the two words. What a difference. When he toots we call them hieny poppers lol. So he started saying that and we just roll around laughing. He toots on purpose so he can say it.


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: awww how sweet! 

Oh actually i do have a story! Liv got a baby doll with a pram for her birthday and at her party she spent hours feeding it and cuddling it (good sign eh?!) Then she put baby in the pram and started rocking it back and forth, and shushing everyone who tried to talk saying "baby's tired!"


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah that is so adorable :)

Still no BFP, and NO WITCH! so fxing!!!!!!!!! 
Will test in the AM. My pack of cheapies arrived 14 total YAHOO!!!!!!! Gonna be peeing for days LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

FX'd for you hun xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SazzleR

I've got everything crossed for you, Kyles :) Can't wait to see your test! 

I didn't get chance to post yesterday as was manic with getting down to the wedding & the wedding itself. I really enjoyed my soda waters :nope: I snook off to bed at 10pm & left DH to it :thumbup:

I'm still POAS every morning :blush: Here's yesterday's test and this morning's. This mornings is darker so that's good. Probably only another few days until I get a nice dark line & can stop daily testing :haha:
 



Attached Files:







null_zps7069330f.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









null_zpsd177f349.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol you little addict, you! :haha:

I did my last FRER yesterday and the test line is almost as dark as the cover line! I still have my 2 ics and a digi left so I might as well use them up but going to wait a couple of days so I csn get a nice thick line on the ics then do the digi last! 

Anyway I changed my ticker at last :happydance: and yesterday we told DHs parents and my mum and step dad :) meeting my best friend for lunch later to telk her too! 

How about you sazzle?

How are you feeling btw? You went to bed at 10 last night, does that mean the tiredness is kicking in already? 

Total tmi but I've got diarrhea and feel all shivery, hoping its pregnancy and not a tummy bug :(


----------



## SazzleR

POAS addict & proud :rofl:

I've already told my sister & BFF cos they knew we were trying & with my sis being pregnant too, I wanted her to know early. I'll tell my parents today when they bring Rex home. Need to tell my mum to her face cos I think I'll need to talk her down from her inevitable stress of having both her daughters expecting at the same time! (She's a proper flapper!) We'll tell MIL & FIL when they get back from holiday this week. SIL & family aren't back from their hol until the week after so want to tell them before anyone else. I'll prob end up telling the 3 girls in my dept at work just in case I'm off it. But won't make it official at work until after my scan. 

I need to get a ticker up & running. Might do it tonight after I've told my parents :)

Tiredness is already here in a big way :( The thought of being back at work is scaring me! Not sure how I'll get through it this time. I napped every day with Rex but that's not an option this time :cry: 

:hugs: Sarah. Hope you're not coming down with something.


----------



## Sarah lo

I feel fine now, must have been a pregnancy thing lol

I'm not feeling the tiredness jusy yet. But if it gets really bad I plan to go to bed when Olivia does. She sleeps 11 hours a night so that might be enough....hard to say till the time comes though! :)


----------



## SazzleR

I wish I could go to bed when Rex does but I have planning & marking to do once he's in bed so that's just not an option :cry: I might manage one or two nights a week tops. The joys of teaching! I'm going to try and get as much planning done as possible over the next two weeks of the hols so I can just mark on an evening. Eurgh.


----------



## kylesmom

Sazzler that line looks great. 
Sarah awesome news that the frer is getting darker too. Looks like some sticky beans! I still have no bfp or wit h so idk. Not feeling pg prob out this month. I habe no period signs either. Idk girls. 

Will keep testing but I should have seen something by now. 
Enjoy the rest of your weekends. Going to be busy today for me


Sarahi hope it is just part of stmptoms. If you have been backed up for awhile im sure this would happen.Hope it stops for you! 

CaCan't wait to hear what your parents say  or how they react hahah


----------



## SazzleR

As predicted, my mum flapped when I told her! In fact, the first thing she said was 'I need a gin'!!! :dohh: Followed by asking how many weeks there was between us. When I said 8, she started flapping again! When she settled down she was fine! And my dad just gave me a big kiss, bless him :)


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: aw bless her!!

MIL said she's going to refer to the baby as "he" lol why does nobody get that not everyone wants one of each :haha: its sweet though :)

I feel a tiny bit sick this morning and my coffee's not going down well at all DUN DUN DUN!!!! :-/

Any news yet kyles? xxxxx


----------



## SazzleR

Uh oh, Sarah! Hope it's the not the start of the dreaded MS :( Did you suffer last time?

The line on the IC came up straight away this morning. :happydance: Getting there! I didn't take a pic cos Rex was nagging to come downstairs & play with his cars!

I forgot the mention, I phoned the docs on Friday to make them aware of my pregnancy. It must be a quiet time at my doctor's surgery in terms of babies cos the receptionist offered me one of two appointments for this Thursday. Last time, getting an appointment was a nightmare & I had to wait for weeks. Didn't see a MW til 9 weeks last time. Will only be 5 weeks on Thursday! I asked if that was too early but the receptionist said it was better to get me in the system. Doubt they'll do my full booking appointment but I suppose it'll be good to make my pregnancy known so if anything happens, I have all the contact numbers etc. I can also sow the seed about wanting a home birth & see what reaction I get about that. I think it'll seem more real once I've seen a MW! Eeeeeek!

Excited to hear some news, Kyles :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh wow that is exciting sazzle! I haven't rung my docs yet, tried this morning but couldn't getthrough. Its always really busy on a Monday morning so I'll try again tomorrow. 

I didn't suffer too badly last time, I was never actually sick but felt really queasy from 6 to 10 weeks. Doesn't follow it'll be the same this time though. Smells are really getting to me today. Olivia's dirty nappy made my stomach turn this morning :sick:

Its just that dread of knowing what's coming any day now...! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies! Still no BFP, we are on CD 35........ This is ridiculous! lol

Aww Sazzler that is great about your mom and the doc appointment. I couldn't get in till I was at least 8 weeks along with Kyle. HEHE

Sarah I am so glad you are feeling better! Aww MIL refers to "he" well I will root for a "she" :)

No symptoms here, I don't know why my body is playing tricks on me but it is NOT funny!!!!!!!

Did you both have great weekends?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles that sucks. What is your body playing at! :dohh: :hugs:

Its been a very quiet one for us. DH was glued to the football of course. Yesterday I met a friend for lunch then we took Olivia and her little boy to the park before going to try on bridesmaid dresses for my friend's wedding in October :)

How about you?


----------



## kylesmom

Oh very nice! 
At least you won't have to worry about not fitting in the dress :) You shouldn't be showing much by September!

There was a huge sale for kids clothes I think I mentioned so I got Kyle all set for winter this year, so excited for that.

Went and visited my sister 2 hrs aways with Kyle (hubby worked) and went to a small air show. It was really cute, lots of planes for the baby to sit in and he seemed to have a great time!!! Yesterday I did laundry ALL Day, I think my son has more clothes than me!


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds lovely :)

I can't wait to start buying olivia's winter wardrobe. What are the winters like where you are? Does it get really cold?


----------



## kylesmom

oh yes very cold! It has been light in the recent years surprisingly. But we usually have snow from November- Feb, March. From October-March it is really really cold, I hate the cold but it is so nice to have all 4 seasons hit my area, fall is by far the best ever!


----------



## Sarah lo

You mean the snow actually stays there the whole time between November to Feb? Cool! :)

It doesn't really get all that cold here normally. We get the odd bit of snow from january to march ish but it melts after a couple of days.


----------



## SazzleR

Aw, Kyles :hugs: I wonder what is going on? All very strange. I'd love to have proper seasons. There's really not much difference here. 

I really need to get cracking on Rex's winter clothes. He doesn't even have a thick coat! I need to sort myself out for going back to work too. And ask SIL for my mat clothes back!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh no, it would be nice if it stuck around hehe.
It comes and goes, depending on the temp, somedays it could stick around for weeks, but others just a dusting. Typical snow here. Nothing crazy! I always hope for the giant snow falls, where I get a get out of work free card and can have Kyle run around in it. I hope we get a lot this year just because he is coming into his own and starting to get really excited over things. The snow would be so awesome when I can see his face light up.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh I see, silly me!

Kyle will love it! We had a couple of good snowfalls last winter and Olivia had a whale of a time :)


----------



## SazzleR

The only snow day we got last year was a Monday. And I don't work Mondays! I was so annoyed!!! Rex really enjoyed playing in the snow last winter but he wasn't keen on sledging. Strange child! :haha: 

I was really struggling about 2.30 so I asked DH if he'd mind if I had half an hour. I slept for 2 hours :dohh: I'm exhausted :( Really worried about how I'll cope back at work :cry:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh 2 hour nap! SOOOOOOOOOOO lucky!!!!!!!
So I have been going mad.

I POAS FRER and saw the faintest of the faintest lines, I posted it here:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=164459

but then I POA CB (Plus/neg) and got a negative..........
IDK girls......I am going PEEEEEEEEEE CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

I know, Kyles, really lucky. Good thing DH is off work too. There'll be no napping come the first week of September :(

I can't see anything on the pic, Kyles, sorry :( But as you know, I'm rubbish at seeing lines. You must've O'd really late this month? Keep POAS I say! But then, I am addict :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

well we Bd'd on the 6th and I show poss ovulation 7th-8th, but this is getting frustrating.
And we didn't BD'd at all the following week. ::sigh::

I think I am going line crazy hahahahaah driving myself mad over these stupid sticks!

I'm 99.9% I am out this month but I am hopeful.


----------



## SazzleR

Stat hopeful :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Sarah lo

Kyles, without wanting to get your hopes up too much, I think I see something. Especially when I click the button to invert the colours. I've zoomed in and screen-shotted it below but it's not turned out very clear. How did it look in real life?

Have you got more FRERs? 

Give it a day or two and try again. 

Huge FX!!!!!!! [-o&lt;

Nice one getting your nap in today, sazzle. Would rex maybe sit and watch a film while you have a little nap on the sofa after you finish work? I felt nackered when I left work today but I forced myself to go to the gym for step aerobics and felt loads better after. Of course I don't think my tiredness is anywhere near as extreme as yours :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-08-19-21-37-58-1.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

PS. how weird does the picture on my ticker look today?! Proper creepy lol it looks like a sea creature or an alien or something :haha:

Poor little baba, one day he/she will be gorgeous :)


----------



## Sarah lo

PS. how weird does the picture on my ticker look today?! Proper creepy lol it looks like a sea creature or an alien or something :haha:

Poor little baba, one day he/she will be gorgeous :)


----------



## SazzleR

Aw poor little baby, Sarah :haha: I've just kicked myself cos was going to get a ticket while I had the laptop out working & didn't :dohh:

Rex will watch a film but he wouldn't sit still to do it! God knows where I'd find him if I dozed off! He's such a boy with his climbing etc. that I just can't take my eyes off him for 30 seconds :(


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Aw poor little baby, Sarah :haha: I've just kicked myself cos was going to get a ticket while I had the laptop out working & didn't :dohh:
> 
> Rex will watch a film but he wouldn't sit still to do it! God knows where I'd find him if I dozed off! He's such a boy with his climbing etc. that I just can't take my eyes off him for 30 seconds :(

Lol yeah I didn't really think he would but thought I'd suggest it anyway :)


----------



## kylesmom

hah Thanks Sarah, still no BFP today, this mornings test looks like that last test....
I think I am quitting and just going to wait and see what happens, driving myself crazy with all the testing going on.

Rex and Kyle sound ALOT alike with climbing on EVERYTHING :)

The ticker is so funny Sarah, poor baby hehehe


----------



## Sarah lo

Livvy's a nightmare for climbing too. And she just HAS NO FEAR! I took her to the park a couple of weeks ago and when she'd decided she'd had enough of the swings and stuff she started to walk out of the gate so I quickly ran back to get the pushchair and by the time I'd got it and ran back with it, Olivia was halfway up the steps to the big slide! I'm talking super massive slide for teenagers set into the side of a hill! :dohh:

She goes on the zip line at soft play too! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. I hope you find out one way or the other soon. Still have my fingers crossed for you :dust:

I don't think toddlers have fear of anything. Rex definitely doesn't! He climbs everything, jumps off everything. He's such a boy! On the way home from the park yesterday, he wanted to climb a tree! I told him he was too little but he wasn't impressed! :dohh:

Still doing my daily IC :blush: Lines are coming up quicker & getting darker :) I realised the other day that I haven't done a digi this time. Don't really see the point now so don't think I'll bother. Must get a ticker sorted!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol, I'm not testing daily but every few days. I only got 2 left. I did an ic yesterday and was surprised to find that the line was still not all that bold. Is that normal? I'll post pictures tonight....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh i forgot to say.....Happy hump day! :D x


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies! Happy Hump day indeed :)

Still nothing on my end! No AF and NO BFP!
started getting some cramping again on and off, who knows :)

I think you are correct about no fear in toddlers. I wish I was as carefree as these tots!

How are you both feeling? I am so curious!!! Any new symptoms? SAzz work on that ticker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I feel surprisingly ok today. Last night was a different story...

I started crying (like actually bawling my eyes out and sobbing! ) because DH didn't cook my tea for me while I was at the gym. (Despite the fact that I had in fact told him not to bother cooking me anything :dohh: )

Poor DH gave me his tea and cooked himself a new one! Then spent the rest of the night laughing at me :haha:

I'm soooooh moody too. I was in a right stress with DH this morning because I was late for work and he kept accidentally getting in my way when I was trying to make my lunch. As I was leaving the house he told me to try not to get angry with anybody on my way to work :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

aww Sarah!! LOL I sure do hope that that mood turns postivie quickly :)
The horomones are all over the place teehee. I hope you enjoyed the tea :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah his tea was well yummy, halloumi and cous cous stuffed peppers mmmmmmmmm! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Mmmmm! That does sound nice, Sarah :thumbup: Can't beat the pregnancy hormones can you :haha:

I know, Kyles. I am rubbish! When Rex goes to bed tonight, I'll get on the ticker! Promise! Although still not sure which date to set it to?! Hope your cramps are preggy cramps & not AF cramps. FX'd!

I had an ok day yesterday tiredness-wise. But it's back with a vengeance today :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw sorry you're feeling so tired sazzle :hugs:

Here's the pics of today's test and then lined up with the others. Shouldn't it be pretty dark by now?

Edit: sorry that was taken yesterday not today!
 



Attached Files:







20130821_121333.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5









20130821_121349.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kylesmom

That looks great to me, some tests just won't go super dark. I think you are perfectly fine :) 

Wish my tests would get dark LOL 13DPO here still NOTHING, if anything, they are super super faint


----------



## SazzleR

I think your lines look great, Sarah. Don't worry :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oh & eventually got round to changing my siggy :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> That looks great to me, some tests just won't go super dark. I think you are perfectly fine :)
> 
> Wish my tests would get dark LOL 13DPO here still NOTHING, if anything, they are super super faint

You're seeing a super faint line? That's great! :) xxx 

huge FXs for the next few days testing xxx

Sazzle, loving the sig! it matches mine :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

Awww love both your sigs!! Yahhh I can watch the babies grow OOO 
Each test I do I either have line eye or super faint lines

Today my back has been killing me and I have the same ovulation pains I had throughout trying to conceive! I hope it isn't a kidney stone ughhhh


----------



## SazzleR

If you are seeing something on every test, Kyles, that can't possibly be line eye! Yay!!! Can't wait for an update :)

Midwife this afternoon. Eeeeek! Feel like a fraud going so early!!! Wonder if they'll make me do a test this time? My first appointment last time was much later so I'd missed 2 AFs by then but obvs have only missed one by now. 

Oh & I'm in rehab.... I didn't POAS today :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

How exciting sazzle! :) I don't get to see the midwife until I'm 8 weeks. I didn't bother making an appointment to see the doc first like I did last time as I thought no point, so 8 weeks it is. 

That's very restrained not poas today :haha: I did just to check its getting darker and I tjink it is a little darker today. Just have my one digi test left now...!

Kyles! Keep us updated! :) :dust: xx


----------



## kylesmom

Oh yea!!!!!!!! Sazzle keep us posted on the appointment, I want to find out what the midwife says, so lucky going so early :)

Still nothing, my back is KILLING me though, so strange...


----------



## kylesmom

wonfo test this morning, super faint but who knows. They never get stronger
 



Attached Files:







stuff 0100.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarah lo

Hmm, hard to say kyles. I see a couple of things on there that could be a line. Can you post another pic pointing to it? Those ics are horrible though, I don't like them at all :growlmad:


----------



## kylesmom

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=165698


This is a pic of the test. It's negative now though :(


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. Your body is being very cruel this month :( I'm still rooting for you!

All booked in with the MW :) Now I have my green notes, it all seems much more real! I'm glad I took this early appointment in the end cos Rex could stay with DH. I was there an hour. If I'd taken one later once term had started again, Rex would have had to come with me as the antenatal clinic is on a Thursday which is my day off. I was in with the MW an hour & no way could Rex have handled that with his typical toddler ways. I'm next booked in for October half term at the surgery so thankfully he won't need to come then either. 

One thing that I found strange was that she warned me that I may have to have additional growth scans later on cos Rex was over 4kg. I've never heard of that before. Very strange. 

Just have to wait for my scan letter now :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles how annoying. :hugs: Are you starting opk s again soon? I've heard of girls completely missing a period due to stress and then starting a whole new cycle before having their period on time the following month so it might be worth checking for ovulation just in case you miss it. Xxx

Sazzle I'm well jeal that you have your green notes already ;) I couldn't bear the thought of taling Olivia to my MV appt. I can't take her anywhere public without her showing me up. no way I'd be able to have a conversation with the MW without her interrupting me with her usual mama! Mama! MAMA! MAMAAAA! (Then all she wants is to show me a dried pea that she's just found on the carpet) kids lol! :dohh:

That is a bit weird about the extra scans. How big was rex?


----------



## SazzleR

He was 'only' 9lb 1oz. But that was 4.13kg & 4kg is the cut off for being classed as a 'big baby' apparently. I might have to have the GD fast test for the same reason :( I can't not eat for 12 hours!!!


----------



## kylesmom

wow that is crazy! 9lbs 1 oz is not that big, it's big but not scary big!
Kyle was 8lbs 6 oz, my sister was 9lbs 13oz!

Glad the appointment went well. Did you discuss home birth? unless I read past that?

My body sure is playing evil tricks on me! I would appreciate some sort of light at the end of this tunnel...

Sarah yes I think I will start taking ovulation tests just to be certain. Good thinking!


----------



## SazzleR

I said I was considering a home birth & she was all for it :) Suppose that's a starting point! I don't need to make a decision til much later for definite. I need to discuss more with DH. He's still not fully convinced. 

Good thinking on the OPKs, Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## SazzleR

Any news, Kyles? :)


----------



## kylesmom

Nothing............ still faints like twist, turn squint faints, took an ovulation test, negative.

BB's are hurting, cervix is low and soft....... not that that means anything.

I am going to the doctor today to get some blood work done for my thyroid (every 6 weeks they test) Maybe ask to get a blood test for PG? 

Last night I had the WORST lower back pains, I had to lay down all night. Woke up not so bad, but it was unbearable last night.

I am officially on cycle day 39.......... 2 days late is what my chart says :( So confusing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

What is going on??? :hugs: I'd definitely ask for a blood test for HCG. I hope you get an answer one way or the other soon.


----------



## Sarah lo

:hugs: kyles hope you get some answers at the doctors. Let us know how it goes.

xxx:hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

Had my thyroid levels checked. The doc seemed promising that I could be pregnant since im 7 days late. I'm hoping I will get my results by monday. Most likely not till tuesday. So it is either thyroid levels are off or im pg! Either way I need answers. This is ridiculous 

Thanks for the support girls and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Sarah lo

Reeeally hope its good news. Monday/Tuesday's ages away though, how are we going to cope with the suspense until then...?! 

HUGEST FXs until then! xxxxxx

Ugh, I feel a bit :sick: this morning. I think the old MS is finally catching up with me :nope: :cry: I also slept 9 hours last night which isn't like me.


----------



## SazzleR

That sounds promising, Kyles :D That is a long wait though! Keep us updated on your symptoms til then :thumbup: I'll also keep everything crossed.

Uh oh Sarah :( Hope the MS doesn't get you too badly. 

I had 10 hours sleep last night & still feel exhausted :cry: Going to spend bank holiday weekend at my mum & dad's so at least I'll get some R&R.


----------



## kylesmom

Thank you. Yes it seems far away but I am sure it is negative. I reallt wish the witch would show up so I can start trying again! Cycle day 40 no signs of anything


Sarah I really hope you don't get MS that was always the worst part! 9-10hrs of sleep. Mmmmmmmmm love sleeping


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm sending you lots of positive vibes kyles, hope its good news from the docs xxx

I think my MS is definitely on its way. Yesterday I took Olivia to soft play in the morning and I felt so rough! I felt sick, dizzy and kept having hot flushes. I think it probably did olivia some good though because i had to just let her go and play by herself most of the time. She actually seemed to thrive off the extra independence. She even went down one of the big slides all by herself! 

then last night I was nackered again :( 

How are you guys feeling? xx


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no, Sarah :( Hope you only get MS mildly. My sis is really suffering. She's even been prescribed tablets now cos she had two days where she couldn't keep anything down :( I feel lucky not to suffer with it. 

In two days, you'll know one way or the other Kyles :) Just need time to go more quickly now!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw hope your sister's feeling better soon. How far along is she now? 

It comes and goes for me, today I feel fine :shrug:

I'm on my own with livvy today and she's driving me crazy already as she's bored. Pregnant me doesn't seem to have very much patience for toddlers lol so I'm going to take her into town to get some baking ingredients and we're going to spend the afternoon baking. Hopefully that'll keep her out of mischief :)


----------



## SazzleR

She's nearly 13 weeks now. I really hope for her sake that she starts to feel better once she's into second tri. I'd bet my mortgage on her having a girl with all this sickness!

I know what you mean about lack of toddler tolerance. I'm the same! :blush: I know it's just because I'm exhausted but I just can't deal with his tantrums at all at the minute :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Bless her, with my last pregnancy the sickness completely stopped at 10 weeks. I couldn't imagine it going on any longer than that! 

I tend to just walk away from livvy when she's tantruming at the minute as I can't cope. Like I say, hopefully it will do them some good ultimately as they're going to have to learn very shortly that they don't always get to come first anymore. 

Well we've had a lovely walk into town this morning, stopped for sandwiches at greggs then we bought our baking stuff, we picked up some pretty leaves on the way back (which we might paint another day) and then we've made some chocolate krispie cakes. Now we're just chilling out watching the gruffallo :)


----------



## SazzleR

Rex & I had ended up having a baking afternoon with my mum yesterday too. He helped to make scones & licked the bowl out after we made a Victoria sponge cake. 

We were going to go for a picnic somewhere today but it's cloudy outside instead of sunny like it promised! So we might have to take a rain check :(

I'm going to POAS again tomorrow once I home again. I actually keep forgetting that I'm pregnant so just need to see that line again for reassurance. Aside from the tiredness & sore nipples, I have no other symptoms. It's just like I was with Rex but its still easy to worry that I'm not pregnant anymore iykwim.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies! Sorry I haven't commented in awhile. I have been super busy with work all weekend. And because I was working so much I wanted to give Kyle 100% of my time since I hate leaving him for so much. 

I hope I get the results back today from the docs, It is only 9am here now so if I don't hear back before 3pm I will be calling them. I can't wait till tomorrow to find out.... 

Sarah how is the morning sickness? Doing better? 

Sazzler- I hope your sister feels better soon. A friend of mine was sick at least 5 times a day and had to get the medicine to help her stop, throughout her entire pregnancy! I couldn't cope with that. I hate throwing up as it is!

Baking sounds like it was a lot of fun. I think I will do that with Kyle this weekend coming up, he loves to help me all the time, I think he would enjoy baking cupcakes, he sure does love to eat them :)

Symptoms: I am peeing more frequently, no sore boobs, just stomach pains every now and then (bloating) tired. I am now on cycle day 42. (sigh)


----------



## kylesmom

Doctors office called, results all came back good, and the pregnancy test was negative. Bummed out a bit.... weird that my thyroid levels are good especially since I haven't gotten the wicked witch yet :(
Little disappointed but it was expected. Thank goodness though because I was starting to run out of tests and didn't want to buy more :X

Here's to next month! Going to focus on the ovulation tests from here on out, not sure why my body hates me LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles I'm really sorry :hugs: 

It sounds like the same thing that happened to me last month. I was nearly a week late in the end and it was all the stressing I did that kept AF away :( 

Roll on next cycle, huge FXs that the next one is your cycle! xxxx


----------



## SazzleR

Massive :hugs: Kyles. I'm sorry :( :dust: for this month.


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls! It means a lot to me to have the support :) You two are sweet :)


----------



## SazzleR

Make sure you keep us up to date with this month's TTCing, Kyles! This was a TTC buddies thread so it's not over til we all have our :bfp: :)

I POAS this morning. Just for reassurance. The test line came up straight away & was just as dark as the control. Think it's safe to say that my little bean is doing ok :) Will probably do many, many more tests before my dating scan!

I feel slightly nauseous today :( I really hope this isn't MS hitting me. After not getting it at all last time, I was hoping I'd escape it this time too. The first few weeks back at work will not be fun with MS :nope:

How you feeling, Sarah?


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls, I will 100% keep you updated. Still nothing going on on this end, cycle day 43 :X
Using O tests everyday now. Will keep you posted.

Sazz I realy hope the MS stays away!!!!!! That would be awful at work!!! Yikes!

How are you doing Sarah?


----------



## kylesmom

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The wicked:witch::witch: showed her ugly face!

Thank goodness!

Cycle day 1 again.


----------



## SazzleR

I know it's not the outcome you hoped for, Kyles, but at least you can start to try again soon & aren't stuck in limbo anymore. 

:dust:


----------



## miss_nat84

Anyone mind if I join in this thread? I'm 29 and currently TTC#2, on CD2 so only one day ahead of you kylesmom :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, sorry I didn't call in yesterday Olivia's not very well and only mummy will do :haha: she's got a cold that's gone onto her chest. she slept in our bed last night and poor DH had to sleep in the spare room. She was up every couple of hours throughout the night screaming the house down poor little thing :( DH is staying off work with her today so she'll get lots of daddy snuggles. 

Kyles, kinda pleased the :witch: showed up, at least its a bit of closure and you can start again xxx :hugs: like sazzle said we'll stick this out till we all get bfps :)

Today I'm still feeling queasy but touch wood so far its only been first thing in the morning tgen I'm ok after that. I've been getting tired in the afternoons though and baby brain is upon me in a big way, yesterday I answered the phone for a colleague at 11am and the poor guy didn't get his message until 2pm :dohh:

Hi miss nat, welcome :hi: tell us a bit about yourself xxx


----------



## SazzleR

Hi miss_nat :wave:

How's things, Kyles? Hope the witch leaves you soon. 

Was feeling really sicky this morning :( Hope this isn't the start of MS cos I couldn't handle that! However I should count myself lucky. My sis was admitted to hospital on Tuesday with hyperemesis & dehydration :cry: I went to visit her yesterday. She looks awful :( She's already 13 weeks so I hope she starts to feel better soon :(

I also can't get enough of savoury foods at the minute. This is the complete opposite to when I was pg with Rex. All I wanted then was cake & chocolate. Weird.


----------



## kylesmom

Sorry I was not on yesterday, Was closing a deal at work :)

Hi Miss Nat! :hi::wave:Welcome. Yahoo for Cycle day 2! I am on day 3!
Glad to welcome you :)

Oh Sarah I really hope little Olivia feels better. That is terrible :( I hate when babes are sick breaks my heart.

Sazzler I sure hope you feel better and your sister, She is in my prayers. I really hope she is ok.... Keep us updated.

I am coming down with a cold :( Oh I hate getting sick.. 

I'm debating on trying this cycle or not. Here is the deal ladies (opinions needed) So my cousin is getting married next June and she lives south of me, 2 days drive...... So if I get pregnant this cycle I will have a baby June 3rd and her wedding is June 2nd.... Figures I skipped over May all together because of my LONG cycle grrrr...
So I think I may postpone trying for a July/Aug baby. I don't want to miss the wedding, I haven't seen the family since my wedding! We never get to see them... What would you ladies do ?


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia's all better now, thanks. Actually, if you saw her now you'd never believe she'd been ill yesterday. Typical kid! :haha: I hope you're feeling better soon too, there's nothing worse than a cold :(

That's a real toughie about ttc or not this month. I don't know what I'd do really but I suppose if there's a good chance you'll be in labour around the time of the wedding then maybe it would be better to postpone. Imagine if you went into labour AT the wedding? ! :haha: plus if you say, had the baby a few days before your cousin would maybe still have to pay for your dinner at the wedding which is a bit of a shame for them. It's really hard though when your body's shouting at you that it wants a baby. I really should have waited till this month to try because of my holiday but I just couldn't bring myself to wait :haha: now I'm faced with the possibility of spending the holiday I've waited all year for with my head down the toilet :rofl:

Saz, sorry you're feeling sicky, how awful for your sister too, I hope she's better soon. Was she ok when she got married? I'm just thinking the MS must have kicked in really late for her?

I'm still a bit queasy but so far nothing I can't handle....I'm also craving savoury foods this time around whereas I wanted all sweet things last time. I'm off tea and coffee now and get this: im off chocolate too! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

Hmmm. That is tough, Kyles. I think I'd be tempted to just go for it this cycle. You don't know how long TTC could take. What will be, will be! :thumbup:

Sarah, my sis was like 9 weeks at her wedding. She was only physically sick once the whole we were away but felt queasy on a morning & had odd turns when she got too hot & felt worse. But, yeah, you're right it was pretty late. I'm off to visit her again tomorrow so really hope she looks better :( My SIL had MS really bad from 12-20 weeks. I guess it just hits some people later. 

Told SIL & her DH today :) She's super excited for us & went straight up in the loft to dig out the box of maternity clothes that us & a few friends have passed around between us. With this ridiculous bloating, I think I'm gonna need them soon :dohh:

I didn't even have dessert after dinner today. I always have at least a yoghurt cos I need something sweet. But I just couldn't stomach it today :( I've had half a 2L bottle of (diet) Lilt tonight. Can't get enough of it! It tastes sooooo good!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Tee hee hee so kyles, it would appear me and sazzle are the little devil and angel sitting on each of your shoulders :muaha: :haha:

Come to think of it sazzle, my best friend didn't start with her MS till very late. She didn't know she was pregnant until she was something like 10 weeks and she only realised because she'd started being sick every day. My MS with Olivia started at 6 weeks and stopped and 10, just shows everyone is different. 

Lol I feel like I need bigger clothes already too. I wear a lot of those stretchy pencil skirts for work and they're not looking good on me at all at the minute! I've had to dig out some of the clothes I wore when I first returned to work after maternity leave (when I was about 12lbs heavier) :(

I've become a bit obsessed with drinking squash, I normally hate squash! I've also got a big bottle of traditional (non alcoholic) ginger beer in the fridge which I've been taking a big swig of whenever I feel sick, its working wonders :)


----------



## kylesmom

You girls are so funny. Whatever works for MS to stay away the better!
Keep us posted on your sister Saz I really hope she is ok.

I think I am going to wait till next month to try. I just found out that I will be flying for work come the new year. And it is best to fly when you are in second trimester. So I have to wait it out. It's about a 7-9hr flight :/ So I am going to wait one more month.


----------



## Sarah lo

In that case you're probably right to wait. we'll keep you company while you wait :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

That's probably the most sensible option in those circumstances. We'll be here!

My sister is still in hospital :( But she's no longer testing positive for ketones so is hoping to get off her drip today & then maybe get home.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's good news, sazzle, hope they send her home soon.

How you feeling now?


----------



## SazzleR

I'm feeling pretty crappy tbh :( Nausea & food aversions galore which I'm not used to! I didn't sign up to this! I wanted another easy pregnancy like Rex's! No idea how I'm going to cope at work. Done none of the prep I should have this week :dohh:

How are you, Sarah?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw that sucks. :hugs: On the plus side, perhaps you've got a little pink bun in the oven this time...??

I feel a bit rotten too. Very nauseous but only fist thing in the mornings then (touch wood) it usually eases off after I've eaten. I've also got a cold coming on - probably the one Olivia had last week. Woke up with a blocked nose and a sore throat this morning :( I was naughty and I took some decongestant which I seem to think you're not allowed in pregnancy but I couldn't bear that blocked nose feeling! I figured 2 little squirts would be fine :) I'm going to have runny eggs for breakfast too. I live on the wild side! :laugh2:

Ok, so I'm starting to stress out a bit about having to be a bridesmaid next month, when I'll be 12 weeks. I tried on the dress 2 weeks ago and it was a perfect fit. I thought surely I won't be showing by 12 weeks. But I'm just so bloated! Plus I keep eating loads and I just can't stop myself :-/ I've put on 3lbs since I got my bfp! The dress is high waisted (my friend chose them especially because she knew I was ttc, bless her), but I just don't know how much give the dress has in it when it was a perfect fit to start with :nope:


----------



## SazzleR

:pink: or twins, I'm thinking. Please, God, not twins. Don't think I could cope with that! :nope:

Sarah, don't worry, I find eating is the only thing that helps me feel better too. But I can't stomach much & I'm then hungry & nauseous again 2 hours later :(

I think you should be fine with a bridesmaid dress at 12 weeks. Hopefully the bloat will have started to ease off by then :thumbup: That's really sweet of your friend to choose a style to fit you :)

Officially, no, I don't think you're meant to use decongestant sprays when pregnant but it's a local effect so I doubt much will have got to the baby. And as long as your eggs are lion marked & in date, you'll also be fine. You dare devil ;)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oooh twins! Imagine that :haha: oh god how scary would that be?! You did get your bfp a bit earlier than I did and I've heard that happens with twins....along with very early and intense symptoms! I think most likely :pink: though :)

I always said I was going to eat sensibly this time around but it's just SO HARD. Like you say, sometimes we're eating just to take the nausea away and other times its like I'm absolutely starving when I know I shouldn't be. But if I didn't eat at those times I'd feel as though I was hurting the baby :( so I eat! :dohh: I guess we can't not eat but maybe we can make better choices - I went to the greengrocers yesterday and bought loads of fruit and salad stuff which hopefully will keep me off the crisps and sweets. I'm really craving dairy at the minute so I also bought some light philadelphia with peppers in and some sweet chilli crackers to spread it on. My other problem is artificial sweeteners. I put them in EVERYTHING. So now I'm really struggling. I don't like tea and coffee without sweetener but my only other option is to put sugar in, which means calories. Same goes for pop- can't have diet but don't want all the sugar in the full fat variety. I like my squash but again, artificial sweeteners in it! Ugh! I've bought some pure apple juice but its really not hitting the spot :(

Yeah I'm really grateful to my friend, when she first asked me to be bridesmaid I mentioned about how I planned to put off ttc till after the wedding and she said no way she'd let me wait! Its the hen do next weekend, I can't wait! We're going to a spa hotel and then the next day we're going to Thorpe Park! I won't be able to go on many rides but luckily there's another pregnant girl going so we can hang around together and I can still do the arcade games and most importantly - eat candyfloss! :D

Kyles, how are you getting on? xx


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't checked in. We have a holiday this weekend so I have a long weekend with one extra day off work yippie. I am doing good. I am definitely waiting till next cycle to try and going to just try to get fit in the mean time. 
I hope you both start feeling better soon. I feel awful for you having the morning sickness. Sazzler could you imagine twins. I would fall over!

My hubby is a twin. I couldn't imagine havine one then 2 little ones! My boss has 2 girls and then they tried for a 3rd and ended up having a set of twin girls. 4 girls all under 4 could you imagine!!!!

So funny sarah that you mentioned philadelphia. I am going to assume you mean cream cheese. I live in the state of Pennsylvania and philadelphia is 10 min away  the home of Philadelphia cream cheese heehee


----------



## miss_nat84

Sarah lo said:


> Hi girls, sorry I didn't call in yesterday Olivia's not very well and only mummy will do :haha: she's got a cold that's gone onto her chest. she slept in our bed last night and poor DH had to sleep in the spare room. She was up every couple of hours throughout the night screaming the house down poor little thing :( DH is staying off work with her today so she'll get lots of daddy snuggles.
> 
> Kyles, kinda pleased the :witch: showed up, at least its a bit of closure and you can start again xxx :hugs: like sazzle said we'll stick this out till we all get bfps :)
> 
> Today I'm still feeling queasy but touch wood so far its only been first thing in the morning tgen I'm ok after that. I've been getting tired in the afternoons though and baby brain is upon me in a big way, yesterday I answered the phone for a colleague at 11am and the poor guy didn't get his message until 2pm :dohh:
> 
> Hi miss nat, welcome :hi: tell us a bit about yourself xxx

Thank you everyone for welcoming me in :flower:
A little about me, I'm 29 and TTC number 2 :) my hubby and I got married in June this year and we have a beautiful baby girl Ella Sienna who is 15 months old :) we are on our second month of TTC, and AF left the building 2 days ago :) trying the relaxed approach this time around, although I'm not sure how long it will last as I'm already getting inpatient haha

All this talk about MS eeeergh I hope you all feel much better soon :hugs:
I never had any sickness with my daughter, as soon as my sister fell pregnant she was sick all day every day so I knew she was having a boy, and she did :) they say you tend to follow your mum as far as MS is concerned, she never had any with me or my sister so I had a feeling I was having a girl. Perhaps those of you who have MS this time and didn't last time and are having cravings which are opposite to last time as having a baby of the opposite sex? One of each would be nice :D

Anywho, I think that's enough rambling for me hehe 

Sending :dust: to those still TTC and :hugs: to those not feeling the best :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi ladies, 

What a lovely name you gave your LO miss nat, and she's such a cutie too! Sienna is one of the names me and DH like for this one.

So do you have a ttc plan? Temping? Opks? I temped religiously this last cycle and recorded it all in fertility friend which I found was a great help. And it obviously worked :)

I seem to be following after my mum on the ms front too. She was never all that sick with me or my sister and on the whole I've not been too bad (not compared to some at least!) With this or my last pregnancy. But then neither my mum or I have had a boy so there's nothing to compare it to. If anything I feel a tiny bit less sick than I did with Olivia but then I wasn't all that sick with her anyway. I am craving totally different foods to last time but it's still early days so who knows! I'd be happy with a boy or a girl of course, but secretly I want another girl! :)

Kyles, how nice having a lovely long weekend :)

Yes I meant the cream cheese. Mmmmmm its so good! I can't believe you live 10 minutes away from the land of cheese.......very jealous! Here we have philadelphia with chocolate in, it's well good! I like to spread it on a toasted cinnamon raisin bagel mmmmmmm!


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Nat, 
Your daughter is beautiful!
What is your plan to TTC?


Sarah yes so close, and it is very yummy! The only cream cheese to buy :)

Sazzler how is your sister doing?


----------



## SazzleR

Hi ladies
Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days. Going back to work has been hectic & not made any easier by this nausea :( Luckily I haven't actually been sick but, eurgh, the feeling sick :( I wasn't expecting this!!! And the only thing that helps is to eat :dohh: I'm going to be HUGE!!!
I think I might've overdone it at the gym yesterday though :blush: Suddenly felt really light headed during the cool down & thought I was going to go backwards off the treadmill :( Might have to ease off the more intense stuff now. 
My sister got discharged on Sunday. She's been signed off work for 2 weeks & is still on her anti sickness medication. Really hope she starts to feel better soon so she can start to enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw that's great news about your sister sazzle, really hope she continues to improve xx

I know exactly what you mean about the uncontrollable eating. It's like you have all these good intentions but in reality when you're pregnant its just like you have this compulsive urge to eat EVERYTHING, or like you say, to stop yourself feeling ill. Pah! 

You deffo should take it a bit easier in the gym, that must have been your body telling you to slow down. I've swapped my hardest class of the week for an hour in the swimming pool as i thought the class was too much. Actually I've not been to the gym all week as DH is working away (he works away 2 weeks out of every month) so I feel really fat and lazy :blush:

MS-wise I actually feel loads better today, apart from about the first 2 minutes after I woke up this morning, I've not felt sick once. My ginger beer has gone untouched today! I still have the food aversions especially with tea, coffee and chocolate but otherwise I feel good! 

I just really hope it lasts :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Rex told our childminder about my pregnancy today :dohh: We've told him there's a baby in mummy's tummy but really didn't expect him to understand! Apparently the CM told her daughter to get out of the buggy cos she wasn't a baby & Rex just came out with 'my mummy's got a baby in her tummy'!!! Nice one, Rex! :dohh: She obvs asked me & I couldn't lie to her face so I told her but said it was early days.


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: d'oh! Never trust a toddler to keep a secret! :)

We've told Olivia but she doesn't really get it, bless her and she can't talk very well just yet so I think we're good! :)

I'm feeling REALLY rough today :( I think my body's making up for the really good day I had yesterday. DH got home today and he wants special dinner of chicken with Wensleydale cheese wrapped in bacon in Leek sauce and I can't stomach it today :sick: but I didn't want to say no to his favourite meal when he's been away all week so I'm going have to just choke it down and hope for the best :sick: :(

I hope I'm a bit better tomorrow, I've got my friend's hen do this weekend.


----------



## SazzleR

I know that feeling, Sarah :sick: I had all the stuff in for risotto yesterday but I just couldn't stomach making it or eating it. So Rex & I had Alphabites, beans & veggie fingers :blush: & DH sorted himself out :(

Hope the hen do goes ok. Fingers crossed for no sickiness.


----------



## Sarah lo

You know what, kid food is all I want at the minute too. I went shopping yesterday and came back with potato waffles, chicken dippers, turkey burgers, baked beans etc etc I NEVER want stuff like that normally :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

How's everyone doing?

How's the waiting going, Kyles?

And your sickness, Sarah? When do you go on hol?

I'm spending most my days feeling :sick: or utterly exhausted :cry: Can't wait for second tri for some energy! Haven't even managed to drag myself to the gym this evening. After nearly throwing up getting dinner sorted, I just didn't want to throw up on the treadmill. I feel guilty but I just don't think my legs would work tonight :(


----------



## Sarah lo

I don't blame you hun, I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks. DH is working away again this week so I can't go but even if he was here I don't think I'd be going. I still feel sick. I haven't actually been sick yet, ran to the toilet and wretched on Sunday morning but that was it. But I still feel rotten most days. But then some days I feel fine. Weird. 

I'm not feeling too tired though. I'm in bed by 9 or 10 most nights then up at 6 with olivia. but tbh I'm normally in bed by 10 when not pregnant- I like my sleep! 

We go to sunny ibiza next Friday, woohoo! :) I'm so excited, this will be our first holiday abroad in 3 years. Doesn't sound like much but pre-baby I used to be jetting off 3 or 4 times a year! 

How's your sister sazzle?
Kyles, how are you doing? 

xx


----------



## SazzleR

Unfortunately my sis is still not good :cry: She's just been signed off work for another 2 weeks & she is still vomiting most days & struggling to eat much at all. I'm so worried about her :cry:

We hasn't been on holiday for 3 years either, Sarah, before Cyprus back in July. Enjoy your holiday in the sun! Hope the :sick: stays away.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww I'm so sorry your sis is still not feeling good. How awful for her. My best friend had terrible MS with her son last year, she was in hospital a couple of times. I think she finally got better around 18 weeks.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies, so sorry i have been crazy busy recently...........
Still waiting here.
I hope you both get to the second trimester and are free of MS!!!!!!!!!
Saz FXing for your sister, prayers everyday!!!


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: Kyles. How's the waiting going?

Are you back from your holiday, Sarah? How did you manage with the MS? Hope you had fun!

I'm still feeling pretty rough some days but then better on others so I'm hoping the end is in sight! 8 days til my scan & it can't come quick enough!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi sazzle! I'm still on holiday in sunny ibiza, Olivia's gone into the crèche for 2 hours so I'm having a little catch up on here while I have a minute to myself. We go home tonight. its been a lovely holiday but I must say I'm nackered from running around after little miss for 10 days straight. I totally get the point of the 7 night holiday now, they're for people with kids. I used to think like who would ever want to go on holiday for just one week when going for two only costs a couple of hundred quid more?! But run around after a toddler in the heat for 10 days and you soon realise why! :haha:

So my MS has completely gone. It went away at about 8.5 weeks which I thought was a bit weird. I've lost all my food aversions too. I've had the odd moment of queasy-ness just after breakfast but otherwise I've been fine. I feel completely normal in fact. Which worries me. :dohh: the only thing that makes me feel like everything's fine is that 2 days ago I had a really sore tummy all day long and ever since tthen I've had a little bump :) so that's got to be good news hasn't it?

I must be having my scan next week sometime. I'll be 12 weeks next monday. I didn't get my appointment letter before I left for my holidays so hopefully it will be waiting for me when I get home :)

Hi Kyles, how's everything? How long till you start ttc again? xxx


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies!! Feels like forever since I have visited this site :)
I am impatiently waiting for the witch to arrive.... She is a day late, but I have a very large cyst in my ovary that is very painful :X so it is probably blocking her from coming :( I have a GYN apt in a couple weeks to see about it...
Still waiting............ Cycles are still crazy! 

I am so glad you girls are doing great. YAHOO for no MS!!!!!!!!!!!!
12 weeks came so fast ! Congrats ladies and can't wait to hear more good news!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi kyles! :hi: I've missed you :)

Ouch that sounds really painful, sorry to hear about that :( what will the doctor do? You won't need surgery will you? I hope they get you fixed up and out of pain soon x

So I can't remember if I told you guys but I'm going to be a bridesmaid next Saturday. And before we started ttc I told her my plans and she was really nice about it and chose a dress style to suit my pregnant belly if necessary. Well I had my dress fitting today and the dress doesn't fit. Its too tight :( the dress fitter is going to let it out as much as she can so hopefully it will fit by next week but I just feel rotten about it. I feel like I've let her down by getting so fat. :cry: i know some of it is bump but I reckon a lot of it is fat too because I haven't been to the gym in weeks and I've been eating loads. She's being really nice about it and keeps saying its not my fault etc but I still feel crappy about it. She's having to pay for alterations because I'm a big fat fatty who can't stop eating :(


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Sarah!
I am officially on the TTC journey. so i will be on this site more often than not.

How are you feeling? Don't worry about a dress or your weight, you are creating a life :) You aren't fat, you are pregnant:)

My doc appointment is tomorrow for this wonderful cyst. SO we shall see what they say....


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: Hi ladies!
I keep forgetting to check this thread :dohh:
So pleased to hear you're TTC officially, Kyles :happydance: Hope the doc had good news on your cyst. Keep us updated!
I'm starting to feel better now I'm heading into second tri. Thank god! I can't wait for half term the week after next for some rest. This 8 week half term had been tough, especially with my 2.5 yr old demon toddler pushing the boundaries every hour of the day :(
I think I've made the decision to be team :yellow: I know, I know! I said I really wanted to find out to know if my wish of a daughter wasn't to be. But, my sis found out she was having a girl at her 20w scan this week & as awful as it sounds, it's a huge anti climax. It's not like finding out when baby is here iykwim. So I'm leaning more towards having a surprise now :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Sazzler!!! COngrats for the journey into second trimester!
Team yellow sounds great!
Thinking about knowing the day LO arrives has me so excited.
I really really plan to be team yellow all the way!
Good luck, have you been to the doc? Did you hear the heart beat yet? Scans?


----------



## SazzleR

I know deep down team :yellow: is more exciting at the end but the wait is tough going!
I've had my booking appointment with the MW & my 12 week scan. All was fine on the scan :) Baby was moving around & I saw the heart beating. Got my second MW appointment the week after next. Hopefully will get to hear the heart beat then :cloud9: 
How's TTC going?! What CD are you on now?


----------



## kylesmom

Aww that is so exciting!!
Twam yelliw is going to be so hard. Hang in there!!!! 
I am on cycle day 13. No signs yet. I saw the gyn yesterday and I have to get an ultrasound wednesday to see what is going on with the ovary pain. So more waiting  no sign of O day in site.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girlies! Sorry I haven't been in to check on this post in ages either :blush:

Hooray for ttc again kyles, hopefully you will get some positive news after the scan xx

Sazzler, I'm in the same boat with the team :yellow: thing. We found out the gender last time and it was great being able to plan and settle on a name etc but I've always said that next time I want a surprise just so I can experience it the other way. But like you say, its such a long time to wait! It's so tempting just to find out. Especially because I really want another girl and already have a girl's name lined up that I've completely fallen in love with and, more importantly, a name that DH actually likes too :) I have 2 friends who are pregnant and they've both just found out what they're having (both girls) so that makes it even more tempting :haha: 

I had my scan 2 weeks ago, all was good. Baby was bouncing around in there and using me as a slide :) I keep forgetting to make my next appointment :blush: must remember to ring them tomorrow it'll be in about 2 weeks time though. As of tomorrow I'm officially in second tri! Crazy stuff! 

Have you felt any kicks yet Sazzler? I've had a few little flutters and "gas bubbles" in the last week :)


----------



## SazzleR

Hops the ultrasound gives you some answers, Kyles :hugs:

Yes, Sarah, I've started to feel little flutters recently. Usually just when I'm laid down on an evening watching tele or in bed. I suppose they're still too small to feel when I'm running around during the day. Can't wait to feel the bigger kicks :)


----------



## miss_nat84

Ohhh I can't wait to join you lovely ladies up around the 13-14 week mark, I've only known I'm pregnant again for a week today and it already seems to be taking forever hahahaha


----------



## kylesmom

HOORAY for little flutters!

Congrats Nat!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H9M for you!
Such an exciting time for you all :)

Are you going to find out what you are having? Or staying team (yellow) ?


----------



## Sarah lo

Congratulations miss nat! :happydance:

How are you feeling so far?


----------



## miss_nat84

Thank you kylesmom :) we are going to find out what we are having, I'm not patient enough to wait hahaha
Thank you Sarah :) so far good apart from what I think is a bit of sciatica already, have had pain shooting from my very lower back right down my legs into my feet :( I had a lot of lower back problems before I was pregnant with my dd Ella, and when I was pregnant with her they were even worse so I'm a bit concerned how quickly I am going to go downhill this time :/ other then that just tiredness more than anything :)


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Ms. Nat i do hope that pain goes away fast! I know what you mean about it, i had that for years before i was pregnant, luckily after the baby it went away. I really really hope it's not to severe and does disappear soon!!
So excited for you. Are you team blue or pink?


----------



## kylesmom

Hey ladies (TMI)......so today i noticed some stringy EWCM
But my OPK showed negative this mornig, im going to take another tonight hoping that it is positve, but the mucus is slippery.. Any idea if these are good signs?/?


----------



## miss_nat84

Thanks kylesmom I'm hoping to be team pink but I'm happy either way as long as its healthy :) hubby keeps telling our daughter she's going to have a baby sister haha he is convinced he only produces girls hahaha
And yes that sort of cm is a good sign when you've already ov'd! D you track your cervical position through your cycle? That was my giveaway that I was pregnant is time. Mine goes high for ov then comes back really low and hard. It did that but then shot way back up and went soft me closed and soft of tiled a little sideways which is exactly how it was when I was pregnant with Ella :)


----------



## kylesmom

I haven't tried taking my temps, just checking my cervix and the mucus.

So news.....
Went and had an ultrasound done today on the ovary pain i have been having.
I have a 4 cm cyst on my right ovary :( My right ovary is more towards the middle instead of on the right side.
Who knows whats gonna happen. Have you ladies had any cysts before?
This one does not go away........
I think next month i am going to start temping if i don't get BFP.
I did the OPK again this morning but still not a postiive.......sigh I hate this waiting game


----------



## miss_nat84

Yes I have had or still have cysts on my right ovary too Hun.... And this is my second pregnancy so I wouldn't be overly concerned about it :) do you guys have Spermax over there?


----------



## kylesmom

Never heard of spermax.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, 

Kyles, did the doc say anything about treatment for the cyst or will it be ok to just stay there? x 

Miss nat that sciatica sounds nasty :( I hope it clears up for you x

Well, I'm having an unexpected day off work today as poor Olivia has a cold. To be honest though, I'm wondering if I should have just sent her to nursery. She was up most of the night screaming and yet this morning she pretty much stopped crying the second i got off the phone to my boss and she's been running around playing like normal ever since :dohh: :haha:


----------



## miss_nat84

Spermax are male fertility tablets. You now how we take pregnancy tablets, well these are kind of the male version. So basically, they take one sperma. Body per day, it increases the quality and quantity of semen and improves DNA health. My hubby and I fell 4th cycle with our daughter, he took them for less than a week in our fourth cycle before I ov'd and I fell pregnant. This time he started taking them our 3rd cycle again for not even a week and we fell. My sister and her hubby took them first month they were trying and they fell first month. The are AMAZING! Not sure if you have Elevit over there (women's pregnancy vitamins) but the male version of those are Menevit. They are similar to spermax but I honestly believe spermax is better. As you can see they not certainly work! 3 times cannot be coincidence. You can buy them online or even on eBay they are 100% legal we buy them in the chemist here no prescription needed just over the shelf. I highly highly recommend them :)

Tank you Sarah I think it might actually be PGP not sciatica, I had it with my daughter when I was pregnant with her but not until further on....it comes from my saroaliac joint it's ver awful even just sitting I have pans running right down both legs into my feet it's really uncomfortable, but the end results will be worth it :) hope Olivia is much better soon :)


----------



## kylesmom

I will look into the Spermax, if we don't fall PG within the next 2 months. I will look into that thanks!

I have to wait to talk to the doc next week when she is back from vacation, So we shall see what the plan of action is with this bugger in me!

poor Olivia FX'd that it was just teething maybe? And that if she is sick it is a fast cold.

Nat- i really hope that back problem clears up soon! That sounds so painful :(

Still no sign of ovulation here, looks like i should be ovulating next week :( TORTURE


----------



## SazzleR

Aw congrats, Miss Nat :D Hoping for a H&H 9 months for you :)

Kyles, at my sister's 12 week scan, they found a 5cm cyst on one of her ovaries. They said it was nothing to worry about & they're not treating it. It didn't stop her conceiving so hopefully it'll be the same for you :thumbup: Hope ovulation turns up soon for you. It's so frustrating waiting!

Hope Olivia is better today, Sarah. Hate seeing them unwell :(


----------



## miss_nat84

Yeah definitely worth looking into they aren't that expensive either about $35AUD for 60 tablets, my hubby used 4 lol. As for the PGP it seems to come and go which is good, it's not a constant thing as yet thankfully :)

Thank you sazzle! H&h 9 months to you too :D xx


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> I will look into the Spermax, if we don't fall PG within the next 2 months. I will look into that thanks!
> 
> I have to wait to talk to the doc next week when she is back from vacation, So we shall see what the plan of action is with this bugger in me!
> 
> poor Olivia FX'd that it was just teething maybe? And that if she is sick it is a fast cold.
> 
> Nat- i really hope that back problem clears up soon! That sounds so painful :(
> 
> Still no sign of ovulation here, looks like i should be ovulating next week :( TORTURE

Very frustrating. Hopefully it will be like the cyst sazzler's sister had/has. What cd are you up to now? 

No teething here, just a cold i think, although the pox has been going around her nursery lately so I'm on the lookout for spots! She got worse again yesterday but had a good sleep last night and was a lot better today. :)


----------



## kylesmom

Ouch! the pox oh no that is young to get them....
Keep a good eye on her :)

Today is cycle day 20! so O day should be any day now I hope.
Hubby is on board and said that we should try twice a day (i don't think i can do it) LOL
we shall see............


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol so good of your hubby to take one for the team :haha: needs must hey! :winkwink: x

Poor Olivia, she is too little for chickenpox :( tbh though, its been a few weeks since the last case at the nursery so I'm thinking its more likely just a cold, fingers crossed.


----------



## miss_nat84

My daughter is teething at the moment, 2 molars and a bottom tooth all at once and surprisingly she is doing really well no whinging or anything :D


----------



## SazzleR

Rex had chicken pox when he was 15 months. At the time it seemed terrible as we're stuck in the house for a week but despite being absolutely covered in spots, he honestly wasn't at all bothered by them. I'd say it's much better for them to have them young when they don't really understand & just get on with it. 

Hope the eggy appears soon for you, Kyles.


----------



## kylesmom

Wow 15 months! I do agree the younger the better. Well ladies. The big O is around the corner. I say within the next 3 days. My opks are really getting dark! Fxing!!!


----------



## kylesmom

well ladies what do you think?!?!
Lots of cramping on the right side
top test is FMU and the bottom one is about 30 min ago >!?!?!?
 



Attached Files:







test2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SazzleR

I'm no expert on OPKs as I e never used them but I'd say in the bottom one, the lines match. Go make a baby! :haha:


----------



## miss_nat84

Yes that's a good looking OPK go go go! Lol


----------



## kylesmom

Got busy last night so fingers crossed!!
Omg I woke up at 3am to a crying baby. I think my cyst ruptured through the night. The pain was unimaginable. I could not get comfortable at all. Much better today. Let's hope that it is gone!! The test line is even darker today so I am going to say that today is O day yahoo!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Got busy last night so fingers crossed!!
> Omg I woke up at 3am to a crying baby. I think my cyst ruptured through the night. The pain was unimaginable. I could not get comfortable at all. Much better today. Let's hope that it is gone!! The test line is even darker today so I am going to say that today is O day yahoo!!!

Ouch! Reading this made my toes curl a little bit kyles! I hope you're feeling better and nasty cyst has finally gone :hugs: The opk looks good to me and if today's even darker so much the better. Huge fx-s!

Still no spots so I'd say we've avoided the pox this time. Isn't it weird how sometimes kids just miss out on it. 3 of livvy's closest friends at nursery have had it yet she hasn't :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh, Kyles, that sounds awful :( :hugs: Maybe you O'd from the side was cyst was on so that could explain the pain? Hope you caught the eggy though!

Urgh, I'm feeling rough. I've had a headache for the past couple of days that just won't shift. I've ordered a 4head stick in the Tesco order to try that :( I know we can take paracetamol but I didn't take anything at all when pregnant with Rex so I just don't feel like I can do with this baby iykwim. I might sound silly but never mind!


----------



## kylesmom

feel better Saz, i hope that headache went away!
Horray for teething Ms Nat LOL (as long as it isn't painful)
Today is 2 DPO :)


----------



## SazzleR

The 4head stick helped & as we're on half term this week, DH let me nap this afternoon so I think I might've shifted the headache at last. 

When are you going to test, Kyles? :)


----------



## kylesmom

So glad you are feling better! I want to hold off on testing till 10dpo but I'm sure I won't be able to wait that long and I will symptom spot like crazy


----------



## Sarah lo

Sazzle, I had a 4 day headache last week too. It was awful, I was taking paracetamol and it did nothing, I tried the 4head stick and that didn't really help either, I know it was extremely naughty of me but on the morning of day 4 (which was when Olivia got ill and had kept me up all night) in desperation I went in search of ibuprofen. There was none in the house except for Olivia's calprofen so I decided to take some. My plan was to take the dose for a 10 year old (3 spoonfuls) I only got as far as 2 spoonfuls before I nearly threw up- it was the single most foul-tasting thing I've ever come across, and I feel so sorry for Olivia having to take it and for all the times I've had to pin her down to take it. I SO understand where she's coming from now :haha: 

My headache finally went away on its own on the evening of day 4 :( 

Kyles you must be 4dpo now, not long to go till testing! :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

oh sarah that sounds terrible, made my stomach turn :)

I think i am 3 DPO now... FF says 3DPO so i am going to go with that.
All i feel is, gassy, cramps, tired, and sore BB's so we shall see :)


----------



## SazzleR

So have you POAS, Kyles?! Dying to know!


----------



## kylesmom

I am 8 DPO and yes, BFN!!!
Here is this mornings test...
Still early :)
 



Attached Files:







kyle 066.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> I am 8 DPO and yes, BFN!!!
> Here is this mornings test...
> Still early :)

Far too early still :) 

Keep testing and keep us posted xxx


----------



## kylesmom

OMG
I am freaking out!!!! I am shaking

9 DPO here..
PLEASE tell me you see this?

It is an EPT test..... not FMU...........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
 



Attached Files:







kyle 004.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG kyles! I can totally see it without even zooming in! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxx

Have you tested again since this one?


----------



## kylesmom

The top one was this morning with FMU 10DPO
It is lighter than yesterday afternoons...
Still promising though :)

I told my husband last night, my son and I ran to the store and got "I'm going to be a big brother book"
I gave it to my son to give to his daddy to read him at bedtime and my husbands eyes were like WOW really! He was so excited.
I showed him my faint tests and he said hmm... I don't know.
SO i took one of those digi tests and it came back BFN but I pee'd 5 minutes prior to peeing again on the test lol

Took the 10DPO test (in pic) this morning, and he was excited :)

Feeling sick to my tummy and i have a cold :X
Hope this passes.
 



Attached Files:







kyle 004.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sarah lo

Eeeek! I'm on my phone but I can totally see them! 

Congratulations kyles!!!!! Woohoo! :happydance: :dance: :baby:

How is little Kyle taking the news? Very excited I bet! :-D

Hope you feel better and its not the dreaded MS starting early! :-/


xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah lo

PS that's what all my tests were like at first. I didn't even get a faint line until 11dpo and it took a good week of testing every day before I had a line that I was happy with! :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sarah!!
He doesn't understand yet, but i'm sure he will be very happy!
I was just so happy i told my husband the right way this time. The first time i knew i was pregnant i sent him a text message HAHA
Thankfully i have BNB to let me freak out and explode the news so i could share it with someone else :)


How are you feeling?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww bless, Olivia didn't really get it at first either. I think she does now though, she knows there's a baby in mummy's tummy and she tries to feed the baby (by giving me her food) and every morning she drags me into the kitchen to take my vitamins :)

This was a much better way to tell hubby than last time :haha:

I can't wait to see those tests getting darker! 

Yeah, I'm feeling good thanks. We saw the midwife yesterday and listened to the heartbeat for the first time! I'm convinced it sounded slower than Olivia's did so I'm thinking boy. I think the midwife was about to agree with me that she thought it was a boy but when I told her we're team :yellow: she stopped herself!


----------



## kylesmom

That's great! Aww I can't wait for Kyle to start seeing my belly :) 
How cute is that she feeds the baby and takes you to get your vitamins :) precious :)

I still can't believe that there is a baby in there. Seems so surreal. I am unbelievably excited.... I hope i can hold off till Christmas to tell anyone :X

Time to change my ticker :)


----------



## Sarah lo

It probably won't feel real for a while yet, even after my scan it still didn't feel real for me, even now I'm still not convinced :haha:

Oooh! you could do the Christmas day announcement!??


----------



## kylesmom

yes..
I was hoping to do a Christmas day announcement,
Just need to figure out a good way to tell everyone :)
Good thing i have time!


----------



## Sarah lo

Loads of time :) 

Something involving Christmas crackers maybe?? How exciting! :)

Yay your new ticker's up!


----------



## kylesmom

oh that sounds fun! and a great idea!
horray for being on the same page as you ladies now :)
I am going to try my hardest to enjoy this pregnancy.
I just hope i have very little complications as i am not at my ideal weight or even close to it :(


----------



## SazzleR

Oh wow, Kyles!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Fantastic news!!! :D

Excited to see your ticker! A Christmas Day announcement sounds great :) Love the cracker idea. 

Rex doesn't fully understand either I don't think. He tells people there's a baby in mummy's tummy & likes to talk to it through my belly button :haha: At my MW appointment last week when I laid down for her to listen in to the heartbeat, he asked if baby was coming out cos of the Doppler! The heart rate was 140 so I'm guessing another boy :(


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sazz how are you doing?
So cute is the baby coming out hehe.

heart rate..........
need more info about this! Boys heart rates are slower? What is the norm?
I want to be surprised for sure!
I told DH last night we are NOT finding out.

He said he wants to, and he is going to study sonogram pics so he can find out lol. I'm so glad he is so excited....


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Oh wow, Kyles!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Fantastic news!!! :D
> 
> Excited to see your ticker! A Christmas Day announcement sounds great :) Love the cracker idea.
> 
> Rex doesn't fully understand either I don't think. He tells people there's a baby in mummy's tummy & likes to talk to it through my belly button :haha: At my MW appointment last week when I laid down for her to listen in to the heartbeat, he asked if baby was coming out cos of the Doppler! The heart rate was 140 so I'm guessing another boy :(

Aww, not necessarily. What did your scan pic look like? I thought boy from the heartbeat too but the nub on my scan pic looks like a textbook girl! X


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Thanks Sazz how are you doing?
> So cute is the baby coming out hehe.
> 
> heart rate..........
> need more info about this! Boys heart rates are slower? What is the norm?
> I want to be surprised for sure!
> I told DH last night we are NOT finding out.
> 
> He said he wants to, and he is going to study sonogram pics so he can find out lol. I'm so glad he is so excited....

Yay another team :yellow: ! :)

I'm not sure about the heart rates but yes, slower for boys. They say if it sounds like galloping horses its a girl, if it sounds like a train its a boy :)


----------



## kylesmom

where are these pics ladies! i want to see nub pics!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol here's mine. Its quite a clear nubshot I think :haha:

it looks as though its in line with the spine to me whereas if it points away at an angle from the spine, boy.

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20131007_172523.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kylesmom

oh wow! a nub shot!!!!!!!!!!
It looks like a girl to me. Is that what you are hoping for?


----------



## Sarah lo

I would prefer 2 little girls but I really don't mind.

Here's Olivia's for comparison.
 



Attached Files:







20131106_175623-1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kylesmom

here are this mornings tests.
The FRER doesnt seem to progress. I think this mornings test was wacky when peeing lol

The IC though has shown progression so that's good!
 



Attached Files:







kyle 002.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

I still see the line :) x


----------



## kylesmom

yahoo the tests are getting darker :)
12 DPO
11 DPO
10 DPP
9 DPO
It's real!!!!
 



Attached Files:







kyle 005.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles that's fab news! :happydance:

I can't believe how early you got a line too :) I didn't even get a whisper of a line till 12dpo! :) 

So are you thinking boy or girl this time? xx


----------



## kylesmom

Not sure, we only BD'd the day i got my positive OPK.
So I am wondering if it is a boy, I wouldn't care either way, but I need to even out the household, so I vote girl :)
Let's just hope there is only one baby in there :)
My doc appt is all set for Dec 12th.
SO FAR AWAY!
I want to discuss having a VBAC.


----------



## Sarah lo

Could go the other way though, (I think) the opks let you know that you're due to ov within 48 hours so could still be a little pink one :)

Yikes, imagine if it was twins......or triplets! :rofl:

12th December IS ages away! I've got my next scan on the 3rd and it feels like forever away. Having said that we're in the run up to Christmas now so it might go quite fast


----------



## kylesmom

oh you get a scan before me!!!! At least I have your scan to look forward too LOL
DO NOT JINX ME WITH MORE THAN ONE BABY!!!
I secretly woudl LOVE twins, but even more so scared and worried how does one afford two at the same time !!!
Christmas is coming and I am making homemade gifts this year. I am very excited to see how they will turn out :)


----------



## SazzleR

Your lines look great, Kyles :) I think it's safe to say you have a little bean in there!

My scan is the day before your's, Sarah. I'm willing advent to come even more than usual :haha: I can't wait for Christmas this year. Rex understands everything completely. My elf arrived today :) We're doing elf on the shelf for the first time :) 

I'm so exhausted after just one week back at work :( Wish I could rest/sleep as much as I did when I was pregnant with Rex! Still getting niggling headaches as well :( I need proper killers!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hee hee! ok I take it back :) I know what you mean though, I would secretly have loved to have twins too. But yeah it must be well expensive! But we all just adjust and manage somehow I suppose. 

Ooh homemade Christmas sounds interesting! What are you making?


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Saz now i can look forward to both your scans :)
You must post pics! We can start the guessing game ;)

Idk if you have ever heard of them before, the are called Clay Pot people for gardens, 
I created one and can't wait to start working on the rest!

I have really bad cramps today all over my belly :X But I am so happy about them :)


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Your lines look great, Kyles :) I think it's safe to say you have a little bean in there!
> 
> My scan is the day before your's, Sarah. I'm willing advent to come even more than usual :haha: I can't wait for Christmas this year. Rex understands everything completely. My elf arrived today :) We're doing elf on the shelf for the first time :)
> 
> I'm so exhausted after just one week back at work :( Wish I could rest/sleep as much as I did when I was pregnant with Rex! Still getting niggling headaches as well :( I need proper killers!!!

Hi saz, I didn't see this last night, we must have posted at the same time! I've just realised we must have the same due date! My ticker says I'm 1 day ahead of you but my last scan found that I was actually one day behind where I thought I was but it's too much hassle to change my ticker so I've left it. :haha:

Aw I can't wait to do elf on the shelf! I've seen a really good one where the elf comes with his own passport and your child gets a good behaviour chart for you to fill in and they also get to write a report back to santa to say how well the elf has been behaving! Olivia's still too young to understand at the minute but definitely next year! I'm going to fo her a Christmas eve kit this year though :) 

Aw poor you, I'd be knackered doing your job too! I'm still getting headaches on and off too- always in the same spot :( I've been going to bed at 8:30 most nights lately, so much for getting that second wind in the second tri! :haha: hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Oh Saz now i can look forward to both your scans :)
> You must post pics! We can start the guessing game ;)
> 
> Idk if you have ever heard of them before, the are called Clay Pot people for gardens,
> I created one and can't wait to start working on the rest!
> 
> I have really bad cramps today all over my belly :X But I am so happy about them :)

No, I've never heard of them. I'm going to go Google it now....

Aw i know, the cramps suck, but as you say its a good pain :D still no MS yet? xx

Edit: those clay pot people are so cute! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah, I'm due the 22nd. Is that the same? I was 8 days over with Rex though so I'm not even sure I'll end up with an April baby tbh. But my bday is 1st May & I don't want to share! And Rex's is 20th April & I don't want him to have to share either. So this baby doesn't have many options :haha: My good friend had a vivid dream (woke her at 4.30am & she couldn't get back to sleep!) that I went into labour 2 weeks early while she was visiting & the baby came quickly so she ended up helping me deliver. I'd love for that to be true except I'm working until 38+3 so it can't come at 38w!

I wish I could go to bed at 8.30 but I have planning & marking to do once Rex is in bed :( I'm trying to go to bed super early on a Wednesday night as I don't work Thursday so don't usually have urgent work to do. 

I got our elf on eBay. It was £20 & came with a passport, its own little sleeping bag, Santa key, December count down & 24 chocolate coins, reindeer food, a diary for the elf & a list of ideas of mischievous things to do. It's not a 'real' elf on the shelf but she's very cute!

Kyles, :hugs: for the cramps but all that stretching is good news! I had them until about 8 weeks again this time.


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm due 22nd too :) it totally doesn't follow that the second one will be late because the first one was, I have a friend who had one baby 2 weeks late and one 3 weeks early. Sounds like yours is on a pretty tight schedule though :haha: no, you don't want to share your birthday if you can help it, my birthday is 2 days before Olivia's and I always feel like I can't plan anything special just me and hubby or with the girls for mine because we always have the family up that weekend.

Your elf sounds even better than the one I saw! :) I can't wait to do one for Olivia next year. I bought the first thing for her Christmas eve bag yesterday, a double dvd of the snowman and father Christmas (only £6.50!) I've seen some peppa pig Christmas pyjamas for a fiver in tescos which I will also get and then I'm not sure what else. Maybe some cookie cutters for us to make gingerbread men for santa? Will that do?


----------



## SazzleR

For Rex's Christmas Eve bag, I've got him some Christmas PJs, a Thomas Christmas DVD, a plate & cup to leave for Father Christmas with a little message on, a Christmas magic colouring book, a Baby Bot bath bomb from Lush for a special Christmas Eve bath, a Christmas story book & a Christmas top to put on when we go to our friends' house in the afternoon. I'd like to get a Christmas cookie cutter to make some biscuits to go on the plate for Father Christmas & some Smarties to eat while he watches his DVD. I'll also give him the reindeer food & the magic key from the elf kit. :) This is the first time we've done Christmas Eve bags so the elf is going to leave it for him. It's a tradition I'm looking forward to starting :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh wow that sounds great, I'm deffo pinching some of those ideas! Our nursery always has reindeer food you can take away if you put some money in the charity box so I'll get some of that, a book, bath bomb and we'd better get a key for santa because we're at granny's house Christmas eve and she doesn't have a chimney. I'm so excited about Christmas this year! We're taking her to see santa next weekend, he's coming to our local garden centre and bringing his reindeer! 

Kyles, what nice things have you got planned for Kyle this Christmas?


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls :wave:
sorry i don't usually get on here on the weekends :)
We have an Elf on the shelf i plan to test out this year, we got him as a gift last year, so we shall see if it works. I think he may be too young still but willing to give it a shot.

Every Christams Eve we woudl get PJ's as a gift so i plan to continue that tradition and most likely watch Frosty the snowman :) I love Christmas movies!!!!
I have some of my shopping already done and only a little more to get!
His birthday is in 2 weeks so i am see what we get at his party before I continue any more shopping


I finished all my Gifts for my Aunts and sisters (pot people)

So i am on track for being done EARLY for the first time ever!
I atatched a pic of the pot people :)

And a progression shot of my sticks :)
 



Attached Files:







kyle 007.jpg small.jpg
File size: 86.3 KB
Views: 3









kyle 009.jpg small.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow, you've been busy with those pot people, they look fab! And your lines are looking great! :happydance:

I think I might actually be finished early too as I'm just so excited this year! I think its because Olivia's finally getting to an age where she's starting to understand (just!) Plus we're spending Christmas at my mum's for the first time in about 3 years and my mum makes a huge deal of Christmas. :)

I can't wait to start watching Christmas movies too, my favourites are elf and the muppets Christmas carol. Olivia's still a bit too young to appreciate either of them but I will be watching them regardless :)


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, Kyles! You are very artistic to make those people :) And your lines are progressing brilliantly :thumbup: 

Sarah, what do you mean 'start watching Christmas films'?! :haha: True Christmas & Christmas 24 are my guilty pleasures! :rofl: And I've already watched Elf, Santa Paws 1 & 2 (with Rex!). I can't wait to watch The Holiday & Love Actually, my faves :) I've started wrapping too :blush: I LOVE Christmas! Can you tell?! ;)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah ha ha ha ha! Sazzler you're nuts! :)

I'd actually forgotten there were movie channels dedicated to Christmas, deffo having a look later. I love love actually and the holiday too :)


----------



## kylesmom

LOVE LOVE LOVE all those movies. Now I am going to want to watch asap!
Thanks! I was proud of making them too.
So Kyle's bday is November 22nd. I just called my doc since I took that day off to see if I can bump my appointment to that date.
They had an opening at 10:30!!! Now i just have to get my hubby to make sure he takes off that day :) This way I can still keep it a secret :)
I hope he gets the day off......


----------



## Sarah lo

Oooh very exciting! Will you get a scan at that appointment? x


----------



## kylesmom

Most likely not booooo just a check up. I hope we hear a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw lovely :)

When do you reckon your due date will be then?


----------



## kylesmom

Well girls, DH boss would not let him take off the day of his son's bday! So i have to put my appointment back to Dec12th :( I hate waiting!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Well girls, DH boss would not let him take off the day of his son's bday! So i have to put my appointment back to Dec12th :( I hate waiting!!!!!

Aw that sucks. What a scrooge your DHs boss is. :(


----------



## kylesmom

yes, so unfair!
He and this other guy are the only two reliable people in the department. The other reliable guy is off, and my husband begged to have off, and his boss said, I can't have you and (dave) off at the same time! This place will fall apart. It's wrong. He should have just called out. So now my husband is pissed. He has 8 vacation days left to take and the one day he wants off he can't ??? meanwhile the other guys ran out of vacation days. It's unfair..........(Rant over)


----------



## Sarah lo

Stupid mean boss :growlmad:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw that sucks Kyles :( Your DH should ring in sick just to spite him now :haha:

Sarah, yep, I am nuts! I fully admit it :haha: But I loooooooove Christmas so much!


----------



## kylesmom

I wish! I told him to do that in the first place. He always wants to do the right thing though, can't be mad at him for that!

So I switched my appointment back to Dec 12th :( UGHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOL
At least i will be further along...


----------



## kylesmom

How are you both feeling?

My favorite part of this being pregnant thing is that my boobs are HUGE! and perky! Hooray!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm not feeling too bad at all, thanks Kyles. Also sporting huge boobs here too. DH is pleased about that :haha: I haven't had a headache for a few days now *touches wood* & the sickness is long gone, thank goodness. Would just love a bit more energy now! I think baby might be having a bit of a growth spurt over the past couple of days too cos I've been having a lot of tightenings in my bump. 

How are you feeling, Kyles? Hope the sickness isn't kicking in yet.


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for no ms and headaches! Sure sounds like a growth spurt going on!!

I am exhausted beyond words and people keep saying I look tired lol I have headaches all the time as well. No MS still early. I do feel queasy from time to time though. Hope that goes away!!!


I just took one of those week pregnancy tests. And it said pregnant! 1-2 weeks yahoo


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw no fair, my boobs don't change with pregnancy! They go firmer when I'm breastfeeding but still say the same size. I think mine must be broken. :dohh:

I'm growth spurting at the minute too, its not too painful but my tummy just can't be filled. Im literally eating non-stop all day!

Aw kyles, hope you're feeling better soon, I want to fast-forward you through the yucky tired, headachey MS part! :) x


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sarah! Don't worry after the baby comes I am sure the boob fairy will show up!

The yucky part I do hope passes quickly...

Have you both made it official and told everyone you know?

I was on youtube and found some cute videos of how people told their families, since I was going to try for Christmas and my families LOVE pictures, i was thinking of having my husband take pics and when people say : say Cheese: He could say: Say Val's pregnant: ?
What do you think of that idea? LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah, love it! 

We announced to family quite early on but didn't annouce on Facebook till after our 12 week scan. 

No one around here really bothers with cute, well thought out baby announcements, most just post their scan picture which I find a bit cringey so I got loads of compliments on our announcement (even though I'd say it was a bit basic) I just posted a pic of Olivia in a "I'm the big sister" t-shirt the the caption: "Olivia's excited" and just left it for a few hours while people worked it out :)

Here's the pic. I tell you what though, its not easy getting a 2 year old to pose for a picture so that you can read their t-shirt. I must have taken 50 pictures of her that day and this was the best of a bad bunch!
 



Attached Files:







20131006_095345.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kylesmom

awwwww 
I love it! She is darling :)

That's a cute idea!


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww! What a cutey Olivia is :D Lovely idea. 

I like your idea too, Kyles. 

My family & best friend knew pretty early on & I also told my immediate work colleagues as I feeling so ill. I waited to tell everyone else til after the scan. There's still a couple of friend's who don't know simply because I haven't met up with them in a while & like to tell people to their faces. I won't be doing a FB announcement. I'm sure at some point I'll mention something but not for a while!


----------



## kylesmom

How are you girls doing? I think i told you before that I have hypothyroidism and on Friday I went to get my blood drawn because I have to every 6 weeks so I told the docs I was pregnant! 
They got my results and said my T3 count was low so I have to go back in on Tuesday, but the pregnancy blood test in fact said pregnant I want to go find out my counts on that on Tuesday as well. 

Not sure if any of you are familiar with thyroid issues but having my T3 count low really worries me.......... :(


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. My best friend also had an under active thyroid & is currently TTC so I'm well aware of the issues involved with pregnancy. Be positive. Thinking of you & your little bean :hugs:

I'm feeling ok, thanks. The cramping & tightening of last week was def a growth spurt for baby. My bump is much harder & bigger now & baby must've also grown because I can now feel him/her moving every day. Some are proper thumps/kicks now too!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, I was just popping in to ask how you both are and you both beat me to it! :)

Kyles, I don't know much at all about hypothyroidism but I hope all goes well at the doctor's. Sending you lots of positive vibes. let us know what they say xxx

I'm good thanks, just ticking along really. Hubby is working away until Wednesday so me and Olivia have got the house to ourselves. 

Sazzle I'm jealous of your baby kicks, I'm still just feeling the odd little prod or flutter!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sazz that makes me feel so much better.
Thanks Sarah!

I can't believe you are both at least feeling something! I can't wait for that.

The doc appointment is tonight so we will see what they say.
We have Kyle's birthday party this weekend, I can't believe on Friday he will be 2! he is such a sweetheart and a handful!
Yesterday I pulled in our driveway and he loves to run around the car to open the front doors and climb in and play with the buttons, out of no where he darted down the driveway and made it into the street! I never ran so fast in all my life, he was in the street!!!!!!! My heart was in my feet for a good 2 hrs afterwards. I don't know when he got so fast... This age sure scares me, and he doesn't realize it was wrong........


----------



## SazzleR

Run-away-from-mummy-all-the-way-down-the-street is Rex's favourite game too, Kyles! He usually does it when I'm putting him in the car though :dohh: He better stop doing it before I get much bigger otherwise I'll never catch him! They sure are fast when they want to be! 

When I collected Rex from the childminder tonight she told me he hadn't shut up all day :blush: He is such a chatterbox! You get a running commentary the whole day which can be tiring. Ah well, she gets paid to listen to him!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh sazzler its AWFUL! I think i am going to get my child a leash 
I always said I would never be that parent. I think into the car and out of it I need to tie him up lol.... Other than that he is ok.. So scary!!!!

Little chatterbox :tehee:

Kyle's favorite thing is (Please mommy hand hand) Requests you to take his hand to go get him what he wants. It's cute but ALL THE TIME!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia plays the "hand hand" game too :dohh: :haha: she does this little "come here" hand gesture while saying "mummy c'mon!" Utterly exhausting lol especially when we often get to whatever she wants and it turns out its something she's not allowed to play with like the kitchen knives or hot sauce :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Waiting for the doc now but I did get a printout of my hcg blood levels and as of friday they were 1912! That's good. Waitong to hear any more news on my T3 levels.


----------



## Sarah lo

How did it go yesterday hun? xx


----------



## kylesmom

everything went good ! Sorry i didn't get back to you.
They increased my medication so I will be monitored closely :)

Nothing to worry about thankfully YAHOO!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh thank goodness :) 

Great hcg levels btw :happydance:

xx


----------



## SazzleR

Fab news, Kyles :D


----------



## kylesmom

so today has been a strange day: I have felt soooooooooooooooo bloated!!!!!!!
I am overly exhausted beyond exhaustion today........ I think it must be growing!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay growth spurt kyles! :) 

I was really bloated all the time in first tri, I feel your pain x


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks its like I can't stick my gut out far enough LOL
And I am a woman so you know us girls can't show our tummys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

:haha:


----------



## SazzleR

There were days my bloat was so bad that I'd look like I was in a third tri!!! :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

haha That is EXACTLY how I feel! hiding this pregnancy is getting harder!
Everyone at works says I look so tired, I NEED A NAP WHAAAAAAAA

I think I am going to tell our immediate family tomorrow, I am having them over for cake tomorrow night. Do you think that will be ok ?
To tell them tomorrow on his special day?


----------



## Sarah lo

By "his special day" do you mean kyle's birthday? 

I wouldn't see a problem with telling them tomorrow in that case. If he's anything like Olivia, even though they don't quite understand they know enough to know that a baby is something exciting so it might make his day even more special to see everyone getting excited. Also people will possibly fuss over him even more because of it with the whole "look who's going to be a big brother?! "; and "do you want a baby brother or sister?" Type comments :)


----------



## kylesmom

Yes I agree. We are going to tell my immediate family and my dh family tonight after cake. His party is sunday so I will keep it a secret till christmas from others and extended family. Thank you


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay! How exciting :)


----------



## SazzleR

Happy birthday to Kyle :D Hope you have a fab day. And let us know your family's reactions to your big news :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies!!! We told our family. They were really happy. Actually Kyle told them after cake that he was going to be a big brother. It was so cute. I fewl so much better letting others know. How are you doing ?


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww how totally sweet! :)

I'm good thanks, how are you guys feeling? Any sickness yet kyles?

I've realised today that I'm starting to slow down. I've always been a really fast walker but this afternoon I just nipped into the supermarket to get some olive oil and was frustrated at how slow I was going and I couldn't have speeded up if my life had depended on it :haha:

I don't want to get all big and slow :( lol

Sazzler I've been meaning to ask how the "over-eating" has been going? In first tri you were saying it was all you could do to stop the sickness. How's it going now? I did really well for keeping my eating in check during first tri but now I'm struggling. My soup is no longer satisfying enough at lunchtime so I end up buying calorie-loaded sandwiches with loads of mayo, crisps and chocolate bars :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw bless Kyle, breaking the news for you :)

Sarah, I'm slowing down already too. Very frustrating! I get out of breath if I walk fast for long & get a stitch like pain in my bump. Think our bodies are telling us something!

My over-eating issue has gone now the sickness has left. Phew!! I'd say I've noticed my appetite creeping up again a little but I guess that's normal as baby gets bigger. I've just added carbs to my lunchtime salad & take a cereal bar to with my fruit at break time at work & that does me. Way less than I was eating due to the MS.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's a good idea. I might try and get a chunkier soup or some pasta maybe :)


----------



## kylesmom

Morning Ladies!
What a crazy busy weekend!
We had Kyle's birthday party yesterday. OMG my house was PACKED full of people and kids. At least 40 + people! I never had that many in my house at once lol.

Glad you aren't eating as much now Sazzler :)

Glad you are doing good Sarah!

Slowing down is tough, I get out of breath now :( I still have a LONG way to go :)


----------



## SazzleR

Aw glad to hear that Kyle had a lovely party :) Hope people helped you tidy up! 

Happy Thanksgiving, Kyles :) Hope you have a lovely family day planned & can face all that food!

My 20 week scan is on Monday & it's draaaaaaaaaaaging so badly :( C'mon! I want to see my baby again!!!


----------



## kylesmom

Yes you both have appointments coming up!!! I can't wait to hear about them!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Mine's Tuesday! :)

Are you still adamant you're staying :yellow: sazzle? I had a moment of weakness a couple of weeks ago and I told DH I wanted to find out but then changed my mind again 2 minutes later! :haha: we have definite names picked out for both genders now so I don't feel the need to know as much anymore and so we are definitely not finding out! 

Have you guys thought about any names yet?

Happy Thanksgiving kyles! xx


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies! No names picked out here yet. We throw some around from time to time.
Yahoo for your scan coming up I can't wait to see pics!!! 

Happy Thanksgiving! 

Well I officially started MS. I swear this time it's so much worse than with Kyle. I am queasy morning to night. I woke up at 2am feeling awful and finally had MS :-( with Kyle it was instat feeling, run puke and tada back to normal lol. This one is a 24/7 stomach bug whahhh. I really hope it goes away!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles I'm so sorry about your MS, that really sucks. I hope it doesn't last too long for you xx


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. MS sucks :( At least you know it's not forever. Although it does feel like it sometimes! I was worse this time tan with Rex & I'm sure it's because I'm so exhausted all the time now whereas I just slept a lot with Rex! No rest for us mummies though :(

Yes, Sarah, still 100% :yellow: Going to tell the sonographer when we go in on Monday so there's no slip ups!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks ladies! Team yellow here too. I am so excited for both your scans. The wait is horrible


----------



## Sarah lo

Just 2 more days to go till our scan! :happydance:
Sazzle yours is tomorrow isn't it? I hope everything goes smoothly xx

Kyles, how's your tummy? 

Ouch, I'm in so much pain today! I've had a cold for going on 4 weeks now and just when I thought it was getting better its gone into my sinuses. My face feels like it's going to fall off and all I can take is paracetamol. it doesn't help that Olivia's not been sleeping very well lately either so I'm in pain and tired :( DH has been great though, he's gotten up early with her for the last 2 mornings, without waking me up on his way too (he normally manages to make as much noise as a herd of elephants when he gets up with her on a morning)

I do have some good news though, I'm finally feeling what I know for sure are baby kicks! I can feel him/her now while I'm typing this! :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Sar ah I hope you feel better soon. That sounds awful. :-(

Hooray for the week of scans!!! I can't wait to hear both your news!!!

You can feel kicks!!! What an awesome treat!!! Best feeling ever!!

I'm still the same. No MS but queasy morning to night. Started cramping on right side. Growing pains is what it feels like.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. It's so hard when you can't take anything :( Lots of steam & Olbas oil :thumbup: Yay for kicks though :happydance:

Yes, my scan is tomorrow. Not until 3.40pm though! That is so long to wait! At least we've got our usual swimming lesson in the morning to distract me them having my food shopping delivered & by the time lunch is done, it'll practically be here!

We've had a massive sort out this weekend. DH has finally given up his 'boy room' for Rex to have a playroom. My living room feels do bare without of Rex's toys crammed into it. Need my tree to now to fill some space! We're getting our's next weekend. Can't wait!

Our elf arrived last night too & we welcomed her with a special North Pole breakfast :) Love, love, love Christmas!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww thanks guys. I'm feeling a little bit less sore this morning so hopefully I'm over the worst. Its the pits being ill without medicine lol

Kyles, sorry you're feeling yucky still. I wonder if its a girl this time......? :)

Sazzle, good luck for your scan today, can't wait to hear about it! Mine's a late one too - 4:30! Its probs better that way though because I can still do a full day at work and we can take Olivia with us to see her little brother or sister as she will have finished nursery by then :) she loves looking at the 12 week scan picture, I only had to tell her once that it was the baby and she's remembered she says "mummy's baby!" When we show her it :) yesterday I showed her a picture from my pregnancy book of a pregnant woman where you could see a drawing of the baby through her tummy and she was absolutely fascinated by it. I think she really understands :)

That's great Rex is getting his own play room :) we need to get a move on and sort our spare room out, Olivia's moving into it so the baby can have the nursery but I'm dragging my heels because:
a) she's my baby and I don't want her to move into the big girl room; 
and more importantly:
b) my shoe cupboard is in there and I don't want to give it up! :rofl:

Yay, your elf has arrived! Have you given him a name? What's the north pole breakfast? I'm dead excited for christmas too, yesterday santa came to town! Every year he drives down our high street on an old fashioned bus waving at everyone while the local radio station play christmas songs, then santa turns on the Christmas lights and they let off fireworks, Olivia (and mummy and daddy) Had a lovely time :)

Liv's been to see santa already, next saturday our tree's going up and next sunday my best friend and I are having a girly day out just the 2 of us going on the train to the Durham Christmas Market, for shopping, mulled wine (hot chocolate for me lol) and there's going to be a special carol service in the big cathedral while we're there. Can't wait!

Edit: wowza that was a long post, sorry! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Rex isn't coming to our scan today. He was a bit of a nightmare with wanting to run around but I had no choice to take him as I don't have any childcare on my days off. Luckily, this time, my mum & dad are having their annual shopping trip to Meadowhall (they use a day's holiday) so they're going to have him whilst we go to the hospital. Bless them, cutting their shopping trip short to help us out :) They stayed here last night so they didn't have a long journey to make today. Rex loves it when his grandad is here :)

Our elf is a girl, actually! It's not an official 'elf on the shelf'; it was a cheaper version that came in a pack with a passport etc. off eBay. Her passport says her name is Tootsie Candy-Cane :haha: I got the idea for the North Pole breakfast off Pinterest. It's just a special breakfast with a snowy, sugary theme to welcome the elf. We had Santa hats (strawberries on top of banana slices) and Krispy Kremes with chocolate milk for Rex :) 

Rex won't be seeing Father Christmas until the 21st. He's going to one in York where you get a little ride on a steam train. Which he'll love! Then again on the 23rd when we go to Sundown Adventure Park with SIL :)

7 hours til my scan!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha that's a bit of a coincidence, DH and I were supposed to go to meadowhall for our annual Christmas shopping trip today too. But the car started playing up this morning. We got about half a mile up the road before the engine cut out :( the man at the garage thinks it might be just a blockage so fingers crossed it won't cost too much when we take it back in to get fixed tomorrow.

So we did half our Christmas shopping on our tiny little high street this morning and the rest we'll have to do online. :thumbup:

Rex is going to love his elf and her Christmas antics :) I've heard about that steam train at york, a few people from work have recommended it I think. We have a similar thing just up the road from us, its Thomas the tank engine on the wensleydale railway and it goes to see santa- will deffo be taking livvy there next year :)

When's your sister's baby due? It can't be too much longer now surely?


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies!
Happy Scan day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The elves are out! Christmas cheer is in the air!!!!!!!!!!

What a crazy weekend!

I love scan day!!! Can't wait to hear/see the results of your day!

Sarah when is your scan?


----------



## Sarah lo

Mine is tomorrow. I thought it was 4:30 but I just checked and it's 4:00. Good job you asked or I might have missed it :haha: silly me :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

good thing!

What time is it there?
Did Sazz get her scan done yet??!?! I am not patiently waiting LOL


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, I had my scan :) We actually went in early. I was amazed! Everything is absolutely fine :D Growing right on track & all the organs are perfect. The strange child was laying face down, all curled up like it was on all 4s :shrug: The sonographer said he wouldn't have been able to tell us what team we were on anyway because of the awkward position. So that's good to know really! However, based on skull theory, I'm firmly expecting another boy :( My Photobucket app is not cooperating at the minute but I'll try & post a pic later. Baby had hiccoughs during the scan. Was so cute to watch :cloud9:

My sister is only just entering third tri, Sarah. She's not due until 4th March. Only 7 weeks between our EDDs! My mum is stressing already! :haha:

Can't believe you were meant to be at Meadowhall today too! Small world :)

I made my Christmas cake today. It smells delicious! Can't wait to cut into it but I always try to wait until I break up for the school hols as it properly feels like Christmas then!


----------



## kylesmom

aww that is so excited Sazz!!
Yahoo for an awesome scan!
Another boy oh man!!!

So glad everything looked great!!!!!!!!!!
Team yellow !!!!!!

Rex will be so excited :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw great news sazzler! We'll have to get a look at your scan pic and decide what gender you're having. I was talking to a friend who has 2 boys last week and she was telling me that although she'd wanted one of each initially she wouldn't change a thing now because her boys are so close with each other and just as loving to their mum as girls would be.

That's so cute LO had the hiccups :)

Poor mum I bet she is stressed! Wow it feels like forever ago when we were first starting this thread and talking about your sister's terrible MS but actually it's not that long ago lol

Mmmmm Christmas cake! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ladies, I have scan pics! :)

It mostly went ok but they weren't able to check the heart and lips properly as baby was lying face down with a hand in the way. We tried all sorts to get him/her to move, prodding my tummy, coughing, getting up and walking around, drinking more water and at the end they even sent me to have a wee then tried again but still nothing! Every now and again we got a lazy little hand flick out of him/her as if they were trying to swat us away but no way they were turning over for us! Very lazy baby. Everyone in the family are now saying it must be a boy if its that lazy :rofl:

He/she's probably still laid there now :haha:

So we have to go again next Wednesday! :)

The lady gave the pictures to us free of charge as they were so unclear and said we might be able to get a better one next week. But I think at least the profile one is pretty clear. Nice to get a freebie though, they're normally £3 a pop :)
 



Attached Files:







20131203_180927.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









20131203_180843.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SazzleR

Glad to hear it was ok, Sarah :) What a shame that you have to have an extra scan :haha: That's exactly how our baby was laid at the start of the scan. I can't understand how they can be comfy like that :shrug: 

My photobucket still isn't playing. Grrrr! Will try again tomorrow! Think I might need to re-install the app if not.


----------



## Sarah lo

Haha its a hard life I know! I'll just have to grin and bear it next week! :D

You wouldn't think it was cumfy lol but then Olivia often sleeps in that position on her front with her bum in the air.

I hope you get your photobucket sorted, i can't wait to see your pics! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray! What a cute peanut!

I would be so happy to go back and get more scans and see my peanut again! Yahoo for you!

Sorry you couldn't get a clear picture. Such a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, there was me thinking i wouldn't get to see baby again until I give birth but instead we end up getting a bonus look next week, Yay!! the lady at the hospital kept apologising too like it was an inconvenience. I was like no really, its fine! :)


----------



## kylesmom

haha! Exactly! Oh darn, I HAVE TO COME back, inside you are doing a happy dance :)

Staying team yellow?


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes, still yellow :) very proud of myself for saying no when she asked if we wanted to know! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Let us know how your extra scan goes today, Sarah :)

I'm at home today with a poorly little mean. He's got a cough, cold & now diarrhoea as well :dohh: Give us a break!


----------



## kylesmom

YES Sarah! Good luck today!!! Can't wait to hear :)

Sazzler is photobucket still not working?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww poor rex! I hope he's feeling better soon. Livvy was off nursery with another cold the other day, poor thing.

The scan didn't go too well this morning. We're being referred to the heart specialist for another scan tomorrow :( 

The baby was in another awkward position and refusing to move again (its GOT to be a boy if its that lazy lol). After ages of looking the ultrasound lady said she'd seen most of the heart and was happy with it but there's just one valve she's not sure about and couldn't quite get the angle to be sure it's ok so she wants a second opinion from the specialist at Middlesbrough hospital. They got us an appointment for tomorrow afternoon.

It probably sounds stupid but I feel really guilty, like of course I'm excited about the new baby but like I've been running around after Olivia and giving her all my attention and its like I've barely given any thought to the baby, sometimes its like I completely forget I'm pregnant and now poor baby might have something wrong with him/her :(


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah i am so sorry :( Fingers crossed that this little bean twirls around the right way!

Lay upside down for a bit to get him/her to wiggle out of the awkward position he/she is in :)

So sorry for both your children being sicky :( Let's hope they get better quickly :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol thanks, I'll try standing on my head :D

Naughty baby!


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. I'm sure it's just because baby was being awkward & in a funny position, not that there's anything wrong with their heart. Keeping everything crossed that that's the case. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, i have an update. it turns out baby WAS just being awkward and everything is absolutely fine! Whew! 

What a roller coaster ride these pregnancies are turning out to be! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

oh yay!!!!!! such great news!!!!!!!!!!
What a great day for you :)
Such a relief !!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, huge relief. As we were leaving the place, the doctor said "so you don't have to see me again" and I said "good, no offence!" :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Yay!!! :happydance: That's fab news, Sarah :) So pleased to hear everything is just fine :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks sazzle :)

Kyles, just looking at your ticker- I can't believe you're 9 weeks along already! Where is the time going?!


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies :)
I know 9 weeks! So exciting, 
had my first doctors appointment yesterday, all is well, we got to hear the heartbeat, I am in love, The doctor was AMAZING! I switched practices since having Kyle and these doctors are amazing. I had a c-section with kyle and wanted to know my options for a vbac. He was very informative, kind and so real. If this baby is over 8lbs which i am sure it will be since Kyle was 8lbs 6 oz than i will have to have a c-section. Oh well, I just want to make sure the baby and I are both healthy :)

I have to call today to schedule an ultrasound within the next week or so to see how far along i am in the pregnancy, due date as of now is July 14th :)


----------



## SazzleR

Glad you've found a good doctor, Kyles :thumbup: You might get your VBAC still. You never know, no. 2 could be smaller. I'm hoping that's the case for me too cos I don't want anything higher than 9lb 1oz cos that's what Rex was :dohh:

Photobucket still won't play. It says it's uploading a picture but never does it :(


----------



## kylesmom

wow 9lbs 1 oz, you poor thing! Was that a c-section or V?

Thanks for the kind thoughts, but my mom had big babies and I had a big baby I am still hopefully but feel like i will be totally screwed LOL Guess we will wait and see :)

Boo to photobucket not working :( 


I scheduled my date and size ultrasound for this coming Tuesday afternoon! And my 12 week ultrasound is scheduled for January 9th!

I am so excited......


----------



## Sarah lo

How exciting that its your first scan is just next week! Aww and I bet it was lovely to hear the heartbeat too :)


----------



## SazzleR

kylesmom said:


> wow 9lbs 1 oz, you poor thing! Was that a c-section or V?

It was a vaginal delivery. Amazingly unassisted, although I was pushing for over the hour limit but Rex was happy so they let me continue & I eventually got him out after 1h 20min. I was bloody exhausted!!! I only had G&A between 8-10cm too. At my hospital they take the G&A off you to push :shrug: & I was already 8cm when I got to hospital. I'm hoping Rex's bulk has paved the way for a much quicker 2nd stage this time :haha:

Great news on the scan bookings, Kyles. Can't wait to hear tomorrow :)

Rex still isn't well :( We're off back to the docs this morning. I think he might have an ear infection. His sleeping has been even more horrendous than usual so I'm exhausted & have got ill myself now. I'm full of cold today & also spent most of Saturday night throwing up :cry: I need caffeine & cold medication but I can't have either :cry:


----------



## kylesmom

Wow Vaginal so lucky! I really hope I can go that way this time.



Oh Saz that cold sounds awful!! I really hope it isn't anything to serious between the both of you.

Try vicks vapor rub on the bottoms of your feet, it should help some... (so I'm told)

Drink plenty of fluids and try your best to rest even though that sounds impossible :(

Keep us posted on what the doc says about Rex too!


----------



## SazzleR

Vicks on your feet?! I'm so buying some tomorrow to try that. I'm making do with an olbas inhaler & hot honey & lemon but it's no Lemsip :dohh:

Rex has a ear infection :cry: Poor little man. I'm so annoyed at the doctor we saw last Wednesday for not spotting it. We could all have been better & well rested by now :( Ah well, I finish work on Wednesday for 2 & half weeks and I'm at my parent's this weekend so I'll get some rest & TLC :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww sazzler, I hope you and rex are feeling better soon. He must've been in so much pain with his ear :( 

I had the mother of all colds a couple of weeks ago, it lasted 4 weeks altogether and turned into sinusitis :( so I'm a bit of an oracle on the subject of cold treatments in pregnancy :smug: I took paracetamol, vicks, olbas oil and I also found the halls soothers (the menthol ones in the black packet) really helpful. If you have a cough I should think you're probably ok to take a baby/toddler cough medicine like tixylix :winkwink: oh, and saline nasal spray is allowed too (not decongestant, just plain saline) my doctor also recommended breathing in steam from a bowl of hot water, you can add a bit of olbas oil to it as well if you like, but only a tiny bit as it'll blow your head off if you put too much in! 

Kyles- scan day is here! :wohoo: fx everything goes fine and can't wait to hear all about it!! :)

How are the Christmas preparations going then girls? Just another week to go! I tired myself out on Saturday doing Christmas activities with Olivia, we made Christmas cards for all the family in the morning - I've never seen somebody use so much glue before, she managed to put about a bucket full of glue on every card and every five minutes she was like "more goo!" Then we covered them in glitter, sequins and beads. We had great fun! Then in the afternoon we made chocolate cupcakes and decorated them to look like Christmas puddings :) I just love the age she's at at the moment, for the first time she's starting to understand Christmas. Love it! Having said that, Saturday night I was absolutely knackered! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sazzler so sorry to hear of Rex ear. I hope he has a quick and speedy recovery.
Good thing you are going to your moms for some well needed R&R!

Sarah that sounds like so much fun decorating with glue and glitter, I can only imagine the glitter mess!!! LOL.

Today is scan day! 3 hrs to go! Yesterday i had the worst i mean the worst cramps EVER. It was awful I was stuck on the couch all night and so uncomfortable at work :( Today it is better thankfully. 
Let's hope all things are well in the scan. I am so nervous and excited :)


----------



## kylesmom

Well girls I am so thrilled to introduce baby#2!

This little munchkin was waving to us. It was the best thing to see ever!

Heart rate- 171!
The ultrasound tech was saying nothing but good things.
I am measuring right at 10 weeks and 1 day Due date July 14th!

We were both so excited!


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww kyles, that's fab news baby is doing so well! It amazes me just how well formed they are at just 10 weeks too, you can see everything! :) 

I bet you're over the moon :) xxx

Any gender guesses yet....??


----------



## kylesmom

yes we are so happy!
It was amazing to see :)

I'm researching the nub and skull theory... The second pic of the nub (if that is even what it is this early on ) Looks flat which i think indicates girl ( i sure hope so)

I still don't want to know till this one pops out but its fun and exciting to guess :)
Everyone is rooting for a girl in our family lol

Any guesses?


----------



## Sarah lo

Its really hard to tell, I'm not even sure if its the nub I'm looking at bur if it is, it looks flat to me too. :)

When's your next scan? Maybe we'll get a better look after the next one ;)

So weird to think that its already been determined whether our babies are boys or girls but we have no idea what they are!


----------



## kylesmom

Yea I think it is to early to tell... next scan is Jan 9th at night so I will give you both an update the next morning.


----------



## SazzleR

:D Yay, Kyles! Lovely looking scan :) Baby is cooking nicely! So happy everything was just right. 

Thanks for all the cold tips, Sarah. I have to say it's eased off a bit today. Yesterday was definitely my worst day of it. I think it's probably improved a little because Rex slept better last night than he had in weeks. I'm positive it was due to a day's worth of antibiotics being in his system. Poor thing must've been really affected by his ear :cry: Fingers crossed for another good night tonight.


----------



## kylesmom

Fingers crossed Sazzler!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Poor Rex! How's he been today?


----------



## SazzleR

He's been getting better a little bit every day, thanks Sarah. Today is the first day he woke up in a good mood for about 10 days so I think he's finally on the mend :) Struggling to get his antibiotics into him though cos he hates the taste & I can't say I blame him :( Had to resort to mixing it with yogurt & drinks to make him take it. Not ideal but I figure that's better than him just spitting it out. 

I finished work yesterday & I'm all done for Christmas (aside from food shopping, which I'm doing tomorrow) so looking forward to some R&R :) I need it after these past two weeks where either me or Rex seem to have been constantly ill between us :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Great to hear he's on the mend, with a bit of luck he'll be all better by Christmas :)

I always have to hide Olivia's medicine in her drinks, she just won't take it otherwise!

I bet it feels lovely to be all finished for Christmas! I've got to work tomorrow and then I'm all done too. Actually when I went in this morning I found out that my boss thought I was off tomorrow and stupid me said no that's not right and cancelled it. Should've just said yes and got an extra day off! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

This is the first time in his life that Rex has needed antibiotics so this getting medicine into him is a while new ball game to me! He'll take Calpol & Nurofen with no fuss whatsoever but he won't have any of this amoxicillin :dohh: Unbeknown to him though he's had all 3 doses today :thumbup: :haha: All disguised in a small amount of fresh OJ with his meals!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah ha ha ha! Bless him!

Olivia has no idea she's been on movicol for constipation for the last 2 weeks. It goes in her morning milk every day :rofl:


----------



## kylesmom

Glad to hear Rex is feeling better :)

Oh medicine and babies, we will never win when it comes to giving them straight medicine. 

Hiding it is the only way 

You both are lucky to be done work! I have to work Monday and then the following Thurs, Friday :(

With being pregnant I am trying to save up as many days off as possible before this one arrives.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw that's a shame kyles :( Still, it'll be worth it when you have more time with your LO. :cloud9:

I'm also trying to save my leave for when I go off, so rather than taking the whole holiday period off I'm just taking the Christmas week off and then back at work for the new year's week. :thumbup:


----------



## kylesmom

How much time off do you get for maternity leave?
We get 6 weeks if Vaginal and 8 weeks if C-section. feels so short......


----------



## SazzleR

We can have up to a year. However the last 3 months are completely unpaid so not many people can afford to have that. I had 9 months with Rex & will do this time again. The pay you get for those 9 months depends on your company. Statutory mat pay from the government is around £125 a week but most companies have a benefits package which tops that up for at least some of the time. As a teacher, I get 18 weeks decent pay then 21 weeks of just statutory. I wish we got more pay but I'm just thankful to get a decent amount of leave unlike you girls across the pond :(


----------



## SazzleR

Merry Christmas, ladies! Hope you and your LOs have a magical time tomorrow :D


----------



## kylesmom

Oh wow that is so nice! I wish I could get that much time off :(

Sad to leave them when they are still so little and developing :(

Merry Christmas ladies!
Hope you all had a fantastic day!
Kyle was so happy and so excited to get all his presents!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi ladies, I hope you had a lovely Christmas! Sorry I haven't posted till now I've been at my mum's all week with virtually no Internet signal :wacko: :haha:

How are you both? Did your little boys have a nice Christmas? Olivia was so hyper all Christmas day from all the excitement, I thought she'd never go to bed that night :haha: 

xx


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, Rex had an amazing time :D thanks. I think he was actually a bit worried about a strange man (Santa!) being in his house on Christmas Eve night cos he told me at bedtime that he didn't want him to come!! Bless him! He wasn't impressed with his stocking :dohh: Just kept asking if he had any big presents! Little rotter!! He's been utterly spoilt by us & family. So thankful I cleared out his toys a few weeks back as I've actually managed to find a home for everything this afternoon :thumbup: 

We had a night away in a lovely country hotel last night for our anniversary :) Was lovely to have a break from being mummy for a day but I missed my little man. Was sad not to be able to celebrate with a nice bottle of wine though!

Baby is getting very active now. You can see/feel most movement from the outside now which is nice for DH. My mum mum really wanted to feel it whilst we were staying but baby kept going shy every time she came near my bump! Awkward baby! :haha:

I got a Babymel changing bag for Christmas & a lovely knitted brightly coloured blanket & a Gro swaddle :) As well as quite a few mummy to be smellies. These are literally the first things this poor baby has been bought. We just don't need anything but I do feel bad for him/her. I planning to spend the money I got for Christmas from DH's family on a nursing chair. My one extravagance this time around!


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww bless him! :) Olivia was the opposite, she was so excited about santa coming. We got her a magic santa key because granny doesn't have a chimney but she dropped it and broke it and she was so upset! But granny fixed it with some sellotape so all was not lost! :haha: She baked cookies for santa and then spent ages deciding which ones to leave out for him. Then when time came to hang up her stocking I asked her where she wanted it - under the tree? Hung on the door? No, she wanted it on the front doormat so that it would be the first thing santa saw when he walked through the door! :haha: she had a right old time opening her presents and then helped open ours too!

Haha we still have to do the old toy clear out, we discussed doing it before Christmas and DH decided we should wait till after Christmas to do it but I can't for the life of me remember why- now our house is completely overrun with toys! We need a good book clear out too as they're literally falling off the shelves! 

That's so lovely you got away for your anniversary, I bet you had a lovely time. Funny how we miss the little ones though, we spend all our days wishing we could have a day off from being a mummy only to miss them like mad when we do! :)

I'm finally getting some big kicks too but same as you, baby knows when someone else is watching! :haha: last night baby somehow managed to kick me simultaneously in both the ribs and the lady parts. How is that even possible? He/she is only the size of a grapefruit!

I didn't get any baby stuff for Christmas, everyone said I wasn't allowed to ask for baby stuff :( but i did get some lovely perfume, bath stuff, some benefit makeup and a new fairy for my collection (those little fairy in a jar ornaments) so I did get spoilt :)


----------



## SazzleR

Rex was the same with presents... I hardly got to open a single one & neither did DH! He even helped my family with their's :haha:

Now Christmas is done I feel like I need to get on with my next project! Itching to get the decs down & start decorating Rex's new bedroom so I can get the nursery sorted for baby. Why can't I just learn to relax?! :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies! Sorry i haven't been on (been busy)
Christmas was wonderful, seeing Christmas through Kyle's eyes was so special, he was so excited to get all his gifts :) He managed to make it through opening all the gifts! I loved seeing him so excited! 

Glad your little ones had an awesome Christmas as well. And what a wonderful anniversary gift you had Saz!


We posted on FB Friday about our pregnancy, we posted a pic of Kyle wearing a shirt that said: Santa is promoting me to big brother in July 2014! Everyone loved it and congratulated us it was really exciting :)

My one girlfriend sent me a text message ( i am her son's godmother) and it says: I am really upset you didn't tell me you were pregnant and I had to find out on FB. Then she went and posted her own status about how FB isn't REAL LIFE among other things to stab at me..... (psycho)

WHO SAYS THAT?!?!?!
I haven't talked to her in over 3 months and it wasn't like i singled her out and didn't tell her.... I was so hurt by that. She hasn't talked to me in months and i get this as a text? I of course apologized for not telling her, but she still has yet to congratulate me... Some people just can't be happy with others happiness... It really upset me and still has.
Am i crazy?


----------



## Sarah lo

That's so catty of your friend to do that, kyles! As it happens I have a "friend" who did the same to me. It was kind of my fault because I put off telling her because she is still single and gets upset whenever someone announces an engagement or a pregnancy. (Maybe if she stopped messing around with married men, she'd be settling down too :growlmad:) but same as your friend, I hadn't heard from her in months so to me, it didn't seem such a big deal to let her see it on Facebook. She had a go at me when I saw her and I apologised but now whenever I see her she has a little dig saying I'm not going to cope with two etc. I just ignore her comments now as she clearly can't be happy for anyone. 

Glad the little ones all had a good Christmas (and you guys of course!) :)

Sazzle, our next project is also clearing out the spare room and moving Olivia into it. I really want to redecorate it but we're going to be moving house next year so it seems a bit pointless :( we're going to let her choose some posters to put up instead though.


----------



## SazzleR

No, you're not mad to be angry at her, Kyles. I bet she doesn't tell you every little thing that happens in her life. I'd be annoyed with her too. 

The redecoration won't be a big project. I'm just going to paint the walls a light blue & get a new dark blue carpet. Then get some Thomas wall stickers, curtains & bedding. He'll need new furniture too but think I'm just going to get white pieces from Ikea. Keep it cheap! I don't know what he'll like in a few years time so I want it to be easy to change for him. 

Happy new year to you both anyway :) Hope you enjoy your sober celebrations. I doubt I'll see midnight! We're going to friends for a buffet & drinks (for everyone else!) but it's just over the road so I'll just bring Rex home when he's ready for bed & probably won't be far behind him!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Ladies :) It means a lot to me :) Some people are just so rude!

Happy New Year to you both :) I hope you enjoy your sober celebrations! We are staying in tonight :)
Probably pass out by 9pm like usual :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Rex's new bedroom sounds lovely! I took Olivia into the spare room today and tried to explain to her that it was going to be her room. Asked if she would like to sleep in the big bed, she said yes. Asked what colour bedding, she said pink and did she want peppa pig pictures on the wall, she said yes, and fairies too. :) I think she got it but tgen again later when I asked where her new room is she pointed at her old one! :dohh: we'll have to see how it goes...

Happy booze-free new year girls! :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

Happy new year, ladies!

Urgh, back to work for DH & me this week :( Back to reality! 13 working weeks left for me. Mat leave seems sooooo far away! :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Happy new year! :)

I've been back at work a week already and it sucks. 13 weeks, that seems so near! I can't believe how quick the time is going! What date do you plan to finish for mat leave? I'm planning to finish on the 11th April as long as baby doesn't make an early appearance! My office is relocating to York in February and I'm going to have to travel to work on the train every day until April so I really hope I'll be able to manage the travelling till 39 weeks :-/


----------



## SazzleR

I'm finishing on exactly the same date, Sarah! We can count down together :) That's when the Easter hols start so it's a good time for me to go. It's actually 14 weeks away but I have half term in there :thumbup: Although half term will not be relaxing cos DH works for a different authority & is on half term the week before me :( We only have a term time contract with our childminder & she's on my holiday schedule so I have Rex for a whole week on my own while in third tri. Argh!! Might have to visit my mum's, although she & my dad will be at work so that won't help much!

I'm sooooo jealous that you're going to be working in York!! I miss my hometown so much :( I know we'll never live there (DH won't, it's too expensive etc.) but I do wish I could! Whereabouts are you moving to?


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay that's so cool we're finishing on the same day! :happydance: I haven't had a midwife appt since 16 weeks and don't go again till 28 weeks so I won't have my matB1 till then and therefore can't officially apply for my mat leave yet but I'm pretty sure I'm going to stick with the 11th when I do. It means more time with my babies at the other end rather than sitting at home waiting for labour to start!

That's going to be tough being on your own with Rex at half term! Maybe get stocked up on new activities you can sit quietly and do together - eg play-doh, new colouring books, jigsaws maybe? Oh and lots of DVDs - not ideal I know but its only for a week!

What do you plan to do with Rex when you're on maternity leave? Livvy's in full time nursery at the moment and I plan to take her out when baby comes but maybe still send her for 2 half days a week for the socialising then when she turns 3 put her in for her funded sessions.

Our new office is quite central. Not sure the name of the road but I looked into getting a bus from train station to office (as no doubt I will be struggling to walk by then!) And the nearest stop is on peasholme green?

That sucks you miss it so much. There's something about the place isn't there. I lived in York until I was about 8 and have so many happy memories. Dh and I work together so the plan is that we will move there once my maternity leave is finished as it makes no sense for us to both travel, especially when we don't have any family keeping us here. It is stupidly expensive as you say but cheaper than 2 of us travelling 5 days a week. I think it'll be a nice place to bring up the kids too. Plus I have a good friend from work who is also planning to relocate there so at least I will know one person!


----------



## SazzleR

I haven't had a MW appointment since 16 weeks either. I didn't even see one at my 20 week scan as I was a 'see & send' case the sonographer said. I rang my MW team last week when they were at my surgery to ask for my MATB1 & they posted it out to me. I want to give it to work this week so I can get dates officially sorted out. I have unofficially said I'll go til Easter though so they could plan my cover. Everything is done so far in advance in teaching! This month, they'll start advertising &'interviewing new teachers for September! 

I think half term will have to be filled with easy things like you suggested. We've got our niece's 4th bday party on the Friday & our playgroup usually runs still on the Thursday so that's 2 days taken care of! Just 3 to fill now! I can always have a morning at a play centre as he'll happily go off on his own. 

Child care wise whilst on mat leave, I'm planning to send him to the CM on his usual days but for reduced hours, maybe just a morning or even something like 10-2 up until the summer holidays at the end of July. Then DH will be at home over the 6 week hols anyway. Then in September his free hours start & I've got his name down at the foundation unit at our local school so he'll do half days there Mon-Fri. I'll be able to take him & drop him off for his first full term which will be nice :) I need to officially put baby's name down at the CM for next Jan. 

You are definitely in the town centre for your new job. Very handy! In a non-pregnant state, it'd be an easy walk from the station but I agree, a bus is probably best for now! The bus services in York are good though. Really frequent :thumbup: Are the trains frequent? Even more jealous that you're going to be living in York soon!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Cool, I didn't realise you could ask them to post the matB1out, might give my docs a ring later.

I think you'll be fine half term week, sounds like he's got plenty to do! :) and wow looks like you've got it all worked out childcare-wise! I'm still unsure as to what days and hours we'll put livvy into nursery, trying to decide when will suit us all best. There is a toddler group session on a Wednesday morning at the same place and time as tge baby weigh-in clinic so I'll definitely be taking her along to that. They have a mummy and toddler swimming session once a week at our pool that I've always wanted to take her to and they have a free crèche I could maybe put the baby in while we do that so maybe I'll work her nursery days around that.

The trains to york are fairly frequent from here, about every half hour in the peak times so we should be ok getting there and back every day.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't been on in awhile you both look super busy with work :)

Happy New Year!

How are you both feeling?


----------



## SazzleR

I wish our pool had a crèche :( Ive taken Rex to a swimming lesson on a Monday morning since he turned 1 but now we're going to have to stop going cos I don't have anyone to have baby (or take Rex for me while I recover from labour, stop bleeding & get the all clear for exercise again). I'm going to look into weekend classes but I know they're over subscribed. At least we'll still be able to go to our usual Thursday play group altogether.

I really want to be able to do some baby groups with baby like I did with Rex. Hopefully I can find some things to do to fit around Rex's childcare. Otherwise I'll feel like baby is missing out :(

I'm feeling ok, thanks, Kyles :) Struggling to get comfy on a night now & frequently waking to change position (in between getting up with Rex when it's my night :dohh: ) So tired as a result but no where near as bad as first tri exhaustion! How are you feeling?


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh trust me the crèche isn't as good as it sounds, they only do two one hour sessions a week so I need to make sure one of those sessions coincides with one of the parent and tot swimming sessions before I'm good to go! It probably doesn't knowing my luck lol

That's a shame about rex's swimming lessons, I hope you can find some things to do with them both . its going to be hard trying to make sure neither LO misses out. 

Hi kyles! I'm good thanks how are you? Did you have a nice new year? x


----------



## kylesmom

Sorry you aren't comfy Saz it only gets worse LOL (right) let's hope not!

Swim class sounds fun, we had Kyle in swim class this past fall and he LOVED it, such a fish! 

We are starting him in soccer this Saturday, I get to chase him around the soccer field (indoors) for an hour lol lucky me ;)

I am feeling eh ok... Starting to get rid of the 24/7 nauseous feeling which I don't mind seeing long in my past! MS only a few times. Tired still but getting out of it and on to the second trimester thank goodness!

We are at a bad stage with my 2 year old, he loves waking up at 4:30am comes in our room to tell Daddy he is hungry..... He climbs out of the crib all the time and he refuses to sleep in his big boy bed. This transition is impossible! And VERY tiring!

It is freezing here the past 2 days, 3 degrees outside BRRRRRRR.
What is the temp like where you ladies are?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw bless, they just love the water at that age don't they! Olivia just has no fear of the water, she jumps in, thows herself back goes on the kids slide all by herself. Crazy little thing! :) Soccer sounds good just don't go over-doing it running around will you! 

Yay second tri for you next week! :happydance: I can't believe fast it's going! I'm going to be in third tri in 2 week's time! 

Olivia's going through a really crappy stage at the minute too, its stressing me out so much! She's refusing to go to bed on a night and screaming the house down in the process. She gets hysterical, tears rolling down her face and hyperventilating. When she finally does calm down she's absolutely exhausted and she just crashes out for the whole night :(

It's not too cold here actually, I haven't needed to wear my gloves all week :)


----------



## SazzleR

I can't wait for Rex to start football classes. All the ones round us are for school she kids though :( Enjoy that running around! :haha:

The cot to bed transition isn't much fun. We still get visits from Rex during the night :dohh: I don't let him stay in our bed unless it's gone 5am. Really hoping when we decorate & he gets a bigger bed that his sleep will improve. FX. But then it can't get much worse!!

We are having a very, very January. Think you guys must be getting the whole world's cold air at the minute. It's like 8 degrees Celsius (don't know Fahrenheit for you, Kyles, sorry!) most days. Ridiculous for this time of year. But we're having windy, stormy weather. No chance of a snow day. Gutted!


----------



## SazzleR

You posted while I was writing my post, Sarah! 

I don't think any 2 yr olds sleep well tbh. Well, neither Rex or any of my friend's children do/have. I'm sure they'll get better soon. But it is so hard being pregnant & dealing with nighttime issues :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks sazzler, that's reassuring to know its not just us. she seems to go through these weird regressions every month or so and it is just exhausting its like one day she's going to bed and sleeping fine and the next she's like this :(

Guess what, i think we're officially potty training as of this weekend. She's finally showing signs of being ready. She tells us she needs a wee or a poo and then does it on the potty! We might actually have one out of nsppies before the next one comes along, Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> It is freezing here the past 2 days, 3 degrees outside BRRRRRRR.
> What is the temp like where you ladies are?

OMG kyles, I've only just seen in the news What you're talking about with the freezing temperatures! That's CRAZY stuff! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck with the potty training, Sarah :thumbup: I trained Rex back in July. I didn't want to take nappies on holiday! By the end of day 2, I was ready to throw in the towel & try again in a month. Then, as if by magic, he woke up on day 3 & it just clicked. So don't despair if you seem to be getting nowhere! Now we very, very rarely have accidents, he takes himself for a wee on the potty complete with pulling his pants & trousers up & down :) and he's doing no. 2s on the toilet happily now. He needs help to get on the loo though so I think the potty will be around for a while yet until he's tall enough to himself onto the loo using his step.


----------



## kylesmom

Congrats On the potty training! We have been going at it for over a month now.
Kyle goes on the big potty and little potty. LOVES to go, only did #2 once I think he thought it was bad... Tried to stay as positive as possible i was sooooooo proud!

Had my ultrasound last night :) HB 145 and baby looked super healthy and kicking all over the place!

From the pic it looks girly to me :) I am going to post it in the guessing page and see what others think lol
The head shape is way different than what Kyle's was.
 



Attached Files:







baby 12weeks.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SazzleR

Yay to a healthy baby, Kyles :happydance: I am rubbish at gender guessing so I have no idea on team pink or blue, sorry! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's a girl though :)

Got some lovely news last night... My best friend is very cautiously pregnant :happydance: They've been TTC for well over a year & have had a couple of chemicals. They were actually due to start having fertility tests this month! She has an under active thyroid so I'm keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean for her :D


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Saz!
What fantastic news for your friend!!! Please keep me posted. That is so amazing for her!!!!
I will pray for a sticky bean :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Kyles what a gorgeous picture! :) I'm no good at skull theory and I can't see a nub. I think the head does have a similar look about it to Olivia's scan pics though...

Congratulations to your friend saz, that's great news :) I hope all goes well for her. How lovely your LOs will be so close in age :)


----------



## SazzleR

We hit double figures today, Sarah :happydance:

Argh! So much to do in these next 99 days!


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo! I hadn't noticed that :)

I'm not doing too badly, apart from needing to make those decisions about childcare I was talking about last week and sort out my maternity leave. 

We just have a few more essential things to buy, Olivia has now moved into the big bedroom but we still have to buy her new furniture. I also want to get potty training sorted before the small one arrives. So on second thoughts, I do have a fair bit to sort out in the next 99 days after all! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

congrats to you both for the double figures today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Don't mention child care to me at the minute, Sarah! :nope: I thought we had it all sussed out but it turns out we don't. Stress! Our childminder has asked us to pay a retainer for baby until it starts next January, which I was expecting. But I thought it would be a one off payment like a deposit. But no, she's saying she wants us to pay half of what we will be paying from next Jan which is like £150 per month for the next year. That's crazy money! Especially when you consider that most nurseries only want a deposit of between £50-£100 to secure a place. So we need to sit dine & do the sums to see what will actually cost us less in the long term. The issue is, the retainer may be ridiculous but the childminder is cheaper than a nursery usually so need to weight the two up against each other. If we decide to look at nurseries, Rex will probably have to use his free hours at the nursery & not go to foundation, which isn't really what I wanted. I'd hate to move him somewhere new when he's so settled :cry: Aaaargh!!! I could do without this stress. Really wish being a SAHM was an option :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww saz so sorry to hear bad news... That is crazy though to have a retainer this early on. The baby isn't even here yet! If you change your mind and go a different option will you get the money back? I hope things work out in the end for you, I am sure they will!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw sorry you're having such a hard time, saz. That is ridiculous that your childminder wants that much money for a retainer, and for a whole year too! :(

Wow kyles, second tri already! Congratulations! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

:nope: the retainer is non-refundable. DH is adamant we're not paying it & will take the gamble that she has space for Rex & put baby in nursery. Idk! It's stressing me out. Along with the huge to do list I have for before baby comes :(


----------



## Sarah lo

So, (trying to get my head around this for you saz) ideally you want:

From april-july - he's on reduced hours at the CM
July-sep - at home with his dad
Sep - jan - he will be at the FU for his 15 hours
Jan - sep 2015 - you'd want him to still do his 15 hours at tge FU and go to the CM the rest of the time?
Sep- school starts

So the CM wants you to pay the retainer from july 2014 till jan 2015?

So presumably the FU is only mornings so your options are:

Pay the retainer to guarantee his place with the CM from july till january

Not pay retainer and hope she has a space when the time comes

Put him in a nursery (but you think they will probably not allow him to do his funded sessions at the FU and will insist he does them there?)

What if he did the FU until january and then swapped to nursery? I know you didn't want to disrupt him too much but going back to the CM may be just as disruptive if some of the kids have moved on/ new ones have started etc. At that age they're very adaptable, and also if the baby's going into nursery it might be better to put them in together, as firstly it might help the little one settle and secondly they might give you a discount for having 2 in together. 

Or could he do his funded sessions with the CM right from the start? Thus keeping his space open the whole time?


----------



## SazzleR

Wow, Sarah! You've worked hard to figure that out. 

Yes, you are pretty much spot on. Except that from Jan 2015 he'd only need the CM on my 3 working days. And his retainer would only be from Sept cos we pay her pro rata so we pay her the same every month even though he doesn't ever go in August. So she'll be paid in August anyway. And we'd still the CM at FU cos she does the school run & she's only on our road so he won't forget her or the other kids. 

I did consider using the funding at the CM but then he won't be able to go to FU at all as they only do a Sept intake. And I honestly think he's ready for a school type environment with more structure. :shrug: 

Come Sept 2015 when he starts reception, I'm really hoping MIL will have retired & might drop him off & pick him up for me. Or we can look at breakfast & after school clubs. 

Apparently I only have to pay the retainer for baby from when it's born. So May onwards. But still. That's loads!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah I see, yes I agree the FU environment will be good for him at that age, and the CM doing the school run will no doubt be invaluable. What a headache :( I hope you manage to sort something out xx


----------



## SazzleR

I've just got back from a trip to A&E Waving goodbye to my sister out of the kitchen window this afternoon, I shut the window on Rex's index finger He screamed straight away & I saw it was bleeding so ran it under the tap for a minute it so only to see that there was a huge chunk of skin missing from the end & some of his nail was missing I had no idea what to do in my panic! All my first aid training from work deserted me. I managed to grab some kitchen roll & raise his arm but as there was only me in the house & it wouldn't stop bleeding, I didn't know what to then do. So I rang 111 who told me to take him to A&E but not to stop putting pressure on it. Rang DH's BIL to come to my rescue as everyone else was at work. Thankfully, a bleeding toddler got seen straight away by triage who put a huge dressing, bandage & sling it on & only waited just over an hour to see the doctor. He doesn't need stitches & has only damaged to the top layer of skin. Thank god. Feel so guilty He's been so brave.


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG how scary that must've been! Poor little thing, I'm glad he's ok. 

Don't feel guilty, hun. it happens to every mum at some point or other :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Had my GTT today. Did not enjoy the fasting! But the tests were fine. They managed to get blood at me without too much hassle. Usually it's impossible! But I did have to have the second blood taken from my hand which hurts much more :( The two hour wait wasn't too bad either. I took mock papers to mark to keep me busy! They kept my mind off food :thumbup: Just have to wait for the results now. I'll get a phone call if I've got it, otherwise a letter. FX for a letter! 

Rex seems to coping ok with his finger, bless him. I can't stop thinking about it & beating myself up though :cry: Hardly slept last night for going over & over it :(


----------



## Sarah lo

What's the GTT? Is it the diabetes test? If so I think I'm supposed to have that at some point too :( my midwife mentioned it at my booking in appointment becsuse my dad has diabetes. The midwife hasn't mentioned it again since so here's hoping she's forgotten! :haha: 

Aww don't beat yourself up about rex's finger, you weren't to know. We've all been through it, Olivia has a scar on her forehead where she ran into the corner of a wall and ended up with a huge gash on her head. She had to have it glued together and I felt absolutely awful for ages after. It stayed bright pink for months and months and I thought it was going to stay like that forever but its barely noticeable now thankfully. 

The point is that you held it together and got him to the hospital and fixed. And you were there to comfort him which is the part he will remember xx


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, it's the glucose tolerance test to check for gestational diabetes. I had to have it cos Rex was what they class as a big baby (over 4kg). I highly doubt I've got cos I've never had any other symptoms of if. Just a hoop to jump through to get my home birth. 

As I'm typing this, baby has got hiccoughs for the first time :cloud9: Was just thinking the other day, it was strange I hasn't felt them yet as Rex used to get them loads. I can feel the hiccoughs low down so fingers crossed that means baby is head down & is going to stay that way :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that's so cute! Come to think of it I haven't felt any hiccups this time around. I've been getting lots of nasty rib-kicks these last few days though :haha:

I've had the day from hell today. Olivia has turned into a monster over night. After having a really good week she has decided she no longer wants to potty train. She's refusing to use the potty and has had 4 accidents today so we've had to resort to pull-ups. And its just been tantrum after tantrum about everything else all day too. I'm absolutely exhausted and currently hiding upstairs while DH takes a turn with her. I can hear her kicking off at him about dinner as I type :(

I'm just absolutely gutted about the potty training. She was having the odd accident at nursery but otherwise was doing brilliantly then it's just like she changed her mind over night. Did yours have days like this?


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. I think it's probably her age I'm afraid to say. 

Back in September/October I had the most horrendous time with Rex & Olivia is a similar age now. I cried so many times cos I just couldn't cope with him. He was vile for about 5/6 weeks. Tantrums, lashing out at us & other kids at play group, screaming for his own way, a pain at mealtimes & bedtime and his short one hour nap completely disappeared so I had no respite. I was honestly at the end of my tether, what with dealing with first tri symptoms too. I remember one weekend at my mum's, I just completely broke down & told her that I was stupid to be having another when Rex was such a nightmare! But then he honestly just got better. It wasn't overnight. Maybe the space of a couple of weeks. And he's come out the other side so much more grown up & his talking made loads of progress as did things like counting & reciting songs. I think it's probably a developmental leap just before 2.5 yrs that's to blame. Not that that makes it any easier but Olivia's behaviour won't be like this forever. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks that helps, hopefully its just a phase. I've completely backed off the potty training today and put her back in a nappy. I think it was just too much pressure on both of us and if she was truly ready it wouldn't be this stressful, right?


----------



## SazzleR

Idk :shrug: It could be pure toddler stubbornness? Maybe leave it for a couple of weeks & try again with the potty training?


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol we've had another turn around today. This morning I put her in nappies and didn't mention the potty once. When I went to change her nappy this afternoon she refused to put another one on. I said to her if she won't wear her nappy she has to wee wee in the potty like a big girl and she said yes, Olivia wee wee potty. She's been using the potty all afternoon without needing any reminders from me whatsoever. Shes not had a single accident! I think i just needed to back off nagging her and use a bit of the old reverse psychology. 

Toddlers ay! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: They're so stubborn when they want to be!


----------



## SazzleR

Woken up with a cold today after having a sore throat all day yesterday :( Coild really do with some Lemsip to get me through my day at home sigh Rex :( Stupid pregnancy immune system!

We can't go to our usual Monday swimming lesson because he still has a dressing on his finger. I took it off last night to bath him. (We weren't allowed to get it wet for 3 days.) It is nasty but not as bad as I feared. He hated looking at it & got a bit upset about it until I dressed it again :cry: Feeling guilty all over again :(

With no swimming, he needs to run off some energy somewhere & it's icy here this morning. So looks like we're play centre bound. Even more fun with a stinking cold :(


----------



## kylesmom

Saz so sorry about Rex's finger :( That had to be awful! He will be ok don't worry. I hope your cold goes away fast!

Sarah good luck with potty training ! We are and have been currently trying, he goes whenever he wants to but still goes in his diaper.

He has been putting up a fight when we put his diaper on so i am thinking we should get underwear for him and test it out....... 

Kyle was with my mother when she had her curling iron on and he touched it. His whole finger was swollen with blisters and burns. I felt so bad. It took at least 2 weeks for it ot heal. Such a sad sad thing :( Don't worry to much!

Glucose test YUCK i am dreading that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Good to hear from you, Kyles :) How you feeling?

I hope Rex's finger heals up nice & quickly like Kyle's did. I know young skin heals better than older skin but I'm just desperate for it to be healed up already :( Redressed it again at bath time tonight but thinking that later in the week I should probably leave it uncovered & let some air get to it :shrug: Idk. I don't want him to knock it though :(

Finally picked a colour for Rex's new bedroom so decorating is on for this weekend. Feel like I've eventually got the ball rolling on preparing for baby. Still loads to do though. Eeeeeek!

I'm already tucked up in bed. It's only just gone 8pm :haha: Decided to leave my work until tomorrow night & have an early night instead to try & battle my cold.


----------



## kylesmom

Saz i am doing good. Still nauseous from time to time, I think this kid is doing backflips all day and night!

i wouldn't air it out, I remember talking to a doc of mine, the whole "air it out to heal quicker" doesn't make it heal any faster than when it is wrapped up. I would just keep it wrapped for a while longer. You will know when to take it off.

Hooray for the room getting done! 

This weekend we were so busy getting Kyle out of the crib and in to his big bed. We converted the crib to the little bed and he did great both nights and naps! So happy, now i just need to get him into his twin size bed in a different room. That is going to be our challenge.........


Have a good night :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Kyles you're back! We were about to send out a search party for you :) how are you? 

I think definitely give the undies a go for Kyle. If he's starting to dislike his nappy then he's probably ready to move on to the next stage. Olivia stayed in the same trousers and pants all day today without any accidents! Fingers crossed for another good day tomorrow :)

Saz, it probably is a good idea to let the air get to rex's finger nit whether he will leave it alone is another story. When Olivia had her cut head it was a good week or so before we could leave it plaster-free because tge little monkey kept scratching at it :dohh:

Sounds like you're getting there with the baby preparations :) what colour is rex's room going to be? We have just about finished Olivia's room, just need to wait till pay day to get the furniture :)

Kyles, what are your plans? Is Kyle moving into a big boy room?


----------



## kylesmom

I am around :) Sorry was a busy weekend and I usually don't get on the computer much on the weekends.

As of right now he is still in his original room. But the crib is converted. My next step is to get him into his room since it is almost all set up, painted, bed, just need to get the dresser in there. Once that is complete we should be set. We got him a lightening mcqueen twin size bed and he thinks it is more of a toy than an actual item to sleep in :/

Slowly going to start the transition. We shall see how it goes. Maybe this weekend since he is doing so good in the converted crib, i may just move that in to his new room...... Idk what to do yet though.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm just doing Rex's walls a light blue colour. Then he's having a dark blue carpet & white furniture. Ordered some Thomas bedding & curtains & plan to get some wall stickers. I figured, this way when he grows out of Thomas (if he ever does! He's totally obsessed & has been for over 18 months!) I can easily change it for him just with some new bedding, curtains & stickers :)

No phone call from the hospital today to say I've failed the GTT. FX I don't hear hear tomorrow either & I'll just wait for a letter to say I've passed then. I want my home birth!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

The boys' bedrooms both sound lovely and kyke's bed sounds so cool!

I said we weren't going to redecorate the spare room for Olivia but we decided to in the end. She asked for pink walls with peppa pig and fairies. I got her a pink chandelier and have got some butterfly stickers to stick on the walls. It now looks like a marshmallow threw up in there so I'd say we have achieved the look she was going for :)

Don't be disheartened if kyle takes a while to adjust to his new room, it took about 2 weeks for Olivia to get used to hers, she was a nightmare to put to bed every night at first, I ended up having to get into bed with her. but now she loves her big (double!) bed and actually asks to go to bed on a night now! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

A marshmallow threw up :rofl: Sounds like a fab girly room to me :thumbup:

Still no phone call from the hospital today so think I'm fairly safe in assuming I passed the GTT :happydance: Will just wait for the letter for absolute confirmation. Just celebrated with a bar of Dairy Milk :haha:

I think Rex's finger is healing up nicely :) When DH took his dressing off for bath time tonight, it was noticeably different from last night. I haven't put another dressing on for bed but will put one on again in the morning so he doesn't knock it at play group. 

I've been so uncomfortable with my bump today :( It's like baby is pushing trying to shove its way out. Under my ribs on the right hand side feels all stretched :( It's like baby had a growth spurt but my womb & bump need to catch up!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great you haven't had a call about the GTT yet, saz.

And good news for Rex too. It really doesn't take them long to heal does it. Bless him 

Deffo must be a growth spurt, they suck don't they! I had one last weekend. I just felt full to bursting all the time with loads of round ligament pain :( my LO has become very active lately, and seems to have lodged himself (I'm sure its a boy now because he's so awkward, stubborn and lazy) under my ribcage and somehow manages to kick me constantly in the ribs and under my belly button at the same time. How is that even possible?! It feels like they're stretching right out straight! 

Anyone else REEEALY glad they're not having twins?? :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh god, I'm soooooo glad not be having twins!! I think I grow big babies so two big babies in there?! I don't think I could cope! Feeling slightly less stretched today. My bump must've caught up with baby. I think I've genuinely forgotten just how big I got last time :dohh: I mean, I have photos but I just don't remember the feeling of being huge. It's going to fun working right up & running around after Rex, that's for sure!


----------



## Sarah lo

Same here! Olivia wasn't a big baby but I carried big, must have had a lot of water in there! At one point in the third tri my fundal height was so big if I'd measured 1cm bigger I would have been off the chart. I was massive. At 30 weeks people would be absolutely amazed and appalled that I still had 10 weeks to go and I constantly got asked if I was having twins :( 

I think I am smaller this time round, i must be because I haven't had half as many comments about my size :)

There is only one photo of me pregnant the last time and it was only taken because my mum insisted on taking one. She now displays it proudly on her Facebook where all can see. I look like an elephant :(


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: I'm sure you don't look like an elephant, Sarah! Luckily all the pics I have are just of my bump (I took fortnightly bump pics) so you can't see how big the rest of me got, thank goodness!

Just had my letter to say I officially passed the GTT. :happydance: I knew I didn't have GD. Why won't health professionals believe you can just have a larger baby without anything being wrong?! :dohh: 

I hope my fundal height doesn't measure big this time. I was never more than a couple of cms in front last time & caught up at the end & was spot on. I must have been the opposite to you, Sarah... I must've been all baby & hardly any fluid! Although, the amount that came out when my waters broke, it definitely felt like there was a lot!

They're already saying I might need growth scans after Rex was a 'big baby' so measuring big would give them just the ammunition they need to stop my home birth :( Supppose we'll find out next week at our next appointments :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for Rex feeling better! And Awesome news about the GTT!

Sarah the room sounds awesomely delicious :) LOL
Don't worry about the pictures, I took one every 4 months with Kyle because i was 30 lbs lighter and all belly! This time around NO WAY! I am huge and i look like I have a small gut not a baby :(

Growth spurts are fun aren't they :( Try to stay as comfy as possible! 

I am currently sick with a cold :( Just went to the doc to make sure it was just a cold, she said if i strike a fever to take an antibiotic. UGh not being about to take anything but Mucinex sure does suck!


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. I'm on the tail end of yet another cold now so you have my sympathy. I'd recommend hot water with honey & lemon to sooty your throat. And an Olbas oil inhaler if you guys have the Olbas brand over there? I remember Sarah recommending a saline nose spray like the one for babies last time I was ill too so that could help clear your nose.


----------



## kylesmom

yes, I have a saline nose spray thankfully, the throat is now so itchy grr.. Tea and water around the clock :) Thank you for the positive vibes. Glad you are at the tale end!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww sorry you're both feeling yucky :( 

Yes, saline spray and olbas oil - good. And the honey with lemon is surprisingly effective for tickly throats. 

Olivia started with a bit of a cough again last week but luckily it never came to anything. I really hope I can get through the next 3 months without catching another one! 

Actually while we're on the subject of pregnancy-friendly medicines are either of you guys suffering from indigestion? I've got it so bad at the moment and at my wits end with it. The worst part is the acid reflux. I go to bed on a night and I can feel everything I've eaten coming back up into my throat (sorry tmi maybe) i feel like I'm constantly full when I'm actually not too. I've been taking tums/rennies but a) its not really working and I'm having to take nearly half a packet a day and b) the texture of them make me feel sick.

Is there anything else I can take or do? I've seen liquid gaviscon in the shops but its like a fiver a bottle so I don't wanna buy it unless I know it's going to work. Or would the doctor be able to give me something stronger?


----------



## SazzleR

My SIL had horrendous heart burn in her first pregnancy, Sarah, & the doc gave her industrial size bottles of Gaviscon on prescription, so free to us :thumbup: Maybe the MWs could prescribe that too if you ask next week? I remember ribbing my SIL something rotten cos wherever we went, she'd bring this huge bottle of Gaviscon & in the end was just necking it straight from the bottle :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

:haha: that'll be me in a few weeks' time I bet! 

I'm not going to the midwife next week :( I left it too late to ring up for an appointment and they couldn't fit me in till the week after :blush:

I'll try some of that liquid in the meantime.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( Thats rubbish about your MW appointment, Sarah :( Our's book your next appointment while you're there. This ones been booked since 16 weeks!

Definitely get some Gaviscon liquid in the mean time. Hope it helps :hugs:

On with decorating Rex's room today. Making progress at last!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's loads better than my doctors, we can't book more than 3 weeks in advance :(

The gaviscon is fantastic. Only trouble is I got through half a £5.50 bottle yesterday :-/ I might have to see if I can get in to see the doctor next week or its going to cost me a fortune!

Good to see you're getting there with rex's room :) 

We're going to take Olivia to soft play this morning. Its going to be a big skive for me, I can't run around the climbing frame with her anymore so I get to sit and drink coffee while DH does it all :D


----------



## SazzleR

Rex's room is all painted. Dead pleased with the colour :) Carpet is being fitted on Thursday. We're getting there! 

I'm shattered though! And so was Rex from a busy weekend with his grandparents. I didn't even get to finish his story tonight before he was fast asleep. Bless him :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, nearly there! I bet he'll love his new thomas room :)

Olivia's still going through her pain in the bum phase :( you name it, she kicked off about it today. Didn't want to brush her teeth, use the potty (or put a nappy on) her cup was the wrong colour, she wanted to help me sew a button on her pyjama top and kicked off when I wouldn't let her play with the scissors, didn't want a bath, deliberately threw water on the floor, ate crayons when I told her not to, everything I asked her was met with a resounding "NO!" Then wouldn't go to bed. Ugh! Why am I having another one again? :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

It honestly just her age, Sarah, don't worry. The time around 2.5 was bloody awful for us but he's so much better now. I'm sure by the time baby comes, Olivia will be back to being an angel :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls :) 

Sarah it is the age, Kyle is going through that now as well. Melt downs for NO reason, Mommy wash hands ok lets go, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i don't want to WHAHHHHH melt down! Kid can't make up his mind! It's frustrating but you just have to laugh it off inside. Best saying ever ( This to shall pass) :)

Saz- hooray for Rex's room getting almost done, VERY exciting!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Ladies I have been so awfully sick now for 6 days :( I can't sleep I am coughing, and I have NEVER had so much mucus in my throat/nose in my life! This is the worst! 

MY doc gave me antibiotics to take if i struck a fever, but i haven't :( Debating on if i should start them or not :( Don't want to hurt this poor peanut that is growing but the doc said that they would be ok to take. I just hope i can kick this soon. 

I lost my voice on friday afternoon and it's still gone 3 days later! My husband bless his heart has been so great this weekend since I couldn't even talk to my son :( 

Trying to take care of a 2 year old with no voice is IMPOSSIBLE!!! 

Do you think I should take the antibiotics? Or just see if one day this cures itself?


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww kyles that sucks. I'm so sorry you're feeling so rough :(

What kind of antibiotics are they? I had to take amoxycillin for a uti a couple of months ago and my doc (& Google) told me it was absolutely fine to take in pregnancy


----------



## kylesmom

thanks :)
It is amoxycillin. 
I called the doc and they said do not take it unless you have a fever :( This is my primary doc office not my obgyn. I think i should just fill it and take it. 

When I was pregnant with Kyle i had the almost same identical symptoms and i took meds to clear it up.
IDK :(


----------



## Sarah lo

If it was me I'd probably just take it, I don't see what harm it can do really, surely its either going to help or do nothing. But that's just me, I'm a bit of a what-the-hey kind of person :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

agreed, I am going to fill it tonight. Tired of feeling this way........ Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. Sorry to hear you're feeling so poorly :( I agree with Sarah. Take the antibiotics. I think it's safe to say that after 6 days, your body isn't going to fight the bug off on its own. 

When I was pregnant with Rex, I had to take a course of pretty strong antibiotics for bacterial vaginosis as it could've caused early labour :( Rex came out fine! The risk of early labour outweighed any possible harm from the antibiotics. That's the way you've got to look at it. You can't take care of Kyle while you're so poorly & you've got to think of him too :hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

Thank you girls so much! I started the antibiotic last night, It is NOT going to kick itself at this point. Was up all night (TMI) throwing up mucus :(

I'm glad I got the antibiotics, let's hope i start to feel better in a couple days. It's a 7 day one pill 3 times a day kind of wait......... BLAH.... 

XOXO you two are so sweet.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hope you feel better soon kyles :hugs: xx


----------



## SazzleR

Hope the antibiotics kick in soon for you, Kyles :hugs:

I have a ridiculously active baby tonight! My bump is moving & jerking all over the place!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww lovely :) I suspect my LO is bum-up already as I'm still getting loads of kicks in the ribs, always on my right side. 


did you have your next MW appointment yet, saz? Mine is next Tuesday. 

How are you feeling today kyles? 

Xx


----------



## kylesmom

aww active babies! I feel this one alot as well. Feels like little thuds ;)

I am feeling a little better. Slept most of the night so thats great!
The antibiotics are definitely working. Thank goodness I took them.


----------



## Sarah lo

Glad you're feeling better. Its a good job you decided to take your tablets in the end. 

Yay, you're feeling kicks already! :) x


----------



## SazzleR

Good to hear you're starting to feel better, Kyles :thumbup: Yay for movement too!

My MW appointment is tomorrow, Sarah. :) Will have to take Rex with me so I hope he behaves cos I'll be there quite a while I think whilst they attempt to get blood out of me as usual no doubt :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Good luck tomorrow Saz! Hope the appointment goes well and that Rex behaves :) Keep us posted!


----------



## SazzleR

All fine at the MW :) But baby was being very awkward when she got the Doppler out :haha: Every time she found the heart beat, baby kicked/punched with all its might so she couldn't actually measure the heart rate. But she said she wasn't worried as it was obviously very active & the heart beat she managed to hear were good & strong. She seems to think that baby is breech at the minute :( I know I'm no expert but I don't think I agree! Every time it gets hiccoughs, I feel them really low down :shrug: She did say that at this stage, it's pretty hard to tell the difference between a head & a skinny bum :haha: If it is breech, it had better turn. I want my home birth!!! I'm measuring ever so slightly bigger but only 1cm so nothing to worry about just yet. Getting blood was tough as predicted. Ended up having it out of the back of my hand which really hurts :cry: 

Rex was well behaved, thankfully. He took his doctor's set to help when I explained we were going to the doctir's :cloud9:

Rex had his first real nightmare last night :cry: He woke up crying & screaming for me & then when we got to him, he was creaming about a giant spider in his room. He was petrified, poor thing :( He wouldn't settle back to sleep so ended up in our bed. Not good for sleep for me but he slept like a log!


----------



## Sarah lo

Good to hear everything is ok with the LO. There's plenty of time for him/her to turn if they are breech so I really wouldn't worry at this stage. how totally cute that Rex too his doctors kit to help with the checkup! :) 

How awful about him having a nightmare, poor little lamb. There's been a couple of times liv has woken up in the night screaming and when I've gone to her she's already packed up her rabbits and her sippy cup and is stood waiting to come into our bed (she has 3 rabbits that go everywhere with her) her speech is still not good so she doesn't say why but I assume nightmare :( 

So yesterday my work put on a bus trip to go and see our new office in york. You were right, saz it is very central. The office looks nicer than the one we have. It did bring it all home that I'm going to be a commuter working long days very soon though :-/ we start there on the 10th Feb. Our new office has a nursery on site that I have fallen in love with. You can look out of my office window and see them playing outside. I would feel so much better knowing she was just there. Its £200 a month more than we already pay for Olivia though so we just can't afford it :cry: but maybe the little one will go there one day after we've moved house and olivia has gone to school etc..


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for an awesome visit! Glad the baby is doing great!
Rex is so cute!

Scary the dreams.... I'm glad he was able to go back down easily.

Thats great Sarah about the new office. Oh i would LOVE to be able to watch kyle all day play :( I hope it works out and you do get to send the kids there.

As for the night wake ups, do either of your children have there 2 year old molars? The very far back teeth. Kyle would wake up screaming at night, and as of this week both the bottom teeth in the back broke through the skin. He has been a trooper through them breaking through. Lots of drool though...

He officially has the AWFUl cold that i am still getting over. I feel so bad for him :( Runny nose and barking cough. Hope his heals quicker than mine did :(


----------



## SazzleR

Rex got his 2 yr molars just before his 2nd bday. He was a pretty early teether. I do remember them being awful coming through though :( We had many sleepless night. Lots of medicine!

Aw, Sarah, the nursery sounds amazing. But the fees sound steep! Probably cos it's so central :( Hope she can go there one day. 

I'm off down to London tonight for a weekend with my uni girls. I went at 35 weeks when pregnant with Rex & was pleasantly surprised at how many people gave up their seat on the tube for me. Fingers crossed for the same this weekend!


----------



## kylesmom

Have a great time!!!
Enjoy your weekend ladies!


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia has all her back teeth now thankfully. But possibly at the time I was talking about when she would wake up crying might have been around the same time she got her furthest back one come to think of it. 

Poor Kyle! I hope he doesn't get it ss bad as you did :( 

Saz, hope you have a lovely time! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Hope you both had lovely weekends, ladies :)

I had a fab time with my friends but I'm so exhausted today. Think I forget that I'm heavily pregnant & normal things do take it out of me more now. 

I'm now even more convinced that baby isn't breech at all. It had hiccoughs twice on Saturday & both times I only felt them low down :shrug: 

While I was away, DH went to IKEA for Rex's 'big boy' furniture. Unfortunately, they didn't have the bed we wanted but he got everything else. Looks like another trip this weekend :dohh: Hoping Rex can spend his first night in his new bedroom next Sunday :) Blind, curtains, lights & wall stickers to sort on Sunday then we're done. Then the nursery revamping can begin. Still a lot to do but feel like we're getting there at long last.


----------



## kylesmom

Glad it was a great weekend.

We are getting 5-8 inches of snow currently. I am so sick of snow. We have never seen this much in a long time! I emailed my boss to tell him I want to work from home today. He hasn't responded. He expects people to show up in 14 inches of this stuff. Which I did two weeks ago. Very unsafe and today I'm.not going to risk.mine or.my sons life to go to a job I can do from.home.
Weekend was good. Very productive I cleaned and cleaned kyle spilled a giant bottle of baby soap on the bathroom floor and then I washed a diaper. Those little beads are insane to clean! Lol


----------



## SazzleR

Send some snow my way, Kyles :) Aside from a few short snow flurries in Thursday, we've had nothing here this winter :( I want a snow day!

I've washed a nappy before too :dohh: It's amazing how much filling those things have!


----------



## kylesmom

You can have ALL this snow. We haven't even seen the grass in months! Its so depressing. I am at home today luckil y. We are getting a foot today. I will upload pics tomorrow if I can. My husband left work early and we all built a snowman  fun in the snow but so sick of it lol


----------



## Sarah lo

Haha! Do you guys mean you washed a DISPOSABLE nappy? I bet that was interesting! :haha:

We haven't had any snow here at all this year either :( very jealous kyles!


----------



## SazzleR

Yep, a disposable :dohh: A complete & utter mess!! I think I must've put it in the wash bin instead of the nappy bin in a sleep deprived haze! Cos no clue how it got there! :haha: Thankfully it was only a wee filled one!!


----------



## kylesmom

I recommend NEVER washing one! Yes a disposable one. The mess is awful. I have no clue if it was pee filled or clean. Either way I had to rerun the wash lol


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: oh dear!


----------



## kylesmom

Here is a pic of our snowman yesterday :)
 



Attached Files:







kyle 009.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow huge snowman! :)

So I went to see the midwife this afternoon. All is good, got my gaviscon prescription at last :) as i suspected from all the rib-kicks I've been getting baby is head down already and listening to the heart beat the midwife guessed a girl :)


----------



## kylesmom

That is great news! A girl oh yay!!!! Glad you are going to get some relief soon :)


----------



## SazzleR

That's a helluva snowman, Kyles! Jealous of all that snow!

Glad all was well at the MW, Sarah :) Another girl. Very jealous!! 

A kid at our childminder's had nits. Total nightmare! Nit combed Rex tonight & there's no sign. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol its not an exact science so doesn't mean its definitely a girl :haha: The MW did say she wasn't entirely sure as she could hear a bit of a "train" going on in there at the same time, just that she was leaning towards girl. Plus the last midwife to have a listen thought boy. Having said that, the one I saw today is the head midwife at our practice :thumbup:

Oh no not nits! I dread the day mine gets nits the thought of them makes my skin crawl :sick: I bet you were so relieved not to find any!


----------



## SazzleR

I was very relieved to not find any! Will nit comb again at bath time tonight as apparently they can take up to 7 days to appear :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Still no sign of the nits. Phew!

I woke up with big white-yellow crusty patches in the nipple area of my PJ top this morning. Very attractive! :dohh: Think it's safe to say my colostrum is getting ready!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol I've had that happen to me too :blush:


----------



## SazzleR

Why is pregnancy so glamorous?! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh my gosh! What are nits? I think we call them Lice here? Such a different language we have :)

Thank goodness you haven't seen any yet!

TMI do you both remember having crusty nipples? Not to crusty but sometime they are rough and well ya know. Not as bad as that yet. Didn't know i have that to be looking forward to :)

My doctors appointment is in a couple hours. Get to hear the heart beat :)
Also scheduled our 20 week ultrasound for the 28th!

I am leaving on Tuesday to fly to the other side of the country and then to visit my sister! Lot's of travel in my near future, leaving for a week. Going to be so hard to be away from Kyle that long. I have done weekend when he was little NEVER this long and only twice before. I am heart broken and not sure if i am going to handle it ....sigh.


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, Kyles, sorry, nits is the slang term for head lice! I need to remember you're across the pond!

Yep, crusty, rough nipples here earlier in pregnancy. I'd say they resembled the texture of Fruit Pastilles but you prob don't have them over there :dohh:

Enjoy your week away. Just think of the R&R when you're missing Kyle. You'll miss him more than he misses you I'm sorry to say. :hugs:

The longest I've been without seeing Rex was 3 nights when I was I hospital when he was about 18 months old. He wasn't allowed on the ward. I missed him so bad but knew he was getting well looked after by DH.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yep, nits are the same thing as head lice :sick: so so gross! 

I don't think I have the rough nipples thing, certainly not as rough as fruit pastilles :haha: definitely get the manky yellow stuff every now and again though lol

Aw kyles, its awful being away from the little ones isn't it. Olivia went to sleep at her grandma's last Saturday night - totally not the same thing, I know but I hated it and couldn't sleep knowing she wasn't just in the next room. she drives me mad but I can't stand to be away from her! Kyle will be absolutely fine with his daddy though and you'll be back with him before you know it so try and enjoy yourself. On the plus side, at least you get to take one of your babies with you :)

Good luck for your doctor's appointment later, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## kylesmom

You both are so sweet! Thank you for the positive vibes! 
I know daddy will be good to him. I am just wondering how I am going to sleep withoit the static of a baby monitor lol. Probably peacefully! 
Yikes nits are the worst!!! I woyld shave kyles head if he had those suckers! Impossible to get rid of. How is Rex so far? 

We do not have fruit pastilles here but I think you get what I mean heheh. 

Doc appt went great. Babys heart was thumping away


----------



## SazzleR

Still no sign of the lice, thankfully! Hoping he's escaped them. 

Yay for hearing the heartbeat, Kyles :) Love that part!

If you seriously do struggle to sleep, download a white noise app for your phone. I use one on the rare occasion I'm away & find it really relaxing :thumbup: My fave is rain shower noises!


----------



## Sarah lo

Great news from your doctors appointment, kyles :)


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls!
Great idea Saz! I will be downloading that for sure!

Great news about Rex. FXing he does not get them!


----------



## SazzleR

Rex is at a birthday party this morning at a play centre. DH is staying at home to build Rex's new furniture as we're hoping he can spend the first night in his new room tomorrow night :) But that means I'm flying solo at the party. Luckily it's at a smaller place where you get exclusive use during a party so it won't be mobbed like a normal play centre on a Saturday but the main way into the play equipment is through two big vertical foam rollers which are a squeeze at best of times for adults. There's no way I'm getting through them in my current state! Rex best be well behaved otherwise I'll have to ask another parent to take pity on me & go get him out for me :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh dear, them rollers don't sound good for us horizontally-challenged ladies!

Olivia was at a soft play birthday party on Tuesday and I was worried about the same thing but she was great going off on her own and making friends with other toddlers. There was one tiny incident when she took a bowl of ice cream on the slide without me noticing :-/ but a lovely friend of mine went after her for me (and chased her round for a good 10 minutes before she finally surrendered the ice cream!) :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: That was sneaky of Olivia! Thankfully, Rex was really good. There was one little incident where he pushed a bigger boy but that was on floor level so easily sorted that!

Best get off here & get on with sorting his room out!


----------



## Sarah lo

He pushed a bigger boy?? Go Rex! :haha: glad it wasn't too stressful for you otherwise :)

How did you get on with the decorating? Will he be sleeping in his nice new room tonight?


----------



## SazzleR

He ALWAYS starts on bigger kids :dohh: He has no fear & is so blooming confident. I have to watch him like a hawk!

Rex's new room is all done. Dead pleased with it :)
 



Attached Files:







A8ACE940-0C0C-4E85-8DE0-66EEF73B650E_zpshapgjlie.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2









61ADEDC6-C1DB-48B3-8E4B-B32ED0E33DDF_zpsrk9fxdg7.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow that looks great! I love the name above the bed with Thomas pictures in it :)


----------



## SazzleR

My hopes that the excitement of a Thomas bedroom might out do the change of a new room & bigger bed were unfounded. Rex was up twice last night & ended up in with us at 4am. So tired today :( Really hope he gets used to his new room soon. FX.


----------



## kylesmom

The room looks awesome! Rex's name looks so cool!

So sorry he was up at night :( It will get better, it's new he will eventually like it. 

Kyle slept in his big boy bed for the first time on Friday night. That was it though :( 
He did great. UP at 5am but that is impressive :) We still have to finish it up :)

I just now have to find a way to put him in the big bed and KEEP HIM THERE! He just wants out and to play play play. Tired of laying donw with him for over an hr to put him to sleep. Sigh.. This will get better right!

Glad you both had a great time at the parties and not to much trouble for the kiddies :)


----------



## SazzleR

Rex is generally the opposite of Kyle. He goes to sleep at bedtime just fine. It's staying in bed through the night that's the issue :dohh: I really try to tell myself that no school age kids need help getting to sleep or get up through the night. We can't have much longer left until our first borns are perfect every night. But who knows what a newborn will do to disturb their sleep :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Amen to that!!!!

I was told to just keep putting him to bed and leaving over and over to break the habbit of sitting in there waiting for him to pass out.

It will be frustrating for sure, but i guess i have to do it :( Sigh these kids need to get trained ASAP before #2 gets here :)

I leave tomorrow to fly to the other side of the country :) I will try my best to get on this site as much as i can but with the time difference etc it may be limitted. If i don't chat i hope you both have a wonderful week!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

It took Olivia a couple of weeks to get used to her big girl bed and new room and even now she has the odd night when she doesn't want to go to bed.

For a while I was having to get into bed with her till she fell asleep but it didn't really work because she would wake in the night and cry because I had gone so in the end I had to just be firm with her and tell her no. I told her she could have a gold star sticker if she stayed in bed all night and so far that seems to be working. We're getting through a lot of stickers because she now expects one every morning but its a small price to pay lol 

Today was my first day at the new office in York. Its been a long day but not as bad as I thought. The only problem was that I had an appointment to get my whooping cough jab at 5:30, the train got me back home for 5:00 and Olivia's nursery closes at 6:00 so it was a proper mad dash to get from the train to the car, get Olivia from the other side of town and get back to the doctors in time for my appointment.

Olivia was a little monkey at the doctors too. She made straight for the play area but I needed to be in a different waiting area so I had to get her out of the play area and into the boring waiting room. First she started climbing on the seats, then she ran away down a big long corridor and I had to run after her. She was a good girl while I was getting my jab, thankfully (so the nurse gave her a sticker because mummy had been so brave lol) but it went downhill again from there. She had done poo so I took her into the disabled toilet to change her nappy. I thought I might as well have a wee while I was there....and Olivia thought it would be fun to pull the emergency assistance cord. Cue nurses urgently banging on the door to make sure we were OK while I frantically tried to pull my pants up and dress back down before they burst in and exposed my bum to the whole waiting room :dohh: luckily I managed to make myself decent just in time!
finally, just to top it all off she ran away outside while I was trying to queue up for my prescription of gaviscon and refused to get in the car afterwards. I don't think I've ever been so mortified :haha:

Kyles- I hope you have a lovely trip, enjoy all that relaxation time! :) xx


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah that sounds like an exhausting day, it made me tired just reading it!!!!

I hope you can rest and put your feet up the rest of the night, yikes! I refuse to take Kyle to my doc appointments because i am afraid how he would react LOL
at least it's over now :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol never take your toddler to the doctors unless its absolutely positively necessary :)

She's gone to bed now thankfully. Tomorrow and Wednesday DH is working from home and therefore will do the nursery drop off and pick up so it should be a little easier for me.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Sarah! That is an absolute nightmare of a trip to the docs!! :hugs: Shame you couldn't have a big glass of wine after that! 

This is what most trips to the docs are like for me with devil toddler :dohh: :haha: I hate taking him but unfortunately, MW clinic is in my day off when I have no childcare. I always feel like I can't listen properly & forget to ask things because I'm too busy trying to stop Rex trashing something. For example, she didn't mentor my whooping cough jab & I forgot to ask. Will have to ask next time. 

Good to hear your first day in the new office was ok though :)

Kyles, I did 'rapid return' to get Rex to sleep in his bed at bedtime. I sat on the landing just outside his door & when he got up, straight away I'd put him back to bed without saying a word. The first night, I was actually sweating by the end of it!! I put him back over 50 times but eventually he gave in & every night after that, he got up fewer times until he was falling asleep on his own. It's tough going to start with but worth it in the end :thumbup:

Rex actually stayed in bed all night last night :happydance: May have been a complete fluke but we'll see!


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm like that too when I take Olivia somewhere important with me, just can't concentrate on a thing anyone says because I have one eye on little madam the whole time. Definitely ask your midwife what she thinks of the whooping cough jab. Mine was adamant I should have it done.


----------



## SazzleR

Unplanned, Rex has gone to bed without a dummy for the first time tonight! We lose them constantly (I think he stashes them places :haha: ) but made the decision not to buy any more since the new year. We were down to 2. One is in his bag but we couldn't find the other one at bedtime. And Rex didn't seem bothered at all :shrug: I can't believe it cos he appears addicted! He went to sleep just fine but who knows what the night waking a will be like. Wish us luck!


----------



## Sarah lo

Good luck saz! I'm sure he'll be fine.

It's funny how suddenly things just don't matter to them anymore isn't it?

Olivia used to absolutely love her bottle but when she started to chew through the teats they had to go. I threw them all away one night and gave her a sippy cup in the morning. I thought she would kick off but she didn't care one bit!

My MIL told me that when DH was a baby/toddler he loved his dummy and wouldn't sleep without it. Then one day at about age 2 she said to him "right Jason, you're big boy now you don't need a dummy anymore" so he took the dummy out of his mouth, threw it in the cot and never touched it again!


----------



## SazzleR

It honestly is like a switch has just gone off inside him & he suddenly doesn't need his dummies anymore. He didn't even ask for one at bedtime tonight. And he slept all the way til 4am this morning & even then I think it was a bad dream that woke him up cos he was shouting for me & talking some muddled rubbish about blood :( DH got in bed with him to settle him & he then slept until after I got up :happydance: And I've not heard a peep out of him tonight so far despite this ridiculous gale force wind that honestly sounds like it might blow our house down!!

One less thing to battle once baby arrives anyway with the back of the dummy. It's definitely the right time for another baby! All the big stuff with Rex is sorted like potty training, no bottles, sleeping in a bed, feeding himself & even things like getting undressed etc. Just need to go through it all again with baby! :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

That's good he slept well the other night, how did he get on last night? It was super windy here too, I thought our windows might blow in and land on our bed wizard of oz-style at one point :-/ Olivia slept right through it all. 

We're getting there with Olivia too, we've given up on potty training for now but everything else is just about sorted. Let's just hope they don't regress when the babies get here!


----------



## SazzleR

Last night was pretty much the same as the night before. He woke up once & DH settled him in his bed. But he was up for the day at just before 6 :( Gutted on my day off when I could've had a bit more sleep before we had to get up to get ready for play group. 

Going to spend another half hour decluttering the nursery this afternoon so I can start to strip the wall paper. Still so much to do!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Haha its always the way. DH was working from home yesterday and the day before and Olivia slept in till 7 both days giving DH a lovely lie-in. Today it was my turn to do the nursery drop-off and therefore get up a bit later and guess what time Olivia gets up - 6am of course! :dohh:

I was a really mean mummy this morning, Olivia was refusing to put her coat and shoes on and we were late so I scooped her up without any shoes or a coat on and put her in the car like that :-\ i feel a bit bad about that now :blush: I don't think she will do it again in a hurry though! (Obviously I did bring her coat and shoes with us to nursery, I wasn't that mean!)

I didn't realise you were redecorating the nursery too, what do you have planned? We're not re-doing ours as its gender neutral and still looks nice enough.


----------



## SazzleR

I don't think that's mean, Sarah! I've done that before! And carried him round the corner to the CM's in the same state! :haha: 

I'm not fully redecorating the nursery. Our's is gender neutral too. It just needs patching up thanks to DH's totally non-existent DIY skills & a couple of mishaps :dohh: Mishap no. 1 involved him attempting to put some shelves up & failing miserable. This resulted in about 30 holes on the one wallpapered wall. Grrrr! I'm going to attempt to just strip off the one drop with the holes in and see if the leftover roll I've got in the garage is still ok colour wise. Hopefully what's on the wall won't have faded too much cos the blackout blind got left down most days. Mishap no. 2 was due to our leaking ensuite toilet which caused a bit of a damp patch on the nursery ceiling so I need to very careful repaint the ceiling. We've also got an off cut of carpet cheap that we're gonna put down cos the carpet in there is pretty stained with milk spills, Sudocrem etc. But that's 'all' I'm doing :dohh:

I managed to finish clearing it today. Just need to get DH to put some stuff up in the loft & need to wait for our bin to be emptied tomorrow so I can chuck some rubbish!! So at least the furniture can all go into the middle of the room now to make space for stripping the wall paper.


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: that's hilarious your DH managed to put 30 holes in the wall for a set of shelves! Your touch ups sound straight forward enough, should look good as new :)


----------



## SazzleR

I think I'm being conservative by saying 30 holes too :dohh: And the shelves only stayed up about a week! They flopped down as soon as I put something on them!! Rex still goes on about daddy breaking his stars :haha: (the wallpaper has stars on it!). 

DH is soooo bad at DIY bless him. I do most stuff with the help of my lovely dad. Although SIL usually helps me wallpaper :thumbup: DH's forte is electronics & gadgets. Our whole house is networked up etc. & he's always getting phone calls from friends about their computers & internet issues but ask him to do anything remotely practical :nope: :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha brilliant! :haha:

My DH isn't too bad when it comes to DIY, its just getting him to do stuff in the first place. He's really lazy. He still hasn't put up the bathroom blind that I bought when I redecorated the bathroom last august :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

My DH can be lazy too but once he gets it into his head that something needs doing, you can't stop him!

We had my sister's surprise baby shower yesterday. She was very shocked when she walked in! :) One the games we played involved cutting a length of tape to fit around her back & bump. I used my existing bump & cut tape to match that. May as well use my resources :haha: I was the closest but my tape was still an inch bigger :dohh: She's 7 weeks ahead of me too! I'm obviously growing a monster!!

In the middle of the baby shower yesterday, DH FaceTime'd me to show me a huge egg on Rex's head that he got from running into the edge of a door at my SIL's whilst charging around with his cousin. He didn't warn me he'd done it so when I saw it on the screen, I burst into tears :cry: I felt so guilty that I wasn't there to comfort him. :( By Rex's bath time last night it had gone down but I still hate knowing he was hurt & I couldn't give him a big hug & kiss :( Think the pregnancy hormones must be making me more emotional!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww poor Rex! :hugs: That was a bit thoughtless of your DH doing that without any warning, men just don't have the same instinct at we do, he just won't have thought about how you would feel seeing that out of the blue.

Sounds like your sister had a great baby shower though :) 

We had a lovely day out as a family today. I don't know if I mentioned but because our work moved offices at such short notice they are paying for all our travel so DH and I now both have a season ticket for the train to york. 

So today we thought we'd use it to have a day out paid for by work! :) DH and I used our season tickets and Olivia was free because she's under 5, Olivia was over the moon that she got to go on a choo choo train! We went to the railway Museum which is free entry, followed by pizza hut for lunch. So we had a family day out and only had to pay for the food :)


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww, sounds like a fab day out, Sarah :D We may well have crossed paths on the train station today! I caught a train back to Donny from York this morning. After a lovely 11 hours sleep at my mum's :) I was in bed for 9 last night :haha:

Rex absolutely loves the NRM. But then he is obsessed with trains! If the weather is bad next week when I'm on half term, we'll be making a trip there on Monday with my mum. If it's nice, we're planning a trip to a petting farm up near Thirsk (can't think what it's called). 

Rex's head looks way better today, thankfully. There's no lump there at all now, just a bruise. I wish he could just slow down a bit & he might not injure himself so much :dohh: A typical boy!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I think you would have known about it if you'd crossed our path yesterday, I would have been the one with the toddler having a tantrum because she didn't want to get off the train/into her pushchair/walk by herself/insert any other perfectly reasonable request here. :haha:

I wonder if you mean monk park farm? We went for a day out there last summer and it was great. There's loads for them to do besides seeing the farm animals. There's a petting shed, tractor rides, a huge sandpit and play ground, there's even a little toddler section where they can ride on toy tractors away from the bigger kids. You definitely need a nice day for it though as its all outdoors.

Glad Rex's head is looking better now. Head bumps always look bad to begin with then the next day you can barely see them. Its not just boys, I think barely a day goes by when Olivia doesn't injure herself in some way. Yesterday walking back from the station we stopped at the park and she bumped her head on the top of the slide :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Sounds like a typical day out with a toddler then :haha: At least Olivia will still go in her pushchair. Rex point blank refuses now & if I manage to strap him in, he just takes his arms out then sits forward pulling at the lap belt & tipping the whole buggy :dohh: I've given up! We're getting a buggy board for when baby arrives instead. 

Yes, that's it. I do mean Monk Park farm. Rex has been a couple of times, once with me & once with my parents. He still talks about it! If it's not rainy or windy next Monday, I think we'll head there. Last Feb when we went, it was cold but fine & we still had a lovely morning. 

Maybe injuries are just a toddler thing then!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol at Rex tipping the buggy over! :haha: The trouble with Olivia is that she doesn't want to be in the pushchair but equally doesn't want to walk anywhere either. She wants me to carry her everywhere :dohh:

I've been looking at buggy boards too. I'm planning to wear the baby everywhere initially so don't need one straight away but once the baby gets too heavy/squirmy I will be getting one :)


----------



## SazzleR

I've got my Moby wrap ready to go again when baby is here. It was the only way I could any washing etc. done in the first 3 months with Rex cos he hated being put down & scream if I left him :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds a lot like Olivia was as a newborn. :haha: i had a crappy mothercare one last time with loads of clips and straps, it was so fiddly that by the time Olivia was in it she'd be hysterical and I'd have to take her straight out again :dohh: this time, being so*determined to get one that LO actually likes, I've*bought 2, a moby and a mei tai :)


----------



## SazzleR

The Moby was a bit of a pain to tie at first but you soon get the hang of it with a bit of practice. It'll def be coming with us to playgroup so I can run around after Rex & not have to abandon baby :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Good thinking :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies! :wave:
I am back!
Longest week EVER!

Just finished reading all your threads. Poor Rex's head! And the nursery oye! Hubby's and the way they fix things :)

The baby shower sounds like it was a great time!

Glad the trip on the train was success! Sounds like fun i really need to take Kyle on one soon! 

Our weather here is so awful: ( SNow SNOW SNOW!!!!!!!!

We will have snow till Spring it looks like :(


The trip to Seattle was awesome, got to sightsee and tour around alot, The plane rides are NOT FUN especially pregnant :( I am done flying for quite some time!

I was able to visit my sister in California as well and that was really awesome.

I only had MS once in Cali and of course this morning as well. I am 19 weeks HELLO baby STOP giving me MS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The first trimester is OVER!

I am glad i was able to do all this now because when there are 2 it will be imposssible to travel! I missed my little one and hubby so much! I was so glad to be home! I was on 6 planes in 6 days NEVER AGAIN!! LOLOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi kyles, glad you enjoyed your trip :) I can't believe you're still getting MS at 19 weeks! How awful for you :hugs:

This probably isn't what you want to hear right now but its been quite warm here today :) in fact its actually been a really mild winter on the whole here, we've had no snow at all and I don't think we'll get any now. There's flowers in my garden and blossom on the trees. Now if only it wasn't so bloody rainy....! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Good to hear from you, Kyles. Glad your trip was good. But 6 planes in 6 days?! That's madness! :hugs: for still feeling nauseous. 

I've felt so sick today :cry: I felt sick all day on Saturday but just assumed I'd eaten something dodgy on Friday night when I had a take away. But with it being back today, I'm wondering if it could be MS again? A quick google tells me that many women do get it returning in third tri :( I only fancied Hula Hoops to eat tonight which is what I wanted in first tri when I felt sick. Friday night & last night, I didn't sleep very well either. I just couldn't get comfy & saw every hour on the clock :( Wondetinh if being tired makes me feel it worse? :shrug: I hope it goes away again soon. I can't make it to the Easter hols if I feel like this every day :nope:


----------



## SazzleR

Turns out it wasn't a return of MS but a bug I think cos Rex threw up in the night too :( Just once & then was left with a temp but I'm thinking that's probably what was wrong with me. He's fine today now his temp has gone down so obviously wasn't a serious bug.


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls!
Ugh Sarah you are so lucky! This is by far the worst winter we have had in 20 years! I am so over snow!

The only positive about it is i get to work from home when it does snow :)

The MS is annoying, i really thought it would be away by now. I really think i was sick on the trip because of the driving, but yesterday morning when hopping in the shower i just felt so sick and when i brushed my teeth it decided to show it's ugly face...

I couldn't get comfy at all last night, i needed 3 pillows. Tossed and turned all night as well. You are both so much further along than me and i really hope this pregnancy takes a turn for the better. So far i will never want babies again feeling like this :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww huge :hugs: to both of you feeling so I'll. There's nothing worse :(

I'm also feeling a bit sorry for myself today. The past couple of weeks I've felt fantastic and full of energy but today its all hit me like a brick wall! All of a sudden I'm achey, slow and completely knackered. I've also got this sore spot on the left side of my bump that just aches and aches. I'm hoping its just stretching pain or a baby body part poking me from the inside. 

Just fed up :( 

Good news though, my boss has okayed me to take a day off every week in the last 6 weeks before I finish work (so starting the first week in march) I'm going to take every Wednesday off so that I only ever have to work 2 days in a row.


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah hugs to you too! 

That is amazing news! Your boss is so nice! That is a great idea 2 days working with a break :)


I think this baby is going through a growth spurt. I am soooo itchy on my BB's and stomach and the stretching on my stomach is awful WHAHHH LOL


----------



## SazzleR

That's good news about work, Sarah :thumbup: Hopefully that will make those last few weeks much easier for you. Sorry to hear you're feeling rough :hugs: 

I totally understand the tiredness coming on all of a sudden. I went to bed at 8pm last night :haha: I feel more human today as a result :) But I can't do that every night! Starting to regret saying I'd work right up to Easter but there's no going back now as the school has no cover for me til then so I'll just have to cope!

Definitely sounds like a growth spurt, Kyles :)


----------



## Sarah lo

That does sound like a growth spurt kyles, very uncomfortable for you :hugs:

Oh saz, I hope you don't tire yourself out too much with work. If you're anything like me though the tiredness comes and goes, and next week you could have another burst of energy. I think the trick is not to stop! 

Well I feel a lot better today, I had a good sleep last night and its helped. One weird thing that's happening to me at the minute is I just can't be filled! I normally take soup and a bread roll to work with me for lunch with a yogurt for pudding, and mid-morning I normally have a cereal bar and a banana which keep me going fine. But today by lunch time I was starving! I ended up going out and buying a big tuna salad sandwich, then I had my yogurt followed by a chocolate biscuit and I was STILL hungry! When I got home from work I was starving again so I've just had a peanut butter and jam sandwich followed by 2 chocolate digestives! :haha: I wonder if I've reached that point in pregnancy where they say you need to up your calorie intake slightly??

I've also noticed this week my legs are starting to swell a bit :haha: :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

I agree, Sarah. Once you stop, the exhaustion hits you like a ton of bricks! I think that's partly my problem this week. DH is on half term this week so I've not been as mad busy as normal. 

I'm the opposite to you with hunger. I can't seem to fit much in at all! Not by usual greedy standards, anyway! :haha: I do have the odd hungry day but generally I think I'm probably eating less. 

Urgh. Naughty baby has flipped to breach again :dohh: It had hiccoughs this afternoon & I could feel them top left of my bump just under my ribs :( It must've turned in the night cos I didn't know it had done it. Please turn back round, baby! I don't want a monitored hospital birth or worse, a section :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no saz! Naughty baby! :(

Are you sure that means the baby has actually flipped? Could it not just be that the whole body is twitching when he/she is hiccuping?


----------



## SazzleR

Well, I'm not 100%, but I'm pretty sure I could feel a boney head shaped lump up the top :( Will see if it decided to go back during the night if it gets hiccoughs again today. I'm worried about it running out of room to flip back now. I know I grow big babies!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh dear, I hope little monkey flips again for you :( :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Today is one of those days where I could reeeaaallly do with a bottle of wine :( Rubbish day at work dealing with annoying people (both staff & students!) plus the end of a hard 7 week half term mean I would love to drown my sorrows in a gorgeous cold bottle of Sauvignon blanc :cry: I neeeeeed alcohol!! Chocolate & Mexican food just aren't gonna cut it tonight!


----------



## Sarah lo

Mmmmmmm wine! I totally know the feeling. I haven't really missed alcohol until last week when a friend at work told me she was planning on having a nice big glass of rosé after work and ever since then I haven't been able to get it out of my head! :haha:

I've got a big bar of fruit and nut for later tonight but you're right, it definitely doesn't cut it!


----------



## SazzleR

My tacos were nice but they'd have been better washed down with a big glass of wine! I've got Maltesers for in front of the tele but again, that's not gonna do it tonight :(


----------



## kylesmom

I hope the baby turns! Turn baby turn!!!!
You have plenty of time. 

I am having the same type of day. MY boss is really driving me nuts anymore. It's getting harder and harder to deal with him (he is new and doesn't understand how this company works) SIGh... WINE is all I think about, Visiting my sister she had some and it smelled SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good. That's as much of a "taste" as i've had :( 

I am half way there now! Little peanut is wiggling and kicking me like crazy! It's the coolest feeling ever. Can't wait to start seeing the movement and showing Kyle :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay half way! :)

The kicks are lovely aren't they, except for the big lump (an elbow? A knee?) That keeps poking me in the same spot ALL the time :haha:

Baby keeps hiding from Olivia, he/she will be going nuts but as soon as Olivia comes to have a look it stops!


----------



## SazzleR

This baby gets shy too, Sarah. If I try to get Rex to feel or anyone else for that matter, it seems to know & just stops! I've tried to video it a few times when it's been going really nuts but it gets camera shy. How do they know?!

Glad you're getting good wriggles now, Kyles :thumbup:

Me & Rex have just arrived at my mum's for a 3 night stay :) Rex came bounding in to our bedroom at 6.05 this morning asking 'are we going to grandma & grandad's now?' Think he was excited to visit :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that's so sweet he was excited to see his grandma! :) 

my dad came to visit this weekend and Olivia was all excited. But then when he arrived she instantly turned into a monster :haha: she was over excited and therefore showing off I think :)


----------



## kylesmom

Aww that's sweet (and early) :) Enjoy your stay!

We finally got Kyle in to his big boy room yesterday. We had to put the converted crib in the room with his big boy bed. Added Race car stickers to the walls. He slept like a baby! Loves his new room.

He even helped put butterflies and lady bugs stickers on the NEW baby room (His old room)

Hopefully this works and i can eventually get him to sleep in his big boy bed and re-use this crib. Otherwise im getting another crib lol.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, no, Kyles. 6am isn't at all for us :nope: :dohh: Pre-6am wake ups are a pretty regular thing in our house :( But then on work days, I do get up at 6.15 so guess it's not surprising that Rex is an early riser. 

Still no sign of my sister's baby :( Was really hoping it might make an appearance while me & Rex were here to stay. Looks like I'll me coming back up some time soon unless it decides to come tonight. 

Really looking forward to the new series of OBEM tonight :D


----------



## kylesmom

Oh wow she is due already! That came fast!

Yes 6AM is a normal wake up time in our household too :(
I leave usually around 6:45 with him. But he has been a 5:30-6am riser recently. Of course today I have to wake him up. How come this kid won't sleep in on the weekends like other normal kids lol. 

I have my 20 week ultrasound appointment this Friday. I hope we don't find out the sex. I really want to stay strong at NOT KNOWING!!!! I hope they don't tell us.


----------



## SazzleR

Technically she's not due til a week tomorrow but baby is fully engaged & she's been having back ache & period type pain the past few days so I was really hoping baby might come out :( She's also been told by the MW that hyperemesis babies often come early so I think everyone thought she night go early. But :nope:

Can't believe your 20 week scan is here already, Kyles! Exciting! Stay strong & remain :yellow: :) It's the best surprise when you look at that baby :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww shame your sis hasn't had her LO yet, saz. Hopefully she will soon and it means you get to go see them again soon :) 

Kyles: think yellow thoughts! :yellow: :yellow: :yellow: :) you'll be fine, just tell them as soon as you go in that you don't want to know x


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Saz it sounds like that baby is ready! I hope she isn't in to much pain!
Very exciting time for your family!

Team yellow all the way for sure!!!!!!! We have a girl name picked out finally! No boys names yet.... Let's hope this is a girl lol

The name would be Amelia Margaret
(Margaret) is my mother's name.


----------



## SazzleR

Aw, I love the name, Kyles :)

We still can't fully decide on names. What I love, DH isn't so keen on. Typical! For a boy I like Leo & Eva for a girl. I'm sticking to the short names theme :haha:

We came back home today. Sod's law, my sister's baby will put in an appearance tonight now I've driven back & got all unpacked :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Those are lovely names ladies :)

We decided on ours ages ago - Eden Lilly for a girl and Wesley James for a boy but just last week DH suggested Jasmine for a girl (middle name still Lilly as its after my grandma) so if we do have a girl we will have to see which name suits her best :)

Saz, I have no doubt your sister's baby will make an appearance soon, seeing as you've just gotten home. In fact I bet baby waits till you've just gone back to work after half term :haha:

So Olivia has been acting strange today, she saw a worm on the driveway this morning and completely freaked out. DH calmed her down and they even waved goodbye to the worm but tonight she kept getting upset and saying there's worms everywhere. She said there were worms on the carpet, the sofa and she wouldn't sit down in the bath because she thought there were worms in the bath! It's really weird, up until today she liked worms and now she's terrified of them :shrug: she kept asking to be carried about so the worms wouldn't get her. Eventually I managed to convince her that the worms had gone because daddy had frightened them all away and she did this really creepy manic sort of laugh that lasted ages and then completely changed the subject. she's not mentioned the worms again since. Really weird!! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, you're probably right, Sarah. Baby will wait til it's due date next Tuesday when I'm back at work to appear then I'll have to make a fleeting visit to be at work on Wednesday :dohh:

Toddlers are strange with their phobias. I think you dealt with it perfectly by acknowledging it & not trying to convince her that there weren't any worms. Rex has a fear of spiders. I blame my sister! She's petrified of them & once picked a throw up at my mum's & completely freaked cod a spider dropped out if it, all witnessed by Rex :dohh: When he sees them, I just catch them & chuck them outside & when he has dreams about them & gets upset, I do the same. Seems to work so far. He won't even touch fake spiders :dohh: My sister can pay for the therapy!! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww poor Rex, it seems it only takes one incident to make them scared :nope:

Olivia's still scared of the worms this morning. DH had to carry her down the stairs first thing. Shes not doing it as much as last night so thats something. I just tried what you said, picking up the imaginary worm and putting it in the bin - she seemed satisfied after that.


----------



## SazzleR

Glad she's happy with you 'dealing' with the worms. Their imaginations are so good at this age that it must be hard for them to figure what's real & what's not :(


----------



## kylesmom

Oh worms! Maybe she had a bad dream about them and that's what spiked it! So glad she is past it!!!

All of those names sound lovely girls! I can't wait! I need a boy name still lol. I am sure this will be a boy because we are all set with the girl name lol


----------



## Sarah lo

It was very strange. She's been better tonight, DH said she mentioned the worms once but since I've been home (touch wood) she hasn't mentioned it :thumbup:

Kyles, not necessarily, if you can only think of girls names maybe its because you subconsciously know it's a girl :winkwink:

Saz, has that cheeky baby of yours turned head down again yet?


----------



## SazzleR

I think it is head down again. I'm feeling the hiccoughs low down again. But it's ridiculously active compared to what Rex was like that I'm pretty sure it flips & rolls numerous times a day - breach, transverse, head down. I just hope that when it finally settles in one position, it's the right one!

Eurgh, Rex is back to driving us mad at bedtime again :( It was 9.30 when he finally crashed & fell asleep last night & he's still going today. Currently telling DH to 'do away' :dohh: No idea what's up with him. Think he just likes to keep us on our toes :shrug: He's such a nighttime pest!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol I know that feeling, this LO is way more active than Olivia was! I've found that I can rock him/her to sleep already though, we have "bouncy" office chairs at work and when he/she starts kicking I can make it stop by rocking in the chair. So cute! :cloud9:

My LO doesn't seem to change position much, I've been getting kicked in the same spot just under my ribs for weeks now but I've no idea whether its feet or elbows I'm being kicked with. Hopefully feet though :) 

Nightmare Rex is playing up at bedtime again. Olivia goes through phases of not wanting to go to bed every couple of months and its such a pain. Just when you think they're sorted it starts again. For us there's usually a trigger, like a change in routine - maybe from when you took him to your mum's last week? Did his bedtime routine/sleeping arrangements change while you were away?


----------



## SazzleR

Aw, that's so cute that you can rock baby to sleep, Sarah :) Lools like you'll have tired arms when they're on the outside!

I keep his bedtime routine when at my mum's but obviously it's a different bath, bed etc. Usually, he's not affected by staying there. We go about once a month to visit & stay. This time just seems to have affected him :shrug: I don't know if it's the visit plus residual effects from losing the dummy & switching bedrooms/beds. Last night he went down at 9, half an hour earlier than the night before so maybe we'll get back to normal by the end of the week :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Saz so sorry about Rex's sleeping, hopefully he gets back on track real soon! It is frustrating I'm sure!

Glad to hear baby is head down again! Let's hope that he/she stays that way!


Sarah that is so awesome that you can rock them to sleep LOL... I agree with Saz your arms will be busy!!!

Wow you guys are at 32 weeks already! That is so insane! I can't believe how far along you are. I am eagerly waiting to find out what you are having and to see pics. 2 months to go. Unreal!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Rex's bad sleep could be a mixture of all those changes or actually just a coincidence, I hope he gets back into his routine again soon. Its stressful for us mummies when they go through their little phases! 

Ha ha I probably will have tired arms. I did splash out on a mamas and papas swing a few months ago so fingers crossed that might do the job instead :)

Kyles, that is super scary to think we only have 2 months to go, where on earth has the time gone?! :shrug:

Well I put Olivia to bed half an hour ago then put my pyjamas straight on, brushed my teeth and I'm now in bed too :) I've been absolutely shattered again today so I'm hoping an early night will sort me out! :thumbup:

By the way we've had no worm-related incidents at all today! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

2 months to go and sooooo much to do! Argh!!! :wacko:

Glad to hear there's no worm incidences today, Sarah :thumbup: I always put my PJs on after dinner in time for Rex's bath time so I don't he my clothes soaked :haha: I've also taken to watching TV in bed once Rex is settled cos I'm more comfy. I'm a lazy bum!

I need to check if our swing still works, you've reminded me, Sarah. We got it second hand last time & it was getting a bit slow & creaky by the end so not sure if we'll need a new one. Having said that, I don't think this baby will enjoy being held to sleep cos every time anyone (including me!) put their hands on it, it wriggles away :( I might be lucky & get a baby that actually likes to sleep alone!

Rex went to sleep by 8.30 tonight. We're getting earlier! Hopefully back to normal 7.30/7.45 soon. FX.


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol that is very lazy, saz. Having said that if I had a tv in my room i'd be in there all day :)

Aww I'm sure your little bub will love cuddles!

I think Olivia has somehow caught Rex's bad sleep thing. So much for my early night, last night she woke up at 12:00 and cried, then after that it took me till about 2am to fall asleep again and then she woke up again at 3am so I got into bed with her. Nightmare! So I'm still shattered today :(


----------



## SazzleR

Oops, sorry for passing on the bad sleep, Sarah :( Hope Olivia sleeps well tonight for you. 

It was our niece's bday party today at a play centre. Oh god, it was manic :wacko: Thankfully Rex was a little star & played great on his own cos I don't think I'd have been getting on the play frame today :nope: He had his face painted as a pirate too. He looked so funny, bless him :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah sorry about the sleep paterns :( Hope she is ok tonight!

Aww Saz a pirate! So cute, I don't think i could ever get Kyle to sit long enough for his face to be painted LOL

Today is the day! In about 3.5 hrs i get to see the peanut again YAHOO!!!!

TEAM :yellow: all the way!


----------



## Sarah lo

Totally cute saz, I bet he enjoyed being a pirate :) 

Oooh kyles I'm excited to hear about your scan! I hope all was well. Do you have a picture for us?


----------



## SazzleR

He did love being a pirate but was very put out that the lady put fake stubble on his chin & Jake (from TNLP) doesn't have 'black on his face' :haha:

Eurgh, ladies, I woke up this morning feeling so sick. DH got up with Rex & tried to go back to sleep but I only dozed. Then I threw up at 9.30 :( Managed to keep sipping water & just had a couple of plain biscuits so will see how I go now. Pretty sure it's pregnancy related & not a bug cos not having any stomach cramps like you do with a stomach bug :( This baby has made me feel so much worse than Rex ever did :( Sp glad it's Saturday & DH is home! They've been out to a play centre this morning & now Rex is snuggled in bed with me watching Thomas :)


----------



## kylesmom

Aw saz I hope you feel better.

Scan went good. Baby is 11 ounces and the heart rate was 149. I have to go back in two weeks for a better scan of the spine. All went well! Will post pics on Monday. BaBy was so active! Kyle went with us he did ok.... we stayed strong and didn't find out. Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oooh that's a fast heart rate, kyles! I wonder if that means its a girl??! :thumbup: can't wait to see the pictures :) 

Saz, I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks, ladies. I stopped being sick late morning & was just left washed out. DH was a star & looked after Rex all day so I could stay in bed. Feel better today but my stomach is still a bit delicate. I've never had so much nausea & vomiting as in this pregnancy. Think my stomach must be sensitive to bugs for some reason :shrug:

I tell you what though, a wriggly baby while you cope with sickness is not good fun! :nope: It was kicking my ribs/stomach constantly & that wasn't helping at all! It was probably protesting at the lack of food but I wasn't happy about that either!

Glad to hear your scan went well, Kyles :) I agree with Sarah... That sounds like a girl's heartbeat to me :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Glad you're feeling better sazzle, how awful it must've been getting kicked while throwing up :( baby probably thought it wasn't all that nice either :haha:

I'm starting to have my Wednesdays off as from this week so today is my last day before getting a day off. In fact, i worked out this morning that I will not work another Wednesday for more than a year! :happydance:

And its 5 weeks on Friday we finish for maternity leave! :happydance: :happydance: good times! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Here is baby # 2!
 



Attached Files:







stuff 100.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 0









stuff 400.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 1









stuff200.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sarah lo

Awww beautiful kyles! :D 

what's the last picture? Is it a foot? :)

Edit: silly me, I've just seen it actually says on the picture "foot" :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

No, it can't have been too pleasant listening to me throw up from the inside. Poor baby!

Part time is def the way to go, Sarah :thumbup: Enjoy your day off. I work 3 days but no rest for me unfortunately cos I have Rex on my 2 days off. Normally it's lovely spending time with him but I'm rapidly running out of energy :( 

These next 5 weeks can't go quick enough! Starting to seriously regret my decision to work so long this time cos of how tired I am. I'm also starting to get the slightest bit if puffiness in my feet after a full day teaching & that's only going to get worse from now on :( Can't wait for that Easter holiday to arrive!

Aaawww, fab pics, Kyles. They're so clear. Wish I was good at gender guessing but alas I'm not!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know what you mean, saz. Although I don't quite feel at the point where I'm absolutely exhausted and can't go on just yet, it scares me a bit how rapidly my energy levels went downhill from being so fit 2 weeks ago that I could walk the 20 minutes from station to my office and keep up no problem with my non - pregnant colleagues; to being almost completely crippled with swollen legs, tired, aching feet, unable to walk anywhere without waddling etc etc.. I worry I might suddenly get even worse and not be able to make the journey to work anymore :-/ 

Kyles unfortunately I'm no good with the whole skull theory thing either, I can never tell the difference between boy and girl skulls even when they've already been labelled :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh girls :( My heart breaks for the pain you are both in... The end is the WORST isn't it :( I am NOT looking forward to that! Especially when I am at 32 weeks I will be on vacation... BLAH...... I hope you both get a little jolt of energy sent your way!

No worries about the skull theory :) Everything I read says boy or girl LOL I am very excited to meet this baby.

I went through all my "newborn" box of clothes and found out they are ALL winter :( maybe a few onsies i can use :( Sigh... Good thing there is a consignment sale coming up on Friday that I am taking hubby to. We are going to shop our hearts out getting baby clothes and Kyle's summer clothes. 

Kyle is officially in 3T-4T clothes. Nothing that he has anymore Fits! I can't believe how quickly this kid grows :)


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for the sympathy, Kyles. It really does suck at the end :cry: But not all that long to go now really. 

The one benefit of having babies pretty much exactly 3 years apart... All the clothes are in the right season & completely reusable! :thumbup:

Sarah, I also feel like I've rapidly deteriorated :( Working til 38 weeks?! What were we thinking?! :dohh:

My sister is in labour!! :D Still early on. She's contracting every 6 mins & they've been steadily increasing since about 5pm. Hope this is it! And very considerate of baby cos tomorrow is my day off! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

I think we'll be in a similar situation with clothes to you kyles. Olivia was an agust baby and this one will be April. So the newborn clothes should be fine but anything bigger than about 0-3 and we will be off-season. Kyle is in 3-4s? Olivia has is only just started fitting comfortably in her 2-3s and we still sometimes have to fold the sleeves up. She's tiny! She takes after her daddy who is only 2 inches taller than me :haha:

I know, saz what were we thinking?! I'm sure it must have been your idea! :haha: :winkwink:

Great news about your sister! :) hope everything goes well. keep us posted x


----------



## kylesmom

oh Saz how awesome!!!!!!!!! So excited for your family and your sister!!!!
Perfect timing :)

Yea Kyle is soooooooo tall Sarah, it's insane! When people look at him they think he is 3 going on 4 :( 

We officially have nailed down teaching him, his age, his name, his address, his phone number and how to count to 10 in spanish! He can already count to 30 in English just wanted to try the Spanish version and he nailed it LOL

He does NOT get his brains from his mommy! Must get them from his daddy!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow kyles that's incredible for his age! Olivia still can barely string a sentence together, bless her. She can count to 10 but usually misses out number 7 :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

awww that is so cute! I wish i could upload a video of him doing all his silly things. He skips number 21 EVERYTIME! It's really cute.

We have had so many potholes this winter with all the snow and he calls them Popples. 
not sure if you would remember them or had them. They were these little animals that you could stuff into a pouch and pull out. They were pretty cool. Kyle has NO clue what I am talking about but every time i hear him say it It brings me back to the 80's-90's :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yes I remember popples! :) my first year primary school teacher used to live in a village called Poppleton and I used to think that was where all the popples lived :haha:

That's really cute kyle calls them that :)


----------



## SazzleR

I remember Popples too, Kyles :) 

Kyle must be tall for his age cos Rex is only just needing age 3-4 clothes & he's older than Kyle. People comment that Rex is big for his age but I don't think he is :shrug: That's so clever of Kyle to be able to do all those things too :thumbup:

Urgh. I still do not have a new niece. My poor sister has been stuck in a very slow early labour since Wed afternoon :( I feel so sorry for her. She's struggling to get any decent amount of sleep & is just in limbo waiting for the real thing to kick in :( Her contractions get up to 5 mins apart then just die out again for a few hours before starting again. I hope that established labour kicks in soon for her or they induce her to put her out of her misery :(


----------



## kylesmom

oh that is awful :(
Can they give her pitocin to bring the contractions along faster? 
How far is she dilated?
That has to be so awful.
Is she home? Or in the hospital? 
To help she should drink LOTS of water, it should ease the contractions a lot for her if she isn't ready.


----------



## SazzleR

She's at home. Hospitals here will not allow you to stay in until you're in established labour & she isn't yet. She was only 1cm dilated & 100% effaced on Thursday when she went in :( Over here, they really aren't keen on inducing labour with the pitocin drip unless it's absolutely necessary & as her's & baby's obs are ok they don't do it until she's 10 days overdue (not til a week today).


----------



## kylesmom

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
That is AWFUL!!!!!!!!!! I feel so bad for her :(

When i was in labor they pumped me full of saline to stop the contractions for the time being. I was only 1 cm dilated as well. It worked. But Kyle was breach so we did the C-section that morning. 

I really hope she gets some soothing relief soon. Even though that sounds IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!! Prayers to her :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh that sounds awful Saz :( 

I hope she gets going soon, there's nothing worse than slow labour. How is she today?

The hospitals here are just useless, kyles. I was left at home labouring for 3 days with Olivia. The first day I was very much like saz's sister so they said stay home and that was fine but the last 2 days I was in agony and the hospital refused to believe I was in established labour and wouldn't even let me come in to be checked. The advice I got over the phone at lunch time on day 3 when i called them to beg for help was that it was my first baby so I obviously didn't know what was happening, that I should take some paracetamol and a hot bath and basically piss off. A couple of hours later I started needing to push and they finally let me go in, where they found me to be fully dilated. Olivia was born a couple of hours later. And guess what they wrote on my hospital notes, (Obviously to cover their own backs) "length of time in established labour- 2 hours"! :growlmad:


----------



## kylesmom

WOW. That is crazy! I feel bad for you guys. Thank goodness I live here for that reason....

Saz any progress today?


----------



## SazzleR

She's currently fully dilated. At long last!! I'm (im)patiently waiting for news & to meet my new niece :)

She's had an awful time. They eventually let her stay at the hospital at 4.30 this morning but only cos she's suddenly lost a lot of blood & they weren't sure where from. Baby was happy thankfully but back to back so they examined her & she was 4cm so they broke her waters. She quickly got to 6cm but then things stalled again. Still concerned about the bleeding, they put a clip on baby's head for monitoring & put her on pitocin & she had pethidine. She got to fully dilated just before 2 so assuming she's pushing now. I'm a nervous wreck here!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh the poor girl, how awful, bless her :( 

Fingers crossed everything went OK since your last post and baby has now arrived safe and sound? x


----------



## SazzleR

Baby arrived safely at 5.45pm after a forceps delivery in theatre with full spinal block as they were envisaging a EMCS :cry: but my sister was a star & managed to push her little girl out with help from the forceps. She looked awful even we first got to the hospital but after throwing up, she looked much better by the time we left. So relieved that they are both doing ok. It's been a very long, anxious day!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww I feel so bad for her. Thinking happy thoughts and hoping your baby niece has arrived!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw I'm so pleased baby is finally here, I hope she's feeling better very soon. 

You have a new niece saz! :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Congratulations!! So glad she is feeling better. Poor girl! Hooray for a new niece. Enjoy her


----------



## SazzleR

I have a poorly little man :cry: Rex has had a dry cough for the past two days but during the day at the childminder's, it's turned into a full on cold. He's full of it, poor little thing, even his eyes are puffy :( I won't hold my breath for much sleep tonight & not sure if I'll be able to go to work tomorrow. Will have to see how he is in the morning. 

In other news, I have my first swollen ankle of this pregnancy thanks to a full day of teaching :( Laid with my feet up now but really hoping it goes down again. I also had to invest in a bottle of Gaviscon at the weekend due to heart burn that just wouldn't shift :( Oh the joys of the last few weeks :dohh: 

But it's all worth it when you get a beautiful baby at the end of it like my gorgeous niece :D I'm so in love with her already! :cloud9: I already have a niece & nephew from my SIL & love them to pieces but (I know I shouldn't say this!) I feel a much stronger bond to my sister's baby. I guess it must be cos it's my little sister's LO :shrug: idk


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Saz so sorry Rex is ill. Kyle has a major cold too! Wet cough thankfully, fevers non stop. He has finally come around today... Still sick as ever though. No sleep here :)

Swollen ankle YUCK! That was the worst for me! UGh the joys of pregnancy :) All rewarding in the end.

Glad baby and mommy are doing good!


----------



## SazzleR

I think we might have had the worst day of Rex's cold today :( He's had a temperature today too & didn't yesterday. Nasty bugs :( I have enjoyed snuggles with my poorly little man though :) Really hoping he's a bit better tomorrow cos we have the dentist & midwife tomorrow so will have to drag him out twice :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww. yea it will get better. I gave Kyle 2 full days of cuddles and today he is doing better and eating! Thank goodness they heal fast. Feel so sad being so helpless and you know how uncomfortable they are :(

Lots of rest and water!


----------



## Sarah lo

Poor Rex and kyle! hopefully they are over the worst of it now. Lol I'm also guilty of secretly enjoying those poorly toddler cuddles :)

Oh the swollen ankles, I know all about those, I've had permanent cankles for a couple of weeks now. When I take my socks off there's a ridge that goes all the way around where the socks have been :dohh:

I was at the midwife's today. Everything is well and baby is head down, yay! :) I start going every 2 weeks from now on. How exciting :)


----------



## SazzleR

Glad to hear your check up went well, Sarah. :)

Fingers crossed I get the same positive outcome tomorrow. I'm pretty sure it's head down now but will see what they reckon. Also worried about measuring big cos I feel HUGE! I'll be there every 2 weeks from now on too. Makes a change from the pretty much non existent appointments we've had up until now!


----------



## Sarah lo

Huge FX for an upside down baby today saz! I know how much that home birth means to you x 

I've been feeling huge as well, I had a massive growth spurt a couple of weeks ago and have slowed right down so I thought I'd be measuring big for sure but yesterday's measurement was still bang on the 50th centile line, same as I've been all along this pregnancy :)

Lol I was actually a bit shocked yesterday when she said i was allowed to come back in 2 weeks :haha:

midwife also said I need to fill in my birth plan section of my notes before i go again and I've no idea what to write. I've never done a birth plan before but when I told MW about my last birtg experience she said I should write one but because the trouble with my last labour was that they wouldn't let me go in till nearly too late surely it makes no difference if I put that on my birth plan as they won't see it till I get there anyway :shrug: 

are you guys writing one?


----------



## kylesmom

I never wrote a birth plan before. Don't think I plan to this time either.

Congrats on a head down baby!!!! Yahoo!!! 
Saz I hope you get a head down baby as well today (FXing)

Kyle is on the up and up, still mucus coughing but sleeping through the night and turning back around to the happy baby I love :)

Had my monthly check up yesterday. Baby is doing good, heart rate is 155.

Doctor said that I am a perfect candidate for a V-back. SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!
Let's hope this baby flips upside down so I can deliver the right way rather than a C-section!!! I would be sooooo happy!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Baby is head down :happydance: You just need to stay that way now, please, baby!! Everything was fine. I am measuring 2cm bigger but she says that's nothing to worry about. Heart rate is 136 so I'm thinking :blue: again :( My next appointment will be at home so she can talk through my birth plans & see where I want to birth etc. & bring me a home birth pack :) 

I didn't do a birth plan last time, Sarah. I didn't see the point cos I had no idea what to expect having never given birth before :haha: I have firmer ideas this time but then this labour could be completely different so they might go out the window anyway. I think I might just jot down a few things that are important to me like not being made to push laying on my back & immediate skin to skin. 

That's fantastic news on the VBAC, Kyles! :D

Glad to hear Kyle is on the mend. Rex has turned a corner too. He's not had a temp today & has actually been playing, not just sat on the sofa.


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Happy Day for everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad baby is head down yahoo!!!!!!!!!!
If the heart rate is low you think that is boy? 136? So if mine is 155 it's girl right LOL (Wishful thinking) HEHHE

So excited for you both!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

So 'they' say (whoever 'they' are :haha: ) a heart rate of <140 means a boy & >140 means a girl. Could be an old wives' take though. Who knows! Will just have to patiently wait for baby to pop out & show me the goods :rofl:


----------



## Sarah lo

A good day all round then girls! So pleased saz's baby is head down and kyles is looking good for a VBAC :happydance: and great news your little boys are both on the mend! :)

Will be interesting to see if the heart rates do actually mean anything, only time will tell i suppose. My MWs never actually tell me what the heart rate is :shrug: so I just go by what it sounds like. I still think this one sounds slower than olivia's did but who knows lol

apparently there is a birth plan section in my maternity notes so I'm going to have a read and try and put something together. I don't think I'll write much though as I'm not convinced they'll read it anyway :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

HAHA 

Well if the heart sounds different "they" also say if the heart sounds more like a chugging train its a boy, if it's a flutter its a girl. I have NO clue where people come up with this stuff lol.


----------



## SazzleR

Hope you've both had lovely weekends, ladies :D

I sneaked off to my mum's again so I could have more baby snuggles with my gorgeous niece :cloud9: We spent all afternoon with them yesterday :) I can't believe that in a few weeks, I'll have one of these tiny babies living with us. Eeeeeek! Next weekend will be spent sorting the nursery & digging things out of the loft & garage to get us ready. Then there's just my home birth box to sort out.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girlies, we've had a lovely weekend, thanks. On Saturday we went into town so Olivia could buy a present for her new baby brother or sister. Olivia has always had a jelly-cat rabbit which was a baby shower present and she absolutely adores it so we wanted to get a similar soft toy for the baby. Olivia chose a panda bear straight away and even after we'd made sure she'd seen all the soft toys in the shop she was still adamant the babywould like the panda bear best. Then as we were paying for it she went up to my tummy and said "baby, you'll like panda" and gave my tummy a kiss :cloud9:

Aww I bet those new baby snuggles were great, saz! I can't wait till we have ours too! :)

What's going in your home birth box? I made a start on my hospital bag last week but didn't get very far lol I'm going to have another go at it on Wednesday as well as washing some baby clothes! :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww, that's so cute of Olivia. Bless her :)

My birth box will just be things I'll need for the labour & immediately afterwards. Shower curtains, sheets, towels & a lamp for the labour. Rubbish bags for afterwards as well as maternity pads etc. for me & an outfit for baby once skin to skin is done. There'll also be a small box in the kitchen for the midwives with tea, coffee & biscuits in it. Best keep them happy :haha:

I'm also meant to pack an emergency hospital bad in case of transfer so I might actually put the things for afterwards in a bag rather than the box so I can grab them if I need to transfer for any reason. 

My next appointment is a home visit to talk about where I want to labour etc. I might have more ideas of what I need to put in the box after that.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh its going to be so lovely for you being able to just snuggle with your new baby straight away at home for as long as you want. No nurses sticking their nose in every five minutes, no crappy hospital food, nobody telling your DH that visiting hours are over etc :)

Yes, tea and biscuits for the midwives is a must, i reckon chocolate hobnobs would get you the maximum brownie points :haha: 

Good idea putting your after-birth things in a bag, hopefully you won't need to go into hospital but if you do at least you can just grab the bag and go.

what do they use the lamp for????


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah lo said:


> Oh its going to be so lovely for you being able to just snuggle with your new baby straight away at home for as long as you want. No nurses sticking their nose in every five minutes, no crappy hospital food, nobody telling your DH that visiting hours are over etc

These are my no. 1 reasons for wanting a home birth in the first place! I just want to have a lovely shower in my own bathroom, then get in my own bed & have newborn snuggles with DH & Rex without them getting shoo'd out the door. Then our immediate families can also visit & not be restricted to visiting hours. And I can eat & drink what I want!

I've already got the midwives one of those Victoria biscuit selections so I hope they're impressed :haha:

The lamp is for doing internals just in case it's the middle of the night & you've got the lights down low.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that sounds lovely, saz :)

Ooh a Victoria selection, that's even better than chocolate hobnobs :D


----------



## kylesmom

Aww hi ladies! Glad you had wonderful weekends!
We did too. Nothing much going on, I have just been busy with Real estate :)

Saz that sounds awesome the home birth (so jealous) I would love to do that.

Sounds like you are all prepared :)
Baby snuggles (So lucky!!!) Can't believe you both will have one to cuddle in a few short weeks eeeek!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, due date is 5 weeks today! :happydance:

It feels like just 5 minutes ago we were all starting out TTC


----------



## kylesmom

I am so glad I met you girls and have you both to ping stuff off of :)

5 WEEKS!!!!!!!!! That is like days away LOLOL.
I still remember the TTC moments alot! I can't believe you will be due in 5 WEEKS....


----------



## SazzleR

I know, 5 weeks is madness! Although, it'll prob be more like 6 for me cos Rex came 8 days late :wacko: When did you girls go into labour last time?


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm glad I met you guys too :)

Not necessarily saz, I know loads of people who had a late (or early) one the first time and the second one's timing was totally different

Olivia arrived at 39+5


----------



## SazzleR

You didn't even make it to your due date, Sarah!!! Soooo jealous! The whole week from my EDD to Rex arriving was like slow motion torture. Eurgh. Hope I don't have to go through that again :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh that must be such a pain going overdue! I was pretty lucky with Liv, I stupidly took 3 whole weeks off before my due date too so I would have been climbing the walls if I'd gone overdue as well. Not to mention the fact that I was HUGE last time as well! Lets keep everything crossed that none of us go overdue this time :)

how many weeks did you get to last time, kyles? Was it an EMCS you had or a scheduled one? That must have been scary!

Another scary/exciting thought I've just had - not only do we just have 5 weeks left but in 2 weeks time we will be FULL TERM! And starting to labour - watch :-/ time is really speeding on at the minute and I want it to slow down so my babies stay babies forever :)

Speaking of which, Olivia had a very "grown up" monent last night. I wouldn't give her any chocolate so she got on her bike, rabbit under her arm and announced that she was running away. She gave me a wave and said "bye bye mummy, I'm going grandma's house!"


----------



## kylesmom

OH Saz late!!!! That is awful!!! I would NEVER want to be late! my husband saw how much pain my last week was and how uncomfortable it was...

Sarah OMG Olivia is changing. That is really cute and so sad at the same time LOLOL

Kyle is in the "hitting" stage. I swear i just don't understand over and over NO hitting No hitting Go to time out. and yet he STILL does it.....SIgh.....


Kyle's due date was Thanksgiving day (Thursday)November 24th, we had a scheduled c-section (breach) on Friday November 25th. He decided to arrive early (Tuesday November 22nd)

If i am going off the day we conceived than his due date would have been the 22nd... So he was right on time :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yep, a whole 8 days late :cry: It was hideous. I'm not gonna lie! The worst day by far was the day I hit 41 weeks. I was so depressed, thinking you're only meant to get to 40 weeks!! I had a glass of wine that night cos I was so fed up & I'm sure that relaxed me & caused me to go into labour. Will probably try that at 40 weeks this time! I'm fully expecting to be late again :( Baby just needs to be here before my bday on 1st May!

Aaawww, Sarah, that is so adorable of Olivia :) Rex tells me to lock him in the house whenever he doesn't want to go somewhere :haha: But he's never told me he's leaving home :haha:

Kyles, we went thought a hitting phase here to :( Not fun at all. It was last September/October time. I actually stopped going to play group for a couple of weeks cos I just couldn't face the embarrassment of him hitting other kids & the looks I got from the parents that said 'can't you control your child' & I just wanted to scream 'NO!' I tried many techniques to stop him but I think in the end he just grew out if it rather than any of my interventions working.


----------



## kylesmom

OH saz i would have said F-this and drank wine by that point too LOL....

The hitting stage is not fun for sure. He hits me and my parents. He isn't around other kids much which is probably the reason he does it. Last night he threw a little car at my head, metal car...... Hurt like hell!!!!! Time out for AWHILE for that one. He knew right away he was in trouble too.... 

They think they can get away with things I swear. I really hope the hitting phase passes.


----------



## Sarah lo

Maybe we should all try the glass of wine trick on our due dates, it sounds good to me :) oh how I miss wine....!

We had a hitting phase too. Although to be honest it was more of a hitting mummy phase as I was the only one who ever seemed to be on the receiving end :haha: she spent a lot of time in time out too but same as Rex really, she just grew out of it in the end.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm definitely up for celebrating D day with vino! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Well let's hope this phase passes quickly! Yes i think it is more "Hitting mommy" Than anyone else.

Wine on D day is an absolutely perfect idea! Let's all do it :) OR let's hope we don't make it to D day!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi ladies hope you've had a good weekend. I've been busy busy this weekend, DH has taken Olivia out for a walk so I'm enjoying a little sit down before it starts again :haha:

Yesterday Olivia and I did some bubble painting in the morning (added water and washing up liquid to poster paint and then blew it through a straw) Then in the afternoon we went to visit DHs parents. 

Then today was even busier. This morning we went to the park on a bug safari, followed by play-doh, followed by cake-baking. I'm shattered! I think instead of doing the whole nesting thing I must be subconsciously trying to spend as much one-on-one time as possible with Olivia before the little one arrives :coffee:


----------



## SazzleR

Sounds like a lovely weekend, Sarah :)

I've had. Busy one too but for very different reasons. My mum & dad came down to help me get sorted for baby's arrival. My dad patched to the botched DIY in the nursery for me & laid the carpet, bless him :) I sent DH up in the loft to fish all the baby paraphernalia out & me & my mum have been busy washing everything & getting it all put away today. I finally feel nearly ready for baby to come :happydance: 

I just need a warm day off now so I can get the buggy frame stripped down & washed before putting the carry cot part back on it. Just a couple of odds & ends left to but then I'll be totally ready. 

I tell you what, though, I can't believe how much stuff a baby needs/uses! Seeing it all laid out on our bedroom floor when DH had got it all down from the loft was a shock!!

Onto the birth box now but think I'll chat to the MW on Wed during my home visit about what I definitely need first. 

After a full day's teaching on my feet on Friday, I spent yesterday crippled with pelvic pain again :cry: I think I'm going to have do more sitting down where & when I can from now on otherwise I won't make it to Easter! Only 3 more working weeks, Sarah :happydance:

I think I'm nesting though. I went & bought all the Easter eggs I'll need to give out to all the little ones amongst our families & friends this week too. One less thing to worry about near EDD!

Just Rex's bday presents to sort out now but think all that will be done online! Going to get his party invites written now :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow you're super organised, saz. I hadn't even thought about getting all the old baby stuff out and cleaning the pram etc. I washed all the newborn baby clothes and bedding when I was off work last wednesday but that's all I've done so far. 

I need DH to build the crib at some point in the next few weeks, its still flat packed at the minute and I have a suspicion I've bought the wrong size sheets for it. :dohh:

Ouch, that pelvic pain sounds awful! I hope you can get some rest in between everything. 3 more weeks feels so close but so far at the minute - I'm totally fed up of work now and really regretting saying I'd stay till 38 weeks. I went home sick on Friday actually, I keep getting this weird feeling when I sit down for too long. I think its because my bump is so low it presses on the tops of my legs when I sit down and cuts off the circulation. I can't describe the feeling it gives me but it's not nice :( so I had a bit of a panic about it on Friday and they sent me home. I just think if it is caused by sitting down, how am I going to manage doing a desk job for 3 more weeks?! :( 

I'm not nesting much at all, wish I was as the house could really do with a good clean. I did some cleaning on my day off last week but not the proper nesting deep-clean kind that I could really do with lol

I didn't realise it was nearly Rex's birthday, ooh you're going to have 2 very close together birthdays :) what do you have planned for him?


----------



## SazzleR

I really don't feel super organised, Sarah! I feel like I've left everything til the last minute with only 4 weeks to go!

I know what you mean about so close yet so far to go til mat leave. I feel exactly the same. I've got a lot of things to sort out before I leave like making sure all my coursework marking is completely up to date to pass on :( You're going to have to take lots of breaks, Sarah if you think it is sitting down is causing the sensation. Lots of walks around & loo trips to get your legs moving :thumbup:

At this point in my pregnancy with Rex, I had my first day of mat leave today. Gutted to not be doing the same now :cry:

I did the wrong size sheet thing with the cot last time :dohh: I bought cot fitted sheets & washed them all then realised we had a cot bed :wacko: I couldn't even return them cos is washed them!!

Birthdays will be very close on our family :) Rex's is the 20th so only 2 days before my EDD and mine is 1st May! But I'm thinking joint kids' parties will save a bit of money. Even more so if this is another boy :haha: Rex is having a play centre party on the 19th. Everyone knows there's a possibility I might not actually be there, although I'm pretty sure I'll go over again so will be there. I just won't be able to go on the play frame but there'll be plenty of friends & family there to do that :) Webe booked it at a place that doesn't open to the public on weekends. You get the whole place (it is only small for a play centre) to yourself for the party. Much more relaxed than a busy play centre on a typical weekend which is definitely what I'll need when so heavily pregnant or even more so if baby has put in an early appearance! Rex's actual bday is Easter Sunday this year so think my parents will probably stay over after the party & we'll do an egg hunt for him after opening presents. But obviously any plans may change depending on when baby decides to enter the world!


----------



## kylesmom

Wow busy weekends for both of you!
The party sounds fun! I hope you will be able to attend!

Mine was more of a catch up weekend. I went to a consignment sale last weekend and got all of Kyle's clothes for summer time. I finally got around to washing them yesterday and sorting them in his dressers. Also got the newborn clothes washed and put away in the baby's room.

We took Kyle to swim class on Saturday and it was his first time without us in the water. 

He had floats around his waste to support him. The class was full, he was having fun until one of the instructors pushed him to the wall IN THE DEEP end after swimming with the instructor on a paddle board and didn't wait for him to grab the wall to make sur ehe lifted himself up. So he started to bob up and under. 

My husband and I started quickly heading to the deep end from watching him and the lifeguard started to yell and ran... WTH!!! 

Hello he's not 12! he can't swim alone. It was so scary! He was so scared. I ran over and I gave him hugs as I was getting drenched in water from the other kids splashing around. 

I did manage to make him get back in (luckily) and the instructor made sure they did One on one time with him from then on. Thankfully he got back in. I was so scared he was going to be petrified to swim again. Little trooper. My heart was in my feet the rest of the day. I don't even know if I want to go back :( It was awful.

Also this whole weekend I have felt like the skin on my stomach wants to rip apart. I feel like this child is tearing my skin and growing to fast for me. It's painful. Did either of you feel this stretching skin issue? It's the worst and creams are not helping :(


----------



## SazzleR

Gosh, Kyles. That is horrendous about the swimming lesson. Poor Kyle :cry: I don't think I'd want to go back either. Don't blame you. I'd definitely put in a complaint too. 

The classes we go to are parent & child in the water until they turn 4 but I'll be nervous enough then!

I didn't really have the stretching skin sensation so no advice I'm afraid. Keep slapping on the cream though! I just got a hard bump for a day or so when baby was having a growth spurt.


----------



## kylesmom

Yea it was really scary and embarrassing to say the least.

We had the mommy and me classes last time but he was just way to old for it and always wanting to jump out of my hands...
This is the preschool ages and its a large group. IDK i just feel so stupid :(
I am going to see if we can switch classes to a smaller class which is around lunch time (figures right at nap time)

What else am I supposed to do....

Maybe the stretching is a growth spurt. IDK it's very uncomfortable and I still have a ways to go :sigh:
Hopefully this feeling passes.

OMG Also I am ALWAYS hungry. every hour i need to eat LOL It must be a growth spurt LOLOL


----------



## SazzleR

I think the smaller class sounds like a good idea. You'd think they'd have more instructors in the bigger class though to keep the ratio the same :shrug:

Rex doesn't like me to hold him in the water either. He's a pro with his arm bands on & on the woggle when they come off. Gutted we have to leave the class at Easter as I have no one to look after baby while we go :( Weekend & evening classes don't start til they're 4 :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, how awful that must've been! :( Don't feel stupid, you weren't to know it was going to happen and you got to him in time. I think the best thing you can do is keep taking him so he doesn't lose his confidence. You might be right about the smaller class.

I think it probably is a growth spurt you're having, I've had a couple of similar experiences where my tummy felt like it was so stretched it might pop for a few days. Super uncomfortable then after a couple of days the feeling went and my bump was suddenly bigger. I've also had sore patches on my bump at times when I've been growth spurting, feels like its bruised in one place but there's no bruise there. Is that like what you're feeling kyles?

Saz, Rex's birthday plans sound great :) I hope you get to be there on the day! 
Definitely a good thing on the close birthdays, my sister's birthday is just 2 weeks before mine so growing up we often did joint birthday celebrations and it was always nice :) and now Olivia's birthday is just 2 days after mine!

Well ladies I'm sorry to report that today has been a sad sad day for me. I honestly thought it wasn't going to happen as I'm so close to the end but today it finally did. Today my belly button popped out :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Sarah! I bet that's what it is a growth spurt, yes some sore spots as well.

OH NO the belly button popped!!!!!!!!!!!! That is my worst fear LOLOL It never popped with Kyle i was so happy! But this time around I am 100% positive it's going to blow LOL.

You poor thing, tape a band aid to it and see if that will help some. :)


----------



## Sarah lo

kylesmom said:


> Thanks Sarah! I bet that's what it is a growth spurt, yes some sore spots as well.
> 
> OH NO the belly button popped!!!!!!!!!!!! That is my worst fear LOLOL It never popped with Kyle i was so happy! But this time around I am 100% positive it's going to blow LOL.
> 
> You poor thing, tape a band aid to it and see if that will help some. :)

:rofl: I might have to try the band aid :)


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Oh no to the belly button, Sarah! It's my worse fear!! I ribbed my sister that her's would pop but she managed to just about hold onto it :haha: No way mine will pop. It's a 6ft deep tunnel when not pregnant :rofl:

Had to make an emergency dash to the pharmacy at break time today for Gaviscon :( I forgot my bottle & it's been baaaaad today :cry: Think I might have to ask the MW for a prescription tomorrow during my home visit.

I also think baby might be lying on a nerve today :( I keep getting shooting pains in my groin when I put weight in my left leg :cry: This baby has a lot to answer for today!!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Saz so sorry to hear about the nerve thats the WORST!!!! The joys of pregnancy are wonderful aren't they!

I think our growth spurt has gone away for now. I am feeling much better Thank GOD!!!!!!!
my coat officially does not button anymore :( I thought i would get away with this coat for the winter and I hope to but buttoning it is out of the question!

I hope you feel better soon Saz :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww saz, you've not had a very good day have you! I couldn't manage all day without my gaviscon either, I carry a huge bottle around with me everywhere :) 

Kyles, that sucks your coat won't button anymore, I've been walking around with my coat open for a while now too, if only the weather would improve a bit we wouldn't need a coat :) is it still really cold over there?

I didn't have the best experience at the midwife's today :( firstly that glucose test I was supposed to have at 29 weeks and kept my mouth shut about has reared its ugly head. The midwife saw the note in my book and rung the hospital about it, they think I might have to do a finger prick blood sugar test thingy for 3 days to check I'm OK but she's going to let me know. Then she had a feel of my tummy and said baby is still head down but is back to back :( and then just to top it all off she told my my iron levels are down and I have to try and increase them by changing my diet or I will have to go on iron tablets. :( bleugh!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh horrible day for you today Sarah! That's terrible. Back to back :( OUCH!! Turn baby turn!!!!
I have the glucose test scheduled for the end of the month :/ I am NOT looking forward to it.
It is still really cold here. We had a dusting of snow last night. This winter is sticking around TO LONG!!!! It's spring already get over with this snow already.


I really hope you don't have to go and do a finger prick for 3 days and they can just do it asap and be done with it.

You always get low iron when pregnant. Or at least I do. Right now my vitamin B is low so i have been taking supplements for a month now due to that. We need sun and happiness!!!!!!!

Don't worry about the iron. Just eat stuff with extra iron you will be ok.


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles, well the midwife rung back just now and said they're not going to bother with the finger prick thing as I feel fine and the baby isn't measuring big or anything so that's one less thing to worry about. I'm going to have to find out what foods have lots of iron in. The thing is I feel absolutely fine, I'd never have said I had low iron :shrug: I've been googling back to back baby and there's a few things I can do to encourage baby to turn round and i also read that they can even turn during labour. So I'm going to try and think positive :)

I can't believe you're still getting snow! We never did get any snow here this winter, its been the mildest winter we've had in ages.


----------



## SazzleR

You need to invest in a maternity coat, Kyles, to get you through to the warm weather :thumbup: I bought one when pregnant with Rex so reused it this winter. A god send for my break time duties at work!

Oh Sarah :hugs: What a rotten appointment. I have to say, I considered keeping my mouth shut about the GT test but DH told me just to suck it up & have it. Hopefully 3 days of testing your own sugar levels will keep them happy even if it will be unpleasant for you :( Why do you need the test?

:hugs: for back to back baby too. Roll over baby! MW told me today that this baby is laid on its side. It best roll onto its tummy & not onto its back! I'm willing both our bubbas to cooperate. My sister's labour has very much put me off a back to back labour. Don't want that for either of us. 

And the iron levels sucks too :( Lots of broccoli! That would be my food of choice cos I don't eat meat :haha:

All go on the home birth here. MW was happy with my tentative plans for where I'd like to labour & positions I'd like to use etc. Also baby's head is just teetering on the brim of my pelvis apparently :thumbup: And seems as second babies often don't engage til labour itself, I'm happy with that!

It's just dawned on me that I haven't been told to have the whooping cough vaccine. Have you had it, Sarah? I know my sister did but no one has mentioned it to me :shrug:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol it was my own stupid fault for not saying Anything at the 29 week appointment. The only reason I needed to have the test done was because my dad is diabetic so its not that bad really, I didn't have it with my last pregnancy and have felt absolutely fine this time too so I think its probably ok. 

We need to get these babies to roll, saz. I really don't fancy a back to back labour!

I love broccoli too! Its thinking of things to go with it that's the problem. Maybe I'll just make some broccoli soup or something :haha: 

Great news on your home birth plans! :happydance: 

I had the whooping cough vaccine at about 30 weeks, I have a feeling there might be a window for when you need to have it done so I would give your midwife a ring and ask asap. I can't believe they haven't mentioned it to you, I've been asked about it all all of my last 3 appointments.


----------



## SazzleR

They do obsess a little over GT testing if you ask me. Just cod your dad is diabetic does not mean you'll get GD. Madness!

No, I don't fancy a back to back labour either. More painful & longer apparently :cry: Got my birthing ball inflated so might have a look for exercises to encourage baby to roll over. Although, it's such a mover, it'll only move back no doubt :dohh:

Just have broccoli as a side every night!! :haha: 

The NHS website informs me that I should have the vaccine between 28 & 38 weeks. Think I'll just be proactive & ring the surgery tomorrow & see if I can get booked in for it.


----------



## kylesmom

Wow you get the vaccine during pregnancy? I don't want to get it till after and it's never asked until after the baby is out .. Here they LOVE to push the flu shot on ya but i won't get any shots unless its mandatory. I would just be to scared. I did have the whooping cough shot after I had Kyle. Never during.

Let's hope those baby turn and eat tons of brocoli. I love to steam brocoli and pair it with chicken or even drizzle some butter on it.


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, it's recommended by the NHS to protect newborns as there's been recent outbreaks & sadly some newborns have died :cry: I'm booked in for Monday for mine. The receptionist said to me 'are you 28 weeks pregnant?' & seemed a bit shocked when I said 'er, no, I'm 36' :blush: :haha: I had the flu vaccine too. Working in a school, I didn't want to risk picking it up while pregnant. 

Rex has been a handful today. I've decided I'm totally ready to not be pregnant anymore!! Anytime from next Tuesday, baby, feel free to make an entrance!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's good news you managed to get booked in for Monday, saz. I still can't believe nobody mentioned it to you at any point! 

Yeah, whooping cough is getting to be a bit of an issue in this country. There was an outbreak of it in my town last year. My midwife was telling me that sitting in her surgery she could hear the kiddies coughing in the waiting room :(

I agree, I don't see the point in me doing the GTT just because my dad is diabetic. Especially when my pregnancy with Olivia was absolutely fine. That's why I didn't remind them about it :haha: have you guys heard about that young girl in Gloucestershire who gave birth to the 15lb 7oz baby? She definitely should have been tested!

Here's the story: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2300032/Mothers-shock-baby-born-weighing-15lb-7oz.html

I know the feeling of being ready to not be pregnant anymore, I've been struggling with Olivia too. She laughs at me when I threaten time out now because she knows I can't catch her to make her go!


----------



## kylesmom

Yes I read that story! Craziness. 
I had a girfriend who had a 13 lb baby at my old job. She went 3 weeks late too. When he was 1 he looked like a giant oversized 4 year old :(

Glad you are taking care of the shots now then if it is that bad there!


Kyle didn't nap yesterday at all! He refused to sleep till i had to rock him and sing at 8:30 pm. I hate when he is overtired you just can't please him. 

DH has a hard time with staying patient. Rule #1 in parenting ALWAYS try your hardest to be patient and understanding of irate kids :)

I have been getting better at it for sure. He still tests my limits but I am way better at the calming method then DH :) Must be a mommy thing!

When you pick the kids up does it hurt to have them sit on your belly? Kyle is 32 lbs so its alot of weight on my belly lol..


----------



## SazzleR

God, yeah, I read that article. My sister tagged me in it on FB to wind me up cos Rex was big :( I can't even imagine! Getting a 9lb-er out was bad enough!

We've had a week of bad sleep here too Kyles, so you have my sympathy. He's STTN but bedtime has been a complete nightmare. It's been 9.30 the past 2 days before he's given in & gone to sleep, with me laid with him. My DH is the same, Kyles :dohh: After a full 30 mins of attempting to get him to sleep last night, he came upstairs to me & told me there was no way he was going to sleep :dohh: DH gives in so easily!

Rex laughs at me too, Sarah :( Pesky toddlers! 

Kyles, it doesn't hurt when Rex sits on my knee but there's hardly any room for him anymore so he kinda has to perch literally on my knees :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Sorry to hear you're both having trouble with bed time at the minute :hugs:

My DH can be just as impatient too. However, he did show me up a couple of weeks ago. Olivia woke up screaming an hour or so after going to bed one night and I went to her but couldn't get her back to sleep. I got into bed with her and lay there for an hour rubbing her back, stroking her hair etc.. She would drift off but as soon as I tried to leave the room she woke up and cried. Then DH went in to give me a break. 2 minutes later he waltzes out of her room with a huge grin on his face, no sound whatsoever coming from Olivia. It turns out he went in and told her if she was a good girl and went to sleep, he would play trains with her in the morning. So she said OK daddy and went to sleep just like that! Why didn't I think of that! :dohh:

I get sore when livvy sits on my knee and leans back against my tummy. I have to sit her sideways now or it's too painful.


----------



## SazzleR

Happy Mother's Day, ladies :) I know it's not the big day over there, Kyles, but you can celebrate with us :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Happy mother's day! Did you do anything nice today? 

I got a lovely bunch of lilies and some yankie candles from Olivia (and daddy :) ) she also gave me some things that she made for me at nursery - one of which was a chocolate heart.....complete with Olivia-sized bite marks all over it :haha:

We spent the morning at MILs house then just chilled at home in the afternoon.

Guess what, DH had finally built the crib! :D


----------



## SazzleR

We spent the day at my mum's :D We went out for a carvery lunch with my sister, her DH & my gorgeous niece. She was an angel - slept the whole time. Rex was a nightmare :dohh: Think I've seen glimpses of what his behaviour will be like when baby arrives :( Pretty sure he was acting up to get grandad's attention cos he was taking an interest in my niece. But the food was lovely at least!

:haha: I love the chocolate heart with bite marks! Bless Olivia! I got totally spoilt but DH openly admitted that he was making up for last year when he royally effed up & it resulted in a huge row! This year I got flowers, Lindor (my fave!) plus Hotel Chocolat choccies, my favourite (decaff!) coffee beans & syrup and a big Body Shop set with my favourite 'flavour' in :cloud9:

:happydance: to the crib being built, Sarah!

Two knew working weeks for us. We can do it!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh dear, has Rex been an only grandchild up until now? In a way though, it might be better that he's having to get used to sharing his grandparents with his cousin first rather than having to share everyone all at once when his sibling arrives. 

Ooh you did get well and truly spoilt :) what happened last year? Did he forget or something?

So pleased the crib is up, it's beside the bed already and looks so snuggly! oh and I forgot to say, the sheets I got were the right size after all :happydance:

Yes, just 2 more weeks of work! I'm so fed up of it at the moment, just don't want to be there anymore. I still get that funny feeling when I sit for too long so sitting at my desk all day is a real pain. I don't think sitting like that all day is going to help turn baby out of back to back position either :(


----------



## SazzleR

He's been the only grandchild on my side, yep. And my dad is Rex's absolute favourite person in the whole world cos he's daft! So I think it is hard for him seeing his beloved grandad snuggling a baby & not larking about on the floor with him. 

DH didn't forget last year but he may as well have for all the effort he put he. The weekend of Mother's Day last year, DH had a uni day for his Masters down at Warwick Uni & my best friend lives down that way now so we all went down & I spent the day with her with Rex. We stayed over that night & the plan was for me to be able to have a few drinks with her. However, DH came back from his uni day saying he'd suddenly started with a cold & felt awful. So I had to have Rex all night (including a walk round the streets to get him to sleep that evening cos he wouldn't settle) & get up with him in the morning. When DH eventually got out of bed, he shoved an M&S carrier bag in my hands with a few smellies in that can only be described as old woman toiletries. They weren't wrapped or even put in a gift bag. He then got Rex to 'write' on my card while I was in the room!! We then had to leave by 11 to get back home to have lunch with HIS mum & HIS gran. I refused to speak to him on the drive home & we had a huge row while sat in the car outside his mum's with me in floods of tears telling how unappreciated I felt when I do everything for him & Rex & he couldn't even be bothered to think about a gift, put them in a gift bag or think about what I might have wanted to do that day or the night before. So, yeah, he seriously had some making up to do this year!!

Good work on getting the right sheets :thumbup: :haha:

I've got so much work to do in these next 2 weeks. It's mock exams next week so I'll have to get all those marked before I leave :( The 11th can't come quick enough! Hope you're having lots of breaks at work to get up & move around.


----------



## kylesmom

Happy Mother's day ladies! We celebrate ours in May.
I am so glad to hear that DH's were extra special to you both this year! 

I love seeing your tickers say (full term) :)

Congrats on the crib getting set up!! So exciting.

Kyle has been so bad....I think we are slowly getting out of napping... He refuses to take a nap. He has a MAJOR full blown tantrum/meltdown for 2 hrs before he finally crashes because he can't control it anymore.
I don't know why he does it other than he is over tired.

Swim class went awesome this week although he wasn't paying super attention :X he did swim so much better! Wasn't scared at all!

Have you seen the movie Frozen yet? Kyle must have to watch that 2 times a day. He loves it.. By far the best Disney movie we have seen yet.


----------



## SazzleR

We are major Frozen fans in this house, Kyles :D All 3 of us love it :haha: Rex even (tries to) sing along to it. So cute :)

Sorry to hear that Kyle isn't napping/sleeping well. Rex hasn't napped regularly for a while now. Typically, I think he stopped when I got pregnant :dohh: He still occasionally falls asleep in the car but even that's rare now. 

I'm hoping we broke the cycle of last week's late nights yesterday. We bathed him at my mum's before setting off for home & just transferred him to bed when we got home. He was asleep for 7.30. That's 2 hours earlier than most of last week when he was refusing to settle. Fingers crossed that's jump started him back into his usual bedtime cos I have a tonne of work to do this week & next :(


----------



## kylesmom

Hi Ladies!
Well last night I had the wonderful glucose test (BLAH) 
Got that over with.

This morning i had an ultrasound done because at my 20 week they wanted to rescan the heart and the spine since they didn't get good pics.

Well the girls walks out of the room to check and see if she got good enough pics and in walks a man, the physician :X Never a good sign right?

He said that this baby has urine in his/her kidneys more so than normal and I have to go back at 32 weeks. He said it is nothing to worry about and he didn't want me to leave worried (YEA RIGHT!!!!!!!!!! Is that even possible)

He said that it usually corrects itself and the only issues would be that once baby is born they would need to just check the kidneys after birth and that the baby may be prone to get more UTI's than normal..

So i had a good cry and Now i am a googling machine.

Says this happens more so in boys than girls. Heart rate was 158. Possibly having another boy. Still team yellow though.

Sigh... Keeps this kid in your prayers. Going to be a long wait till i am 32 weeks for a re-scan :( 

Got a cute picture of the baby's leg stretched all the way up to his face. So funny!


----------



## Sarah lo

Huge :hugs: kyles, I'm sorry you're having to go through that. And having to wait till 32 weeks to find out more too! :( I will keep him/her in my prayers. From what the doctors have said it does sound like its nothing serious, i think if it was something to really worry about I would hope they wouldn't leave it so long before checking on it again. Have you found anything reassuring on Google?


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Kyles :( Huge :hugs: I agree with Sarah though... I doubt they'd leave you 7 weeks if it was anything serious. Let us know if you find anything out. 

I've had awful pressure low down today :( I've had pains that have actually made me wince. I hope that baby is settling nice & low but I won't hold my breath!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls :) It means a lot!

I am sure it is nothing serious. (hoping anyway)

It's just you never expect to hear anything wrong.... I was alone too which made it harder to keep my cool.

Stuff online is very positive. So I am not as worried, but I still feel it's something I did. Maybe because of my throid issue. IDK. Just so many thoughts going through my head. (silly me) I just wish I could fix it. There isn't anything docs can do now at this stage anyway. Just have to play the waiting game :)

Saz let's hope that baby stays nice and low! 

This one is in the breach position AGAIN!!!!!!! Idk what is with my kids LOL they love sitting up :)


----------



## SazzleR

Do not in any way be blaming yourself, Kyles. I know it's human nature to do that but you haven't done anything. It's just one of those chance things I bet :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, its nothing you've done wrong, its just one of those things. :hugs: it is just awful to be told something might be wrong, I know. When they thought there was a problem with our LOs heart at the 20 week scan I blubbed like a little girl in the middle of the waiting room, I wasn't on my own then either so can't imagine how you must have felt :( 

Oh no, not another breech baby! I've started doing the spinning babies exercises this week to get mine to turn around, it might be worth you starting it now too, it says on the website you can start it as early as you want in pregnancy and it will just help encourage baby to settle into a better position.

Ouch saz, that sounds painful but hopefully a good sign! I'm getting loads of braxton hicks now and today I lost 2 bits of plug :-/ naughty baby, I need you to stay put till after next Friday!


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh! Losing plug is definitely progress, Sarah :thumbup:

I'm dog tired today :( Why, oh why, did I say if work til Easter?!


----------



## kylesmom

aww girls chins up! You are ALMOST there. Few weeks left. Definitely progress Sarah!


I am in better spirits today :) Still worried but better.

Kyle is on a full time needing daddy mode! Wakes up crying because he has to give daddy a kiss and a hug. I think he is having bad dreams....

Saz how are you feeling pressure wise down low?

Are your babies still head down?

What is this baby dance to flip this kid around :) I think my uterus is mushed funky to both kids like to sit up and be comfy LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

No more plug gone today, really hoping baby stays in till after I finish work! I'm still doing my exercises to make this little monkey turn around but I'm still feeling kicks at the front so I'm guessing it's not worked yet :(

Just another week and a half saz, we can do it! I know the feeling though, I barely slept last night because I had sore legs so this morning I was knackered. lucky today was my day off!

Olivia has been turning into a bit of a daddy's girl lately too. They're outside at the minute playing on her bike for a little while before bath time

There's still plenty of time for your LO to flip over, FX he/she turns eventually :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, Kyles, pressure down low. It's really hurt the past hour or so. Had to stand up in the middle of eating dinner! :haha: Think I'll bounce on my ball once Rex is I'm bed & see if I can get the head to bed down in my pelvis good & proper. Not that it'll make it any difference :dohh:

Baby was head down at my last appointment, yeah. Hoping it's still there but who knows with the way this one moves about! I wouldn't worry about baby being breech just yet, Kyles. This one was breech at my 28 week appointment & flipped still. Good to hear you're feeling brighter today :)

Hope your exercises work soon, Sarah. Turn baby, turn!

Yeah, we can make it to mat leave together. :( There's another teacher at my school leaving on the same day as me (she's due 3 days after us) & I bumped into her today. She feels exactly the same as me! And she's a PE teacher so you think she'd be really fit & handling pregnancy better! It made me feel better to know I'm not alone!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh god I'd hate to be a pregnant PE teacher, the poor woman must be knackered!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh that does sound like an awful job! Could you imagine! I had to climb 5 flights of stairs this past weekend because an elevator was broken. TALK ABOUT burning legs!!!!!!!!!!

And you are both so much farther along!


----------



## SazzleR

I know! At least I can sit down when I need to or perch on a table at least!

Kyles, I have serious issues with stairs too :haha: Living in a 3 storey house doesn't help either. I have to think carefully about what I need from upstairs/downstairs. I'm not making more trips than necessary!

Had a good half hour on the ball, bouncing & swaying. If only it would kick start things :wacko: I wish!!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Saz that's awful! But good to keep the blood flowing in your legs. I remember an apartment i had with 3 flights while carrying laundry OYE!!!!!!!

I feel your pain.....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch! 5 flights of stairs, kyles I'm impressed! I gave up on stairs a long time ago. In fact, never mind the stairs, I even have to think carefully about what I need to bend over and pick up after I've dropped it on the floor. If its something the dog will eventually find and eat, its staying there :)

Keep doing your ball every night, saz. Every little helps. I wish I hadn't sold my ball after having Olivia :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

I will try & do some bouncing every night. I can only get it out once Rex has gone to bed though otherwise he just wants to get on it or sit on my knee & bounce which is not very comfy!! I really, really, really don't want to go overdue this time though so will try & squeeze in some ball time now we're officially full term.


----------



## kylesmom

aww you two are so ready for these babies it's so great to hear :)

Bounce away Saz!!!!!! Get that baby OUT!

Last night I swear a little foot was popping out, it was the COOLEST thing ever! Little tiny lump... Had my Husband and Kyle feel it. I think the baby flipped upside down last night while watching (Frozen for the 100th time) I was feeling kicks up high, however it could just be the foot in the baby's face hehe.


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww, cute, Kyles! A little tiny foot :) Hopefully baby has flipped for you.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh wow, a foot! :) very cute!


----------



## SazzleR

Another 30 mins on the ball done tonight. Had a couple of BH afterwards so hoping it's working in some small way. I'd do anything to not see my due date still pregnant!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh that sounds like a good sign saz!

We will get these babies out by due date! Are you doing anything else to help start the eviction?

I'm on the RLT (although technically its not going to help start labour, just hopefully will shorten it for me a bit), I'm also still doing lots of walking when I can manage it.

What else can we try?


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls! Baby is moving up and down every day in a different area.... LOL

Hooray for kicking the babies out of the womb LOL. Time to come out and play. Gosh so close I am so excited for you both.

Are you both ready? Feeling like you can't wait for it to be over?


----------



## SazzleR

I'm on the RLT too Sarah. Will up to 3 cups a day on Tuesday when I hit 38 weeks. Been having it since 34 weeks. I swear it helps to make labour shorter. I had it last time & had a lovely 8 hour labour (although only contracting for 6 & half of those). My SIL put me into it. She had it with her first & had a really quick labour. She then didn't bother with her second cos she figured it'd be quick again :nope: Her second was double the length & I'm convinced no RLT played a roll. 

I don't think I'll try all that much to bring labour on aside from bouncing. I tried EVERYTHING last time & nothing worked! DTD, EPO, spicy food, pineapple & nothing worked. I'll be having a glass of wine on my due date like I said :haha: I'm sure that being more active due to our LOs will bring labour on quicker this time. It's not like last time when I lazed around & napped a lot once on mat leave!

I definitely can't wait for to be over, Kyles. Fed up now! We're ready for baby to arrive on the whole. I need to get everything together in my birth box this weekend & there's a couple of things we still need to buy. But if baby came tonight, we'd survive!

One more week at work, Sarah :thumbup: We can do it!


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm not far off ready now, kyles. Just got to get a few more bits for my hospital bag. DH doesn't know it yet but he's going to be given a list of baby things to get out of the attic for me tomorrow. After that I think we're just about done :)
I wouldn't go as far as to say I'm completely fed up but same as Saz if he/she came tomorrow we'd be ready! :)

I'm only managing one cup of RLT a day because I keep forgetting but I'm going to try really hard to remember from now on. I didn't bother with it last time and had a labour marathon :dohh: 

I already eat spicy food all the time so that's not going to help. DTD is a no go for me, it really hurts when we do for some reason so we haven't done it in weeks :( I don't really fancy the EPO as it sounds messy :haha: and I'm allergic to pineapple :dohh:

I'll join you in that glass of wine on D Day, increase the RLT, I'm also going to try that lush bath bomb with the Clary sage in next week after I finish work :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh I forgot about clarry sage! Think I might have to try some of that too once work is done :thumbup:

You really don't have many options in the inducing labour stakes do you Sarah :dohh: Ah well, you went before D day last time didn't you, so I'm sure you won't see it again. Unlike me! :wacko:

I did 20 mins on the ball again tonight & feeling some tightenings since. Nothing regular but every little helps, I hope!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah, to be honest I'm not going to go too crazy with the eviction notices unless I actually get as far as D Day. Then it will be all go! 

I can't see you going over again Saz, especially if you're having tightenings after your ball bouncing.

I've not had any more signs really, still getting my BH a lot but have been getting them since 34 weeks so doesn't really mean anything. No more plug lost either. 

Olivia isn't very well today, she's come down with another cold, bless her. She was up in the night coughing and crying so I spent most of the night in her bed. I don't get it though, she was up for a good couple of hours in the night before I finally managed to settle her back to sleep, yet she was still up and out at 6am! How does that kid manage it??


----------



## SazzleR

I hope you're right, Sarah, and I have baby in my arms by D day!

Aw poor, Olivia. Hope she gets well soon :hugs: I have no idea where they get their energy from. Some sort of secret toddler energy supply :haha: Rex is the same. It doesn't matter what time he goes to bed, he's still up about 6am :dohh: And usually wakes full of energy :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, there's no such thing as down time to a toddler. She's spent the whole day running around and playing, and then getting upset when she remembers she's poorly and tired, so she has a 5 minute lie down before starting up again! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Bless her :haha: Whenever Rex is ill, I always look forward to the long naps he'll take but they never happen :dohh:

A very productive day for me today :) I got the birth box all packed & the changing bag stocked, ready. I then washed, sponged down & hand washed all the baby toys & got them put away. As predicted, Rex has taken an interest in them :dohh: I've also washed all the washable parts of the buggy & washed the frame down. Think that's the last of my baby prep jobs done now. At last! :D


----------



## Sarah lo

Well girls, I think I've decided to call off having this baby. Do you think its too late to send it back now? Olivia got more and more poorly yesterday and was up every half hour during the night, crying. It was just like having a newborn so now I'm like OMG this is actually going to be my life again in just a few short weeks! :wacko: plus when Olivia woke up at 6am (right as rain again, I might add! :dohh: ) DH took her to give me a chance to sleep - there will be none of that in a few weeks time when I'm establishing BF. I'm scared. 

On the off chance that it turns out it is in fact too late to send this baby back, we're just about ready now too. DH got everything down from the attic that I asked him for, including another bag of clothes that I'd forgotten about. There was a sleep suit with little chicks on that he or she can wear on Easter Sunday when we visit the family if LO arrives in time!:cloud9: 

I also found a little bag of tiny baby clothes that somebody gave us last time and we ended up not needing - it was so weird thinking that if baby came today, those clothes would probably fit!

I think I have everything in my hospital bag now, just need to double- check the baby's bag and also pack a bag for Olivia in case she has to go to MILs overnight.

Few! I think I'm actually ready too! 

Now we wait.........


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: Sorry to be the one to break the bad news, Sarah, but it is deffo too late to call it off I'm afraid :haha: Just think though, we don't be so heavy, knackered & uncomfortable while doing all the getting up in the night so it won't seem so bad. Especially as all the lovely BF hormones will help us drift straight back off to sleep. We'll be fine :wacko:

Glad to hear Olivia is feeling better today. 

DH went out last night (his last night out for a looooong while!) so I have to admit to being totally lazy & letting Rex sleep with me. The thought of spending hours trying to settle him then getting up to him in the night (his sleep is still crappy at the minute :cry: ) was enough to make me want to cry. I needed some rest so a night with me it was whilst DH was demoted to the sofa :haha: It is a sofa bed but he was clearly too drunk to figure that out cos he was just sprawled on the sofa when we came down this morning!

We're both ready then. Eeeeek! Come on babies, get moving now, please!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I hope you're right, saz!

Olivia's definitely all better now, she's running around the place like yesterday and last night never happened :) she's decided to wear her armbands around the house today and keeps saying that as soon as baby comes out of mummy's tummy she's going to take them swimming and teach them how to jump in the pool :haha: she's also been muttering something about "after lunch" so I think she thinks the baby is coming this afternoon! Probably because we've been doing so much to get ready for the baby lately :)

Aww sorry Rex is still not sleeping well, you must be exhausted :( maybe you could both do with a few nights of sleeping together and DH on the sofa? Its so hard to know what to do for the best when it comes to sleep


----------



## SazzleR

I daren't let him get used to sleeping in our bed with the baby so imminent. It's bedtime that's the battle at the minute. It's taking up to 2 hours to get him to settle & that's usually with me lying with him, soothing him after a screaming meltdown cos he's so tired but won't give in. A few nights last week, DH resorted to taking him out in the car cos neither of us could face the prolonged battle. It's like having a small baby again :dohh: The worst timing in the world!!


----------



## Sarah lo

What a nightmare that must be. I'm thinking Olivia will most likely have a melt down at bed time tonight because she'll have gotten used to me sleeping in her bed these last couple of nights. It happens every time, the slightest change in routine and her sleep goes all to pot. I'm actually dreading the first couple of weeks after baby comes because my mum is coming for 2 week followed by my dad who's then coming for 1 week and so Olivia will have to give up her bed and sleep on her old toddler bed in the nursery. I can just see how that's going to go down :(


----------



## SazzleR

It is a nightmare :cry: Resorted to the car again tonight :( He asked to sleep in my bed again tonight :dohh: but the only way I could do that is by kicking DH out & I don't think he'd be too happy about that! If I wasn't so big, I'd probably sleep in Rex's bed for a few nights to get him used to settling to sleep in there again but I just can't manage that at the minute. 

I'll be facing a similar issue when baby arrives. Once DH goes back to work after paternity leave, my mum is coming for a week. We have a sofa bed in the lounge but it's really not that comfy. Ok for a night or two but not a whole week. I've suggested that my mum sleeps in Rex's single bed & Rex sleeps on his ready bed in the same room. No doubt that will result in screaming tantrums :wacko: I suppose their sleep will be all messed up when the babies come anyway. I was thinking today that I might start putting white noise on for Rex again to help him sleep through the baby crying. But I don't know if that'll work :shrug: Argh!! Remind me why we wanted to have more children, again?!


----------



## SazzleR

Do you know what you seriously don't need at 8.5 months pregnant?! A vomiting toddler, that's what :cry: Rex started throwing up in the night, totally out of the blue. I've had to rinse & wash everything, including his actual duvet & pillows. Hope they dry before tonight. He ended up in with us as we ran out of bedding & I needed to scrub his mattress at 1am. 3 of us in our bed with me in this state, meant I've hardly slept since then. He took a while to settle to sleep anyway cos he was so upset about being so sick. He hates throwing up :cry: As you could have predicted, he's woken up full of beans this morning & I feel like death :( No sign of more vomiting but I've not tried him with food yet. 

I'm really gutted cos we're going to miss our last swimming lesson this morning now :( We can't go once baby is here as I have no one to have baby. I really wanted to finish his lessons on a high note :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no! Saz that's awful :hugs:

Its like they're trying to prepare us for the lack of sleep to come...

What a shame Rex had to miss his last swimming lesson too, poor little lamb :(


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks, Sarah. He crashed again this afternoon. He's hardly eaten all day & had a temperature this afternoon. Calpol soon got rid of that & he pepped up again. I'm now wondering if he's got another ear infection :shrug: His sleep & behaviour were horrendous in the days leading up to last one so it would make sense. He sat with his hands over his ears when he was burning up this afternoon so idk. Will see his he is in the morning.


----------



## Sarah lo

If he's putting his hands over his ears it sounds as though it could be another infection :( it makes sense that he's not been sleeping well either if that's the case. 

Poor little thing, I hope he's feeling better soon x


----------



## SazzleR

Will see how tonight pans out & how his temp is in the morning. Might be visiting the doctors in the morning. 

I've just done 30 minutes on the birthing ball & TMI but one of my boobs leaked :blush: Only noticed cos I only had a PJ top on my top half. Surely that can only be a good sigh that things are happening?!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: brilliant, you jiggled some milk out! :D

Definitely must be a good sign! 

Still no more signs for me. In fact I'm thinking the chances are I'm still a long way off labour. Twice in the past week I've had to practically run for my train to work because I've gotten up late and I reckon that if I was nearing the end, that amount of exercise would surely set something off :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

I'm off work today, at home with my poorly boy :( He threw up all over again last night, all over his bed again. Cue having to scrub & wash everything again :cry: He had a temp through the night & then has had a few 'sharting' incidents this morning, bless him. Fed to of cleaning up sick & poo! I've run out of liquitabs!! We've been to the doctors this morning & surprise, surprise, they said that despite his ears & throat being red, it's just a virus :wacko: This happened before Christmas & we ended up back at the doctors 5 days later with a full blown ear infection. I'll be really mad if the same happens again. I can't cope with labour, a brand new baby & a poorly toddler :nope:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ugh, stupid doctors! Wouldn't you think that given the problems he had at Christmas they would think this maybe isn't just a virus. How infuriating!

Poor Rex, that's so not what any of you need right now. :nope: 

The other day when Olivia was ill I kept telling myself that at least she's getting it over with before the baby arrives and hopefully it will be a while before she gets ill again. Hopefully it'll be the same with Rex


----------



## kylesmom

Oh girls I am so so sorry for not being around. Majorly busy! 

Wow both little ones are sick, Poor Olivia and poor Rex! How scary.
I am glad it is just a virus. Usually when Kyle gets sick we rush to the doc before the ear infection has time to flare up. I really hope they both get well very soon!

Sick babies before giving birth has to be awful and tiring!!!!!! I feel for both of you :(

I have been so busy and everytime i go to respond something comes up and I can't :(

I went to the doc's yesterday because all weekend i was having MAJOR pressure down on my pevic bone and (vag) almost like walking around with a tampon not in all the way TMI LOL

Doc said that's normal (Lucky me) and may not go away. So walking makes me feel funny anymore. At least all is ok. 

Also got to ask again about the kidney's and it turns out there is nothing to worry about. The kidney's are just larger on the scale that they have when measuring kidneys but still in the normal range. What a relief that was to hear!


I will keep both kiddo's in my prayers tonight that they are on the mend and fast! 

Saz i can't believe you leaked (HAHAHAHAH) that's so funny and is a perfect sign that baby is on his/her way! So awesome. That ball bouncing is paying off!


----------



## Sarah lo

AW thanks kyles, Olivia is all better now thankfully. She had a really good night's sleep last night and has been her old self today :)

Ouch, that sounds uncomfortable, I bet you've got some swelling "down there" another one of the many joys of pregnancy :haha:

That's fantastic news about the baby's kidneys! :happydance: what a relief!


----------



## SazzleR

Great news about the kidneys, Kyles :thumbup: Not so great about the pressure :( Doesn't sound like fun. I've felt a bit like that recently but can't imagine it for the next 14 weeks :hugs:

I think Rex may have turned a corner this afternoon. He perked up & was happily playing. However, there's still a runny bum issue :( My hands are dry from scrubbing mattresses, settees, carpets & rinsing clothes & bedding! :( Will have to see how he is in the morning but it's DH's turn to stay at home if needs be. I've got so much to do before finishing work on Friday. Eeeeek!


----------



## kylesmom

What a relief that the babies are on the mend! Thank goodness!
Lotion Saz lots of lotion :)

Glad Rex is doing so much better.

Talk about stress before giving birth sheesh!

Kyle has had a very large temper anymore. Everything is NOOOOOOO
Let's go pee pee on the potty, NO but then goes and then refuses to get off the toilet.
It's like a battle with EVERYTHING from the potty to zipping his coat up.

We started going on the potty again after taking a 2 month hiatus so this is a good sign!
Let's hope we are potty trained before this baby arrives!


SIGH..... These past 2 years i will say my patience has gotten very strong. I didn't know I could be so patient :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Great news Rex is feeling a bit better, let's hope that runny bum clears up quickly!

Oh been there and got the T-shirt on the toddler rebellion thing, kyles! Olivia says no to EVERYTHING! To be honest I've learned to just turn a deaf ear to it and carry on as if she hadn't said no :haha: for example "olivia shall we brush your teeth now?" "NOOOOOOO TEETH!!!" and I just carry on getting the tooth brush ready :) I'm actually really looking forward to having a child that doesn't answer back when this LO arrives. Will be so nice to be able to dress him/her in whatever I want without getting shouted at that they'd rather wear the orange and yellow top with the pink and purple trousers :dohh: :haha:

Ha ha don't talk to me about potty training! Olivia's back in full time nappies because we were just getting nowhere with the potty training. She was getting through at least 3 changes of trousers a day at nursery and at home I was constantly cleaning the carpet, then she got stressed out and rebelled against the potty presumably because I was nagging her so much. So we decided to take a break. She does ask to go on the potty or the toilet from time to time but not consistently. I figured we best wait till after we get the baby settled in before we try again now. There's no rush really.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh, I forgot to say, I've been to see the midwife again today and she said baby has turned around! :happydance: he or she is now left anterior :)

She also said baby is very deeply engaged. I thought second babies didn't engage :shrug: 

Also, Saz did you know that the latest NHS policy is that they will induce at exactly 41 weeks and not 41+6 like they used to? The midwife told me that today. Not sure how I feel about that but on the plus side we will not go more than 7 days overdue at the very most :)


----------



## kylesmom

HAHA I am right there with you on the NOOOOOO. Kyle says Not Uh as well. Where do they hear this stuff? DH says Knock it off to him a lot when he is bad and of course now the little copy cat tells me all the time (knock it off) ughhhhhhhh.

We just started the potty again after 2 months of him quitting. Yelling NO at me EVERYTIME so we did give up as well.

I really want to try to stick with it this time. I may even get big boy underwear. We shall see.

I agree with you on the baby being so easy and NOT talking back! I am so ready and yet not for #2 to get here. 

Congrats on baby turning around!!!!!!!!!! That is fantastic news and so is not going past 7 days overdue! YAHOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

I've been using lots of my favourite Body Shop Almond hand cream, Kyles :)

You guys should enjoy the 'no phase'! I now her full on discussions about doing everything! :dohh: He even uses words like 'actually' on me now :haha:

Sorry to hear about potty training battles, ladies :( They won't end up in nappies at school so just try not to stress about it. But I know that's easier said than done. 

Fab news on baby turning, Sarah :thumbup: No idea what this one is doing now. It's so active that it could be anywhere! :wacko: I'm there tomorrow. 

I had no idea about the new induction guidelines, Sarah. I will definitely be refusing induction at 41 weeks, that's got sure. Firstly, Rex came on his own at 41+1 & I think my due date is 3 days early going off ovulation so no way will I agree to induction so early. 42 weeks is my limit for induction. I won't get to labour at home if I'm induced & there's more chance of hanging an epidural & assisted delivery with an induction, neither of which I want. Hopefully I won't get to that point but I'll be ready with my arguments just in case!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol kyles, we have a little parrot too. Tonight we all went out to walk the dog and every time DH or I stepped out to cross a road we got "DADDY/MUMMY!!! OFF THE ROAD!!!!!" :haha: saz, that's so cute Rex uses words like actually! Does he do the "why?" Routine yet? 

I hope you have better luck with the potty training this time, kyles. Big boy underwear might be a good idea, it'll make it fun for him :)

I don't know of the induction at 41 weeks is a nationwide thing or just in north Yorkshire. She gave me a leaflet to read but I've left it n the car :dohh: hopefully we won't get to that point anyway :) 

I'm very uncomfortable tonight, baby is wriggling about and dancing on my bladder and I just can't get cumfy. I'm struggling to walk too :(


----------



## SazzleR

Hope baby budges a bit so you can get comfy, Sarah. I had to go to the loo 4 times at work today :dohh: The head on bladder issue is not enjoyable!

I'll ask about induction tomorrow or see if they mention it. I will be stubborn on the issue if it is 41 weeks :blush:


----------



## Sarah lo

Only 4 times? I dream about only 4 times :haha:

I don't blame you for being stubborn, your home birth hinges on it. Plus its like you say, your due date could actually be 3 days later than your midwife says so that doesn't give you much leeway. Definitely stick to your guns!

Well girls, I'm starting to get really excited about nearing the end. I keep waking up in the night, not just because I'm uncomfortable, but because I'm excited - like a big kid lol and I keep reading the birth stories of everyone who's due around the same time as us and getting all excited! 

I hope ours will come soon (but not until after Friday of course!) :)

2 more days of work, saz! :thumbup:


----------



## SazzleR

4 times is a lot as a teacher! I can't leave my classes obviously so can only dash in between lessons! And there's not much speed to my 'dashing' these days :haha:

Aw that's lovely that you're so excited, Sarah :) I don't think it's fully sunk in for me yet that we're going to have another baby, as stupid as that sounds! My PGCE student bought me some thank you gifts yesterday as it was the last time I'll see her before mat leave. As well as some lovely Lush stuff for me, she bought baby a couple of summer romper suits in 3-6 months & I was a bit like 'oh my god, this is real, I'm having a baby' :dohh: :haha:

I seriously cannot wait for 2.40pm tomorrow (end of school for me!) to officially be on mat leave (well, technically on holiday for a week then mat leave!). No more work until 20th January 2015! :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Congrats girls on nearing the end of school!!!!!!
Glad everyone is all getting better.

Babies are on their way! Good luck at your MW appointment Saz I hope the baby's position is perfect!

I was so uncomfortable last night this baby was tossing and TURNING in circles it felt like.

I am NO WHERE near as big as you girls must be with the turning and moving.. This one is one big wiggler compared to the last one.

This baby is completely on the right side just like Kyle was only he just sat there and kicked me from time to time.. This baby is CRAZY!!!!!!!!! So active and just swimming in circles!!!


----------



## SazzleR

This baby is waaaay more active than Rex ever was as well, Kyles. The MW told me it's cos second babies have a lot more room in the womb cos everything has already stretched once already. Nice thought!

All fine with baby at the MW :) It's 3 5ths engaged so pretty ready to go. That explains the pressure I've been feeling. The only issue is with me :( My BP has suddenly got really quite low. It's been consistently around 110/70 but today it was only 80/60 :shrug: She asked if I'd been feeling dizzy etc. but I really haven't. Then she said it wasn't as worrying as high BP but that I should rest as much as possible. I just laughed at that! No chance with Rex running circles round me!


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG saz, I can't imagine not being able to go to the toilet whenever I needed to! I was in an all-day meeting on Tuesday and had to wait 2 hours for a break and that was bad enough. I probably nearly dehydrated myself that day as I didn't dare drink more than a few sips at a time.

I got some lovely presents today too as I won't see most of my colleagues tomorrow they thought they'd give me a send off today instead :) they gave me a very hungry caterpillar sleep suit, vest, bib and hat set for the baby, a mummy to be pamper set and a hotel chocolat gift set for me and a jigsaw and book for Olivia. So sweet of them :)

Lol kyles, I hope that baby of yours lets you get some sleep soon! This one is way more active than Olivia so it probably is true that second babies have more room :)

Great news everything's ready to go with you, saz! Weird about the BP though. Is it possible the midwife did it wrong? It just seems weird that its suddenly so low yet you feel fine :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

I suppose she could've done it wrong :shrug: It wasn't my usual MW but a woman from the community team. I remember her visiting after I had Rex. Maybe I am feeling a bit light headed but have just put it down to exhaustion :shrug: IDK. 

One more day at work, Sarah! Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

Hmm, just try and take it easy then (if that's possible with a toddler running about!) Get him doing some sit down activities if you can - like I was absolutely knackered when I got home tonight so got Olivia on the floor playing her animal matching pairs card game, it gave me a chance to lie down and have a breather while still giving her attention :)

Yay! Last day tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for baby coming soon Saz! Very exciting

That is a strange BP it could have been taken wrong but don't chance it and try to relax.

Last day of work yahoo!!! Love the gifts Sarah the little caterpillar has to be so cute!


----------



## SazzleR

Mat leave!! :happydance:


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo! :happydance: :yipee::headspin::wohoo::dance::bunny:


----------



## Sarah lo

Uh oh girls, I think something's going down! Total TMI but I think I've started having the dreaded pre-labour "clear out" :dohh: 

I was feeling a bit queasy and just a bit off my food all day yesterday and last night I was just really restless. And now this! I remember this kind of thing happening maybe 3ish days before going into labour with Olivia. 

So much for having some time off to chill out!


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh that's exciting, Sarah! Keep us updated :)

No new signs here. I can tell baby is really low though. I keep getting uncomfortable twinges in my pelvis & I actually managed to eat a full plate of dinner last night which I haven't had the room for in a while! Would love baby to come next week so DH can be off with us longer. 

Off for my roots doing & waxing today so I'll be all ready for baby's appearance :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh that sounds really promising too! Come to think of it I managed to eat all my dinner without getting major indigestion last night too. Happy days!

Yes, before Easter would be ideal then DHs would get extra time off. This weekend would be perfect for me as FIL is home at the weekends and it would be less hassle sorting Olivia out (they are having Olivia while I'm at the hospital but they live 10 miles away and MIL doesn't drive) but sadly I think (if I'm right) labour will most likely happen next week rather than the weekend.

Having said that, i'm feeling really sick now, maybe its actually just a tummy bug :dohh:

Hope you get all nice and pampered today :) x


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( Fingers crossed that it's not a bug, Sarah :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

Wasn't a bug, I'm feeling OK now :)


----------



## SazzleR

That's a relief with baby being so close to arriving. A stomach bug at this point would not be nice :nope:

Well, my hair is all coloured & I'm all defuzzed so I'm officially issuing baby's eviction notice! I'd love it to come next week so DH is at home with us all for a little while longer. Otherwise it's like a waste him being off for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well today I finally got around to stripping the pram down and washing all the bits. Pre-nesting me thought the pram was already fairly clean and didn't need doing but today I was compelled to do it and I'm so glad I did because under the seemingly clean lining was a whole manner of crumbs, fluff and spilt milk splodges probably dating back to when Olivia was still a nipper!

After that I re-checked mine and baby's hospital bags and packed olivia's bag for if she ends up having to stay overnight at MILs. I also took the crib mattress out of the plastic to give it a few days airing time. I'm really glad I did because it stinks of plastic and chemicals! Hopefully the smell will go away in a few days. I just can't win, I left the plastic on for so long because I didn't want it sitting gathering dust :dohh:

Then this morning I suddenly remembered we'd forgotten to buy a changing mat for the baby. We don't bother with one for Olivia anymore but baby poo is WAY more messy and not worth the risk changing bums on the floor! So I've ordered one to pick up from asda on Monday.

So I think that's me all done too :happydance: 

We need to get this show on the road now, saz! :)


----------



## SazzleR

A very productive day, Sarah :thumbup: I was really glad I washed our buggy too. It is gross what you find under the lining!! :haha:

I wish we could get these babies moving. I really do!


----------



## Sarah lo

Me too. Very disappointed I feel completely back to normal today after spending the last few days feeing all sickly and restless, I really did think something was about to go down but today, nothing. :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

Every night, I go to bed feeling crampy & like baby can't get any lower. Yet I wake up feeling fine again :shrug: The waiting is the worst & we're still over a week away from our actual EDDs :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol yeah we're not even due yet and we're already complaining! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:wacko: I know. We are impatient!

I took Rex to a big park near my mum & dad's this morning. He had a blast but it was tough work keeping up with him. This afternoon I was feeling all crampy, like period pain, so thought the work out might've got things going. But it's all quiet again now :dohh: Every little sign gets my hopes up! I'm gonna drive myself mad!


----------



## Sarah lo

Same here.I've been having painful braxton hicks since about 30 weeks and tonight I had 2 of them 15 minutes apart and I was like ooooh maybe this is it............but no. :dohh: 

Very impatient :haha:

Get bouncing on your ball again! :)


----------



## SazzleR

I'd have got excited at 2 pains 15 mins apart too, Sarah!

I'll definitely be on my ball tomorrow! Also got a trip to Meadowhall planned with my best friend who's visiting. A nice long walk round the shops might help too. I'll try anything to not see my due date still preggers. But deep down, I know I will :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh yes a good long walk around the shops will do you lots of good! I'm going to take the dog out for a nice long walk today as it looks like its going to be a nice day today :)

We've still got a week and a day till D Day, we will get these babies moving by then! 

This morning Olivia said the baby's coming on Friday, perhaps she knows something :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Hopefully she does! :thumbup:

Last night on our way home from my mum's, Rex just came out with 'when is your baby coming, mummy?' He looked gutted when I said I didn't know, bless him. He did then follow it up with 'how does it get out of your tummy?' To which DH & I exchanged horrified glances! I just said mummy pushes it out & he seemed ok with that :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha olivia's not quite clever enough to have thought of that question yet, thankfully.

Although the other day when we were packing her overnight bag I said to her that we were packing so that she can go to grandma's when mummy and daddy go to the hospital to get the baby out of mummy's tummy. She then got really upset and said she didn't want to go to grandma's and wanted to come with mummy and daddy to get the baby. If only she knew lol


----------



## SazzleR

Aw bless her! I don't think she'd like to see baby coming into the world really!

Well, my feet are certainly throbbing from our trek round the shops. Going to get bouncing once Rex is in bed. Desperately want this baby to come out now.


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like you've done good today!

I went out with the dog twice today, so hopefully that will help. I'm feeling absolutely shattered now!


----------



## SazzleR

The shopping trip & bouncing did nothing :( Still here with no signs to report. Eurgh. I know I still have a week til my due date but I'm getting impatient :(

Going to see SIL today & maybe take the kids out somewhere. Trying to keep active but all I really want to do is lay on the sofa with my feet up :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Nothing here either :( 

I'm baby movement monitoring at the moment. Baby hasn't moved an awful lot since about yesterday lunchtime so I called the day unit this morning and they've got me sitting quietly waiting for movements for the next hour, then I have to report back to them how many. Typically, baby has suddenly woken up and has twitched loads in the last 15 minutes, I've already counted 7 movements. So I feel a bit silly now (but relieved as well of course!)

DH just text me from work to say he's got Thursday off so that makes me feel better that he will be home Thursday till Monday in case I go into labour. Its a bit scary knowing I'm on my own all day and no one can get to me for at least an hour if it starts!


----------



## SazzleR

Glad baby woke up. That is scary. I've noticed a decrease in movement but I think it's just cos it doesn't have enough room to move anymore. Which should clearly be a sign that it needs to blooming well come out!!

That is a worry that DH is an hour away. I'm lucky to have mine at home for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Sarah lo

I think that's exactly the issue, no room left for our babies so they've slowed down with their movements. I felt 12 movements in half an hour and reported back to the day unit and they said that was fine. :)

It is a worry. Especially because I have no family here and MIL has to catch a bus over that only runs twice an hour. I'm not worried about me, its more about sorting Olivia out when the time comes. I have had a 3 different friends tell me they'll have her if I'm stuck but its still a worry. 

Well, its a beautiful day again here so I think I will go for another walk :)


----------



## kylesmom

Oh rats. I wrote a huge long thing on here and the page buckled up :(
Hi ladies :wave: you both sure have been busy!

Get those babies out! I am patiently waiting on stand by. I will be checking this site everyday. Lots' of positive vibes and thoughts sent to you both!

Glad all the nesting is completed. 

Sarah so glad movement started. I agree the babies are OUT OF ROOM!!!!!!!!!! Time to get the eviction notices ready :)

We finally had a wonderful sunny and warm weekend and we played outside ALL weekend long. Got a little sun burn too! So needed that after our dreary winter.

How are you ladies feeling today? Congrats on maternity leave!! So nice all the gifts. 

Saz glad hubby is home with you.

Sarah glad hubby will be home soon enough! You need to hold out at least another day :heehe:

good thing Rex and Olivia are feeling better too! 

We saw the Easter bunny this past weekend and Kyle was not scared. Very excited. I love this age! He is being a cuddle bug now and the chattiest thing ever!

Swim class on Saturday was a bust :( He was so petrified of the water. The last thing i wanted was for him to be scared of the water :sigh: now i feel i traumatized him :(

Every morning I drop him off at my moms and he cries and screams because he wants to keep hugging me. I swear that is the worst most heartbreaking feeling in the world. It breaks my heart I can't stay home with him.
I know it is just a phase though. Being a mom is so hard :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi kyles! :hi:

How annoying you lost your first post, I've done that before and its absolutely heartbreaking when you've spent such a long time writing it! :dohh:

Ha ha my baby was given his/her eviction notice at least a week ago, he/she is just squatting in there now! 

That's great you're finally getting some nice weather, I was wondering if it was still cold over there. Does it just go straight from extremely cold to really hot where you are or do you get an inbetweeny stage? Its been really wet here all winter but the last few days have been sunny and dry, it's been lovely. Olivia and I have been out dog walking every day this week :)

We don't really have the Easter bunny here, what does he do and what happens when you go to visit him? There's been a lot of Easter egg hunt stuff in the shops this year and I thought about getting some little eggs and a basket for olivia but because baby is due so near Easter I haven't bothered and we've just bought her an ink stampers set as an Easter present instead.

Oh poor kyle! Perhaps you could just take him to the pool one day when its quiet, and let him just splash about in the shallow end? Maybe your DH could go too for extra encouragement.

I can relate to the crying when being dropped off too. Olivia has been through this "phase" dozens of times :dohh: it is awful :( sometimes she clings onto my legs and the nursery ladies have to peel her off me! She does it every day for about a week and then all of a sudden she's fine again. Really weird!


----------



## SazzleR

Good to hear from you Kyles :)

It's been lovely here today so we've been enjoying the sun too. Spent ages playing out in SIL's garden with the kids today :) I'm such a summer lover! Really hope we do get this amazing summer that I've been reading news articles about. 

:hugs: for the bad time at swimming & at nursery, Kyles. Hope they're both just phase which pass quickly. 

With Easter Sunday being Rex's birthday, we haven't gone over the top for Easter treats. I got him a big chocolate bunny & my mum has bought him an Easter egg hunt sack & some chocolate eggs to find after opening his presents. I need to get on with writing our Easter cards. DH's family are v religious (FIL is a minister) so Easter is a big deal to them. We've got a big family dinner there on Sunday. 

Another 30 mins on the ball tonight. Feel like I need to try some other labour inducing techniques but not really sure what :shrug: I can't face DTD cos feel so swollen down there :blush: & think it'll hurt! I managed it at the end with Rex but everything seems more tender this time!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I can't think what other things to try either. I had another walk out this morning and feeling lots of pressure down below now but I don't know if its really helping. 

I've got my bath bomb from lush with the Clary sage so I'm going to have a really long soak in it after Olivia goes to bed tonight. Not sure what else... We're having chilli con carne for tea tonight so I suppose I could try adding some cayenne pepper to mine. 

Then if all else fails I have a mini bottle of sparkling rose chilling in the fridge ready for our D Day drink :)


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks Ladies!

Keep bouncing Saz! Oh did you use the cayenee pepper? LOL Anything to evict these babies!!!!

Easter is a big deal, it's more like a candy Christmas lol. It is a person dressed up in an Easter bunny costume and you just take a pic with him, sorta like Santa Clause.

You dye Eggs from the grocery store in different colors and the easter bunny on sunday will come and hide them around your house. He will also leave you an easter basket with candy and gifts.

We try not to go overboard but this year i think he will enjoy it. Sunday we will have a big dinner at my aunts and another easter egg hunt i am sure.


I haven't DTD in forever. The last time we tried it was so painful. I kinda am scared to go at it again. Better try though!!!!

How are you both feeling today?


----------



## SazzleR

I might need a trip to Lush to hunt down some clarry sage! I always eat hot & spicy food so I know that won't do a thing. Oooh, sparkling wine for D Day, Sarah! I've got a bottle of my fave Sauvignon blanc chilling already :haha:

I've just got back from a lovely long lunch with the work girls & DH & Rex are still out so think I might have a sneaky snooze on the sofa :blush: They say you need to be relaxed to go into labour so that's got to help, right?! 

Wow, Easter sounds like a huge deal over there, Kyles. Do you guys get Good Friday & Easter Monday off work like us?

I wrapped Rex's birthday presents & his presents from baby this morning so that's one less job to think about. I also wrote our Easter cards & wrapped my new niece's present. I'm ticking jobs off my list all the time. All I need now is for baby to appear!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow Easter sounds like loads of fun over there kyles! :) 

Haven't had my dinner yet but deffo going to add the pepper to it. I'm another one who loves her spicy food though so I doubt it will make a difference. You never know though! 

The bath bomb you need is the "sex bomb", sazzle :haha: that's the one with the Clarry sage in it.

I've felt absolutely rotten again today :( I was fine when I got up and even managed to do my housework then had a walk into town to meet MIL for a coffee but all afternoon I've felt so ill. All sick, tired, headachey and just yuck. I could barely lift myself off the sofa :( then this evening it just went away and I feel more or less OK again now. Really odd. Perhaps its a sign that something's going to happen soon.....or maybe I'm just tired lol

Aww not long till Rex's birthday now! It would be great if baby came before then wouldn't it :)

I think I've actually got no more jobs to do in prep for baby, other than just keeping the place nice and tidy. I honestly don't think I've been nesting at all this time around, but I am a bit obsessive about making sure the place is clean for when the midwives and health visitor start coming round. Otherwise I reckon I'd be sitting in my own filth by now :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: It doesn't seem right somehow going in & asking for a 'sex bomb' when I look like this! :haha: I'd love for baby to be here by Rex's bday but I'm running out of time now I think :( Desperately don't want to miss his party on Saturday so baby doesn't have too many options for when it can make it's entrance!

:hugs: for feeling rubbish, Sarah. I'd like to think it's your body getting ready for labour for your sake. Is Olivia still going to nursery? Try & get a nap in tomorrow. 

I'm not nesting either. Don't have the energy! I keep thinking I should clean the bedrooms & change the bedding but then the lazy voice inside my head says 'but what if your waters break in bed again? There's no point!' :haha: Hoping my mum might help me get cleaned up a bit when she visits at the weekend!


----------



## Sarah lo

:haha: yes I felt more than a little silly going in and asking for the sex bomb too! Thankfully the lady in there knew about the clarry sage in it and that it was good for helping bring on labour. I think she felt a bit sorry for me actually, she was like "aww have you had enough now, pet?!" :) 

Oh i thought the party was on sunday, yeah might be better if baby stays put at least until sunday then! :) but you know sods law says baby will come on Saturday morning now, don't you :dohh:

Yes olivia's still in nursery, I feel guilty putting her in there while I sit on my bum at home but I'm terrified I will go into labour while I'm on my own with her. She's just doing short days though. I will have to try and have a nap tomorrow. I did drop off to sleep at one point this afternoon but I think for only 20 minutes or so.

Ha ha that's the same reason I haven't washed our bedding this week! I think just my luck my waters will go in bed. Did you know that actually only 1 in 10 labours start with waters going though? Most don't go until you're already having contractions. I read it on the NHS website the other day and was really surprised.


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: to the Lush woman!

I know, it will be Sod's law :dohh: But it'll still mean I'm early so I don't complain!

Don't feel guilty about Olivia going to nursery. You need to rest while you can. Rex will be back at the childminder after the holidays on his usual 3 days. I want time with the baby & want to keep things as normal as possible for him. He's going to do shorter days too. 

I'm in the 1 in 10 from last time then! I knew it wasn't as common as you think from what you see on tele but didn't realise it was such a low number of labours. My waters going was the first I knew of being in labour last time. It'll be weird if it doesn't happen like that this time. I think my labour was quicker cos my waters went first so my contractions were quite intense with no water in there.


----------



## Sarah lo

I suppose on the plus side Olivia has done all sorts of fun stuff this week with it being the run up to Easter. Every day this week she's brought something home with her, chocolate crispie cakes, cards and today some kind of weird chicken thing made out of crape paper, feathers and a toilet roll tube :haha: and yesterday they took them out to the park for a picnic. If she was at home with, big, sore, slow mummy all day she'd probably be bored :)

Yes I think it probably does make for a quicker labour if your waters go first, my best friend went the same way and had a pretty short labour too.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh, by the way I can't believe how much colouring they put in those lush bath bombs, considering they're supposed to be all about natural stuff. I now have a bright pink bath :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Fingers crossed that the clarry sage works! 

I've just been sat applying pressure to my thumbs :haha: Apparently that's meant to make the pituitary gland produce oxytocin. Not convinced but worth a go!


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol I've never heard that one! 

There's always nipple stimulation.... :rofl:


----------



## SazzleR

Came across the thumb thing while Googling ways to induce labour (my new fave search term!). It's reflexology apparently!

My poor nipples are about to get 6 months of abuse! I'm not starting early :rofl:


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: so true!


----------



## kylesmom

You two crack me up!
It's so funny you are trying everything to kick those babies out HEHEHE

I love reading your conversations :)


----------



## Sarah lo

He he, just you wait. It'll be your turn in a few weeks, kyles :D

Still no joy here :dohh: I'm running out of ideas now lol


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Kyles! We're getting desperate! They've outstayed their welcome now!

Nothing to report here either :( Pineapples were on offer at Morrison's for 75p so I just bought 2 :haha: If nothing else, I get to use my amazing pineapple de-corer & skinner that makes perfect pineapple rings :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha worth a go for 75p each :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well Olivia just made a very creepy suggestion. Apparently we should break mummy's tummy to get the baby out :shock:


----------



## SazzleR

Uh oh!! That is a little scary! Bless her :haha:

I just got all excited that something might be happening. I had 3 tightenings sat on the sofa after clearing away from dinner. They were each about 13 minutes apart. Then nothing :cry: Thinking they were just BH from being on my feet a lot today :( I hate getting my hopes up!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that sucks, saz.

I'm still getting loads of painful BHs and get excited all the time but they never come to anything. :(


----------



## SazzleR

BH should be banned at this late stage!!

Going to get on my ball before bed to try & get baby nice & low.


----------



## SazzleR

Still here :dohh: Absolutely nothing to report :( Baby is not allowed to come tomorrow or Sunday so looks like I'm heading to my due date. Eurgh.


----------



## SazzleR

This may be TMI but I had a good blob of mucous when I just went to the loo. Keeping everything crossed it's my plug coming away & things are moving :)


----------



## kylesmom

Aww bless Olivia Teehee

Saz that sounds like amazing news!!!!! Things are happening :)!!!!!!!!!!!


I just talked to my docs because we have a vacation coming up end of May. I will be 32 weeks along and wanted to see if i could fly over driving in a car with a toddler for 17hrs...

I got approved up to 34 weeks!!! So we are good to fly :)

What a relief, a 4 hr plane ride over a 17hr car ride is better any day of the week!

Now to relax over this and book some flights :)

I can't wait to hear updates on you both!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Nothing doing here either really, although I had 2 quite painful contractions on the ride home from MILs house just now, its probably just from being in the car on a bumpy road but I'm waiting to see if I get another one in the next 20 mins or so....I actually thought my waters had broken as we were turning into our road but it was just a mixture of the bumpy road and baby kicking my bladder! :blush: :haha:

That's a great sign, saz! FX for more mucus! :D


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi kyles, you must have posted while I was still typing :)

That's great news you'll be OK to fly, 17 hours in the car is ridiculous at 34 weeks, imagine all the pee stops you'd need! :haha:

Are you going somewhere nice?


----------



## SazzleR

Did you get another contraction, Sarah? Hope so!! :D

That's great news on the holiday, Kyles :thumbup: Not that long til you go then really.


----------



## Sarah lo

I've had a few more over the course of the night but nothing regular. Tbh I think its actually the baby moving that keeps setting them off rather than it being early labour. :( Baby has been very active this evening! 

Any more signs from you, saz?


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh I'm excited for you! A few more has got to be good :)

No, nothing else to report here :( But then I don't really want baby to come tomorrow or Sunday, so I'll let it off til Monday :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha baby is bound to come tomorrow or Sunday now! :) 

Well I'm trying not to get excited but I've been getting pains about 45 minutes apart for the last couple of hours. That seems really far apart though doesn't it? I'm sure my contractions with Olivia started at 20 minutes apart :shrug: 

I might just be imagining it...


----------



## Sarah lo

So that all came to nothing last night, I continued having a few contractions (some pretty painful ones too!) but they got further and further apart. Its 7am now and the last one I had was at 3am so I reckon they've stopped now :dohh:

Still, it must mean that my body's getting ready to start so I'll take it as a really good sign. I'm going to do loads of walking today to try and get it going again :thumbup:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw just logged on all excited wondering if you'd gone into labour, Sarah :( Gutted that everything slowed down. Yes, definitely try a good long walk :thumbup: Hopefully you can kick start it all again. Hope you managed to get some sleep last night. 

Absolutely nothing to report here but I'm not bothered today. I have too much to do!

It's Rex's party today :D My parents, sister, her DH & niece are arriving later this morning. Got to get bacon butties ready for everyone before we leave for the party as adults won't get fed. After the party I need to hot tail it over to Meadowhall to pick up some helium balloons to decorate the house for Rex's bday tomorrow & pick up some yummy Krispy Kremes for a special bday breakfast :) My parents are staying over tonight so they can see Rex on his bday. It's going to be a busy day!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw it sounds like its going to be a lovely party, I bet Rex will have a whale of a time! Its meant to be another nice sunny day today too :)

Are you right beside meadowhall? I'd be in heaven living so close! :)

Well I'm going to make the most of another nice day off with DH and Olivia today, we're going to have a walk into town to get Olivia some new shoes and then we might go and sit in the park with some sandwiches if its not too busy


----------



## SazzleR

A picnic in the park sounds like lovely :)

We don't live right besides Meadowhall. It's about a 15 minute drive from our house. But my school is literally 3 minutes away :) It's very handy! Would normally avoid it like the plague on a bank holiday weekend but needs must. I couldn't buy helium balloons or doughnuts in advance!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww so close Sarah! Sorry they slowed down and stopped. Definitely body getting ready for sure! 

Saz have a wonderful party today! 

We just spend the whole morning.and noon outside finishing the garden. So happy yard work is done!


----------



## SazzleR

Anything to report, Sarah?

Nothing here but at least I made the party! Still loads to do for Rex's birthday tomorrow & I'm exhausted after the party :( Need Rex to hurry up & go to bed so I can get on with my jobs!


----------



## kylesmom

Glad you made itthrough the party! No news yet Sarah??

Wishing Rex a happy birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## Sarah lo

No real news. Been having the same weird irregular contractions again this evening but they're still not coming to anything. Not even sure if they are contractions or just my BHs have gotten more painful.

I'm so sore as well, its not even funny. Its like I just can't get cumfy or into a position that doesn't set off more BHs, and every time the baby moves it hurts. The only position I can get into that doesn't leave me all achey is kneeling on all fours, but then after a few minutes of that position my neck starts to hurt from having to look up :haha: I can't win! 

But on the other hand I can't complain too much, at this point in my first pregnancy I was just coming to the end of day two of my three day labour-marathon. I'd much rather have a few false starts followed by (hopefully) a shorter established labour than 3 whole days of regular contractions.

Glad you had a good party, saz and wishing Rex a happy birthday for tomorrow :) I hope you get a minute to relax after finishing your jobs, I can't even begin to imagine how tired you must be!

Sounds like you had a productive day, kyles :) I'm desperate to get out onto my garden, I feel like crying when I see all the weeds that have sprouted in my flower beds since I last managed to get out there. DH refuses to do anything in the garden besides cutting the grass so its all getting overgrown around the edges now :(


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. Could baby be back to back? They sound very like what my sister had in her labour :shrug: Hope your body's doing all the early dilation work. 

You know the problem with your child turning 3? They're old enough to know it's their birthday so get up at the crack of dawn :dohh: I didn't get to bed til 11.30 & Rex was up at 6.30 :wacko: He's already opened his presents & is playing with DH on his new Hornby train track :) I hope he sleeps well after all the festivities today cos mummy needs some shut eye! I really hope I don't go into labour tonight cos I wouldn't have the energy to do it!!


----------



## Sarah lo

I don't know, baby was the good way around at the last midwife appointment but that was a week and a half ago. I have no pain at all in my back though, the ache I'm feeling is from all the pressure I'm having down below. :( I'm really hoping its a bit of early dilation work too (I use the term "early" very loosely, mind you, because there's nothing "early" at all about this baby! :haha:) And maybe when I go to my next midwife appt on Wednesday she'll find I'm already 5cm dilated or something :)

Aww bless Rex, it must be so exciting to have the first birthday you actually know about! I bet he will have a really good sleep tonight after all the excitement....and then after a good night's sleep you can get back to work on getting that baby out! :)

Olivia was up at 5:30 this morning :dohh: thankfully DH was kind enough to get up with her and now there they're playing with her Easter present - a crayola ink stampers set. Not sure how well its going though, as I just heard DH comment on the colour of her hands. I'm guessing someone's going to need a bath this morning :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I'm really, really hoping for the same news at my sweep on Thursday. If she doesn't tell me I'm at least 3cm, I swear I'll have an emotional breakdown :haha:

Rex better sleep well tonight but after the birthday cake, Easter fun with his cousin and the Easter chocolates, I'm not holding out hope!

:haha: sounds like Olivia loves her Easter present! Hope DH cleared up for you before you got up!


----------



## kylesmom

Happy Easter! 

Sarah sounds like labor pains are starting for sure. Fingers crossed it is going to get better or a ba y arrives soon!
Happy birthday to rex! 


Kyle woke up after 7am today which gave dh and I time to hide the eggs. Every morning kyle wakes up and comes in our room. Not this morning lol. He went straight to the baskets so dhand I jumped up to see his excitement lol

This is the first year he gets it so its pretty great. Wish he waited for us lol

I will check back in later with you girls and see how ur doing.

After mulching my lower back is killing me. Taking it easy today.


----------



## Sarah lo

I think I'm getting a sweep on Wednesday too. I'm a bit nervous about it actually because I didn't need on last time so don't know what to expect. What's it like? Is it painful and does it even work?

AW it sounds like kyle has had a fantastic day! Olivia and I spent the afternoon at my best friend's house today, she has a little boy a similar age to olivia so they always have a great time together. She organised an Easter egg hunt in the garden for them and then they painted eggs together so she's had a lovely time too. We had planned to do another little egg hunt for her at home this evening but I think after all the chocolate she's had today we might wait till tomorrow :haha:

I hope Rex has had a great day today too :)


----------



## SazzleR

It's lovely when they're old enough to properly understand the festivities, isn't it :) I wonder if these second babies will understand things earlier cos their older siblings will explain it? 

Sounds like Olivia's had a lovely day :D

Rex has been utterly spoilt. For the first time, I seriously feel like we don't have enough space for all his toys! I only had a clear out a couple of months ago in prep for the baby toys coming out again & now I think we need a bigger house. Especially if by some miracle, this baby turns out to be a girl who will want completely different toys! My IL's did an Easter egg hunt for Rex & his cousin & they did brilliantly searching for all the clues. He has a ridiculous amount of eggs. I think we might have to 'help' him with his eggs :haha:

I wouldn't say a sweep is painful, Sarah. It's uncomfortable but totally bearable, don't worry. I actually had 2 last time. At the first one when I was 40+2, I was amazed to discover I was already 2cm dilated & 50% effaced, which gave me some hope that things were happening. The MW actually said that she'd make me a 41 week appointment & book my induction but she didn't think she'd see me. She then told me that if I hadn't had any movement over the weekend, to ring back on Monday & get in at one of their other clinics on the Tuesday, which I did cos I was still pregnant & desperate at bang on 41 weeks! At the second one, I was 2.5cm dilated & about 90% effaced she said. She also told me she could've broken my waters easily if they did that in clinic. I had a bloody show after that second one too. My waters went at 11.30pm that night & Rex was born at 7.41am the following morning :) I think she did a much better prod around in the second one so that got things moving tbh. I didn't have a show or anything after the first. On Thursday, I'll definitely be telling her to do a good poke around :haha: I do not want to see 41 weeks again! :wacko: I'm seriously struggling to move now. I'm pretty sure this baby is going to be bigger than Rex. I'm guessing a 10lb giant!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, its so lovely to see them enjoying things like Easter and Christmas and birthdays at last! I think the little ones probably will get into it at a younger age. Its funny how it just happens with younger ones, they like to copy I think :)

Aww sounds like a great day for Rex today too. I know what you mean about the toys, I felt the same after Christmas! 

OK so the sweep doesn't sound too bad, I think I can cope with that. Really hope I don't end up needing it but its not looking good so far :( no more contractions at all today. I think baby has gotten stuck in there or something :haha: I feel like a beached whale most of the time too, and still just so uncomfortable. Also, if that wasn't bad enough, the messages have started going on Facebook today with people asking if the baby's arrived yet :dohh:

I'm sure its not going to be a 10lb-er, i take it they've been keeping an eye on baby's size this time after Rex was born so big? How much did he weigh again?


----------



## SazzleR

I feel exactly the same :( I honestly feel like I'm too big to move! Getting up from sitting or laying down is just a huge trauma! As is reaching for anything :( Baby needs to get out now!!

The only extra monitoring I've had due to Rex's size was the GTT. I've never measured more than 2cm ahead so haven't had to have a growth scan or anything. My bump is so solid though, I'm convinced it's all baby again. Rex was 9lb 1oz at birth but then he was 8 days late so he could well have been half lb lighter if he'd bothered to turn up on time!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ugh, tell me about it! Just getting up out of a chair is a major operation at the moment :wacko:

2cm ahead doesn't sound too bad, I'm sure its not baby-zilla in there :) 

I can't believe its D Day tomorrow. And we're still here. When are these babies coming??? DH is back at work tomorrow too so I'm back to being on my own during the day :( I think DH is disappointed the baby didn't come this weekend too, he was hoping for 2 more weeks off work I think :haha:

Olivia was up at 5:30 again today, what's the deal with that?! Now she's laid on the sofa complaining she's tired :dohh: you and me both, lady!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm gutted that we're both heading towards D day :cry: At least we get our little tipples!

Baby has 7 more days to make an entrance before my DH is back at work. He was looking forward to 4 weeks off, I think! I'm dreading next Monday if I'm still pregnant. I'll have Rex all day on my own & I'll just be too huge to do anything with him. That day will be a nightmare :cry:

Rex was up at 6 today :wacko: so you have my sympathy on the early start. I have no idea why he's suddenly started getting up so early again. Bad timing, little man!

Not really sure what we're up to today. Maybe just a quiet bank holiday around the house.


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, totally gutted as well. I am looking forward to our tipple tomorrow though. I hope its a nice wine, the girls at work gave me it as a leaving present and it looks a bit posh by my usual standards but it's the only wine we have in the house :haha:

I know the feeling, I stupidly told the nursery that olivia will start her reduced hours on the 1st may as it makes it easier in terms of billing and childcare vouchers etc. It didn't occur to me that on the 1st may I could potentially still be pregnant and having to cope on my own with a 2 year old!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww girls you both sound so miserable which is the perfect way to feel. That means these babies will be arriving soon. Cheers to the wine to get things rolling. I miss wine lol. 

Glad the kids had a blast yesterday. Kyle refused to nap due to all the excitement so he passed out early last night. 

Im down 1 lb from when I started this pregnancy journey. Everyone was saying I look great and looks like I lost weight. Now if this baby will take the weight from my hips we would be set! 

I feel gross. This pregnancy gives me bad hair and nails. Here is hoping its a girl!


----------



## SazzleR

Rex starts his reduced hours at the childminder next Tuesday too. What were we thinking?! :dohh:

You've actually lost weight, Kyles?! I'm seriously jealous. I certainly haven't put on as much as I did with Rex but I know I'll have weight to lose. Ah well, I've enjoyed the cake & chocolate :haha: 

DH is taking Rex out to a kids' Easter party at a place near us this afternoon. We only just heard about it from his friend. He's told me I have to stay at home & rest :D TV time for mummy on the sofa I think! :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

What a nice treat for you Saz!
Enjoy it while it lasts :)

Yes actually today it is only (1lb) so I guess you could say I haven't gained any :)

It only looks like it in my upper half of my body. The lower half needs some serious work :hehe:

I think i will start walking every day it is nice out with Kyle when I pick him up from my moms.

This way i can keep my legs in somewhat moving shape!


So we have this dreadful 17 hr drive vacation coming up in a month. I really need opinions! If you were 32 weeks pregnant would you feel safe for you and the baby to fly? Or would you just drive it.

I really want to fly just for the short time frame but I am just worried if flying would have any affect on the baby?



Other news: My DYSON vacuum has passed (RIP) thanks to a red little plastic screw from Kyle's tool bench :( It was the BEST vacuum ever. Hoping I can just return it. What a crazy weekend.

Now I know which object to keep Kyle away from and his little items that he thinks can fit in the HOLES of vacuums (Sigh)


----------



## Sarah lo

Very jealous you've not put any weight on, kyles :) I've done better this time, I weigh the same now as I did after having olivia so once baby, all the water, placenta etc have all gone I reckon I've only got about 10lbs to lose. If so I'll be happy with that.

That's a shame you've got bad hair and nails, my skin is really suffering this pregnancy, I look like a spotty teenager at the minute :(

I think I'd be OK with flying at 32 weeks. Did you say it's only a 4 hour flight? If so that's not too bad at all. At 32 weeks with this pregnancy I still felt pretty good and don't think I'd have had any problems going on a plane. Plus you've had the go ahead from your doctor. I'd say its fine. I don't think flying causes any problems to the baby, the only thing would be for you to check with the airline that they will let you fly before you book your seat.

I'm sorry to hear about your dyson. Over here we have dyson repair men who come and service them or fix them when they go wrong. do you have anything like that?

Nice one you get an afternoon off, saz! No such luck for me, we've been to soft play this afternoon so I'm absolutely shattered :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I'd definitely go for the flying option over the long drive, Kyles. Like Sarah said, I also felt ok at 32 weeks but a flight will be waaaay more comfortable than a whole day in the car with a toddler. 

That's rubbish about your Dyson. There's just no other Hoover that comes close to them! I'm sure it could be fixed :shrug: Kids toys are dangerous!

Hope you've got your feet up after soft play, Sarah!

Today's efforts to evict baby have included pineapple for breakfast, a total of an hour bouncing on my ball & we're going to have a curry for tea. Please come out!!! I know I'm going to get annoyed watching OBEM tonight with all those ladies having their babies but I'll still be watching it :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls!

Sarah rest your feet!!! 
Aww Saz you are really really trying EVERYTHING. I feel your pain :(

I think we will drive down. After reading a lot on the web it's a 50/50 chance, we will have 2 layovers (one each way) and the cabin pressure may not be ok. I am more scared to fly after reading stories than anything.

I guess we will just have to take our time driving down as much as i really don't want to.

I have a doc appt check up next week. I will see what they say..

Yes I wish we had a repair man to come out, sadly I would have to ship it to them, they said they could (fix it) for $450.00 or we can exchange it for a new model for $319.00 Seriously? How does that make sense?

We are going to try to return it to the store we purchased it from and see what happens.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well my feet are sort of up, in that I'm having a sit down while I watch olivia play in the bath :haha:

Ha ha I hope your eviction methods help. I've just about given up, in fact I'm looking forward to having a day to myself again tomorrow as Olivia will be back in nursery. I honestly didn't expect to get to D day so tomorrow will be like a bonus lazy day! To make things even better I did all my housework this morning so have very little to do tomorrow :)

Nice one, OBEM tonight. I forgot today was Monday! I know what you mean though, I thought when I was watching last week's episode that by the time the next episode came on I'd have had my baby. :dohh:

Hmm, I think if you don't feel comfortable with the flying kyles then do whatever you think is best, you don't want to end up regretting it. I hadn't read any stories about cabin pressure etc but I agree that is a bit scary in that case.

Its a shame you don't live in the UK actually, because this week Argos are doing a special dyson event where you can trade in your old one and get up to £100 off a new one. I hope you can get yours exchanged or something, though that would be great xx


----------



## SazzleR

That's insane that it costs more to fix the Dyson than buy a new one :dohh: I agree with Sarah, travel in whatever way you'll feel comfortable :)

It must be weird for you getting to D day when you didn't last time, Sarah :( Definitely make the most of a lazy day tomorrow :thumbup: I fully expected to see tomorrow still pregnant but couldn't help the small glimmer of hope that maybe, just maybe, I wouldn't. My new goal is not to see 41 weeks again :wacko:


----------



## kylesmom

Tomorrow is D day for you both correct?

I hear dyson is huge in the UK. 

I will keep you posted on what happens tonight to see if we get a refund or not :)

Bounce on that ball Saz! Sarah rest tomorrow that will be sooooooo nice!!!!

I will have grape fruit juice while you both are enjoying a nice glass of wine :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, D day for both of us. Only the thought of a glass of wine tomorrow night is helping ease the disappointment! :haha:

Yeah, Dyson is massive over here. It's a British company, I think. I've had two Dysons in a row now & couldn't go back to any other brand! I sound like a right saddo saying that don't I :dohh: :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

D day is here & I'm still pregnant :cry: No signs of labour coming anytime soon either :( 

I slept really badly last night so I feel really lethargic today. I just couldn't get comfy & was tossing & turning from about 4.30. It's time to come out baby! I swear I'll get more sleep with a newborn to feed than I am now :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well, here I still am on D Day 

I had another stupid false labour last night (if that's even what its called) started at 8:30 pm with mild contractions every 5 minutes and they continued for an hour. It got to 9:30 and I thought I would go to bed and try to get some sleep before the contractions started to get more painful. By the time I'd walked upstairs the contractions had stopped :cry: 

It just sucks, nearly every night this happens and I get my hopes up :nope:

Deffo looking forward to my glass of wine tonight. Then it's my sweep tomorrow so hopefully that might get things started properly.......

Kyles, how did you get on with your dyson? Really hope you got your refund

Lol Saz you big saddo! I'm the same though, we've had nothing but dysons for years :)


----------



## SazzleR

Stupid false labours getting your hopes up, Sarah :( I had quite a few tightenings last night & was starting to get a bit hopeful but they disappeared before bed :( 

At least your sweep is tomorrow! I have to wait til Thursday afternoon for mine :cry: 

I'm looking forward to the vino tonight too :)

I think I might try & get in for a pedicure somewhere later on today as a treat. DH's gran gave us both some Easter money & seems I can't reach my feet & they're a mess, I thought it might be a nice D day treat. You watch everywhere be booked up now :( Daren't book ahead just in case!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that sounds similar to what keeps happening to me on a night, they're not strong enough to be real contractions but more painful than just braxton hicks. Then by bed time they're gone :( Definitely hoping the sweeps do something for us. 

Very much looking forward to our vino tonight. I've also treated myself to a tube of Pringles and some dip to go with my vino :) I wouldn't normally treat myself to something so fattening but I'm past caring now :haha:

A pedicure sounds lovely! I've been fancying going for a facial for a couple of weeks now but same as you I daren't book ahead!


----------



## Sarah lo

PS 

My ticker says our babies are the size of a jackfruit this week. I had no idea what a jackfruit is so I googled it.............now I'm scared. Those things are bloody massive! :rofl:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh god! I just had to google that jack fruit too. Wish I hadn't!! Ouch! :haha:

I really don't think some Pringles & dip is fatty, Sarah! Especially not at this stage! You enjoy it!

Managed to get in for a pedicure at 3.30 :D Can't wait! You watch my contractions bloody well start now :dohh: 

SIL phoned up at 10am to see if DH & Rex fancied going swimming with them so I'm home alone. Just had our Tesco delivery so sorted all that in peace & sorted some washing but not I'm at a loose end. Going to bounce & catch up on some tele while I've got some peace! Hope you're enjoying your day of peace, Sarah :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh lovely you got in for your pedicure. Enjoy! :)

That's really nice of your SIL to take Rex out for the day, now get your feet up and enjoy some telly! :thumbup:


----------



## kylesmom

Happy D day ladies!!!!!!!!!!
Get those babies out!!!!! I want to know if you are having a boy or a girl already! I am so impatient!!!!!!! 

A pedicure sounds amazing! 
And so does a spa day... I would love either of those. 


Dyson status- took it back, we paid $400.00 for it 5 years ago, because we didn't have a receipt we got the price they last had it in the store for at $250.00 for store credit, ended up getting the newer version ($399.00) guy gave us a coupon for $80.00 off our dyson! so we spent $69.00 on a brand new vacuum! Better than nothing for my son destroying it :)


I had to look up a jack fruit OYE!!! That is massive!!!!!!!!!! I am scared!

While in the car yesterday for maybe an hour tops with Kyle he was saying he wanted to get out :( Not sure we are going to drive this trip...... may have to fly. I hate being so "up in the air HEHE" about this trip. I should have just said no we are not going.
GRRR.


----------



## Sarah lo

Nice one kyles, a brand new vacuum for $69. That's brilliant! :)

Oh a spa day! That would be SOOOOO lovely! I got a surprise cheque for £215 from the bank today, I wish I could spend it on something like that. DH says I have to spend it on the car tax though. :sigh: 

Oh dear, toddlers and road trips don't really mix that's for sure! My mum lives 6 hours away and Olivia is an absolute pain in the arse every time we go. I couldn't even comprehend 17 hours with her in the back of the car. I'd end up leaving her on the side of the road with a sign saying "free to a good home" :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

That was a real bargain with the Dyson, Kyles :thumbup:

Hmmm, I'm thinking that flying may well be the better option if Kyle didn't enjoy an hours journey. If we go on long trips, I just put films on the tablet for Rex & attach it to the back of the headrest for him. Gives me a quiet hour & half! He also quite likes audio books now he's a bit older. We're currently listening to the Roald Dahl books :)

The pedicure was so lovely :) Definitely needed! However I came home to Rex in a demon of a mood :( Think he's playing up cos he's not seen me all day :dohh: What is the baby going to do to his behaviour?! Argh!!!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks ladies lol yes we are very lucky! Now I can vacuum tonight!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad you had a nice pedicure! poor Rex, that glass of wine I bet sounds really awesome right about now.

Have either of you had bad dreams? I keep getting nightmares anymore with this pregnancy. they were GREAT dreams in the beginning, now its' terror. I had a dream that this strange bomb was about to go off right when i tried to grab Kyle out of the way.
I quick woke up and my heart was beating out of my chest!

Scariest dream I ever had. I just hope they go away soon.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah glad you enjoyed your pedicure saz, sounds very relaxing. But poor you coming back home to a grumpy toddler! I'm sure he will be fine when the baby comes, you will still be there with him all day, just that you won't have quite so much time for him. Its impossible for any of us to say how its going to go once our babies are here but the best thing we can do when the time comes is just try our best to keep them included and keep their routines going. And pray it all comes together! :haha:

Oh kyles, that sounds absolutely awful! I've had much more vivid dreams during pregnancy but no bad ones. I hope they stop soon! :(

Well I'm very much in high spirits tonight. Stuffed peppers for dinner, Pringles, dip and glass of wine tonight and if nothing happens tonight its off to the midwife for my sweep tomorrow. And, (sorry TMI coming up....) I lost a nice big chunk of plug tonight so I'm thinking that's a bit more progress at least :happydance: simple things, I know! :)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. That dream sounds awful. 

I'm certainly praying that it all comes together!

Cheers, Sarah! Just settling down with my glass of wine & the TV remote while DH is out playing footy :thumbup: 

A big chunk of plug sounds very promising! :D I've still only had little bits, nothing significant. 

I'm feeling crampy tonight but it's probably just from all the bouncing I've done today.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well, l last night was lovely and relaxing. Shame it was champions league football though, DH parked himself in front of the TV and I had to go upstairs with my treats and watch TV on my tablet. Why do men think they should automatically get the TV whenever there's football on?? :growlmad:

Still, I made the most of it :)

No more plug lost since yesterday and no stupid false labour last night either. I did have a very good sleep last night though, thanks to the glass of wine I had. I think it probably dehydrated me a bit so I didn't need to get up and pee as much! :haha:

So I suppose it's off to the midwife for me again this afternoon. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## SazzleR

And we're officially overdue, Sarah :cry:

Good luck at the MW today. Tell her to have a really good poke around :haha: Hope to hear good dilation & effacement news later. 

The wine did nothing here either :wacko: But it did relax me & I had a good nights sleep too. Didn't have to get up to pee for the first time til 4.30 so I practically slept through! :haha:

Think a nice long walk is in order today. Might go to one of the country parks near us so Rex can run around & I can waddle after him & DH!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, it sucks saz. We officially have overcooked buns in our ovens :dohh:

Just to add to my misery, I've had a migraine all morning. I'm only just starting to feel normal again now. At least it's reminded me that I need speak to the midwife about my migraines while I'm there today, I had migraines every day for a week after Olivia was born and I really don't want it to happen again. Its obviously something to do with the post-pregnancy hormones that sets them off so I'm hoping they can get me straight on some tablets to prevent them once the baby is here. Assuming I can take it while breastfeeding that is.

On a slightly lighter note, I had a really weird dream last night that I'd had the baby and it was a little girl who was really happy and easy going. But the weird part was that she was covered in hair like a monkey and had a full-on moustache! She also had a full mouth of teeth! :wacko:


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies! I see no babies have arrived today :(
Glad the wine let you both sleep! 

Sarah wow what a crazy dream! I didn't have a bad dream last night thankfully, I was scared to even fall asleep :/ I was in a wedding in my dream. Weddings are happy :)

A full set of teeth and sweet that sounds great. At this rate that baby will have a full head of hair if he/she keeps cooking hehehehe Maybe that's why you had that dream (overdue)

Here's to cheering on that those babies make their way out today! 

Saz sounds like a great idea to waddle to the park hehehe..

Good luck at Midwife appointment today Sarah!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yeah, that's probably it kyles, our babies will have all their hair and teeth by the time they come out! 

Glad you had a better dream last night :)

Well my midwife appointment was a little bit disappointing. I didn't get my sweep :( the midwife said they don't do it till 41 weeks if you're a second time mum :shrug: then she said that they won't induce me unless I get to term + 13 days (which i dont really mind too much) but yet last time I saw her she said she'd do my sweep today and told me all about how they would induce if I got to 40+7. :shrug: 

I'm really confused. I just don't get why everyone else I speak to on this forum always seems to get checked for dilation and given sweeps early etc. My midwife never tells me anything. I've never been told what the heart rate is, no idea how dilated I am (if at all) I have to ask what position the baby is in or they wouldn't tell me.I just don't get it :shrug: :nope:


----------



## kylesmom

wow that's awful :(
Sorry you have to go through that. She should be telling you that stuff.

I would demand to know all of it!
40+ 13 is INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's way to long to wait. I don't think you will have to though. I really think the progress you have been having is showing that baby is making his/her way any day now.

Try to relax if possible. so sorry :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles, hopefully I won't get that far overdue.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: for the migraine, Sarah. Did the MW suggest anything got after birth to get rid of them? That is a bizarre dream! Must've been the wine! So sorry that your MW appointment was disappointing :( Gutted about the lack of sweep. And the lack of info :hugs: Hopefully you won't make it to next weeks appointment. 

I'm thinking I'll probably get the same response tomorrow at my appointment about the sweep then :shrug: Maybe I should perform a sit-in until she does one for me :haha: I asked at my 38 week appointment if I'd get a sweep & the MW I saw said I would so I'll be p****d off if I don't. I might use my home birth as a bargaining tool & lay it on thick about really not wanting induction in hospital! ;)

I managed to walk/waddle round the country park for an hour. Ooof, it was rough going! My pelvis isn't my friend at the minute as a result. But it might do something to help evict baby. Only time will tell.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well the midwife did say that if I'd been absolutely desperate for my sweep she would have done it but made it really clear that she didn't want to and I'm such a pushover that I just agreed to wait till next week :dohh: if you stick to your guns you should get yours tomorrow saz.

I asked about the migraines too and she said I could take ibuprofen for them but nothing else if I'm breastfeeding. hopefully that will be enough.

Well done getting an hours walk in today, saz! I took the dog to the park today, its only a 5 minute walk but I was sooooo sore by the time I got there I just stood and threw the ball till she was tired and walked the 5 minutes back again!


----------



## SazzleR

I'll just be stroppy tomorrow then :haha: I am desperate!! I'm good at being a cow anyway!! ;)

My ankles are punishing me for the walk now :dohh: Sat on the sofa with my feet up on the birthing ball. They're so puffy!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha but that's not what the birthing ball's for! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## SazzleR

But it feels nice on my poor puffy feet! :rofl:


----------



## kylesmom

aww ouch the dreaded swollen ankles! Glad that ball is getting put to use :)

I feel so bad for all the pain you ladies are in :(

I really hope it ends soon. Pretty soon I will be complaining away!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww thanks kyles :) lol i hope you don't get to this stage too. Mind you, there's always something to complain about, in a couple of weeks i'll be complaining about sleep depravation instead :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I really hope you don't get to be overdue either, Kyles. You've got a good few weeks til you'll feel uncomfortable, thankfully. 

I'd honestly take the sleep deprivation over feeling this uncomfortable, Sarah! And that's from a mummy of a child who still rarely STTN at age 3, so you can imagine how little sleep I had in the first few months of his life :wacko: I remember in the first week of Rex's life, being so sleep deprived one night that the pattern on the wallpaper in our bedroom was moving. You know it's not good when you're hallucinating!! :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha the moving wallpaper sounds familiar!

Actually I really can't complain about olivia's sleep as a baby, she really wasn't all that bad. After the first few weeks she was sleeping a 4 hour stretch every night thanks to her cluster feeding. Ok so she didn't technically STTN until just after she turned 2 but it was totally manageable from about 8 months onwards. Usually just one get up in the night just to hand her a bottle of milk and she'd take it and go straight back to sleep. 

It was always during the day time that Olivia was at her worst. She was the definition of a high needs baby from the minute she woke up till the minute she went to bed :haha:

I wonder if this one will be a day baby or a night baby.....


----------



## SazzleR

2 days overdue & counting :cry: Zero signs of labour being imminent :cry: Every night I go to sleep hoping that I might go into labour & everyday I'm waking up disappointed. My appointment better bring good news today!!

I slept really badly last night :( I got up to the loo at 3.30 but it then took me an hour to go back to sleep. Rex then got up at 6.30 :dohh: Feeling jaded this morning after our busy day yesterday but it's DH's turn to stay in bed. Hoping to squeeze in a nap this afternoon after the MW. 

We usually go to playgroup on a Thursday morning but it's not on this week cos of the hols. I stupidly agreed to meet my mummy friends from the group at a play centre this morning. What was I thinking?! We're meeting earky so hope it's not too busy & Rex is well behaved so I can just sit & watch him rather than struggling to keep up with him.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww, day two overdue and still no babies :( 

I've had no more signs whatsoever, no more plug, no more false labours, no "clear out" 

BEH!! 

Bad sleep and restlessness is supposed to be a good sign, so you never know! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you today (even if we are grasping at straws a bit!) :)

At least you've got your playgroup to keep your mind off things, I hope its nice and quiet for you.

I'm really not sure what to do with myself today. :shrug: I kind of have the urge to bake so I might make something nice for DH...


----------



## SazzleR

I honestly feel like I'm grasping at all straws! :haha:

Ooooh, baking! That might be some last minute nesting coming out! 

Where are our babies?! :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Come to think of it I have been cooking a lot lately, I made a big shepherds pie to freeze and a big bowl of pasta salad this week. I think I must be stocking up!

Our babies have to be coming soon! x


----------



## SazzleR

Not good news from my sweep :cry: :cry: :cry:

I'm hardly dilated at all & still posterior :cry: In other words, it's not going to happen any time soon :cry: The only good news is that my cervix is quite thin & soft so when things eventually (or ever!) happen, she reckons they'll be pretty quick. 

Having said all, she obviously managed to have a good poke around still cos I just lost a massive blob of mucus :blush: 

Everything is fine with me & baby otherwise so I suppose I should just be thankful for that. 

Back to bouncing :(


----------



## SazzleR

Should also have said that I'm booked in for a second sweep on Sunday. Someone sill come to the house to do it. They know I'm desperate for a home birth so will give me 3 sweeps. The third will be next Thursday at the clinic again. If things haven't moved on by Sunday, I will cry in front of the MW I swear! After next Thursday, that's it though. I just have to wait for induction at 40+13. But that's bank holiday Monday so don't know when it'll actually get done :shrug: It'll be booked next Thursday at my 41 week appointment :(


----------



## kylesmom

Oh saz so sorry to hear :( 

At least it will be fast!

I really hope those babies come soon. I can't deal with this waiting :)

The moving wallpaper days OYE ! How I remember those :)

Kyle was a great sleeper starting at 6 weeks he slept a stretch of 6 hrs woke up to eat and then back down for another 4. It was great! He really really was an easy baby.

This child I am sure will be way different.


I booked our flight. We are going to fly. No driving... I feel relieved. Told my mother and she seemed pissed. I guess she would rather me drive 17 hrs? Ugh can't please everyone.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww saz, I'm so sorry it didn't go so well today. :cry: 

You never know though, it could all change very quickly. That's great of them to offer you an extra sweep on sunday too. I will keep everything crossed that you get some movement soon! 

The nursery confirmed today that Olivia will change to her reduced hours starting next Monday (so she'll be home alone with me Monday to Wednesday next week) so I'm giving this baby a deadline of this Sunday to vacate or he/she will be in trouble, and its not a good idea to get off on the wrong foot with the lady who brings your milk! :) I really don't want to be all by myself with Olivia for 3 days in case anything happens :( I'm going to see if MIL can possibly come and spend one day with us if needs be but she won't be able to come every day :( 

Come on baby!!!

Oh wow, I want a baby like kyle! :D

That's good you got your flight sorted kyles. A load off your mind I bet. You can't win with mothers though!


----------



## SazzleR

So things did suddenly change very quickly like you said, Sarah! I'm typing from a delivery room at the hospital. Not in my plan! Since 4.30, I've had a constant trickle of what I can only assume is my waters. It's clear etc & I'm on my 4th maternity pad. All sounds good until I add that I'm not having any pains whatsoever :dohh: So here I am to find out whether it is really my waters. If it is, I have until tomorrow afternoon to start in labour else it's induction tomorrow afternoon :cry: My home birth is looking very unlikely :cry: I'm currently laid to allow things to 'pool' down there so they can determine whether it is my waters. I'll be totally shocked if it is my waters after what the MW said today :shrug: but the amount coming out cannot possibly just be discharge.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww hun, that's both great and not so great at the same time! I think it probably is your waters if its been trickling non-stop since 4:30. So if you start getting contractions now will they let you go home for your home birth or will it be like, you're here so you might as well stay?

I really really really hope things get going on their own for you.

But on the plus side, your baby is coming!!!!!! :happydance:

Keep us updated if you can, if not good luck!! :) eeep!!! xx


----------



## SazzleR

It was my waters. She didn't even need to do an internal. She could just tell by looking! My pains started at the hospital about every 5 mins. They knew I wanted a home birth so I'm home now on the birthing ball on top of the shower curtain :haha: Still having pains but getting home from the hospital made them a bit further apart but they seem to be getting closer again. Hope this is it & they don't stop.


----------



## kylesmom

Oh saz yeah!!!!! So exciting!!! Baby is coming and you are home. Good luck as I know updating us will be quite impossible. Cheers for a fast painless delivery!!!


----------



## SazzleR

So everything happened very, very quickly! Leo Christopher was born at 11.35pm after 3 hours of labour & 5 mins pushing! He weighs 8lb 5oz :cloud9: No gas & air arrived in time so I did 100% natural. Owwww is all I'm saying!!!


----------



## kylesmom

Awww yay!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! A boy!!!! So happy for you all. Wow talk about super fast!!!! I cant wait to see a picture soon. So glad you are all doing well. Rest up and enjoy that bundle.


----------



## Sarah lo

YAY!!!!! congratulations Saz! :happydance: :happydance: :baby:

That's fantastic news and I can't believe how quickly it all went down :haha:

What a lovely name too :)

Take it easy and get some rest (if you can!) 

xxxx


----------



## SazzleR

Thank you ladies :) I know, another boy :wacko: Will get a piccy on today at some point, I promise. 

How are you doing, Sarah? Maybe my labour dust will drift up North to you now!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay I can't wait to see pictures! :)

Aww, but just think how much Rex is going to love his little brother. I bet they'll be 2 peas in a pod (minus the bad sleeping of course!) :) 

Meh, this baby's still hanging on in there. Still no signs of movement today :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Having two boys will be wonderful! Trust me Rex will fall in love with him and just wait to see the interaction they have together :) So exciting!

LOVE LOVE LOVE the name :) Leo (my hearts melting) :)


I am so glad it went so fast. That ball bouncing sure works wonders ;) 

Sarah you must ask to be checked next time. Seems that is what got this baby rolling for Saz (hehe)

Your turn Sarah!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely will be insisting on it on Tuesday if she tries to fob me off again. On the plus side I'm feeling loads of pressure down below today and lost the biggest chunk of plug so far (TMI sorry). So you never know... Really need LO to come before Monday!!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah that sounds so promising! Same thing happened to Saz and POOF baby was on the way!!!!! Fingers crossed that this is a good sign. Today is a great day to have a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Oooh! A big chunk of plug sounds promising, Sarah! :D Any progress?

Here's a piccy as promised...

Leo has been a total angel so far. He even sleeps in his Moses basket which Rex never did in the early days! Fingers crossed I've got a better sleeper this time.
 



Attached Files:







2DE8533C-B57C-4F40-A005-52518A55DACF_zpsv7puntdl.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarah lo

AWWWWWW Saz, he's absolutely gorgeous! :) 

Definitely hope he's a better sleeper than Rex :haha: 

Nah, no more progress. I think I'm going to be here a while, girls :sigh:


----------



## kylesmom

Awwww I have been waiting for this pic all day!!!!!!!!!
Such a handsome little man! Sooooooooooo cute :) So happy he is sleeping.

He looks so healthy :) Congrats congrats congrats! So precious and little. How is Rex with him? Did you introduce them yet? 
Is he ok with the new baby in the house?

Aww Sarah I saw the thread very quite so i was hoping good news when popping back on. 
I really hope your baby arrives sooN!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

No, no good news lol

Its probably for the best, though. My mum was supposed to be driving up from Wales for the birth but she's just come down with a nasty cold. It's so bad she's had to go home sick from work today so at least if the baby holds on a bit longer she might be well enough to come.

I was just going to ask how Rex has reacted to his little brother too :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, Rex came straight home from the IL's this morning. He was very excited to know whether 'our baby' had come out :cloud9: He's interested in Leo but not too much. He's held him a few times & has loved helping with nappy changes by wetting the cotton wool for me. Aside from that he's just been his usual self - playing & up to mischief! He's loved all our family visiting today :)

Aaawww, Sarah. So gutted that nothing is happening for you :( I really hope tonight is the night after you losing the big lump of plug. But then I also hope you hold on so your mum can be there. :hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

Thats great Saz. He will get used to him in no time. Probably thinks he is a visitor right now haha. 

Sarah I hope your mom gets better fast and u can hold off for her arrival!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww bless, that's so sweet of Rex helping out his baby brother and I bet he's loving all the attention from the family too! :)

Still no news from me this morning. I keep waking up in excruciating pain in the middle of the night and thinking I'm in labour- only to find that its just my stupid sore hips :haha:

Anyways I'm just going to try and keep busy and keep my mind off it I think.


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry there's no news, Sarah :( Keeping busy is the only way. I tried to have something planned every day, even it was more for Rex like going to a play centre!

Leo did a 4.5 hour stretch of sleep last night :) Very happy with that!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow that's really good! Well done little Leo! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Yea I agree Sarah stay as active as possible. 

Wow saz 4.5hrs. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Sorry for what I'm about to say but.......

More plug, more plug, more plug!! With blood in it this time :wohoo:

How easily pleased am I lol


----------



## kylesmom

Yahoooo. Any day now!!!!! At least you know something is happening lololol. Finally!!! Keep us posted as much as you can. Good luck!!!! Very exciting!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

it feels good just to know that my body's doing SOMETHING rather than nothing :)

No further updates really other than a tiny bit of back ache, a couple of (very mild and irregular) contractions and loads of pressure down below. I doubt much more will happen today but I'm keeping everything crossed for my Monday deadline!!


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for more plug :happydance: With mild contractions too, it sounds very promising :) I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Sarah lo

Nothing else to report so far. I've been dancing around the living room to try and get things going..... :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Tonight could be the night, Sarah! Come on baby!!


----------



## kylesmom

Dance away!! Have Olivia dance with you. Get that party started hehehe


----------



## Sarah lo

Ugh, so I've been getting pretty painful contractions since 11:00ish last night. But they're all over the place. Sometimes 20 minutes apart, sometimes 10 minutes apart then nothing for ages, then it starts again. I haven't had any in about an hour and a half now so I don't even know if they've stopped or what. :(

I think I'm going to have another slow, painful labour just like with Olivia :cry:

Why is my body so crap at labour? :cry:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Sarah :cry: That is really crap for you. I hope they become more regular & don't go on for days again. Keep as active as you can. Sending lots of labour :dust: and keeping everything crossed that baby is here by the end of the day :hugs:

After our good night, last night was awful :cry: I've literally had about an hours sleep. Leo wouldn't go down at all. He fed & poo'd all night! Then would only snooze on me but not be put down :wacko: I'm feeding him now then my parents can have him until his next feed so I can sleep! They stayed over last night.


----------



## Sarah lo

They've completely stopped again now :( I lost some more plug again this morning so last night must have resulted in some dilation but for the time being it looks like I've stalled again. :dohh: although I'd love a normal labour, in a way I'd rather it was like this stopping and starting than just constant for 3 days like last time. Maybe when I finally do get going it will be quick???

Oh Saz, that sucks! :hugs: Second nights are notoriously difficult as that's when baby starts working on getting your milk supply going. I hope you can get some rest x


----------



## kylesmom

So sorry sarah. That baby needs to come out already! I really hope today is your day! 

Saz so sorry you had a rocky night. Let's hope ypur parents helping will allow you some sleep :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles. Doesn't look like today will be my day either though. :cry: No more contractions other than the ones set off by Olivia when she launched herself at my tummy earlier :wacko:

I keep snapping at DH and olivia today as well and I just can't help it, I'm just so frustrated :(


----------



## SazzleR

I would be in exactly the same mood, Sarah! In fact, I was when I was at the same point overdue with Rex. It sucks!! Big time :( I hope when things properly start that it's super quick for you. :hugs:

My milk is starting to come in already. My boobs are huge today & uncomfortable. Fingers crossed that it'll be in full force by tonight & Leo can go to bed with a full tummy & do a big long stretch of sleep for mummy. Please!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww bless him! let's hope he gets a good feed tonight :)


----------



## kylesmom

Great news saz! Let's hope for another sleepy night!!

We finally cleaned and declutteree our two car garage. I have so much junk and I swear my husband is a tools hoarder hehhe
Glad to be done that though! 3 rooms left to declutter in time for the baby to arrive. 

Satah any news or still in limbo? :(


----------



## Sarah lo

I hope I don't jinx it but I've been getting regular contractions for 2.5 hours now. They're coming about 6-7 minutes apart and really painful! 

Have just spoken to the hospital who said I sound as though I'm managing OK so I should try to stay home as long as I can. I'm going to (try) and have a little lie down and rest for now as given my track record it'll probably take a while! 

I'm really hoping this is the real thing this time...wish me luck!!!


----------



## SazzleR

That does sound really, really promising Sarah :happydance: I will keep checking in for updates through the night as I'm up with Leo! :) Don't leave it too long to go to hospital though - trust me, 100% natural is agony!! Hope to hear baby news soon! Good luck!


----------



## Sarah lo

Well the good news is I'm still contracting. Every 5 minutes and its bloody painful. The bad news is I'm STILL contracting every 5 minutes and it's bloody painful!

I Went to the hospital at 2am when they got to 2 minutes apart but they slowed down again after I'd been there a while. They were really nice though and let me stay and try some ball-bouncing and a lavender bath to try and get things going but in the end I decided to go home for a bit. They've given me some codine so I'm feeling all nice and relaxed (between contractions!)

So here I am, at the start of another long labour by the looks of it :wacko: I've been going for 10 hours so far....I'll keep you updated.

I'm just glad something's finally happening though, even if it is likely to be a long, painful road ahead! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Happy to hear you're in proper labour, Sarah :happydance: Glad the hospital were nice & you've got some pain relief. Did they examine you to see how dilated you are? I'll be checking for updates all day now!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh yes they did! Bearing in mind my contractions started at 7:30 and I got to hospital at 2am, I asked if she would check my dilation so I could have an idea how far I'd gotten so she did. At that point i was dilated......wait for it....1 measly centimetre! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

So I think that technically means I'm not even in established labour? Even though I was contracting regularly all night!


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no!!! :hugs: Your contractions must be doing all the thinning work first. I bet you dilate pretty quickly once you're 100% effaced. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well that makes me feel a little better because when she told me I was only 1cm she said that I was almost 100% effaced so maybe by now I've dilated a bit. 

I just lost what I think was the last of my plug - huge globby bit full of blood so hopefully that means I've made some good progress and opened up a bit. Waters still fully intact though :( 

Olivia wet through her nappy in bed last night and found MIL instead of us. MIL must have told her we'd gone to get the baby because when she woke up this morning she came bounding in looking for the baby in the crib. I had to explain that baby had decided to stay in mummy's tummy for a bit longer. To which she sighed and replied "silly baby!" :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah that sounds wonderful! I can't believe i am just seeing the updated.

Sounds promising. 1 cm is frustrating but should hopefully move quickly along.

At least you waited till your mom was feeling better :) 

now get this baby out! Glad the hospital staff was really nice too. That always makes it so much easier.

Good luck to you and can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## SazzleR

That certainly sounds like things must be opening up, Sarah :thumbup: Come on baby!

Bless Olivia, that is so cute :) She's going to be so excited to see a real baby in the crib, hopefully tomorrow!

You can do it, Sarah!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm hoping the lack of update can only mean good things, Sarah :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Omg saz i thought the same thing. Im sitting at my doc office for my monthly check up thinking about you both and lack of updates heheh. Im sure its good news!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, sorry for the lack of updates my phone doesn't like the hospital much!

So I managed to stay home till 4pm when I was really starting to struggle with the pain so they let me go in, more of the same as this morning really, lots of ball bouncing and another lavender bath. By about 5-6pm i was in agony and asked for some gas and air. I had to get examined first and she found i was only 4cms dilated :(

Anyway I got on the gas and air after that and it was so much easier to let my pelvis relax and let baby come down. Within a couple of hours I was needing to push.

baby was back to back so it was bloody painful pushing but i did it in about 5 contractions! :)

So baby Wesley James was born at 8:35pm weighing 7lb 8oz! :happydance:

he loves his milk already, won't let me put him down :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Yay!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: A boy!!! Massive congratulations, Sarah :D 

Bloody well done for doing a back to back labour on only G&A! That explains why things were slow too. 

Are you guys staying in hospital tonight?

I'm sat feeding a cluster feeding Leo :wacko: Would love a stretch of a few hours sleep now!

How did your check up go, Kyles?


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I'm joining you on the cluster feeding party then! I thought babies usually slept the whole first night away but not this one! He's chomping on my nipples a bit actually, I can't seem to get him into a good feeding position so god knows what state my nipples will be in tomorrow :wacko:

wesley and i are at the hospital tonight. Got the whole ward to ourselves actually :)

yeah it was blooming painful like, they didn't tell me he was back to back until o got on the G&A which I think helped otherwise I would have panicked about it


----------



## kylesmom

Awww congratulations!!! I knew baby was on his way and its a BOY! How excited are you... little Wesley. Love the name! Ouch for back to back. You girls are amazing. I am so scared now to go vaginally lol. 

Enjoy your new boys. Very exciting!

Doc appointment went fine. First time meeting this doctor and i was just a number. Rushed me in and out. He was weird. It was fast. I wasnt pleased. But baby is fine that is what is important. 

Rest up girls and i cant wait for pics Sarah!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Did you not pack the Lansinoh in your bag, Sarah?! It's my best friend once again! I've been slapping it on since the first feed as a preventative measure :haha:

Pretty sure I'm getting zero sleep tonight :cry: He's still feeding & since 10pm, he's been through 7 nappies :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles :) 

Must admit I was absolutely convinced he was going to be a girl. When DH told me he was a boy my first reaction was "a boy?" "Really? " and everyone in the delivery room laughed at me :haha:

Kyles, you will do fantastically with your VBAC I know it! its not much fun at the time but its worth it! Sorry your appointment was disappointing :( I'm glad everything's ok with baby though.

so we have 2 boys so far! I wonder what kyles' will be?? It won't be long till we find out! :) 

saz, damn it I forgot I have lsnsinoh in my bag! Duh! I hope you got some sleep eventually. Wesley was such a little milk monster that they had to bring me a clip-on co - sleeping crib so we could lie down! We both had a little sleep after that :)


----------



## SazzleR

That's fab that they have co-sleeping cribs in the hospital! I could've done with on of those last night too! I eventually got a whole 2 hours sleep :wacko: but only cos I made DH swap with me so he sat in the nursing chair with him in his chest while I slept. But we had to get up at 7.30 to get Rex ready for the childminder's :dohh:

When is Olivia meeting her little brother? Hope it goes well!


----------



## kylesmom

Two boys! SO exciting!!!!!!!!
Watch I am sure we will have a boy as well (hehe) although all signs i have are 100% different than they were with Kyle. So who knows.

Milk monster already. That's great you both were able to breast feed right away. I wasn't able to with Kyle he bit my nipples OUCH!!!! This one i am demanding full on breast feeding no matter what! 

I hope you both got some sleep.. Enjoy those precious little ones. Now i want my baby already LOL


----------



## SazzleR

There's not all that long to go til you will have your baby, Kyles :) I'm sending you :pink: vibes! I had a totally different pregnancy this time too. It must've been cos I was waaaay more tired with already having Rex. 

Good news for us today. Leo has only lost 4.7% of his birth weight :happydance: So, so pleased! We had loads of trouble with Rexy's weight loss. He'd lost 8.8% at this point & it went to to 9.8% on day 7 :( We got put on a feeding plan which really stressed me out with all the pumping & topping up with what I'd pumped from a little cup. Very glad to not be heading down the same path with Leo.

How are things going, Sarah? Are you home?


----------



## Sarah lo

Introducing Wesley James :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140429_183454.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kylesmom

So little!!!! So handsome. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

He looks so teeny in that car seat! Gorgeous!! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Leo did 2 stretches in his Moses basket last night :happydance: Admittedly, only 1.75 hours & 3 hours but that is a major improvement! Just hope it wasn't a fluke. 

In other news, I'm off to the docs this morning to get them to look at my leg. It's been quite swollen & last night I started with a pain in my calf so now I'm paranoid about DVT :dohh: Better to be safe than sorry. We're then off to register Leo so he'll be official :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, well done Leo! :happydance:

Wesley wasn't as bad as I thought he'd be last night. I brought his crib down to the living room and set up the camp bed beside it for me thinking I'd probably be feeding him all night and at least I could plonk myself in front of the telly. But by midnight he was soundo so I moved him to his bed and he slept there till 3am! :) then after that I lay him down on the camp bed with me and we both dozed while he fed till 6am when big sister got up.

I'm only just getting to read your posts from yesterday properly, that's fantastic Leo is doing so well with his weight :) and definitely get that leg checked out. Its probably nothing but it needs looking at to make sure.

Kyles - I'm sending you some pink vibes too :)


----------



## SazzleR

Well done on a very good second night, Wesley :) 

I thought the GP would just send me home & say it was fine or a varicose vein or something. She didn't :dohh: Had to come to hospital for an ultrasounds & blood test. Thankfully the scan was clear but waiting on blood results now. If something is raised in them, I have to come back next week for a second scan :( I'm just sat in the hospital feeding room while we wait for the results. 

As a result of coming here, we had to cancel the register office appointment :( Will have to wait til next week now :(


----------



## kylesmom

Congrats on Wesley sleeping good!

Saz that is so scary. I really hope the blood results come back ok and you can go home :(
Is it getting worse? Steady? or better?

Very strange......

Were you able to take Leo to the hospital with you?


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh Saz, I hope everything's ok, let us know how you got on x


----------



## SazzleR

The level of whatever it is they test for was high :( The nurse dealing with me did say that having just given birth could cause that :shrug: For the next 7 days I've got to inject myself with heparin as a precaution & have a repeat ultrasound next Wednesday :( Not what I need :dohh: 

Yes, Leo could come with me, thankfully. While I waited for the tests they put us in a side room then while I waited for the results we were allowed to leave the ward & go for a bite to eat & use one of the hospital feeding rooms. It wasn't too bad really.


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Saz, so sorry :( I really hope it turns out to be nothing serious.

Glad you were able to take Leo so he could eat if needed.

Our hospitals won't allow newborns back once they leave....


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh that's just what you don't need at the moment, Saz. :( I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Kyles, that's awful they don't let babies go back to the hospital with their mums where you are. What if a mum needed to go back in for a few days, they couldn't just be expected to leave the baby surely?


----------



## kylesmom

Yes that is what they do. My SIL had her baby. She had bad prrclampsia and was discharged. She could barely walk and breathe so she went back to the hospital and she had to stay for i think 3 days to see what was wrong. Couldnt even see her baby. It was awful


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks ladies. 

That is awful about babies being banned from hospitals. I can see the logic; hospitals are germ ridden, but it's not very BF friendly. 

Hope you have another good night, Sarah :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes that is awful, kyles. 

Hmm, I'm not so sure about Wesley tonight. I've just fed him to sleep and put him in his crib (for the third time so far tonight) he hasn't woken straight up this time but I'm not sure he's going to sleep as well as last night! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Good luck to both of you on your evenings tonight. Hope you get some rest!

Yes that is the exact reason no babies back in the hospital. To many germs and diseases. Cant risk it.


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks Kyles :) Think we have progress here at last! Leo went straight down in his Moses basket tonight for the very first time :happydance: Hope I haven't jinxed it for him going down after this feed!


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo, well done Leo!

I got about an hour and a half sleep out of Wesley and now he's back up again feeding :haha:

The weirdest thing just happened, I think my milk came in mid-feed! At the start of the feed, no milk. Then while he was having his feed I suddenly heard him gulping and swallowing. So worrying about his latch, I unattached him, hand expressed a bit to get him interested again and there's milk! :happydance:


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for milk! I remember mine coming in really suddenly with Rex too. I fed him at like 4am; no milk. By 8am, I was like Dolly Parton :haha: It's come in more gradually this time for some reason. My boobs have finally got the message today about how much milk Leo needs. The engorgement has gone :thumbup:

At least you got a block of sleep, Sarah :thumbup: Leo was a bit unsettled after feeding at 2am for an hour. I couldn't figure out what was wrong until he did a huge poo! :haha: But then he was wide awake so had to get him back off to sleep all over again :wacko: Bad timing of poos, Leo!

It's my bday today :) It won't really feel like my bday, just like it didn't 3 years ago when Rex was only a few days old. Good job I stretched out my 30th celebrations last year to make up for this year :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Awww bad poo timing for sure lol. Maybe he wanted to wake you up early on your birthday to be the first to wish you a happy birthday lolol


Happy Birthday!!! Enjoy your day. Hopefuoly with some sleep heheh


----------



## kylesmom

I forgot to add that im so silly that i thought i would be 32 weeks preggo when flying. Turns out i willbe 34 weeks. Now im nervous. I did ask the doc and he was against it but said just take an asprin. Im so worried now.....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha we had a "poo crisis" in the middle of the night last night too :haha:

Happy birthday Saz! I hope you have a lovely day, even if its just spent snuggling up with your little man :)

Kyles, that is a little worrying. Is that because you forgot to take into account how far along you'll be when you come home? It's all booked now presumably?


----------



## kylesmom

I guess my preggo brain got in the way.....I thought i was going to be 32 weeks......
I just looked at the calendar and I leave May 31st-come back June7th. It's a 2 hr flight only. I really hope this won't be an issue.. What if my doc won't give me a note :X Flight is already booked i feel so stupid :( SIGH...I have one more doc appointment on May 28th so hopefully they will clear me otherwise we may not be able to go :(

This is what the airline says.....

Advice to Pregnant Passengers
While air travel does not usually cause problems during pregnancy unless delivery is expected within 14 days or less, in some cases, traveling by air has been known to cause complications or premature labor. Female Customers at any stage of pregnancy should consult with their physicians prior to air travel. Southwest Airlines recommends against air travel beginning at the 38th week of pregnancy. Depending on their physical condition, strength, and agility, pregnant women may, in some cases, be asked not to sit in the emergency exit row.


Lets just hope my doctor approves :/


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no Kyles :( I think if you got some compression stockings as well as the aspirin, you'll be fine on the flight. Just be vigilant for signs of DVT. 

I've had a good bday, all things considered. I got breakfast in bed and managed to go out for a lovely lunch with my sister & the babies. Left Rex at home with DH & they had McDonald's! Leo slept the entire time we were out. Little star :)

Not sure how tonight is going to pan out for us. Leo has been really unsettled this evening. Not holding my breath for him going down for the night :(

Hope you have a good night, Sarah. 

Weird to think I was in agony this time last week!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, I hope you get sorted. If the flight is only a couple of hours I think it will probably be OK?

Glad you had a lovely birthday, Saz :)

I'm not holding my breath for a decent night's sleep either tonight :( Wesley's been cluster feeding all day long today and apart from once this afternoon when he slept in his chair for about an hour, he hasn't let me put him down :( Every time he falls asleep, he wakes up again the minute i put him down. I'm struggling to get him to latch lying down now too since my milk has come in.

How is Rex being with you now, Saz? I feel like olivia is starting to reject me :( today when I finally got a free minute to play with her I asked if she wanted to do a jigsaw and she just said no and walked away. Then tonight she asked for daddy to do her bath :(

I can't believe Leo is a week old already either! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks ladies. I guess we shall see what the doc says 2 days before we leave.

Saz sounds like a great bday. Glad you had a nice time! Breakfast in bed yummy!

Sarah dont worry she will come around. She loves you no matter what.

I was going to ask how Rex and Olivia are adjusting!


----------



## SazzleR

I was right... Our night was not great :( He didn't go down in the Moses basket til 2. Before that he'd only sleep on me or DH, who did a couple of hours in the chair so I could sleep. But at least, Leo slept til gone 5.30 when he did go down so that stretch was lovely. How was your night, Sarah?

I can never get a good latch lying down. I tried it so many times with Rex but would just end up sore. I've tried with Leo but it was sore. Think my nipples face the sides too much :haha: That's one of the reasons I treated myself to a comfy nursing chair, so I can doze in it if needs be. 

I wouldn't say Rex has rejected me as such but he's certainly annoyed at me for not spending much solo time with him. DH & I decided last night that he'd bring Leo right upstairs when Rex gets home from the childminders today & I'll spend some quality time with Rex building a new Lego set we bought with his bday money.


----------



## Sarah lo

Kyles, I hope your doctor gives you the all clear to go :hugs:

Not a great night at all over here either!

I tried the old hot water bottle in the crib trick and turned on his white noise froggy and he slept there for about an hour initially but from about 10pm onwards he was up and feeding and would not be put back down in his crib. :dohh: Luckily I managed to get him latched lying down again and got a little bit of sleep that way but we were never asleep for longer than half an hour before he'd wake up wanting to latch on again.

I'm shattered! Really hope he starts to sleep longer stretches soon. The funny thing is though, I'm sure Olivia was worse than this! She would never latch on lying down so I must have been up all night with her. Come to think of it, we were topping Olivia up with formula by day 2 or 3. 

Sorry Saz, I had to laugh at your nipples facing the sides too much! :haha:

That's great you're getting to spend some time with Rex. Wesley is literally feeding around the clock so DH struggles to keep him happy for more than 5 minutes but we'll have to give it a go. He said he'd try and take Wesley this afternoon so I can bake cupcakes with Olivia. I must get that Moby wrap out actually and see if I can get him settled in it..


----------



## SazzleR

These pesky babies! But then you look at their little bewildered faces & you can't be mad can you :cloud9: 

I've also been playing white noise on a night for Leo (& me really! I find it really relaxing! :haha: ) Rex slept with white noise til he was 1 :blush: It was great for drowning out noise in the early evening when he went to bed (we live in a street with lots of dogs & kids that play out on the road). 

I think Leo is a better sleeper than Rex was at this point too. But back then I could go back to sleep on a morning if he did. Now it's up, shower & get ready for us all so we can get Rex to the childminder or get to playgroup or wherever. I'm hanging in there for the magic 4 hour stretch of sleep! I found that to be the magical amount all in one go where I'd feel fine the following day. 

I've got a Moby too & was watching YouTube vids yesterday to remind me how to tie it. I think it'll be invaluable at playgroup when I go solo & on days when Rex is at home cos I daren't leave Leo in his Moses basket with Rex unsupervised just yet. He likes to rock him just a little too manically :wacko:

It's a lovely quiet day for me & Leo today. Rex is at the childminder & DH has gone into work for a few hours to do some revision with his A level students. Leo has gone down after his last feed so I pottered about & got some jobs done. Now I'm sat with my feet up having a cuppa & I'm going to have a snooze until his next feed. This is what maternity leave is all about! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha we're just chilling at the minute too! After a whole night and morning of constant feeding, Wesley's finally allowed me to put him down in his bouncy chair. DH has gone out for an hour to see his friends so me and Olivia are having a little sit down watching Wallace and gromit. 

Does Leo always go down between feeds? Wesley literally won't let me put him down. If he falls asleep and pops off the boob I put him in his chair and he's wide awake again in minutes wanting fed again. He only goes down and stays down once or twice a day for maybe an hour tops :shrug:

I can't work out how to do my Moby, I tried it earlier today and got him in it but his head wasn't supported. Am I supposed to pull it round his head as well? He wasn't too impressed with it lol


----------



## SazzleR

No, he won't always go down. It's hit & miss. He went down after his first 2 feeds this morning but then had some awake time after his next then didn't really settle. Just feeding again now so we'll see what happens this time!

I actually used the Moby today to walk round to the childminder's to collect Rex. It's only round the corner so thought it was a good trial run! Leo snuggled in nicely :) Go on YouTube & search for Moby wrap newborn hold & watch some videos to help you figure it out. I've watched quite a few times now cos I couldn't get it quite right :dohh: Their body goes in one side, the second side comes up round their neck/head then the bit with the tag secures it all iykwim. 

Off back to build Lego with Rex once Leo is finished. We're building a monster truck out of Lego Technic. And it's bloody hard!! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies :wave: so sorry you both had a terrible night :(

The moby wrap i watched on youtube as well. That thing is dangerous without instructions LOL

So my boss was sick last week and this week this other guy in my office has been coughing like crazy!
Of course today i wake up with a serious sore throat :/ AND it's Friday! The doc isn't going to help me out come Sunday. SIGH why do people come in sick when they can work from home? HELLO pregnant lady here and can't take many meds! Unfair and so inconsiderate.

I am having a really low sad depressed day today. My hormones are out of control. I just want to cry all day. I'm sick and still have so much to do to prepare for this baby. This sucks.

I'm just on overload of frustration with the flight status among other things. (sigh)
Just needed to vent. I hate getting sick because I have to take antibiotics and I don't want to. I can never just kick it on its own and i already know this one is gonna be a doozy if you heard this guy in the office he sounds like he is dying :X

I need a break! vacation can't come soon enough... At least I am sick now and not at the end of the month. I just hope i don't pass it to Kyle or DH next. That will be awful going away with colds :(

Last night DH was teasing me. We were talking about our plan for when the baby arrives and what he plans to do with work etc and the flight issue and I got all upset. 
I said I need you to encourage me to breast feed this time around. 

Kyle wouldn't latch probably so I was never able to breast feed. He kept biting :OUCH: This time i am determined to get it done but i need his support and not frustration and he said he doesn't think my nipples are made for breast feeding :( That brought on the water works. Just really want to do it and if cave women did then i sure can too! It's going to be hard i know but i gotta suck it up and do it. This is the only big concern i have over this new baby issue. I really don't want to use formula again....


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles! Huge :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time :(

Ugh, it makes me so mad when people come in to work sick because they want to "soldier on". All they do is give it to everyone else! :growlmad:

Hopefully your cold will come and go before you go away. :hugs:

Aww try not to worry about the breastfeeding too much. No 2 babies are the same and just because you couldn't BF kyle doesn't mean you will have the same issues again. I really struggled with Olivia. She didn't have the best latch in the world and she used to fight me with every feed. She used to latch on, suck, pull off, scream, latch on again. It used to reapeat for hours and hours until she'd finally fall asleep exhausted. I used to be an absolute wreck by the end of each feed but was so desperate to make BF work I kept on at it. Nobody was able to suggest anything that helped in the slightest and I finally gave up and switched fully to formula at 4 months to save my sanity. To this day I've no idea what caused all the trouble with Olivia, (although recently I'm starting to wonder if she should have been checked for tongue-tie.)
Anyway, along comes little Wesley who has latched like a natural since day one, no fussing, no screaming, no repeatedly pulling off or clawing at my boobs with his finger nails. All of a sudden I'm realising just how hopeless the situation was with Olivia and that it was in no way my fault.

So try not to worry about it this time around, it could just work out fine or at least you will go into it knowing what to do. For example at the moment Wesley is feeding around the clock. When Olivia was first born I had no idea that was normal to begin with so I topped her up with formula whereas now I know its totally normal so I'm just going with it 

You'll be fine, we'll be here to help you through it too :) xxx


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks :hugs: that means so much to me. Im getting sicker. Throat is on fire. Ughhhh. 

I really hope this baby latches properly. Im worrying already and i have 10 weks to go lol. I need to take a step back and breathe. 

So glad Wesley is doing an amazing job. That really makes me feel so much better!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh that sucks. :( try to get some rest if you can.

I tell you what, though. Natural breastfeeder or not, my nipples are SORE! :( Olivia has noticed me cringing every time the baby latches on, so she's been been trying to help me with my "owee boobies", bringing her new doctor's kit with her. Apparently the best medical instrument in her doctor's kit to use on my "owee boobies" is the scissors :wacko:


----------



## kylesmom

Ouch!!!! Out of all things...scissors lolol. You poor thing O

Going to rest now. Hopefully....


----------



## SazzleR

Huge :hugs: for feeling ill, Kyles. Even bigger :hugs: for feeling stressed out about everything that's left to do before baby arrives. I vividly remember having the same panic. I think it's pretty normal with the nesting instinct. You will get everything done & it probably won't take as long you fear either. 

Don't worry about BF. I agree with everything Sarah said about it. I'm sure this time around will be completely different for you. And you know what, BF is hard in the beginning & requires complete bloody mindedness to keep going with it. If I wasn't so stubborn & DH so pro-BF then I know for a fact I'd have given up with Rex. He had a slight tongue tie (not bad enough to snip) so he was 10 weeks old before I has truly pain free feeding. That's an extreme example though! This time around, I'm still sore & the initial latch is agony but then things calm down. Leo likes to slip off as he gets drowsy during the feed & just suck on my nipple too. Unlatching him hurts but it's better than having my nipples destroyed! From talking to my (few) friends who have BF, I'm pretty much convinced that the notion of BF being pain free & enjoyable if you're latching correctly is complete bull @£&t!! 

Had to laugh at Olivia's nursing skills, Sarah :rofl:

I could actually kiss Leo to death right now. He's just done a 4 hour stretch of sleep & I feel amazing!! Admittedly the first hour was on daddy's chest but I got the magic amount of sleep :happydance: Watch him not go back down now!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hope you're feeling better after a good sleep, kyles x

Yeah, i also think its bollocks that BF is pain free with a good latch. Wesley is doing great yet I'm still sore. It just takes a few weeks for the nipples to toughen up!

Yay, well done Leo! Wesley isn't too far behind either. He slept most of the afternoon yesterday but because I had taken Olivia to a friend's for a play date I didn't get to join in with his nap. I thought he'd be up all night last night to compensate, but no. He slept for 3 hours straight in bed beside me, then he was up feeding for an hour, then he slept for a couple of hour and a half stretches with feeding in between after that! I'm so proud of my little man! :happydance: 

Now I just need to work on getting him to sleep in the piggin crib.....! :coffee:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls. Had ALOT of rest last night. My throat is still so sore but i have so much to do. 

Hooray Leo gave you a 4 hr stretch. Very exciting!!! 

In no time those boys will be slweping sound for 5 hrs lol. Can you imagine!!! 

Have a beautiful day todat both of you. I am going to enjoy this sunny weather and wipe away my funky mood!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooooh 5 hours would be lovely! :)

I hope you're feeling better soon kyles x


----------



## kylesmom

Still sick but trucking along. Very productive day today! Brought ALL the items down from the spare room for the babies room! Now to wash everything! Seems that my cat enjoyed sleeping in our basinet more than Kyle did. So much hair!


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: My cat still loves sleeping in the Moses basket given half a chance. We borrowed SIL's basket to save us carrying ours up & down 2 flights of stairs & I have to cover up the one downstairs every night so she doesn't sneak in it :dohh:

Glad you've had a productive day, Kyles. It feels good to start to organised doesn't it :)

Leo has just done a 3 hour stretch in his basket :thumbup: Hoping he'll be able to do another after this feed. We've got a busy day tomorrow (well, today technically!). It's our friends' DS's Mundan (Hindu hair cutting ceremony). There's a huge party resembling a wedding reception from 2-7 tomorrow. Indian people certainly to know how to throw a party! Their wedding was amazing & was 3 full days of (boozey!!) celebrations! Shame I won't be able to drink! I had to go shopping yesterday for something suitable to wear that gave me boob access & actually fit over my jelly belly. Ended up with a maxi dress that I'm hoping I can dress up a bit with accessories. Got the cutest little outfit for Leo & a gorgeous shirt for Rex too :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha don't talk to me about cats. Mine's been doing my head in for weeks now trying to get on the baby's things. At night we have to turn the bouncy chair upside down so he won't get on it. :dohh:

Sounds like you had a really good day sorting things yesterday, kyles. It feels so good to start organising for baby doesn't it :) I can't believe you have less than 10 weeks to go now! :happydance:

We had another really good night last night. He slept 3 hours between 11:00 and 2:00; had a feed and then slept an hour (in his crib!), had another feed and came back into my bed where he slept another 3 hours straight! He woke up at 7am, had a feed and then went back into his crib for an hour, giving me time to get up, washed, dressed, sort through some laundry sort the pets out and get Olivia up and dressed! Now I'm chilling on the sofa with both my babies, watching fireman Sam while DH makes breakfast. happy days :cloud9:

Your hair cutting ceremony sounds like it's going to be great fun, saz. Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## SazzleR

Our planned lovely day was totally ruined by the midwife visit just over an hour before we were due to leave. Today is day 10 & Leo has hardly put any weight on since day 5. Only 10g :cry: The midwife today came from another team as the one from my usual team had called in sick. When my MW weighed Leo on day 5, she placed my muslin on the scales first. The one today only put a sheet of tissue down. When I said he'd been weighed the first time on a muslin, she basically told me that wouldn't happen. In other words, I'm a liar. DH weighed the muslin when she left & it weighs 60g; the amount she was saying she'd have liked him to have gained as a minimum. I was then lectured & questioned about my feeding to the point where I got really upset. Despite seeing I was upset, she went on & on & didn't once bother to ask if I was ok :cry: She wanted me to express & top up with that or give him formula top ups. When I said I wasn't happy doing either due to a) not wanting to use formula before the time Rex had any (3 months & we had similar weight issues) and b) not wanting to be chained to a pump on top of feeding Leo which would mean I wouldn't have any time for Rex, you could see she thought I was being difficult as she threatened the paediatrician & hospital. So I now have a sodding feeding plan all over again (déjà vu) & have been left feeling like I don't feed my baby :cry: I have to feed him every 2 hours in the day. Basically I have an hour between feeds to do anything :cry: And every 3 hours at night, undoing all the good sleeping he's been doing & no doubt meaning I'll end up with another horrendous sleeper like Rex :cry: If he hasn't put enough weight on on Tuesday then we'll have to go to hospital. 

She also annoyed me because she wouldn't believe me when I said that his jaundice was actually starting to subside. She just said it looked very obvious to her. She even wrote something to effect of 'mum insisting jaundice is improved' as of I was trying to convince her of something that wasn't true. 

All in all, a horrendous visit. It felt like getting an inadequate lesson observation when Ofsted are in school :cry: I suck at feeding my own baby. I've been in tears on & off most of the day & only ended up going to the party for a couple of hours :(

Hope you two lovely ladies have had better Sundays than me.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh saz, :hugs: you don't suck at feeding your baby, that woman's obviously an idiot. In fact, to be honest if it was me I'd be tempted to just ignore her and see what he weighs on Tuesday. Is Leo having plenty of wet and dirty nappies? Is he fairly alert when he's awake? And is he asking to feed regularly and latching on OK? If so, I would say he's absolutely fine. 

Wesley is still slightly jaundice too and he was a fair bit worse last week. my midwives have told me its fine as long as he's alert and wanting to feed. I just have to keep exposing him to sunlight to help break it down.

I'm really angry that she's said all that to you! :growlmad: if it turns out everything's OK on Tuesday I think you should complain about her


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks, Sarah. He's having tonnes of wet & dirty nappies, yep. And there's always a feed or two in the day where in between, he's wide awake & happily lays on his play mat just looking around & having a good wriggle. He never goes more than 3 hours in the day between each feed & I always feed him at the first hunger cues. I don't leave him to cry. Our latch is fine most of the time. I have to pop him off sometimes as he slips off but my nipples are getting less & less sore each day now. 

Sorry to hear Wesley is jaundiced too. A MW from my usual team told it's more unusual to find a BF baby that isn't jaundiced though. Rex had prolonged jaundice & we ended up in hospital on day 21 having all the tests, just to be told he was fine & it'd go in its own time.


----------



## Sarah lo

It sounds like he's absolutely fine to me, saz. I've actually been talking on the phone to my midwife just now and mentioned to her that Wesley doesn't feed as much as Olivia used to and seems to sleep a lot more too. She said its absolutely fine as long as he's not going more than 3 to 4 hours between feeds, having wet and dirty nappies etc.. so I'd say the same goes for Leo too and that woman you saw yesterday is stupid. :hugs:

Yes I'd heard that about BF babies too. In fact when I was pregnant the midwife told me that they were going to do delayed cord clamping on him after birth which she said reduces the likelihood of them becoming jaundiced but even though i agreed to the delayed clamping they didn't do it on the day for some reason. :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for the hugs :) I thought he was doing fine but now I'm doubting myself :(

My MWs did do delayed cord clamping. I didn't get to see him for a good few mins cos I was on all 4s :haha: It clearly hasn't worked for Leo though :( Both DH & I were jaundiced as babies. I had it do bad I had photo therapy. So maybe it's a genetic thing :shrug: The delayed clamping caused more issues though cos his temp took a while to come back up to normal cos of the delayed skin to skin so we might've been better off without it!

I just missed a call from a MW to check up on me. I didn't recognise her name on the voicemail so I'm not keen for her to call back. I'd like yo speak to someone I know but I suppose it is bank holiday Monday.


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol I was on all fours too :haha: I wondered if that was why they didn't do the delayed clamping actually as I struggled to get turned round to hold him and so they cut his cord while I was still facing the other way :haha: from what you say though, it doesn't sound like it really helped much delaying clamping.

DH was jaundiced when he was born, they had him under a light. So it could be genetic. Olivia had it too.

It's the same here this weekend, the midwife I spoke to this morning wasn't my usual one. Have you called her back?


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies! Saz big :hugs: being sent.
You are the mom and do not listen to the MW. She obviously had a stick up her butt!

You know what is best for your baby. Don't change your routine. If the nappies are wet and the baby is happy and feeding is working you are doing everything right! 

Everyone will have their OWN opinions on what is right and wrong. Babies always lose weight in the first week. Kyle was born at 8lbs 6 oz and when we brought him home on day 5 he weighed 7lbs 13oz. Don't worry. It happens. He is getting everything he needs.

I still hope you went to the party :( Sounds like it would have been a blast!

I am still sick :( Sick sick sick ughhhhhh back at work today :(
This weekend was good, between the cat and Kyle i don't know who is worse about climbing in and out of the baby items hehe. Kyle kept climbing in the car seat and trying to buckle it, in and out of the jumper and swing. What a menace! It was really cute though.

Hope you all had a nice restful weekend. Both boys sound like the sleeping is working and hooray for nipples not hurting so much :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Totally agree, kyles. Wesley lost 8oz in the first 5 days and it will obviously take a little while for him to gain it back again.

Aww sorry you're still feeling rotten :( :hugs: try and take it easy (when you can!)

lol at kyle trying to get in the car seat! Olivia did the same thing with wesley's bouncy chair yesterday. In fact she actually managed to buckle it up...and then got upset because she couldn't get out again :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for the hugs, Kyles. Hope you kick your illness soon :hugs:

The midwife rang me back & it was a completely pointless conversation. She asked if my feeding was going ok :wacko: I said I thought so & that was pretty much it. What was the point?! I hope to god it's someone I know tomorrow. If he hadn't put weight on, we'll be admitted to hospital according to that horrible MW from yesterday :(

Leo has only lost 6oz! This is the crazy thing! Yes, he's obviously a bit slow to put it on but Rex lost 14oz over the first 7 days! And it took him to day 21 to get back to his birth weight. Leo only needs to gain 5.5oz to do that :wacko: 

As a result of two hourly feeding today, my nipples are sore again because I honestly think he's just been messing around at some feeds and not actually getting milk out. He's also been sick 3 times today compared to the same amount in the first 10 days of his life :dohh: I'm obviously over filling his little belly :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Poor little lad, it just doesn't sound right to me. If he only lost 6oz and has been feeding so well I just don't see why the MW would think it was a problem :shrug: is it possible she knew about the issues Rex had and is taking that into account?

I still think she's an idiot though.

Wesley just slept for 6 hours straight :-/ he cluster fed pretty much from 2pm till 6pm and then didn't wake up till 12, I even moved him from his bouncy chair (where he fell asleep) into the crib about 3 hours ago thinking that might encourage him to wake up and feed but he kept on sleeping.

He finally woke up about half an hour ago, had a little feed, did a HUGE poo and has just fed a little bit more. Now he's fast asleep again. Does that sound right for a week old baby?? He did a similar thing yesterday - cluster fed all afternoon, slept 4 hours straight and woke up for very quick feeds every hour for the rest of the night. 

The thing is I'm getting really engorged while he sleeps and I'm not sure he's fully draining my boob when he does finally wake up and feed. :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

Not being from my community team, I don't think the horrible MW could possibly know about Rex's issues. I mentioned it once she started lecturing me about how to feed but she'd already written up the feeding plan then :shrug:

Sarah, I wouldn't worry about Wesley's long sleeps, especially as they're preceded by cluster feeding. He's obviously just fuelling up for a long rest! Is he just being weighed on day 10 again? 

I've just been a complete rebel. I didn't set my alarm for 3 hours after going to bed :blush: I was exhausted from all the feeding & I could tell Leo was too. I need rest to make decent milk after all. So I let him sleep until he wanted it & he's slept for 3.75 hours. I feel waaaay better already. I may regret it tomorrow if he hasn't put enough weight on but it felt right to let the poor little man sleep.


----------



## Sarah lo

Good girl! I'd have done the same thing. I'm sure he will have done absolutely fine when he gets on the scales later on :hugs:

I'm not too worried about wesley anymore, after he woke up from his 6 hour sleep he woke up and nursed virtually every hour for the rest of the night :haha: he slept most of the night in his crib too and only came into my bed for a couple of hours from 4am. Yes he gets weighed at 10 days which will be on Thursday.

Olivia on the other hand has regressed in her sleeping again since the baby has arrived. She's refusing to go to bed at night again and last night she came into our room in the night wanting to get in our bed. DH had to get into her bed with her. There's always something to contend with :(


----------



## SazzleR

Leo has put on 40g in just under 2 days. Which means we're off the bloody feeding plan :happydance: It was my usual midwife today. She wasn't in the least bit concerned about his weight or jaundice :) She said to keep up the 3 hourly feeds round the clock but tbh, think I'm going to aim for 2.5 hours through the day & let him wake up himself to feed in the night so we both get some proper rest. I need it for running around Rex! Feel so relieved!

:hugs: for Olivia's poor sleep, Sarah. I'm sure it's just Wesley's appearance & she'll settle down again soon enough. I've taken to laying with Rex for 10 mins or so in his bed once his light goes off to settle him without a fight. It seems to be working but it's not ideal. He's appeared upstairs a few nights since Leo arrived too but doesn't take hardly any settling.


----------



## kylesmom

:hugs: Sarah, don't worry about Wesley's sleep patterns. I was always told, never wake a sleeping baby :) He will let you know when he is ready to eat. He could be growing too, taking those long stretches could mean growth especially since afterwards he cluster fed. I feel your pain in the engorging though, have you pumped at all to help with that? I hope Olivia settles down again. It's a big change with a new baby in the house! She will ease up soon enough i am sure of it.

Hooray Saz! I knew there was NOTHING to worry about. You know your child BEST. So glad you weren't given a hard time :)
Very exciting. Now go back to the normal way and heal those nipples lol.

As for me, i didn't get a wink of sleep. This cold is beating me up!
I called my doc this morning and they are ordering me some antibiotics. I gotta kick this fast. UGH......SLEEEEEEEEEP..............guess i better get used to not having any lol.

How is Rex doing with Leo? Still the same, getting any better?


----------



## Sarah lo

That's fantastic news, saz. Go Leo! :happydance:

Olivia does this every couple of months, it's such a pain. It always seems to happen when there's a big change in routine, or in this case, a new baby. I have tried in the past getting into bed with her till she falls asleep but she then wakes in the night and gets upset that I've gone :( so we've been letting her fall asleep downstairs and carrying her up but sometimes she's not falling asleep until really late and I'm going to bed at the same time as her :dohh:

Thanks kyles, I'm definitely not worried about him anymore. He has spent the ENTIRE DAY cluster feeding today. I literally haven't been able to put him down since 7:00 this morning :( so I'm thinking he might have another big sleep tonight. Hopefully.......

Aww kyles, sorry you're still poorly. I hope you get your medicine soon xxx


----------



## kylesmom

aww cluster feeding craziness :)

Poor Olivia, I can 100% see Kyle do this too. We still have to lay with him to get him to sleep :/ I hate doing it, it takes a good half hour!


----------



## SazzleR

Somebody up above seriously dislikes me at the minute :( I had a couple of hours of feeling good after the MW left this morning then about noon I started with stomach cramps, like after pains all over again. About 2pm I went to the loo & passed a huge clot :cry: I'm talking 5cm x 3cm. I wrapped it up & called my MW. She was in clinic so sent someone else out to me. She inspected the clot & said it looked like it had some membranes in it :( and she felt my tummy & said my womb isn't back where it should be yet. She suspected I have retained placenta or an infection so made me an emergency appointment with my GP. The GP has prescribed 2 antibiotics which I'm worried about with feeding, even though she assured me it was minimal amounts that would get into my milk I'm still uneasy about it. I've got to ring in the morning for an urgent ultrasound. I'm worried it is retained placenta & I'll end up having a D&C :cry: 

What else can be thrown at me, seriously?! :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no way, saz! That's awful :(

It's just one thing after another isn't it :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

It really is, Sarah :cry:

Just had my ultrasounds. No clot in my leg :happydance: and no significant clot or retained placenta in my womb :happydance: I have got quite a bit of fluid in my womb which the sonographer said could be a sign of infection, which the antibiotics will sort, or just blood etc. which hasn't come out due to the clot preventing my womb from contracting fully. Suppose I'll never know. Such a relief to not need an op to clear me out. Was already thinking of the logistics of feeding whilst having the op!

I really hope this is the end of the problems now. Please!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Saz so scary! Yet so GLAD that things are a-ok! What a relief.

Still sick here. My nose is so raw :/ No sleep at all. I need this to go away soon so i can feel normal again. 

My DH said I should stay home instead of go to work. I told him staying home with a 2 year old is not resting LOL I have better chances at relaxing at work :)


----------



## Sarah lo

That's good news, saz. Such a relief you don't need an op or anything. On the plus side, when all that fluid goes away you will see instant weight loss :)

lol I know what you mean, kyles I think I'd much rather be ill at work than at home with s 2 yr old :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I can't believe you're still ill, Kyles :( That is one rotten bug you've picked up :hugs:

Hope Olivia decides to sleep for you tonight, Sarah.


----------



## kylesmom

.


----------



## kylesmom

Yes I am very sick. I think I have a sinus infection. Hopefully these antibiotics work soon. Day 6 and feel awful.
i left work early and picked Kyle up before nap time. Took an hr shower while he slept :) proud moment today when he went #2 on the potty!!!! Progress...... yahoo. Hopefully we get out of diapers soon!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch! Kyles I feel your pain. I had a sinus infection when I was pregnant and it was SO painful, and there's really nothing you can take unless they'll give you the antibiotics. I hope you start to feel better once the antibiotics kick in. My doc wouldn't give me any for mine so it lasted something like 3 weeks. :(

Woohoo! Well done kyle :happydance: 

Wesley gets weighed again this morning, hopefully he's put some weight on. (He's been feeding loads so I don't see why not.) Wish me luck!


----------



## SazzleR

Good luck for the weigh in, Sarah. Hope it goes better than mine did! 

I'm already dreading Leo's next one tomorrow :wacko: He had a sleepy day yesterday so I had to wake him to feed every 3 hours. He's making up for it today, wanting it every 2 hours so far. Hopefully that'll compensate. Leo was a little tinker last night. After a day of sleepiness, he didn't want to be put down at all last night. He did one 3 hour stretch in his basket but apart from that would only sleep on one of us :dohh: We're both exhausted today & it's Rex's day at home :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

Ooooh! Just thought! This could be Leo's first growth spurt! That would explain yesterday's sleepiness, his unsettledness last night and the increased feeding so far today.


----------



## kylesmom

Morning! Good luck today Sarah at the weigh in!

Saz dont worry about the feedings he is doing great. You are probably right. I bet its a growth spurt!!!!


I woke up at 10 pm last night soaked from head to toe. Must have finally broke a fever. Scares me a bit having a fever while pregnant. Yesterday was awful. I took 3 showers to kick and help drain my nose. I really hope im not hurting this baby thats all i keep thinking about. I know a fever while pregnant is not good. Today i must say i still feel awful but no where near how yesterday felt. Last night must have been a turning point. Hoping these antibiotics are working..... headed back to work today. Fingers crossed i can make it all day. Dh has been wonderful helping me out with Kyle.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well wesley's done fantastic. He was 7lb 8oz at birth, at 5 days he'd dropped to 7lb exactly and today he is 7lb 9oz! He's a little chunk! :haha:

You don't think he's eating too much though do you? He doesn't really take a break between feeds like Leo does. Like today he fed more or less non stop all morning and has only just gone down for a nap now. When he wakes up he'll feed non-stop till bed time. I thought that was normal but now I'm a bit worried :-/

It sounds as though you may have turned a corner, kyles. Hopefully you will be all better soon. Try and get lots of rest and some paracetamol will help with the fever x


----------



## SazzleR

Wow!! Well done to you & Wesley! 9oz in 5 days?! Wow!

Noooo, I don't think a BF baby can eat too much :shrug: He wouldn't eat if he didn't want it. He's just a hungry little man! I wish Leo was so I didn't have this weight gain worry.


----------



## kylesmom

I think Wesley is doing great! Those are great numbers!
He is a growing boy he needs to eat :) If he isn't hungry he will stop. Must love the milk :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks girls, these little people always have a way of worrying us don't they! Feeding too much, not feeding enough... lol

I've been doing some googling and reading this afternoon and am pretty sure that both Wesley and Leo's feeding patterns are completely normal. They're just all different :thumbup:

I'm sure Leo's weigh-in will be fine tomorrow x


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks, Sarah. I hope so! Leo feeds in quite a similar way to what Rex did during the day but Rex cluster fed from around 5-11pm until 6 weeks, only having 20 mins break in feeding then starting again. Leo doesn't do that so I worry he isn't getting enough on an evening. But then Rex was slow to put his weight back on too :shrug: Who knows!

Remember I said one of the PE teachers at work as due 3 days after me? I was chatting to her on FB yesterday & she's having similar weight issues with her LO. He actually lost weight between day 5 & 7 :( She's on a strict feeding plan with 3 hourly feeds, expressing whatever's left after each feed & topping up from a cup in between feeds. That's what I had to do with Rex. It was such hard work so I really feel for her.


----------



## Sarah lo

I think if he doesn't cluster feed but also isn't going long stretches between feeds he's absolutely fine. I've got my fingers crossed he has a good weigh-in today :flower:

Oh how awful for your friend too. I don't know if I'm just being naive but I really don't get why the midwives have to step in with these feeding plans and supplementing so early on. Surely they should at least have given her LO till day 10 and looked for all the signs that he's feeding well (is dirty and wet nappies, good latch etc) :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

The MW has just been. It was a lady is never met before but she was lovely. He's put in another 30g which I was concerned about but she wasn't at all. She said she's happy with that as he's gaining & some babies are just slower getting back to their birth weight than others. She's actually discharged us :happydance: I just have to get him weighed by the HV regularly until he's back up to his birth weight (only 3oz to go now!) and the HV will also keep an eye on his jaundice. Very relieved!

I think all MWs care about at this point is weight gain. That's their big indicator of whether a baby is thriving or not. They don't seem to take much else into consideration. I still get a little wound up that the growth charts on the red books are based on formula fed babies.


----------



## kylesmom

Such great news Saz! He will be at his birth weight in no time.

Hooray for healthy happy baby boys! 

I am feeling so much better. Woke up stuffy but nothing to severe. Thank goodness this is almost out of my system. Now i will be able to have a productive weekend. I just hope Kyle doesnt get it. Or if he does he gets it now before vacation. Oye!


----------



## SazzleR

So glad to hear you're feeling better, Kyles :) At long last! Fingers crossed that Kyle escapes the bug.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh great news Saz, I knew little Leo could do it! :D and that's brilliant that you've been discharged! 

I didn't realise the growth charts were based on formula fed babies, that is annoying! Somebody once told me however that apparently the growth charts were based on just 100 babies that were studied decades ago. I don't know if that's really true though, just what a friend told me. 

Kyles, that's great you're feeling better! :) let's hope kyle doesn't get it next x


----------



## SazzleR

I'm soooo tired :( Leo's sleep is getting worse :dohh: It's so hard to get him to go down in his basket now. I think he's a bit more aware so knows when he's not with me now. The past few nights, I've had 3-4 hours sleep. It's really hard to function on that amount repeatedly when I've got Rex to contend with too :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Join the club! Wesley is tormenting me every night at the minute. In fact i think both my kids are in cahoots :( 

He has a cluster feed in the early evening and goes down for 3-4 hours. Great! Except its not great because he does this at around 6:00 every night and I can't join him in his 3-4 hour sleep because I have to do olivia's bath and bedtime first. So it's more like 8:00 by the time I get my head down and then he's up 2 hours later. After that initial long sleep he's up like every half hour to an hour for the rest of the night and it only stops when I finally cave and put him in the bed beside me (usually at around 3am) :(

Add to that a toddler that's refusing to go to bed again and keeps getting up in the night and refusing to go back to bed! My mum's visiting at the moment and is sleeping in Olivia's bed so Olivia is in her old toddler bed. She hates it. DH ended up sleeping on her bedroom floor last night because she got up in the night and wouldn't settle again. :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Glad to hear it's not just us. I know that doesn't help us but it's nice to know we're not alone! We have the same problem. Leo sleeps most soundly after bath time & a feed. But then I have to settle Rex to sleep, get myself ready for bed, sort the washing etc. I'm lucky to squeeze an hour in before waking him for the next feed. I have wondered about settling him upstairs when I feed him after bath time & then quickly rushing around & doing what I need & getting into bed & seeing what time he wakes, rather than waking him to feed 3 hours after his post bath time feed. :shrug: IDK. It's all trial & error & you just never know what to do for the best :( It's been like 1/2am when he's settled & he only sleeps til 4ish before he wants his next feed. Then I might get another hour before Rex wakes up :cry: 

At nap time at lunchtime I tried putting him on his side (I know, bad mummy :blush: ) to see if that helped him to settle. I wedged rolled up blankets round him to stop his rolling onto his tummy. It did seem to help. Although he woke up a few times, we didn't have to go back to him to resettle him.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes it is good to know its not just us :)

I reckon it's worth a try settling him straight into bed after his bath and feed. You're already having a crap night's sleep so it can't make much difference giving something else a go!

I just keep telling myself that this part doesn't last long. OK so it was 2 years before Olivia sttn but she was sleeping a 4-5 hour stretch and only waking for 2 feeds every night from about 3 months old. I'd be over the moon if Wesley did the same...

Wesley has slept on his side a few times too :blush: a few times he's fallen asleep lying down feeding and I daren't turn him onto his back for fear of waking him, so I've just left him like that :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I think I will try it tomorrow night. I can't tonight cos I'm flying solo for bath time. Eeeeeek! DH has gone back to his usual Sunday evening footy :( 

He's back to work tomorrow but thankfully my lovely mum has taken 2 days holiday to come to us on the days Rex isn't at the CM so I won't be on my own for very long with the 2 of them! Phew! I'm petrified about next Monday!! Bet we don't make it out the house :wacko:

Rex didn't STTN til his was 18 months old & he soon stopped that after a few weeks :dohh: He still had a night feed til 8 months too, despite being weaned & eating 3 good meals a day on top of milk. He was greedy! :haha: At least we know we can live through it this time & we won't keel over from exhaustion! I'd kill for a 4-5 hour stretch or 2 right now too :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

I hope bath time went ok! I'm still bathing mine separately, Olivia gets hers before bed and Wesley's been having his baths with me in the morning :) 

Well Wesley decided to go down for his big sleep at 5pm tonight :wacko: I had to then do tea, followed by olivia's bath. At 7:30 I decided to go upstairs with Wesley and try getting some sleep. But then at 8:00 Olivia started kicking off at DH not wanting to go to bed. By 8:30 the bed time commotion was STILL Going on so I stepped in, told Olivia it was past her bedtime and she needed to go to sleep. She asked me for a drink then after I gave her one she went straight to bed and waved me good night, just like that. But for some reason DH is now in a huff with me for stepping in :shrug: :growlmad: 

Of course Wesley woke up the minute I got back into bed and he's been up feeding for an hour now. He's just thrown up all over me too :(

Bad times!


----------



## SazzleR

Toddlers just won't go to bed for their daddies, will they?! Rex did the same the other night. DH put him to bed cos I was still feeding Leo. It was a disaster! Bedtimes are definitely mummy work :haha: I think you were right to step in :thumbup:

Bath time was ok. I think! I filled Leo's bath, ran Rex's & got him in. Quickly bathed Leo & got him dried & dressed in the bathroom. Washed Rex & got him out. Then let Leo kick in his cot while I got Rex in his PJs. Brought them downstairs & got Rex settled with his milk & biscuit on his iPad & I then fed Leo. Put Leo in his vibrating chair & got Rex in bed. Phew! Think it all worked ok! The only flaw was Rex kicking off about brushing his teeth when we went back up :wacko: Tooth paste everywhere! 

Sending you sleepy vibes for a good night, Sarah!


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like a pretty successful bath time, well done! :)

Sending sleepy vibes your way too. :sleep: I just got another 2 hours out of Wesley. Still knackered though! :(


----------



## SazzleR

Well, side sleeping may be a bit naughty but I got 2 stretches of 2.5 hours by letting Leo sleep like that, wedged in on either side so he couldn't roll onto his front. I've had 5 hours sleep! :happydance: I haven't had that much since Leo arrived I don't think!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great, Saz :) 

Well I added my last post at 12:41. 2 hours later I was STILL trying to re-settle him in his crib. He fed to sleep 4 times but then every time I put him down he woke up and cried! He ended up back in our bed where he slept on and off till 6:00. 

I miss sleep! :brat:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. We know we'll get some sleep again one day at least. In a few months time, we'll bathing them & putting them to bed in their own rooms, wondering where time has gone. I'm trying my absolute hardest to savour this newborn phase can you tell?! :haha: cos I know we're not having another.


----------



## kylesmom

So sorry you girls are not getting any sleep :( It will get better and hopefully soon!!!!!!!

Weekend was nice, Saturday my sister graduated from College.
A storm rolled through so we all had to run to the school as fast as possible and they cancelled the ceremony half way through.
Talk about 7 months pregnant and running up hills and miles to and from the graduation. (AWFUL0

Mother's day was yesterday so we had a nice relaxing day and i was so sore from the day prior. :) 
Kyle and DH bought me some really pretty flowers and we had my parents over for dinner.

Weekend seemed so short :( Can't wait for this vacation to come already. Work is starting to bug me! I need some time off! 
Especially now that the weather is gorgeous and I am no longer sick!!!! (THANK GOODNESS)

How were your weekends?


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I suppose you're right, Saz. We should be savouring every minute. Its just a bit hard sometimes on an hour's sleep at 3am :rofl: 

Great to hear you're all recovered, kyles :thumbup:

What a shame your sister's ceremony had to be cut short. Will they have to continue it another day? I bet you looked pretty funny running up the hill :haha: although it can't have been much fun for you! I can't believe you're 7 months pregnant already, your baby will be here in no time! :)

Happy mothers day for yesterday. Sounds like you had a lovely day.

Wesley got weighed again today, he's now 7lb 13oz - 4oz gained in 4 days! He's such a little chunk :)

Tonight, in an attempt to get him to put his bed time back a bit, instead of letting him cluster feed and fall asleep too early, I put him in the bath at the same time as Olivia. So far so good, he's only just fallen asleep now at 7pm as opposed to 5pm like he did yesterday.


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks. No they are not postponing they just cancelled it lol.

Hooray for a 7pm sleep time. Bath time together that sounds scary. Kyle is a splasher and a mover. It will be awhile before i get them in the tub together lol

I know right 7months. Im feeling it. Getting larger by the minute...


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no, I'm not brave enough to do their bath together just yet! :haha: I put wesley in first and Olivia helped bath him, then I got him out and wrapped up in a towel and put Olivia in. It worked out pretty well actually, Wesley loves the bath but isn't keen on getting out but he did seem to enjoy being wrapped up in a big fluffy towel. And Olivia enjoyed helping bath her little brother. :) 

Olivia is still rebelling against bed time. She's only just gone down now. Thankfully the screaming and tantrums have stopped but she's taken a new tac tonight and that is stalling. Any excuse to put off going to bed and she's tried it. First she said she'd done a poo and needed a nappy change, then she wanted a drink, then she "accidentally" spilt her drink all over the bed and I had to change the sheets. :dohh: I haven't heard from her in about 10 minutes now so I'm really hoping she's given up!

Ha ha, aw kyles you still have 2 month's growth! one thing I really don't miss is my huge tummy. I just have lots of wobbly bits left now :rofl: I really don't miss that slow, sore, exhausted feeling either


----------



## SazzleR

I can't believe you're 7 months pregnant either, Kyles! :D You'll be joining us on the sleepless nights in no time! When's your EDD?

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend :thumbup: But hills don't sound fun at 31w! :haha: Happy belated Mother's Day :) 

We had a quiet weekend, obviously. I had my uni friend over to visit from Manchester on Saturday & SIL brought her kids to play with Rex. We went to the IL's for Sunday lunch. That was it!

There's no way Rex will be going in the bath with Leo until Leo can confidently sit up :nope: I bath Leo in a baby bath for now & then he'll be in the big bath with a support seat but Rex will have to go in after him. He's far too boisterous & rough :dohh:

Glad you delayed Wesley's sleep, Sarah. Fingers crossed for a good night for both of us. 

My mum & I took Rex to a play centre today & I loved being able to go on the play frame with him & it not being a huge effort or impossible! Rex loved having mummy to play with him again too :cloud9: I do not miss being the size of a house & unable to move :haha: I love how easy it is to get dressed etc. too! And I've nearly had everything on the banned food list that I was craving. Just need a G&T now & I'll be happy :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well, it wasn't quite the fantastic success I thought it was going to be. He only slept 2.5 hours for his "big sleep". But then after that he was only up 3 times and didn't come into our bed till 3:30 so I was pretty happy with that.

I've just had the most traumatic nappy change ever. He was refusing to feed or go back to sleep just now so I thought I'd check his nappy. He had done a tiny poo so I started to clean him off and as I was cleaning, he started doing the biggest poo ever all over my hand, his clothes, changing mat, all the way up his back! So I had to strip him off to clean him. I was just about done when he started peeing! All over himself, his face, the bed, his changing mat was swimming in pee. He was soaked! Nightmare. Why are little boys so gross??!


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: Sarah! That is the nappy change from hell! I was prepared for the peeing everywhere after Rex so I keep a kitchen roll in the changing bag & put a folded piece over his willy while changing him to soak up the pee :haha: 

Sorry your night wasn't as good as you hoped :( We had a similar one to the night before. He did a 3 hour stretch then 2.5 hours. I'll take that! 

Going to go to a breastfeeding chat & play group this afternoon as Rex is at the CM so it's just me & Leo. 

I think Rex might have an eye infection :wacko: His right eye was swollen this morning but it's not red & he says it doesn't hurt so idk :shrug: I can't face more doctors! Might take him down to the pharmacy later.


----------



## kylesmom

:hugs::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OH Sarah that is GREAT!
I am so sorry! I so remember those changing days lol
Kyle pee-d in his mouth at one point!!! It was crazy i felt like a terrible mommy :)
Don't worry it will get better hehehehe.


I am sorry you had an awful sleep night :( 

Saz glad you had an ok sleep night, 3 hrs and 2.5 impressive! 

I hope Rex's eye is ok. That's scary. Could it be allergies?


----------



## SazzleR

Eurgh :wacko: When I picked Rex up from the CM's, his eye was a bit red & watery so off we trooped to the pharmacy. Felt like a right mission with 2 of them! They said it probably is an infection so he's got antibiotic drops. He was great with the first dose so hope he keeps it up cos I have to put them in every 2 hours when he's awake for 48 hours then every 4 :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Kitchen roll! Why didn't I think of that? :) 

Kyles, Wesley did pee in his mouth! :-/ and in his eye too! Double bad mummy here :dohh: :haha: 

AW poor Rex, hope his eye gets better soon. Its a good thing he doesn't mind the drops, that would have been a right pain otherwise!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww poor Rex :( I hope his eye gets better fast!

That's nice you can go to the pharmacy and just get what you need!
Here, you have to make a doctor appointment, have them send in a prescription for the antibiotic and then go to the pharmacy. (So backwards)

So glad Rex was good with letting you put it in his eye :)


Sarah haha you are an amazing mommy :) A little pee never hurt, besides while they are in our belly's that's what they drink  :HAHA:

I hope today is a better day with the Wesley and Olivia!


----------



## SazzleR

We have the same system for prescription drugs, Kyles. Like antibiotic tablets. But for some reason, antibiotics eye drops are an over-the-counter medicine :shrug: so you can just go buy them. 

That's very true about them drinking & swimming in their own wee, Kyles :haha: 

Kitchen roll is the way forward, Sarah :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

OK so I'm actually the worst mummy in the world now. I was clipping wesley's fingernails and took a chunk out of his finger :cry: he was fast asleep when I did it and he jumped so he must've felt it :( it bled a bit but has stopped now thankfully. I feel awful though.

I'm never cutting his nails again. :nope:


----------



## kylesmom

Aww I have done it too!!!!!!!!!! Kyle's fingers are all still there :) Wesley's will be too!
They say that when they are that little start with a baby nail file, but I tried that and those were a joke! He will be ok. They heal so quickly at that age. You are getting very emotional because you are tired. I promise he will be ok. And on the plus side he won't remember it :)

Take a few deep breaths and relax. You are a great mommy. :) <3<3<3


We had this thing called a Pee Pee T P that was supposed to cover the pee pee during changes. It was to small and the baby squirms so much that it never got used lol. The kitchen roll is perfect idea!


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles, that made me feel better :hugs: I always used to use a nail file on Olivia but for some reason I thought I could get away with it. What an idiot I am :dohh:

That is true though, he won't remember it :) lol

Olivia is still being a pain in the bum about bedtime. Tonight she's back to crying and tantrum throwing. She wouldn't let go of my hand when I tried to tuck her in and kept looking at me all teary eyed and begging me to stay with her. My mum stepped in in the end and is now lying with her till she falls asleep. I really hope she sorts herself out again soon :( 

Hee hee! The pee pee T P made me giggle :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh Sarah! :hugs: You are definitely not the worst mum in the world, no way :nope: Kyles is right, he won't remember & will heal super fast. I just nibble & pick Leo's nails when he's feeding :blush: Did the same with Rex too! Only used nail clippers once we stopped BF. 

Anyway, do you not remember me trapping Rex's finger in the kitchen window & having to have a trip to A&E?! That is worst mum material! :haha:

Rex was a complete pest at bedtime too :wacko: They're just trying it on cos of the babies. I want to cry when I think how much I've turned Rex's world upside down by bringing Leo into the world. I know I sound stupid but I get pangs of guilt! I know deep down, he'll love having a brother but I think it must be the sleepless nights showing through & making me emotional!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww :hugs: to both of you! You both need to get at least a stretch of 4 hrs sleep at some point soon. I promise that will help how you are feeling. 

Oh Saz i remember Rexs finger owie!! 

He to healed :)

Fingers crossed Rex and Olivia sleep sound for you and same goes for wesley and Leo!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes, I remember Rex's finger. Now I know how you must've felt :( 

It is hard to watch the toddlers adjusting. as I write this I've got Olivia in the bed beside me. She wandered in about an hour ago and I just don't have the heart to send her back to her own bed, (and she wouldn't go anyway). So now I can't lie Wesley back down to feed, therefore its back to the crib for him and no sleep for me :nope:


----------



## SazzleR

4 hours is definitely the magic amount of sleep that makes you feel human. Think we've got a while to go yet!

Leo did the same pattern of sleep last night as the previous 2 nights but the second stretch last night was in my bed. He wouldn't settle in his basket due to tummy ache/wind :(

The few doses of eye drops Rex had yesterday have amazingly cleared his eye already! :) Will keep them up today to make sure it's properly gone though. 

Weigh in this morning :( Nervous again.


----------



## SazzleR

Woo hoo!! :happydance: At long last, Leo is above his birth weight! He's 8lb 6oz now :happydance: He's put on 120g in 5 days! I really don't understand how cos we haven't done anything different :shrug: But I'll take that weight gain!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw sorry to hear about Leo's poorly tummy last night. I hope he's a bit better now. That's great Rex's eye is looking better already :)

4 hours sleep would really do me fine right now. I only got maybe 20 minutes sleep after Olivia came into our bed last night :wacko:

Well I've almost survived my very first day all by myself with the 2 of them! DH went back to work today. My mum was supposed to stay till the weekend but my step dad is ill so she had to leave early this morning to see to him. I've done OK so far. We've watched a few DVDs, I put Wesley in the sling for a bit while we baked cakes and we've been to the park with the dog. We have to go to the supermarket a bit later then it should be just about time for DH to come home from work.

Yay! Fantastic news Leo has gained weight again :happydance:


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray Saz! So happy Leo is back on track with his weight :) Kyle was born at 8lbs 6 oz hehe.. Miss that size!!!

So glad Rex's eye is clearing up, i would keep the drops going for a few days.

So sorry Sarah that you didn't get much sleep again last night :( Glad DH will be home soon to help and GOOD JOB all by yourself with the both of them :)


I am officially feeling UNCOMFORTABLE. I think this baby is breach just like Kyle :( I don't have a long torso so there is a little head in my rib cage AGAIN. Not budging. I don't understand why these kids enjoy my right side and want to sit up right....... GRRR it is very hard sitting straight up thats for sure. I am so uncomfortable :( Vacation is in 2 weeks. How will I ever make it :( On a plane, with a toddler. I feel like a bad mom already, when I pick Kyle up from my moms, go home, all i want to do is veg and relax on the couch so we put the TV on :X

is it over yet ? LOL


----------



## SazzleR

You're into single figures of weeks left now, Kyles. The end is in sight. You can do it! :thumbup: Don't feel bad about not having the energy to play with Kyle. I played why Rex from the sofa from a long while :haha: It


----------



## SazzleR

I'm joining your club, Sarah! Leo poo'd aaaall over me at the nappy change in between boobs at the late feed last night :dohh: I was too busy making sure he didn't pee on me that I didn't even consider the other end :haha: It was full velocity projectile poo as well :rofl: It went all over my leg & on our bedroom carpet :dohh: That's going to be an interesting stain to remove!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: that's hilarious, Saz! Poor you, I bet you got such a shock :) I was VERY careful when i changed wesley's bum this morning, no way I'm ever letting that happen again :haha:

Kyles, don't feel bad that you have no energy for playing with kyle. I was just the same in the last couple of months. Are you sure its a head you can feel in your ribs? Wesley spent an entire week with his foot jammed in my ribs and it was really uncomfortable. I had to sit upright constantly and every time I tried to gently push him away he kicked me! That's the only reason I knew it was a foot.


----------



## kylesmom

Hahahhaa saz's turn lololol. Thats hysterical. Needed that laigh this morning!

Yes Sarah its a head. Im geting kicked on my left side and in my bladder. If i stand or walk i get boom boom boom on my badder lol. I feel i need to pee and nada comes out :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no kyles, naughty baby needs to turn round ASAP!


----------



## Sarah lo

Well wesley and I have had an eventful morning. We dropped Olivia off at nursery and went straight to the children's centre. They have a breastfeeding group there every Friday so I thought I'd just pop in and get someone to check his latch because it still hurts when he latches and I also wanted to check that his frequent feeding is normal and not due to a bad latch.

Well firstly little Wesley went to sleep before we left the house and didn't wake up for AAAGES and secondly when he eventually did wake up the breastfeeding advisor checked him and reckons he has a tongue tie. That explains why he won't open his mouth wide enough to get a good latch, and also why he's started struggling with bottom wind just recently. So next Tuesday I have to take him back to get seen by another lady who is an expert and if necessary she'll refer us to get it snipped.

And there was me thinking everything was normal!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh wow Sarah I never honestly heard of that!
I just googled it. Good to know! I am surprised they didn't notice that at his check ups.

Glad you got some answers. Fingers crossed its an easy fix!


----------



## Sarah lo

It is weird, he was checked at the hospital when he was born and they said he was fine but the lady I saw today vsaid that she sees loads of tongue ties that were missed by the hospital. 

I also had a chat with her about the many many problems that I had BF Olivia and how I was eventually forced to switch to formula after struggling on with it for 4 soul-destroying months. She thinks Olivia may have had the same problem and it was never diagnosed. I never did get to the bottom of why Olivia struggled to BF and it affected me so badly i almost didn't bother trying to BF Wesley until the midwife talked me round so if it does turn out olivia had the same problem it will give me some closure I reckon. Especially if I can get it fixed for Wesley and succeed where I couldn't the first time around.


----------



## kylesmom

Does that issue eventually go away? Or do you need to get it taken care of?

I wonder if that is why Kyle bit the crap out of me!!!!!!!

I'm going to look at his tongue tonight LOL
I'm so curious this is the first I have EVER heard of this!


----------



## Sarah lo

I don't know an awful lot about it other than what the BF advisor told me today. She said that mildly tongue tied LOs can still feed but will always have problems, like mum will probably be sore, more likely to get mastitis and blocked ducts. Baby will likely always feed more often than normal as they can't suck efficiently. They tire themselves out from the effort of feeding so they fall asleep before they get full.
Severely tongue tied LOs can't latch at all and if not seen to it can cause speech problems later on.

You can tell if someone has it by asking them to stick their tongue out. If they can't stick it out very far they probably are. She also said that tongue tied people can't put their tongue flat against the roof of their mouthes. I asked DH to do it today and he can't so the kids probably inherited it from him. That would explain why MIL failed at BF him too.

Its a really simple procedure to snip the tongue tie, she said they don't even numb it as it literally hurts for just a second then they have a feed and calm right down. I'll definitely get it done if he does have it.


----------



## kylesmom

That is interesting.

Feeding Kyle was awful, I ended up with Mastitis and let me tell you that is the WORST thing ever! I am going to check this kid out for sure! Luckily its not painful. I would get it looked at as soon as you can!

Interesting that your DH mom had the same issue


----------



## Sarah lo

DHs mum ended up with mastitis too :( 

I just wish I'd found this BF lady when I was struggling to feed Olivia, it might have turned out differently.


----------



## SazzleR

Glad you've got someone to take a look, Sarah. 

I went through all that with Rex. By 6 weeks when I was still sore, the breastfeeding support worker suggested I go to the breastfeeding drop in clinic at the hospital to see the specialist feeding MW. The first week I went, she was on leave so I had to go back the next week :wacko: She had a good look & said it did look like a tongue tie so referred us. We had to go to Dewsbury of all places for the appointment as that's the closest place :shrug: By the time of our appointment, Rex was 12 weeks old & I'd say feeding had got easier around 10 weeks. The doctor said he did have a tongue tie but not a serious one & that he'd stretched it naturally so that's why feeding had got easier. Just wish I'd known earlier on so I didn't have 10 weeks of pain & mastitis at 6 weeks. 

Feeding Leo is still painful from time to time. Especially when I'm NIP & can't perfect his latch as much. But it's definitely not as painful as if was with Rex so I don't think Leo can have a tongue tie. 

In other news, Leo did a 4 hour stretch of sleep last night between 11.30pm & 3.30am. Unfortunately, I didn't benefit cos Rex woke up at 1am & as we're at my mum's for a long weekend, I had to go to him cos DH wasn't there. Gutted!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow I can't believe it took them so long to sort Rex out. You did well to persevere all that time.

That's great Leo did 4 hours last night :) not so great you didn't get to benefit, though. Wesley did 3 hours between 8 and 11, had a feed and went back down for another 2 hours last night and didn't come into our bed till 4am yesterday. I was very pleased with that :)

I think we've had a bit of a break through with Olivia's sleep too. Last night she was still refusing to go to bed but she eventually agreed to stay in bed as long as I left her bedroom door open. It seemed to work last night so I've done it again tonight. Tonight she went down without any fuss other than to ask for the door to be left open. So far I've not heard a peep out of her. :)


----------



## kylesmom

Glad things are going well. Hooray for 4 hrs of sleep. Crappy u didnt benefit from it.

Kyle had a fit tonight going to bed. Couldnt get him down till almost 10pm. Its now 11 pm and i am stuck wide awake for the past half hr with baby hiccups. I cant make them stop!!!! Lol. I want to sleep!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, you scared me there, I thought for a minute kyle had had an actual fit! :haha:

Such a nightmare when toddlers don't sleep. I actually think its more frustrating being up with a toddler than being up with a baby! Fingers crossed he has a better night tonight.

Olivia did brilliantly last night, went down happily with the bedroom door open and slept all night :happydance: who would've thought that was what was bothering her! I just need to move bedtime back to a more reasonable hour again now :haha:

Its a beautiful day here today. Olivia is in her shorts (and complaining that she wants her trousers on of course), I think we will all go to the park this morning :)


----------



## kylesmom

Up at 7 am today lol
its a Kyle and mommy day. We have a birthday party this afternoon to go to.

Aarah enjoy your day at the park! I need to go food shopping and get this house in shape for when we leave for vacation.

Have a great day both of you!

Glad Olivia slept well and yes toddler fights at night time are the worst!


----------



## SazzleR

Feel like I haven't been on in ages! We've been at my mum's for 3 nights & got back yesterday tea time. We've been hectic! Visiting family & trips out to keep Rex occupied. Poor Rex's hayfever has kicked in with a vengeance :( Mine is bothering me but the pharmacist said I can't take anything over the counter while BF :( Might have to make a docs appointment if it gets worse. 

Leo has been sleeping well for me :) Doing two 3-4 hour stretches of sleep. Anothet weigh in on Wednesday so getting anxious about that all over again. 

I'm on my own with both of them all day for the first time today. Not doing too badly so far! Hoping to get out somewhere this afternoon. Had to wait in for my shopping delivery this morning. Currently having. Moment of peace while I feed Leo & Rex is on the iPad!


----------



## kylesmom

Morning :)
Very awesome Saz! hooray for Leo sleeping!!!

Ahh the famous IPAD down time, It's my favorite too when i want to put my feet up :) Kyle enjoys it! Hhehe. Good luck today alone!

What a crazy hectic weekend I had.

I have been so stressed lately. I haven't told you girls yet but my SIL is throwing me a sprinkle that happens tonight (shhh) it's a surprise. 

It turned into total Chaos! Because my Mother didn't approve of it. So no one on my side of the family is going to support me because of a tiff she got into with my SIL. It's awful and very upsetting. But at least I will have it with DH side and a couple of my friends. It's the thought that counts :)

Just so sad that someone wants to do something nice for me and my parents don't agree with it so they told my family they can't go! It's unbelievable. I'm not 16 anymore. 

There is more to the story but I just don't want to get down and get into it.

My left ankle is starting to swell a lot more :( My back is also starting to go........
I am falling apart and this added stress is NOT NEEDED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi Girls, what a lovely weekend its been! All sunny and hot :) we took Olivia and Wesley to a petting zoo today, Olivia had a fantastic time!

Saz, sorry about the hay fever. I hope the doctor can give you something for it. 

That's fantastic Leo is sleeping so well already. I wish I could say the same for Wesley :( if anything, his sleep is getting worse. That big 3-4 hour sleep he used to do at the start of the night has now turned in to just 2 hours so by the time I've put him down and sorted myself out, I'm lucky if I get an hour's sleep before he's up again. He then feeds for an hour, goes back down for an hour or two then he's up again and at that point he usually comes into the bed with me as he's up every hour after that. Last night was awful, he woke up at 2am and didn't go to sleep again till 4am. He was fussing like mad as well which really didn't help. Then olivia came in at 6am and had a tantrum on the bedroom floor, waking Wesley up in the process, all because she wanted me to get up with her instead of DH. :dohh:

I think last night might have been down to wesley's 2-3 week growth spurt (at least I really hope it was because that might mean he'll get better in a day or two) 

Well done getting through your first day on your own with 2 kids :) its not so bad is it really as long as you have plenty to keep the older one happy!

Kyles, that's such a shame about your family :hugs: I hope you are able to enjoy yourself regardless. That's really nice of your SIL to throw you a party.

Aww sorry your so full of aches and pains, you need to have some down time, how long till your holiday now?

Tomorrow morning I'm taking Wesley to see the BF lady who will tell me for sure if he has a tongue tie. Wish me luck! I really hope we get to the bottom of it. His latch is getting more painful :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Well, I've just got back from the BF clinic. It turns out Wesley has a posterior tongue tie and a bubble palate. The palate should be flat but wesley's looks like when you push a marble into a lump of play-doh.

She said that he's gained more weight than he should have done at this stage and that is a result of having the tongue tie. Apparently because he can't suck sufficiently it means he gets too much of the watery high lactose milk (fore milk) and this causes them to gain excessive amounts of weight. It also causes tummy aches, gassiness and explosive nappies. The tongue tie also causes his frequent (or should I say constant!) Feeding.

She has shown me a technique to get him latched on in a way that gets the nipple right to the top of his bubble palate and already I can hear him taking deeper gulps :) hopefully that will help him get a better feed and be more settled. If he's not any better in a few days she will refer him to get it snipped. 

I really hope this helps, I had another rotten night with him last night, I can cope with the constant feeding but its the fussing that goes with it that is getting me down, not to mention his sore tummy :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Sarah fingers crossed he starts to get on the mend.
I am sorry you are having such a hard time with him :(
Let's hope it fixes itself and you get so R&R soon!
Glad she was helpful and that sounds like tons of information!


Last night the sprinkle was very very sweet and so nice. Lots of gift cards and small gifts. It was so nice.
Embarrassing my family wasn't there to celebrate with me but that's on them.
It was a nice small event and I am so thankful for my SIL for thinking of us and for doing it.


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry to hear about your family not showing up, Kyles :( You can't pick your family, ey?!

Fab that you got some info about Wesley's feeding issues, Sarah :thumbup: The woman you saw sounds like she really knows what she's talking about. Fingers crossed that the new technique works & Wesley becomes more settled for you. 

Leo has been really fussy today :( Luckily it's one of Rex's days at the CM so I can just concentrate on Leo but still had to resort to the wrap to settle him & get anything done. Every time I've put him down asleep, he's woken up after 30 mins. That used to be Rex's trick too :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley has been doing the exact same thing today, saz. He's barely slept all day and every time he's drifted off and I've put him down he's been wide awake and screaming in minutes :( he has been feeding all day long and every time I attach him he pulls off again screaming. At first I thought he didn't like me latching him on using this new technique but now I'm thinking growth spurt. 

The carrier didn't work for me today, I tried putting him in it while I made dinner but he screamed and screamed. I've now given up and taken him to bed with me. He's calmed down a bit now and is snoozing on the boob at the minute. Still no idea how I'm going to put him down though! 

I'm ashamed to admit at one point this evening I got a bit worked up and started crying in front of Olivia. She saw me crying and came and gave me a huge hug and said "its alright mummy". What a little sweetheart. But I now feel awful because I miss her so much. She never gets to do anything with me at the moment because I'm with Wesley 24/7 :cry: I so hope this is just a growth spurt and things will calm down in a day or two.

Kyles, your party sounds lovely, I'm glad you were able to enjoy it despite everything x


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. I know exactly how you feel about Olivia cos I feel like that about Rex too :cry: I have moments where I can't help thinking I've ruined his little world where he was mummy & daddy's centre of attention. Rex is really playing up whenever we have visitors & although I know it's just cos he's craving attention, it doesn't make it any easier to deal with. He's also having screaming tantrums about going to the CM on a morning cos he's worked out mummy stays at home. He's absolutely fine once he gets there but this morning I could hear him screaming as DH walked him round the corner to her house :cry:

Another fussy day here. I'm chained to the sofa with a sleeping baby on me. Every time I tried to put him down in his swing or his basket, he woke up. I'm not feeling well today either :( Sore throat, headache & coldy. Not what I need!


----------



## kylesmom

:hugs: :hugs: to you both.
It's ok to cry. That was very very sweet of Olivia. Here come the mommy guilt moments I am so not looking forward to them since I already feel them :(

Rex and Olivia love you both lots! It will get better. It will only last this way for a few months and they are so young that they will not realize it. Don't beat yourselves up to hard. (remind me to come back to this post) :)

You are both doing an amazing job. I am petrified to take care of 2!!!!!!!!!! I am already slowing down that I can't imagine how it will be chasing and taking care of 2.


My left ankle has started to swell. My calves look GIANT! ugh i hate this stage.... Just want to be back to normal again.

Kyle has been an angry boy the past few days, throwing things, being bad ugh... Its hard to keep up.

I am still so hurt by what my family did. And now my moms bday is coming up and I am supposed to go to a picnic this Sunday and I am not in the mood to be around family that didn't think a sprinkle was a good idea. I just don't know how to forgive this one. Just because one person didn't agree to it that means no one on my side gets to go? Or wanted to go? I go to every family event and they couldn't come to one event for my child? It's so depressing. I shouldn't be depressed at this stage of my pregnancy. I just wish I knew how to go on without feeling so hurt by everyone on MY side.


----------



## Sarah lo

Well last night and today have been much more settled for Wesley :) 

I think I've worked out what yesterday's fussy day was all about. On Sunday and Monday we were out all day and Wesley slept most of the day away...and was then up all night feeding to make up for it! Therefore I reckon my supply in the day decreased and my night time supply increased. Because yesterday he spent all day nursing and fussing as though in a growth spurt but come night time I had more than enough milk for him. A couple of times last night he woke and wouldn't take a nipple, choosing to settle himself back to sleep instead. Might also have something to do with sorting his latch out too :) 

Today he still fed a lot but nowhere near as much as yesterday and without any fussing. His bottom wind seems better too :happydance:

Saz, I'm sorry your going through similar anxieties about Rex. It's so hard isn't it :( kyles is right though, it is only for a very short time and they probably won't remember it. It's just so hard though. I hate it when I can hear Olivia playing outside with DH or another family member and I just want to go out and join in but I can't because I'm chained to the sofa with Wesley. Or when she asks me to play with her or get her a drink and I have to send her to find her daddy instead :( 

Kyles, you will be fine with 2. I'm surprised at how well I'm doing with the pair of them so far (apart from when Wesley is in a growth spurt. That's hell on earth.) Today I took them to toddler group/baby clinic by myself and it was absolutely fine. I find getting out and about and keeping Olivia busy is the best way, if we stay home she gets bored. Its also surprising how often random strangers take pity on me and help me out! Like yesterday I took them both to the supermarket and a man saw me struggling with them and went all the way across the car park to get me a trolley with both baby and toddler seats :)

Aww kyles, sorry you're having a crap time with everything. Your family have put you in a difficult position really, very hard for you not to take it personally. Like you say, you always go to family events yet they wouldn't go to yours :hugs: Was it the party itself they didn't approve of or your SIL?


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for a wonderful day/night Sarah! So glad Wesley is doing better. Strangers can really surprise you can't they!

My mother and SIL butt heads like bulls, so it's more of an EGO thing on both ends which resulted in my mother not going and making sure no one on my side of the family went either.

It is what it is, I need to suck it up and move on. I have no choice but to get over it.


----------



## kylesmom

I just had my ultrasound check up for the babies kidneys. You could clearly see that the left kidney was larger than the right. At this stage the kidneys should be between 4-7 millimeters and the left one is at 9. The tech didn't seem too concerned and said this is common. Said plenty of fluid is around the baby so that is good news. Get another ultrasound in a month.

Good news all the pressure i have been feeling on my vag area is a baby head! So painful but at least this time we look good to go vaginally so far!!!

There is a pic of hair already! The technician was shocked at all the hair.

Heart rate was 132. And baby is 4.1 lbs already.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, great news baby is doing OK and is upside down! :happydance:

I'd say it's probably not a problem about the baby's kidneys if the tech wasn't bothered. They would have referred you if it was.

Oh wow, hair! :) I love hairy babies, both mine had hair but Olivia had the most, she came out with the same hairstyle as DH :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Here are some pics :)

The hair pic is NUTS!
The technician was SHOCKED at how much the baby had.
 



Attached Files:







32 week pic.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 2









32 week hair pic.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sarah lo

Awwwww so cute kyles! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Feel like I've not been on in ages. Just been so busy with Rex & Leo & other things. 

Sorry to hear about baby's kidneys, Kyles. I agree with Sarah. I don't think it can be anything to worry about if the tech didn't seem concerned. :hugs: Can't believe you can see the hair! Madness!

How you getting on, Sarah? Are things still better with the new latch technique? 

I'm pretty sure Leo is having his 4-6 week growth spurt. He used to sleep soundly after his post-bath feed until his late feed as long as he was asleep on one of us. Now he doesn't & wakes very frequently for feeding. It's almost like cluster feeding but with slightly longer breaks. He's also getting very difficult to put down after his night feeds. He just wants to be with me all the time. Lovely in a way but soooo tiring :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Things are not a great deal better here yet. Getting Wesley latched on properly has sorted out his gas problem but it's an uphill struggle getting him latched in the first place. It must be uncomfortable for him to open his mouth that wide because he constantly slips back into a shallower latch. My nipples are more sore now than they were to begin with. Wesley is super fussy when he feeds now too, presumably because he's annoyed with me removing him and reattaching him all the time. I've asked for a referral to get his tongue tie snipped as I'm at the end of my rope with it now. To make things worse, Olivia and DH both have stinking colds, I've started getting a sore throat and Wesley has taken up screaming as his new favourite pastime between feeds so I'm thinking he's probably caught cold too :dohh: :hissy:

On the plus side, he is starting to space out his feedings a tiny bit. (Not massively, but he will sit on his play mat for 10-15 minutes without crying for more milk) I'll take that as progress!

Definitely sounds like Leo is growth spurting, hopefully it won't last long. The 6 week growth spurt is supposedly the worst then it starts to get better, a few more days and Leo should hopefully start to settle a bit. Wesley hasn't started his yet, we have only just come out the other side of his 2-3 week one. He is doing a little bit better at night now, still can't get him out of our bed but he is back to sleeping 3-4 hours at the start of the night, then he's up for feeds at 1am and 3am. After that it all goes tits up though. Every morning he wakes up at 4-5am and fusses for an hour or so before finally settling back down -often on my chest so I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## SazzleR

I'm stuck with Leo on bed with me at the minute too, Sarah. The past 3 nights he's been in for the majority of the night. Last night, at long last, I managed to master feeding him lying down :happydance: so I got some decent sleep at last. I hope you're right & this really is the worst one & he'll settle more after it. I need to get him sleeping in his basket!

I feel like Leo & Rex are conspiring against me! Leo's been up to feed around 4.30 the past 2 nights & I've literally just settled him back to sleep in our bed when Rex barges in, wide awake :wacko: I tried Rex's old GroBlind back at up at his window last night, wondering if the light mornings were causing him to wake so early but :nope: he was still up at 5.40 :wacko:

The past few days have been tough on my nipples too :( It's the cluster feeding that's done it. A friend brought me her leftover breast healing compresses. They're called Multi Mam compresses & it's just a gel that you apply. They're great. Cooling & speed up healing :thumbup: She got given them by a friend's OH who works in medical supplies so not sure where you can but them but is recommend them, Sarah. 

Hope you hear back from the tongue snipping people soon so things get better for you both.


----------



## Sarah lo

In a way I'm glad we're not the only ones not able to get LO into their own bed. Its so weird to think we never had a problem getting Olivia into her own bed. She hated being in our bed with a passion, so I've absolutely no idea how to deal with it now. Congratulations on mastering the art of feeding lying down! :happydance: its SOOOO much easier when you can feed and snooze at the same time :D 

Oh how awful Rex is getting up so early :( they just know don't they!

Olivia fell down the stairs today :( she's been wanting to play up in her room lately and has learned how to climb over the baby gate so we thought we'd just leave the gate open as its safer than her climbing over. She was getting really confident going up and down the stairs so we thought we'd trust in her ability. Big mistake! She tumbled down from the top :cry: thankfully she only has a bruise on her shoulder and a scratch on her arm but I feel so awful :nope: don't know what to do now because she climbs the gate. I just hope she's had a big enough scare to make her be more careful coming down.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no, poor Olivia :( I'm sure she'll be more careful from now on. I'd leave them open. We got rid of our's when Rex was a similar age cos he started climbing them or pulling on them :dohh: Not looking forward to them going back up cos they're such a pain!

I thought I'd try feeding Leo in our room tonight to see if that made him sleep better at this time again. Massive fail to far :dohh: he's just laid on our bed staring around at the world :haha: 

I feel a bit lost too, Sarah. At this point we had zero routine with Rex which was fine cos he was the only one. I thought we had it sussed with Leo. He'd feed after bath time, sleep on one of us til we woke him for another feed then he'd go down til his next feed, eat then down again. But it's all gone to pot & I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

I Think a routine's just not going to work at this age. Wesley just does his own thing aswell, apart from the annoying things like waking up and fussing every single morning at the crack of dawn, grumping for an hour and then going back to sleep just before olivia gets up. That, you can set your watch by :dohh:

He was up 5 times last night. Now he's up again fussing and I can't for the life of me get him to settle :nope:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay saz, I've I've just noticed you've added your first BF blinkie to your signature! :) I'm counting down the days till I can put one on my sig. I never got to with olivia because I was supplementing her with formula from day 2 and didn't think I deserved a badge :dohh: :haha:

I never did get Wesley to settle back down this morning so we've been up since 5am :dohh: I think his morning "fussy time" might actually be him trying to get up for the day and that's why I can't re-settle him, and when I finally do manage to settle him, that's actually his first nap of the day! 

He did sit quietly in his cot long enough to let me get a bath this morning though, so I'll let him off the early morning...this time! :)


----------



## SazzleR

I have got my first blinkie :) I know it's stupid but I likes seeing them go up the numbers! I felt like I was getting somewhere towards my 6 month goal last time :thumbup: And I feel proud of every new one :blush:

I know they're young for routine but it would make leaving the house so much easier if I could predict rough feed times. We're going out for the day tomorrow & are trying to leave at 9am but who knows if Leo will want feeding then. It's so hard! 

5am starts are tough. Hope you have a better night tonight. Rex actually slept past 6am this morning. Never thought I'd be happy about that time! :dohh: Yay got getting a bath, Sarah :happydance: Small things! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely something to be proud of! :thumbup: I get my first blinkie tomorrow :happydance:

Wouldn't it be great if we could predict feedings. I hope you get away on time this morning. Wesley is STILL pretty much feeding around the clock and only stops for naps. So in a way that is predictable :haha:

We had another difficult night last night. Wesley has caught olivia's cold so he's hot, snuffly and miserable. He went to sleep at 8pm but woke up at 9pm and cried till midnight. He slept till 3am then woke for a feed and slept till 6am when DH's alarm clock woke him up :dohh: then he's been grumpy all morning.

I still haven't heard back from the BF lady about referring him for his tongue tie. I tried calling and emailing her and no reply :( so going to take him back to the children's centre this morning


----------



## SazzleR

We made it out on time :happydance: Bur only cos Leo didn't wake up til 8.15. The lazy bum! So I got up & ready before he woke then fed him & got him dressed while DH sorted Rex out. Currently typing from the feeding room at Eureka museum :haha: So far this week, I've already fed Leo in IKEA, the National Railway Museum & now here. He gets his booby in all sorts of places compared to what Rex did! Staying at home just isn't an option so needs must!


----------



## kylesmom

Morning ladies! HOpe you had a nice weekend!
So sorry about Olivia falling down the stairs, That must have been VERY scary! :/

We keep two gates on the stairs because Kyle climbs and climbs. Let's hope Olivia learned her lesson. We do let him upstairs but not without us.

I was having so many pains in my stomach last night that I was crying. I think the baby was either turning again or going through a growth spurt :X Either way OWE!!!!!!!!

Today is better. I still feel like a whale and we leave for Vacation this weekend. I have my doc appt tomorrow to see what they say about me flying !!!! They better let me go because the plane tickets were non refundable. 
Nights are awful anymore. This belly is just getting in the way of normal function!

hooray for the 1 month milestones on BF!!!! I so hope to be there.
My girlfriend gave me a breast feeding book this past weekend and some cooling pads for the Nips after each feed. Let's hope i can make this happen round 2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hooray for getting away on time, saz! :) I wonder if Leo's lie-in means his growth spurt is coming to an end??

I've been breastfeeding all over the place due to wesley's constant nursing. No way am I going to stay house-bound so I just force myself to do it. So far I've BF in the soft play centre, the garden centre cafe, asda (in their feeding room), in the fitting room at New Look, and my bravest feed so far: sitting on a park bench :) I never NIP with olivia because she caused such a scene when she fed that I ended up sitting at home all day every day for 4 months so this time I'm just throwing myself into it. I'm finding it's quite an empowering feeling actually :)

Kyles, sorry you're feeling so uncomfortable. Third tri is hard-going :hugs: not much longer to go now though. Just think, you'll be full term in 4 weeks! :happydance:

I really hope your doctor gives you the all clear to fly. I should think he will as yours sounds to be a very normal healthy pregnancy. I also think he would have already said no the last time you asked him if he thought there was a problem.

I am certain you will succeed with BF this time. You have more knowledge and experience this time around, all you need is the determination to power through it. Not to mention Saz and I will keep you right :)


----------



## SazzleR

I never stayed at home with Rex but I'd only go places that I knew had nursing rooms. This time I bought a nursing shawl & it's been very well used already! I know what you mean, Sarah. It is empowering. I'm dying for someone to say something horrible to me about it. I'll let them have it!! :haha:

I'm sure you'll be fine to fly, Kyles, don't worry :thumbup: And I agree with Sarah. I bet you find BF much easier this time. You'll be more confident as a momma if nothing else. The end of the the pregnancy is in sight. Home stretch now! You can do it! (Although the end of third tri does suck!)

Having the evening from hell. As usual, Leo won't settle anywhere but on me, as is the norm in the evening. But Rex won't go to bed cos he fell asleep in the car on the way home today :dohh: And it's DH's five-a-side night :( So I'm sat on the sofa with Leo on my chest & Rex next to me on his iPad with headphones. Argh!!! I just would like 15 mins to myself. Is that so much to ask?!


----------



## Sarah lo

AW Saz, that sucks. I hope you managed to get them into bed in the end :hugs: olivia is a pain for falling asleep in the car too. And there's just non waking the little monkey when she does!

We had a slightly better start to the night. Wesley went to sleep in his bouncy chair at 8:00 and slept till 11:00. He was then up for a half hour feed and down again till 3:00. But then it all went wrong and he was up again for his nightly hour-long fuss session. He's only just fallen asleep again now and I daren't put him down yet :haha:

Its really weird how he keeps doing this every night. He wakes up for a feed but when he's had his fill he's just not sleepy and when I try to settle him he screams. I found the last couple of nights that if I just put him down in his crib he stops crying. He doesn't go to sleep but he just sits quietly and looks around then gives me a shout when he's had enough and that's when he finally let's me feed him to sleep. Maybe that's it and all he wants is a little chill out sesh. I'm going to try putting him straight into his crib tomorrow night and see what happens...


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for the blinkie, Sarah! :happydance:

The car is the only place Rex will fall asleep these days. But like Olivia, there's no waking him once he's gone :dohh: He finally went to bed at 10.30pm :wacko: Today is going to be great fun with a tired toddler :(

Wesley sits in his crib?! Wow!! He's very advanced!! :rofl: :haha:

A bad night here :( Leo only slept 2 hours at a time. I think he's caught the cold we all have, poor thing. He's snuffily but not too bad. I think he's got a slight eye infection too so I've rubbing milk into his eye after feeds & that seems to be working. 

After some busy days, we're having a lazy day at home today. Very glad! Just going to potter about in my slob & spend some time with my boys.


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: yes, he sits in his crib and sometimes he even dances the cha cha and sings Elvis songs. Don't all babies do that??? Lol silly me! :haha: 

I put my blinkie on at 4am when I was up with Wesley. It was the highlight of my night :D

Aww, I hope you're not too tired after your bad night. Poor little Leo, i hope he's feeling better soon. We all have colds too. Funilly enough Wesley and I seem to have only caught it very mildly whereas DH and olivia have been really bad with it. Must be all those lovely antibodies I'm giving to Wesley :thumbup:


----------



## SazzleR

Leo only has our cold mildly too. It must be the antibodies :)

Leo was weighed again today. He's 9lb 12oz now. He's put on 10oz in a week which the HV was pleased with :) So she's stoping visiting & we have to go to clinic instead. Still weekly for the time being but that's ok as it's on at the same time as a breastfeeding chat & play group we've been going to. 

Having such a lovely lazy afternoon. Even Rex is being good which is amazing considering he hardly slept last night.


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley got weighed today as well and he's put on 3.5oz :) there is a toddler stay and play group at the same time as the baby weigh clinic here too. Olivia had a lovely time and she was so cute going off and doing her own thing but looking over and waving or blowing kisses to me every few minutes. She didn't want to go home afterwards lol

We've had a great afternoon too. Wes has been lovely and chilled out and olivia has been good as gold :happydance:

Here's hoping we both have a good night too.....!


----------



## SazzleR

Fingers crossed for a good night after our nice afternoons :D 

We're off to visit DH's gran in Keighley tomorrow. She hasn't met Leo yet & will dote on him. We named Rex after her late husband so think she has a little soft spot for our boys :)


----------



## kylesmom

Wow ladies you have been updating like crazy!
Sorry I haven't been on.. Super busy preparing to finalize work and get ready for vaca.

Sitting up in the crib WOW!!!!!!!! That's impressive :)

Hope you both have wonderful nights tonight and all 4 of the babies sleep peacefully :)

The weight on both those little boys sounds awesome!!!!! Good work mama's!

You are both doing so well I am very proud :)

I have my doc appointment in a couple hours to disucss the plane, the kidneys and a check up. OYE fingers crossed all positive reports :)

I just got my compression socks and my belly bands in the mail yesterday too yahoo! the bands are awkward on my hips in the back but eh they will do. Need to start wearing the socks as my feet swell every now and then :(


----------



## kylesmom

Yahoo! Doc said I am clear for take off. She was not worried at all. Thank goodness!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, kyles that's great news! Now you can relax and enjoy your holiday :happydance:

I hope those compression socks give you some relief, there's nothing fun about swollen feet!

Saz, hope you have/had a better night, and a nice day tomorrow.

Wesley has only been up twice tonight, once at midnight and again for his usual grumpy McFusspot hour at 3am. I did better this time, he woke up and fed at 3am and when he was finished and wide awake, I put him in his crib with music on where he stayed for 15 minutes before getting fussy again so I brought him out and fed him again. Once full he started to cry so I rocked him for a bit and off he went to sleep! Just waiting to put him down now and jobs a good 'un. Definitely beats an hour of screaming! 

DH on the other hand, has drawn the short straw tonight. Olivia has been up in the night and its taken him 2 hours to settle her. She broke her night light the other day and she's upset because it's dark. Poor DH has work tomorrow too. :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for Wesley getting down a bit easier last night... It looks like he is heading in the right direction. 

Oh Olivia :( Poor thing:( And poor husband. I hope he drinks lots of coffee :)

I still have to pack for this vacation and i probably won't be on here much this coming week.

I am so busy finalizing work and trying to pack. Luckily I am off tomorrow and will get everything I need DONE then.

Just feels like the clock has ticked down and i am NO WHERE NEAR READY!

I am just so relieved the doctor said all was A-ok to fly :) Made this whole trip more exciting. Still nervous about sleeping a 2 1/2 year old in a house wiht 25 other LOUD adults. This is going to be one crazy upcoming week! 

I hope when I return that both Leo and Wesley are sleeping a min of 6 hrs at night :) 
Wishful thinking i know :)


----------



## Sarah lo

6 hours? How long are you going away for exactly? :haha: oh how I long for a 6 hour sleep! That would be heavenly :) 

I totally spoke too soon in my post last night. Wesley woke up again at 4:45 with lots of bottom wind :( it took him another hour to go back to sleep and then I had to get up with Olivia at 6:30. So essentially I've been up since 3am :(

Here's to a very productive day, packing and organising for your trip :thumbup: you'll get there :) 

Saz, bit of a silly question but what does Leo do between feeds? Does he mostly sleep or does he send lots of time awake? Just because it seems that wesley s finally starting to space out his feeds and it's freakng me out! Where before he basically fed all day every day apart from the odd nap, now he seems to spend most of the day asleep and wake for a feed every couple of hours. I'm worried that he should be awake more and maybe he's sleeping because he's not well or something. He's not taking as long to feed anymore either. Yes, I know I'm a total worrywart!


----------



## SazzleR

Great news on the green light to fly, Kyles :thumbup: Your holiday sounds like it'll be hectic with 25 people in one house! Have fun! :D

6 hours sleep?! I can only dream!! That won't happen for a looooong time here if Rex is anything to go off. 

Sorry your night turned crap, Sarah :( We had a bad night too cos of Leo's cold. He slept 3 hours at first but then just couldn't settle after the next feed as he was all snotty so ended up in with me but was still unsettled :( Wish I could make him better :(

Errrm, in between feeds is totally different here. No pattern yet. He still sleeps from feed to feed a couple of times a day. Others he'll have alert time after the feed and be happy m on his play mat or in his chair for a while then get tired & need gelling to sleep. Other times he'll doze after his feed then have awake time after a little snooze. In terms of feeds, I don't let him go more than 3 hours with his slow weight gain but I think he would actually go more than that at certain points but I won't let him yet. No help at all is that really! Sorry!


----------



## Sarah lo

Another bad night last night. I feel like a zombie :( 

He woke at midnight for a feed and did his fussy thing afterwards. It took until 3am to get him back to sleep. He was up every hour after that until 6am 

Today Olivia has gone to nursery but naughty wesley will only sleep on me so no nap for me :cry:

I've started writing down what he's doing in terms of feeds, naps and awake time and actually he's not that different to Leo, just that I don't always notice how much time has gone by between feeds etc.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. I felt like a zombie first thing too. 

With Leo's snotty nose, we had a really bad night. Couldn't get him to go down til 2.30. It was just feed, cuddle, feed, cuddle til then. Then he only did 2 hours & wanted feeding again. Then he wouldn't go down at all so ended up in with me at 4.30 & he dozed til 7.30 but kept waking up & whinging so I got hardly any sleep. 

Thankfully DH is on half term so we went to bed at 12 & Leo slept for 2.5 hours so I feel waaaay more human now. Having Chinese take away tonight as can't be bothered to cook! Although one of us will probably end up eating it with Leo asleep on us :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh saz, how awful your night was too! :hugs: that's good you managed to get a little sleep in today though. I completely forgot how difficult the first few weeks with a newborn are. They suck. 

Mmmmm Chinese! We had takeaway pizza last night for exactly the same reason. I ended up eating mine one handed with Wesley sleeping on me. Luckily it's easy to eat pizza and chips without a knife and fork, not like the steak and jacket potato we had for dinner last week! Quite often these days DH has to cut up my food for me so I can eat one handed :haha: 

Tonight DH is out with his work mates for someone's leaving do and OMG its been hard with the two of them. Olivia has had wheatabix for dinner because I couldn't get dinner cooked in time. I tried to do their baths separately but olivia was being a pain so they ended up in the bath together (actually olivia was really good in the bath with him, apart from constantly trying to grab his willy :haha:) 
But then I got him out to get dried while Olivia played, my back was turned for 5 seconds, next thing I turn around and Olivia is standing up on the side of the bath trying to climb out! I nearly had a heart attack.
Then after that it was into the bedroom for stories and a BF for Wesley. Sounds nice and relaxing doesn't it? It wasn't. It all went horribly wrong due to Olivia being hyper and not wanting to listen to the story, instead she was running around, jumping on the bed and laughing at me when I told her off. Meanwhile Wesley decided he didn't want a feed and screamed non-stop no matter what I did. Olivia went in time out for jumping the bed and she started crying too. OMG it was like the crying was in surround sound! 
It got better when we went downstairs. Wesley decided he was happy to have a feed at last so he stopped crying and Olivia has plonked herself in front of the telly. Order has been restored. Just 10 more minutes and she's going to bed :happydance: 

DH is going away with work for 3 days in a few weeks time. How the heck am I going to cope?!


----------



## SazzleR

They do suck! I'm already eagerly awaiting the days when both boys are in bed after their baths & we get our evenings back. At least this time I truly know that time will come whereas with Rex I thought I'd never get a night in peace ever again. 

I do bath time alone on Sundays when DH goes to play football & they are very difficult so you have my sympathy, Sarah :hugs: I only get through it by letting Rex have the iPad :blush: I wouldn't worry about Olivia's dinner either. Rex often had Weetabix when he's point blank refused to eat dinner :dohh:

I don't know how you'll manage those 3 days but you will! I'd be asking my mum to come to stay :haha: Is there anyone who could help you out at teatime/bath time for a couple of hours? They're the worst times.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh yes that will be lovely when they both go down and stay down for the night!

Tea time and bath time are definitely the worst! No, I don't have any family nearby other than MIL who lives about 10 miles away but doesn't drive :(


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( That's rubbish. I think you'll just have to eat from the freezer for 3 days & face it that bath/bedtime might go to pot until DH is back. You'll middle through though. Us mummies always do!

I've managed to make myself paranoid about Leo's weight again :( I looked Rex's red book tonight & at 6 weeks, he was 2.5lb above his birth weight. Even if Leo puts on 10oz again this week (which I doubt he will after a few days with a cold so struggling to latch well), he'll only have put 2lb on. Really thinking my milk supply isn't as good as with Rex. From 12 weeks, Rex had a formula feed at his late feed (to try & get him to sleep longer; his sleep was baaaaad) & I was going to do the same with Leo. But now I'm thinking I should start it earlier to get some weight on Leo. Idk :shrug: His weight is always niggling at the bak of my mind :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Us new mums don't half worry, every other post on here one of us is freaking out about something!

Firstly, is your HV worried about Leo's weight in any way? If not, I really don't think its anything to worry about. He put on 10oz this week which is absolutely fantastic, and 2lb by 6 weeks seems OK to me. Wesley has only put on 1lb 3oz so far and only gained 3oz last week. Really speaking, there's only been that one incident with the midwife who weighed Leo wrong that put the whole weight issue into your mind. If that hadn't have happened I don't think they ever would have thought his weight to be a problem?
Secondly, don't compare him to Rex. They're different babies and grow at their own rate. 
I'm not sure a formula feed will help with weight gain. My BF group leader (the one that's referring us for his tongue tie who really knows her stuff) said that formula actually has fewer calories in than breast milk, and it fills them up longer meaning it would be longer before he wanted his next BF so even fewer calories taken in.


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks, Sarah :) You've been the rational voice I needed :thumbup: You're totally right in everything you say. That's really interesting about formula vs. BM. I always thought formula was fattier for some reason. 

I thought Wesley had gained a lot more than that tbh. That makes me feel better! You're right, we do freak out about every little thing :dohh: 

How was your night?

Another rough one here but better than the night before. He slept until 2.45 then was awake til 5 :wacko: I just couldn't settle him. It took 3 boobs and 2 poos! :haha: Then Rex bounded in & had a screaming fit cos I wouldn't let him touch a sleeping Leo & he woke him up anyway :( Thankfully he went straight back to sleep after a good feed so I sneaked back into bed too. Feel much better now! 

DH has taken Rex to the cinema to see the Postman Pat film. A bit of a gamble but hopefully it'll be a success. Just me & Leo at home. It's so peaceful!


----------



## Sarah lo

No problem, I'm good at rational thinking.... If only I could apply it to my own constant freak outs! :haha: :dohh:

Yeah, now that you mention it I'm starting to doubt what the BF group leader was saying about the calorie content of BM vs FM. I'm going to Google it tonight when I'm up feeding at 2am with nothing better to do :)

My night was better but still rough as well. He went down at 7:30 but stupid me thought I'd watch some telly when I really should have been going to bed. I went to bed at 9:00 but had this crazy overtired thing going on and couldn't sleep (who knew that could happen to adults too?!) So when he woke up at 9:45 I hadn't had any sleep. He had a very quick feed and went down in his crib for 2 whole hours! :happydance: then he came into my bed and did his fussy time until 2am. It wasn't as bad as usual though, a lot of it was spent either feeding or just lying awake but not crying. Then he slept till 5:30.

Its been a pretty stressful day here unfortunately :( stupid DH has been hungover and has spent the day complaining about how tired he is because he only got 6 hours sleep :growlmad: Olivia has been playing up because she's bored and DH hasn't wanted to do anything with her. He is making dinner though so that's something at least...


----------



## SazzleR

Oh just the 6 hours of sleep?! How did he cope?! :dohh: My DH is the same when it comes to hangovers. No matter how many times I tell him to not get stupidly drunk cos he'll regret it the next day with Rex to look after, he doesn't listen & is a bigger kid than Rex the day after a drinking session. Even MIL tells him to grow up but it makes no difference!

We've been out with SIL & her family this afternoon. Was lovely to catch up with them. But Leo slept the whole time we were our except even I woke him to feed so I'm not expecting a good night. He's asleep on me right now. Love the cuddles but wish he'd go down on a night now so we can have a little bit of chill time.


----------



## Sarah lo

My BF advisor was right, BM has more calories: https://kellymom.com/nutrition/milk/milkcalories/ I'm impressed by that :) 

Here's a bit of info about increasing weight gain in BF babies, but as I said earlier, I really don't think Leo has a problem :flower: https://kellymom.com/health/growth/weight-gain_increase/

DH really can't take his booze, it only takes a couple of pints and he's throwing up all night. He was only supposed to go for one pint on his way home last night and ended up getting in at midnight :wacko: I don't begrudge him going out at all, just his complaining the next day! :haha:

I hope your night isn't too bad after all that sleeping. At least you thought ton wake him for his feeds so he won't be trying too hard to make up for it tonight. 

Olivia was a pain at bedtime tonight. She has about 5 soft rabbits that she takes to bed with her and one of them went missing tonight. She refused to go to bed without it :dohh: DH and I spent the best part of an hour looking for the damn thing before it finally turned up in her wardrobe!

Well I don't want to jinx it but Wesley appears to have missed his fussy hour tonight. He got annoyed feeding lying down so I sat up properly to fed him and he's fallen asleep rather than doing his hour long fuss afterwards. Fingers crossed he won't wake up when I put him down.....


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks for the links, Sarah. Had a good read & it's put my mind at rest :)

Uh oh! Glad the missing rabbit was found! We've so whole managed to lose the stuffed giraffe Rex sleeps with recently but thankfully he just replaced it with a huge George Pig! :haha:

I'm sooooo tired today. I feel like it's catching up on me :( Leo was up for nearly 2 hours in the night again :dohh: Then woke about 7.30 due to wind. He did some very trumps, bless him :haha: I need a nice long stretch of sleep so desperately. It's these exhausted days that really make me want to formula feed :(

DH is back to work tomorrow so back to me & the boys tomorrow. Hoping to get slightly more of a routine going for us in the next few weeks. We'll see how that goes!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha that's great Rex just replaced his giraffe with something else. I fear for my life the day olivia's favourite rabbit goes missing. She was inconsolable yesterday and it was only "blue one rabbit" (olivia's very imaginative in naming her toys, she has "big rabbit", "brown one rabbit", " blue one rabbit", "small rabbit", and "baby rabbit") :) "big rabbit" is her favourite.

I know just how you feel, I had a day like yours yesterday. We had a much better night last night, he was up 3 times but only for half an hour each time, so I feel much more alive today. I hope you have a better night soon too :hugs:

I'm all alone with the pair of them tomorrow too. Its meant to rain here tomorrow so its going to be a nightmare finding things to keep madam occupied!

Guess what, wesley hit s first official milestone today, he started smiling :) great except he's smiled at everyone except me :( he smiled at DH,MIL and even at Olivia, but not mummy! I wonder if he only sees me as a walking boob and a cushion to sleep on rather than someone who's fun to be with. :shrug:


----------



## SazzleR

We're forecast rain tomorrow too. I'm hoping to go to a play centre once my good shopping has been dropped off. Set my alarm for 6.30 to get up, showered & ready before DH leaves. Hopefully Leo will stay asleep. 

Yay to smiles! :D I got my first ones on Thursday. Only had a couple a day since then though.


----------



## Sarah lo

That sounds nice, I wish we had more indoor places round here to take little ones. We have a soft play place but we've been there so many times recently that Olivia is starting to get bored of it. We pay a fiver to get in and after half an hour she's asking to go home.

How was your night last night? Wesley was fantastic last night. I couldn't get him in the crib at all so he spent the whole night in our bed. He got up maybe 2 or 3 times but I barely knew it, he did all his feeds lying down while I snoozed and he went straight back to sleep after each one, no fussing whatsoever. He did get me up at 5:30 again but I can live with that! :) 2 decent nights in a row, I feel blessed! I'm expecting that 6 week growth spurt any day now, though so I know it will all go horribly wrong soon!


----------



## SazzleR

We have so many play centres round us. Think I'll just rotate round them on Mondays until the summer hold when DH is off again! We've come to one this morning that do a meal deal entry price too so treating Rexy to lunch out. Saves me cleaning up! :haha: Leo is sleeping through it all, as usual! Why do babies sleep whoever you're out but are wide awake at home?! 

Sounds like you got some good sleep in last night :thumbup:

We had a weird night. Leo wouldn't settle after his feed at 11. He was wide awake! So I put him in bed with me & he eventually dozed off. I must've too cos next time u woke it was 1.30 so I transferred him to his basket & he slept til gone 4.30. Couldn't believe it when I saw the time! He went over 5 hours between feeds! After a quick feed he went straight back down too until I got up to get ready before DH left.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, great news you had a better night at last :)

We've been busy busy today. We went to the garden centre and got Olivia some seeds and plants then we painted the pots and planted the seeds. Then after lunch we went to get ice cream with MIL. Olivia is thoroughly tired out now and is sitting quietly watching Ben and holly while I have a nice coffee and feed Wesley :)


----------



## SazzleR

We are also sat feeding & watching Nick Jr :haha: Need to get done dinner on once Leo has finished.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha coincidence :)

The quiet didn't last long, when Ben and holly finished Olivia started kicking off because she didn't like the show that came on next :dohh: then Wesley got grumpy so I had to take them both out for a walk.

I (stupidly) thought I might try and tackle roast dinner tonight. What on earth was I thinking??!


----------



## SazzleR

What WERE you thinking Sarah?! :haha: A roast is a little adventurous with a newborn & toddler to contend with single handed! We just had spag bol. Nice & quick!

Luckily for me, Rex loves Dinosaur Train so I got a bit more peace than you!

Leo has been a real sleepy boy again today. Trying to wake him now for bath time. Might have to resort to stripping him off in a minute! Apart from first thing this morning when he was awake for nearly 2 hours, he's only woken up for an hour at a time! Bad night coming our way I think! :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Roast dinner turned out alright in the end. DH did all the veg for me when he got home so basically my only input into it was putting the meat in the oven :)

Lol lucky you, Olivia hates dinosaur train. She bust into tears last night just because she didn't want to watch it :dohh: in her defence she was a bit tired lol

Wesley was a bit grumpy all day yesterday. If I wasn't holding him, he was crying. I thought we'd hit that dreaded 6 week growth spurt but no, we had another really great night last night. I'm dreading the growth spurt after having so many good nights, its going to hit me like a ton of bricks :wacko: I bet it happens next week when DH is away!


----------



## SazzleR

Glad you had another good night :)

We had a bad one here :( Due to bottom wind. The start of the night went well as Leo settled himself to sleep as he came round a bit when I put him down but I just kept patting him & he drifted off :D But it went down hill from there. We both woke up at 2.30 due to him trumping! He woke fully so I gave him a full feed but then he wouldn't settle at all due to the wind. I put him in bed with me but we both only managed to doze until Rex came in at 6.45. I was sooo tired this morning that when Leo started getting ready for his morning nap we both went back to bed :blush: I feel a bit more human now! Thankfully it's one of Rex's childminder day. I dread a day with both of them & no sleep :(

Baby clinic this afternoon for the weekly weigh in. Hope it's good! He's starting to feel a big more chunky in my arms but idk if that's a real feeling or not :shrug:


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw sorry about your rotten night. Thank goodness Rex was at the child minder today! :)

Wesley gets a lot of bottom wind too, its a nightmare. His tends to be worse in the late afternoon/early evening though.

Fingers crossed for more weight gain today! We go tomorrow and I'm a bit anxious tbh. Wesley just doesn't seem to be feeding as much as before. He doesn't want to feed as often which is fine as I know that's normal for this age but when he does have a feed it doesn't feel like he's eating much as he only actively sucks for a couple of minutes then he starts snoozing and comfort sucking. Quite often when he pulls off I can still hand express from that boob. I get lots of wet nappies out of him but I need to check his weight gain before I can stop worrying about it :)


----------



## SazzleR

Leo is 10lb 6oz now :) 2lb above his birth weight at last! He's just starting to need 0-3 sleep suits & vests but his newborn separates still fit him. I'm going to have to go but size 2 nappies as well as we've had a few leaks recently. He's eventually growing! But it still just over a lb lighter than Rex was. Leo's gonna have to be strong cos Rex is clearly going to be a lot bigger than him!

Don't worry about Wesley's weigh in Sarah. Like you say, he's having plenty of wet nappies which is a great sign. Leo is a much faster feeder than Rex was. He finished a boob in 10-15 mins now & I try to coax him back on but he don't have it so must've finished. I don't think being able to express milk after a feed is necessarily a bad sign cos they always produce milk. I often use a few drops of milk after a feed if my nipples are a bit sore. 

Feeling productive! Rex isn't back from the school run with the CM yet so I've prepped dinner all ready to put on in an hour or so. Now I'm having a sneaky cuppa!


----------



## Sarah lo

Woohoo! Well done Leo! :happydance: he's bigger than wesley, he was 8lb 13oz at last week's weigh-in. We will be needing the 0-3 sleepsuits soon too, there's still plenty of room in the newborn ones except for the feet, he has huge feet! :haha: 

Thanks, saz I feel a bit more reassured about his feeding now. He does feel a bit chunkier too I think so hopefully all will be OK at weigh-in tomorrow.

Well done you getting dinner ready. We're having stir-fry for tea tonight so no prep work needed :)


----------



## SazzleR

How's your day been, Sarah? Did you have a good night?

Another poor night here. Leo decided to have a happy awake hour in the middle of the night :dohh: It was cute, him cooing away at the wallpaper but not at 1.30am :wacko:

I've had a day out shopping with my sis & the babies to spend some of the vouchers I asked for for my bday. It's nice to have some new clothes even if I am about 2 sizes bigger at the minute :blush: Just can't get my head round dieting at the minute & sugar gives me the boost I need in the afternoons/evenings. Around both babies' feeds & changes plus lunch, we only managed about 3 shops all day :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

We had another good night last night. Well, when I say "good" it doesn't mean he's sleeping lots, he's up for a feed 4 times a night :haha: but by "good" I mean not up fussing for an hour like he was every night last week, and me being able to do all his feeds lying down snoozing :) that's really cute Leo being up cooing at the wallpaper :) very annoying though!

Today was not such a good day for me. We went to toddler group/weigh clinic this morning and I had a bit of a melt down about his feeding :blush:

He's become REALLY fussy in the last few days, I thought it was his 6 week growth spurt starting but I don't think it is because he hasn't started feeding round the clock. He just keeps latching on, pulling off then crying over and over again and screaming when I stop trying to feed him. Olivia used to do the same thing and it was what ultimately led to me quitting BF so when Wesley does the same thing it brings all those feelings flooding back. He was doing it at the centre this morning and my friend who works there came over and offered to hold him for me and I just burst into tears. :dohh:

So they took me into a room, gave me coffee and I had a chat with the BF mentor. We think his behaviour is down to his tongue tie. She checked up on my referral to the hospital for getting him snipped and it turns out they haven't received it. :growlmad:

Totally embarrassing. And its not the first time I've had a melt down in there, I had a similar one in there when olivia was a baby. They must think I'm a complete basket case. And worst of all, I've now got the piggin health visitor coming to my house to check up on me tomorrow. I feel so silly!

The afternoon wasn't great, Wesley didn't get much sleep at all, every time he dropped off he got woken up one way if another, so he was a miserable overtired mess. I took them for a drive in the end and both of them fell asleep. Wesley slept for 4 hours, (why can't he sleep 4 hours at night?!) And he's only just woken up now. God knows what time he'll be up in the morning now! 

On a lighter note, Wesley has gained 8oz in a week! :) and I finally got some baby smiles today! Lots and lots of them :happydance:

I'm a size or two bigger at the moment too. I thought I'd done so well keeping the weight off during pregnancy but I've made up for it since. I'm the same as you for wanting a sugary energy boost all the time. It's usually chocolate and biscuits. I'm such a pig. I had to buy a whole load of new clothes in a size up the other week :(

I wonder how kyles' holiday is going. I hope she's having a nice relaxing time.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Sarah. Massive :hugs: Don't feel silly at all. I'm pretty sure they're completely used to seeing mums in tears in a children's centre! Hope you get a nice HV come to see you. What are they playing at with your referral?! I'd be fuming too. 

I've often resorted to the car for nap times! It's a god send at times. That was one monster nap from Wesley :thumbup: Hope it doesn't affect your night tonight. 

I'm currently trying a new tactic of feeding Leo in the dark to see if that helps him resettle to sleep. It's here latching him with only the light of my phone though! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Sarah. Massive :hugs: Don't feel silly at all. I'm pretty sure they're completely used to seeing mums in tears in a children's centre! Hope you get a nice HV come to see you. What are they playing at with your referral?! I'd be fuming too. 

I've often resorted to the car for nap times! It's a god send at times. That was one monster nap from Wesley :thumbup: Hope it doesn't affect your night tonight. 

I'm currently trying a new tactic of feeding Leo in the dark to see if that helps him resettle to sleep. It's hard latching him with only the light of my phone though! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

I hope feeding in the dark helps. I only ever have a night light on, except for bum changes when I need the big light on so I can watch out for pee and poo eruptions. :haha:

My friend from the children's centre told me that mums break down in there all the time lol still embarrassing though! 

The 4 hour nap perhaps wasn't the best idea. Wesley's been awake for about an hour now. I think I've broken him :dohh: he's not grumpy though, just wide awake. I'm now attempting to feed him to sleep

Olivia is wide awake too, she hasn't been into our room but I can hear her in the next room playing songs on her my pal violet toy. She's been playing it non stop for about half an hour now! Really hope she puts herself back to sleep when she's done and not just appear in our room. My fault again, I let her sleep for 2 hours after our car ride this afternoon. I know I shouldn't have but it was just so damn peaceful! Oh well, she's nursery's problem tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## SazzleR

Feeding in the dark was a success :happydance: He went straight back into his Moses basket after the feed at 12.30! I forget that when I had Rex we had a dimmable lamp which I used. The bedside lamp now must be too bright. I'm sure it was the darkness that helped too. 

I'm also guilty of letting Rex sleep in the day just for some peace & quiet :haha: You always regret it later but that precious bit of oeace is so worth it! I can't let him nap at all these days otherwise he won't go to bed but if we do long car journeys, he falls asleep & I'm tempted to carry him in the house & let him sleep!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great Leo did better feeding in the dark :happydance:

We had a rough night, we woke every hour after his 3am feed and fussed every time. Olivia was up for an hour playing her music, every now and again it would go quiet and just as I was starting to think she'd fallen asleep another verse of old MacDonald had a farm would ring out :rofl:

Wesley was up for the day at 5:30. 

I've definitely learnt my lesson, I will not be putting my kids in the car for an enforced nap after 2pm ever again! :haha:

Oh I've just remembered something totally cute from last night, I woke up to find Wesley trying to latch himself on. In fact, I reckon if it hadn't been for my nightie he might not have been far off doing it properly all by himself! Bless :)


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: for the bad night :( Olivia was very well behaved to not get out of bed when she woke up. Rex would've been straight into our bed!

That's very clever of Wesley! Bless him! Maybe you should sleep topless & you wouldn't even have to wake up to feed him :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes, it was a bit out of character for olivia to stay in bed like that really. She did actually come into our room at one point just for a few seconds then ran out again back to her room. Maybe she was checking we were still there or looking to see if we were awake. Little weirdo! :haha:

Hmm, I'm not so sure about the going topless in bed thing, he would probably give me a hickey! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: A hickey!!

I've survived my fourth day with the both of them all day. Finding my feet a bit more & Leo will sleep in the swing now which helps massively. 

Don't know what wrong with Leo today. He won't latch properly onto the right hand side at all :shrug: It's hurting me again :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great you're starting to get the hang of it with the two of them. I'm doing OK too, although we do better when I can get out and about with them than when we stay home, otherwise olivia is hard work and will keep waking the baby up :dohh:

Oh dear, I wondering what's going on with Leo. I've heard of babies preferring one side but I can't remember why it happens. I hope he sorts himself out soon. It's such a worry isn't it! :hugs:

I've had a crazy busy day today. DH went into hospital for a little operation on his ear so I've had to do everything both of us normally do. I had to go grocery shopping by myself with the two of them, then come home and unpack shopping, make dinner and clean up while entertaining both of them. I've only just sat down now.

Wesley was wide awake after his feed this evening so I thought I'd do a bit of baby massage on him. He loved it! And then of course Olivia said she wanted one too so I ended up doing baby massage on an almost 3 year old :haha: it was quite good fun actually because you can really get into it without having to worry about hurting fragile little arms and legs on a chunky toddler :)


----------



## SazzleR

You must be exhausted, Sarah! :hugs: Hope your DH has a speedy recovery. 

I'm the same. It's much easier when you get out & about. Rex plays up at home too. 

I've done the tummy massage on Leo to make him pass wind or poo but not a full one yet. Glad Wesley enjoyed it :) Did it send him to sleep? Very cute of Olivia wanting one too :haha:

I've braved a solo trip to my mum's today. We're staying til Sunday. We had a smooth drive up, thankfully :) Getting my hair done tomorrow. It'll be first time I've left Leo at all but I know he's in safe hands with my parents. Bet I miss him & I'll only be gone 3 hours. I know my mum will love feeding him too. Pumped a bit over the passed few days to leave a bottle for him while I'm gone.


----------



## Sarah lo

Nah, didn't send him to sleep but he chilled out for ages afterwards then when he was ready I gave him another feed and he was out like a light :)

Ooh nice! Hope you have a nice relaxing time getting your hair done tomorrow :thumbup: how much do you pump for his bottle? 

I haven't got a pump, I had my eye on a medela swing on Amazon for just £85 but by the time i got paid it had gone up to £130 and I just couldn't justify that much money when I don't even know if he'll take a bottle. I'm going to have a go at hand expressing and see if he'll take the bottle before having another think about buying it.


----------



## SazzleR

I'll have 5oz in total. That's two pumping sessions with 15mins on each boob. I never get much when I pump. Never did with Rex either. I treated mysekf to a Medela Swing when they were on offer at John Lewis for £70ish. :thumbup: I had a cheaper electric one last time & it wasn't great so decided it was something worth splashing out on. I try to pump once a day to build a freezer stash or so DH can give Leo a bottle to give me a bit of a break. I have Leo a bottle at 4 weeks old just be sure he'd take one as heard too many stories from my friends of bottle refusal when they've left it until returning to work. I like having the option to go somewhere without Leo or for DH to have him for a while :)


----------



## Sarah lo

I had a tommee tipee one when Olivia was a baby but I didn't like it. I sold it at a car boot sale and got something ridiculous like £5 for it :dohh: at that point I thought I'd never breastfeed again after the nightmare I'd had with Olivia so I thought it didn't matter.

I'm absolutely gutted I missed out on the £85 offer. Its not like I didn't have the money in savings either, I just thought it was always that price and could wait till pay day :dohh::dohh: I've seen it on eBay supposedly new for about £70 but I don't really trust eBay...

I was never able to pump much either, another reason I'm reluctant to spend £130 on a pump. I remember once with Olivia I pumped half an hour each side and got Olivia a 5oz bottle only to have her down the whole thing in 2 minutes flat and then cry for more. It was absolutely heartbreaking :haha: I'm guessing she was in the midst of a growth spurt at the time. 

It is a worry that they might refuse a bottle if it's left too late. But then there's the whole nipple confusion thing to worry about too, its hard to know what to do for the best. I need to get Wesley to try one soon or I might miss my window I think. He takes a dummy sometimes so I'm hoping that will give him a bit of familiarity for when he tries the bottle.


----------



## SazzleR

I'd definitely try a bottle sooner rather than later. Leo has done great switching between bottles & breast. He has a dummy for falling asleep too so I think that probably does help, you're right. 

I'm sat under the heater at the hairdressers. Just had a hot cuppa too! It's amazing what excites you when you have a newborn! :haha: Apparently the boys are being good for my mum & dad :)


----------



## Sarah lo

That sounds lovely! I know what you mean, I'd give anything for an afternoon off. I'd love to spend an hour or two on a sunny day sitting in the beer garden with an ice cold glass of fruity cider. Mmmmmm! :) 

I gave in and bought the breast pump :) its a nearly new one and only cost £55 so can't complain at that. 

We've made Olivia a rewards chart today. We've given her 4 tasks: stay in bed all night, eat all her dinner, be quiet when baby's asleep and tidy up her toys. She gets a sticker every time she does one and once she has 10 stickers against one of them she gets a reward. There's going swimming, sleep over at grandma's, go to the seaside and go to the zoo. I think I'm more excited for her to get one than she is, especially going the zoo! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Glad you got a bargain on the pump. Hope it's in good nick when it arrives! 

A reward chart is a great idea :) And they're fab rewards you've thought of too! Has she got any stickers yet?

We had a busy weekend at my mum's & I bathed the boys & came home with them ready for bed last night. It wasn't exactly a success :( Leo started screaming about halfway home & I had to stop twice to put his dummy back in but it didn't work either time. Rex was sparko in the car & DH transferred him to bed when we got home after he briefly woke but then he kept getting up :dohh: DH ended up sleeping in his bed with him last night cos he was so unsettled :( Don't think I'll be trying the technique of coming home on an evening again!

It's rained here since mid morning til just recently & we've had some wicked thunder & lightening (turns out Rex is a bit scared of lightening :( ) We ventured to the park this morning but had to cut our visit short cos it started to rain. So it's just been a day in the house for us. I've been googling today & found a Monday morning play group that I think I'll try next week cos play centres haven't been all that successful with Rex begging me to play with him. 

We're starting to get Leo's room ready for him to sleep in. We need to get a latch high up on the door so Rex doesn't go on in the night. We're a floor up from them so he'd get there quicker than us! I also need to order another thicker black out blind. He's not sleeping brilliantly in his Moses basket anymore & I think DH's snoring & faffing with & charging various gadgets that light up, is affecting Leo's sleep. Hoping once he's in his own room, he might start to go down earlier & earlier on an evening. Rex was about this age when we moved him & his bedtime started to get a little earlier from now. Leo still don't go down for the night before 11.30/midnight so I need to do something before I keel over with exhaustion!


----------



## Sarah lo

So far she has 2 stickers against "stay in bed all night" and 1 against "eat all dinner" the one I think she's really going to struggle with is "quiet while baby's sleeping" :haha:

Aww sorry you had a nightmare night last night. DH ends up in Olivia's bed at least once a week too. It's such a pain isn't it! 

It was lovely and sunny this morning so I had a walk into town with Olivia in the pushchair and wesley in the sling. We got some new wellies for Olivia (exactly the same ones she already has in a bigger size, there was no convincing her to get different ones!) Then afterwards we went to the park, followed by Costa coffee for lunch where I got a right mucky look from an old lady for BF wesley :haha: 
Thankfully we had just got home when the heavens opened up! No thunder here though. Olivia loves lightning, last time there was a storm she begged me to turn it back on after it had finished :haha:

Play group sounds like a good idea, I don't know about you but I find that Olivia is so much easier to handle in the afternoons when she's been to toddler group/nursery in the morning. Our library has a sing along story time on a Tuesday that I think I'm going to take her to. 

Getting Leo into his own room might help. It doesn't take much to disturb their sleep. If your DH is snoring or the light's too bright it probably is causing him to wake more often. I didn't realise he went down that late, what a pain. I hope you can get his bedtime moved a bit earlier :hugs: I have the opposite problem, Wesley goes down at 8pm but gets up at 5am :dohh:

Wes is getting better at staying for his crib lately. On Saturday night he stayed there unti 3am and last night he stayed there till 4am! :happydance: now if only I could get him to sleep past 5am we'd be sorted!


----------



## kylesmom

Hello ladies! :wave: I am officially back!

I just caught up reading all your stories since I left. :hugs: to both of you! Seems breast feeding and gas issues are a bit of an issue the past weeks. HORRAY FOR baby smiles :) So awesome when that happens!


Trip was great. Kyle did amazing on the airplane. He wanted to play with the seat belt the entire time! Kept him occupied for sure. The weather was sunny 85 and gorgeous. We went to the beach almost every day, Kyle would go waist high and dodge the waves this momma was impressed big time. Dug in the sand, played mini golf, went on a go kart race with his dad went to a petting zoo where we got to hold kangaroos and lemurs a python and an alligator, rode trains and danced at the wedding. 

I was good on the plane too. They made me go through the metal detector instead of getting pat downs which pissed me off. I requested a pat down at both airports and they refused! Said i was safe to go through the metal detector. I sure hope i was. I will be fuming if i wasn't supposed to. Very strange. 

The flight home was AWFUL! We got to the airport early, 2pm flight was at 4:30 so we had a late lunch there.(NO NAP) Then the flight was delayed till 7:15pm. Kyle finally passed out while we were landing of all times..... and then we hit MAJOR traffic on the way home.....didn't walk in my home till 3am Sunday.... 

All in all it was a great trip. I loved seeing my family that I rarely ever see. We had a blast, Kyle was exhausted EVERY day and we enjoyed it!

I am getting LARGER and more and more uncomfortable. Ankles are swelling every day now. There is a butt in my rib cage for sure! And my belly button popped :( 

5 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay kyles you're back! :)

Glad you had a good time. Kyle did very well on the plane, Olivia was a nightmare on the plane to Ibiza last year, she hated the seatbelt and I ended up sitting her on my knee for take off and landing when the cabin crew weren't looking :haha:

Your holiday sounds lovely too, bless kyle having fun in the water, and waist deep too! - those swimming lessons have paid off :) 

Glad you were fine on the plane. I don't think the metal detector would cause a problem, ast least I've never heard of it being as problem for pregnant women. 

Oh no, not the belly button pop! :( I can't believe you're due in just 5 weeks, time is flying! Those last few weeks are a pain aren't they, I hope you're not too uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks it was lovely.
i am getting very uncomfortable now because there just isnt anymore room! My ankles look like elephant trunks lol. Trying to relax the rest of the night with my feet up!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no! There has to be a little bit more room in there? You still got another 5 weeks! :) actually baby's growth should start to slow down a bit soon so it might not get too much more uncomfortable for you, hopefully. 

Wesley had a rotten night last night. He was up pretty much every hour and did his fussy thing again for over 2 hours in the night. But even after I settled him back down after his fussy time, he was back up again feeding less than an hour later. He's spent all morning attached to me as well. I thought his fussy behaviour last week was his 6 week growth spurt but it so wasn't. This without a doubt is the 6 week growth spurt and it sucks :dohh: but supposedly this is the hump we need to get over then things might settle down. 

I'm reading the wonder weeks on my kindle at the minute and I'm convinced last week was wesley's wonder week 5. Do you guys believe wonder weeks are real? Olivia seemed to suffer bang on the right weeks so I'm convinced they exist, hence why I bought the book this time :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yay, Kyles! You're back! :happydance: So glad to hear you had a great holiday. It sounds amazing :) And it's lovely that Kyle was so well behaved. Sorry the guys at the airport were funny about the security checks & the journey home was so long. 

I'm sure there's more room in there somewhere, don't panic! The last few weeks are awful but you're so very nearly there now! Baby will be here in no time :D 

Sounds like you had a lovely day yesterday, Sarah. Much nicer than our's! Sorry you had a bad night :hugs: Definitely sounds like the growth spurt. I think I got off pretty lightly with that. He fed 2 hourly one day then has been quite sleepy in the day but that's it. 

I completely believe in the wonder weeks. Rex was always a handful at the right times. I should download the book to read too. It might give me some tips on how to deal with the fussy times. 

We had a good night last night. At last! He went down at 11.30 & slept right til 4.45 :happydance: The only downside is by the time I'd fed him & settled him, it was only another hour til Rex was up :dohh: But that long stretch of sleep felt amazing!!

It's a childminder day for Rex today so just me & Leo. We've had a lovely calm morning & I'm taking him for his weekly weigh in this afternoon & then to the BF chat & play. Hopefully they'll let us go fortnightly after this week if he has another good gain. 

Leo hasn't poo'd since Sunday morning!! I'm awaiting a huge explosion. He seems a bit uncomfortable at times but I know it's normal for BF to go infrequently. He's only been going once a day for the past week or so. I event tried a tummy massage last night but nothing yet. 

I had his letter for his 8 week immunisations & check up yesterday so made an appointment. Our doctors only do a baby clinic every other Wednesday. The one he should go to is the week we're away in Center Parcs then it's another 2 weeks so he'll actually be nearly 11 weeks when he eventually gets them! Oooops! But I can't help being away. I didn't know what date he was going to appear!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww sorry for such a crappy night :( Sounds like a growth spurt for sure.

Have a great play date day today Saz. 
Hope the poo comes soon and isn't awfully massive :HEHE:

I had the a crazy dream last night that I went into labor and my father had to deliver my baby lol

Only it wasn't one baby, I had twins. Two girls. Then names came out : Jen and Mary. I wouldn't name a girl either of those names......
I was shocked and floored that i had twins and they were BOTH 9 lbs......I think this baby needs to come out already lol

I have a doctor appt check up tomorrow. I think this one is internal :(


----------



## kylesmom

Need some advice :(
TMI!!!!!!!
Saturday after going to the bathroom (#2) i saw red blood when i wiped. Assuming i have a Hemorrhoid. Then today i haven't gone (#2) but everytime i go to the bathroom and wipe there is blood each time..... 
I know you will say call the doc call the doc. But i have an appointment tomorrow night. Think its ok to just wait it out? Or should i call the doc :(


----------



## SazzleR

Definitely sounds like dreaded piles to me :( I'm sure you'll be fine to wait until tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

ok thanks.

Ugh never had these before :(
SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

He he welcome to the wonderful world of piles! :haha: it is definitely bleeding from the back isn't it?

What a strange dream. One of my friends is a twin and her mum didn't know there were 2 of them until they were born! In fact, she didn't even know she was pregnant until 6 months along! :wacko: I wouldn't worry too much though, remember that dream I had when I was pregnant that I had a little girl who was as hairy as a monkey?! :)

The wonder weeks book is a good read so far in terms of it helping identify behaviour as typical for that particular time, but as far as suggesting ways to cope with it (also the reason I downloaded the book), its all a bit common sensey really, stuff that I already do. I've still got loads more of it to read though so it might still be worth it.

Yay for your good night last night, saz! :happydance: how did Leo get on at weigh-in? I normally get wesley weighed at Wednesday clinic/toddler group but I snuck him on the scales while I was there to see the BF lady yesterday and he's put on another 5oz since last Wednesday! he's now 2lbs 2oz over his birth weight :)

Ha ha I hope Leo had some relief today! Wesley did his first poo in 3 days yesterday and he was really squirmy beforehand :haha:

He'll be fine going for his checkup at 11 weeks, he doesn't have any issues so I'm sure he'll be OK. Wesley is going two weeks on Thursday I think.


----------



## SazzleR

Let me know if the book gets any better Sarah. Won't pay for it if it's not worth it :haha:

Leo weighs 11lb now. That's 2lb 11oz about his birth weight :thumbup: He's back up on the 50th centile now but as he was between the 50th & 75th when he was born, they still want me to go again next week :wacko: Feel like we're never going to be left alone :( 

Glad Wesley is piling on weight for you, Sarah :) Were you seeing the BF lady about his tongue tie again?

At long last, Leo poo'd tonight! :happydance: He was soooo happy afterwards, bless him :haha: I think a nice warm bath & doing an extra long tummy massage eventually got things moving. It was HUGE!! Once he started going I laid him straight on his changing mat so there was no leakage! :haha:

Need to go Father's Day shopping tomorrow. Seriously struggling for ideas :dohh: My mushy sleep deprived brain isn't helping. I usually get DH chocolate treats but he's doing that Herbalife diet so chocolate's a no-no. I've got him a pint glass saying 'Best Dad' or something from Leo cos he's always complaining about us not having enough pint glasses left since I've broken them all (not my fault! I drop them on the kitchen tiles when unloading the dishwasher!!). No idea what to get him from Rex though :shrug:


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like Leo is doing great, I can't believe they want him back again next week! Wesley has gained 2lb 2oz and is only 25th percent in and my HV isn't the slightest bit worried. I don't get why yours is being so anal :shrug:

Yes we went to see about his tongue tie again. We still haven't heard a word from the hospital about getting it fixed so I wanted to make sure she knew we were still waiting. :(

lol well done Leo for the big poo at last! I love those first few chilled out hours after they've done one :haha: 

Oh god, I hadn't evening thought about father's day yet :dohh: I don't have a clue what to get him! Men are so hard to buy for! I will have to go shopping while Olivia is var nursery on Thursday.

So tonight is my first night at home alone with the two of them. DH is working away till Thursday night. Olivia was a nightmare at bath time but at least she's slept well so far tonight. Wes slept from 8:00 till 12:30 - the longest he's ever slept in one go! Then he stayed in his crib till 3:00! :happydance: I thought he was going to do his fussy thing just now but he appears to have gone back to sleep....


----------



## SazzleR

Idk why she's being so anal either. I swear she thinks I don't feed him or something!

Hope you get a referral for his tongue really soon. It's such a pain waiting. I remember how frustrating it was with Rex's. 

We went shopping first thing & just got home now. I got him a tshirt with a retro picture of the 1966 World Cup team. Figured he can wear it over the next few weeks. He's so blooming excited about the World Cup :wacko: Suppose I better get used to it with 2 boys. Men are indeed impossible to buy for. And I'm gonna have this issue every Christmas & birthday forever more with living with 3 men! :dohh:

The start of your night sounds like it went well, Sarah. Good work! And well done Wesley for sleeping a good long stint for mummy! Hope the rest of it was good too. What do you do with Wesley while you settle Olivia in bed? This is something I'm struggling with on my solo bath time nights. You're so brave doing it all alone for a few days. I'm also jealous that you have your evenings free. I can't wait for that again but Mr Leo has other plans :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

I suppose the good thing about having all boys and being into football is that before too long daddy will want to take them to football matches on a Saturday and you will get the house all to yourself all day long! :) 

The rest of last night was good too. After his 3am get up I put him in my bed and he slept till 5, had another feed then slept till 6:30 :happydance:

Um, well, when I put Olivia to bed last night I took wesley with me, still attached to my boob :rofl: then I sat on her bed still feeding him while I read her a story, then when he finished feeding I just laid him on the bed next to us till story time was finished. It is a bit fiddly trying to make her cup of milk to take to bed while holding and feeding wesley but less stressful than trying to put him down mid-feed :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

glad your nights are getting better.
I can't believe you are getting a hard time on the weight! 

Sarah i hope the tongue tie gets fixed soon.

Good luck being on your own tonight :/ stressful!

I haven't thought of father's day at all :( I have to get a card, prob just get something cheesy for DH. Chocolate is a good idea :) 

Starting to get ligament pains more and more, breast tenderness is starting again and my ankle swelling is getting ridiculous!

Is it over yet :)

My sister is coming over tomorrow night to help me finish the baby room. I haven't even started on that.... Everything is downstairs in the room but i NEED to wash/and clean the room. Energy come back!!!!!! Now that vacation is over i am full swing into getting this baby room ready for the arrival.
I still have to pack my overnight bag as well once my parents get back from vacation next week. We threw a bunch of kyle's stuff and our bathroom bag in their car for our vacation last week since we flew, they drove. They stayed down longer than us.


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: for the pains Kyles. You are deffo nesting if you feel the urge to get everything sorted out! 

Glad you had a good night, Sarah. Hope this evening has gone well too. 

What you do with Wesley is what I do with Leo. But I'm already stressing about what to do once Leo goes to bed earlier!

After writing my last post, I thought 'enough is enough, I want some evening time back'! So after bath time, I went upstairs to feed Leo & he's now asleep in his basket :happydance: Who knows if or how long it'll last but they're both in bed!! :D I'm gonna watch OBEM!


----------



## Sarah lo

Definitely nesting kyles!

Saz, I hope Leo gave you some time to yourself tonight. I was going to watch OBEM but DH has set 2 of his programs to record at the same time :growlmad:

Today has been an absolute nightmare :( Olivia has been such hard work all day and we fell out big style at bed time. She'd emptied her dressing up box all over the bedroom floor and when I asked her to pick them up she said no because she had a cough (she always says she's ill when I ask her to tidy up) so I put her in time out. She cried and cried and shouted that she wanted her daddy. It was awful. God knows what the neighbours thought! Anyway I finally calmed her down, she picked up her toys and we carried on with bedtime. I read her a story then left her to go downstairs and start trying to get an overtired Wesley to sleep. Next thing I know Olivia is at the top of the stairs crying. Turns out she really was ill because she'd thrown up all over her bed :( 

I had to change her bed while Wesley was left to cry :cry: I put her to bed again, went back downstairs and started on Wesley again. The minute he was back asleep Olivia was back at the top of the stairs crying. So I brought her downstairs. I then spent an hour juggling the two of them, trying to get Wesley down and then cuddling Olivia, then Wesley would wake up and I'd have to start again. And the whole time this was going on the phone kept ringing with nobody on the other end - turns out it was one of those stupid sales calls from India :growlmad:

DH was meant to be away till tomorrow night but he's on his way home now because I couldn't cope. I feel like such a failure :cry:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh god, Sarah. Massive, massive :hugs: You are not a failure at all! You're bloody amazing for coping for so long on your own. And don't ever doubt that! You seriously had the evening from hell :cry: Why are they always, always sick in bed or in the car seat?! (Rex is anyway!) You deserve a stiff drink for dealing with all that! Hope today has been better :hugs:

I've had a difficult day here (but not a patch on your night last night)! It's boiling hot here today so thought it'd be great just to get stuff out in the garden for Rex to let him play. But he's been whingey & wanting me to do every little thing with him. Wanting attention, obviously. Leo has also been clingy & crying everytime I put him down. Finally figured out he was hot :dohh: so he's laid on his play mat in just his nappy now & is happy as Larry! :dohh: And just to top it off, the pollen count is very high so I'm absolutely streaming with hay fever & worn out from sneezing :( Can't take anything due to BF so just have to suffer :(

On a lighter note, Leo stayed in his Moses basket from just after 8 til we woke him for his last feed when we went up to bed. Unfortunately he didn't settle back to sleep after his night feed :( Think it might just be a nappy & sleeping bag for bed tonight. He might've been hot thinking about it.


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks saz, I needed that :hugs: it totally always is either in bed or the car seat. The same rule goes for accidental milk spilling too :dohh:

I got them both into bed for about 9:00 last night and there was only one time before DH got home where Olivia woke up and needed resettling, other than that they both slept. DH got home about midnight and shortly afterwards Olivia woke up again so DH got into bed with her. Little Wes slept until 1am and stayed in his crib till 2am bless him then we all slept in till 7am :)

Oh saz, I'm sorry you've had a crappy day too :hugs: the heat makes them cranky I'm sure. How awful you can't take any allergy medicine :( poor Leo overheating, they can't tell us what they want! Wesley loves to kick about on his mat in just a nappy too. Sometimes he just likes to get his feet out of the babygrow even. 

no nursery for Olivia today but DH was off so he offered to watch her while Wesley and I went for a lovely relaxing coffee (2 coffees and a muffin actually!) at café Nero with MIL followed by a walk around the shops. Wesley slept the whole 3 hours we were out apart from a brief 10 minute feed he had just before we left Nero's. It was exactly what I needed :)

Wes has been unbelievably settled today, he's either slept, fed or smiled all day with no sign of a bad tummy. I think its because I cut right back on dairy yesterday to see if it made a difference. Olivia was cow's milk protein intolerant so I wondered if he might be the same. Thing is I'm now really going to miss my morning cereal and even more so my chocolate! :( if cutting out the dairy means he will be like this every day, he might not need his tongue tie correcting after all.

Well done Leo staying in his basket :) I'd definitely go just nappy and sleeping bag. Wesley is just in one layer at night with a cellular blanket that goes on if it starts to get cold.


----------



## kylesmom

Hugs to both of you. 

Sarah that is awful :( What a stressful night you had! Poor Olivia and you!!!!!

Hugs all around.


I wish it was on the hotter side here. This week it has been non stop RAIN every day :( It is awful and muggy..

My doc appointment went well. I do have what you call (piles)? Just one. Lucky me. This would be my first one ever.... Sigh......

All signs are good. Did you notice extra "leaking" at this stage? I may scroll back to your previous threads to find out. Man on man i leak a lot more than i used to LOLOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles :hugs:

That sucks you don't have any sunshine over there. Mind you, it never lasts over here either. No doubt it will be raining again by the weekend. 

Ha ha you don't call them piles over there? :haha: They are the absolute pits. I got them after having Olivia but they're worse this time :blush: my mum says drinking lots of water helps as they're worse when you're a bit dehydrated. Not sure if that really does help though.

How do you mean "leaking"? I found I was getting a lot of watery cm towards the end. So much so I ended up wearing panty liners every day because I just felt gross otherwise.


----------



## SazzleR

I was the same as Sarah. Had to wear panty liners everyday for the last 6 weeks or so. Think it's perfectly normal. 

That would be great if Wesley didn't need his tongue snipping. But cutting out dairy is rubbish for you, Sarah :(

A pretty good night here. Leo went down early again after a couple of trips back to him just after putting him down. He woke at 3.30 for a feed & did a poo :dohh: He settled back to sleep about 4.30 & I got another 2 hours :D

Hope the pollen count is lower today :( Fed up!


----------



## Sarah lo

I think yesterday may have just been a fluke. Wesley is back to being gassy and grumpy today :( well at least I can still have my chocolate lol

That's great you had another good night. There's nothing more frustrating than a night time poo :haha: our night wasn't too bad, wesley was down at about 8:30 and slept till 12:00 I think he would've slept longer if Olivia hadn't been so noisy - she's still not very well and was coughing and crying a lot. Wes then up just 2 more times in the night. Poor DH on the other hand had a rough night with Olivia :(

One of the times wesley woke up last night he was screaming and when I went to him I found he had managed to get his leg stuck between the bars of his crib :( I'm not sure how to stop it happening again. He's still too small for his sleeping bags so I've got him in just a babygrow. I had his blanket over his bottom half and tucked under the mattress but he wriggled his legs out and got them stuck between the bars :dohh:

I hope you get some hay fever relief soon, Saz. That must be such a pain :(


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no! Poor Wesley :( Could you tie a cot bumper to the outside of the bars? Then he wouldn't be in danger from the bumper suffocating him if he managed to roll over to it but it might be a barrier to a protruding limb? Might be too flimsy so might not work but can't really think of anything else!

I've got a gassy & grumpy baby here today too. He's only napped for 2x 30 mins in his swing :wacko: and the rest of the time he's wanted to be held :( Its my day without Rex today too so had loads of jobs I wanted to get done :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

I was thinking cot bumper on the outside too. Not sure if I dare though. Might see if I can tuck his blanket down a bit tighter to begin with and see how that goes

Aww poor Leo. Will he sleep in the Moby? I do find its a bit of a pain trying to do housework with a wriggly baby attached to me like, especially when I need to bend down for stuff. Bad baby tummies are no fun. Is he due a poo? Wesley hasn't done one since Monday so I'm expecting a grumpy day soon! 

Olivia was home sick again today. She's loads better tonight though. Trust her to be sick on her two nursery days. I didn't get any housework done either! 

My breast pump arrived today :happydance: its in great condition. Just one thing though. do you find that you can't pump in the same room as Leo? Every time I try Wesley wakes up and cries. I'm wondering if he can smell the milk and its like the baby equivalent of being woken up by someone frying bacon.... :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Argh!!! I don't know what is wrong with the boys tonight. Neither of them would settle to sleep. DH is in the car with both of them now driving around to try & get them to sleep. I give up on bedtime :cry: . I don't know how to make it work & have 2 happy sleeping boys. It'd be so much easier if Leo was having a bottle & DH could settle him. :cry: And the way he's been fighting me at feeds today, I'm starting to think a bottle might be better :cry: I don't know what's wrong with Leo today. He's had 2 periods of being happy & alert but aside from that, he's been miserable all day. Fighting feeds & fighting sleep. No idea what's wrong :cry: Feel like a complete failure today.

I didn't try the Moby today cos I needed to clean & do things that didn't like to do with Leo in close proximity. 

I've only pumped a few times with Leo in the room but come to think of it, he did wake up every time! Maybe you're right :haha: I tend to pump once he's asleep on an evening & DH is around to watch Leo. But the problem with that is I only get a couple of ounces at most so it's going to take a long while to build a freezer stash up :(

Hope Olivia feels better soon. It's awful when they're ill :(


----------



## Sarah lo

I bet its wonder week 8. It goes by due date so our LOs would have been 8 weeks on Tuesday. My book says this:

"Between 7 and 9 weeks, you may notice your baby starting to show some of the following behaviours. They are probably signs that he is ready to make the next leap, when the world of patterns will open up to him.
- cries more often
- wants you to keep him busy
- loses appetite
- is more shy with strangers
- clings more
- sleeps poorly
- sucks his thumb"

Wesley is behaving similarly actually, come to think of it. He's always been a fussy feeder but now he wants to be held for his naps, and fights sleep like I don't know what! It has to be WW8.

I'm sorry you're having a hard time :hugs: it makes it so much worse when the older one is playing up too :( you know what, it really wouldn't be the end of the world if you decided to give him a FF before bed on a night.you can only spread yourself so thinly before something has to give. :hugs:

I've not had a chance to pump properly yet either. He either wakes up or if its after he's gone to bed, he's just had a mega feed and there's nothing left to pump :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Thanks Sarah. Once again, you're the voice of reason! WW8 would make sense. I remember my sisters LG behaving in the same way around this age. I remember her being fussy at feeds, windy, only sleeping for 30 mins at a time & clingy. I know it won't last long but it's bloody hard!

I really think we might have to consider a FF at bedtime. We did it with Rex from 12 weeks in a bid to try & get him to sleep for more than 2 hours at a time. I wanted to wait until the same age with Leo but I'm not sure I can wait another 5 weeks with the way things are going :( Hate to treat them unequally.

DH is off to the pub tonight to watch footy but he's going out at 7 :wacko: Luckily my best friend has come up for the weekend so at least I have a spare pair of hands for bath time.


----------



## Sarah lo

It is really hard, Wesley has fought all his naps again today. We went to soft play this morning with some friends and their children. We were there for 3 hours and Wesley wouldn't sleep at all the whole time we were there. He was a right grumpy mess by the time we left. He fell asleep in the car on the way home and woke up again the second I turned off the engine :dohh: all his naps this afternoon have been either laid across my knee on a cushion or attached to the boob, comfort sucking. Its quite sweet really, but annoying too :haha:

What is he doing on a night that's driving you to do a FF? I thought he tended to do a long stretch initially? Or has that stopped now? If its going to give you some relief do it. I would do the same if it wasn't for the fact that Olivia was CMPI and I'm terrified of finding out the hard way that Wesley is as well! 

Stupid football, I'm fed up of it already! At least your DH is going out to watch it, mine has been hogging the TV all day :growlmad: he was watching a match this afternoon and Olivia came in asking for peppa pig on and he gave her my tablet to watch it on, I was like, well what am I going to do??!

I might be going mad but I think Wesley is trying to roll :wacko: I put him on his play mat tonight and he started bringing his legs up and turning his body to one side. Does that mean he's trying to roll? I don't want him to roll because our bed isn't mobile baby safe and I'll have to stop co-sleeping :cry:I'm sure Olivia was something like 4 months when she first rolled over so surely this is way too early??


----------



## kylesmom

Hugs girls sounds like ww8

My Friday was AWFUL. Kyle is in a cast on his left arm :( 

I was in the shower getting ready for work and he fell from the dresser I assume. He always tries to climb from the nightstand in our room to the ling dresser to get change out of it when there isnt any. I heard thump and he ran into the bathroom screaming. After that he refused to use his left arm. X rays showed no break and doc tried to.manipulate it thinking it was dislocated but we ended up atan ortho doc and he is in a cast past his elbow :( his elbow was all swollen i felt so bad and guilty . He is doing better today thankfulp but ugh my poor baby is in a cast!!!! 

I will post a picture on Monday to show you. I fel so scared to shower anymore if he isnt in the bathroom with me now ughhh. Talk about feeling like a terrible mom :(

Seeing him struggle using one hand is so hard but he is slowly adjusting and starting to use the broken one a little bit more today.

The doc wants x rays in a wek in a half said it may be a hairline fracture that hasnt shown up in x ray yet because they take 24 hrs befote showing up. If there is nothing there the cast can come off in 2 weeks but i am almost certain it is fractured. :SIGH:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, that's awful! Huge :hugs:to you. How scary that must have been :( I hope it isn't a fracture. 

Toddlers are terrible for climbing, I'm always catching Olivia trying to climb. She once hit her head on the fire place after she'd dragged a chair over to stand on so she could climb up to reach something off the top. So it happens to all of us at some point. 

He will heal in no time :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Kyles :cry: That's awful. Poor Kyle & poor you :( Sarah's right though. He will heal in no time. And I bet he adapts to having the pot on in no time. Toddlers are a nightmare. You can't turn your back on them for one second. I actually take Rex in the shower with me now! He loves playing in the shower & often wants to stay in on e I'm done so I finish getting ready in the bathroom them get him out. Much less stressful :haha:

Wow, Sarah! That really does sound like rolling. Go Wesley!! Rex didn't roll back to front til he was 5 months :haha: And the first time he did it was at the end of a nap & he screamed so I went up to him to find him looking all scared that he was on his front :rofl:

It sounds like Leo & Wesley are definitely going through the same phase. What you described about Wesley & his naps is exactly what Leo has been like. In fact he's asleep on me right now :wacko: I'm trying sooooo hard to savour the snuggles but it's tough when I have things to do. And some things you just can't do with the wrap on, like empty the dishwasher with all the bending. 

It's not what Leo's doing on a night that makes me want to FF, it's the whole bedtime period. I literally need to split myself in 2 :( Obviously Leo needs feeding which takes at least 30 minutes plus settling him. But then Rex will only go to sleep for me. He just plays DH up. I have to leave Rex up later which turns him into a monster! But DH can't feed Leo. So I was thinking if DH could feed Leo, I could get Rex to bed. Ideally I'd give him EBM but I just can't pump enough most days with everything else going on. If I didn't have Rex at home on some days & literally didn't leave the house, there'd be a possibility I could pump that much but that's not realistic. 

Is CMPI genetic then? How did you find out Olivia had it? Do they not react to BM if they've got it? Did she go on a special formula then? Hopefully Wesley won't have it.


----------



## Sarah lo

No more rolling attempts today thankfully, hopefully yesterday was just a one off! I shall have to push him back the other way if he tries to do it again! :haha:
Ha ha that's hilarious about Rex's first roll! :) 

Wesley has been an absolute nightmare today. He's spent near enough the whole day sleeping on me, whenever I try to feed him he just sucks for a few minutes then zonks out fast asleep. So I've no idea if he's eaten enough today. Every time he wakes up he just screams and screams till I manage to get him to sleep again. Then the cycle begins again. 

DH and I have fallen out because he just never helps me out with him. He won't take him off me to give me a rest and on the odd occasion that I manage to get him to try settling him, he just jiggles him about for a couple of minutes, concludes that he can't settle him and therefore he must be hungry so he gives him back to me. I feel like I'm doing it all on my own. Don't get me wrong, he really does help out with Olivia at the weekends but she's not a 24hr job like Wesley is. And he totally cops out of doing any of the early mornings at the weekend. We used to always take it in turns for a lie in at the weekend but now that we have Wesley and he's up at 5:30 every day he thinks its perfectly alright to just let me look after both of them until he rolls out of bed at 9:00 rather than getting up a bit earlier and helping out with Olivia. Today he said that I should "just stop this breastfeeding crap" and put him on the special milk Olivia had for her CMPI. He's convinced his behaviour is all down to his tummy troubles. 

Sorry rant over, just needed to let off some steam there :)

How about you try delaying Leo's last feed a bit? I've been giving Wesley a feed at about 5:30 (just after dinner), then at 6:15 I take them both upstairs and do their baths and get them into their PJs. That takes us up to about 7:00 and by that time Wesley is starting to think about his last feed but Olivia doesn't go to bed till 7:30 so I delay him, firstly by giving him a nice massage, then I leave him on the mat while I talk to him and keep him entertained till Olivia goes to bed then after that I start his last feed. Its then usually about 8:30-9:00 by the time Wesley is all settled. Or you could do what I did last week and carry Leo upstairs attached to the boob while you put Rex to bed :rofl: seriously though, its no biggie giving him a FF if it will help you get a bit of sanity back. :hugs:

I totally believe the CMPI is genetic. DH and his brother both had it as babies and had to be put on soya milk.


----------



## SazzleR

Seriously, Sarah, I could've written that exact post today. Leo has been identical to Wesley. He's not left my arms aside from when I went to get ready this morning. And he's snoozed all day but not really had a long nap cos he's been restless. He's also not fed properly cos he just goes back to sleep. So I'm already stressing about Tuesday's weekly weigh in :(

I could've also written the same about DH. I literally have to beg him to even change a nappy & if he's held Leo while I get dressed or whatever then that's it for the day & he's like 'but I had him this morning' :wacko: Likewise, DH has been fab with Rex since Leo arrived but it's not as intense. Rex hardly gets up in the night anymore for example. 

I can't believe your DH said that about BF though :( You're doing amazingly & it's such a good thing for Wesley. My DH is the opposite. He doesn't want me quit at all cos it's the best thing & cos I did it for Rex so it wouldn't be fair. 

I will try to delay his feed but he just screams if he's hungry. I've just finished feeding him now so hopefully he'll last a bit longer. But we do bath time at 7 cos Rex won't settle til 8. I'm thinking I maybe need to bath Leo earlier on his own. Idk! :shrug: Finding something that works is a nightmare! And you know it'll all change as they get older too :wacko: Why did we think 2 was a good idea again?!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I never thought 2 was going to be a good idea, I was in more of a "let's get the baby stage over with so I can enjoy having 2 kids" frame of mind :rofl: I hope you can find a routine that works for you. Its all just trial and error at this point really.

That's crazy stuff that Leo and Wesley have had almost identical days. It must be WW8! DH took Wesley for a drive in the end and he's been asleep in his car seat for ages now. He's messed up my routine and I bet he will be up most of the night now :dohh: on the plus side I've just managed to get my first good pumping session in :happydance: only did one side though in case he wakes up and only managed to get 2oz but its a start! My new pump is way better than my old one, it took 10 minutes to get what would've taken twice as long with the old one. 

I was also able to have a really good play with Olivia while Wesley was soundo. We did 3 jigsaws, built a huge tower with mega blocks and read 3 stories before bedtime :) I miss being able to spend that much time with her. 

Sorry your DH is a pain as well :( I think they are scared of newborns or something. Once they get to a "fun" age its fine but ask them to settle a baby and they're useless. I don't know why mine thinks formula will help. It made things worse with Olivia because it took away the whole feeding to sleep option. And actually DH was the same with Olivia even when she was on formula. If I'd been struggling to get her back to sleep in the night he would "help" by rocking her for 5 minutes before getting fed up and just putting her down in her cot, slamming her door and going back to bed ignoring the crying.


----------



## SazzleR

I am definitely in the looking forward to having 2 kids camp! No more babies, no more toddlers, just lovely children who do things for themselves & play with each other. Bliss! In 3 years, we'll be there! Just gotta get through those next 3 years now :wacko:

Leo has totally poo-poo'd my attempt at routine at bedtime. He went down great but woke up after 30 mins & wouldn't go down again, even with more boobie. He's now asleep on DH :wacko: I really hope this is WW8 & not Leo's personality. I can't wait for the sunshine!

Good luck for tonight! Think we both need it. It's like going into battle :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Yep, just 3 years and we'll be livin the dream :haha:

Ha ha, no such luck with bedtime here! Wesley slept for 4 hours after his car ride at 5pm so basically at 9pm when I'm normally just thinking about going to bed, he was waking up after his big sleep of the night. :( he was wide awake for nearly 2 hours after that and when I finally got him down he only stayed down for half an hour.


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry for the rough night, Sarah :( Did it get any better after you posted?

Leo did go down after his last feed pretty easily. Only had to pick him back up once & he then did his long stretch, fed & back to sleep but only in bed with me. He even stayed asleep when I crept out of bed for a shower. DH didn't have such a good night with Rex either. Rex randomly got up & wouldn't settle so DH ended up in bed with him. Serves him right for being lazy yesterday! :haha:

I downloaded the Wonder Week app this morning. It's only £1.49 & is pretty good. It gives you a personalised calendar. Our boys are firmly in a stormy period. The stuff it said about this patterns leap totally matches Leo's behaviour too eg. he's starting to bat at toys & stare at his hands. Only 12 days of storms left apparently. Brilliant :cry:


----------



## kylesmom

:hugs: to both of you ;(
Stupid DH's! Why can't they just pick up the slack! That would aggravate me so much and I would probably have a melt down :(

Sarah I hope you were able to get so R&R last night. Or at least in the AM.

Great news about Leo's stretch Saz! Very exciting. 

I hope the next 12 days get easier in this milestone :)


Kyle is doing well with his arm so far. It goes past his elbow so it is very difficult for him to do things especially as INDEPENDENT as he wants to be... I can do it mommy i can do it. Bless his heart :(

I started having contractions yesterday around 3pm and they lasted till about 5, within 5 min apart. So i called the doc and went to the hospital. When i got in they were 2-3 min apart. Pumped some saline in me through an IV was checked and only at 1/2 cm dilated. Walked the halls for an hour to either start labor and was re-checked an hour later and no change :( Sent me home :( Sigh i wasn't ready to have the baby yet but now i am having contractions all day and night grrrrrr.. Braxton Hicks curse you! LOL.

This has been a rough weekend :)
 



Attached Files:







castforweb.jpg
File size: 70.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww, bless Kyle. What a cutey with his pot on. Glad to hear he's doing ok with it on. 

But woah, Kyles! I was totally not expecting to read news of contractions! I'd say it's exciting but only if it leads to something & really baby could do to cook for another week yet. I hope the contractions let up soon so you can rest. Take it easy, lady :hugs:

I'm sat feeding Leo & the doorbell has gone twice in the last 15 mins while I've been feeding. Seriously?! Leave us alone! I'm feeding my baby! I answers both times with Leo still latched on & the guy from the local hospice who was selling lottery tickets couldn't get away quick enough :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks :)

Yes they are awfully painful :( And i am feeling more and more pressure down low. Still need some time to cook this baby!

don't you hate when people come to the door when you are super busy or god forbid its NAP TIME!!!!!! GRRRR

After our long exhausting day at the doc for Kyle's arm i just wanted some R&R for the night, DH got pizza and the door knocked. It was our neighbors checking on Kyle which was sweet but I was hungry :( Pizza got cold quick cause they stayed for an hr : ( 

I feel your pain!!!!! Post a sign up that says Do Not Disturb baby sleeping. 

That will keep those buggers away!


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: a sign isn't a bad idea!

That sucks that they're painful :( Pressure sounds like things may be moving though! Eeeeeek! You could have a baby soon! At 36 weeks, baby will be just fine, I'm sure. Hope you manage to get some rest with the pains :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

I don't know if we might be over the worst of WW8. Leo has just had a monster nap. On his own in his vibrating chair :happydance: He was asleep for nearly 3.5 hours! My boobs were desperate for him to wake up!! I can only assume he needed a long sleep to assimilate all the changes in his world cos he's never napped for that long in his life!


----------



## Sarah lo

My goodness kyles, you're having contractions! Take it easy and keep us updated xx

Aww poor kyle! Bless him, it must be so frustrating not being able to use that arm when he is so independent. But what a little cutie he is! :)

Saz, I absolutely love that you answered the door with a baby attached to your boob :rofl: that's the funniest thing I've heard all day! :D

Yes, I believe Wesley might be over the worst of WW8 now too. He's allowed me to put him down on his mat a couple of times today and just chilled out while I ran around and did stuff :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for slowly getting past WW8! I do not want to jinx it though :)

3.5 Hours WOW that is a NICE stretch! I bet your BB's were DYING Lololol

Contractions are still constant all day today... Not so painful but constant constant constant. I am assuming they are braxton hicks :sigh: 

I have a doc appointment Wednesday evening so we will see if we have any progress (Fingers crossed for some movement!)


----------



## SazzleR

Are they regular, Kyles? If they are, there's no way they're BH. Fingers crossed for some dilation news on Wednesday. 

Glad Wesley has been less needy today as well, Sarah. It's such a relief isn't it! 

Midway through battle of bedtime here. One down, one to go! And it's the difficult one who's down already so hoping Leo feeds to sleep nicely & I can have some time with DH (and the footy :wacko: I need some free time to get the laptop out to write a letter for our childminder about our thoughts about her & her setting cos she's getting Ofsted'd this week. Poor thing! It's bad enough in a school when you're one of many. I'd hate to be alone with the inspector!


----------



## Sarah lo

:hugs: kyles, I hope its not too painful for you and you get some relief one way or the other soon. Does your doctor have a plan, like will they induce you if it goes on for too long o something? Surely they wouldn't just leave out in pain for days on end would they? :(

Well you won't believe this but little Wesley has just slept for 5 hours! :happydance: DH came to bed at 1:00 and I woke up in a daze and was like OMG where's Wesley? Is he still breathing?! Lol he's just woken up for a feed now bless him.:)

Saz, fingers crossed Leo went down OK and you got some quality time in with your DH (and the footy) :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Woo hoo! Go Wesley! :D Bet you fee amazing today! Hope the rest of the night went just as well. 

Leo refused to go down last night until after his next feed :( At least it's getting slowly earlier. 11.15 last night rather than midnight which it was a few weeks ago. He'll only sleep on one of us between (what I'd like to be!) bedtime & his last feed. Don't know why when he can go down brilliantly later on & sleep a really good 5 hour stretch :shrug:

Weigh in again this afternoon :( I get nervous every Tuesday!!


----------



## Sarah lo

He did great last night. After his 5 hour sleep he went back down in his crib for an hour before coming into our bed and sleeping till 6. It was by far the best night we've ever had with him! :) 

This morning he's had a 2 hour nap in his swing so I've had time to run around tidying up, doing laundry and even reorganised a couple of the kitchen cupboards! Olivia now has her very own kitchen cupboard, full of all the things she needs for baking :) 

Aww sorry you had a bad night with Leo :hugs: I think they just have a time of day when they like to do their long stretch of sleep. On sunday we accidentally moved wesley's big sleep to 5pm. He was really grumpy so DH took him for a drive then he slept for 4 hours in his car seat. So it is possible to move their big sleep earlier. maybe just keep trying to move his bed time back bit by bit. 

Good luck with weigh in today. The HV came to the house this morning to do wesley's weight, head circumference and length. I completely forgot she was coming, it was so lucky that Wesley went down for that big nap so I had time to tidy up! I was just finishing my housework and making myself a very well deserved coffee when she arrived. I don't know why but I'm really paranoid about but he HV coming round and finding the house a mess in case she thinks I'm a bad mum or reports me for living in squalor! :wacko: I'd only just managed to get olivia dressed before the HV came too. Before that she'd been strutting around the house butt naked! :dohh: anyway, the upshot was Wesley is all in proportion and has gained another 10oz. The little porker! :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

wow a 5 hr stretch thats fantastic!!!!!!!

Amazing how much you can get done with an extra hour of sleep :)

Glad to hear he is doing well.

Saz sorry your night was awful :( I agree with Sarah push the long sleep stretch back and back if possible. they are babies though we will be working around their schedules lol

I hope the weigh in goes great! Fingers crossed!


I am doing good. I am Large and very very uncomfortable. I feel like there is no way this stomach can get bigger and i still have a long way to go. I really hope this baby comes early..... Keeping up with Myself let alone Kyle is so tiring!
The contractions slowed down and all in all stopped. Only get them here and there now. Thankfully!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww kyles, I know exactly what you mean. Those last few weeks are so uncomfortable :hugs: let's hope for a slightly early baby, say, in 2 or 3 weeks' time :)


----------



## SazzleR

I'm exactly the same with HVs, Sarah :haha: DH thinks I'm nuts! 

Glad your contractions have gone, Kyles. Keep resting & cooking that baby!

Another good weigh in. Hes 11lb 9oz now. But we still have to go weekly until his 8 week medical, which actually isn't until 9th July due to our holiday next week. Why can't they leave us alone?! 

I think Leo is getting into a pattern of having a long nap around this time. Not ideal!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls! Let's hope in a couple weeks we are cooked enough! Between the heartburn and the summer swelling I'm done!

Hooray for an awesome weigh in :)
You do get a lot of them..

Over here usually its the first couple weeks then it goes monthly, then every 3 months....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I'm glad it's not just me then! :)

Yay, well done again Leo! :thumbup: I can't believe they will want you to go weekly what percentile is he? Wesley is only the 25th and HVs don't mind at all how often he gets weighed, I only weigh him weekly because we're there for olivia's play group and I can't resist the call of those scales! 

Wesley hasn't napped all afternoon he feels a bit hot too so I think he might be coming down with olivia's latest cold :( I've finally gotten him off to sleep but don't know how long for


----------



## SazzleR

Kyles, I'm only having to have him weighed so often cos of his slow weight gain at the beginning. It's a pain :( I can't wait to get to monthly weigh ins! 

He's just about the 50th centile now, Sarah. Bit because he was smack bang between the 50th & 75th at birth, he's still being monitored to make sure he keeps gaining & following a line :dohh:

Oh no, poor Wesley :( Hope he fights it off quickly such the help of mummy milk. 

Leo wouldn't go down yet again so he's snoozing downstairs with us until his next feed in half an hour or so. I just want an evening again!


----------



## SazzleR

We've been a stay & play session at Rex's foundation class this afternoon. Can't believe he starts 'school' in September! He had a blast & is now telling me he's tired so looking forward to some quiet evenings come the autumn when he's going every afternoon! :haha: It should wear him out! Leo was a little star while we were there too & just slept the whole time in the wrap :) I was boiling carrying him round though! But Leo never felt hot. Not quite sure how that works!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww that's lovely Rex had such a nice time. Will he go in on his own in September or do you go with him then too? 

Well done Leo being a good boy too :) I've completely had it with the Moby wrap, I just cannot for the life of me put it on so that he feels secure in it. Last time I tried I ended up launching it across the room :haha: I've given up on the mei thai as well for the same reason. I bought a baby bjorn a few weeks ago which I really like but it does get really hot. I took it with me to toddler group this morning and was able to run around after madam while Wesley slept so it does the trick :) 

I might try the Moby again when he's a bit bigger though because it was only the fact that I didn't feel like his head was supported. It doesn't get as hot as the Bjorn.


----------



## SazzleR

No, he'll go on his own in September. It's just afternoons. 3 hours a day to use his free childcare entitlement. I'll be doing the school run everyday for the first term til back at work in January. That's madness that I have a child going to schoo!!

:haha: I have to say I've only mastered the Moby with Leo. I always felt like it was too loose with Rex so ikwym! I've found it helps to put it on really quite high so the tag is above your belly button. Then once baby is in, pull the shoulder parts quite wide so they go over your shoulders. So the fabric goes from your collar home right over to the top of your arm if that makes sense. Give it a go! I now have to remember how you put them in with their legs out!


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah, that's the other thing, they say you aren't supposed to sit them on their feet so I was paranoid about that too in case I hadn't positioned him right. I'll have to have a go at a feet out position..

I've got one REALLY sore boob today. Wesley was feeding in bed this morning while I was still sleeping and he slipped off and chomped away for god knows how long before I woke up and realised :haha: I'm really glad my nipples are all toughened up now! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Ouchy! :hugs: I've days where I've had a sore side again due to a bad feed. It makes you wonder how the hell you coped in the early days :(


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, it would've been scabs galore if he'd done that a few weeks ago!


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for school. Crazy isnt it. Kyle will be going to school in September too! 3 hrs poss two to three days a week. So sad about it. I need him to get potty trained but they will still take him if he is in diapers.

Girls you are making me scared to breast feed lol. Woke up to chomping ouchie!!!!!!!


Just had ultrasound. Left kidney still enlarged. :sigh: nothing i can do about it...
the woman said i have extra fluid around my cervix and may need a non stress test...??!?!?!? What is that! Then she came back in and said i was borderline... so now i have to wait to see what the doc says or wants me to do. She said it may be from contracting or something. Well i have been contracting since sunday! 

Im just done! Get this baby out lets fix these issues. Talk about stress 
Heart rate was 146. Baby is looking like 36+2 daysand is 6.3lbs. My cervix still looks long which means no baby anytime soon whahhhhh. Now I am waiting at the doc appointment....


----------



## SazzleR

How old is Kyle now? Your ticker is still at his birthday! :haha: Is he showing signs of wanting to potty train?

:hugs: for the scan results. Have they said if baby will need any tests on its kidneys when he/she arrives? Rubbish that there's no shortening of your cervix. But there's still time for that :) Baby is going to be a good size if it's over 6lb already!


----------



## kylesmom

Kyle is 2 1/2 now

He has been good at potty training but is back tracking... hit or miss with this kid hehe.

The doc is going to let me know if i need a non stress test tomorrow. 

The kidney check will be done after the baby is born. They will do an ultrasound in the hospital. Cant do much since its still inside :) fingers crossed this baby will be ok.


----------



## Sarah lo

Huge :hugs: kyles. sorry you're going through this, it must be very worrying :( 

I'm really surprised your doctor hasn't explained the non stress test to you? Its nothing to worry about, basically (assuming its the same where you are), they strap you up to a heart monitor and listen to the baby's heart beat while he/she's resting and again while he/she's active and compare the difference. If baby's heart rate increases during activity its fine. If it doesn't or if they think the heart rate is too slow in general they could decide to induce you. It may involve you lying on a bed strapped up for an hour or two (so go to the toilet first!) But otherwise its completely non invasive. 

I hope everything goes OK today, let us know how you get on x

Olivia is 3 in august and still nowhere near potty trained. She wants to do it and often asks for pants on or takes her nappy off but then she refuses to use the potty and ends up peeing on the floor :(


----------



## SazzleR

I think I was really lucky with Rex & potty training. He was 2yrs 3mths when I did it. I started when I had a period of 5 days off with him & we just went for it! No bottoms & the potty went in every room with us. From then I didn't ever put a nappy or a pull up on him in the day ever again. Even if we went out, I put a cushion under him in the car seat & buggy & took a whole kitchen roll & numerous changes of clothes everywhere! I honestly think that it confuses them switching between nappies & pants. Day 1 of training was horrendous. He hardly used the potty & I wanted to pack it in! Day 2 was 50/50 accidents vs. potty. Then all of a sudden on day 3, it just clicked when he woke up. He's been dry on a night for about 9 months now too.


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls I did of course Google NST test. Scared me a bit.... But hopefully all will be ok with the baby.

After the doc appointment she said the reason i am probably contracting is the extra fluid. Which i guess makes sense...

She said after the c-section i have the scar stretching and everything is just expanding possibly further than normal because it was stitched up. 

Hopefully i get the call today with the results that all is ok :)


Wow Rex has been potty trained for that long!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. I was always told "boys take longer" You are so lucky Saz!

Olivia is the same as Kyle hit or miss, do you wanna go potty? NO! OYE!!!!

I think having the 5 day stretch was a good deal to potty train. My plan is to get this kid potty trained while i am on maternity leave. If that will even be possible with a newborn lol. Super mom to the rescue!!!! I may need buckets of coffee hahaah


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls I did of course Google NST test. Scared me a bit.... But hopefully all will be ok with the baby.

After the doc appointment she said the reason i am probably contracting is the extra fluid. Which i guess makes sense...

She said after the c-section i have the scar stretching and everything is just expanding possibly further than normal because it was stitched up. 

Hopefully i get the call today with the results that all is ok :)


Wow Rex has been potty trained for that long!!!!!!!! I am so jealous. I was always told "boys take longer" You are so lucky Saz!

Olivia is the same as Kyle hit or miss, do you wanna go potty? NO! OYE!!!!

I think having the 5 day stretch was a good deal to potty train. My plan is to get this kid potty trained while i am on maternity leave. If that will even be possible with a newborn lol. Super mom to the rescue!!!! I may need buckets of coffee hahaah


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm very jealous of saz too! :winkwink: potty training for us went the exact opposite way. We had no accidents at all on the first day and maybe just one or two on the second and she really enjoyed it, she was even just quietly taking herself off to the potty whenever she needed to go. But after the first couple of days the novelty wore off and she completely turned against it. She started getting annoyed with me for nagging her and just kind of rebelled against it. I'd ask her if she needed to go and she would shout "No!" at me...then pee all over the floor 2 minutes later :dohh: she would ask for her big girl pants on but then pee in them as though they were a nappy. :dohh::dohh: 

I'd planned to have another go with her whilst on maternity leave too but god knows when because she still gets really upset when I suggest having a go :( 

Kyles, fingers crossed you get good news from the docs later. And STOP GOOGLING STUFF!!! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah Olivia and Kyle are the exact same!

Potty training sucks! LOL

Yes i will STOP googling because that stuff is so scary.......

I just wish we can cook a bit more and be done and all will be ok!


----------



## Sarah lo

Everything will be fine, I promise. :hugs:

Have you finished work yet?


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Kyles. I'm sure everything will be fine too. Try not to worry. Although I know that's not easy. 

Sorry you girls are having a tough time with potty training :( It'll be worth it in the end. Rex now used the toilet completely by himself. All I have to do is wipe his bum after a no. 2 :haha:

I'm so tired today :( Pretty much had a 4.30 start this morning. Leo woke up to feed at that time & I'd just settled him in bed with me when Rex barged in at 5.20 :wacko: Could've cried tbh!! Think I'm taking Leo to bed once Rex is in bed, leaving DH to watch the footy in peace!


----------



## kylesmom

So sorry saz talk about an early start sheesh!!! I would have cried too! 

I am stil working till.this baby arrives and decides to come out.

I have been contracting again today for the past 4 hrs consistent 1.5 min apart. I know baby is not ready yet. And they hurt oweeee

Ugh. I really dont know how i am going to make it to the end if im contracting this much now.


----------



## Sarah lo

Saz, we had near enough the same thing happen to us this morning. Wesley was up at 4 and wouldn't settle for ages, then in comes Olivia at 5:45 waving a party ring biscuit in my face of all things. I asked her where she got it and she said "in my bed". We last had party ring biscuits well over a week ago ago :sick:

Aww kyles :hugs: Are you sure its not early/slow labour? I remember a girl from the third trimester forum when saz and I were in there who started contracting around 35/36 weeks but they eventually stopped and she went on to deliver at near enough 40 weeks I think so you might be the same.


----------



## SazzleR

I have a poorly littlest man :cry: He was a bit snotty yesterday & sneezing loads but just assumed he was suffering with a bit of hayfever like the rest of his family with the pollen count being so high. But over night he's had a bit of a temp & startle coughing. Even his little cry is all croaky this morning :( I can't even give him Calpol cos he's not quite 2 months old. Managed to get him in at the docs for 10.20 so hoping for some advice on what he can have. As a result of being ill, he wouldn't settle anywhere but on me. He wouldn't even settle for DH. I've had very little sleep cos I'd settle him then try to roll over put him in bed next to me & he'd wake up :( I'm so tired, I feel hungover!

We were just 5 minutes in front of you this morning. 5.40 Rex can bounding in :dohh: I can't wait for winter & the dark mornings! He has 2 blackout blinds & curtains! I can only think it's the light coming in round his door that's waking him :shrug: Even worse, I tried his Groclock again last night so when he came in this morning, I told him the sun wasn't up on his clock & be said it was broken. Turned out the little pest had only bloody unplugged the clock cos the sun wouldn't come on (I'd put the child lock on it cos he soon sussed how to make the sun reappear!) :dohh: I mean, seriously, how am I meant to deal with him doing that?! He's too bloody clever for his own good! :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

aww Sarah sorry for your early start :( 4 am is WAY to early!
Saz i hope the baby is going to be ok and the docs give you some relief on what he has :( Hard to see them ill at such a young age!
Rex is way clever. Smart boy! You are in trouble. That story made me laugh!

Still having contractions randomly now. I really don't want to have these and still wait till 40 weeks. I won't have any energy to push by that time :(

Started getting cramps too :( I feel the baby movement has gone down some so i just chugged a glass of OJ to get this baby geared in kicking mode. 

I think I am just not used to the contractions because Kyle was breech and when i had contractions the same as these they just cut him out the next morning.... I was also at 40 weeks.......

TMI::::

IDK this seems like early labor. no bloody shows yet or anything, some days i get a little more mucus down there than others but that's about it. :SIGH:


----------



## SazzleR

The doctor we saw today was lovely. She used to work in paediatrics at the hospital so was very thorough. Leo's chest is clear. It's just all the mucous from his cold making him cough. We got some paracetamol suspension & saline drops on prescription so at least can give done relief. After a dose of each at lunchtime, he had a nice long nap which he needed. I also had a sneaky snooze on the sofa seems Rex was at the CM :) Bliss! 

Aw, Kyles, you poor thing. There's no way you can keep it up til 40 weeks :nope: I think the mucous is normal though. :hugs:


----------



## kylesmom

glad he is doing ok! What a relief!
Lots of cuddles :) And hooray for a nap!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no poor little Leo! :( I'm glad you've both had some relief in the end 

Lol at Rex faking the time on his gro clock :haha:

Kyles :hugs: I'm sorry you're still in pain :( I really hope they stop soon. Surely it won't continue to 40 weeks. I'm so surprised the doctors let that happen :(

I stood on a wasp with my bare foot today :( It was so painful! I was rushing around trying to get dinner on and the wasp was on the kitchen floor. Poor Olivia thought I was dying I think :haha: I was screaming "owee owee owee" and clawing my way up the stairs to get my sting relief pen with Olivia trailing after me almost in tears saying "what's the matter mummy?" and me still unable to say anything other than "owee owee owee!" Nightmare lol 

Afterwards when I was finally able to talk again I explained to Olivia that the very naughty wasp had stung mummy's foot but it was OK now because mummy had accidentally squished the wasp in the process of being stung so it can't sting anyone else. She made me better with her doctor's kit and then we looked at the wasp in her animals picture book :)


----------



## SazzleR

Owwwww, Sarah!! That must've killed!! I hate, hate, hate wasps :( So cute of Olivia making you all better :)

Leo is slightly better today. Thank goodness! I was worried he'd still be bad on Monday when we go away to Center Parcs but think he'll be ok now. Must be the magic milk helping him get better so quickly :)

I've just had an hour to myself. Went for a pedicure :) My work friends got me some vouchers for my bday so thought they needed using! Left DH some pumped milk for Leo so didn't even feel like I had to rush back. Lovely feeling!


----------



## Sarah lo

Glad Leo is feeling better. :thumbup: That breast milk is a wonderful thing :) Olivia had a rotten cold last week and I don't know how many times I had to tell her off for going near the baby, yet apart from a tiny bit of a temperature the other day he's escaped completely unscathed :) 

Ooh your morning sounds lovely and relaxing :) I've had the exact opposite kind of morning lol my best friend came over with her almost 2 year old son to play with Olivia, but while she was here she was telling me that she's just got a date for moving to her new house and its next week, so I said we'd look after her little boy for a couple of hours while she runs off to organise things.

So DH and I have had 2 toddlers and a baby between us since lunch time :wacko: its been surprisingly easy so far actually! I decorated cup cakes with the toddlers first while DH held Wesley for a nap, then Wesley woke up wanting a feed so we've swapped and now I'm feeding Wesley while DH plays with the toddlers :)

Edit: Oh guess what else, we finally got an appointment for wesley's tongue tie. Its next Saturday


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for the appointment. At last! 

You brave people having 2 toddlers! You're amazing friends! 

DH has got Leo asleep on him now while I've whizzed round sorting some stuff out for Center Parcs. We need so much :wacko: God knows how it's all gonna fit in the car!


----------



## Sarah lo

Brave or stupid? Lol :) 

We got off very lightly I think, all 3 kids were good as gold, and the best thing was that I was just gearing up to change my friend's little boy's poopy nappy when she turned up to get him. Talk about great timing! :haha:

Which centre parcs is it you're going to? I've never been to centre parcs, is it good? To be honest we've never really been UK holiday people but now we have kids its so much less hassle than going abroad. We've booked to go to butlins at skeggy this year lol it's one of those "just for tots" 4 night breaks where everything is aimed at the under 5s. Fireman Sam and bob the builder are going to be there so Olivia is over the moon :haha: every time the butlins advert comes on telly she says that's my holiday! :)


----------



## SazzleR

I've seen those breaks advertised. They look good. You can't a bit of Skegvegas! :haha:

I love Center Parcs! We went quite a bit as kids then I went when I was at uni with the girls for a 21st. So when it was my 30th last year, I said I wanted to go again & we had a great time :) It's pretty pricey in school hols so I'm fully taking advantage of being on mat leave! Rex had a ball last year & I think he'll get even more out of it this year now he's a bit older. The swimming 'paradise' is all free & it's great. We'll be going everyday! There's loads of other stuff to do as well. I've booked Rex into a football school for 3 mornings just for an hour & there's a couple of big play parks & a soft play area. Me & my sis are also off for a massage & spa session which I can't wait for! The trusty pump will have to come to allow for that! It's just lovely being in the woods with all the wildlife. Rex loved the squirrels & ducks on our patio :) There's no cars allowed so it's great to let the littlies run around or take a scooter. The accommodation is nice too & there's a really well equipped kitchen so we take food with us to cut down on costs. We usually eat out maybe once but you don't have to. I'd thoroughly recommend it! As you can tell, I'm a fan :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yes I can tell :) it sounds really good. I always thought centre parcs looked more for older kids because on the advert it looks like its all horse riding and zip lining but actually it sounds as though its great for little kiddies too :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Skegvegas :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: It's one of the nearest seaside resorts to here & that's what they all call it round here :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Our nearest one is Scarborough and we call it scarbados :)


----------



## SazzleR

They call it that in York as well! :haha: .Many a day trip & night out had in Scarborough! Some very funny memories of night outs staying in £10 a night dodgey B&Bs! :haha:

Yet another failed night of putting Leo down in the evening. Giving up til we're back from Center Parcs now. There's plenty of bodies for him to sleep on there! I'd really like to have cracked it by the time we go to Cornwall at the end of July though. That gives me 3 weeks when we're back. :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

£10 a night B&B?? lol I've been to a couple of £20ish a night ones in Blackpool which were pretty grim I can only imagine what the £10 version would be like :rofl:

Aww come on Leo, you can do it! :) 

Wesley has been grumpy most of this weekend :( he is really fussy when he feeds and fighting sleep All.The.Time :( Apart from a 20 minute car ride, he didn't sleep at all yesterday afternoon. I finally got him off to sleep at about 7:30 by feeding him while standing up rocking him with the hair dryer on! :haha:

This morning he's grumpy again :( he's sleeping on me at the moment and I can't put him down. We have to go to MILs soon and they're all going to be commenting on how clingy he is :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

They weren't too bad for £10 a night but we are talking over 10 years ago :haha:

Aaawww, Wesley! Give mummy a break! Ignore the ILs & their comments. Of course he's clingy. He's not even 8 weeks old! Your all he knows from a full 9 months on the inside. Your his comfort :)

Leo rarely naps for more than 30 minutes unless you hold him. Little monkey! Will probably try for proper longer naps in his cot come September when DH is back at work & Rex is at school every afternoon. Until then, I'll just have to snuggle him!


----------



## Sarah lo

I know, bless him.

He was really good at ILs house, he even put himself to sleep sitting in his car seat on the floor while we ate lunch! :) only one comment from MIL all day and that was that he would still be getting into bed with us at 4 years old if we don't get him sleeping in his crib soon :dohh:

I'm thinking it might be an idea to get wesley sleeping upstairs too. Just because olivia keeps waking him up :growlmad:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw glad yesterday wasn't as bad as you feared! Well, Rex isn't in my bed & hasn't been for ages unless he's ill & he slept with us at this age for part of the night too!

Leo slept 11-5 last night!! :happydance: Couldn't believe it when he starting stirring & I looked at the time! :D

I'm going to say bye for a few days. Heading to Center Parcs in a couple of hours & there's no wifi in our villa. Not sure how I'll survive! Or how Rex will without his beloved YouTube! :haha: Will try & check in when we're in the central areas with some internet. You should see how much stuff we've got!! :dohh:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies!
Have a great trip Saz! Sounds like it will be a lot of fun! Hooray for that amazing sleep schedule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry about the wasp sting Sarah that must have been SOOOOOOO painful!!!!!!!!
I hope Wesley starts to sleep better too! Glad the kids are feeling better!!!

Busy weekend for me, 2 birthday parties for 2 , 3 year olds :) Was a lot of fun. Even with Kyle's broken arm he was able to swim at the swim party. The water was 1-2 feet deep so he was able to walk around and splash with his cast cover on :) Happy boy!!!

I have to take him on Wednesday for the X-rays, than I have my doc appointment Thursday and his check up on Friday. 

I am still getting contractions, I swear last night baby flipped :/ not sure that is a good sign. (SIGH) Also my amniotic fluid level was at 24.7 if it was over 25 they would have needed to do the NST test. Thankfully we are Ok!!!!!! The doctor thinks the contractions are from the extra fluid but IDK :( 

Happy 37 weeks here and ALMOST OVER!


----------



## Sarah lo

Kyles, I cannot believe you are 37 weeks already! :) time has just flown since wesley was born. He's 8 weeks old today and I really don't know where the time has gone! I really hope you get some relief from those contractions soon though, it must be awful :( 

Aww that's great that kyle still got to enjoy his parties :) 

Yay, well done Leo sleeping 11-5 last night :happydance: 

Have a great time on your jollys, saz! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Well girls, I've just cancelled wesley's tongue tie appointment! :)

I mentioned last week that I thought it might have broken on its own because he's more settled, I'm not sore anymore and he's not feeding frequently anymore. Well I took him to see the breastfeeding counselor yesterday and she said he is feeding beautifully now and that if he'd fed like that when I first went to see her she wouldn't have referred us. She said it hasn't broken but she thinks its "fixed" itself because his chin has grown. 

Today I took him to get weighed again and he's put on another 5oz since last week so he's doing great there too, and after speaking with the HV I made the decision to cancel his snip :happydance:

Kyles, how are you feeling now? Still having those nasty contractions?


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Hooray for Wesley and you!
That is awesome news!!!! So glad you won't have to go through with the appointment!

Gaining weight beautifully as well!

Still getting those nasty contractions :/ They are on and off and sometimes painful sometime not. :sigh:

19 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so ready now! Started getting more mucus coming out..... hoping it is the plug slowly giving way :) 

How are you feeling ? How is Wesley sleeping?


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes it probably is the plug starting to come away, its a good sign, it means your cervix is starting to change shape :thumbup:

I cannot wait to find out what you're having :)

We're good, it occurred to me today that we seem to be just about past that horrible sleep deprived newborn stage. I don't think he's necessarily sleeping better but more like I'm used to the lack of sleep :)


----------



## kylesmom

I know that feeling and i DREAD that all over again.

Took Kyle 6 weeks.. Hoping this one is just as short to get it right!

Progress is always making me a happy camper :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha not much longer now :hugs:

We've had a lovely chilled out day today. Toddler group in the morning, lunch outside in the sunshine then we've spent the rest of the afternoon cuddling up watching TV. Wesley has slept most of the afternoon away! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Very nice! That sounds like a nice day!!!!!!!!

Last night we had a very eventful night.

My neighbors parrot ended up in our tree over night. I posted it on fb that we found this african grey bird and within MINUTES someone contacted the owner. We had ladders, and about 5 guys trying to catch this bird!

No luck, the bird flew a few streets over :( I felt so bad. But the wonders of social networking are amazing! I can't believe the owner was found minutes after i posted about it.

We are going to get Kyle's arm x-rays tonight. Hopefully we will see if it is broken or not :(

Fingers crossed it isn't but i am almost 99% sure it is :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow that is pretty cool that they found you in minutes. Such a shame the bird got away though. 

Poor kyle, I hope its good news at the docs tonight (not sure about the time difference, you might have already been?)

We've got wesley's first injections in about half an hour :( I suppose I should get a move on really! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh for fecks sake! The three of us don't half have some rotten luck with these babies of ours, first Leo's weight, then kyles' baby's kidneys, now this!

So I've just got back from wesley's 8 week check and she's referring him for an ultrasound on his heart because he has a murmur apparently. I don't get it, he had that extra scan with the heart specialist at 20 weeks and he signed us off as totally normal. When the midwife would listen with the doppler she said he had a really strong heartbeat. When he was newborn the doc had a really good listen to his heart because of us having that extra scan and she said it sounded absolutely fine. But now out of the blue the GP says there might be a problem :shrug:

I'm sure its nothing, he's never shown any signs of having a problem. He's happy, alert, feeds well etc. But its still such a worry :(


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah i am so sorry. I wouldn't worry about it honestly. 

When Kyle was born one doc said he had a murmur and EVERY TIME after we had him checked NO ONE could find it. Get a second, and third opinion. If he does have one it is nothing to worry about, my 25 year old sister has one ;)

I know it is frustrating but everything will be ok, just get him re checked.


Kyle's arm i have no idea the results yet, Probably won't know till I take him to the ortho doc tomorrow. We went after 5pm to get the x rays and they said the tech to read them left for the day (figures) 

I have my doctor appointment tonight so lets hope there is some sort of dilation or progress..... I am still rather HIGH, baby barely dropped (Sigh)


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles :hugs: I'm not overly worried at this stage to be honest, he had a really detailed scan done by the specialist when I was pregnant and he was happy that everything was OK so I'm sure its nothing.

Fingers crossed for good doctors appointments for both you and kyles.


----------



## kylesmom

Did you make your appointment? Let me know when it is :hugs: to you :)

Will let you know how the doc appointment goes!


----------



## shradha

Hi !!!! I too was diagnosed to be having hypothyroidism when I was expecting... now its under control. ... planning to start ttc#2 from next month...... 
Sarah dont worrry ...... my sil lo has murmur. He is a healthy kid and everything is fine....
Kylesmom- how is Kyle?


----------



## Sarah lo

They're going to send us a letter to confirm when his appointment is. no doubt it will be miles away again too as we live in the middle of nowhere! 

Hi shradha :hi: welcome. thank you for that. It seems its quite a common thing. I've been doing some googling today (as we all do! :) ) and it does sound as though its very likely nothing to worry about. He's a happy, healthy little thing so I just can't see there being a problem. 

So you're going to start TTC next month, how exciting :) are you doing anything to prepare? What are your thoughts on having 2? I was terrified at the thought of having 2 children, it is hard work and you have to be super organised or everything goes belly up but I'm absolutely loving it so far :D :cloud9:


----------



## shradha

Sarah..... I started taking folic acid tablets. ... apart from that. ... I am mentally and physically prepared. .... next year before I get my son admitted to nursery I want the baby. ....I am a big nervous as how it would be having 2.....now shresh takes my whole time...


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like you're all set! :thumbup:

You will be absolutely fine with 2, honestly. At the moment it feels like shresh takes up all your time but its amazing how you just find the time for LO as well. I admit I found it hard at first when baby Wesley wanted to feed around the clock but now at 8 weeks its much easier, Wesley doesn't need to feed as often and olivia has started to accept that she can't have my attention all the time. Most of the time, though Wesley just fits in around us. I put him in the pram or the carrier and he sleeps while I get on with olivia or my housework :)


----------



## kylesmom

Hi :waves: welcome!

Aww congrats on ttc#2!!! very exciting and scary :)

My thyroid issue is under control as long as I get blood work done every 6-8 weeks. I did go up in the dosage once I became pregnant. So once you do get that BFP go to the doc for blood work so they can check your dosage :)

They didn't do an internal check this week ( i was so upset) LOL I wanted to see how dilated i am :( Now i have to wait till July 3rd heheh.

Also the doc said "he" sounds great (during heart check) GUTTED...... I really hope he doesn't know if the baby is a he or she. I lasted 37 and a half weeks NOT knowing. 

He did tell me prior that they just call all babies HE and they don't know what we are having unless we say so. I know he never looked at the computer either. So i honestly don't think the doctor knew what we were having. Still sucks!

I have Kyle's appointment for his arm in an hour (FINGERS CROSSED) that the cast comes off. We shall see.....


----------



## shradha

Thanks kylesmom....Yea....I am checking every month. ... I am on 100mg... how much do you take.....

Sarah- thanks... I will be needing tips from you and kylesmom....


----------



## kylesmom

Pre pregnancy i was only on 50mg. When i found out they upped my dosage to 75mg.

I am sure after the pregnancy I am going to be a roller coaster :)

I have been on 75 mg the whole time and going good!


RESULTS ARE IN: Doc appointment for Kyle...........................

He broke his ELBOW!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHH 

3 more weeks in the cast. Poor peanut :( 
He will be holding his new brother/sister while in a cast :( So upsetting but we hope JUST three weeks. We are getting one of those pump casts covers so he can at least try to swim :)

Lesson learned- when toddler wakes up in the morning GET OUT OF THE SHOWER AS FAST AS YOU CAN lolol.


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol kyles, I'm sure the doc didn't actually think your baby is a boy, and even of he did he doesn't know for sure. I was told boy and girl by various midwives throughout my pregnancy. One even told me it sounded "like a girl with a bit of boy thrown in" :haha:

Aww poor kyle :( at least he will still be able to swim though x


----------



## kylesmom

yea i hope he didn't ruin the surprise with only 2 weeks left to go!!!!!! LOL

I would be happy either way though.


Yea Kyle is a trooper but i feel sooooooo bad its my fault he's in a cast lol

How is Wesley doing? And Olivia?


----------



## SazzleR

I'm back!!! :D Had a lovely break in Center Parcs but I am bloody exhausted now! All the activities took it out of me & it was hard going without having DH with us. Even though my parents were there & were great, it's not the same as having DH. 

I've missed a lot!

Kyles, gutted on the lack of internal. I'm positive the contractions will have done some good work for you though. And poor Kyle :cry: Stuck in pot for another 3 weeks :( Bless him. I'm sure the extra sound tech wasn't revealing the gender. I'm excited to find out! I know you want a girl but you need a boy to go with Leo & Wesley now :haha:

Oh, Sarah :hugs: I'm sure there's no murmur there if so many people have checked him over but it's worrying nonetheless :( Good news on the tongue tie snip not being needed though :thumbup:

:wave: Hi Shradha! Good luck with TTC! And welcome!


----------



## kylesmom

Welcome back! Glad the trip.was fun!!!! Rest up! Is DH home with you now?

Thanks for the positive vibes :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww kyles, its not your fault he's in a cast. It could have happened to any of us. I leave olivia out of my sight all the time when I need to get things done. Sometimes it just can't be helped. You were just unlucky :hugs:

The little and large monsters are both doing well. We had a really great day today actually. Olivia has been so naughty lately, she's going through a bit of a threenager phase at the moment and she's just absolutely horrid but today she was in a really good mood and I had my lovely little girl back for the first time in ages. And Wesley, bless him, slept most of the day away after having his jabs yesterday :)

Welcome back saz! I'm glad you had a good time. 

You are so wrong about the gender though, kyles needs a little girl because olivia is massively outnumbered at the minute :winkwink: 

Thanks for the hugs. I'm really not that concerned for the time being. Its like you say, he's had so many checks, one of which was a scan done by a heart specialist who signed us off as low risk.


----------



## SazzleR

Yeah, Kyles, DH is at home with us. He couldn't come last week cos due to be being a teacher he can't take holiday during term time & the schools here don't break up for the summer til the end of July. 

I swear Leo has forgotten our house by being away 5 days :haha: He's been staring around & cooing away at everything today, like he's never seen it all. Bless him! 

He did another 11-5 sleep last night :happydance: 

I went & joined Weight Watchers today. God, I'm fat!!! I was sure I hadn't put on as much weight as with Rex but I weigh more now than when I went after having Rex :dohh: I did the start the pregnancy 12lb heavier but I'm 6lb heavier now so I only put on 6lb less :cry: Aw well, I had fun eating what I wanted for the last time! We're deffo not having any more so this is it now. Get back into dieting & exercising & get my body back into some kind of shape!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww saz im sure u look amazing.this will be our last as well. I really hope breast feeding will help me lose the weight some but i will be trying hard to get my weight down as much as possible.

Weight watchers is amazing. Just stay on target! You can do it! 

We had a 5 am start time. Really Kyle!!!!!

I had my nieces bday party today solo with Kyle while dh worked. Omg awful is all i can say. Overtired 2 year old who was sooooo bad and bit icing off of 5 cupcakes. Tirned lights on and offran mad and refused to eat anything non sugar coated all while not getting a nap . I was exhausted and we were only there 2 hrs!!!!! Of course the second we got in the car he was passed out! 

We are going to our yearly town fair tonight. Lets hope i can get some actual food in his body that isnt candy coated.......


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww bless little Leo, I guess his memory isn't all that great just yet :haha: and well done little man for sleeping 11:00 till 5:00 that's fantastic! :) Wesley slept from 7:30 till nearly 1am last night so he's on the right track too. 

I've got him in his crib tonight, normally he starts off the night in his bouncy chair then goes into his crib after his first feed, then into my bed after his second feed. But I'm finding that he's only in his crib for an hour before he's up again so hardly spends any time in it and I'm worried that he might reject the crib altogether before too long. So he's gone in it straight away tonight for his big sleep. I also hope that if I do that every night, as his big sleep gets bigger and bigger, we should hopefully get to the point where he's in the crib the majority of the night and just getting into my bed for the last couple of hours. (Or that's the plan at least!) Unfortunately the baby monitor isn't charged so I'm stuck in bed next to him lol 

Wesley had his first bottle of EBM today :happydance: I was so worried we'd left it too late to try the bottle but he was absolutely fine and chugged it like a champ! We went to the swimming baths (because olivia has managed to get all 10 "stay in your bed all night" stickers for her reward chart) I took olivia in the pool while DH sat in the viewing gallery with Wesley. He slept most of the time we were there but just as olivia and I finished and went to get DH, he woke up for a feed so we arrived just in time to see him having his first ever bottle. He was falling asleep on it and everything :) so I feel much happier now knowing that I can leave him for short periods and he will get fed OK. And have the opportunity to have a bit of freedom now and again.... I might even be able to get my hair done! :) 

Ugh, don't talk to me about dieting. I'm the same, I tried so hard not to put on weight this time and I did so well until the last couple of months when I gave in to my chocolate and peanut butter cravings, and that week when I went overdue, well I just went absolutely nuts comfort eating. I did think I'd overall done better than last time but I weigh exactly the same as I did after having olivia, which is 2 stone too much :( I started back on my fitness pal last week...and lasted 4 days :dohh: I did lose 2lbs in those 4 days though so I know its going to fall off when I finally set my mind to it....but I just can't seem to do just that :( I have major chocolate abuse issues at the moment, I'm eating a big bar or bag of minstrels nearly every day and its getting to the point where I'm craving it like some kind of minstrel addict. The thing is its my only pleasure in life at the moment. I can't drink because I BF and co-sleep, I don't smoke, I've cut right back on my beloved coffee to just one cup every morning, I don't go anywhere or see anyone, DH is hogging the telly for the football so when I get the kids off to bed on a night, the only thing I have to help me wind down is my lovely chocolate. If I could just ditch the chocolate, I probably wouldn't need to diet.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi Kyles! It took me so long to write that essay that I missed your post :dohh: :haha:

5am, kyle what are you playing at?! Poor mummy! 

Ha ha nothing worse than a hyperactive toddler at a birthday party without a nap! Reminds me of the Halloween party I took olivia to last year. It was from 4pm till 6pm and straight after nursery so she was already tired when she got there. We could see her and her little friends getting worse and worse and WORSE as they got more and more tired and ate more sweets. She was an absolute overtired grumpy mess by home time :dohh:

I hope you enjoy the fair and get kyle fed :)


----------



## SazzleR

How did it go in the crib, Sarah? I STILL can't get Leo to go down in his basket before his last feed :dohh: Gonna try & crack it this week!

Yay to the bottle! Leo had a couple of EBM bottles when we were away last week when went for a massage one day then for a spa afternoon. It's so nice knowing you have the option :)

Sarah, I was exactly the same with food before something clicked in my head last week & I'm now in the zone :haha: It was probably spending so much time in a swimming costume tbh! I'm convinced BF makes you crane sweet stuff cos I was also eating stupid amounts of chocolate as my only pleasure. Pretty sure I was eating my feelings :dohh: But you've only got 2st to lose! You'll easily do that! I have 3st to lose :blush: to get back to my pre-Leo weight & 4st to my pre-Rex weight. That's BAD!!! But I'm determined now. Let's see how it lasts!

Kyles, that is a nightmare party :( Especially when so heavily pregnant. :hugs: When Rex is tired, he also gets in a big fat mood & will demand sweet things to eat which then makes the tantrums worse when I refuse :dohh: He's been sleeping pretty well recently *touches wood*

Back to normality tomorrow with both the boys on my own :( Got serious post hol blues this weekend after all the people & activities of last week.


----------



## Sarah lo

The crib did not go down very well at all last night :( he woke up pretty much as soon as I'd finished writing my last post on here last night and I fed him, put him back in his crib and he slept only until midnight then refused to go back in the crib. He came into my bed after that but was restless all night. He's back in his bouncy chair tonight needless to say. I think he just plain doesn't like the crib :( 

It is nice to know i have the option of giving a bottle but I'm really struggling to pump a decent amount of milk. I have been pumping every night after he goes to sleep but I'm only getting an ounce or two. Will the amount I can pump increase if I keep doing it at the same time every night?

Ha ha congratulations on getting into the zone! :) I wish I was. I'm really good at dieting once I get in the zone but getting there is a real problem for me. I really miss keeping fit too. I used to do 5 classes a week but now I just can't get away to do them. Plus my 2 favourite classes, step aerobics and total body workout fall right on Wesley and Olivia's bath/bed time routine and no way could DH cope with that on his own at this stage :( 

I definitely think BF makes you crave sweet stuff too. I feel as though I need calories fast a lot of the time so I snack on junk. 4 Stone, ouch! Weight watchers is really good though, I bet you lose the first couple of stone really quickly :) 

Aw :hugs: for the holiday blues. I'm on my own with the monkeys tomorrow as well and I'm really struggling to think of something to do with them. Olivia is a pain in the bum if I don't get her out and about doing things but I'm starting to run out of new ideas already.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( That's a shame about the crib. He's stuck downstairs for a while longer then! Just like Leo :dohh: I keep thinking about moving Leo out of our room into his cot but then I get cold feet about him waking Rex up or the other way around. Decided to move him after our holiday to Cornwall at the end of July cos he'll be in with us then anyway. 

I just want him to go down somewhere in the evenings!! Starting to work on that tomorrow. Like you, I'd like to have some time to go swimming & back to the gym but at the minute I can't cos I'm needed for 'resettling with boob' duties :haha: Until I know he goes down & stays down until the last feed, I just can't get away :( I loved going to the gym twice a week while DH did bath & bedtime after my days at home with Rex. That was my break! And I'd love to do it again. One day!! Think I might have to dust off some fitness DVDs until then but it's not the same. But like you say, it's not fair to leave DH to battle bath & bedtime alone just yet. 

4st m, I know, ouch indeed :blush: Deep down I know I'll probably never realistically get down to my pre-Rex weight but I'd like 3.5st off for definite. I lost 2.5st on WW after having Rex then another half a stone by low carbing so I know I can do it. It's just sticking to it long term that's the trouble. Might have to get a weight loss ticker so everyone can see on here how I'm doing & shame me into it :haha: 

I'm struggling to think of something to do tomorrow as well :( Will wait & see what the weather is doing in the morning. Got my Tesco shop coming first thing & I need to go post some letters but that won't be enough to occupy Rex!


----------



## Sarah lo

Well, we had another horrible night with Wesley again last night! Perhaps the crib wasn't to blame the other night. I wonder if its to do with the jabs that he got last week. He's had a bad tummy ever since he had them done :( 

It took until olivia was nearly a year old before I was able to leave DH to do her bed time routine because she was such a nightmare to settle. I hope I don't have to wait that long again to get back to the gym. There's no way I can get to my pre-baby weight without exercise as well, its just not sustainable with the amount of food I like to eat :haha:

I have a plan for something to do today! I need to go and do a food shop and there's a big Morrison's about 15 miles away in Darlington, and nearby there's a big play park with gardens and an aviary with parrots, peacocks etc and a little ice cream shop. We'll go there first and morrisons on the way home. And wesley can have a sleep in the car on the way there and back. Sorted! I'm just tanking Wesley up with a big feed now and then we'll set off :)


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry you had another bad night :( Lep did his (current) usual but tonight the feat of getting him down earlier begins! Even it means I end up laid in bed next to him! :haha:

That sounds like a fab day out, Sarah :thumbup: I seriously couldn't face food shopping with the kids! Don't know how you do it. Ever since Rex learned to crawl & hated being sat in the trolley, I've done mine online. I usually get it delivered on a Monday morning :)

We've come to the local play centre. When I asked Rex what he wanted to do today that's what he said & a little girl from our street is here so it's been lovely so far as Rex has just been off playing with her! Getting to feed Leo on peace right now! Think this afternoon we'll walk to the post box & back via the park. Hopefully Leo will sleep on the way home from here so I can get lunch made & dinner prepped.


----------



## Sarah lo

These babies have a mind of their own don't they! Hopefully we will get them sorted before too long! 

Aww sounds like Rex is having a nice time :) we're still stuck at home lol! Wesley took such a long time to have his feed that I thought we might as well wait till after lunch otherwise olivia would be complaining of hunger the minute we got there. Now just waiting for her to finish her sandwiches. Seriously, how long does it take a toddler to eat 2 little sandwiches and a handful of cherry tomatoes?! :dohh:

The supermarket isn't all that bad for us. Wesley goes in the carrier so he's no bother. olivia is a bit more hit and miss. Sometimes she sits in the trolley and (apart from a bit of whining which is usually quite easily ignored), she's happy as long as I give her something to hold and let her put things on the conveyor belt at the end. Other times she wants out of the trolley and then she can be a bit of a menace! But even then she's not entirely unbearable. I do a shop every week so it never takes longer than maybe 3 quarters of an hour tops so I think that helps.


----------



## SazzleR

Hope you got out in the end, Sarah! Toddlers are sooo slow when it comes to food!

We've had a calm afternoon here :) Leo had a long nap in his car seat which let me prepare dinner & play with Rex. I actually had to wake him to feed in the end! He's definitely having a non hungry day. He's gone more than 3 hours between all his feeds today. I'd like to think it's that he's taking more so able to go longer but it's probably just a fluke!

Operation evening sleep begins in earnest tonight :haha: I won't get a look in with the geek thanks to DH watching the ruddy World Cup so I'll stay upstairs all evening if I have to!!


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies sorry for the bad night Sarah :(
Hope it goes well tonight.

Good luck saz on the sleeping tonight! 

Fingers crossed these boys get into a routine!! And let you momma's sleep :)

All is the same here. No baby yet :/ Lots of movement WAY WAY far down.
38 weeks today........ COME ON BABY!

Lots of back aches and i really feel like there is a watermelon in between my legs mostly LOL

We had an eventful busy weekend. From the bday party to the fair on Saturday. Kyle won 2 fish throwing balls into these little bowls it was pretty cool to see him so excited.

I had a bridal shower for a friend yesterday and i went together with a mutual friend who is single. She did NOTHIING but complain how she hates being single. (she has high standards) and she goes on free dating sites thinking "The one" will be on there. Drained my Sunday listening to it OVER and OVer lol

Hope you both had nice weekends.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yes we did get out in the end, but it was not quite the lovely relaxing afternoon I'd hoped it would be! It started off really well, we got parked right outside the park and olivia enjoyed the aviary and the play park. Then it looked like it might rain so I managed to entice her away from the swings with promises of ice cream! The ice cream man had Zaps! (remember zaps?) If not, they're ice lollies made of that not quite ice cream stuff that mini milks are made from but it's toffee flavour and multicoloured. They're so yummy! :) anyway, I got myself a zap and olivia a mini milk. It was all going so well until olivia dropped her lolly and insisted I give her my ice cream. Gutted. :( Olivia likes zaps too it turns out.

Shopping was STRESSFUL! Its not a supermarket I normally go to so it took me ages to find everything and Olivia was whining that she wanted to go home. It took us 2 hours and by the end Wesley was wanting a feed again, stupidly I thought he'd sleep on the way home but he didn't. He cried all the way home! :( 

That's great Leo is going 3 hours between feeds. It sounds about right for his age, Wesley now goes about 2-3 hours between feeds too, unless its a hot day then he "snacks" a lot more.

Good luck with operation evening sleep! :thumbup: :haha:

Kyles, not long to go now! Hang in there! :) come on baby!!!!

Aww that's so cute kyle got all excited about winning his fish :) do you already have a tank for the fish or did you end up having to buy everything for them?

Oh dear, your friend sounds very draining :( I have a friend like that too. She's not single but always complains that she's the only one not married and without kids. Kinda makes me feel guilty for being married with kids :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Aw, sorry your afternoon wasn't as great as you hoped, Sarah :( Shopping sounds like a nightmare. Get online & have it delivered. It's the way forward, I'm telling you! :haha:

Well, operation evening sleep was a complete & utter fail :dohh: Leo would not go down no matter what I did. He'd either wake up as soon as I put him down or woke up wriggling like 5 mins later :( I gave up at 9.30 & brought him back downstairs to sleep on DH while I had a bit of a break. He bloody well slept just fine then didn't he!! I honestly am lost for what to try. Rex always, always fed to sleep so I'm not very skilled in the getting-babies-to-sleep department! Why Leo doesn't fall asleep on the boob is a mystery to me :( Maybe it's cos we don't have the luxury of just sitting & feeding for hours like Rex did :shrug: Because of his weight issues, I've been waking him to feed him at 10.30/11 before I go to bed & he goes straight down after that, self-settles & sleeps for 5-6 hours. Why can't he do it earlier?! I honestly feel like he's never going to do to bed when Rex does :(

Rex came into our room at 2.30 this morning asking for his iPad :haha: I think he thought it was morning, bless him! DH had to get in bed with him to settle him again. Why can't my children sleep?!

I really need Leo to be good this morning. I'm at the dentist at 11 to have a chipped molar repaired. (The dentist wouldn't do it when I was pregnant for some reason.) So I really need him to either sleep or let in his pram contentedly while I'm in the chair. If he screams, I'll just have to rearrange I guess. Just wish I had someone who could have him for an hour for me but I don't :(

Weigh in for Leo this aft so I'll let you know how that goes. He had a really fussy, non-hungry day yesterday so not expecting great news if I'm honest.


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah sorry Shopping was a nightmare! I hate taking whinny toddlers to the grocery store. People stare LOL 

Saz what a terrible night :( Don't worry things will get better. He is still little 5-6 hrs of sleep is a great thing right now! Don't stress to much.

I hope your dentist appointment goes well with Rex there :/ Good luck at the weigh in today!!!


I am getting major cramping down low, real bad lower back pain and i feel like this baby will fall out lol.
I need to keep this little one in till July 5th. I have a lot going on with our schedules that I need this baby to stay put for 4 days!!!!!! I don't think that is going to happen though. The contractions are all the time as well. Not intense yet but things are working........


----------



## SazzleR

Leo was an angel at the dentist :D Woo'd all the dental nurses & receptionists & laid happy in his pram, staring at his favourite patterned toy while they fixed my tooth. My anaesthetic has only just worn off. After 4 hours!!! How much did he put in?!

Leo now weighs 12lb 9oz. Still just above the 50th & following his line nicely. We're officially off weekly weigh ins :happydance: Have to just go once a month like normal now. They did all his measurements today ready for his medical & jabs next week. He's 91st for length & head!!! He's obviously going to be tall & skinny like his grandad (my dad). And hopefully have lots of brains :haha:

Kyles, it seriously sounds like baby is getting ready to enter the world. I think you'll be (un?)lucky to see the 5th still pregnant by the sounds of it!


----------



## kylesmom

HOORAY!!!!!!!! So glad the dentist went well! And fantastic news for Leo!!!!!!! Porking up nicely :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh saz, I'm sorry little Leo is giving you a hard time in the evenings :hugs: I can't believe he doesn't feed to sleep, what's that all about! I'd be in a right mess if Wesley wouldn't feed to sleep, on the odd occasion where he's tired but too full to feed he's an absolute nightmare. Literally nothing works. My heart goes out to you :( 

LOL at Rex coming into your room in the night asking for the iPad! :haha: I can relate, a few weeks ago Olivia came trotting into our room at 3am asking for me to read her superworm book to her! :haha:

That's fantastic Leo has gained weight again, and what a little champ being good for you at the dentist too! I'm impressed :) I have to go for a filling on the 11th too, MIL said she'll have Wesley for me, although her health is not great, she's ill in bed at least twice a week so I could very well end up in the same situation :-/ 

Kyles, it sounds as though that baby of yours is ready to make an appearance! I hope its not too much longer for you (but after the 5th lol) 

We had a much better night last night, and today went much smoother than yesterday too :) we had a walk into town, I was so impressed Olivia managed most of the walk, 15 minutes to the shops and then all the way up the high Street and back, then on the way home she asked to go on the buggy board. But its definitely the furthest she's ever walked :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh I forgot to say we have wesley's heart appointment now, its not until the 19th August. I guess its not that serious!


----------



## kylesmom

great news Sarah!!!! That's great about the walk and Wesley's heart :)

Glad things are going well sleeping too!!

Can't believe you both have 2 month olds already!!!!!!! Time surely flies!


I stood up a bit ago and had MAJOR pelvic pain. MAJOR. Could barely walk. Someone is wanting out and possibly sooner than later.........


----------



## SazzleR

Come on baby Kyles!! Make an entrance!! 

Glad you had a better day, Sarah :thumbup: Good on Olivia for walking all that way, bless her. Rex walks on the school run with his CM these days & it's a fair walk there & back twice a day. They are capable of more than you think!

Great news on the appointment. I agree. It totally can't be urgent if it's so far away. That's reassuring. 

I don't why Leo doesn't feed to sleep. He never has. He'll
Sometimes have a post-boobie snooze but wakes up as soon as you move him. Tbh I'm starting to wonder if I have an overactive let down :shrug: He's a fussy feeder & really windy. He often pulls off at the start of a feed, especially on a morning when my I have fuller breasts. When he does pull off I can see the streams of milk coming out of my nipple & both our clothes end up soaked. And he never comfort sucks. All these things are signs. He's also a quick feeder compared to Rex. :shrug: I suppose he'll just adapt. 

I managed to get him down in his basket at 7.30 tonight & he was completely sparko. Arms & legs out, the lot. He woke up after 30 mins :dohh: DH settled him but he only stayed asleep for 10 minutes & was screaming :( Why won't he sleep?!!! So he's now laid across my knee with his head resting on a sofa cushion cos he doesn't want to be cuddled but won't let me put him down either. Argh!!!! It's driving me mad!!! I neeeeeeed sons down time :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Perhaps "sleeping well" is a little too strong a phrase, when I say we had a much better night, I mean up 3 times for a feed and up for the day at 7:00 as opposed to 5 or 6 times and up for the day at 5:30 :haha:

Ouch! That sounds painful! I think baby is getting ready! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh what a nightmare, saz! I know how you feel unfortunately, Wesley is being a pain in the arse tonight too :( he's normally soundo by now but he's still wide awake. DH is currently bouncing him in his bouncy chair but its really not helping. He had a 4 hour sleep this morning while we went round the shops and then was up all afternoon from 1:00 till 5:00 then had just a tiny sleep so he's obviously overtired. I have no idea what to try now :(


----------



## kylesmom

I guess i spoke to soon :( i really hope these little boys give you mommas a break soon! Could be a growth spurt perhaps?


----------



## Sarah lo

Its 10:45 and he's only just fallen asleep. I daren't put him down now! :( 

I was thinking growth spurt too because whenever he's been on the boob tonight he's been sucking ferociously and clawing at me with his hands as if to try and make the milk come quicker. But he's not due a growth spurt as far as I'm aware and there's no wonder week due either :shrug: so the only other thing I can think of is over tiredness.


----------



## kylesmom

Well i hope he stays asleep and you get some peace and quiet :) its only 7pm here


----------



## Sarah lo

No such luck! I kind of hoped that with him going down at nearly 11:00 last night he would have his big sleep and not get up until maybe 3 or 4 am. No such luck. He still got up at all his usual times starting from 12:00 then got me up for the day at 6am :dohh: he's still feeding like he's ravenous now. I wonder if its due to his decrease in appetite after his injections last week and now he's having to rebuild my supply?

Olivia has been at it again too. She woke up crying at 3am and when DH went to settle her she carried on screaming for me. I had to go in and trybto settle her she quietened down but wouldn't fall asleep. Then Wesley started crying so I had to leave her to go and feed him. DH took over again and she screamed the house down and started hitting DH! She was like something possessed. In the end DH went to sleep in her bed and I brought her into bed with me and Wesley. 

The thing is that she's meant to be going for a picnic in the park with her little friend today and in the middle of it last night DH said she can't go so now I'm having to decide whether she goes or not. I've told her she has to be on her best behaviour all morning. I think she's started telling lies too because she said DH told her she can go this morning and that he already called her friend's mum and told her yes so I can't say no. But DH said its up to me and he was still very angry with her when he left for work. I can't believe it, she's only been able to talk for like 3 months and she's lying already! :cry:


----------



## SazzleR

:hugs: Sarah. That is one rough night. That's a tough call on the picnic. Do what feels right to you. Think I'd be tempted to let Rex go if it was me but I can be a bit soft :haha:

Leo & I ended up napping on the sofa while DH was out playing footy. He woke me when he got in but then I drifted back off & he woke me at the end of the USA footy match so I assumed it was 11pm, not realising it'd gone into extra time! It was a late, late feed for Leo! He slept til 5.30 then though with a little dummy popping in at 4 :)

A quiet day for us today. Going to go get Leo a bath seat so he can go in the big bath. He's getting too long for the baby bath now & keeps kicking off the end & jerking backwards :wacko: It'll be nice to have both hands free for bath time too :)


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm a bit too soft too lol. I've let her sweat all morning and just told her now that her friend can come to play. Its been a good bribe to get her to do things for me all day actually, "tidy up your toys or I'm going to call T's mummy and tell her she can't come " :) to be fair, I don't actually have her mummy's phone number so I couldn't have cancelled if I'd wanted to but she doesn't know that :haha:

That's great you guys had a better sleep last night :) we seem to alternate between us :haha:

I've had Wesley in his (bright pink!) Bath seat in the big bath since birth. I don't like holding him with one hand while trying to bath him with the other, I'm scared I'll drop him!


----------



## SazzleR

Do you put them in the bath together, Sarah? Think I'm going to cos I think Rex'll love it! :) We had a foam wedge thing with Rex from 3 months but had to chuck it once he could confidently sit up cos it went all manky with the water. This is a Summer one from Asda. Got him blue! After using my sister's LG's pink one the same in Center Parcs last week :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

:hugs: sarah. Sorry you had an awfully rough night!
I would let Kyle have the play date as well (softy) but i would use a million bribes as well hehehehe


Still no baby yet :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes they've been going in the bath together for about a month now. I started off bathing them separately, Wesley first and Olivia would help then I'd get him out and wrapped in a towel and let him kick about on the changing mat while I did olivia's bath - sounds great in theory but the reality of it was very different! She would spend his bath time complaining that she wanted to get in and then he would scream all the way through her bath 

So now they go in together, Olivia sits in the bath and helps bath Wesley, then I wash her and do her teeth. When wesley's all clean I get him out and dried while Olivia plays a bit longer then DH comes to get Wesley while I play with Olivia and then get her dried. It works really well for us. She's actually really gentle in the bath with him, apart from her obsession of poking him in the willy :dohh: poor little thing! :haha: 

Aww still no baby :( we're into the big wait now! 

We went to the park for their picnic in the end. It was nice to see her having so much fun. We've told her she can go swimming with her friend if she stays in her bed every night and gets 8 more stickers for her chart. Hopefully that will stop her doing it again. Honestly, I never thought I'd be one of those parents who had to bribe my kid to behave! :blush: :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I put them in together. Rex loved it, bless him. He was so careful & gentle when he helped to wash him. And Leo was absolutely beaming away at his big brother :cloud9:

That's bath time sorted & way less stressful. Just got to crack the actual bedtime now :wacko: Rex is pretty good but Leo is another story. Same problem tonight. He went down great. For all of 30 bloody minutes. Then that was it. He's fidgeting & fighting sleep. Argh!!! I neeeeeed some time in the evening just to chill out. It's really getting me down now, 10 weeks in :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

It makes bath time soooo much easier when you put them in together doesn't it? :) that's so sweet Rex was really gentle with his little brother, bless him! 
 
Aww sorry you're still struggling with bed time :( naughty Leo. I wish I knew what else to suggest :hugs:

Wesley hasn't slept very well all day and I thought we were in for a repeat of last night but he's gone down now thankfully. He's in his bouncy chair and keeps stirring every few minutes so god knows if he'll stay down. 

Babies man!!


----------



## kylesmom

Thats wonderdul about bath time with the boys. So glad Rex was gentle :) 

I hope both babies settle somewhat for the night for you both :/


----------



## Sarah lo

Thanks kyles, he slept till 11:30 in the end which is his normal routine, then refused the crib and got into my bed as usual.

Hey guess what I've just noticed, there's almost the same age gap between all our older kids. 
3 months 2 weeks between Rex and Olivia; and 3 months 3 weeks between Olivia and Kyle. How cool is that!

Saz, as the only York native I know, what is Selby like? I'm starting to look at houses down there as I want to be moved by the time I go back to work and there's a huge difference in house prices between York and Selby. Is there a reason for that or is it just because its further away? There's some lovely houses there in our price range whereas if we bought something in York we'd have to compromise hugely :(


----------



## kylesmom

Sorry Sarah ONE DAY That baby will sleep in his crib :)

That is neat the age gaps. Didn't even realize it :) 

Still no change on my end:( Cramps down low baby isn't moving as much because there is NO ROOM!!!!!!!!!!

I feel like i have more mucus than normal these days. All good signs.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Kyles! Baby is too comfy :hugs:

That is cool about the age gap, Sarah :) Have you started to think about Olivia's bday yet? Is she having a party? What are you getting her? I'm already starting to think of Christmas ideas :haha: God knows what I can but Leo though! He has all Rex's old toys :(

Selby is ok. Nowhere near as nice as York obviously! We used to go to the pool there all the time when we were kids as it had slides :haha: But I would say that traffic on the A19 getting into York from Selby on a morning is really awful. All York traffic is pretty bad but that route gets pretty clogged with it being single carriageway the whole way. Not sure how regular the trains are but think they're pretty frequent. The villages on the A19 into York like Riccall & Escrick are nicer than Selby itself I'd say but I imagine they're pricey too?


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww kyles, that naughty baby needs to be evicted! I actually can't wait for you to have him/her, the time is really dragging now. 

I'm really excited for olivia's birthday, its 5 weeks away and I've got it all planned out already :) I've booked her a bouncy castle party at our local community centre and we're going to invite all her little friends from nursery and all our friends' kids. Its going to be epic! :) she's never had a birthday party before, we've only ever had the family round so it will be all new to her. MIL is going to make her a peppa pig cake :) Wesley will get to enjoy himself too as we'll have about 5 babies coming and I'm going to set up a baby play area in the corner :)

Presents-wise we bought her a toy supermarket about 5 moths ago when it was on offer on groupon, £30 down from £80! Its been sitting in a big box in the corner of our living room ever since and Olivia knows its for her but doesn't know what it is lol. My mum is getting her a slide for the garden and I think FIL is looking at trampolines (to keep at their house hopefully!)

I know what you mean about struggling to think of things to get the baby. I almost begrudge buying new things for him but as a second child myself I know how annoying it is only ever getting hand-me-downs. At least they won't notice for the first couple of years!

Will have to have a good think about where to move to. There's pros and cons to both living in York or further away. I have seen a couple of houses in riccall over the last few months. There was a nice one in Huntington too at one point -apparently their school is really good? I'll have to keep an eye out for new ones coming up.


----------



## kylesmom

Aww that party sounds like it is going to be a blast! I bet you cant wait to see her reaction to the present in the box :)

I am at the doc now for my 38 week check. This week is an internal yahoo. Lets hope we have more than 1/2cm dilation!!!!


----------



## kylesmom

Well this baby is too comfortable. No dilation and 50% effaced. Staying high and staying put (sigh) i was hoping for 6 cm and head to L&D lol. Wishful thinking....


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww kyles that sucks :(

It's just like I was, at 38 weeks I was convinced the baby was coming any minute and then he outwitted me. Anything can happen though, look at saz, she went for her sweep and was not dilated at all then like 12 hours later Leo was here!


----------



## SazzleR

Yes, exactly! Don't lose hope, Kyles! I was totally fed up after my sweep & there was no progress then 9 hours later, Leo was here! :D

That party sounds amazing, Sarah! Can we come?! :haha: That's the bonus of summer bdays. You can have outdoor things like bouncy castles! 

Huntington is lovely. My dance classes were there, my ex lived there & my cousin now lives there with his family. The comp is one of the best schools in York. :thumbup:

I had the evening from hell last night. I ended up in tears in front of Rex :blush: DH was out on his department's end of year meal so it was solo bath & bed time for me. Bath time was great then I brought them back downstairs to feed Leo while Rex had his milk while playing on the iPad. He was practically drifting off at this point but Leo took a while to feed & wouldn't settle afterwards. By the time I'd got Leo to settle in his swing, Rex had got a second wind & wouldn't let me read him a bedtime story & wouldn't lay down with me. He was over tired & hyper. He bit, hit & kicked me :( Then Leo started crying so I had to come downstairs to settle him & Rex them got up and was charging around upstairs & in his play room. It was ping pong them between them both. In the end I gave up on Rex & just concentrated on settling an upset Leo. Rex came downstairs & I just ignored him. He asked for his tele on but I said no so he sat on the sofa watching recorded Coro with me. He knelt up & I thought he was going to start again but he flopped on his front on a cushion & passed out!! This was 9.30 :( DH got in at 11 by which time I'd managed to carry Rex up to bed (not an easy task! He's so heavy!) so all looked calm to him. Don't think he knew what to do when I burst into tears!! Luckily, DH has an INSET day today where he doesn't have to go in so I've had a lie in with Leo til 8.30 & feel better now. Just wish my kids would sleep :cry:


----------



## shradha

Kyesmom- you are sooo close.... Must be waiting to hold your LO........

Sarah- the party sounds cool.... I am sure olivia is going to have a blast...I wish I was staying next to your place....:winkwink:

Sazzle- sad to know you had a rough night..... So kids are generally naughty....I always used to think my LO gives me tough time....but I guess the story is all the same....now when I think about it....what is going to happen when I have another baby....it will be tough..:hugs:Hope today is a better day for you.....


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls! 

Oh Saz what a night from hell. That sounds awful :( i sure hope dh helps you out today! 

Well ladies Kyle has a fever and has since last night. He seems fine for the most part. More mellow than normal. Round the clock meds to keep the fever down. Now i need to keep this bay in till after he gets better. I hope i dont get it too. I think he got it from the bday party last weekend or the fair. Sigh.


----------



## Sarah lo

Saz, what an awful time you had last night :( :hugs: you're not alone, I've cried in front of Olivia a few times when I've been struggling with the two of them. What makes it worse is that olivia will then come and put a hand on my leg and say its alright mummy :( I hope things are going better for you tonight

lol yes you can come to olivia's party, and shradha you can come too :haha: its not an out door party the bouncy castle will be inside :D

Aww poor Kyle, bless him! I hope he's better soon and doesn't give you too much grief :hugs:

Well I went to my local sling library today to get them to show me how to use that damn Moby. It was a bit scary, I was supposed to go with a friend from my breastfeeding group but she got caught up in town and didn't make it and I had to go in on my own! I thought it was going to be full of "crunchy earth mommas" with dreadlocks and hairy armpits but actually everyone was just normal, there were loads of squidgy newborns there :) and lots of new mums with no baby wearing experience just coming to have a look. The lady who ran it was lovely and she taught me how to put Wesley in with his legs dangling and he felt so cumfy and supported in it! She had a 2 year old little girl and she took a woven wrap out and just tied her up onto her back and carried on as if she didn't weigh anything. Amazing!


----------



## SazzleR

How's Kyle today? Hope he's feeling better. He's need to be healthy before you go into labour!

Glad you've sussed the Moby, Sarah :thumbup: I need to play with the legs out position cos Leo is so long he doesn't really fit in the newborn position very well anymore. I used the wrap loads at Center Parcs last week & he did look a bit short of space sometimes!

Rex has been on one today. Absolutely hyper :wacko: He was up at 5.45 too :( 

I'm still trying to get Leo down on an evening. Tonight I'm trying staying in the bedroom with him & timing 25 mins after I put him down to see if I can help him into his next sleep cycle without him fully waking up. I'm starting to panic that he's only managing to sleep for 30 mins at a time through the day & on an evening cos he's hungry. Everything I read about babies waking after 30 mins says to firstly check whether they're hungry, wet, cold etc. I'm know it's probably paranoia but I'm wondering whether he's not feeding right. I know the weight gain is ok & we're getting loads of big, wet nappies but I've just got this nagging feeling. Especially when I can only eversmshr to pump a few ounces at a time. If only we could see what comes out of our boobs!


----------



## Sarah lo

I actually found the legs out position much easier to do than legs in. Its basically tied the same way except instead of inserting their feet into the fold of the fabric you put their feet through both layers of the fabric, pull it up over their bum on either side then pull the "seatbelt" bit up as usual.

Oh poor you having a hyper toddler, there's nothing worse! Hopefully he will have tired himself out and will sleep in for you tomorrow :thumbup:

Good luck with Leo tonight. I don't know about the hungry thing, I guess its possible he's not tanking himself up enough before his early sleep. Does he feed right before he goes down? And do you let him have both boobs? You could always try that formula feed, you were planning to at 3 months anyway, its only a few weeks early and it might just help.

I know what you mean about the breastfeeding paranoia. I'm always stressing about it, especially when he keeps stretching his feeds further and further apart. He's now only having something like 5 feeds in the day and 3 during the night which totally freaks me out he's gone 4 hours between some feeds a few times this week :-/ but like you say, plenty of wet nappies and weight gain is all you need to know.

On a slightly lighter note, I joked about it a few weeks ago and we all laughed, but last night it actually happened.....Wesley has given me a boob hickey :rofl: I woke up this morning and DH said "woah you've hurt your nipple" and there it was in all its hickey-ish glory! He must've tried to latch himself on in the night and missed :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

I don't want to jinx it but Leo's been asleep upstairs in his Moses basket for just over a hour :happydance: A few more nights of this technique & he might get into the habit of sleeping longer. 

Yes, Sarah, he does feed right before he sleeps but is often about fussy cos he's tired so I don't think he's feeding as well as he could. Still considering the formula feed so will see how things go. 

BF paranoia is the worst! Everything you've just said is what is constantly going through my head. Leo only feeds 7 times in 24 hours now. When he wakes, mid morning some point, after lunch, tea time, before (what I'd like to be) bedtime, before I go to bed & early morning (about 5ish at the minute). At times over the past couple of weeks, he's also started to go 4 hours, especially between the first two or the mid morning & after lunch one if he's sleeping on me so slept a long time. Rex did the same & he gained weight like a trooper but with all the weigh ins with Leo, I can't help but worry about him doing it. 

My sister gave her LG her first taste of baby rice today. It's really not all that long & we'll be thinking of weaning. I weaned Rex early. He was 4 months when we started but he was huge & showing all the signs. I think Leo will be later but I better dig out my books cos I can't remember a thing about what to do :haha: I just take it for granted now that Rex eats normal food & have forgotten the journey there!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow I can't believe your sister's LO is weaning already, where has the time gone?! I've already had an invite to the weaning class at my local sure start centre. Don't think I'll bother going though. I didn't bother when Olivia was a baby and managed just fine. I weaned Olivia at 5 months. I hadn't meant to, I just bought a packet of baby rice because MIL had been banging on about it for weeks and I wanted to prove to her that Olivia wasn't ready but when I tried it she ate it all :dohh: I really enjoyed weaning last time, I got one of those beba baby food makers and made everything myself. 

This time I'm torn between doing that again or giving the BLW a go. It seems to be becoming a lot more mainstream now whereas when Olivia was a baby it just seemed to be a bit of a fad to me. I'm even finding that the HVs are recommending we skip the purées and they're usually WAY behind! I might have a read of the book and just see what's what.


----------



## SazzleR

I know, time has flown by! Think I'll do traditional weaning again. I looked into both last time & chose that cos I knew I wanted to stop BF at 6 months so wanted Rex to be eating a decent amount of home made, organic food & not just having tonnes of formula. He had finger foods from 6 months obviously. It worked well for us so will do the same with Leo I think. 

Last night was a success! Leo slept upstairs until I woke him for his late feed :happydance: And it didn't affect his later sleep either. Fingers crossed it wasn't a fluke & I can do the same with him tonight :D


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh well done Leo! Did he try to wake up after 30 minutes and you have to ease him back into another sleep cycle? Or did he just sleep? 

Wesley had a good night last night, he slept in his bouncy chair from 8-12, had a feed but then wouldn't go in the crib so he came into my bed, he woke for a feed at 4 then was up for the day at 6, so basically only up for 2 feeds all night! If I could just get him into that damn crib we'd be sorted!

Daytimes are not so great for us, however. He's been so grumpy the past week! He wants to be held all the time and fights his naps. He's basically screamed at me all morning today and I've had to resort to the Moby and even then he's still not happy, but at least my hands are free. He's flaked out on me now but he keeps waking up and crying till I rock him back to sleep. I wonder if he's got a pain or something. Poor baby :cry: 

I think they're due another wonder week next week aren't they? :-/

I'm still undecided about weaning. Like I said, I really enjoyed TW last time, especially inventing all my own recipes and seeing her enjoying it, I feel as though I'd miss out on all that with the BLW. I'm undecided about how long I plan to BF as well. I want to make it to 6 months and then see how I feel then. Ideally I'd love to make it to a year so i don't have to spend money on formula, but I don't know how I'll feel about him having teeth or if I could get my head around breastfeeding what is essentially a small toddler. I will just play it by ear I think and base the weaning around whatever I decide.


----------



## SazzleR

I considered going longer when I was pregnant with Leo to save on formula plus all the washing & sterilising. But I'm back at work, he'd have to have a bottle on an afternoon anyway so I'd only be doing the morning & bedtime feed 3 days a week so not sure if my supply would keep up. Plus, like you, I'm not sure about how I feel about teeth & a mobile baby feeding from me. He night just climb up & latch on :haha: I think I'll do 6 months again to make things fair between the two of them!

Edit: Should have also said, that I soothed him into his next sleep cycle by putting my hand on him & patting him before he stirred until he's gone into the next sleep cycle. Will do the same tonight & hopefully he'll eventually learn to do it for himself.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's a good point, wesley will only be 10 months when I go back to work. Maybe I'll continue to BF but just on a night and FF in the day time. We'll see how it goes.

I might try the soothing into the next sleep cycle when he's in his crib, he goes for about half an hour in it which is one sleep cycle isn't it. Its worth a go.. :)


----------



## SazzleR

I eventually got Leo down about 9 & he's still asleep. Not sure if it will last over the next few nights but I hope I've cracked the evenings. Please, Leo!

I think Leo might be prepping me for his next growth spurt cos he has fed for aaaaaages at every feed today. He fed for an hour & half at MIL's after Sunday lunch today. 90 mins!! Really, Leo?! My poor nipples are feeling it tonight :haha:

Eurgh, Sarah, just looked on my Wonder Weeks app & you're right. Only 5 days til the next leap :wacko: I feel like it's only 5 mins since the last one!

Definitely give the soothing to the next sleep cycle a go. I wait til 25 mins have passed then lay my hand on his chest & pat when he starts to stir then just sit with my hand on him until he drifts back off :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well I didn't even get a chance to try your method last night, saz. I had a rotten time putting them to bed :( Olivia fell asleep coming home from MILs yesterday and we stupidly let her nap again so at bed time she wasn't tired. Wesley had had barely any naps yesterday so when he finally fell asleep at 5pm I didn't want to wake him for his bath. DH held him while i put olivia to bed and thats where it all went wrong. Olivia wanted stories and to play jigsaws with me and it was about half an hour before I could get away.Wesley woke up then and I fed him back to sleep and was just settling him down when Olivia started kicking off shouting for me. I had to put wesley down to go to Olivia and asked DH to bounce him in his chair as he wasn't quite in a deep enough sleep to be left on his own yet. He didn't. He thought he'd go and make himself a coffee first instead so wesley woke up. Olivia insisted I sat with her till she fell asleep, it took till 9pm, then I had to go downstairs and start on wesley. He didn't go to sleep till 10:30 and didn't do his big sleep again. Both kids were still up at 5:30 this morning :( so now I have 2 grumpy kids and a banging headache :( 

How did Leo get on last night?


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies,

I haven't had much time to read up on your stories. I am training my temporary replacement this week for work (finally my boss hired someone)
I do apologize for not getting on here much.
Kyle has been very sick and FINALLY after 3 days broke his fever this morning.

What a whiney little boy :)

I did read some about breast feeding. Are you really planning to stop! I said the other day i want to go for a year lol. I wish! 
I think its fantastic you both made it to 2 months!

Glad Leo slept well last night. Sorry for the not so great night Sarah :(

We had Kyle in our bed every night this past weekend. Oh having a kid with a foot in your boob sideways in your bed is NOT fun :) DH slept on the couch all weekend lol.

I will try to stay as updated as possible. Still pregnant (BLAH) one week to go and I just know I am going to be overdue :( Doctor's appointment is on Wednesday this week :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aw kyles, when we didn't hear from you for a couple of days I thought maybe the baby was coming. No such luck! :( I hope you don't go overdue, it really sucks! Surely the odds are against all 3 of us going overdue, you'd think at least one of us would have their baby early! Same goes for gender, you'd think at least one of us would have a girl :haha:

Poor little kyle doesn't have much luck either, bless his little heart. How is he managing with his arm? Is he getting used to it now?

Your poor DH getting cast out of the bed :haha: just wait till baby arrives. I think since Wesley arrived, DH spends more time either on the sofa or in olivia's bed than he does in his own bed :) 

OMG I just had to stop typing there to go and check on Olivia, she was upstairs screaming her head off and I got such a fright - went upstairs expecting the worst, only to find her on her bed, not screaming with fright but screaming with laughter rolling her toy cars off the bed into her toy box! Little weirdo lol :wacko:

Well, touch wood, Wesley is having his first nap in his swing in ages, for the past week or two I've not been able to put him down but he's finally let me. I'm now enjoying a nice baby and toddler free sit down with a coffee right now, it's great :)


----------



## SazzleR

I came on earlier when Leo was asleep on me while me & Rex were watching a film but then I took too long typing & the page expired & I lost it all :dohh: Feeding Leo in the hope of him going down so have time to do it again!

Sorry to hear about your bad evening last night, Sarah. Been there! Total nightmare :( Rex was also up at 5.30 if that makes you feel any better :wacko:

The car thing is just like something I'd find Rex doing. Toddlers are mad!! :haha:

How did the swing nap go, Sarah? Despite starting to sleep soundly on an evening (well, a whole 2 nights!) Leo still will only do 30 mins exactly in his swing in the day. It's driving me nuts. To get him to have a half decent nap, one of us has to hold him. Lovely & great for resting but not so great for playing with Rex or getting stuff done around the house :wacko: I tried his Moses basket upstairs in the dark with white noise at lunchtime today after topping him up a bit to help him sleep. But :nope: still woke up crying after 30 mins. I can't sit with him in the day like I can on an evening to help soothe him into the next sleep cycle so I have no idea how I'm ever gonna get this child to sleep longer. 

Kyles, I have to admit that I thought the same as Sarah - that maybe baby was on its way. Gutted it's not! Hope it's good news at your appointment later in the week. 

Poor Kyle :( Good to hear he's on the up now. He's needs to be fighting fit to meet his new sibling. 

I'm having another 'I want to quit BF' days :( I'm sore from all the feeding yesterday & now thinking he maybe doesn't sleep soundly cos he's hungry. I know I'd be annoyed with myself for quitting & it's not fair on Leo when I fed Rex much longer. And Leo's sleep would still probably be crap in the day if I bottle fed. But it's just one of those days. I've been thinking today I'll stop at 3 months then maybe 4. I have to get to 6!


----------



## Sarah lo

Nah, I spoke too soon earlier. He woke up about 2 minutes after I wrote my last post. :dohh: he's exactly the same as Leo, saz. He only sleeps well if he's being held by someone. He sleeps in the sling and the pushchair too but that doesn't help me get anything done. It does my head in. And guaranteed minutes after I've settled him and sat down with him, Olivia will ask for something. (Even though I always ask her if she wants anything before I start on Wesley) :growlmad:

I must admit I have occasional doubts about BF but what does help keep me going is to bear in mind that moving Olivia to formula made no difference to her sleep-wise. But then she was a much much more difficult baby all round. She used to sit calmly and drink her bed time bottle while I read her a story, she'd get all sleepy like she was about to go down, then she'd finish her bottle, wake up and scream the house down for half an hour to an hour while I rocked her to sleep. Then I'd have to sit and hold her for half an hour before I could put her down otherwise she'd wake up and I'd have to start all over again. She was god awful! :haha: what really annoys me though is the fact that she was like that as a baby but now when she falls asleep she's dead to the world. A tornado could pass through the house and she'd sleep through it! :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, Wesley!!! I literally get 30 mins exactly during the day when he's in the swing or buggy. Only cuddled up will he sleep longer :wacko: Luckily it doesn't matter who on so at least if DH is home or family are round/ we're at family's houses, there's plenty of willing bodies :haha: Rex did the waking after 30 min too but not in his swing. He'd nap for ages in there. Why Leo can't do it is beyond me. It does my head in too!!! 

I managed to get Leo down upstairs at 8.40 last night. It's getting slightly earlier! :) Just doing the mammoth feed now so fingers crossed it's the same time or a little earlier tonight. It's DH's footy night tonight so I'm going to get into bed once Leo is down cos there's no point me staying up all alone. I bet he knows mummy has a shot at a few extra hours sleep & won't go down tonight after 3 night being good :wacko: You just watch!!

Had a day shopping with my sister today with a coffee & lunch thrown in :) The difference between Leo & my niece is amazing to says it's only 7 weeks. She's starting to roll & grasping & shaking toys. It's amazing how quickly they pick things up. 

Got Leo's passport photos done today. Can't remember if I told you but we've booked Disneyland Paris for 3 night the first week in September before DH is back at work :) His pictures are soooooo bloody cute! The lad that did them was so good with him, doing faces & noises to make him look at the camera. It's ridiculous that he'll have that pic til he's 5 though!!


----------



## kylesmom

wow Saz that sounds amazing! so Jealous! I hope you have an amazing time!

I love when you find someone god at taking pics of kids shows real compassion.

So I am STILL pregnant......

This baby is NEVER coming out :( I know I know i still have 6 days till due day! But I want to be done :)


----------



## Sarah lo

I hope Leo gives you another good night! Wesley has been naughty again tonight, I suspect he and Leo have traded places because I couldn't get him down until going on 10:00 again tonight. Even now I can hear him scratting about in his sleep so doubt it'll be long before he's up again. The trouble with wesley is that when he goes to sleep late he doesn't do his big chunk of sleep, he just wakes up at all his usual times, even if the first time happens to only be an hour after he fell asleep :( 

Your shopping day sounds nice, saz. It is amazing how quick they change isn't it. I have a friend from work whose little girl is only a month older and she's doing all sorts - rolling, sitting in her bumbo, grabbing things it's amazing to think Wesley could be doing the same in 4 weeks' time. I don't want him to grow up! :( 

Oh wow, Disney land will be fantastic, they will absolutely love it! Definitely beats our trip to butlins :haha:

Aww kyles, I know exactly how that feels :( sending you lots of labour dust :dust: hopefully it won't be much longer :hugs:

Well, we did something really brave tonight, we had a meal out WITH the kids! :shock: my mum and step dad came to visit and we we all went to the pub in a nearby village who do early bird specials we got there for 5:30 and were home again by 7:00 so able to more or less stick to their usual routines. They were both good as gold. Wesley slept in the pram most of the time (probs why he wouldn't go to sleep till late tonight actually) and although Olivia had her moments, on the whole she was really well behaved. I think we could very well do it again regularly. Plus the meal was cheaper because we went early so bonus! :)


----------



## SazzleR

That was brave Sarah! :haha: Glad it was a success :) Rex is getting better at eating out now. For the while year he was 2, we did everything we could to avoid it :haha: He was a total nightmare. I'm hoping Leo will never be that bad as he'll see his big brother sitting down & eating. I can dream!!

Did you night get any better? Leo went down at 8.40 again last night. Must be some kind of magic time! So I dived into bed at that time. DH woke me for the last feed at just after 11 when he came to bed after the footy. Leo woke at 4.10 after that but I popped his dummy in & he went back to sleep til 5.20. Couldn't believe it when I looked at the time! Quick feed on one side then I put him bed with me & he slept there until I was up, showered & ready :thumbup:

Leo has his medical & first lot of injections this afternoon :( We're a couple of weeks behind due to our trip to Center Parcs. Hope they don't affect him too much. Rex was always ok so fingers crossed for Leo being the same.


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley actually slept quite well in the end. He slept till 1:30 then went in his crib for an hour before coming into our bed. He must've woken up for one more feed at some point in the night, I can't remember it at all but when we woke up at 7am Wesley and I had switched sides so he must have been feeding and I'd swapped him onto the other boob. Bit scary how I can do all that and then not remember in the morning! :wacko:

Today has been absolutely horrible so far, my poor little girl has had a really rotten time. We usually go to toddler group on a Wednesday morning but at 9:00 my friend turned up with her little girl. Olivia and my friends daughter go to nursery and are usually best of friends but today she was in a really weird mood and kept lashing out at olivia. She kicked her, pushed her down and then kept shouting at Olivia saying she didn't want to be friends anymore, then running away and closing the doors behind her so olivia couldn't follow her. Olivia just didn't understand what was happening and kept looking at us all sad and asking us to make her friend play with her. My heart just broke for her :cry: in the end my friend had to take her home kicking and screaming. God knows what was up with her, they're normally so happy to see each other :shrug:

Then, feeling sorry for olivia, I suggested we make pancakes for lunch which should've been a really nice fun thing to do together. But then Wesley screamed the whole way through making them and it ruined our fun. By the end I was in such a bad mood that I kept snapping at her so when they were ready she wouldn't eat them. :cry: then I had to go try and calm Wesley down and she wouldn't come and sit down with her food so I shouted at her that "it wasn't the Olivia show and Wesley needs attention too". I feel so awful for losing it with her when she'd already had a crap morning :cry: :cry: 

She's OK now but I feel awful :( 

I hope Leo is OK after his jabs. Wesley was a bit grumpy and sleepy andbwebhad a few interesting nappies! But on the whole he was fine.


----------



## SazzleR

Oh poor Olivia :( I can just imagine her little face when her friend was being awful to her :cry: Your heart just breaks for them doesn't it :( 

Don't worry about snapping at her. I do the same with Rex when I get stressed with the two of them. He never holds a grudge!

DH took Rex out in the car after dinner tonight to take him to the naughty boys home :haha: He throw one of his trains (metal) across the room in a fit of rage because I wouldn't carry a big pile of them upstairs for him to play with in the bath. Unfortunately for Rex, the train skimmed Leo's head :( Poor Leo had been happily kicking & cooing away on his play mat & started screaming with real tears. Not what poor Leo needs after also having his jabs today. We've told Rex a million times to be careful around Leo as he's delicate so to show him we were serious, the trip to the naughty boys home occurred. DH said he was distraught in the car at the thought of not living yet us anymore & unprompted, promised to never throw his trains again so DH drove them back. 

Leo was really hot at dinner time so I stripped him off to his nappy. I assume it just be the jabs :( I've given him some Calpol after his bath just to keep his temp down overnight. 

My left nipple is so sore today that I could cry :cry: Leo had taken a dislike to it for some reason & I just can't get him to latch properly on it at all :shrug: Hoping it passes soon. Even Lansinoh hasn't helped today :cry: This is enough to make me want to quit!!


----------



## Sarah lo

This afternoon was much better than this morning. I asked Olivia what she would like to do and she said grandma's house. So I was straight on the phone to MIL to see if she was home! she had a really nice afternoon with her grandma and uncle, looking at the fish in granddad's pond and getting a peppa pig ice cream :) 

Oh dear, poor Leo getting hit by the train! I hope Rex has learnt how lesson after nearly being taken to the naughty boys home :haha: my friend regularly takes her kids to the "police station" when they're naughty, it works a trick! 

I hope Leo is feeling OK after his jabs. Wesley was the same after his and I had to give him a dose of calpol. We had some very interesting nappies for a week or so afterwards too! It doesn't help that its so hot here at the moment either like.

Ouch! Your chewed up nipple sounds awful. What is he doing? Slipping off and chomping on the end? Wesley has just started doing this weird thing where he kind of braces himself against me when he's feeding. He balls up his little fist, presses it really hard into my breastbone and pushes away. Sometimes he pushes so hard he un-latches himself. It really hurts cos he does it right on the bone. They are such strange little creatures aren't they!


----------



## SazzleR

Leo does that too! It's like he doesn't like it sometimes :( He's just slipping off mid feed. Probably being lazy really. But all the slipping & relatching has taken is toll on my poor nipple :cry: I'm pumping now & it feels fine :shrug:

Glad you had a better afternoon :thumbup:

Has Wesley gone down for his long sleep tonight? 

I got Leo down at 8.15! :happydance: A new record! I've sussed that the way to keep him asleep is to put him down when he's full but still awake. Then I pat his chest until he drifts off. Hopefully I won't have to pat him for ever more. It takes about 10 mins for him to settle which I don't think is bad.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls

Poor Olivia getting beat down by a mean girl. That would break my heart to see :( i hope she is ok.

Poor Leo. getting sluggered by a train ouch! Kids :) how is he doing now after the shots?

Had my doc appointment today. 1cm dilated....sigh. 1 cm boo hooo
this baby is never coming out and the worst part is because its a vbac i have to do it naturally. If the baby refuses to budge then another c-section it is. Gotta start hopping around to get this bugger out.

Doctor said the head is still floating around lol. My next appointment is Monday, my due date. Fingers crossed girls. Im so tired of training this temp assistant already that I want to be done with work!


----------



## Sarah lo

Saz, that's fantastic Leo is finally starting to bring his bed time forward :happydance:

We had a great night last night, wesley went down at about 8:00 and didn't wake up until 1:00! That's the longest he's ever slept in one go! He then went into his crib for an hour before coming into our bed and sleeping till 7:00! 

Aww kyles, that sucks :hugs: how long overdue will they let you go if necessary?


----------



## kylesmom

Great news on both boys starting to sleep longer!!!! So exciting!

I have my next appointment on my due date. I think we will discuss options then. I figure if I don't have this baby by next Friday i will schedule the c-section for that day. It will be the day after Kyle's cast comes off!!! I know they can't induce me or help me move things along because of the previous c-section. So if by Friday no baby then I will go for another C-section :( or at least that is what I plan to ask for lol. Due date is the 14th (Monday) my ticker looks off.


----------



## Sarah lo

Right, so we have 8 days to WILL that baby out of you! 

Come one saz, let's do our baby dances for kyles!!!

:headspin: :loopy: :holly: 

That should about do it, you'll be having that baby by tomorrow! :D 

LOL my pregnancy ticker was never right either, I could never be bothered to fix it so it stayed wrong till Wesley was born :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for a good night, Sarah :happydance:

Aw Kyles, sorry there's no baby yet. The waiting sucks. Don't you remember how desperate me & Sarah were at this point?!

My night got better!! I fell asleep on the sofa after my last post but DH was watching the semi final footy match. Of course it went into extra time & then penalties so it wa nearly midnight when he woke me for the last feed. But after that, Leo slept til 7am!!! :happydance: I'm sure it was a fluke & won't be repeated :wacko: Probably his jabs making him more sleepy. Shame I didn't sleep all that time. Rex decided to start his day at 5.10am :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow that's great Saz! Well done Leo :) yes it possibly was his jabs, Wesley was quite sleepy after his. But the good news is that he stayed sleepy all week afterwards so you could very well be in for a few more good nights :happydance:

Wesley went 5 hours between feeds today. He had a feed at about 11:00 and afterwards I put him in his swing and he slept till 1:30, when he woke up he was happy and not hungry. We went to pick up Olivia from nursery and I took them to the park thinking I would give him a feed in the park. He fell asleep instead. At 3:00 we went to the cafe for ice cream and again I thought I could sit and give him a feed there but he just sat there and smiled. It was 4:00 when we got home and he finally asked for a feed. So weird!


----------



## SazzleR

I think it's when they're out & about, they get distracted with the world & don't think about their bellies! :haha: Leo definitely goes longer between feeds when we're out & about.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah I think that's what he did. Because a few times I thought I he was getting ready for a feed then when I got somewhere that I could sit down and feed him he was asleep or didn't want it. That's the trouble with breastfeeding, if Olivia had done that I would've just offered her a bottle anyway but with breastfeeding you have that feeling of self consciousness that stops you just whipping a boob out anywhere and giving it a try when they're not necessarily hungry.

He definitely made up for it last night! He went down at 8:00 but was up again for his first feed by 10:00! Then he was up every hour or two through the night feeding like he'd never been fed before! :dohh:

How did you get on with Leo last night?


----------



## shradha

Because of the time difference in india... the timings are odd 2.30 am... dh doesnt miss a single match..pits alarm and.sees as a result my lo wakes up .... waiting when the matches are over..and I can get some sleep....
Sorry to know that your lo's are giving you a rough time..... I too have my share.... shresh was very aggressive yesterday. . He kept pulling my hair and hitting me....


----------



## SazzleR

I totally know what you mean, Sarah. I'd much rather feed Leo at home so if he's happy to wait til we're back, I'm happy to let him. 

Sorry you had a rough night, Sarah. We had a usual night. Fed at 10.45 then down til 4.30 when he fed again then in our bed. Rex actually stayed in bed til 6.30 this morning. First time he's managed into the 6s all week :wacko: And I'm sure it's cos it was cloudy this morning so the sun wasn't blazing in round the door & blind. 

Shradha, what is it with men needing to watch every single football match?! Can't wait for it to be over on Sunday! But then it's only a couple of weeks til the football season starts again here :dohh:

My childminder is having a half day today so I'm picking Rex up at 12 then straight to meet my friend & her 2 LOs for lunch & play. Then back home for a couple of hours before we're out again at a family fun night to raise money for our friend's LO's school. Hoping to bath Leo before we go & going to defrost some frozen milk so he can have a bottle while we're out cos not sure he'll feed well with all the noise or if there'll be anyway I can sit & feed him easily. It's going to be a late one so I'm hoping Rex might have a little sleep on the way back from my friend's this afternoon. Could so without an over tired toddler as well as an out of routine baby :wacko: Why did we say we'd go again?! It will be nice to see everyone but I'm stressing about how they'll both behave.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha I've got a football obsessed husband too! :dohh: I'm so glad the time difference isn't so bad here, the latest match usually starts at a 11:00pm so he's just been staying up for it and then coming to bed afterwards. 

I think the new football season will start in august, is that right? What a bloody crock that is! Every year DH is like "you'll be glad to hear the football season finishes this week" but it's all a lie because there's always some football match on somewhere that he has to watch. And why is it that football being on the telly trumps anything else and everyone just accepts that? Like last year it was the great british bake off final but there was some football match on attge same time so I had to record mine. It wouldn't matter usually but my mum and all my friends watch GBBO and we normally all text each other while its on. The next day at work when I was ranting about it everyone took his side saying men HAVE to have the tv when football's on. Even the women agreed! Grrr can you tell this is a somewhat emotive topic for me? :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

DH is just the same as your's, Sarah. He's totally obsessed. Our weekends have to be planned around when bloody Liverpool are playing :wacko: Even if it's not on the tele, he finds it on the net to watch. Drives me nuts!!

I love GBBO so would have been seriously annoyed at missing the final!! Luckily we have a Sky box in our bedroom too so I often watch stuff up there. Leo will have to be out of our room before the next series is on :haha: 

Well at least Rex will behave tonight cos he fell asleep in the car on the way home so I've carried him in & am letting him sleep. Hopefully it won't matter that he's in bed past 10pm then. Fingers crossed anyway! If only Leo would nap now too, I could have some peace!!


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls

Still pregnant. Read ur updates. Sucks chasing a todler and trying to breast feed. Seema to have lots of struggles :/ 

Seems like all of our toddlers are being brats right now lol kyle has been acting so bad recently. But also very lovey dovey. He has been going to sleep for us super fast at night and dh probably jinxed it saying how easy it has been lol

I am.having some MAJOR contractions at the moment. To the right side of my stomach idk if its ligament pain or serious contractions but i want to cry :/ lets hope this is a good sign and not false labor again. Dont see how it could be possible to be the real deal if i was only 1cm two days ago.


----------



## SazzleR

It could be the real deal, Kyles. Don't forget I was only 1cm at my 40 week appointment then my waters started going 2 hours later! :thumbup: I really hols things are starting for you so you get your VBAC.


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks. Idk though they come and go and it feels like ligament pain in my right side now or a foot! I keep pusing the foot away from my side lol. Feels good to rub it but idk. I feel stupid because i was never in late labor stages before and i dont want to cry wolf and go to the hospital. I hope possibly this weekend the baby comes. We shall see....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh kyles, that sounds very promising. It could be early labour! :) 

You definitely can be in labour at only 1cm. Remember when I was in labour with Wesley and I went to the hospital but they sent me hone? I'd been having full on contractions from 7:30pm till 5am and when they checked me I was only 1cm dilated. Wesley was born at 8:30 that night! :)


----------



## shradha

Kylemom... feeling very excited....I have the feeling that baby is going to come within a day....all the best...:crib:


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks girls! I hope this LO comes soon. Conactions have stopped mostly. That awful early morning pain is somewhat gone. Grrrr i hate false labor lol


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww sorry kyles :hugs: I had false labours nearly every night with Wesley it was absolutely soul destroying :( 

Come on little baby, stop teasing your mummy and come out!!! :baby:


----------



## SazzleR

Hoping to hear labour news this weekend, Kyles. Come on baby!!! Mummy wants you out now!

Our evening out last night was tough going on Leo. He just couldn't settle to sleep at the place we were & only cat napped the whole time we were out. As a result, he was so upset & over tired when we got in. He had a big feed for comfort & went down at 11. I felt so guilty that he was upset just cos we'd taken him out :( But then Rex had a fantastic time with his little friends. It's so hard to balance both of their needs :( Anyway, Leo slept solidly til 7am from his last feed :happydance: I was soaked with milk when I woke up this morning & couldn't wait to feed him to give my poor boobs some relieve! :haha:

We've got our friends LG's first birthday party this afternoon. Can't believe she's 1 already. Feels like yesterday we went round for newborn snuggles yet I wasn't even pregnant at that point! Our babies' first bdays will be here before we know it :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww saz sorry Leo was not so great out. Must be really tough. Glad rex had a blast! 

I cant believe you both have 2 month olds and im still pregnant lol. It does amaze me how quickly time flies. 

Around 11pm i couldnt sleep contractions were painful ao i hopped in the shower and it helped calm them down. Was able to sleep till 6 am when Kyle decided it was time to get up :/ 
Of course he fell asleep at 10pm last night too.

Still contracting and im.hoping this baby comes today.
so done !


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay kyles this could be it!!! :happydance: good luck and keep us updated if you can :) xx

Aww poor Leo. I agree, it is so hard juggling their needs. But like you said, Rex had a great time and its not like you do it all then time.

Yes time really does fly doesn't it, I can't believe kyles' baby is on its way already!


----------



## kylesmom

Hmm i think i am getting fully prepared for the arrival now. They say you clean your WHOLE house while labor is starting. Well i had the urge and so did DH and Kyle lol. We have cleaned every room so far. All that is left is the kitchen. I really want today to be the day!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh sounds very promising kyles! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Any news, Kyles?? :)

We had a lovely day yesterday. It was our friends' LG's 1sy bday party. She'd hired a bouncy castle & soft play stuff for the littlies. Rex had an absolute whale of a time! He was so tired that he actually fell asleep on the 5 min car journey home so popped him straight in bed when we got home & he slept til this morning :)

All of us except Leo were rudely awoken at 6am this morning. It was all kicking off in our road! I'm not sure how long it had been going on cos had the fan going in our bedroom so that drowned it out for a while I think. A guy who was obviously drunk was trying to get into one of the flats opposite our house. He was screaming at the woman who lives there but then started chucking things like flower pots around & smashing windows in the flats!! He ran off eventually & loads of men from our street were our trying to stop him. DH rang the police & watched it all from Rex's playroom so has to give a statement later :wacko: Bet the woman from the flat is pretty embarrassed this morning!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww so great Rex had an awesome time. Bounce houses are awesome at that age! 

Wow how crazy and scary some crazed man was being so strange. Alcohol gets to you lol


No.baby yet. I cleaned every room and did gardening yesterday to get this baby out. Middle.of the night had some bad cramping contractions for 2 hrs but went away. My lower back is killing me today but could have been from all the yard work.

I still havent had a bloody show just extra mucus down there.....

Idk ladies. Looks like i may drink my glass of wine tomorrow :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha Saz I bet that was exciting, I love to watch a good fight! :) 

Aww kyles, still no baby :( yes you need to get that wine chilling for tomorrow night. I might join you actually :thumbup:


----------



## shradha

Kyles- your dd is here....baby dont trouble momma...

Sarah- hope you had a good day.

Saz- glad you had a good time....

I am down with cold..sadly shresh has also got my cold...


----------



## kylesmom

Aww shradha i hope you both get beeter fast. Being sick and having lo sick is very hard. Good luck! Lots of rest :)


----------



## shradha

Thanx kyles.... yea shresh is feeling better but I am still out.....how are you doing?


----------



## kylesmom

Still pregnant....

This child is sitting pretty so it seems.....

Glad thresh is on the mend! Hope you can kick it soon!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww shradha, I hope you and shresh are feeling better soon :hugs:

Kyles, still no baby?! :( it's D-day today isn't it? 

we've had a lovely day today. DH was off work so we took the train to York again and went to see the minster (really big church!) and looked around the shops. Olivia had a field day looking round the Disney store :) 

I just had to share this pic with you guys, Olivia wanted to take her baby in the pram on the train but we wouldn't let her take the pram so I made her a wrap so that she could wear her baby! :haha: she wore it all the way to York :)
 



Attached Files:







20140714_122625.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kylesmom

Omg she looks adorable! That is the cutest thing Sarah! What a smart idea! 

Yes today is officially due date. I have a doctor appointment tonight to see where i stand. If there is no progress im shooting for a c-section by the end of the week.


----------



## SazzleR

Hope you & your little man feel better soon, Shradha :hugs:

Aaawww, Kyles. I'm so sorry you've made it to D day :( Come on baby! Definitely have your due date wine tonight. You've earned it! And you never know, it might help baby come if you're nice & relaxed :thumbup:

Sounds like a lovely day, Sarah :) That was a genius idea with the wrap! :haha: Bless her! I see you modelled it on the Moby too ;) 

Bit jealous of your day in York :( I haven't been home in over a month which is a long time for me. Going up for a long weekend on Friday though :happydance: When the boys are a bit older, Sarah, we'll have to meet up one weekend day in York. 

We've had a lovely day here too. I had to run little errands today like dropping dry cleaning off etc. so we went for a nice long walk, visiting all the local shops we needed then we picked up a Subway picnic & ate it in the shade in a park before walking home. Rex didn't whinge once about walking & we must've walked at least 3 miles altogether so I hope he sleeps tonight!

Since Leo had his rotavirus vaccine last week, his wind has been so smelly :haha: and he's started pooing everyday when it was usually every 3-4 days. I'm not sure if this is his new pattern or if it'll go back to normal. Was Wesley affected by it, Sarah?

I was thinking today.... Are you ladies on Facebook? If you are & want to add me then I'm Sarah Routledge (in the Sheffield network I think) and my profile pic is me & 3 of my friends on the barrier at a concert :)


----------



## kylesmom

Saz what a nice day you had! Sounds lovely!

Yes i am on fb its Valarie Graves and my picture is of me in a black dress.

I will add u now!

Getting lots of cramps down low and of course the usual contractions. Feeling gassy :X


----------



## SazzleR

Gorgeous profile pic, Kyles :) Love the bump!


----------



## kylesmom

Haha thank u! My husband actually took it while we were on vacation a few weeks back. 

You are so pretty! Honestly i did not know ur name was sarah too :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Let us know how you get on at the doctors kyles. Fingers crossed its good news. You've definitely earned your glass of wine! :) 

Haha yes, I made Olivia a Moby :) did I mention I went to the sling library a couple of weeks ago and they showed me how to tie my Moby? I'm wearing it all the time now! Actually, totally embarrassing story about that. Today we put Olivia in wesley's pram (it converts to a stroller) so that she could sit and eat her ice cream and I put Wesley in the wrap, well it was so hot that when I put Wesley back in his pram he had a huge sweat patch on his vest off me :blush:

Yes, we'll definitely have to meet up in York, Saz, the kids will have a blast I'm sure. Fingers crossed we will be moving to York at the back end of the year so we'll have to arrange something then. :) 

I'm on Facebook too, girls. I'm Sarah Louise Evans and my profile pic is of me, DH and Olivia on the beach. I'm not sure how to find friends on Facebook so you guys might have to find me if I can't find you :haha: so weird we've been calling each other by our screen names for a year now and never once questioned it! I vaguely remember you mentioning your name was Valarie, kyles but I had no idea there were 2 Sarahs in here! :D 

Aww, what a lovely day you've had, Saz! I love picnics. 

Yes, we had some nasty poos after wesley's rotavirus. He was exactly like Leo has been. They were kind of greeney too :sick:


----------



## Sarah lo

I think I've found you both...did it work??


----------



## kylesmom

Haha yes u found me! What a sweet precious picture of ur little ones in ur cover photo! 

Ok ladoes off to the doc. Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Yep, I've accepted, Sarah :D Such a cute pic of Olivia & Wesley. And where on earth is this 2st you say you've got to lose?! You're slim as anything!! 

You'll notice there are zero recent pics of me :haha: For a good reason! Although, a Weight Watchers is working. Half a stone down in 2 weeks :thumbup: 

Yep, I'm Sarah too! Is it only my weirdo friends & family that call Sarahs 'Saz/Sazzle' then?! :haha:

York is on for later in the year then! :thumbup: :)

Good luck at the docs, Valerie. Hope it's good news for you!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow both you ladies are gorgeous :) 

And OMG how cute kyle, Rex and Leo are!

I've got everything crossed for your appointment, kyles [-o&lt;


----------



## kylesmom

You are both skinny minnies! I dont even want to hear it! I am a whale!

Is it sad i am so excited to get checked lol. I am hoping for at least a 4 a 4 would be amazing. Doubtful but amazing lol


----------



## Sarah lo

SazzleR said:


> Yep, I've accepted, Sarah :D Such a cute pic of Olivia & Wesley. And where on earth is this 2st you say you've got to lose?! You're slim as anything!!
> 
> You'll notice there are zero recent pics of me :haha: For a good reason! Although, a Weight Watchers is working. Half a stone down in 2 weeks :thumbup:
> 
> Yep, I'm Sarah too! Is it only my weirdo friends & family that call Sarahs 'Saz/Sazzle' then?! :haha:
> 
> York is on for later in the year then! :thumbup: :)
> 
> Good luck at the docs, Valerie. Hope it's good news for you!

Ha ha I was just going to say the same about you! There's not that many recent pics of me on there either and I'm very selective about which ones I put on! I've just shared a pic that my dad's girlfriend took of me with my dad and the kids this morning. You'll see how big I am now lol :sick:

Lol no, I've never gotten Saz/sazzle, I used to get sez now and again at school though.

Ha ha 4cms might be pushing it a bit! But you never know :thumbup: will they do a sweep for you?


----------



## kylesmom

What exaxtly is a sweep? I know im getting an internal exam but im.not familiar with a sweep i keep reading about


----------



## Sarah lo

This: https://www.rcm.org.uk/content/how-to…-perform-a-stretch-and-sweep :haha:

Its what Saz had done the day she went into labour :)


----------



## SazzleR

Not just the day! My waters started going 2 hours after it :thumbup: Hope you can get one, Kyles!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh wow. I wish. Well ladies I'm upset. I am "maybe" 1cm dilated. And 80% effaced. 
We are scheduling a c-section for next Thursday. This is so depressing


----------



## SazzleR

Aw that sucks :( But you still have time to go naturally. Come on baby!

I think Leo might've hit his 3 month growth spurt pretty much on cue. We had a bad night with lots of feeds & he was really unsettled in between. I need a nap today!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, I'm sorry :( 

There is still loads of time though. Remember I'd been in labour for 10 hours with contractions every 2 minutes and when they checked me I was only 1cm so lack of dilation doesn't mean you won't get going when the time is right. 

Oh no Saz! Not the 12 week growth spurt :( Wesley hasn't started his yet but I'm expecting it any day now. Its WW12 this week too :cry: so far so good on that front but he is waking more in the night so I guess he's building up to it :-/

My little cherubs are going to see a photographer today. I'm so excited! Its being run by our local children's centre and the deal is for £12 we get one print plus 10 more on a disc to keep. I've booked 2 sessions, one for just Wesley and one for the two of them together. Its worked out really well because Wesley is 11weeks now and I had olivia's photo taken at 12 weeks so I will have matching pictures of them side by side on the wall :)


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Saz so sorry for a rough night. Let's hope he gets through this growths put fast! 

Sarah that sounds wonderful. I can't wait to see the pictures. What a deal you are getting too!

Do you girls think I should hold off on a c-section till after next week? Or is that to long? I'm just not sure what to do. I get no answers from doctors or advice.... I really want to do this naturally but baby's head isn't even low. It is very high...... I would hate to schedule it and know I could do it on my own.  Ugh so frustrating.


----------



## SazzleR

How far over will they let you go? I think I'd be tempted to hold off if you really want your VBAC. 

Hope the photo shoot is a success, Sarah. Let us see a piccy won't you :)

I managed a nice nap with Leo before lunch. Feel more human now! Just waiting for Rex to get home then the chaos will begin!


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray for naps! 

Idk how far they will let me go honestly. I didnt ask :( 
I do know i cant be induced or any help.... sucks


----------



## Sarah lo

Its a real toughie, kyles. I think if it was me I would wait and try to go naturally. Simply because of the recovery period following a c-section. Maybe give it till you're a week overdue and re-evaluate?

Ooh a nap sounds lovely, Saz. I think Wesley has just hit that growth spurt this evening, he's been on the boob all night and at nearly 9pm he's only just fallen asleep :(

The photo shoot was a bit disappointing in the end. They were running 45 minutes late so they let everyone into the play room so the kids could play with the toys so of course Olivia went charging about and got her hair all messy, then Wesley got tired and grumpy and fell asleep right before we had to go in. Thankfully Wesley usually isn't grumpy when he wakes up so when they woke him up to get his pic taken he just lay there and smiled. So his pictures are going to look lovely. However. Olivia was a different story. She wouldn't go and sit by Wesley for their picture together and when they finally got her to, Wesley started sucking his hand and then started crying :dohh: so I don't know if we've got a single good one of the 2 of them :( i was really hoping to get the one of them together printed onto a big canvas to hang in the living room but I don't think that'll happen now. :nope: Then they asked for the money upfront which I wasn't expecting and didn't have enough cash on me :( :sigh: you get what you pay for I suppose!


----------



## kylesmom

Aww sarah that sounds like one exhausting photoshoot!!!

I really hope you got a good one out of all that!!!!

I think i may try to wait it out to.have this baby and see what next week brings :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Good plan. I really hope it's not too much longer for you. Wesley came at 40+6 and it was awful just waiting and waiting :(


----------



## kylesmom

We are at 40+3 today or 2 lol. Idk
Last night (tmi) woke up around 4 with extra discharge. Yuck

Today I feel like I'm leaking which is gross and as usual contracting....
Was hoping it was my water breaking or trickling but I'm not sure. Way more than normal amount but I don't think enough for water breaking. I'm just picturing a huge gush someday soon lol. Let's hope I'm not at work when it happens lol

How was everyone's night?


----------



## SazzleR

I got to 40+8 with Rex :wacko: It was horrendous, I won't lie! You have my sympathy, Kyles :hugs:

Sarah, that's typical with the photo shoot :( Hope there is a decent pic. 

A usual night here. Fed Leo when I went to bed then he slept til 4.30, quick feed then in bed with us til I got up then he snuggled DH while I got ready :)

Been into work this morning to judge our Y12 transition projects. A guest judge :haha: Leo got lots of cuddles!


----------



## Sarah lo

Your waters can go with just a trickle, kyles.....how are you feeling now?

Saz, that's pretty good going with Leo's sleep. A usual night for Wesley is down at 8:00, feed at 12:00, up again at 1:30, and again at 4:00, then up for the day at 6:30. 

Aww I bet Leo was the centre of attention today :)

Wesley got weighed again today. He's only gained 8 ounces in 2 weeks and has moved down from 25th to 9th percentile. The HV wasn't worried but I can't help worrying. I wouldn't mind so much if he wasn't already so low on the graph :(


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah's right, Kyles. My waters only trickled with Leo. I had to go to L&D to find out for sure if it was my waters. I was soaking a pad every hour or so though so it was a constant trickle. 

Will we ever stop worrying about their weight Sarah?! :dohh: If the HV wasn't worried then you should try not to be but I know that's easier said than done. The fact that mine were always panicking is what made me paranoid. They've said I only need to go every 4 weeks now to have him weighed but doubt I'll last that long :haha: Maybe have him weighed weekly for a few weeks to monitor his weight gain more closely? He feeds loads though, so I'm sure he's just been putting those calories into learning new things rather than growing :)

I need to try & blow up the paddling pool today but I can't find our foot pump so looks like it'll have to be good ol' lung power :wacko: Send help if you don't hear from me later :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls. Still pregnant :/. 

Aww Leo getting tons of cuddles! Hope it was a nice day! Good luck with the pool today!

Sarah don't worry about the weight. If they don't think it's an issue I wouldn't worry at all. He is happy and healthy that is all that matters! 


I don't think it was my waters. Wasn't doing it last night. More discharge today and cramps.

We are scheduling a c-section for the 23rd next week. They won't let me hold off any longer. 
Kyle was born on a 22nd this one possibly 23rd and my anniversary 24th so it all works out lol. 

I am glad I lasted this long with no baby because tonight we get Kyles cast off (I hope) we got x ray's yesterday and we find out today if it stays on or comes off! Fingers crossed


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha, I hope you survived blowing up the paddling pool, Saz! You inspired me to get olivia's paddling pool out too! I have an electric pump but its crap and I ended up blowing it up myself. It took me like 2 minutes to do it when I'd had the pump on for 10 minutes and it wasn't even halfway! :dohh:

Aww still no baby :( 6 days to go then, come on little one!!!

Yay for kyle maybe getting his cast off :happydance: I'll keep my fingers crossed for him.

Poor wesley's got thrush in his mouth now :( its just one thing after another with that kid! Bless him, he was so cute at the doctor's she kept trying to look in his mouth and scrape the white stuff off and instead of crying he just kept smiling and cooing at the doctor. He's such a little sweetie pie :cloud9: I can't get his medicine until tomorrow though as the stupid chemist didn't have any left :(


----------



## kylesmom

Aww poor Wesley that's so sad! I will hope for a speedy recovery. Hate when babes are sick. Heartbreaking.


----------



## shradha

Kyles- no baby till now.. I guess here only I had an early baby 36 weeks and my water burst...but my cervix was not opening waited 4 a whole day then doctors said cant wait danger for baby and I had to go for c section.....
Sarah- dont worrg about weight.... as long as he is healthly and.active you dont have to worry......
Saz- yay for cuddles


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no :( Poor Wesley. Has he not given it to you, Sarah? Thrush in your boobs is meant to be really painful so I hope you escape. 

Hope it's good news for Kyle's cast :thumbup: He needs both hands for holding baby! Come on baby, get moving! Your mummy wants her VBAC!

I did survive the blowing up of the pool but I was a bit light headed afterwards! It's 1.5m diameter so pretty big! After going to all the trouble to blow it up, the hose pipe totally forgot to work so I had to fill it up with buckets of water :dohh: So poor Rex on my got like 5cm of water to play in :haha: but he didn't care!

I think once DH is home for the summer hols, I'm gonna have to work on getting Leo to nap upstairs in his cot. The poor baby has had hardly any sleep today cos Rex constantly wakes him up :( No matter what I do or say, Rex just can't keep quiet. I suppose it's unfair to expect a 3 yr old to tiptoe around so Leo is going to have to start sleeping upstairs. We're also going to move him from our room into his nursery once we're back from Cornwall. He's so cramped in his Moses basket now, bless him.


----------



## shradha

Wow you all are in facebook... but I cant see you.....I am shradha nair.....
Yesterday was bad ....I was vomiting and all...today feel much better.... shresh has recovered. ...


----------



## kylesmom

So sorry you are still feeling crappy :(

Well I had a sweep today ! If this baby doesn't arrive I am being induced Sunday AM! Yahoooooo


----------



## SazzleR

Only 2 days to wait, Kyles! :D what's changed their minds on induction?

Sorry you're so poorly, Shradha :( Hope you feel better soon. 

Off to my mum's today for 4 nights. Can't wait to see my parents, sis & niece and just be looked after for a few days :) Just got the small task of packing us up to face now :wacko: Luckily my parents have most of the baby essentials so it's really only clothes I need for the boys.


----------



## kylesmom

Have a great trip! Try to relax!

I feel like my water is going to pop and run down my legs any second lol. Walking feels funny lol

The last doc said they couldn't do anything to induce me. This doc yesterday who I love said yes we can! We can't give you pills but we can break your water and give you pitocin. Yahoo! Now I just wait and wait

I am so nervous and scared to push this baby out. I'm afraid of the pain but I know I can do it.....

Will keep you posted as much as possible


----------



## Sarah lo

Still no medicine for poor Wesley :( I just could not get parked at tescos where the chemist is this morning on my way to breastfeeding group so I had to come away empty handed. Tescos car park is the only one in my town where you don't have to pay for parking so its a nightmare getting parked in there :( I'll try again this afternoon. So far I haven't had any signs that he's given it to me so hopefully he won't, that's the last thing I need!

I'm glad Rex enjoyed the pool! Olivia enjoyed it but only for about half an hour. It almost felt like a bit of a pointless exercise, it took me an hour to put it all up, blowing it up and filling it with water (from buckets as well as we don't have an outside tap! :dohh:), getting all her toys out and then she only played in it for half an hour. I felt like telling her to get back in, or at least doing her bath in it :haha:

I'm tempted to try wesley's naps upstairs too for the same reason. I'm still really struggling to get him in his crib at night. He goes in it for less than an hour a night now :( DH suggested getting the big cot put back together for him but I'm really not sure that'll help either. It seems to me that he dislikes being flat on his back as he will sleep in his bouncy chair and he will sleep laid on his side in bed with me. But lay him down in his crib and he wakes straight up :( he started rolling onto his side yesterday so I'm wondering if that might be the answer and possibly he will sleep on his side eventually.

Aw that'll be nice, going to your mum's for a few days. thats in York isn't it? I've just started having a serious look at houses as the end of the year is going to come round fast! I must admit there's not a lot in our price range, like! :dohh:

Shradha, I hope you're feeling better! :hugs: I've just looked for you on Facebook but there's hundreds of shradha nairs on there. It must be a popular name lol! Which one are you?

Kyles, I saw on Facebook that kyle got his cast off :happydance: and that's great news they will induce you on Sunday. Hopefully you won't need it, though! Come on baby!!! :baby:


----------



## SazzleR

Glad that your doc is willing to give you an induction. Not long to wait now! You'll be great at pushing it out. It's worth it! :D

Did you manage to get the medicine this aft, Sarah? Tesco in Rotherham town centre is the same with parking. Nightmare. Luckily they're building a huge new one a bit further out. 

Rex was only in his pool for a total of an hour or so yesterday. Their attention spans are just too low :wacko: I always get annoyed when we paint or do Play Doh etc. I spend waaaay more time setting & cleaning up than he spends playing with it. I think he's at the stage now where he needs a friend to play with to fully occupy him. This time next year will be great when Leo can join in. 

Yes, my mum & dad live in York. They live on Clifton Moor. The house prices are ridiculous. My sis & her DH are stuck renting cos they can't afford the huge deposit & can't save for it while renting :(


----------



## shradha

Sarah- I have profile pic of my son sitting on my lap wearing shades.... I am wearing a blue color top and a long skirt.. hope you find me....
Kyles- waiting. ....
Saz-happy hols...enjoy the break...


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes I went back and got his medicine this evening, its crazy. Once the other shops have shut there's tones of spaces. He's had his first dose now, bless him. His mouth does seem to be bothering him today, like. I hope the medicine kicks in quickly. 

Yep, Olivia is just the same, has the attention span of a gnat :haha:

We are in the same situation as your sister, Saz. Currently renting but when we move we're hoping to buy because the rental prices in York are higher than the repayments on a mortgage would be. We're looking at the help to buy schemes where you only need a 5% deposit. I called and spoke to an advisor about the HTB equity loan scheme today and he said that with our earnings the max house price we could look for would be £150,000 bearing in mind it has to be a brand new home, what new home in the york area is going to be that cheap?! So we will have to look at the other HTB scheme which is basically a 95% mortgage on any property, new or old. I really hope we can find something otherwise we will be stuck renting for the forseeable future :( there are a few houses out there, just needing a bit of modernising.

Shradha, i've added you, i think! :)


----------



## kylesmom

Shanda I think I declined you by accident. Will have to hunt you down again!

Glad u got the medd Sarah. 

I 100% feel u Saz on set up and take down costing more time then when they actually play with anything!


I have just lost my mucus plug. Wow. Was that gross!

Now I'm somewhat panicking because it's all slowly setting in......eeeek


----------



## Sarah lo

Oooh kyles thats great news! :) yes it is a bit gross, and there's probably more where that came from....!! I'm so excited for you, I can't wait for your baby to be here! :happydance:

The photos came back last night. They're totally crap! :( there's some lovely ones of wesley but you can see the thrush in his mouth on some of them. There isn't a decent one of the two of them, the ones of olivia on her own are ok but you can see the toys that they used to get her to smile and on one of them you can see someone's hand! Luckily I only spent a couple of quid on it and I only get 2 prints anyway so i think i can probably find 2 nice ones in there somewhere. I think i will get a decent photographer to do them together again once Wesley is a bit older then I'll have the canvas for my wall!


----------



## kylesmom

awe Sarah the pic of Olivia is darling. She looks great. Sorry the rest didn't turn out so well. Luckily you didn't spend to much.


----------



## Sarah lo

Any movement yet kyles?? xx


----------



## kylesmom

Been in labor and delivery for 2 hrs now. Waiting on doc to arrive to check me and see what we plan to do. I have been having contractions 3min apart. Not to intense though...
will keep u posted


----------



## Sarah lo

Oooh its all happening now :) Good luck!! xxx


----------



## kylesmom

9:30am the doc broke my water.
2cm dilated...

10:30 started pitocin and i Couldnt stand the contraction pain anymore so.i have an epidural in.

Its 2pm now and still havent been checked.
will update later :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch! I'm glad to hear you've got the epidural in now, kyles that must be a relief, i hear that pitocin causes some nasty painful contractions! Get some rest now if you can x


----------



## SazzleR

Woo hoo! It's happening :happydance: Excited for baby news! :D

We're having a lovely time here at my parents'. We took Rex to an animatronic dinosaur exhibition in Leeds yesterday and today we've baked, painted & played in the garden. A trip to Filey is on the cards for tomorrow if the weather forecast comes true. :) Love having my meals cooked too :haha: I can actually get some rest!


----------



## Sarah lo

Sounds like a lovely weekend, and filey is great I'm jealous! 

We've started agressively potty training today so we're more or less going to be house bound for the next few days. I've taken the nappies away altogether, told her this morning that there's no nappies left so she has to use the potty. She did brilliantly! Taking herself to the potty all day. She hsd one accident in the kitchen but otherwise its so far so good! I really hope it sticks this time.

Wesley's crib has gone! As of tonight he's in the big cot. Last night was so hot so he wasn't in his sleeping bag. Within 20 minutes he had his leg stuck through the bloody crib bars again! :( so DH built his cot up for me today and he's in it now. He's been down for an hour and so far i haven't heard a peep out of him. But I'm so nervous about it, he doesn't sleep well flat on his back so i suspect he'll be up again before 11:00. He looks absolutely tiny in the big cot :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, good luck for tonight then, Sarah! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. You never know, the extra space might help him sleep. 

We're braving it after our holiday to Cornwall. I know what you mean about them looking tiny in their cots. Leo even looks tiny in the travel cot here at my mum's so he's going to look minuscule in the cot bed!

That's great about day 1 of potty training. Well done, Olivia. 

I honestly think it's the best way to never put them back in a nappy during the day once you go for it. Hope you manage to get out soon. I took an old cushion everywhere for him to sit on for a couple of weeks after training him :haha: Plus a whole kitchen roll for mopping up! And about 3 full changes of clothes :wacko: Not forgetting his potty in case he refused the big toilet! I needed a suitcase! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Well. He's just woken up for his second feed now, the first one was at 11:00. So a very similar night to usual. The big test is what happens now. He's usually just getting into my bed at this point. Fingers crossed he will go back in his cot instead!


----------



## kylesmom

Ok......

Baby BOY arrived! 8:16pm 9lbs 2oz. Pushed for 44 min. Holy hell a 9lber!!!

We are doing great! Will post pic to fb soon. 

Lucas Craig Graves.


----------



## Sarah lo

OH YAY, CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:

Wow 9lbs bless him! Love the name too :thumbup:

Can't wait to see a pic :) xx


----------



## SazzleR

YAY!!! Massive congratulations! You got your VBAC :happydance: I can fully sympathise on pushing a 9lb-er out :haha:

All boys! And we all wanted girls :wacko:


----------



## shradha

Yay! Congratulations:happy dance: god bless him....9lbs...he is one big guy.... Waiting to see him..... Your wait is finally over...


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks! Sorry haven't read previous posts. So tired.

Omg the pain is awful down there. I had a second degree tear :(
At least I can use my stomach muscles after this one. 

Labor for 13 hrs and pushed for 44 min.ouch!!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww sorry you're in pain :hugs: I know exactly how that feels, I had second degree tears with both of mine :( it still feels odd down there now! Lol

Definitely rather that than a c-section though. You did fantastic kyles! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Second degree tears both times here as well :wacko: I'll be honest though, after having external stitches as well with Leo, gimme internal ones any day! TMI but it was my bum that hurt more both times :blush: Pooing for the first time after both was scary! :haha: Take all the pain relief they offer you, Kyles. I tried to soldier through with Rex but took plenty of paracetamol with Leo & it really helped. 

We've had a lovely, lovely day at Filey today :) I've managed to burn my arms :dohh: Too busy keeping Leo out of the sun & slapping cream on Rex to even think myself. Stupid cow!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch! Yes external stitches are the worst. They didn't numb me properly to do my stitches after Wesley was born :( 

Sounds lovely, Saz. I hope your arms aren't too badly burnt though. I do the same thing often, I cover Olivia in factor 50 and then go walking about with nothing on myself. I've been lucky so far! 

Wesley is sleeping much better in his big cot so far. Last night he slept in his cot from 8pm till midnight, had a feed and went back down in his cot for 2 hours, had another feed and went in his cot for another 2 hours before coming into my bed for the last 2 hours. He probably would've gone back in the cot for the last couple of hours but I was too tired to be bothered trying. Either way its a vast improvement on the 1 hour a night he was doing in the stupid crappy crib.

Wesley is still fighting me for feeds. I'm starting to worry about him. He pushes his fist into my chest while I'm trying to feed him and pushes away as hard as he can. His feeds only last a couple of minutes and when he's finished I still have lots of milk left in my boobs. He's still doing lots of wees but I'm still worried. There's no clinics on at the children's centre this week so I can't get him weighed or speak to anyone either :(


----------



## kylesmom

Saz sounds awful! Pain relief is only motrin. Its so scary to poo. Im petrified to do it.
Sarah sorry he is giving you a hard time but glad he is sleeping better

My nipples are raw ladies. Im getting ready to result to pumping :( no idea how much more they can handle....

Lucas is doing well on a 3 hr feeding schedule so far...
im so tired. Doing this with a toddler is going to be so hard. I may supplement with formula because i have no clue if i can do this breast feeding gig. 

Should i just start pumping? Sigh....

I am never having anymore children. This pain is not fun or im just not good with it lol. When will itgo away??


----------



## SazzleR

Great news on the cot, Sarah :thumbup: Was last night just as good? 

Could the fighting feeds be linked to the 3 month growth spurt? Leo always gets unsettled for feeds during his spurts. Go get him weighed to put your mins at rest :hugs:

We got back from my mum's yesterday & then I went out for a meal & a few drinks with my work friends to celebrate the end of term. Only had a couple but it was so nice to get out & feel like 'me' & not just a milk feeding machine :haha: A bit of me felt gutted to be using my freezer stash though! I don't know why!! That's what it's there for! :dohh:

Hope the weather brightens up here. The forecast was glorious so planned the park & icecream with a friend & her little boy. The clouds need to go away!

How you & Lucas getting on, Kyles?


----------



## SazzleR

We crossed posted, Kyles! :haha: Ignore my last question!

Honestly, if you want to stick with BF, it will get better. I'd say day 4 was the worst for painful nipples & it was over by 2 weeks. But obviously you have to be happy with whatever you choose. :hugs:

It is tiring with a toddler but you can do it! If I can, you can!


----------



## kylesmom

Thanks! He has a strong over bite whixh makes me.think latching was our key problem. Im feeding now oww!!


----------



## shradha

Initial days even I had problem while bf shresh.... but gradually my nipples were feeling better....sometimes milk gets stored and needs to be removed....hope you are feeling better.... I always wanted to have a normal delivery but I was very unhappy when I had a C section. ..but hearing you now I feel c section was far better..... atleast I could sit and go to the bathroom without any problem


----------



## shradha

Saz- glad to know you had a great time...
Sarah- hope your day was good too

ATM I am getting geared up for O......


----------



## kylesmom

Great news sharada! Fingers crossed this is your month!

Well I cried and cried. Damn hormones. I had to give up breast feeding :( Lucas has a very big overbite and Kyle had the same. He was latched right but it hurt to much my nipples can't take it. So upsetting... It's ok though.

Shebha the c-section pain is different. I'm so happy I can use my stomach muscles this time. They say I should feel better in a week so if that is true this way is better. Pushing a 9lber the first time out was crazy. I am so glad to have experienced both ways.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww kyles, I'm sorry :hugs: are you sure nothing can be done to help, a different position? Or nipple shields? Of course he will still be a perfectly happy and healthy little boy no matter what you do and that's all that matters.

Saz, no we did not have another good night last night! :( he was up at least 5 times, that's about where I lost count, it could've been more :( I think he was cold. Its red hot here at the moment so I put him just in a vest with a cellular blanket. He slept well till about 3am but after that he was up every half hour and I think that was because it had gotten cold in the bedroom. I brought him into bed with me at 4am and he slept till 6 then. I will put him in a full sleepsuit tonight and see if that helps. 

I went to the breastfeeding drop in yesterday and got him weighed. He's gained again but still below his line. The HV still wasn't worried though so I guess its fine. I spoke to the BF advisor who helped me when he had his tongue tie. She said she thinks it's a mixture of the heat, his thrush and his 12 week growth spurt. He's still doing my head in with it but I'm soldiering on!

Shradha, very exciting your ov is coming up, huge fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## shradha

Started opk...-ve....thank you all...I really need all the luck...
Kyles- so sorry fo know that your nipples are killing you....dont worry you can always use an alternative. ....breast pump...my sil uses it regularly. ....lets hope my 2nd is a normal delivery too
Sarah- hos iz Wesley? Hope he slept well today...


----------



## Sarah lo

Poor little Wesley is still not sleeping well. He fought his naps all day and I didn't go to sleep for the night until 9pm :( I'm worried we might have another crappy night. I've dressed him a bit more warmly tonight so hopefully that will help but he's also growth spurting which doesn't help.

We had a lovely day in the sun today, a friend I used to work woth invited us round for afternoon tea with some other ex colleagues and their kids. It was all very civilised with little sandwiches, ice tea and cakes :) Olivia had a lovely running around with the other kids and Wesley got lots of cuddles!


----------



## kylesmom

Sarah i wonder if he is teething. It is a possibility. 

Im losing my mind. I hate this part of having a baby when your horomones are all over the place and i cry for no random reason.

So im a little stresses. Kylehas the enlarged kidney so we get the results tomorrow at his check up.i hope things are ok.

Also they did not circumsize him at the hospital because the surgeon saidhe had something called sunken scrotum. It meams his penis hasnt developed all the way out yet and he said we should hold off a couple months and seek a urologist opinion.

It is one thing after another. :( we had 3 other docs say they thought it looked normal but we dont want to risj it. Fingers crossed girls...


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh poor little Lucas! I am sorry you're having a hard time, its not fair you should be enjoying your first few days with your new LO and everyone's making it so difficult for you. IDK, It really is just one thing after another with the babies on this thread. If its not Lucas' kidney, it's Leo's slow weight gain or it's wesley's heart murmur! We'll get there and it'll all be worth it! :hugs: 

I hadn't thought of teething, I sincerely hope not lol!

He's slept well again so far tonight. It's 2am now and he's only just woken up for his first feed. Let's hope the rest of the night goes OK. I could do with him stopping coming into my bed really, my friend wants to take me out for my birthday next month and I want to have a few drinks but I can't drink if little monkey is going to want to get in my bed!


----------



## kylesmom

Thaanks sarah :hugs: glad you had a better night. Today is Lucas check up
he decides to sleep all day and stay up a few hrs at night...need to switch this schedule lol


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha typical, they only sleep when you don't want them to. :dohh:

Wesley was actually only up twice last night, and he stayed in his cot until 5am :happydance: he had his second set of jabs this morning though so I'm not expecting another good night tonight. 

Worse still, he hasn't done a poo in nearly a week and they've just given him the rotavirus vaccine again. Now, if I can only cleverly time it so that he's with DH when the inevitable poo explosion occurs..... :devil::sick:


----------



## kylesmom

2 days. Ouch. Gonna be a good one lol.
Let's hope eh takes that one.

Kyle kicked me in the boob today. Talk about ouch! Especially since they are enormous and engourged. 

I have the largest hemmoroid of my life. Debating on calling the doctor to get it checked out or wait the six weeks when I go back. Ugh. One thing after another


----------



## SazzleR

Sarah's right. It really is one thing after another for these babies. Poor things! And it always turns out to be nothing so we worry for no reason. I'm sure that's the car for Lucas' kidneys too. 

Aside from engorged boobs & piles, how are you getting on, Kyles? You can thank the pushing for the piles :wacko: Some cream should clear it up. 

Glad the cot is going well, Sarah. Hopefully he'll go longer & longer in there so you won't have to worry about your night out. 

You've just reminded me to book Leo's second lot of jabs. Hope Wesley isn't too affected by them. 

Well, for the last 3 nights, Leo hasn't fed from 11pm til morning :happydance: I'm sure it's just the effect of the heat & he'll go back to needing a feed in the night but I've enjoyed the block of 6-7 hours sleeps :D

We're starting a bottle tonight at his 11pm feed. I'd love to get some early nights again to have more energy! We did it with Rex at this age so I'm happy to do it with Leo. Hope he takes it cos he's only had EBM in a bottle so far. I'm going to pump about 10pm-ish so my supply doesn't drop & to build a freezer stash up so I can have a bit of life back again!

I don't know what's going on with Leo's feeding today but he's not loving it :nope: He's bracing his arms against me even more than normal & pulling away while firmly latched on so he stretches my nipple like it's made of elastic. Owwww! I hope this is growth spurt related & not him telling me there's not much there :shrug: Although, I'm sure there is enough there cos I've woken up soaking wet with milk the past 2 nights after he hasn't fed in the night. It was even on the sheets this morning :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch, kyles that sounds painful! :( I had some nasty hemeroids after having Wesley, I got some cream from the chemist and it cleared up in a few days. Just be careful not to get it on your stitches. 

Well, it turns out Wesley couldn't hold on until DH came home. He did the biggest, smelliest poo ever about half an hour before DHs return from work. So close, damn it!! Poor little thing, he's been inconsolable all day since getting his jabs :(


----------



## Sarah lo

We must've cross posted there saz, I'm so slow at typing (or easily distracted)

Hopefully he's going to like his cot, so far since switching to it we've had 2 great nights and one horrendous night so we'll have to see.

That's fantastic that Leo slept most of the night! I'm very jealous :) DH and I have also discussed introducing a bottle of formula before bed so that I can go back to the gym. All my classes are around 7:00-7:30pm so I could do bath time and then hand him over to DH to do last feeds. We decided we're going to wait till 16 weeks to do it, just because with all of the tummy troubles Olivia had I'm terrified to try Wesley on formula until his gut is a bit more mature in case he is the same. You'll have to let me know how Leo gets on with it. 

That's pretty much what Wesley has been doing with his feeds too so I'm guessing growth spurt plus wonder week 12. Its so annoying!

Olivia's potty training is going really well by the way. Day 5 and we've only had a couple of accidents. She was dry at nursery today today and she's been dry every night this week too! Its finally clicked I think :)


----------



## kylesmom

I wanted to let you know that we are currently at childrens hospital for the next two days. Lucas got a fever last night and we rushed him to the local hospital. We then were transported to childrens by ambulance and have been here since about 2 am. He shows that he has a UTI and they have poked and prcked him all over. They did a spinal tap as well. He was given a rouind of antibiotics and the fever was down before we left first hospiral.. He will be on antibiotics to treat meingitis or anything else. Please please please keep my baby boy in your prayers. We will be here for a couple days.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry kyles! :cry: saying lots of prayers for you. How is he now?


----------



## SazzleR

Oh Kyles :cry: That's awful. Please update us when you can. You're all in my thoughts. 

Leo gulped his formula down last night & it doesn't seem to have affected him in the slightest. It didn't make him sleep any longer than he has been doing the last few nights but it did mean I got to go to bed an hour early & pump a little for the freezer so I'm happy with that!

Just feeding Leo to get him down for the night & still have soooo much to do to get sorted for going away tomorrow. I just want to sit down & chill! Hopefully I'll be able to do that tomorrow night instead!


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm convinced the whole formula makes them sleep longer thing is just a myth. Olivia didn't sleep any different when she switched altogether. 

It's been a very long, hard week this week and I'm glad its over. DH has promised me a lie in tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls. Well we are still at the hospital. Looks like as of now we have a UTI in little Lucas. He also has thickening of his baldder and the uterer is not contracting fully or at all to let the urine exit his body. They have ruled out meningitis thankfully. He has not had a fever since day 1 he is on round the clock antibiotics. We have to get a dye test done tomorrow to check his bladder to uterer and se how it is functioning. If its a blockage he would need surgery. Please just pray.

We will prob be here for 7 days. Not sure yet. Living in the hospital is awful but i cant leave his
side. 

He is finally more alert during the day as well. He is eating 2-3 ounces every 2 hrs. Takes one long stretch of sleep for about 3-4 hrs. And his bowel movements are great. 

Will update more when i can xoxo


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh thank god its not meningitis! I've been so worried for you kyles :( thank you for updating us. 

I really hope there's no blockage. It must be a good sign that he's feeding well and alert etc. 

The thing that annoys me is that when you had your scans they made out that his enlarged kidney wasn't anything to worry about. Surely they must have been able to foresee something like this happening and done some more thorough checks on him at birth? 

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: xx


----------



## kylesmom

Thank you. I agree i wish i asked more questions or got more answers but i didnt know anything would be an issue. I wish i read more about it. I feel so helpless but he is doing great right now. 5 hr stretch of sleep through the night and now a little past a 4 hr stretch. His belly waa full! 

I did pick up on breast feeding again while i was here but stopped today. I cant produce enough to keep up. Im ok with it. At least i got some in him


----------



## Sarah lo

It's not your fault Kyles, there's nothing more you could have done :hugs:

That's great he's doing so well, bless him! And lovely you got some more breast milk into him, you've given him a great start. I think you're right to move onto formula though, when he's poorly I think its more important to keep his little belly full so he's contented in that department :)


----------



## kylesmom

They finally got an antibiotic we can give him orally. They said we should be able to go home today! Still need to schedule the dye test this week. And he is on antibiotics every 8 hrs. 

I am still going to pump as much as i can. Even if it is a little here and there or every 4 hrs. Just so i can help his immune system which he needs. 

The hemmroid is still not allowing me to sit at all comfortably so i have to schedule another doc appointment for that. I think because of that pain i am unable to produce enough milk. I need to get this taken care of as soon as possible ugh. One thing after another. At least i can go see my little kyle soon. And get ouf of this hospital! Will keep you all updated....


----------



## Sarah lo

Fantastic news (about Lucas not the hemmeriod :) ) I'm so glad he's on the mend. Fingers crossed for his dye test now.

That's great you're managing to pump some :thumbup: every little bit helps.

Piles are deffo the worst, mine keep coming back, they were back again this morning :( my mum once told me that they never truly go away unless you have them surgically removed. Not sure if that's true but I've been suffering in and off for 3 years :(


----------



## kylesmom

We are home!!!!!!

We have a long week ahead of us but we are home!!!!

Yes piles are the worst. This is my first and its never going away!!!! My dh cracks me up. He said i may as well name it now because i will be stuck with it for life lol. I hope not because its terrible

Im going to make an appointment to see about surgically removing it. Ughhh


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay you're home! :) 

Ha ha your naughty DH! :haha: definitely see about getting them removed. I'm far too embarrassed to see the doc about mine, I wish I had the guts to! :nope:

Wesley's crib has gone, I sold it today. I'm so glad to see the back of that damned thing! I spent £100 on it with the mattress and bedding and only got £25 back for it but I don't care. He's sleeping so much better in his big cot. Most nights he only gets into my bed at around 5am so its a vast improvement. When we had the crib I was lucky if he spent an hour a night in it. :dohh:

Olivia fell out of bed tonight. DH and I were downstairs and we heard a huge thump come from upstairs. DH ran upstairs to see what it was, to find Olivia on the floor, still fast asleep! I don't get it, actually nothing wakes that kid up once she's asleep and yet when she was a baby she tortured me at bedtime, regularly taking an hour or more to get her down, sometimes waking up the second her arse touched the bottom of her cot. Then the slightest creak of the floor boards as I tried to creep out of the room would wake her. In fact, once or twice I even had to slither out of her room on my belly commando style so as not to wake her. And now she sleeps through everything?! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Managed to find some wifi to catch up. I've been worried snoot you & Lucas, Kyles. So happy to hear things are ok & you're home! I agree with Sarah, it must be related to his enlarged kidney. They should have pre warned you that things like this could happen. :hugs:

The journey down to Cornwall was a nightmare. Not because of the boys though. They were little angels! :) But the traffic was horrendous. The M5 was like a car park & we made a lot of detours. It took us 7.5 hours with a stop :wacko: And to top it off, when we were 30 minutes away from arriving, we hit a heavy rain shower & our windscreen wiper decided to break. Nightmare!!

Unfortunately it hasn't got much better today. I was feeding Leo on bed this morning & he had wind. While I was trying to burp him, he was flailing his arms around everywhere & he somehow managed to scratch my eye. Like my actual eye ball. God, it hurt! DH left me to have a lie in but when I got up, it was still agony. A trip to Plymouth's Royal Eye Infirmary urgent care department later, turns out I have a scratched cornea. It hurts like hell! I have antibiotic & lubricant drops to have for 5 days. With BF, I can only take paracetamol for the pain too :( Wish I could have something stronger. I need it!! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

We cross posted again, Sarah!

Poor Olivia :( Rex is the same. You can't wake him for anything these days but I couldn't even shut his bedroom door properly when he was a baby otherwise he'd wake up :dohh:


----------



## shradha

Kyles- so sorry have been MIA ...... read about Lucas. .... god bless him... happy that he is doing good... I am praying for him.. you have been a strong lady. Everything will be fine dont worry... yay for coming back home.... piles can be very painful.... 

Sarah- I too have fallen a lot out of the bed when I was small and I remember my dad putting pillows at the corner to stop me from falling. .... 

We had to make a quick trip to my mom's house as she had organised some prayers for our ancestors. ..this is common in india ....


----------



## Sarah lo

Ouch, saz that sounds blooming painful! :( 

That sounds interesting shradha, what are ancestors? I think it means something different in our country, to us ancestors are ancient people we are related to many generations back but I'm guessing that's not what you mean?

I'm really struggling today, the kids are ganging up on me :( Wesley hasn't stopped crying all day and I've no idea why, Olivia has been OK but is still driving me mad with her constant whining. I took them to the park with the dog earlier in the hope that Wesley would sleep on the way but he screamed all the way there. MIL was supposed to come and help me out an hour ago but no sign of her. I hate days like this :(


----------



## shradha

Sarah- ancestors means ...the nearest ones..my grandparents and their parents who are no more ....so they are total 8 people....
So sorry to know you are having a rough time.... hope your mil came to help you....

I have ovulated. ... now the 2ww starts. ...
Kyle- how are you and lucus?


----------



## Sarah lo

Ah I see, that makes more sense :) 

Yes MIL can eventually yesterday and in true child fashion they were both good as gold once she got here :dohh:

Ooh TWW now! Very exciting :) I've got my fingers crossed for you. When do you thing you will you start testing?


----------



## shradha

Somewhere around 11aug.... Ff is not detected O but I am sure I have...today 1dpo....


----------



## Sarah lo

Yeah, I seem to recall FF doesn't detect O until 3 days afterwards (after you've had 3 days of raised temperatures) and then it goes back and plots it on the graph. so you won't know for a couple of days exactly when it happened. :)


----------



## shradha

Yea so I am waiting...... I know I be patient but I just cant wait....9th aug is my birthday hopefully by that time I can get some news..... when I was pregnant with shresh I never had any symptoms before I got that bfp......now I am looking for every little symptom....I am going nutts.


----------



## Sarah lo

Your birthday is the day before mine :)


----------



## shradha

Yours is 10th Aug. .wow that means you too are a Leo. ..... great..


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes, and Olivia is 12th August, Leo as well. Apparently we are going to have some huge clashes as she grows up because we are both Leos :wacko:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi girls. Shrad cngrats on the tww! Fingers crossed! Cant wait to for the 11th to find out.

Sarah sorry the kids gave u trouble. Of course when mil comes around they throw on their angels wings!

Yesterday we had to go back to CHOP( Childrens hospital of Philadelphia) we had to get Lucas a VCUG test done. Its a test where they inject dye into his bladder and make sure that when he pee's his urinary tract outputs properly and to see if there could possibly be a blockage. They do this through a catheter injection. The results were great. No issues with his system
Huge relief.

Friday we have to go back to CHOP and get a Mag3 test done. This will be to check his kidneys. They will put him on an IV and a catheter again and inject lasik through the IV. The test should run for an hr and results show after 3 hrs. Gonna be a long day
Seems we will contibue to keep him on around the clock antibiotics for months and tests after tests done.

Just keep prayers for him. Gonna be a long road.


----------



## Sarah lo

Great news about yesterday's tests, kyles :) I hope the next test results are as good. :hugs: xx

Poor little boy, how is he in general? 

Well I woke up in the middle of the night last night to hear breathing coming from the floor beside my bed. It was Olivia. She must've come in, tried to wake me up, given up and gone to sleep on the floor :haha:

Wesley's sleep is becoming an issue, he's up about 4 times a night now and I'm shattered! Last night I gave in and took him into our bed again, he sleeps so much better in our bed but I've been trying to get him out of the habbit. Olivia was never this bad at sleeping :(


----------



## shradha

Sarah- wow..thats wonderful 2 Leo's in the family..... my mom's b'day is on 13 th Aug. ..your babies are still having sleep problem. ......it must be so difficult. ....

Kyle- glad to know test came out good....how is Lucas now? I know you are going through difficult time but this will pass on..... you are one strong lady...i am praying for you....


----------



## kylesmom

Aww Sarah I'm sorry rough night.

Lucas is back tracking from feeding every 3 hrs to every 2! So tired. I am feeling a lot better emotionally. Still sad a lot with all going on. Lucas is doing great as of now. Just feel so bad seeing him go through test after test.... It feels like it will never end. 

Kyle keeps waking up at 5:30am I was so angry he came storming in our room this morning crying he was hungry. I just finished feeding Lucas at 4 am. Ahhhhh. Of course he woke the baby up and the baby then needed to eat. Rough morning for sure.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's good to hear Lucas is doing well despite everything. You have to take that as a good sign. If he was sleepy and not feeding it would be much more worrying. Try to take it one day at a time and focus on the positives if you can. (Easy for me to say, I know) one day soon your little man will be right as rain and this will all be a distant memory :hugs:

Ugh, there's nothing worse than the 5am barging in toddler! Olivia still does this but I've drummed into her that she must be quiet when baby's sleeping so at least she barges in quietly now, ensuring she doesn't wake anyone else up but poor old mum :dohh:


----------



## shradha

Kyles- you must be emotionally and physically drained. Don't worry Lucas is doing good. Be strong as hou are. Children getting up early can be very stressful. When does Kyle sleep? 
Sarah- Olivia too has the habit of getting up.... do you thing she has started this after Wesley was born?

Today I am 4dpo..... temperature are showing a bit weird. ... first 2 days same temp...yesterday rose but same as today. .... I dont know what to think????


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes, Olivia is terrible for getting up in the night. She did get much worse when Wesley was first born but she's always been terrible for getting up in the night. We have a reward chart where she gets a sticker every morning for staying in bed and that helps but she still gets up in the night at least once a week.

I think raised temperatures are a good sign. Its been a while though lol 
I remember when TTC Wesley I had high temps after ov, then a temperature dip on my birthday (10th august so must have been 9dpo) and got my bfp at 12 dpo the day after olivia's birthday (13th August)


----------



## shradha

You must be sleep deprived from a long time..... I will go insane if I dont get a proper sleep for a week...hatsoff to you...
Today I am feeling a lot of pricking and fluttering in my lower belly and also feel so heavy....I dont know whst to feel...its early I know. ....but the anticipation is killing me...


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh sounds promising shradha... :)


----------



## kylesmom

We got the Mag3 test done yesterday and it didnt look good :( this should show a blockage in his kidneys and system. The left side didnt look the same as the right. We wont get any results till aug 21st when we see the urologist. Just keep praying. I did some research and a lot of it looks like it could lead to surgery :( this sucks


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh kyles, I'm so sorry :( hoping and praying for good results on the 20th. That's the day after wesley's heart scan, what a worry these babies are :(


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: I'm back from holiday. I've missed quite a bit but have caught up just now. All the talk of Leos made me chuckle. I've added another Leo to our group :haha:

Massive :hugs: Kyles. Poor Lucas with all the tests & I'm so, so sorry to hear that the test didn't look good. I really hope it isn't as bad as you fear. :hugs: But like Sarah said, I'm sure he wouldn't be so alert & happy if he was really poorly. Keep that in your mind. 

Shradha, good luck for the dreaded TWW. Things sound good! :thumbup:

How are you & Wesley doing, Sarah? 

I'm going to try & get Leo weighed on Tuesday. He's really cut down on how long his feeds take. Worried he isn't getting enough :( Will have to see what the scales say. I'm honestly wondering if he's teething :shrug: I know it's early but his bottom gum feels sharp & he's been quite unsettled, dribbly & trying to bite everything he can get near his mouth - muslins, my fingers etc. I really don't fancy BF a baby with teeth!!

I got his appointment through for his 2-4 month assessment while we were away. The HV is coming to my house. I don't remember this with Rex at all. Must be a new thing around here. Not quite sure what there is to assess! He can't do much at 3 months old! :haha:

Rex still gets up in the night from time to time too, so you're not alone, Sarah!

We've had a lovely week in Cornwall. Rex had such a great time with his cousin & he loved, loved, loved spending time on the beach & in the sea. Shame Leo wasn't as enthusiastic about the beach but never mind. I wish I could please them both equally all the time but I just can't seem to :wacko:

Rex has had a few late nights so getting him to bed tonight was a real battle. With DH off work for the next 4 weeks, I can see his routine slipping quite a bit. They'll be fun come September when he starts school :dohh: but thankfully he's doing afternoons.


----------



## kylesmom

Welcome back saz! Glad things were nice! Thanks for the positove thoughts :)

Shrad your signs look and sound good. I think when i was 4dpo i woke up super HOT and thought that something happened and it did :) fxing for u!!!

Saz sorry Rex is trouble at night. Kyle is being so bad today. Touching every baby toy and swing etc. Its so annoyong. He just needs some more attention. It gets so frustrating. Tell.me im.not alone lol


----------



## shradha

Kyles- so sorry to know that.....I really hope and pray that its not that bad as you have read and Lucas becomes well soon.....
Saz- welcome back....
Sarah- yesterday shresh had a rough night..and I was thinking about you....he was crying the ehole night and only went to sleep at 3 and woke up at 5 am.....I am tired.....

Today 6dpo and temps have dropped... from 96.8 to 96.6f.....got cold.....feeling sick....


----------



## Sarah lo

Yay, you're back saz! I'm glad you had a nice time, it sounds fab! Yes I was thinking of you when we were talking about all the Leos too :) 

Wesley has cut right back on his feeding times too (apart from a growth spurt that he had last week, OMG that's been rough!), and his weight gain has taken a bit of a dip lately, he's gone down to the 9th from the 25th percentile. It seems to be a bit of a common pattern with BF babies, though as there's a thread n the BF part of the forum where lots of mums are saying their LOs slowed down at around 3 months too. My HV isn't worried. 

Uh oh, that does sound a lot like Leo is teething doesn't it?! :wacko: I don't envy you at all there! 

I haven't heard of any assessment, maybe they don't do it here? He has to go for more injections at 16 weeks but that's it as far as I'm aware :shrug:

We've had some rotten late nights lately too. Olivia hasn't been too bad because she plays in her room till she's tired so it doesn't actually bother anyone and she's still up at 6am anyway but Wesley is becoming a pain. Last two nights he hasn't gone down till 8pm and its been a real uphill struggle getting him there. He rarely feeds to sleep anymore unless I take him to bed and lie down with him feeding till he falls asleep. Otherwise its rocking and bouncing for half an hour or so :( 

Kyles, Olivia is like that with the baby's toys too, she also tries to sit in his bouncy chair or push her teddies in his swing. Wesley has a white noise frogy that we stupidly let Olivia borrow before he was born when she was going through one of her anti-bedtime phases. At the time we explained to her that she was just borrowing it and we thought she understood but now its "that's my froggy!!!!!" Every time she sees it in wesley's cot :dohh:

Shradha, sorry for the rough night with shresh. I hope he sleeps better for you tonight :hugs:

Your temp dip could possibly mean implantation has happened, if it goes back up tomorrow its a really good sign. I'll keep my FX for you! :) 

I'm very excited about olivia's birthday party next week! Yesterday I went out and bought all the things for the party bags and lunch boxes. They're each having a jungle themed lunch box with a sandwich, packet of teddy bear crisps, and a box of raisins. Then I'm going to put carrot and cucumber sticks, cherry tomatoes and grapes out in pots on the table, then a choice of squash or water to drink. Will that be enough for them? For the parents I'm just doing tea coffee and posh biscuits. 

In their party bags they will get a balloon, little packet of colouring pencils, a jumping frog, mini bottle of bubbles, a little chocolate bar and a piece of birthday cake. Is that too much?

The whole shebang has only cost me £150, including venue, bouncy castle, food and party bags for up to 15 kids :)


----------



## shradha

Wow sarah....that all looks awesome. .... you have planned well....I wish I could come for Olivia's birthday. .. 
Its not my mind.....I am having cramps and pricking sensation. .... loss of appetite. .....and very irritable mood......


----------



## SazzleR

Things sound very promising, Shradha :thumbup:

Sorry for the rough nights, ladies :( At least we're all in it together!

Sarah, that's exactly what Leo is like at bedtime too. But he's always been like that! He's a cheeky monkey too. He'll settle in 5 minutes for DH once I've fed him but just won't settle on me at all. I can be there over an hour :wacko:

The party sounds fab, Sarah. The lunch boxes & party bags sound great to me! You're very organised! I'm thinking of doing something similar for the joint party we'll have for Leo's 1st birthday & Rex's 4th. Rex will have lots more friends next year due to starting at school so play centre parties will be too expensive!


----------



## shradha

Another rough night with shresh.....shresh...my temps have gone up...after yesterday's dip...
Sarah - hope you had a better night...
Saz- we all are having tough nights. ...


----------



## Sarah lo

Not long till testing now shradha! :) how are you feeling today?

Wesley is still not sleeping great, he came into our bed again last night. I give up. If he sleeps better in our bed he can come in our bed, we're all happier when we get more sleep so might as well just go with it.

Kyles I saw your update about Lucas on Facebook, thats great news :thumbup: bless his little heart 

Olivia's potty training is still going great, yesterday was the first day i let her wear big girl knickers and she didn't have any accidents at all! she's dry at night too now. I'm very proud :) what a difference to our last attempt.


----------



## SazzleR

When are you going to test, Shradha? It's creeping closer! :)

Great news about successful potty training, Sarah :thumbup: Just in time for her bday! Sorry Wesley is giving you a hard time at night. I'd just go with the bed sharing. It's not worth being exhausted for :nope: Leo comes in with me every morning somewhere between 4-6am. 

I thought I'd move Leo to his room once we were back from holiday but I just can't face doing it :( He's sleeping so well in our room that I'm worried moving him will make him wake up loads more. He's not got much room in his Moses basket anymore but is still sleeping ok in it so I think I'll just wait til he needs more room. It's pure laziness! I need my sleep! :haha:


----------



## shradha

Sarah- yea as would agree with the sharing bed..as long as he sleeps well..even shresh sleeps with us....yay for potty training. ...
8dpo. .tested out of curiosity. ..bfn....I knew its early. ... saz you are in Facebook?


----------



## SazzleR

It is way early, Shradha. I didn't get a BFP with either pregnancy until 12/13dpo. Even then it was a real squinter!

Yes, I'm on FB. We're already friends on there!


----------



## shradha

Opps...I wanted to ask you...are you often in Facebook. .....sorry .


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: I have a nosey on FB on my phone daily but don't post all that much. My life is too dull :haha:

ETA: should also have said that Leo was 14lb 8oz at his weigh in today. Still following his line. Feel so relieved after he's cut down on the feed times so drastically recently. He must be getting more efficient at feeding I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Sarah lo

She's gone to bed without her nappy on tonight! :-\ I'm not sure she's ready but she was adamant she wanted to try and she's such a stubborn little thing.... :dohh: I've left her toilet seat on the toilet and the bathroom door open for her so if she wakes up needs to pee she will hopefully take herself. We don't have a waterproof sheet on her bed yet so I really hope she doesn't have any accidents! 

I think with regard to whether or not to move Leo yet, in my experience, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Keep him in with you as long as he's still sleeping well, I say. We're really lucky in that our bedroom is big enough to fit Wesley's full size cot so we can keep him in our room as long as we want. Although DHs snoring is getting worse and I don't know if that's maybe why Wesley doesn't sleep...

Well done again Leo! Wesley is the same with his feeding, he has a couple of really big feeds a day but the rest are all just little 5-10 minute ones. He's only 12lbs bless him, he's 9th percentile :) 

Haha shradha, 8dpo is WAY too early. I got a BFN at 11dpo and then the faintest line ever at 12dpo.

Well we are officially house hunting now! I spoke to a mortgage advisor today and he says we can get a help-to-buy mortgage up to the value of 150k and that we can now go out and find something we like and put some offers in. Except of course, there's not that many houses in York for under 150k so it's not quite as much fun as I thought it would be. I've seen a couple of houses in tadcaster and pocklington, are they any good, saz? Failing that, I think it might end up being a case of buying in one of the less desirable areas just to get onto the property ladder and then looking to move somewhere nicer a few years down the line.


----------



## shradha

How was Olivia Sarah ? Hope everything went well... Happy house hunting..hope you get your dream house...god bless Wesley ..

Saz- god bless Leo.....don't worry of the feeds as long as they are active.... Shresh also had reduced his feeds when he was 3 months....but he was taking in good quantity.... So it was fine with less feed..

Now my only going to check on Saturday...today 9dpo....temps suddenly dipped... Is it ok? I am not good in reading ff charts.... I am worried.... Does the dip mean my chances are gone.....:cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

I'd say not necessarily, shradha. Yes there will be a temp dip right before AF starts but at 9 dpo I'd have thought its too early for AF. Most (but not all) women go 2 weeks after ov so I wouldn't be too worried at this point. 

Has it dipped down further than it did last week? It could be that this is your implantation dip as 9dpo would more likely coincide with that. I had a dip at 9dpo with Wesley, and it went back up again the next day.


----------



## shradha

Its same as 6dpo....tomorrow is a deciding factor....if temps go up then I am still on the race....but if I have not conceived then why all this cramps and tingle feeling in lower belly right from 1dpo.... I never get like this feeling before af...so I am surprised. ...


----------



## SazzleR

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's temp, Shradha. I know nothing about charting & temps as I didn't do it when TTC either time but good luck!

Did Olivia stay dry, Sarah? Hope so!

Tadcaster is lovely, Sarah. My mum's best friend's parents ran a post office there for years before retiring so we often spent time there. Pocklington is quite far out of York. In terms of less desirable areas, just to get on the property ladder, I'd look at some parts of Acomb & Tang Hall (nearer to Heworth) are cheap but not too bad areas. The same is true for Clifton, if you look in the not so bad areas! Happy to let you know my opinions of any areas you look at! My parents & sis are up to date on York even though I haven't actually lived there for 9 years now!

You're lucky that Wesley's cot fits in. We've for a cot bed so it's far too big for our room. I think the travel cot would fit but not with the nursing chair & I sit in there for the bedtime feed which can take a whiles& DH does his bottle in it too at 11pm. You're right though, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. He's sleeping so well at night that I don't want to mess it up! Shame about his daytime sleep but I've decided to work on that when Rex starts school in September to try & get him to have a decent afternoon sleep.


----------



## Sarah lo

Huge FX for tomorrow's temp, shradha :)

Yes Olivia stayed dry all night! Very proud :) but stupid DH did her bath tonight and has put her in a pull up even though I told him not to! :growlmad: I swear he tries to set her backwards, he tells her that pull ups are "big girl nappies" so she goes about her merry way in them thinking she's being a big girl. At least it was the last pull up in the packet.

I've seen a couple of things in Clifton and acomb. Actually I lived in acomb when I was little before we moved to copmanthorpe. I was only 4 when we moved so I don't remember it but my mum says my sister was very happy at school there, whereas when we moved to copmanthorpe where its supposedly nice, she got bullied. So i suppose it doesn't necessarily follow that nice area = better for the kids. How about foxwood? 

Ha ha don't talk to me about day time naps! Wesley is an absolute nightmare for napping. Today he didn't sleep from 7:30 until 1pm :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

These poor second children & their lack of naps :( I know it's cos of Rex that Leo can't sleep. Rex is just sooo loud! But I can't expect him to be quiet. He's only 3. I do miss nap time though! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol! Its not just the toddler poor Wesley has to contend with, its also our EXTREMELY vocal cat who has learned that I will give him just about anything he wants (always food) just by standing beside the sleeping baby and meowing as loud as he can. And if its not the cat its our moronic Labrador who does this really annoying thing where she randomly shakes as if she was wet and the noise of her ears flapping while she shakes wakes him up. :dohh: I swear, I'm going to pin that dog's ears back one of these days :growlmad:


----------



## shradha

So .....its just not Wesley. ....your cat and dog have teamed up too to annoy you....it must be so difficult. ..poor you......:hugs:....
Saz- I guess the elder ones want more attention. ...I dont know how shresh will react when our second baby comes home???

Atm... I am upset....shresh woke up up at 5am crying...in our bed...I had to comfort him.....then I went to sleep back I woke up at 6 to see my reading. ..bbt...96.6f but I realized we cant count it right..as there should be atleast 3- 4 hours of proper sleep to check the bbt......


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: Sorry, Sarah, but I have an image in my head now of you sellotaping the dog's ears down :haha:

I tell our cat daily that she's off to the RSPCA! She waits outside the bedroom doors for me when I'm doing bedtime with the boys & as soon as I start to creep out, she starts miaowing her head off for attention. Grrrrr! Once Rex is asleep, nothing wakes him these days but not Leo :nope: Her whinging has woken him a few times :(

I'm having my hair done again today. Bliss! 3 hours to myself :D


----------



## shradha

Hope you had a wonderful time. .....pampering yourself with your new hairstyle....


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh shradha, that sucks. Now you will have to wait till tomorrow's temp. Try not to stress too much about it :hugs:

Saz, I know exactly what you mean about the cat. I tell my cat daily that he's going to the RSPCA too :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Feels like I haven't been on here in ages, how is everyone?

How are you getting on shradha? Have you tested yet? x

Kyles, how is Lucas doing now? 

Saz, is Leo still sleeping well?

I've been so busy this past week organising Olivia's party and everything. This is the first time I've sat down and relaxed in ages! The party went really well, everyone turned up and olivia had a whale of a time! :) It was my birthday yesterday and I just had a nice quiet one, just went to MIL and FILs for lunch and chilled out :) 

Wesley is still being a pain in the bum, bless him. His sleep is still awful and now he's going through a phase of not wanting to be put down, ever :( saz, are you still giving Leo a bottle of formula every night? I'm really tempted to try it with wesley too. Do you think it makes any difference? The only reason I haven't tried it yet is because Olivia had cows milk intolerance and I'm scared Wesley might react too.


----------



## shradha

Belated happy birthday Sarah!Hope u had a great time....
Olivia must be excited for her birthday. ... 

Af visited me....feeling really disappointed. ....


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww huge :hugs: Shradha. Sending baby :dust: for next cycle :hugs:

I haven't been on whilst we've been at my parent's this weekend. But I didn't miss much! :haha:

Olivia's party looked amazing, Sarah! :thumbup: Glad she had fun. And happy belated birthday to you as well! :)

No, Leo is not sleeping well at the minute :cry: I don't know what wrong with him. If he's ill, this WW is getting to him, he's growing again or it's his teeth coming. It's such a guessing game with them! I'm thinking teeth more at the minute as he's been a bit warm on & off over the weekend, had like a million poos (very unusual for him cos he normally only goes every 3-4 days) & been clingy, unsettled. He's just not been himself at all :cry: But his bad sleep started before we went away to my mum's so it can't just have been to do with being somewhere unusual. I'm wondering if we've hit the 4 month sleep regression early? :shrug: He's still not sleeping well in the day either :(

His feeding is also worrying me. He's always been a fussy feeder but it's gone up a notch these past couple of weeks. Like I said, he's seriously cut down his his feed times but he's really pulling my nipple whilst latched on & crying after like 5 mins feeding :( I'm going to ask the HV to weigh him again at his assessment on Thursday to see if he's put weight on this week. If he hasn't or has lost weight, I'm really considering stopping BF. I feel like all I do is worry about his weight & feeding :( Rex always fed so peacefully & well that all this is new to me. 

Yes, Sarah, still doing the late feed with a bottle of formula. He's taking it fine. I even gave him it 2 out of the 4 nights we were at my parent's this weekend (grandad did the other 2 :) ) & he took the bottle from me with no issues. I very rarely feed him in the night anymore. I only do if he won't settle back to sleep in bed with me, like this morning I fed him about 5ish to settle him. Compared to what Rex was like at this age, it's amazing!! He was still having a proper night feed at like 2-3am & still waking again around 5am. 

The other bonus of doing it, Sarah, is I pump around 10pm on the nights I don't go to bed early so I'm building a good freezer stash. It's a relief to know I can go out & do something if I want to. 

Why not slowly introduce formula if you're worried about CMPI? You can mix formula & EBM. So start with like 2oz of formula, the rest EBM then over a few weeks, work up to a full bottle of formula?


----------



## Sarah lo

oh shradha, i'm sorry :( :hugs: it just wasn't meant to be last cycle, hopefully this next one will be yours xxx

Saz, the fussy feeding thing you're describing is exactly the same as Wesley at the moment. I've been seriously considering stopping BF this week too :( I don't feel as though he ever takes a full feed because he latches on, sucks for a minute then starts pulling off and screaming. I have a slow let down and that doesn't help either because he gets pissed off waiting for it :( I feel as though he maybe only gets 2 really good feeds a day and the rest are like i've just described. Then he makes up for it at night. he rarely wants a feed right before bedtime so he doesn't go down with a full tummy, so he's up feeding at 10:30, 1:00, 3:00 and then has a huge feed at 5:00, draining both boobs and crying for more. he finally settles again and is up for the day at 6:30-7:00ish. it's killing me!

He's getting his weight closely monitored by the HV at the moment because his thrush caused his weight gain to slow right down and this fussy feeding isn't going to help matters. :cry:

I was thinking 4 month regression too. Gutted, I thought it would't get us seeing as how he was already such a crap sleeper :rofl: He's grumpy as hell during the day too, i actually can't put him down or he screams the house down, and he only stops crying when he's asleep or for a brief few minutes after he's just woken up :( I feel like he's turning into another Olivia, (she was a very high needs baby.) Looking at my wonder weeks book, there's a "stormy" period that stretches right from 15 weeks to 19 weeks, maybe that's it :shrug:

it's olivia's actual birthday today, we're taking her to butterfly world. i'm papping myself a bit tbh, i'm frightened of butterflies :rofl: but it's her day so i'm going to have to put on my big girl panties and get over it :)


----------



## SazzleR

Happy birthday, Olivia! How did you cope with the butterflies, Sarah?! :haha:

Sorry to hear you're suffering with sleep & feeding too, Sarah :( I think it must be a combination of the WW & sleep regression with the nursing strike. Just seen on FB that a colleague who had her LO 3 days before Leo, is also dealing with bad sleep & nursing refusal. At least we're in it together. 

I think our issues have been made worse by Leo being unwell. We ended up with an emergency doctor appointment this morning. He's been warm on & off over the weekend & had a runny bum, like I said, but then I was changing his nappy this morning & saw that he torso was totally covered in a rash :( DH had changed the nappy before & said he didn't notice it then. So I thought we best get him checked out. Thankfully, he's all ok. It's just a generic virus & the doc did saw that the rash is usually a sign that its on its way out so hopefully we're over the worst now. He's had a super long nap in bed with me this afternoon & seemed a bit brighter after that. It helped me feel more human too! Hate to think how poorly he'd be if it wasn't for BF :(

He's meant to be having his next lot of jabs tomorrow. Remember, we're behind! But I don't think they do them if they're ill, do they? I didn't think to ask the doc this morning but I'll ring in the morning to check. If not, it'll put us even further behind :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh poor Leo! I hope he's on the mend soon, it must've been so scary finding a rash on him like that :( I'm glad it's nothing too serious. Is that his 12 week jabs he's meant to have tomorrow then? We've just fallen behind with wesley's too, he's 16 weeks next week but stupid me forgot to book him in till yesterday and now they can't fit him in till 4th September :dohh: if Leo is still unwell, I would postpone I think after the next set of jabs (what should be the 16 week ones) that's it until they are a year old so it's not like he'll be behind for much longer. 

Them bloody butterflies! That was an ordeal and a half. The second I walked in I knew I'd made a bad decision as I was greeted by twenty-odd winged monsters all fighting it out to be the first one to flap about in my face. There were these bloody great big blue ones that were the size of a piggin blackbird that kept dive bombing me and swooping into wesley's pram. He just sat there smiling while they did it, the poor little sod had absolutely no idea of the terrible peril he was being subjected to. Olivia on the other hand, had a great time, and it all came with the added bonus of getting to laugh at her poor old mummy.


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: Sorry, Sarah, had to laugh at your ordeal with butterflies! Glad you managed to brave it for Olivia though. 

Well, I spoke to the doctors this morning & they said it's only if they have a fever that they won't vaccinate & as his temp was normal, they've done them. May as well get all the ill effects & bad sleep out the way this week when it's been so bad anyway! :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yeah he's not going to sleep anyway so you might as well make it worse :haha: 

Wesley has been asleep since 5:00 tonight :-/ I fear he's going to be up at the crack of dawn tomorrow morning :dohh: I just can't catch a break can I :(


----------



## SazzleR

Uh oh. Hope he didn't wake up after your post thinking he'd had a nap. And that he wasn't up really early. 

Leo decided to be awake for an hour at 3am. Fun, fun, fun :wacko: I know if wasn't hunger as well cos he'd only have one side & wouldn't latch on again. I want my sleeping baby back!!! :cry:

Got the HV assessment at 10. I'm going to ask them to weigh him again & chat to her about our feeding issues. Hope it's my actual HV cos she's lovely.


----------



## Sarah lo

It actually worked out quite well last night, he woke up at about 8:00 and sat quietly on my knee while I watched great British bake off and then we went upstairs and had a feed. He went back to sleep at about 10:00 (which is when I'm normally just going to bed anyway) and didn't wake up again until 1:30 so I got a nice chunk of sleep for a change. He came into bed with me after that and literally didn't stop feeding for the rest of the night! Luckily I can sleep while he feeds lol he's deffo having a growth spurt:haha: he's been a pain in the arse feeding again today :dohh:

What did your HV say?


----------



## SazzleR

The HV wasn't much help tbh :( She weighed him & he'd put on 4oz since last week which she was very happy with as he's perfectly followed his line. (Those bloody lines!! They're obsessed!) She just kept telling me to persevere & get past his illness, vaccinations, growth spurt, mental leap & sleep regression then see how I feel once things have calmed down. I just wanted her to tell me how to deal with the fussy feeding but she couldn't :wacko: At least I know that, despite super short feeds, he's obviously getting what he needs. He's just efficient at feeding, clearly. Because of Rex's tongue, we never got down to quick feeds so this feels strange to me. 

I escaped tonight! Met my friend at Meadowhall for dinner & a little stroll around the shops. It felt AMAZING!! :haha: DH coped well & Leo guzzled his bottle of EBM at bedtime with no fussing. Surprise, surprise! :wacko:


----------



## SazzleR

We're making the big move tonight.... Leo is going in his cot, which also means he's got to go in his own room :cry: I'm going to miss him!! And that's it, no more babies will ever sleep in my room permanently again :( :cry: But the poor baby just has no room in his Moses basket anymore. His head touches the top! So is has to happen & DH has been keen for a couple of weeks now. Wish us luck!

We had one lovely feed this morning. Just the one! Now we're back to to fussing :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

How did it go last night, saz? I bet he slept better with all that extra room! And how did you get on without him there? :hugs:

Touch wood, I think I have managed to get Wesley to miss out his 10:30-11:00pm feed! The past 2 nights he has slept from 7:30 till 2:00! Both nights when I've come to bed and heard him stirring I've turned on his white noise and he's gone off into another sleep cycle :) there is a downside however that last night when he woke up at 2 I couldn't settle him back down for nearly 2 hours! My boobs were engorged and the greedy little piggy drained them both....and then projectile vomited across the room. :dohh: I've never seen anything like it, he was in his cot when it happened and his cot is a good 3 feet away from our bed yet he still managed to soak his boppy pillow (which was on the floor next to my bed) with vomit. :wacko: I'm just glad I wasn't holding him at the time :)

Wesley is still grumpy as hell. I'm actually typing this post while walking around the house with him strapped me. His thrush is coming back again so that probably doesn't help. And the doctor's is closed till Monday morning :(


----------



## SazzleR

It went really quite well, thanks, Sarah :) He was more difficult to settle than normal, staring around his room as if to say 'ooooh, this is different, getting fed in here!' :haha: But he slept til DH woke him for his bottle, settled straight back to sleep then went til 4.40. I brought him bed with us then but that was pure laziness cos didn't want to be up & down for the rest of the night :blush: His arms were also quite cold so think I'll dress him more warmly tonight. Stupid August weather!

When I watched him on the monitor when I woke in the night, he was fast asleep with his arms stretched right out to the sides as if he was relishing the space. Bless him. Think he may have been a bit squished in the Moses basket :(

I've just put him down for a nap in his cot to see if that helps him to get a decent sleep. No doubt he'll be awake after 30 mins as usual but we'll see!


----------



## SazzleR

He did only sleep for 30 minutes :dohh:

Glad Wesley is sleeping better on a night for you, Sarah. That's a great stretch of sleep he's doing. Hope he keeps it up for you :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great he did so well in his big cot, bless him for stretching out! Wesley likes to sleep starfish-style too :haha:

I've started dressing Wesley more warmly too this week (that might even be the real reason he's sleeping better) I've got him in a short sleeved vest, sleep-suit and a winter sleeping bag (2.5 tog) he seems to feel the cold, bless him and my thinking behind the winter sleeping bag is that his bedroom is 23 degrees at the moment and in the winter we heat his room to 23 degrees so makes sense he needs the same amount of bedding. It seems to be working anyway, last night he slept from 7 till 1, then back down till 4, came into our bed and slept till 6:30. A massive difference on the 4+ wakings a night he was doing last week. 

Ugh, don't talk to me about nap times, I completely despair with Wesley. He still fights it and actually nothing helps. Yesterday I had to go to town at 11:00 and guess when he decided to finally fall asleep on DH? 10:45. So I then had to move him to his car seat hoping he wouldn't wake up. He woke up. And wouldn't go back to sleep. He cried all the way there, all the way round the shops and all the way home again. I give up.

Well we've been very busy house-hunting this week, we've got appointments to see 4 more houses between now and Tuesday and 2 more we need to make appointments to see. We've actually decided not to move to York just yet, we just can't afford to at the moment. All the houses in our price range are a bit yucky and when I priced up childcare I nearly had a heart attack! It costs the same for one child in York as it would cost for both of them here. So we're going to buy here and travel for 5 years (work are paying our train fares for 5years) by which time Wesley will be in school and already being on the property ladder, we will hopefully be able to afford something nicer in York if we still want to move by then.

It's all very stressful though, I thought house hunting would be fun but it's a bit of a nightmare. We already lost one house that we really liked because someone else got in there first! :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

:wave: It's been very quiet in here! We've been down at my BFF's in Stratford since early Monday & just got back this afternoon. Was so lovely to spend a few days with her & her DH. We went to Thomas Land at Drayton Manor while we were down there. Rex loved it! He's been into Thomas since he turned 1. Our house is full of trains & tracks! We're off to see the new film at the cinema on Friday actually :)

Has Wesley continued to sleep well, Sarah? How have things been going this week?

Leo is still quite unsettled. Wonder week, sleep regression & teething all rollerd into one I think :( He didn't sleep to badly in the travel cot the past couple of nights so I'm really hoping things might be on the up again!


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls I hope everyone's OK. I've been offline for a couple of days because I broke the screen on my tablet last week and its only just come back today. I tell you what, I will never ever EVER be careless with my tablet ever again, it cost me £95 to fix it! :wacko:

Well we took Wesley for his hospital appointment yesterday and they said he probably has a hole in his heart. So we have to go see a specialist for another scan (same doctor who did the extra scan on his heart when I was pregnant). The consultant we saw yesterday said it sounds like a small hole if that's any consolation (not really mmuch consolation tbh), but she did say that there's a chance it could close up on its own. We will have to see what the specialist says. So it looks like it's my turn to ask for prayers :cry:

After the appointment yesterday we had to take him straight upstairs for an ECG and he was so good, bless him. He charmed all the nurses in the waiting room and they were all cooing over him. Then he sat perfecting still while they did the ECG. He's such a sweetie :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi saz, we cross posted there. None of us have been on in ages and then 2 of us post at once! :haha:

That sounds like a lovely couple of days :) what is it about Thomas, little ones absolutely love it. I wouldn't mind but the narrator's voice is so irritating! :haha: its all about peppa pig in our house though :dohh:

Wesley is still a bit unsettled in the daytime but he's sleeping really well at night (touch wood) last night he slept from 8 till 2:30, then was up again at 4 before going back down till 7. That's the best night's sleep he's ever had!


----------



## SazzleR

Oh, poor little Wesley :( Got everything crossed for good news, Sarah :hugs: When's your next appointment? 

Glad he's sleeping better for you :thumbup: What are we going to do about these boys' naps though?! I despair!!

I hate bloody Peppa Pig but Rex loves it :wacko: Nick Junior is often on in our house. He's really getting into more grown up boy stuff like the Avengers & superhero stuff at the minute though so I'm hoping Peppa Pig may be left behind soon!


----------



## Sarah lo

We have to wait for an appointment now. She said if we don't hear from them in 6 weeks give he a call, so in away that's reassuring as if she thought it was serious she surely would've referred us urgently.


----------



## SazzleR

I agree. If it was really urgent, you'd have been sent ASAP. Poor little guy having to have tests :(

Leo has been soooooo clingy today :wacko: Unless he was sat with or being held by one of us, he wasn't a happy bunny. I want my happy baby back!!

I've got a cinema date with Rex tomorrow :) Leaving DH with Leo & a bottle of EBM :haha: It's only the second time since having Leo that I'll have done something alone with Rex. Can't wait!


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley is really clingy too. It must be their age. I hope it doesn't last much longer :( 

Aw that'll be lovely for you and Rex. Thomas film is it? Olivia still hasn't been to the cinema. I'm holding out till something she might enjoy comes out.

Olivia is starting in the preschool room at nursery first week in September. She's been going upstairs to trial it for a couple of hours each day she's there and she absolutely loves it. She gets all excited about going, it's so sweet. When I pick her up she's all full of stories about what she's been up to. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Sorry you've got a clingy boy too :( I hope it's just a passing phase cos September will be a nightmare when DH is back at work if Leo is still like this :wacko:

Yeah, the Thomas film. I'm actually looking forward to an unseen Thomas film :haha: I've seen all the others about a hundred times each :dohh:

Aw, bless Olivia. That's so cute that she's excited about the big girl room at nursery :) Can't believe Rex starts the school nursery in less than 4 weeks. When did they get so grown up?!


----------



## Sarah lo

Tell me about it, Wesley is a nightmare when I'm on my own with them. I spend most of my days out and about with them at the moment as he's only happy when he's in his pram :wacko: 

Ha ha I hope you enjoyed the film :)

Its scary how quick they are growing up. We'll be buying their school uniforms this time next year! 

I've just been watching Kyle's ice bucket challenge video on Facebook, so cute! Olivia came over to see what I was watching and made me show it to her over and over and OVER! I think she likes kyle lol, she kept asking if she could go play with him :)


----------



## SazzleR

I've had to buy uniform this year, Sarah! The foundation unit wear the same uniform as the rest of the infant school. He's going to look so grown up :cry:

Aaawww! Olivia's cute! I haven't seen the vid. Will have a little nosey now :)

The Thomas film was actually ok & Rex was a little angel. Shame he spoilt it by being a pain in the shops afterwards. Grrrrr!


----------



## SazzleR

I can feel a tiny little tooth in poor Leo's bottom gum. His left central incisor is coming through :( That explains a lot. Hope it pushes straight through & doesn't take forever :( He's so young to get his first tooth!! Only just 4 months. Rex was 6 months old before his first one came through. I feel like my little tiny baby has gone already :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no way! No wonder he's been a bit grumpy. I hope that tooth comes through quickly. That is early. Olivia was 7 months when she got her first tooth. I thought Wesley had one coming the other day but it was just a lumpy bit on his gum thankfully. Poor little Leo, you'll have to crack open the dentinox! 

Well I am currently having a cheeky hot chocolate in Costa coffee while Wesley sleeps! He is such a monkey when it comes to napping that I daren't move him from pram to car so what's a girl to do? :) I've been here for an hour and a half and still no sign of him waking up :haha:

oh bugger, looks like I spoke too soon, he's actually just woken up :rofl: back to it I suppose! :)


----------



## SazzleR

The tooth hasn't pushed through much more today. Looks like it's going to be a slow one :( Great :cry:

Hope you enjoyed your hot choc :thumbup: Daytime sleep is just the same here. I give up with it!

We took Rex bowling today, along with our niece. I've wanted to take him for ages but wasn't sure if he'd play. But they did brilliantly. It held their attention for the whole game & he only stropped at the end cos he didn't win :haha: They used that ramp thingy to bowl & had the guards on the gutters. It was a success I'd say!

Hope Leo cooperates tonight & is down for the night before Dr Who starts! We're big fans in our house so I don't want to miss it!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww poor Leo! I hope it doesn't take much longer.

Ha ha so Rex was a bit of a sore loser at the bowling, Olivia is just the same, we got her this "10 in a bed" game for her birthday where you have to fill your bed with toys and whenever she loses she gets really angry and throws her bed across the floor :haha:

Wesley had some formula for the first time last night. It wasn't the biggest success ever tbh. He drank 5oz, then immediately puked up most of it and diarrhoead the rest out about 20 minutes later. :dohh:

Guess what, Wesley fell asleep all by himself tonight, I'd just finished his bath, put his jammies on and given him a little feed and he didn't seem tired so I put him on his playmat and sat down to watch telly. He was facing away from me so I didn't realise he'd fallen asleep until DH came in and saw him. So unlike him to fall asleep without any help, so naturally the first thing we did was check he was still alive :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

He's a sore loser at everything :wacko: And DH very firmly believes in not letting him win so we often have losing tantrums :dohh:

Do you think the formula caused the tummy upset or it was just coincidence? Poor little guy!

Wow to self settling to sleep! :thumbup: We're nowhere bear that point! Rex can only just about manage it now!!

How is it August bank holiday in this abysmal weather?! I'm freezing! I keep sneaking the heating on :haha: My parents came to visit yesterday & they babysat for us so we could have a date night :happydance: It was lovely! We just went to Nandos & the cinema to see The Inbetweeners 2 so nothing flash but it was so lovely to be out just the 2 of us. It's a rare occurrence with my parents not living here & the in laws never offering. The boys were angels for grandma & grandad too :)

Rex went to see a little Postman Pat live show at Meadowhall today. He was great & sat through it really nicely. We had lunch out afterwards. Shame he couldn't continue his good behaviour for that :dohh:


----------



## Sarah lo

OMG I'm actually having THE worst night ever! Its 4am, Wesley's been up since 2 and has only just fallen asleep on me now. Olivia is in bed beside me because she wet the bed. She's been here for the past hour and is still wide awake :( DH is now soundo in Olivia's bed while I'm sat here wide awake :growlmad:

I don't know about the formula, I'm tempted to try it again as I'm not sure if it was a coincidence. It was "poo day" anyway and I had had a bit of a dodgy tummy that day too.

It was rotten weather here today too. We didn't do much, just went to visit DHs parents. Bank holidays don't quite have the same shine to them when you're on maternity leave. Its just another day at the mill :) how was the inbetweeners?


----------



## SazzleR

Aaawww :hugs: for the rough night. Did it get any better? Hope so. 

If it's any consolation, me & DH are running on empty too :( Rex has started waking up crying & screaming for one of us in the middle of the night & then wanting to sleep on his own. Poor DH has been sharing Rex's single bed for half the night for the past 3 nights. Then Leo has been waking up earlier than usual. Probably his tooth causing it. So he's been in with me from about 4ish, been all squirmy. Dreading DH going back to work :cry: 

The Inbetweeners was really funny :haha: Def worth a watch!

Sounds like it could've been coincidence with the formula. Try it on a non poo day :haha:

Rex has been taken to the Yorkshire Wildlife Park with his cousin by the ILs today & DH has gone into work to get sorted for the new school year. So it's just me & Leo. Just having a quiet day, playing with him :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol unfortunately it didn't get any better last night. he was up again half an hour later and then up for the day at 6:15, waking Olivia up in the process :(

Sorry you're having a rough time too, saz :( I think Wesley might have some teeth moving about too as he's very drooly, grumpy and chewing his hands. Can't see anything yet though.

Ooh I've been wanting to take Olivia to Yorkshire wildlife park for ages, it looks really good :thumbup:


----------



## SazzleR

You should take her if you get chance. Rex had a whale of a time! Couldn't wait to tell me about all the animals he'd seen. Him & his cousin were grasshoppers in a little food chain play & MIL filmed it. They were so cute! 

I hate teething! Leo's is through a little more today but by no means there yet. Urgh. 20 of the pesky things to get through. FML!

Hope we both get decent nights tonight. FX!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh I really hope so. I've been fussing around so much today that Wesley hasn't really had any good naps. We've found a house to buy which is great but OMG its stressful. The estate agent keeps ringing me every couple of days telling me I absolutely HAVE to do this, that or the other right this very minute or else the whole world might end and of course I'm always on my own with the kids when it happens so they get dragged from pillar to post while I come up with whatever ridiculously unnecessary document or bank statement they've asked me for this time. Every time I ask them if that's now everything they need, they tell me yes only to ring again the next day with something equally "urgent" that they expect me to conjure up in the next 5 minutes :dohh: Olivia was so cute this morning, I went in to the estate agent to drop off some forms this morning and she went up to the estate agent and said "can I have my new house now please? " and then she pointed to the picture of our new house on the wall and said "that's my new house there! I want that house please! " :) I've shown her the house on zoopla and she's always asking to see it again. Trouble is she thinks she's getting all yhe toys from the pictures too, I keep trying to explain that she has to take her own toys but it's not really sinking in lol

So because of all the running around I've done today and the bad night last night, Wesley was in a right state tonight. He's asleep on me now, lets hope he stays asleep! 
Aww that's really cute rex and his cousin were being grasshoppers I bet they've had a right old time :)


----------



## SazzleR

I wouldn't pander to the estate agents, Sarah! If you were at work, they'd have to wait. They just like to hurry you along to get their commission for selling a house & conpleting quickly. Don't let them stress you out! Buying a house is very stressful. I'm not looking forward to moving. We're thinking of moving when I'm back to work full time in a few years but god knows how we'll ever pack this house up! Too much stuff!

My hopes for a good night didn't come true :( Rex got up twice at 11 & 2.30. I think we've spoiled him with DH getting in his bed so we need to break that habit & quick. And Leo woke up earlier than he has done in ages at 3.20. He went back to sleep til 5.15, fed then back til 7.30. It's not the total amount of sleep that's the killer, it's how broken up it is :cry:

It's meant to be a nice afternoon here so a good run around at the park is needed I think. Anything to try & get them to sleep more!


----------



## Sarah lo

You worry about how you're going to pack the house up? Then spare a thought for me, I've lived here since I was 10 years old! We've rented this house from my mum ever since she moved to Wales 9 years ago. I've had several good clear outs over the years but technically I've never moved house. There's also bits of junk all over that various members of my family couldn't be bothered to take with them when each of them moved out, so being the last one to leave it will be down to me to get rid of it all :dohh:

sorry you had a rotten night last night :( mine wasn't much better either. He's started waking in the night and refusing to go back to sleep so every night is a bit of an ordeal at the moment :cry: 

lol I had the same idea, we were at the park all afternoon today with my friend and her 2 kids and they all had a really good run about. :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oh god, Sarah! You'll have to hire a skip! There's no other way to clear that house!

We managed to have a better night last with Rex. He said he didn't want to sleep in the dark at bedtime so we left his bedside lamp on all night for him & it did the trick. We didn't hear from him til gone 7 this morning. I think he must've developed a fear of the dark :shrug: Been out & bought a plug in night light today so we don't have to leave the lamp on every night. 

Leo's tooth is still only just poking through. It's so slow!! I'm wondering if it's coming so slowly cos he's quite young to get a tooth?

I dug my weaning book out today to have a read tonight. I weaned Rex at 4 months cos he was so much bigger & really ready for it. I didn't think Leo was but at dinner tonight, I had him sat on my knee as he was grizzly in his swing & he was avidly watching me, drooling & chomping his tongue. He then grabbed Rex's spoon (unused!) & got it straight in his mouth! He also tried to grab a piece of melon out of my bowl when I was eating my dessert! That combined with the fact he's going shorter gaps between feeds, makes me think we might have some first tastes once we're back from Disneyland. Just baby rice & fruit & veg for a couple of months. I can't believe I'm already thinking about weaning. Our boys are growing so fast :(


----------



## SazzleR

I've had such a lovely day today. We haven't done anything particularly exciting but the boys have just been lovely. We had a play date this morning & another this afternoon. Rex behaved so well all day & Leo has been the happiest he's been in a couple of weeks :) He was even happy right up until his bath. I wish all days could be like today!

I think Leo must be coming out the other side of the monstrous 4th WW leap, at last! I've really noticed a difference in what he's doing these past couple of days. He's desperately trying to roll (but can't get past going onto his side, bless him :haha: ), he's waaaay more coordinated getting things into his mouth & is suddenly much stronger, sitting for a couple of seconds unaided & starting to want to stand more & trying to wriggle backwards during tummy time. Time is going so fast :(

Going to have a hectic weekend getting us ready for Disneyland. We leave in the early hours of Monday morning :) Can't wait to see Rex's face!


----------



## Sarah lo

I thought I replied to you the other day, saz but my post isn't on here. I must've forgotten to hit submit lol :dohh:

That's good rex is sleeping better now. Olivia went through the afraid of the dark phase and she was fine after we got her a night light. She also went through another one when we discovered that she doesn't like her bedroom door closed. Funny little things aren't they! 

Is that tooth all the way through yet? Wesley's never came to anything in the end, must just have been moving around inside the gums. Its good to hear he's been in a better mood lately, hopefully Wesley will follow suit because I can't take much more of his grumpiness. He literally strops and grumps from the minute he wakes up until he goes to bed again :dohh: he's still not sleeping well at night either :( 

I've been starting to think about weaning too, its really not that far away is it! I wanted to stick it out until 6 months this time but I'm going to see what he's like at 5 months and make a decision then. I weaned Olivia at 5 months and she did really well at it. He's nowhere near ready yet, he shows no interest whatsoever but we'll see how he is next month. That sounds like leo is getting there though :thumbup:

Disney land will be lovely! Is it America or Paris? 

We had a nice day out at the shops today. We went to frankie and benny's for lunch (and both kids were really well behaved) And then we took Olivia to toysRus to spend the birthday money she got from DHs grandma. She bought an Elsa Disney animator doll. She loves it, she's sat cuddling it as we speak :)


----------



## SazzleR

I thought everyone had left me for a minute there :haha:

No, the tooth is still not fully through. It's pretty much through on one side but still not on the other side :dohh: He's constantly chomping on things, poor little guy :(

Sorry to hear Wesley isn't any happier or sleeping any better :( :hugs:

I've read through my weaning book & have ordered baby rice & some organic apples, pears & carrots to come in the shop when we get home later in the week so I can get some purées made & stocked up in the freezer. I'm going to see how he is over the next few days around food while we're eating in restaurants to make a final decision. 

It Disneyland Paris. God, I'm nowhere near brave enough to take Leo on a flight yet :haha: We're driving & going on the Eurostar with bottles of EBM (& formula for emergencies!) on standby so we don't have to stop as much. 

Lovely that you had a successful day out & shopping & even better, a meal out! Bless Olivia with her new doll. They all love Frozen, don't they!

I've just been getting our washing sorted & popped out with Leo for a few last minute bits. Got the task if packing tomorrow but DH is taking both boys to his mum's for Sunday lunch so I have a few hours alone to get sorted.


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha yeah it looked like you were chatting away to yourself back there :tease:

Aw poor little Leo, I hope its not too much longer for him.

That's very organised of you getting all his purées ready :) I'm really looks forward to making all Wesley's meals, I used to love concocting things for Olivia to try.

Ha ha yes, perhaps a flight to America would be a tad ambitious with a 4 month old. Silly me! :haha: its nearly time for our holiday too, 2weeks tomorrow and we'll be in sunny skegness! :thumbup:

Olivia was an absolute nightmare to put to bed tonight, she wanted me to play and read to her and wouldn't let me leave. It was nearly 9:30 when she finally went to sleep :(


----------



## SazzleR

I'm back! Had no wifi in the cabin & wasn't paying for extortionate data roaming charges so I've had internet withdrawal!! :haha:

We had a fab time. Rex kept telling us that every ride was his favourite & he 'loved it'. He's spent 3 days charging around & was totally in his element. We are all exhausted now though. We covered every inch of Disneyland. Leo had a great time staring at everything & wooing other guests with his smiles & coos :) Glad to be home though! Having an early night!

My shopping got delivered tonight & I have baby rice, apples, pears & carrots to start making some purées. He's been trying to grab food all the time so think I might try him with a little baby rice at the weekend. Need to dig the high chair out of the garage & clean it up first. 

Leo rolled this morning! He cheated a bit really though as he was laid on a big duvet (the cabin had hard floors) so I think it was easier for him. He cried immediately cos he hates been on his tummy :dohh: Will have to see if he manages it again. He's been getting onto his side for a couple of weeks but couldn't get any further cos his bottom arm was always in the way :haha:

Hope Olivia's been going to bed better since your last post. Toddlers are worse than babies at bedtimes! I remember you booking Skegvegas & it seemed miles away. Can't believe it's come round already. It was the toddler week wasn't it?


----------



## Sarah lo

Welcome back :hi: I'm glad you had a lovely time. I love Disneyland, back when I was young and carefree I used to have a little job on the side working as a trolley dolly for a bus company and we used to do weekend trips to Disneyland. I used to go completely free, free hotel, free food, free park access; and I got commission off all the drinks I sold, plus tips as well. Best job ever! I'd love to go back with the kids one day though, its just magical for them isn't it. i bet Rex had a whale of a time :)

Ooh, sounds like Leo is about ready to start having some food. That's when the fun really starts! Wesley did the exact same thing on Wednesday with his rolling, he was on the floor at MILs, rolled onto his tummy, and then cried. Bless them :haha:

Olivia is still being an ass at bedtime. I've no idea why but I'm having to fight with her every bedtime :(

Touch wood, Wesley has been sleeping really well this week. We tried the formula again and his tummy has been fine. And oh what a difference its made. He gets his bot at 5:30, then chills out on his mat while we have dinner, then he gets his bath followed by a BF and bed. There have been no struggles to get him to sleep, no tears and twice this week he's even self settled! Then he's slept till 2am, had a feed and gone back down IN HIS OWN BED! till 5am :happydance: what a difference! :)

Yes skegvegas is the toddler week :) very excited. I hope this nice warm weather continues.


----------



## SazzleR

An hour into my first day alone with both of them for 6 weeks, I was ready to kill Rex :cry: He's had his Woody doll taken off him for the day co she launched him at the tele. I know he's tired as he hasn't caught up on his sleep from Disneyland. Especially as he was up for the day at 5.50 :dohh: Going to get out to the park after lunch & Leo's next feed. Thank goodness for sunshine!

Wow, Wesley is sleeping brilliantly! :thumbup: Leo won't go back in his bed once he wakes up. I don't mind if it's like 5ish but it was 3.20 last night & he was so wriggly in bed with me :( I think he's working on his rolling. When he woke in the night, I watched him on the monitor for a bit to see if he's settle & he was lifting his legs up inside his sleeping bag & flipping over onto his side :dohh: Nighttime is not the time, Leo!

Skeggy will be fab if this weather continues :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww sorry you had a rough first day back :( I hope it got better as the day went on.

Olivia has been so excited about moving up to the preschool room at nursery. It was her first official day in there on Thursday and she got up early, chose her own clothes and dressed herself, packed her own school bag and then waited to go. At 7am I had to draw her a picture of the clock when it would be time to leave the house (8:45!), then she basically sat and watched the clock till then :haha:

Its a pain when they start rolling isn't it! Wesley doesn't do it in bed (yet!) Thankfully but it won't be long and then the co-sleeping will be a nightmare. This morning Wesley came into our bed at about 4:30 and i laid him between DH and i. and then at 6:00 Olivia arrived and climbed in between DH and Wesley so all 4 of us were squashed like sardines into the double bed. The dog tried to get in as well after that but was quickly sent packing :haha: surprisingly we all slept for another hour after that :)


----------



## SazzleR

Thankfully the day did get better. The trip to the park was lovely. Leo had a decent nap in the buggy so when we got home, he played happily on his play mat while I got dinner on & Rex played in his play room. Don't want another morning like that for a while!!

That is so cute if Olivia! Did she have fun in the big girl room?

Rex starts his nursery place at school a week on Tuesday. I can't wait!!! :haha:

Leo's rolling is becoming a pain! Last night, he managed to rotate by 90 degrees then flip onto his belly but was stuck then so I had to go & put him back :dohh: Strangely, he hasn't tried rolling in bed with us yet but he does go onto his side to sleep. 

We often end up all 4 of is in bed on a morning. Luckily, we have a king size bed! One day we'll get our beds back!!

Leo had his first taste if baby rice today. I didn't think it was going to be a success at first cos he didn't like being strapped into the high chair but he couldn't get enough! He are from the spoon like a pro & was opening his mouth wide for the next one after the first couple. Think he was definitely ready.


----------



## Sarah lo

Yes she had a great time in the big girl room, although she did get told off at one point. Thursday night she was sat on the living room floor and she just turned to me and said "mummy I was mean to Tilly at nursery today" I asked why and she said "I was mean to Tilly, I smacked her head" I asked if she got told off and she said "yes and I said sorry to Tilly." Obviously its not good that she's hitting kids at nursery but her confession was pretty cute :haha: other than that she's doing really well :)

Oh what a pain Leo's rolling must be. Olivia used to roll onto her side/front in bed as a baby and then get upset, nightmare!

Ooh well done Leo on his first meal! If he doesn't like his high chair yet do you have a bouncy chair you could use instead? That's what we did with Olivia at first.


----------



## SazzleR

:haha: That is a very cute confession. Think I'd have had to laugh!

The rolling & moving is getting beyond a joke :wacko: Evenings are the worst once he's first gone to bed. He scoots round & flips over. Then gets upset & frustrated so we have to go & settle him again :( 

At 4.30 this morning, I woke to him to making noises on the monitor & he had managed to spin by 180 degrees! I thought that must be what was wrong but when u went to him, the cot, his sleeping bag & vest were absolutely soaking wet. He'd been really, really sick everywhere. He hadn't been fed since his bottle at 11pm but he must've brought most of that up cos the cot was soaked :( I stripped him off & put him in with us but he wouldn't settle so I fed him from one side & he dozed off. But at 6.15, I woke to him throwing that entire feed up too :cry: I fed him one side again about 7.30 as he was looking for it but that came up all over his play mat. Think it's safe to say he's got a tummy bug :cry: I phoned 111 to see what to do about feeds but they told me to get him checked out by the GP. I couldn't appointment til 12.40 so I'm just waiting now. He's just had a quick feed again so have towels at the ready for that coming up :( 

I'm so upset for Rex. Today was meant to be his first swimming lesson since we had to stop at Easter & Leo was going to our childminder for 2 hours to enable us to go. But obviously that couldn't happen. I could cry for Rex missing out :cry: He was so excited & I was so looking forward to doing so ething just with him. Now we're stuck inside for the day & Rex is getting zero attention. Stupid bug.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww saz, that's awful. Sorry poor Leo has a stupid tummy bug. Its just not fair, they always always always get sick when you have something good planned. Olivia has a nack of getting sick whenever she has a party to go to. Last time she got ill she missed out on pirates and princesses dress-up day at nursery :(

Olivia's ill at the moment as it happens. She's got a cold. Its not a very nasty cold, thankfully, but she's still been a little terror the past few days, she always plays up when she's feeling ill. I really hope Wesley doesn't catch it, she was kissing him on the mouth right before she started getting sick though so I think it might be too late :(


----------



## SazzleR

I hope Olivia's cold is getting better. Poor girl. 

My week just keeps getting worse!! Leo stopped being sick Monday afternoon, thank goodness. He didn't feed much for the rest of the day but was back to normal yesterday aside from a few poo explosions in the morning. I can only assume that was the last of the bug making it's way out. I'd just got all the sicky/pooey washing done & the tumble dryer decided to pack up. Argh!!! Good thing it's been nice weather this week so I can get things dried. Then at 2.30 yesterday afternoon, Rex started throwing up :cry: Clearly a bug. Thankfully, Rex is old enough now to make it to the loo or throw up in a bucket so aside from a couple of changes of clothes, his sick was much easier to clean up. He last threw up at 8pm so he just be over it too. He begged for breakfast & juice this morning (I was a mean mummy & starved him aside from water yesterday afternoon & evening) & so far has kept it in so FX. Anything else life would like to throw at me this week?!

Rex was meant to be at the childminder's this morning. He's doing Wednesday mornings just to keep his place until January. But obviously he can't attend today. I really need to go to Meadowhall today for the last few bits of my mum & dad's bday pressies to give to them at the weekend as they're on holiday for their bdays & go next week. With Rex in tow, it'll be a nightmare but I'm going to York tomorrow afternoon so have no other time as it's play group in the morning. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no not Rex as well! What a horrible couple of days you've had :( :hugs:

Good luck shopping, i really feel for you. it was my turn yesterday. I tried taking the kids clothes shopping with MIL as we both needed to get something to wear for a family meal this Sunday. Long story short it was an absolute nightmare. In new look Olivia took a T-shirt off a hanger, tried it on then ran away when I tried to take it off her. Then we took her into the changing room and she stripped off completely naked and ran out into the shop like that. In Dorothy Perkins she took her shoes off and started trying on high heels and walking up and down in them. She started testing lipsticks in superdrug and finally we go halfway home and found a necklace and set of bangles that she'd stolen from Dorothy Perkins and had stashed under the pram. Oh and she went to the toilet with MIL in cafe Nero and opened the door while MIL was sitting on the toilet, revealing her to everyone in the cafe :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

It really has been a crappy week. Just as DH returned to work as well. Thanks for that, god!

Oh god. Your shopping trip was hellish :( What a little tinker Olivia was! And I thought girls were meant to like clothes shopping!! The reason Rex plays up is he gets bored. I made a list on my phone of exactly what I needed & even planned the shops I needed, my route around & where to park :haha: I was in & out in 45 minutes! I had Rex on the buggy board for quick moves between shops but the issue was, as soon as I was stationary, looking at something or paying for something, he'd jump off & leg it :dohh: He just wants to charge around all the bloomin time :dohh: He picked up so many things but the only really naughty thing he did was in Boots where he knocked over a whole shelf of Soap & Glory tubes :( So I survived! Got to wrap everything but I'll do that once they're in bed tonight.


----------



## Sarah lo

That's the same with Olivia, straight off the buggy board first chance she gets :dohh: I'm glad your shopping trip went a bit better than mine! 

Oh sorry your DH has been bad as well, what a week you've had. I hope you didn't catch it too :(

What a lovely chilled out day I've had today, just me and Wes because Olivia was at nursery. We had a little walk to town and later on we got out with the dog. Wesley had a huge sleep from 12:00 till 2:30. I had my lunch outside in the sunshine while he slept, got the bathroom cleaned and some laindry done and even managed to bake some cookies while Wesley played in his bouncer. Oh how I miss just having one kid sometimes! 

Well DH and I were worthy of the worst parents of the year award tonight. Olivia went to bed at 7:00 tonight but just wouldn't settle. At nearly 9pm she was back downstairs watching telly and eating ice cream :dohh:

Wesley self settled again tonight. He fell asleep on me but woke up as I tried to take him upstairs thanks to the commotion Olivia was making about not wanting to go to bed. He was wide awake by the time we got to our room but I thought I would just put him in his cot while I saw to Olivia. I left him with his white nose on and when I came back 5 minutes later he was fast asleep! I'm absolutely amazed because Olivia would never have managed that at his age. I rocked her every night until 10 months and she had to be well and truly asleep before I could even attempt to put her down and even then it was touch and go whether she'd stay asleep! Just goes to show how different babies can be!


----------



## SazzleR

I can't wait for some time with just me & Leo this week when Rex is at school. But I'm also looking forward to some time just me & Rex when we go swimming tomorrow. One kid is definitely much easier & calmer! How is having 2 more than double the work?!

Wow to Wesley self-settling! Nowhere near that here :dohh: 

:haha: You are not the worst parents!! I've often had Rex back downstairs when he wouldn't settle & he's ended up eating whatever I'm munching. :blush: I wish they'd realise his good sleep is!!

I've made the decision to start weaning Leo off the breast in a weeks time. That'll be the week he turns 5 months. It's the same time I started to slowly wean Rex off, replacing a feed a week. Although I didn't get past 2 daytime bottles before Rex twigged it was easier & refused to feed from me anymore. That was agony! I so engorged for days :( Hoping Leo will do it more slowly for me. His fussy feeds are stressing me out & he takes his nighttime bottle with zero fussing. I'm constantly worrying about his weight gain so I'd like to be done feeding by 6 months. I'm going to miss lying down & feeding him in the early morning though! Getting out of bed to get a bottle is not going to be enjoyable but the other times will be easier & DH will have to pull his finger out & do a weekend night so I'll actually get a full nights sleep for first time in 20 weeks! 

Leo is loving his baby rice & tried pear these past couple of days. He wasn't keen the first time but happily ate it yesterday. Trying carrot today. He's only having 1tbsp but he's having his first tastes.


----------



## Sarah lo

We've been bad parents again tonight lol. I completely blame DH. Olivia fell asleep in the car this afternoon and I said to DH we should wake her up when we got home or she wouldn't go to bed tonight, but DH said It'll be fine we'll bribe her to go to bed by telling her we're going on holiday tomorrow. It didn't work. She went to bed but as soon as she heard me come upstairs to pack she got up and came to see what I was doing. OMG never let a 3 year old see you packing a suitcase! "We need my book, my blanket, my rabbit, this curtain hook", she says while she throws them all in. Every time I turn around to get something she's thrown something else completely unnecessary into the suitcase. I'm trying to count t-shirts socks etc as I put them in and she grabs them all and chucks them in. Gahh! Then she was so loud she woke Wesley up in the next room. So now I'm sat up feeding Wesley, case isn't packed, a load of washing still needs to go into the dryer but I'm stuck up here. meanwhile madam is downstairs watching telly with her daddy 3 hours after her official bedtime :dohh:

That's good you've decided to wean off the breast, I wish I could make a decision and stick to it like that. I'm so indecisive when it comes to BF. I'm really starting to get fed up of it and he's taking a bottle of formula every night just fine. He even had a bottle when we were out at a family meal today so that I could wear a high necked dress. He's a lot more content when he's had a bottle too. But when he bottle feeds I start to feel sad and guilty. Tonight he didn't get his bottle because he'd had one earlier and I was worried about my supply so the chances are he'll have a bad night now because I was basically being selfish and didn't want him to have his bottle :( I have absolutely no idea when I want to stop BF, I change my mind all the time :shrug:

Aww bless Leo, he's doing really well with his food isn't he :)


----------



## SazzleR

Oh no! You're going to be like me tonight... I was up til midnight getting sorted for Disney & we were setting off in the early hours to make an early Eurotunnel crossing so I had about 2 hours sleep :dohh: Hope you get sorted soon & have a fab hol! :thumbup:

I've felt exactly the same about BF & weaning. Been hot & cold about what to do but my mind's made up now & I'm stubborn :haha: Leo is exactly the same, waaaay more settled after a bottle. I've also noticed that he's since having baby rice at tea time, he's stopped waking up 30 mins after going to bed. I'm convinced it's cos his belly is fuller which then makes me feel guilty that I've been starving him all this time & that's why he's so grumpy & clingy :( I'm looking forward to not stressing about his weight so much & wearing proper bras & dresses again! :haha: Once I'm done for good, I'm going to open one of the bottles of champagne we got given when Leo was born!! And I might be able to get back to the gym :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Well I got my washing done but that's about it. Luckily we're not setting off till lunchtime so I can get the packing finished this morning. There's nothing like leaving all your packing till the last minute to put you in the holiday spirit. (Or give you an aneurism) :wacko:

Well Wesley has surprised me again, he's just slept 7 hours straight! He woke me up just now and I looked at the clock expecting it to be about 2am but it's not it's 5am! And he did that without his evening bottle :shrug: DH has slept in Olivia's room tonight as at 10:30 when he came to bed she was still wide awake and wanting to play. So I'm now wondering if Wesley slept better because DH wasn't here, he snores quite badly and for a couple of weeks now I've been wondering if DH is the reason he doesn't sleep well, and I think this could be my proof! Perhaps it's time for wesley to have his own room. Shame I can't kick DH out instead :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Hope your morning isn't too stressful with the last minute packing. Safe journey!

Leo seems to sleep worse in his own room :wacko: When I was at my mum's this weekend, he slept til 4.30 every night after his bottle & I'm in the room with him (well, the little of his bottle he's drinking at the minute). Yet here, he's waking up around 3. Don't know why!!!


----------



## SazzleR

Totally realise I'll be talking to myself while you're on your hols, Sarah but never mind :haha: Hope you're having fun!

Today was Rex's first half day at school. I was so proud of him. He went in so confidently & wasn't at all bothered when I left. I was fine when I left him but when I picked him up & he came running to me, I welled up :cry: No idea why! Think I'd been worrying about him being on his own all afternoon. My biggest fear is him not making friends :( In true boy style, he wouldn't tell me much about his afternoon so not entirely sure what he got up to :dohh: He says he's happy to go back tomorrow so that's good!

Had Leo weighed today. It's been 5 weeks since his last weigh in & he's only put on 1lb 2oz :( He's 15lb 10oz now & has dipped to below the 50th :( Very glad I've made the decision to wean him off BF. At least I'll be able to monitor how much he's having more closely & not guessing all the time. I know the dip is probably due to him being sick last week but still, I'll feel better knowing if he's feeding ok. 

Leo's pesky tooth is coming through again. I can actually feel it now, all sharp :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley and i have managed to seek away for a quick coffee while DH and Olivia are swimming. Its been a busy few days and I'm pooped, Olivia has had a whale of a time so far though :)

I found a nice quiet table in the middle of the pavilion, nobody else about and parked Wesley up to have a sleep while I have my coffee and a family with a toddler have decided to sit right beside me and they've woken Wesley up. Why would you do that?!! There's like a million other tables here! :growlmad: 

sorry to hear leo is not sleeping well. If it's any consolation Wesley's sleep has been absolutely horrendous this holiday. We've resorted to Olivia sharing the double bed with DH and me sharing the single bed with Wesley. He HATES the travel cot with a passion and stays in it for maybe an hour tops before he's in with me :(

Aww bless rex enjoying his school, its an emotional time isn't it, it's that cite little uniform that does it I think! ;)

Poor leo, the poor weight gain will be down to his bug last week but I knowwhat you mean. I'm worried that Wesley isn't eating enough while we're away, I'm looking forward to getting him home and being sure he's feeding right! He's finally starting to show an interest in solid foods too I think, he keeps making a grab for my food so I think it won't be much longer and he will start getting solid food too.


----------



## SazzleR

Gutted that family woke Wesley up! Poor little guy, just enjoying a quiet nap :( 

Leo is seriously stressing me out with his naps. He won't drift off in his swing anymore. Won't stay down in his cot. It's literally hold him, push him in the buggy (but only put walking, not pushing him back & forth indoors), or drive (occasionally he might stay asleep when you stop). Argh!!! I can't get anything done. There's so many things that need doing. Just simple things like light bulbs changing but I get zero time. The only time he's happy to be left when awake is if he's in the Jumperoo & I can't keep putting him in there. I'm not sure to a clingy baby. Rex would happily play on the floor while I pottered about. But not Leo :nope: 

Going to baby massage this afternoon once I've dropped Rex off at school. No doubt Leo will scream throughout the whole session & we'll end up leaving but will give it a go.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh that's exactly where we are with Wesley's naps at the moment too :( he only naps if I'm holding him or if he's being pushed in the pram (also not if its just backwards and forwards in the house. I have, however found that he will eventually go to sleep if I walk the pram down the hallway into the kitchen, turn around and walk back again and repeat it thirty or so times :dohh: ) its a piggin nightmare, he's been like that for a couple of months now and these days I often find myself walking aimlessly up and down the high street and in and out of the same old shops just to get him a half decent nap. As soon as I set toe over the threshold back home he's up again. Its like he smells home or something :(

He rarely entertains himself either. He likes his play mat but as soon as I walk away he cries :dohh:

How was the baby massage? I hope it wasn't too stressful!


----------



## SazzleR

I'm so sorry you're going through the same with naps :( It's horrendous! Rex wouldst least nap in his swing & do a long nap on a morning in his cot. Urgh. These pesky babies! At least school run is getting Leo to nap. 

These past couple of weeks, Leo's gone right off his play mat :dohh: It's the Jumperoo or floor on his tummy (but he soon gets frustrated there). I don't know what to do with him!

You know what, he amazed me at baby massage yesterday. He loved it! He was the only one who didn't stay still though. Rolling over & eating his feet :dohh: But he kept giggling at the other babies & the instructor! No idea why! It was as if he'd never been out! He was even due a feed halfway through the class but he didn't bother until the end. 

It's DH's bday today so we went out for lunch with his family. Rex was a nightmare :( I even locked him in the car for a few minutes to try & make him see how badly behaved he was being but it did nothing :wacko: I think he's exhausted from his week at school but he won't sleep any later :dohh: Still up at 6 everyday :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh well done Leo for being such a sweetie at baby massage :thumbup:

Wesley is just the same for getting frustrated. I think at their age they're Maybe between stages, can't sit up or move about yet but they're bored of just lying there. 

Oh god poor you at your meal out! They're such a nightmare at that age aren't they, Olivia has bigger tantrums now than she did at terrible two. How was your DHs family about it? My DHs family find it really embarrassing when Olivia plays up in public, even if she's just making a bit of a mess with her food they get all worked up about it. It does my head in :dohh:

I sent off Olivia's application for school yesterday. So scary how big she's getting!


----------



## SazzleR

I think you could be right about the boys being at the in-between age. Rex could sit really well by 5 months old so I don't think I ever experienced this with him. Considering giving the play mat back to SIL as he's got upset everytime he's been on it this last week :wacko: He's working on sitting up so I'm hoping it won't be too long til he can sit & play. 

Well, DH's family aren't fazed by Rex playing up & don't stress over it but they're also not very helpful either. Yesterday I was getting more & more annoyed with them. I was eating one handed with Leo on my knee & DH was trying to deal with Rex despite it being his day meal. Yet they just sat there & ate their meals. If we'd have been with my family, my mum or dad would have offered to have Leo so I could help deal with Rex. But :nope: They just sat there :(

I need to do Rex's application but I can't decide which schools to put in 3rd & 4th place. I'm sure he'll get in at the place he goes to nursery but you just never know.


----------



## Sarah lo

Olivia was late with all her milestones, she didn't roll all the way over until abut 6 months and didn't sit up unaided until something like 8 months and she was massively frustrated. So this inbetweeney stage is nothing new to me :( it looks as though Wesley is going to be a little plodder too as he's only rolled onto his tummy twice, never from front to back and is absolutely nowhere near sitting up yet :haha:

That's a pain about DHs family. Its stressful enough trying to juggle 2 kids at home and eat dinner never mind being at a restaurant! They should've helped you out. My in-laws are good at helping but its just that they get all antsy and embarrassed when they make a noise or a mess. MIL usually makes a point of apologising to the waitresses about their behaviour on the way out. :dohh: I think I'm going to BLW Wesley so god help us when we go out for meals once he starts. MIL will have a fit - I can't wait! :rofl:

I've only put 2 school options on Olivia's application. There's only 5 schools in our town lol and 2 of them are yucky. I was going to put a third one on but its just that little bit too far away so I stuck with 2. We're in the catchment area of the one I want so I'm pretty confident she'll get that one.

We're going to the park this afternoon to collect conkers, pinecones and leaves; and then come back and paint them. I love this time of year, I'm such a big kid lol! It'll be Halloween next then bonfire night then Christmas! Yay! I was telling Olivia all about Santa and his elves this morning and she kept saying "wow, tell me again!" :)


----------



## SazzleR

Leo's rolling is driving me mad though! He seems to save it for a night then gets upset when he's on his tummy :dohh: He's sleeping really badly :( Wish he couldn't roll tbh!

BLW will definitely be messy so that will stress your ILs out!! :haha: Leo is still slowly having his first tastes. Giving him 2 cubes at lunchtime for the first time today. 

You motivated me to do Rex's school application :thumbup: Picked the order & it's done. Just wait til April to hear now!

We've been picking conkers up on the way home from school :) I daren't show Rex that you can fight with them though :haha: They can just sit on the side for now!

I'm a huge Christmas fan too :) Got nearly all Rex's pressies already! Struggling for Leo though. We have everything from Rex :dohh:

Started weaning Leo off BF yesterday. Doing a feed a week. Going well so far!


----------



## Sarah lo

That's great leo is doing so well with his weaning. :thumbup: I went to the weaning talk with our HV today and I'm really excited to start now. I think I will just go for it as soon as I spot any signs of him being ready.

Wesley has a bad tummy this week, he's had nasty green mucusy diarrhoea for 5 days now and he's really out of sorts with it :( he used to be a one poop a week kinda guy but this week he's pooping up to 6 times a day. I took him to the doctor today and she says its just a bug. I hope thats all it is ans not CMPI starting to show itself after we've introduced his daily formula feed. I tried dropping the formula feed just in case and he hasn't had a bottle in 48 hours but it's made no difference. Hopefully that means it is just a bug. 

Olivia has been having some epic tantrums lately. I don't know if you saw my post in the toddler and preschool section but she's being horrible especially at bedtime. DH is up there now trying to get her to go to bed and she's currently screaming the place down shouting for me :(

Yay you got Rex's application done. April seems like such a long way away. I want to know now! lol

I have zero Christmas presents bought so far. Because the house sale is likely to complete in early December there will be very little money for Christmas presents. I'm hoping to get a cheapish bike for Olivia and Wesley will just get clothes and essentials. Might even wrap up some nappies for him :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh poor Wesley :( That sounds awful. Bet his little botty is so sore :( I'm sure it's not the formula after you've been giving it to him for so long. Just a nasty bug. There's a lot going round near us. Our nephew has it really bad at the minute :(

Glad you're excited for weaning! Definitely just go for it as soon as he seems ready :thumbup:

No, I didn't see your post about Olivia :hugs: It's so hard to deal with, especially at bedtime when everyone is so tired. I don't know if you remember, but when Rex was a little younger than Olivia is now, when I was heavily pregnant, we were having awful trouble getting him to bed. I think it's just another phase they go through, asserting their independence. DH often ended up driving around to make Rex fall asleep during that period, just so he wasn't over tired the next day. Eventually, he just gave up. Just keep doing what you're doing :thumbup: It will stop soon :hugs: 

Oh gosh, Christmas is going to be mad busy for you with moving around that time! I'm seriously considering wrapping up some of Rex's baby toys for Leo :blush: I've bought him 2 things & have 1 other idea & that's it :dohh: We have everything from Rex, it's so hard! Leo's stocking will be stuff I'd buy him anyway like a new sippy cup, toothbrush, flannel etc. That's what I did for Rex's first stocking & Leo will be the same age.


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley has a terrible bum rash :( touch wpod he hasn't had a poopy nappy since bath time last night so hopefully he's over the worst of it now. that would of course be typical, my kids always get better the day after I take them to the doctor (either that or they make a miraculous recovery on the way in to the doctor's office) :dohh:

Yes i remember you struggling with rex's bed times, I swear sometimes toddlers are worse at bed time than babies. Speaking of which, Wesley was up 5 times last night. I actually despair with him :nope: why won't he just sleep?! There were 6 mums at the weaning talk yesterday and of the 6 of us only me and one other lady had a baby that didn't STTN yet and Wesley was the oldest one there :(

The house sale is going pretry smoothly so far. The survey was done the other day and we're just waiting for the results to come back then the solicitors can get on and do their bit. There's no chain either. DH called the estate agent yesterday to ask when the owners would prefer to move out and they've said any time after November as they're stuck in a fixed term on their mortgage until then. So he's asked if it can be the first week in December. That will hopefully give us plenty of time to get sorted before Christmas. Luckily we're spending Christmas day at MILs house so it won't be so bad, as long as we get the living room unpacked in time we will be fine! There's no fire place in the new house so we're going to have to get another magic santana key for Olivia :)

that's actually not a bad idea wrapping up rex's old toys for leo. I have a whole load of stuff in the loft I could wrap up for Wesley. Its not like the older one will remember them and say anything. ...

edit: magic santana key? :rofl: it seems I've invited a mexican rock band over for Christmas dinner. Well as long as they unpack a box or two for me i dont mind. Stupid auto correct!


----------



## zebrina

Someone please answer me im going crazy.. ive had positive opk test for 4 days in a row. I test twice a day and its positive everytime.. whats happening. Ive heard they can pick up pregnancy hormones. TIA


----------



## Sarah lo

zebrina said:


> Someone please answer me im going crazy.. ive had positive opk test for 4 days in a row. I test twice a day and its positive everytime.. whats happening. Ive heard they can pick up pregnancy hormones. TIA

Hi zebrina, welcome 

I've never used opk but read lots about them and yes I've heard they can detect pregnancy hormones. Are you trying to conceive? When was day one of your cycle and how long is a normal cycle for you? xx


----------



## SazzleR

I came on the other night & wrote a really long post then lost it :dohh: Just not had chance to get back on since. 

I hope Wesley is back to full health now. 

We're nowhere near STTN here, don't worry! I can't believe other babies of this age are! He's slepy really well the past 2 nights though. Done 7-4! Ww experimented with no late feed & it seems to be helping him do a long stretch. The problem is, after that, he's so hard to resettle :dohh: & only sleeps fitfully. I'll have to start going to bed earlier I think. 

Glad things with the house are going smoothly. FX for an early December move for you so you're sorted for Christmas. We've got a magic key too :) We don't have a chimney breast. Just a stupid hot air heater on fake mantle piece. We did elf on the shelf for the first time. I enjoyed that! Have to start thinking of ideas for what I can do with it this year. Rex's memory is do ridiculously good that I can't get away eiyh repeating things :dohh: 

Rex has been sleeping pretty well this past week or so. Think school is tiring him out :thumbup: He's been in bed for 7 on a night & sleeping til 6 :D Sure it won't last!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh its the absolute worst when you lose your post ! :sad2:

Wesley is still bad, he's had his diarrhoea for 9 days now :( although he did seem a bit better today, he's only had 3 dirty nappies all day and they're becoming a little bit less green. I should hopefully have the results from the sample I put in at the doctors tomorrow. The weird thing is that apart from the runny bum he's completely fine and happy.

His sleep is still absolutely atrocious, he went down at 8 last night and was up again at 9:30. WHY????!!!! :hissy: 7 till 4 is fantastic, shame about the resettling afterwards though. We just can't win can we lol

We started weaning last week! when I took him to the clinic on Wednesday we found his weight is starting to tail off, he's now starting to fall below the 9th percentile, at birth he was 25th :( so the HV told me to start him on solids. So much for the BLW plan lol. He's doing really well though so I'm glad I started him off. He's had one meal of baby rice a day at lunchtime and today I moved him on to 2 meals a day and he tried some carrot mixed in with his rice at tea time, he ate the lot :) he's so much happier after his solids, tonight after his dinner he laid on his mat for aaages just chilling out :thumbup:

I'm going to get him a jumperoo tomorrow :happydance: he's absolutely desperate for something to play with, he's too big for his mat now but can't sit up yet. So my mum is going to go halves with me on the jumperoo. I really hope he likes it!

I've just had to move upstairs to give Wesley his first feed of the night. Its only 10 past 9 :dohh:

Ha ha Olivia's memory is starting to get really sharp too. We can't make empty promises to get her to do stuff anymore as she remembers :dohh: sometimes the repetitive stuff is the best stuff at Christmas time though, that's how family traditions are formed :)

That's great Rex is sleeping well too. Olivia is getting a little easier to put to bed now too, thank god. I've signed her up for a 12 week course of swimming lessons, we start tomorrow night, very excited! She's absolutely crying out for lessons as she's so confident in the water. She goes right out of her depth with her armbands on, kicks her legs, jumps in and doesn't care at all when she gets water up her nose, and she's started pushing me away when I try to hold onto her in the water. Tbh I think these lessons will be more for putting my mind at ease than hers! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

I can't believe Wesley still has a runny bum. Poor thing :( That's been ages now. Hope the sample gives you some answers. I wonder if the bad sleep is linked to his tummy issues?

We have a Jumperoo from Rex. Leo loves it now! We've had it out for a few weeks now but it's only the past couple of weeks that he's bounced away & figured out he can turn around in it. I put him in it on a morning & it gives me chance to have breakfast & get a few jobs done so I love it for that too : thumbup:

I thought it was strange that you appeared to be doing traditional weaning when I saw your pic on FB aftet what you said about BLW but that explains it. Poor Wesley, slipping down the centiles. Hopefully food will help. Leo loves his baby rice too. He actually cried today when he'd finished :haha: He's the same afterwards as well, much more chilled out after eating. It really does make me think that I've been starving him by BF :( Starting a second bottle tomorrow. The last week on one bottle has gone fine. He's absolutely guzzled it!m

Enjoy your swimming lesson :) Monday is our swimming day too. Leo has been great for our childminder while we've been going as well :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Touch wood, we haven't had any poo explosions at all today! I'm so worried it might have been CMPI set off by introducing that bottle. That of course means I'm going to have to try the formula again once he's better to test it! If it is CMPI I don't know what I'm going to do, I'll be back to being completely trapped BF until he's a year old :( just when I was starting to get a bit of freedom too. :cry:

it must've looked strange on Facebook lol! I've been trying to let him spoon the rice in by himself wherever possible but tbh I'm over it, actually, I've always thought BLW was just a fad and mums like to show off saying they do it, the only reason I wanted to try it was to see what the fuss was about and secretly wanted to be able to say its no different from TW :haha:
Oh that's so cute Leo was crying because he'd finished! Bless him :haha:

We've been on a 60 mile road trip to York and back to pick up the jumperoo today, they've both been good as gold! Wes slept all the way there and Olivia didn't try to take home every toy in toysRus! Then we got on the park and ride and met DH for lunch at pizza hut. Not one single tantrum all day! On the bus back again Olivia decided she wanted to sit on one of the high up single seats at the front of the bus and she kept turning round and asking if I was OK :haha: she's getting so big, bless her. At one point I even heard someone behind me saying how well behaved she was being, very proud mummy moment! :)


----------



## SazzleR

I'll keep everything crossed that it's not CMPI. It would be soul destroying to be stuck BF after you really wanted to quit :(

:haha: I never fancied BLW. Simply because you have no way of knowing how much they've eaten at a meal time. I feel like they could just fill up on milk & not eat much. especially when BF & you have no idea what they've drank. 

Aaww very jealous of your trip to York! Toys R Us is just up the road from my mum's :) Glad it was a successful trip. Hope Wesley likes the Jumperoo after all that effort! 

Also jealous of your Pizza Hut lunch! I'm still on Weight Watchers. Lost just over half of what I put on while pregnant but still a long way to go :(

Started bottle no. 2 today & he guzzled it again but was then quite sick a while later. I think he's drinking it too fast then not bringing up enough wind. I hope its not the formula disagreeing with him though. He's been fine on his late feed all these months & the one extra bottle last week didn't do anything so will just have to see how he goes. 

How was swimming?


----------



## Sarah lo

We haven't had any nasty green poos at all today :happydance: so I'll give it a few days before trying the formula again and see if it starts again its maybe a little bit cruel but its the only way to test if it is CMPI.

Yeah, not only would you not know how much is going in with BLW, but you'd also spend the whole time crapping yourself that he might choke. Its always the way people waltz into weaning threads on here and say "oh its so much easier because they just eat what you eat" and I'm always like, "bulls**t!" What could be more annoying than having to make sure you cook a completely fresh meal from scratch every single day? Because its not like Wesley would be able to eat my pot noodle or the Saturday night chicken vindaloo, or even Olivia's fish fingers because there'd be way too much salt in them too. But that's exactly why i had to try it, I wanted to see if it really was bulls**t, because I'm that sort of person :haha: I'd much rather cook up a couple of batches of baby food on a Sunday afternoon and just pull a little pot out of the freezer for him each day. I loved doing that with Olivia, I had a great baby cookbook and made loads of yummy purees for her. 

DH had Wesley in the jumperoo while we were at swimming and apparently he loved it :) Olivia had a great time swimming, she was so excited, bless her. She floated on her back and kicked her legs and practiced pushing off the side. Only thing she didn't like was dunking her head under the water, but I'm sure it'll come. She didn't want to get out at the end of the lesson so I'll take that as a good sign! 

That's fantastic you've lost so much weight, well done! :happydance: I tried my fitness pal again a few weeks ago but couldn't get into it. Randomly though, I lost 4lbs last week without even trying! I hadn't eaten any chocolate that week, I wonder if that's what did it..... Lol

Oh I hope Leo gets better with his second bottle. I'd be surprised if it wasn't agreeing with him when he's been fine up until now :shrug: hopefully it was jus wind.

I'm just giving Wesley his THIRD feed of the night. Why does my baby never sleep?! :(


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for no green poo :happydance: It's not cruel to try formula again. You need to know. 

:haha: Totally agree about BLW. Leo also couldn't eat half of what we eat! I like stocking the freezer up with meals too. I did the same as you when weeing Rex. Made a couple of things every weekend & ended up with a wide variety, especially in stage 2. I already have zip lock bags full of apple, pear, sweet potato, carrot, courgette & swede cubes :thumbup: Need to make some green bean cubes this week. :)

Glad swimming was a success! :D Rex is a nutter in the water. Constantly dunking his head & wanting to jump in :dohh: 

A week without chocolate?! Were you ill?!! ;) :rofl: Chocolate is included in my points every single day! Can't live without it!

Hope your night got better as it went on :hugs: He's probably making up for all the poo explosions!


----------



## shradha

Sorry friend been MIA for a long time......had been depressed. .... ttc#2 is on hold as hubby had to gi to Canada for some training purpose. ..... I was unwell...had a fall..leg was injured...couldnt move for a week....then when leg became ok..I got an eye infection. ..I am taking steroids... to top it...af has been delayed. ...today cd55....its never happened. ...my cycles are never so late....

Poor Wesley. ..hope he is better.....saz....hows lo?? Kyles...so happy to see your son doing good....


----------



## Sarah lo

I love getting my freezer all stocked up! Wesley has really enjoyed his carrot this week, so today I've been out and bought him a parsnip, suede and a sweet potato which I'll try him on this week :) I haven't got him any fruit yet, I'll get him eating the veg first before I introduce him to the sweet stuff :haha:

That's lovely that Rex is so confident in the water. There's another little girl in Olivia's group who's like that, just dives under and splashes about like a little fish and its lovely to watch :)

The week without chocolate was while I was in butlins. No way was I going to pay their ridiculous prices! 

Oh I absolutely despair with Wesley. He is the worst sleeper ever! :cry: I put him down at 8:00 tonight and I'm expecting him up for his firs feed any minute now :(

Shradha! Welcome back :)

Sorry to hear you've had a rotten time lately, I hope you're feeling better now :hugs: is your husband back home again now? I hope he's taking care of you. How is shresh? 

CD55??? Thats a very long cycle. What's going on? Could it be the steroids? I take it you're definitely not pregnant? xx

Kyles hasn't been on in ages. I miss her :(


----------



## SazzleR

Huge :hugs: Shradha. You've had it really rough lately haven't you. You poor thing :( Hope things look up for you soon :hugs:

Oh Wesley!! Why can't you do some good sleeping for your mummy?!

Leo is down to only having one feed on a night but the time totally varies. It can be anywhere between midnight & 4am. Wish he was a bit more predictable! :dohh:

It's our last baby massage class this afternoon. Sad it's over cos Leo has loved it. 

I'm off to York for my hair done in the morning. On my own!!! :happydance: Just driving up & back but having lunch out with my sister before I come home. Can't wist for some boy free time!! :D I won't even have to miss a feed now Leo's having 2 bottles in the day which makes it sooooo much easier.


----------



## Sarah lo

Wow, I wish wish wish Wesley was only up once a night. Great going Leo! :)

He did a little better last night, I went out for a meal with the girls and DH had to give him his first feed of the night. I put him down before I went out at 7:30 and DH gave him his bottle of EBM at 10:00. Then he wasn't up again until 2:30! :) he was up 2 more times after that but the point is I actually got more than 2 hours of sleep in one go and was only up 4 times all night as opposed to his usual 5 times lol 

I hope you had a nice afternoon with your sister. Its great to get some kid-free time isn't it? I had a lovely couple of hours out last night, it makes all the difference. :)

I've started on my Christmas shopping this week. So far I've got a bike for Olivia and ordered her the Disney animator Anna doll. Wesley has a little ball pit and a musical cow. We wrote a letter to Santa today to inform him that we are moving house and to let him know that Olivia now has a baby brother who will also need some presents :haha: then we cut out pictures of all the toys she wants (and some suggestions for toys that Olivia thought Wesley might like) and stuck them onto the letter. We got off pretty lightly tbh most of the stuff she picked wasn't too expensive, with the exception of a £150 wooden kitchen she saw at early learning centre :haha: I told her that Santa usually only brings one big present per child so he might have to choose between the kitchen and the bike (and bike will win of course!) :)


----------



## SazzleR

No, no, no, Sarah! I said Leo only fed once a night! I didn't say he was only up once a night :haha: We have to resettle him on average about 3 times in the first couple of hours after he goes down. Then if he feeds earlier in the night, he'll wake up & only settle in bed with me :wacko: 

Yay to breaks for both of us this weekend! :thumbup: I felt so refreshed when I got home yesterday. :)

Aaawww! That's so cute, doing the letter :) I've pretty much finished Rex's shopping. Need a few more bits for Leo then onto everyone else. I swear I had more this time last year but I also have more shopping opportunities this year with being off work so I won't panic just yet!

We're starting a baby sensory class tomorrow. I did one with Rex too & he loved it so can't wait to see what Leo makes of it!


----------



## SazzleR

Leo loved baby sensory :) He just loves being around other babies! Finds them hilarious! :haha: So we're definitely off back. 

I'm down to just feeding Leo at bedtime & in the night now. Dropped the breakfast feed this morning but today has been tough on my boobs! He must usually drink a lot in the morning! Ouchy!!! Hopefully they'll get the message in the next couple of days!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha ha oh I see, I thought you meant Leo was a champion sleeper! Silly me :haha: these naughty boys, why don't they ever sleep? Olivia was never that bad :shrug: although to be fair, she was a nightmare to get to sleep in the first place, but once asleep she was out for the count. By 5 months she was only waking up once or twice a night. 

You're doing fantastic with your Xmas shopping :thumbup: I'm getting there now, I have both their main presents now, just need a few smaller ones and stocking fillers. Are you doing a Xmas eve box this year? If so will you put something in for Leo too? I'm not sure whether to include Wesley or not. Other than PJs I can't think what else I could put in for him.

Baby sensory sounds great I bet he'll love it! :)

Wesley has had a bottle of formula again tonight. Wish us luck for tomorrow's nappies. May they be yellow and mucus free! :haha:


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol we cross posted again :)

Glad Leo enjoyed his class what sort of things did you do? Wesley likes other babies too, he has a best friend called rowan who goes to our breastfeeding group and he's only 3 weeks older than Wesley and we usually lie them side by side and they sit and coo at each other, hold hands and touch each other's faces. When Wesley spots him coming he gets all excited :haha:

Ouch! I'm not looking forward to stopping breastfeeding and getting all engorged! I stopped really gradually with Olivia due to all the troubles we had so I didn't experience that pain last time.


----------



## kylesmom

Hello! Hello!

Please forgive me for NOT coming on here for MORE than 2 months!!!!!!!
I have been unbelievably busy. No excuses though!

How are you ladies!!!???!!!??? I have FINALLY caught up reading everything that has been going on with each of you since my hiatus!

Saz- Leo has a TOOTH!!!!!!!!!! Already!!!!!! That is amazing! You are very lucky to have them so early. So sorry the little ones had a nasty bug. That sounded like it was awful! Glad they are ok!
How is Leo&#8217;s weight going? Any more progress?

Sarah- happy birthday to Olivia! The butterfly story had me laughing so hard!

Hooray for finding a house. I know how stressful it can be since I am a realtor. I really hope your realtor is being as helpful as possible, after all you are the reason they get paid! Make sure you know they are working for you &#61514;

Wesley still has the heart issue. I really hope it mends on its own, I know how frustrating and hard this must be for you. It&#8217;s a struggle but you are strong and will get through this. He is happy and healthy and that is all that matters (Hugs)

Shrad- so sorry still not getting a positive test. That is such a challenge. Don&#8217;t get to down on yourself or upset about it. It will happen when the time is right!
As for me you all know my story. Sorry it was just easier to create a facebook message for my friends and family to keep everyone updated. It has been one HELL of a roller coaster since this kid has been born.

Having the baby home was an extremely hard adjustment for Kyle. We brought him home for a day and took him right to the ER so Kyle was mad that mommy, daddy, and Lucas all left him for only being able to adjust one day. The first 6 weeks was a BLURR getting adjusted. 

Tried to potty train Kyle, FAILED! He was doing awesome and then for some reason he back tracked. We are full on diapers again now &#61516; SIGH&#8230;.

Kyle officially LOVES his brother, they are best friends now so the transition is going great and I am back to somewhat normal LOL.

He is currently sick :( DH came home with a nasty cold and passed it to Kyle. I really hope Lucas does not get it. If he does I foresee another hospital trip &#61516;

Lucas is doing amazing! Except for our hospital cases.
He is HUGE! Almost 16 lbs. Growing so fast. Taking about 6 ounces with some cereal (due to reflux) every 4 hrs.

We have to go back to the hospital on November 19th for another Ultrasound and urologist appointment to check on his circumcision and to see how the kidneys are doing. He is currently still on an antibiotic and will continue on It until they say to stop.
He does sleep through the night, eats last around 8:30pm and is up usually around 3am. So not THROUGH the night lol. But he has 2 good stretches we need to work on adjusting timing for :)

I am very sorry for not being on here. Coming back to my full time job was HELL. I just caught up on all of my work when I had a temp currently doing the stuff for me. She didn&#8217;t do a thing! Nothing! It was like my boss paid her to sit here&#8230;&#8230;. Makes me sick. 

I am doing the real estate job part time for now as well. So two jobs, 2 kids and a husband to take care of! I have been so busy!

I am sure glad to be back though! I missed chatting with you all :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi kyles, great to hear from you! :)

I'm really glad to hear lucas is doing well. He's absolutely gorgeous by the way. I can't believe he's nearly 16lbs, Wesley was only 13lb 5oz when he was last weighed 2 weeks ago! :haha: Wesley is teeny tiny though lol 

Poor kyle, it is a huge adjustment suddenly having a new baby brother to share his mummy and daddy with. I'd say that's most likely why he's back tracked with his potty training. When we first brought Wesley home Olivia had a rough few weeks, she suddenly started waking in the night and getting really upset at bed time. We also had a potty training belly flop when she was a similar age to kyle (you might remember it) we went back to full time nappies and when we finally tried again, just week or two before she turned 3, it was completely different. It was as if something had just clicked into place and she suddenly got it. 

Gosh, you do work hard! It must be absolutely exhausting doing 2 jobs and then going home to a toddler and baby, my hat is off to you :) how awful that your replacement was so crap while you were away, must've been so frustrating trying to get caught up again! 

We're all OK, Olivia's been having some epic tantrums just recently but I think we're finally getting a grip on it and she's been much better the past few weeks. She loves Wesley and is always cuddling, kissing, singing to him etc but she does have quite a few moments of jealousy. But since she started her swimming lessons she's been much better and I think its down to the fact that DH has Wesley while I take her swimming so its our special baby-free time. We go just the two of us, have fun in the water, get some sweeties from the vending machine afterwards and sometimes go to the shop on the way home. 

Wesley, on the other hand, is still driving me insane. He just doesn't sleep! He doesn't nap for more than 20 minutes in the day time and at night his sleep is horrendous. He goes down at 7:30 and is up for his first feed at 9:30-10:00. He's then up again at 11:00, then 1:00, then 3:00 then 5:30. I absolutely despair with him :cry: last night I completely broke down and cried and cried. DH tried to help and settle him so I could have a break, but the trouble was that I still laid there awake the whole time and DH wasn't able to settle him so I ended up taking over anyway. :( 

His appointment for his heart scan is on the 20th November, then we will find out exactly what the extent of his heart problem is. The doctor we saw last month said she thought it sounded like a small hole, and the fact that he has no real symptoms, teamed with the fact that they've taken so long to get him an appointment, I'm taking as a sign that its not as serious as it could be. I guess we'll have to wait and see though...

It was great to hear that lucas' surgery went smoothly. I will heep hoping and praying for good news at his next appointment XXX

The house sale is going smoothly so far. I spoke to the estate agent today and they said we are good to move in the first week in December. I love looking at the houses you put on Facebook, I wish I lived in America, the property is so much nicer over there! :)


----------



## SazzleR

Kyles!!! So good to have you back!! :D I've been reading your updates on FB but don't like to comment in case people are like 'who the hell is she?!' :haha: So god Lucas is doing well after surgery. Poor little guy has been through so much already :( I'm sure Kyle will potty train soon. It's a huge adjustment getting a brother, he'll get there. I have no idea how you cope with 2 jobs & a family!! You are amazing, lady!

Sarah, I know exactly what you mean about baby-free time. Swimming is our mummy & Rex time as well & I really cherish it. :)

I seriously feel for you with Wesley's sleep. I've been there with Rex :( Does he feed at every waking? Leo is usually up twice a night with a few re-settlings shortly after bedtime. Compared to Rex, this feels amazing but I'm sure some people would think it's awful! I can't believe how well Lucas is sleeping!

I had a full day & night off at the weekend :D I had a day at the races with DH, my sis & BFF & their DHs. Had such a good time! And my lovely mum did the night shift for me so I could enjoy some drinks :)

I'm down to just doing one BF on a night now. It's bittersweet. I'm excited to have my body back but feeling sad that I'll not feed a baby ever again :cry:

Leo is changing so much at the minute. He's sitting up well enough for me to leave him playing while I nip out of the room (with the feeding pillow round him just I'm case!). And he is much less grumpy in the day cos he can sit & do things. It's amazing what a difference it makes! Today, I also caught up getting up on his knees!!! And he's starting to wriggle backwards as well. Stop growing up so bloody fast!!! I can't believe he's nearly 6 months old. That's seriously the fastest half a year of my life. :(

How's weaning going, Sarah? I tried Leo with avocado today. He was sooo funny :haha: Don't think it was a hit but I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## kylesmom

Aww saz sounds like a lovely time!

So glad to have the mommy and Rex time. I need to do that more with Kyle.

Boo hoo to stopping breast feeding. It has to be bitter sweet

I so wish i kept at it. I kick myself everytime i think about it.
I probably would have been 10 times skinnier LOL


Well we have officially ALL gotten the cold. DH had it last week and contaminated all of us!
Kyle was next, Lucas and me both got hit good last night. Seeing him sniffly makes me so sad :(

Hope this goes by fast. I hate colds!!!!!!!!!!

I can't believe you are both doing solid foods. So weird to hear that. And the wiggling getting ready to crawl!! EEEEEEEKkkkkkk

Right now Lucas is focusing on holding his body up sitting up. He is doing amazing with it. I swear he is so strong. He can't sit up fully on his own yet but great head movement. He is going to roll over any day. DH thought he was going to last night. He was all the way on his side about to when he flipped back over LOL


----------



## Sarah lo

Lol yeah I was a bit scared to answer your Facebook message in case people wondered who I was too, kyles :haha:

Wesley does feed pretty much every time he wakes up but possibly just because its the easiest way to settle him. I reckon I probably could settle him without a feed but it would take twice as long to do it,and I just don't have it in me to try. I've seen a slight improvement in the last 2 nights, last night he was only up 5 times (3 of which were before midnight but one of those 3 times he just needed resettling because I'd put him down too soon and he'd woken straight back up!), and tonight, he's only just woken up for his first feed of the night and it's 11:10. He's normally already been up twice by now. :haha: so I have a glimmer of hope that we might just be coming out the other side of this sleep regression (or at least over the hump now, having hit rock bottom two nights ago with his "night of six times") 

Thats lovely you got some time off, saz. I don't know about you but just recently I've finally started to feel normal again, like I've finally got the desire to get up and do things again. Even though wes isn't sleeping I still feel as though I could go out and enjoy myself at last. I've actually got plans to go out with the girls for Halloween, clubbing and everything! Wesley was fine on his formula last week so I'm going to leave DH a few bottles and let him fend for himself for a night, its about time he did a night shift anyway!

Aww, its hard giving up breastfeeding :hugs: I think I will have trouble letting go too when the time comes. 

That's brilliant Leo is sitting up now, bless him! Wesley is nowhere near sitting yet, he still doesn't even roll. I know he can because he's done it before but he chooses not too. I think he's just lazy :haha: if I sit him up he just slowly falls forward until he face plants the floor :rofl: that's fantastic that Lucas is well on his way to sitting and rolling too, kyles :)

Weaning is going great, although I'm lacking in ideas for what to give him. What sort of things to you give Leo?

Oh kyles, don't feel bad about breastfeeding :hugs: you did your best and I think with everything thats been going on with little Lucas it would have caused you so much added stress. At least you know he's feeding well and gaining weight etc. There's nothing worse than worrying about how much they're drinking and actually having no clue how much they've had.

So sorry you're all I'll :( I hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## SazzleR

Just don't seem have a minute to check the forums these days. I always seem to be rushing to get things done or to be somewhere. Life is hectic since Rex started school. I'm not complaining though. I'd much rather be busy & not struggling for ideas of how to fill our days. The weeks are flying by!

In terms of weaning, Sarah, we're still just on mixes of different fruits & veggies & baby rice. Planning to start with some porridge for brekky once he hits 6 months. Going to make some protein meals like chicken casserole next week while DH is off work. I'm also planning to start him with some finger food next week. He's certainly wanting it! I noticed a pick of Wesley with toast & banana on FB. Have you switched to BLW now?

Did Wesley's sleep continue to get better last week? Hope so! How's he doing now? Leo STTN on Friday night :happydance: But it was a one off :dohh: The past 2 nights have been pretty bad again cos he's all snotty due to teething :( Just when you think you've cracked it, something else pops up :wacko:

I had a stay & play session at Rex's school yesterday with a teacher meeting. I'm so proud of him :cloud9: He's polite, confident, does everything that's asked of him, sociable & has settled really well. Proud mummy :D


----------



## Sarah lo

Tell me about it. I've been so busy lately too!

Nah we haven't switched to BLW, he still gets his purees for brekkie and dinner but the HV suggested starting him on some lunch too to see if it helped with his sleep. I honestly don't think his bad sleep is a hunger thing though so instead of forcing more food into him, I've decided to introduce lunch as purely finger food for him to play about with and then anything that goes in is a bonus :) he's actually really good at feeding himself, yesterday he ate that whole slice of toast except for a bit of the crust, he liked the banana but kept gagging on it and in the end i crapped myself and took it off him :haha: another reason why I couldn't manage to do BLW! He had some sliced chicken the other day too! I know he shouldn't really because he's not quite 6 months but I'm struggling to think of things to give him. So I thought sod it he can have a bit of bread and meat, it won't kill him to have it a week early! Haven't dared try any dairy yet like!

Sleep did improve last week, he was down to only 2 wake ups per night but we put him in his own room at the weekend and last night it was cold and he woke up loads again :(DH forgot to mention that the radiator doesn't work in his bedroom and now he's stuck in there :(

Aww bless Rex, I bet you're so proud! :)

Well as you saw, Olivia's broken her arm. Gutted. We've had to cancel her swimming lessons and she won't be able to go to her friend's birthday party on Saturday. She's been really milking it too, getting us to feed her and pull her pants down for the toilet, yet she can still climb up and get a biscuit out of the tin on the kitchen worktop when she wants to. Little monkey!


----------



## kylesmom

Oh Sarah so sorry about Olivia that is so heartbreaking.. She sure is milking it it seems :)
Don't worry she will be using it in no time! It takes a bit to get used to but they learn to use it :)

Saz I agree the forum is very hard to keep up with. That is why i am thankful i have you as my FB friends :) Can keep up easier on there.

I have been extremely busy with both jobs and kids! And now i have to throw an 85th bday party for my hubbys grandmother. Plus planning Kyle's birthday party and Lucas' christening OYE i am BEAT!

However a positive note Lucas sleeps through the night.

I had a feeling the night time feedings shouldn't keep going on at this stage.
So i started to give him a pacifier to sooth himself. IT WORKED!

Yesterday he didn't eat from 8pm-8am and then last night he didn't eat from 7:45 till 7am!

WINNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This child is doing great :) It's like riding a bike to figure all this baby stuff out again LOL

When we eat Lucas stares at my food haha it is so funny. I think he is still to young for solids..

When did you start your babies on solids? I figure when he can 100% support himself sitting thats when we will start them.


----------



## Sarah lo

wow, kyles you never cease to amaze me how hard you work! what are your plans for Kyle's birthday and Lucas' christening?

that's fantastic Lucas is doing so well. i really wouldn't worry about him going all night without milk. he's big enough now and if he's happy to sleep i'd let him sleep! :) 

i've started a little bit of gentle sleep training with Wesley tonight as i've just come to the end of my rope with him :cry: i'm absolutely certain he's not waking due to hunger and i don't think it's a problem with the room temperature as i've played about with the amount of layers he wears enough now. i'm now convinced he is waking at the end of each sleep cycle and not able to go back to sleep without my help. i'm thinking that if i can get him self-settling he might be able to put himself back to sleep when he wakes in the night. i know he's capable of self-settling because he's done it by accident many times. so i've invented my own sleep training method - no crying, i feed him, take him upstairs, rock him till sleepy then put him down in his cot and sush him while i rub his tummy till he falls asleep. it worked tonight! i'm going to keep doing it every night but eventually i won't do the tummy rubs, i'll just sush him and then gradually retreat to the door so that in the end i'm (hopefully!) putting him down awake and leaving him to it! i really hope it works, i'm not willing to do anything involving crying when he has his heart problem :cry:

wesley started weaning the week before he turned 5 months. i took him to get weighed and his weight was starting to drop below his percentile line on the graph and i was telling the health visitor about how he was waking 5 times a night so she advised me to start him off on solids. i'm so glad we did because he was so ready for it! he's now polishing off 2 meals a day plus finger food at lunch time and he's still not quite 6 months. there's no way we could have waited till 6 months to start, it would have been cruel to make him wait! 

we had to take olivia to the fracture clinic so the doctor could check her arm today. he said its just a "greenstick?" fracture and he said she only has to keep the pot on her arm for 3 weeks which is really great news, i thought 4-6 weeks. you won't believe this but just 2 days after olivia breaks her arm, and i think i've broken my toe! what a pair we are! :dohh: i put Wesley down for his nap in his pram this morning, and parked him up in the hallway. Then the bloody phone started ringing right beside him so i ran to get it, caught my foot on wesley's feeding pillow and bent my big toe right under me. it hurts like absolute holy hell :cry: i'm such an idiot. worst thing was he woke up like 5 minutes later anyway :dohh:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh gosh, Sarah, yes I saw poor Olivia's arm :( Great news that the pot won't be on all that long. So funny that she's milkinh it :haha: They are sneaky, these toddlers! Ouch to your toe! They don't do much for broken toes either :( Hope it feels better tomorrow. 

Kyles, you are no longer welcome here with your 3 month old that STTN!! :haha: ;) very jealous! Leo is hit & miss with his night feeds now. Some nights he has one, some nights he doesn't. He'll only have about 5oz when he does have one so I don't think he really needs it tbh. But sometimes he just won't settle without. 

Sarah, your sleep training sounds great. I have to go back to Leo every night after he's been down 30 mins to help him into the next cycle. I think its is he's over tired cos he usually doesn't nap after about 2.30/3 these days. The odd days he has a late nap have been the only days he doesn't wake. It's very frustrating cos he can settle himself at all other times in the night :dohh: Let us know how the training goes won't you. 

Leo was just coming up to 20 weeks when we started weaning. We've done it really slowly though. He's only had 3 'meals' a day for the past couple of weeks. 

I had Leo weighed today. Formula is clearly helping him to beef up!! He's 18lb 6oz now! Although he had just downed a 7oz bottle before weigh in so that would put him at just under 18lb really. He's gone up to the 75th centile, which is where he was at birth, but then he settled on the 50th after all his weight loss. She asked how much formula he was having etc. & couldn't see any issues so now I can't help thinking I just didn't have the supply when BF & was starving him :cry:


----------



## kylesmom

Ouch to the big to Sarah that sounds so painful!! Saz is right they won't do a thing about it :/
Hooray for a very good eater!!! At 5months and eating solids. That's awesome!
Great news that Olivia will only need the (pot) we call that a (cast) here. For 3 weeks. That is awesome news!!!
Keep up on the sleep training! It will work (eventually) i hope sooner than later :)

Saz don't feel bad about the breast feeding. He is healthy. You did all you could with breast feeding and you were not starving him. Formula is sooooooo fattening. Lucas is easily 16lbs now and ONLY 3 months. That's all due to formula. It beefs them up really quick!!!

I am still amazed Lucas sleeps through the night. We do go in about once or twice throughout the night to give him the pacifier to settle him down again. 

Can you believe it! I have a thumb sucker! GRRRRRRRR This child REFUSES to take the pacifier and sucks his thumb instead!!!! It's soooooooooo cute but soooooooo frustrating lol

We are having Kyle's birthday party at Chucke Cheese. It's a place where there are tons of games to play for kids.

Lucas' christening will be very small and probably just do a luncheon at a nice restaurant.


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww saz, your BM wasn't starving him, it's like kyles says, formula is good for feeding them up :) I'm a tiny bit jealous that you're able to switch to formula and have a bit of freedom to be honest. Wesley's tummy reacted to the formula again this week, it seems he's okay to have the odd bottle but if he gets one every day it will give him diarrhoea. So I guess I'm stuck BF for a while longer. Sigh... 

well the sleep training went really well the first night, he was only up twice all night! :happydance: last night, not so great though. He went down fine at 7pm but was up again at 9 and every time I got him back off to sleep by shushing and tummy rubbing he woke up 5 minutes later. I eventually gave up and fed him to sleep but he was still in my bed by midnight. It was really cold in his room last night though. I need his bedroom radiator fixing ASAP!

I can't believe how much your boys weigh, Wesley was 14lb 14oz when he got weighed this week! He's teeny tiny :haha: he's in proportion though so I'm not worried. He'sactually just starting to creep back up above his 9th percentile line now since starting weaning. :) I'm actually finding that he's preferring his finger foods to me feeding him. He sits happily for ages if I give him something to chomp on but gets grumpy when I try to spoon feed him :haha: this morning he had strawberries and rice cakes and at lunch time he had a whole rusk! :) 

Kyles don't worry about the thumb sucking, at least he'll never drop his thumb and lose it a million times a night and need it replacing :haha: I saw your FB pic of him sucking his thumb, adorable! 

The party and christening sound lovely ;)


----------



## SazzleR

The thumb sucking pic was adorable, Kyles, I agree with Sarah :)

I have to say, Sarah, I'm loving the freedom of not BF :thumbup: This week I've been to the gym twice once both boys were in bed & went to the cinema with my friend! That's more than I've done in the last 6 months out together I think! :haha: But the downside of not BF.... AF reared her ugly head again this morning. Although I knew she was due (had EWCM the weekend before last), it was still a shock to wipe & see bright red blood!! Now I'm done with having babies, I feel like my periods should just go away now :haha: I don't need them anymore!!

I'm planning to start Leo with some finger foods next week. Just some slightly cooked veg & ripe fruit first cos I scared to try anything else tbh :haha: I'm sure he'll be fine but I'll start slow. 

Leo is 6 months old today. How is he half a year old already?! How has that happened?! I still think of him as a tiny baby then I see him sat there playing & I'm like 'woah, slow down' :haha: Cos he's my last, I want him to stay a baby forever. 

Rex has an INSET day today & it's so lovely to not have a school run to do! We're having a day at home which is seriously rare. Currently I'm sat on the sofa with Leo asleep on me while I catch up on some tele & Rex snuggled up next to me watching Netflix on his iPad :cloud9:


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh no Saz, as if AF came back already! That was quick. I know what you mean a out not seeing the point to having them now that you're done with having kids. I spent probably the last 5 or 6 years refusing to use any form of birth control that could possibly result in delayed fertility but now that I actually don't want to have any more in a bit lost. I'm still not on anything (just using condoms on the very rare occasion that DH and I actually have the time or the energy to do anything :haha: ) when I do getaround to it, I think I will go for the coil as everything else either gives me migraines or makes me fat! (Fatter) 

That's great you've finally had some time to yourself :) I'm meant to be going out with the girls next weekend and DH is taking over the night shift! 

I'm sure Leo will surprise you with his finger foods, Wesley certainly did with me. I only gave him some bread to keep him amused one day and he ate the lot, so we were away after that. He ate 2 cheese spread sandwiches yesterday apart from the crusts :)

I absolutely cannot believe the boys are half a year old this week! It has flown by hasn't it! I still think of Wesley as a newborn too. I have 2 really close friends who are both due to have their babies in the next few weeks and it's going to come as a shock to me seeing these tiny babies compared to my big boy!

I hope you enjoyed your day off with Rex on Friday :) is he off preschool all next week too? Olivia is. Not that i have to think of things to do with her, my schedule is jam packed next week! We're going to a sing along thing at the kids centre tomorrow, getting the train to York to meet some colleagues on Tuesday, seeing grandma on wed, Thursday is a free day and then we've got Halloween on Friday! I'm throwing a Halloween party for Olivia and 3 of her little friends this year, it's going to be pirate themed, with a treasure hunt! :)


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh I forgot to mention, the sleep training is going fantastically :) I can now put him down awake and he's asleep in seconds, still by rubbing his tummy but don't mind that. Last night he went down at 7:00, woke up about 20 minutes later but just needed a quick tummy rub to get him back to sleep but then he slept til 1:30! Then slept again till 4:00 and was up for the day at 7:00. I can so live with that :)


----------



## SazzleR

Yay for better sleep, Sarah! :happydance: Wesley is doing fantastic with his finger food :) Will let you know how Leo gets on. Eeeeeek!

I've been considering the coil too. Hormonal contraception always increases my appetite & that's not what I need when doing Weight Watchers :haha: I had the implant before TTC Rex but didn't bother with anything like the pill inbetween the boys as didn't want to delay fertility, like you say. The coil seems nice & long term! Just what I need! I have been looking into having my tubes tied as well. DH is really stubborn having the snip. He's a wimp!! 

Yes, Rex is off this week as his pre-school is part of the infant school. But then I've got DH at home as well, obviously, so he can help to occupy him! We've got something planned everyday apart from today :thumbup:

Rex has his pre-school booster on Wednesday morning :( I'm dreading it :( At least with their baby ones & the 13 month one, they have no clue what's coming, cry for a bit but then are fine. I've had to tell him we're going & he got all upset saying he didn't want to go cos it'll hurt. I couldn't lie, I just said it will hurt but only for a very short time. I tried to compare it to when I had blood taken & the flu jab when pregnant as he always came to MW appointments with me & I reminded him how I didn't get upset. Making DH come too so it'll be a family outing! Poor Rex :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Getting tubes tied sounds scary! What's involved with that? My DH would never get the snip either :haha: 

Oh poor Rex! :( you know, when Olivia has hers I'm tempted not to tell her. Like, I might just tell her she's getting a booster but maybe be a bit vague about what it is. She's a bit too much of a whimp to know the truth and still walk in there!

Wesley had a bit of a bad start to the night tonight, he was up 3 times before midnight and I thought we were going to have a bad night for sure, but then he's just slept 12:00 till 4:30 which ain't bad at all really. He had a huge nap late yesterday afternoon so maybe he wasn't tired at bedtime. 

My best friend had her baby tonight! :) I'm very excited to meet him. Our older kids are already best friends although there's nearly a year between them, but there will be only 6 months between Wesley and her new baby so I have a feeling they're going to be really close friends :)


----------



## SazzleR

Can't believe I haven't posted in over a week! Half term was manic. Trips out everywhere & a lovely Halloween weekend at my mum & dad's. Rex it got really into Halloween this year which hasn't happened before. We're getting back to our usual little routine now. Today is the first time we've had a nice relaxed morning at home in forever it feels like. 

Rex was great with his boosters, bless him. He screamed & cried after the first one that it hurt but he let the nurse do his second one & even had the flu nasal spray. He's been made up with cold for over a week now, poor little man :( I think he caught a cold from school then the vaccines have made it linger. It would probably help if he was getting a decent amount of sleep but he's not :( He's been getting up ridiculously early since the clock change. Like 4.30-5.30am early. Stupid early!! He's never been this badly affected by it before. God knows why this time has hit him hard. Leo adjusted in a day! Today was the first day he slept past 6.30 so I'm hoping he might be through it now. I hope so cos the early starts were really making me so tired :(

Leo is getting so much easier to keep happy in the day now he can sit & play :) He's also not been finishing all of his milk feeds so I think he might be ready to drop a bottle in the day. Will probably lose his mid morning one & offer a snack if he seems hungry. Starting some stage 2 stuff later in the week with some protein. Had a huge batch cooking session last week so have a few different things in the freezer to offer him. He's also been having some porridge too. 

How's Wesley's sleep training going? Is he still sleeping well? Leo is up once in the night but the time still varies. Last night it was 3am, the night before, 5am. I don't think he's actually waking for a feed though. He only has 4oz or so but won't settle without that little bit, annoyingly.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh last week was crazy busy for us too. We took Olivia bowling for the first time on Tuesday. The verdict: it was boring apparently. Great way to waste £30, thanks Olivia! :haha: Olivia really enjoyed Halloween this year too, I threw her a pirate theme party for her and a few friends with a treasure hunt and everything :)

Poor Rex, I hope he's feeling a bit better soon. Both of mine have coughs that they just can't shake too :

That's great Leo is being so happy in the day time. Wesley can just about sit up now but not for very long and i have to sit beside him the whole time. He gets really frustrated with it :dohh: he's dropping feeds left right and centre too. Today he fed at 9: 0am and ddidn't feed again till 2:30pm! He gets porridge for brekkie, then a rusk mid-morning, finger food for lunch then a bowl of puree for dinner. He's been having meat for a few weeks now. I'm also tentatively introducing dairy now.

OMG the sleep training has made such a difference! 3 weeks ago he was waking 5-6 times a night. Last night he woke for a little feed at 9:30 and slept through till 5:30am! I actually got up at 3am and went to check he was on because he's never slept so long! He now doesn't like me to stand and rub his tummy to get him to sleep, I just put his white noise on and leave the room. He fusses for a few minutes then falls asleep!


----------



## SazzleR

I am officially the worst mummy in the world!!! :cry: Sent Rex off to school this aft as usual even though he said he wasn't feeling well, but like I said, he's had cold for over a week so just thought he was trying it on. Warned his teacher he wasn't 100%. I got a phone all at 2.40 (they finish at 3.15 so nearly the end of the day) to say he was asleep on the carpet!! :cry: Ooooops! Only ended up being there about 10 mins early cos Leo was just about to have his bottle when I got the call & then he poo'd :dohh: I feel so guilty!!! We've been at the evening emergency doctor tonight & he has a throat infection & has 10 days worth of antibiotics. He could've had this for ages :( The weird thing is he's never once told me his throat hurts. Just his ears but that soon went off. Worst mummy ever! 

Just hope Leo doesn't get it now :( 

If Leo drops his mid morning bottle, he won't feed again til 2.30ish so I reckon they must be ok with such long gaps now they have breakfast & lunch in between. 

Great to hear the sleep training has worked so well! :thumbup: Go Wesley!!


----------



## Sarah lo

oh no poor Rex :( you had no way of knowing though, saz if he didn't tell you, you're not a bad mummy at all :hugs: I hope he feels better soon, bless him.

yeah i figured the babies are probably fine going so long between feeds now that they're on solids. its actually really nice getting such a long gap between feeds now, I feel like i can get about a lot more. yesterday we were out at the shops for 4 hours and when we went to the cafe instead of having to get a boob out in public i just gave him a rusk to keep him busy. 

I actually give him rusks to eat a lot - that's something I was really anal about with Olivia because of the sugar content, rusks were the devil and i never allowed her to have them :wacko: but really there's nothing wrong with the low sugar ones and they're fortified with vitamins that he's probably not getting from breast milk as my diet isn't really the best. its funny how much more relaxed you are the second time round :haha: 

we had another great night last night, he went down wide awake and fell alelep all by himself, then slept until midnight, had a quick feed and then went back down till 6am! Oh and guess what, we have a tooth at last! it popped through a couple of days ago :)


----------



## SazzleR

I think his worst day illness wise was Tuesday. In all honesty, he probably could have gone to school yesterday but I thought is was best to keep him off. He's off back this afternoon but I've given play group a miss this morning. Don't want him spreding his germs even wider! It's school photos today so I want him there for that. Plus, we have a party on Sunday afternoon & I need to go buy a present which is much easier to do with just Leo!

I think you're right about being more relaxed with no. 2! I certainly am. With everything! Food, routine, hygiene. Poor Leo! :haha:

Yay for a tooth! :) Leo's first one is still not all the way up. It's just a mm or so up. Slowest teething ever! I don't know if things might be happening again with his teeth. The past 2 days we've had 4 or 5 poos a day & a sore bottom :(

Did you do anything for bonfire night? We just had fireworks (& a fire pit in lieu of a bonfire!) at the IL's. Leo was amazed by the fire & lights, bless him. Rex was in quite good spirits too considering he's ill. He's never been keen on fireworks though. He says the noise hurts his ears :(


----------



## Sarah lo

Sorry I haven't been on in ages, I've started to write a reply a couple of times over the last few days and then got called away or side-tracked :haha:

how is Rex doing? I hope he's all better now. 

I think we have another tooth coming already, he's all pink in the face and he's gone back to waking loads in the night :( I've had to give him calpol a couple of times this week.

ah bonfire night! We had a right carry on that day. We're struggling to get Olivia ti go to bed at night again. Every night we get her into bed, she has her story and a drink and just as I'm about to leave her she starts kicking off wanting to go back downstairs. So the night before bonfire night DH told Olivia she couldn't go to the fireworks if She didn't go to bed. But she continued to tantrum until we brought her downstairs. So there was a huge hoo ha the next day as to whether she was going to be allowed to go. So after a whole day of being on her best behaviour we agreed to take her. We got all dressed up warm, set off walking, 2 minutes down the road she starts whining "mummy I don't want to go see fireworks" "I tired, i want to go to bed" :dohh: so we turned around and went back home. We tried to watch them from olivia's bedroom window but she fell asleep waiting for them!


----------



## SazzleR

It's my turn to say sorry for not getting on now! I honestly don't know where my days go to. I'm always rushing from here to there or trying to get a meal down the boys :haha:

Rex is completely back to normal now, thanks for asking. So good to have my happy healthy boy back :) The antibiotics were a nightmare though :dohh: 

We got the proofs of his first school photos today. I love them! He looks so grown up & handsome. I'm seriously impressed that the photographer managed to get him to pose & smile. He certainly wouldn't do that for us! We're getting a CD of the ones we like so we can just get prints. Both sets of grandparents want some & I want to frame one (along with a piccy of Leo) for each of the boys' great grans for their Christmas pressies too. I tell you, this school lark is expensive! I always seem to be sending money in for something

Had Leo at the docs today. He's still been pooing like a gazillion times a day & his bum was just getting worse despite trying different creams. They told me the usual story 'just a virus' blah blah. But they sent a stool sample just to be sure. Got some nappy rash cream on prescription so hope that clears it up. He's got his 6-9 month assessment in a couple of weeks so I really hope he's not lost loads of weight with all the poos cos I don't want all the stress of weight loss again :(

Leo is changing so much at the minute. He's certainly not a little baby anymore. He's solidly sitting, so much so that we didn't bother with his bath seat tonight & he loved being able to play with Rex. I swear he was trying to pull himself up on the bath handles though :wacko: I'm deffo not ready for that! He's also mastered going from sitting to being on his tummy in order to reach for things. I've really noticed him starting to pass things from one hand to the other and use his two hands together. And I've heard a few babbling sounds! It's madness how quickly he's growing up :( I daren't say it but in no time, I'll be back to work :cry: I seriously don't know how I'll find time to do my marking & planning and deal with both boys. Worried about that already!


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh I bet rex's pictures look so cute with him in his uniform! :) Olivia's nursery have the photographer coming next Tuesday and they've said I can bring Wesley to get their picture taken together :) I'm a bit gutted though because she will still have the pot on her arm for the photo session Tuesday morning and then Tuesday afternoon we go to the hospital to get it taken off. I can't wait to get it off, we've tried so hard but she's managed to get all sorts on it when I've not been looking, one day she accidentally leant on a chocolate cupcake that one of her friends had left on the floor and there's been a gross brown Mark on her pot ever since :sick: 

Aw poor Leo with his sore bum :( I hope he's better soon, poor little thing :( 

I know exactly what you mean that they're changing so quickly at the moment, Wesley has been really slow to do anything, bless him. In fact he's been so laid back with his milestones that some of them he's not even bothered to hit, like he's still never bothered to roll, I know he can do it because he's done it once or twice before but he doesn't do it because he can't be bothered :haha: but all of a sudden it's like he's doing everything at once, he's gone from not being able to sit up at all to sitting up for ages at a time almost over night, we went from no teeth to two teeth in a week and he's suddenly really interested in toys (especially Olivia's toys!) actually I'm really struggling to get Olivia to share her toys with Wesley, she keeps snatching everything away from him :dohh: he's been playing peekaboo with me lately too, ducking his face behind things and then popping his head back out and laughing :haha: where have our tiny babies gone?!

I'm worried about going back to work too. I got a letter from HR last week and they've asked me to confirm when I'm going back, I'm so not ready :( it's going to be awful travelling to work every day and juggling the kids' childcare :( 

We exchanged contracts on the house today :happydance: we move in on the 2nd December :) it's absolute chaos at the minute, boxes everywhere! This weekend Olivia is sleeping over at MILs and they're having Wesley for a whole afternoon too while we tackle the loft! :haha:


----------



## SazzleR

It's been ages again. So sorry!

How did the photo session go today? Hope they both posed & smiled nicely for you! And did Olivia get her pot off? Really hope so! Hope her little arm doesn't look all shrivelled from it :(

Fab news on the moving date :thumbup: Hopefully you'll be all settled in time for Christmas :)

Leo is STILL pooing for England. It's driving me nuts. I just don't know what it is. His poos are definitely more solid now but still leak if you don't spot them straight away so I'm constantly changing his vests & outfits :( My hands are sore now from washing them so much! His sore bum has cleared up with the cream we got at the docs but I have to stop using that tomorrow cos it can only be used for a week at a time as it co rains steroids, so no doubt the soreness will return :( We're also going through nappies, wipes & cream at lightening speed. And it's not like they're cheap. His poo is a dark green colour now. Any ideas??? I'm also worried that he won't be getting everything he needs from his food because it's coming out so quickly. By teatime, his lunch is coming out (I know cos I can smell it or see bits of food in there :haha: :sick: ) I'm phoning the docs tomorrow afternoon to chase his stool sample. Haven't heard anything but I'm not sure if it's back yet as they said 7 days. I desperately just want him back to normal :( Even though he's happy & back to sleeping his usual pattern the past few nights, it's really getting me down :( I'm constantly worrying about him at every nappy change. (10+ poos a day) I've got his 6-9 month assessment next week so if the docs are no help, I'll be speaking to the HV about it all. 

We had to drop Leo's cot on Sunday night!! The little tinker can now pull himself up onto his knees using the bars so we couldn't risk a topple out the cot. It's just on the middle setting for now, until he manages to pull himself to standing anyway :dohh: He's also starting to army crawl a little. My baby is disappearing at lightening speed :cry:

I did a KIT afternoon at work today & have another one tomorrow. I was dreading it as actually had to teach (I'm doing them a favour by teaching one off lessons for our sixth form taster week.) But it was fine. Felt like I'd never been away :wacko: In fact, I fee like I should be planning or marking right now instead of browsing the forums! :haha: Cants believe I'll be back at work in 8 weeks for real :( Don't want to leave Leo for 3 long days a week just yet :( When are you back??

Rex is going on a school trip on Thursday. He's super excited about it, little cutie :) He's told me he's going on a bus :haha: The teacher obviously told them to make sure they wear a warm coat & take a pack up cos that's what he told me after school today :) So I've got a whole day without him on Thursday! I'm off to Meadowhall to get some more Christmas shopping done while I can. 

I was actually going to start my wrapping tonight but I haven't got any sellotape left on the dispenser & I'm not faffing about cutting every our so I'll wait til I have some :haha:


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies! SO So so sorry for not being on. I have been so busy.

So glad to hear Rex is feeling better. And that Olivia's arm is doing good!

I can't believe how old the babies are getting. I think back to the journey we all started together before we were even pregnant! It makes me smile to have you girls here to talk to even if i am not responding for a month :X


Update: Kyle started school (eek) we take him on M/W/F for full days. The two boys for my mom to watch is to much on her. He LOVES school! It's an adjustment for all of us but it is fun!
We were supposed to start him a week ago but i didn't feel comfortable taking him. He was sick the week prior and it seemed to get worse and not better. So last monday when he should have started i took him to the doc instead, Turns out he had pneumonia and an ear infection! I didn't even know it :( HE never complained about his ears. Poor kid was on and still is on an antibiotic (10days) almost done. Crazy!!!!!!!

During that time Lucas has had the WORST i mean WORST runs EVER. I changed at least 8-10 diarhea diapers a day.. His bum looked terrible! 
We started giving him this stuff called culterell its a probiotic and it works. Cream on the bum as well OYE! What a nightmare hell of a week it has been last week.
We ALL were sick.

Lucas has 2 teeth!!!!!!!! They popped up out of NOWHERE! 3 months! NUTS! AND all he does is flip on his tummy. He HATES being on his tummy but constantly rolls on it LOL Babies!

This week Kyle finally went to school, we are all getting past this nasty cold and Lucas has his ultrasound and urology appointment this afternoon. I am so nervous to get the results. Hoping he says everything is A-ok and he won't need to be on antibiotics anymore. Fingers crossed!

Kyle's birthday party is this Sunday at Chuckie Cheese. And the Christening will be in 2 weeks at our house for Lucas. Finally got that planned. Wanted something small but DH said we should do what we did for Kyle. I agree.

How are things going for you both????


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi girls, it has been a while :) 

The photo session went fantastically, thanks saz. Olivia stand held Wesley and the photographer was great with them, he got some really nice shots.

The pot came off yesterday at last! Her arm was fine underneath but she's having to re-learn how to use it as she's gotten used to doing everything with her other hand. 

Poor Leo and Lucas both with sore bums! Wesley had the runs a couple of months ago and it took weeks to go away, do you remember? I think it just takes ages to clear up when they're that little.

I can't believe how much more Leo does than Wesley! Wesley STILL doesn't roll, he can sit up really well but makes absolutely no effort to do anything else, lazy little monkey! :haha:

That sucks you have to go back to work in 8 weeks, I'm not back till march but it feels like it's coming round way too fast :( 

So cute Rex has a school trip! Where is he going? 

Kyles, I can't believe kyle has started school! He's still so little! I can't believe how big all our kids are getting :wacko:

Poor little boy, that's awful he's been so ill, it's similar to what happened with Rex last week isn't it, saz had no idea he had an infection. I hope he's better soon :hugs:

Yay for teeth! A couple of weeks ago we had no teeth and now we have 3 teeth, cazy isn't it! 

We are all sick in our house too, full of cold :( still, better to get it over with before we move house.

I remembered it was Lucas' appointment today, how did it go? I hope you had some good news at last. Its Wesley's heart scan tomorrow, I will update you on that tomorrow.

I'm having a nightmare with Olivia again just lately, she just refuses to go to bed and stay there, I've tried everything and I'm absolutely at my wits end. In fact I'm hiding upstairs after having an epic fail with her tonight, I feel ashamed of myself, I basically acted like a big baby and stormed off upstairs in a huff because Olivia wouldn't go to bed. I brought her back downstairs, dropped her in front of the tv, told her she's horrible and strormed off upstairs. I'm such a horrible horrible mum :cry: why would I do that to her? I suppose I had better go back downstairs and apologise to DH :(


----------



## SazzleR

Fab news that the pot is off & Olivia's arm is good underneath. She'll learn how to use it again in no time. Kids adapt so quickly. 

Let us know how both your LO's appointments go. Good luck for them. :hugs:

Yay for fab photos, Sarah :D Bet that's a few family Christmas presents sorted :haha:

Sorry to hear you're all full of cold, Sarah. But yes, deffo better to get it out the way now. Bet it's manic at your's with packing :(

Don't feel guilty about Kyle's infection, Kyles. You had no way of knowing. And yes, Sarah's right, exactly the same happened with me & Rex's throat infection a couple of weeks ago. He'd never even mentioned about a sore throat either :wacko: We had no way of knowing :hugs:

We are eventually back to more solid poos here :happydance: They're just waaaaaay more frequent but I'm hoping that will clear up soon. His stool sample was clear so I guess it was just his body fighting a virus off. I might try some probiotics to help him get back to normal, Kyles. Will have to Google if we can get them here. 

Glad Kyle is settling at school :) Rex loves his school! I think he was ready for a bit more structure. 

Aaaww, Sarah, you are not a horrible mummy whatsoever :hugs: I've been there. Many times! You just get to that point where you get so frustrated with them that you lose it. I've shouted all sorts at Rex during bedtime battles. I'm sure she'll get better soon. They just like to keep us on our toes! Rex has actually started going to sleep all by himself recently. This is something I never, ever thought would happen! So proud of him for getting there at long last! Only took 3.5 years :wacko:

However, he had a temperature in the night & has a runny nose again :wacko: He was boiling when he woke up too so I gave home some Calpol before his bottle but then he brought his ENTIRE 7oz bottle back up all over me, the sofa & the floor :dohh: I was drenched through to my pants!! And he chose the worst possible morning yo do it cos had to get Rex to school for 9 for his trip & as he usually does afternoons, we're not in the practise of being out dead on time on a morning! I skipped his brekky in case it was a bug & just gave him 4oz when we got back from dropping Rex off. He went straight to sleep after that so I'm hoping that stays down & if it does, I'll risk some light lunch bday be just toast or something. I was hoping to go get some Christmas shopping done today too while I only had Leo :dohh: Think he's just trying to avoid a day out shopping ;)


----------



## Sarah lo

Wesley's appointment could not have gone better this morning :) he does have a hole in his heart but the specialist says its tiny and it's really high up too which apparently means its less of a problem. The doctor says its could close up on its own and in fact he said it looks as though it already has shrunk a bit. He then said that even if it doesn't close up he's not going to do anything about it, he said that there's professional footballers out there with bigger holes in their hearts than Wesley has :thumbup: what a relief!

That's great Leo's poos are firming up a bit :haha: I can't believe he puked up a whole bottle over you though! There is no worse feeling (apart from maybe when they repeatedly puke up on you and there's nothing else you can do but keep holding them while they cover you in wave upon wave of regurgitated milk) what a shame you didn't get to go shopping too :(

Olivia stayed in her bed all night last night :happydance: although I actually suspect it was an accident and she just didn't wake up all night, either way I'm using it to my advantage, we made a huge song and dance about it telling her what a good girl she's been and that mummy will buy her a kinder egg as a reward. Olivia was in fact in a really foul mood this morning, thanks to the really late night and couldn't care less that we were praising her. Instead she had a tantrum because she wanted her kinder egg there and then, then had a tantrum because she wasn't allowed chocolate for breakfast, followed by a tantrum because her trousers were too big :dohh: she didn't even say bye to me when I dropped her off at nursery. Kids!


----------



## kylesmom

Hooray that Olivia's cast(pot) is off!!! YAhoo! She will learn to reuse the arm in no time. Give it a week and all will be back to normal.

Isn't it great when they wake up cranky. I swear that Kyle wakes up from naps EVERYDAY cranky. It's so annoying...

Aww glad things at Wesleys appointment went well so glad there is nothing to worry about! He will be oK!!!

Sleeping through the night in her own bed too thats awesome.. Not here! We have to still sit with Kyle till he falls asleep in his room and no matter what every night he makes it into our bed grrrrrrrr.
And you are not a bad mummy! We all get way to frustrated with our kids at one point or another or every day some weeks :)

Can't wait to see the photos!!!! Glad they went well!


Saz so sorry Rex is still feeling Ill... Hope he keeps his food down! The worst is projectile vomit BLAH!!!!!! Hope you are all on the mend and lets get ALL these colds out of our systems before the holidays hit!

Well Lucas's appointment was amazing. His left kidney did not grow at all. which is AWESOME news and that it isn't abnormally large anymore. Its getting close to the right one :) The ureter isn't as big either. ALL GREAT news!!!!
His penis is healing nicely however the foreskin did adhere to the penis UGHHHH and we just have to constantly use vaseline to keep it from staying that way. ANNOYING!!!

But all and all the appointment was great. We do not need another ultrasound until February and he stays on the antibiotics because kids under 6months (boys) are prone to getting more UTI's. And since he has already had 2 we have to keep him on it. 
The doc said he will be seen frequently even up through his adolescent years :( sigh... The dilation could come back at anytime and there is still water in his kidney.

All and all it is positive news. And things are looking great :)

Are you both ready for the holidays?!?!
How is the move coming along?
Oh and 3 teeth ALREADY!!!!!! thats fantastic news!


----------



## Sarah lo

Aww I'm so pleased for little Lucas, that's fantastic news from the doctor, i bet you're feeling so relieved! I hope things stay good for him xx 

Well Olivia did not stay in her own bed again last night, it is as I suspected, the night before was just a fluke :( last night she came into our room in the middle of the night and when DH tried to take her back to her own bed she had an epic tantrum which then woke Wesley up :( I absolutely despair with her, I don't understand what's happened, she was sleeping fine 3 weeks ago and now she won't even stay in her room while I nip downstairs to get her story book :( tonight we sprinkled some dragon repellant powder (icing sugar) all over her bedroom but she was still scared to stay in her room alone. 

We are nowhere near ready for Christmas yet. We have all the kids' presents but that's it. It will be a mad dash to sort everything out in time for Christmas once we get moved! 

My house is in chaos right now, boxes everywhere! I can't wait to get moved and get everything tidied up again!


----------



## shradha

Hi...everyone..Sorry for MIA....got to catch up.....
Glad that all the LO's are doing good...I used to be in touch in FB .... 
Dh is back .....I am so happy....although it was not planned but when we DD I found out that was going to ovulate....I don't know..but I just hope that we got the eggy on time.... I am a bit anxious..it's so good to b back in the TTC zone of testing and all...


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi shradha, lovely to hear from you :)

Huge FX, I hope this is your month. How long did you TTC the first time? xx


----------



## shradha

hi Sarah....I had ttc1 for 4 months.....really this will be my surprise baby if things go well....I am just waiting......


----------



## kylesmom

Hi ladies!
FXing for you Shradha!!! Hope you caught that egg!

Sarah i know the feeling. Kyle hasn't slept straight through the night in his own bed since Lucas was probably a month old. SUCKS getting a foot to the face in the early hours.....LOL

let's hope for both of us that this will eventually pass.

When is your move in date of your new home? Will you be in before Christmas?


Kyle's bday party was a huge success. Everyone had a blast!

Things are going good here. Can't wait to decorate this weekend for the holidays!


----------



## SazzleR

So glad to hear that both babies' appointments went well. Yay for Lucas' kidneys & yay for Wesley's heart :happydance:

What is it with our babies & doctors though?! Leo had his 6-9 month assessment today. All fine except for the HV finding a crease on one of his thighs that didn't match to one on the other leg. Apparently this can be a soft marker of an undetected hip problem :( Had to take him to the GP this aft for a check up. Surprise, surprise, he's all fine. No hip problems whatsoever. Phew! I tried not to worry but then I was finding myself thinking that Rex was commando crawling & pulling himself up at Leo's age so maybe there was a problem. Anyway, he's 19lb 9oz!! Still following his new 75th line, which I couldn't believe after his 2 weeks of poo explosions up to 10 times a day, but it's a relief! He's 75th for length as well so perfectly in proportion. Except for his head which is 91st :wacko: Poor boy has a big head like me! :haha:

I know I shouldn't say it, but I'm glad to hear your girls older ones aren't sleeping either! Rex has been awful again since the weekend. After a week of being horrendous at the end of October when the clocks changed, he got back on track for all of 2-3 weeks & now he's getting up in the night or up at 5.30 again. Urgh. The boys are tag teaming me at the minute. On Saturday night when DH was out, I had no more than 1.5 hours sleep in a row between the both of them :coffee:

I'm totally ready for Christmas, Kyles :thumbup: Well, not TOTALLY. I still need to wrap things & buy our parents presents but I know what they're getting. Our elf is arriving on Sunday & we're doing the tree this weekend. Christmas is here! So exciting!! :D

How's the packing going, Sarah? Is it still on for the big move on Tuesday??

:wave: Good to hear from you, Shradha! Sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:

Happy thanksgiving for tomorrow, Kyles! :) Have fun!


----------



## Sarah lo

Ooh is it thanksgiving today? Happy thanksgiving kyles :)

Glad to hear kyle had a nice birthday, I saw the pictures, looked like he had a great time! What was he doing in the big tube, looked like bits of paper were flying around him?

Thats good Leonard is doing so well, saz :thumbup: silly health visitors like to scare us don't they! Glad he's OK.

Well this emoticon: :coffee: just about sums me up this morning too. I've been ill with the kids' cold since the weekend, Olivia's still refusing to go to bed and stay there a and Wesley appears to have tooth number 4 on the way :dohh: the worst things is that DH doesn't even stir when I get up so he wakes up all cheery and refreshed in the morning and then buggers off to work :growlmad: does it make me a really horrible wife that I secretly feel a little bit pleased that he was starting to sniffle with our cold this morning?? :devil:

Packing is going OK I think although my being ill last weekend has set us back a bit, we'll have lots to do this weekend :-\ 
I took Olivia and wesley to see the house yesterday, we're buying the seller's fridge because ours is to big so I went round to give her the money and we had a coffee and a chat. Its really nice because the sellers are almost an identical family to us, young couple with a little girl and a baby. Only difference is they have 2 girls. So Olivia was like a kid in a sweet shop running round looking at all the rooms and Wesley sat and played with the baby :)


----------



## SazzleR

:rofl: Leonard?!!!! :rofl: That's really made me chuckle!!


----------



## Sarah lo

:rofl: stupid auto correct! Do you not fancy changing his name to Leonard? Or what about Leopold? :D

just sums up how tired I was that day lol.

Made me laugh too, I'm sat by myself in Costa Coffee trying to stifle a big grin. Not a good look :)


----------



## SazzleR

I proper lol'd at it :rofl: :haha: I think it must be exhaustion getting to us! We find things hilarious that clearly wouldn't be to normal people! :haha: But, no, not fancying Leonard! You could be onto something with Leopold though! ;)

And hang on... You were alone in Costa?! Like, no baby or toddler?! Wow. Jealous!!

Last night, Leo woke up for his bottle at just before 3. But earlier than his 'usual' but acceptable. He then took an HOUR to go back to sleep :wacko: I'd been back in bed for just over an hour when I heard Rex up. Why does my eldest not need sleep to function like normal children?! And he's so bloody perky at 5am that I just struggle to deal with him :(

They've both been late to bed tonight cos it was Rex's christmas fayre at school & the Fathet Christmas was running massively late. About an hour & a half late :dohh: We'd booked a late slot so DH could come so it was nearly 9pm when they went to bed. God knows what kind of night we're in for after the late bedtime. Probably a bad one :cry:


----------



## Sarah lo

Ha ha no chance, when I said I was on my own what I actually meant was on my own with a baby. And the only reason we were there at all was because Wesley was so grumpy with his latest tooth coming through that I had to get out of he house with him or else suffer a nervous breakdown. He was really well behaved while we were there though, sat quietly and ate his biscuit, played with his toy mouse for a bit and then spent the better part of half an hour staring, unblinkingly at two teenage girls on the next table :haha:

Aw sorry you had such a rotten night the other night. Olivia is the same at the minute. Every night about 2am she wanders into our room because she's scared of the dragons in her room. She's even mastered the art of climbing into our bed from the bottom because we don't wake up and take her back to her own bed.

I hope it wasn't such a bad night as you thought last night. Maybe they surprised you?


----------



## SazzleR

Hope the move went ok, Sarah. Hope you get the essentials sorted quickly so you can settle for Christmas. 

Don't have much to update you on really. Both boys have snotty noses & coughs because of the snot so nighttimes have been fun & games :( Rex came into our room at 2am last night with his own duvet in his arms to sleep with us :dohh: One day they'll sleep :wacko:


----------



## Sarah lo

I'm back online! :) it took a whole week for Sky to reinstate our Internet and phone line :dohh:

we're all moved and mostly unpacked now. Our tree is up and its starting to feel christmassy! 

I hope you are all well, we've all had nasty colds here which hasn't helped the kids settle in after the move at all. Wesley has gone back to waking 5 times a night and I'm absolutely shattered :cry:

and don't even get me started on Olivia. She's still refusing to go to bed by herself. In fact she's afraid to be by herself at any time of the day. She won't play in her room, follows me everywhere like a shadow - with Wesley being so clingy too I'm starting to feel like the pied piper a lot of the time :dohh: at bed time I have to lie with her till she falls asleep and it's getting later and later by the time she actually falls asleep. Last night it was 8:30 by the time I got her off to sleep and just half an hour after that Wesley was up for the first time of the night. DH is having to sleep in her bed with her every night because if she wakes up in the night and realises she's by herself she screams the house down :( please tell me this is just a phase! :(


----------



## SazzleR

Fab to have you back, Sarah! Glad the move went smoothly. And that your tree is up!

So sorry to hear about the kids slee being rotten again. I'm sure they'll settle soon. New surroundings are bound to unsettle them. I bet come January, they'll be sleeping like little angels again. 

Leo is being a total pest on a night of it's any consolation. He's waking up in the middle of the night & refusing to go back to sleep for over an hour :( On Saturday it was 2.5 hours. Argh!! No idea what's wrong. I'm wondering if it's his teeth again but who knows :shrug: Hope he stops it soon!

Me & the boys all have matching coughs & colds. I'm on day 6 of mine & no sign of it going :( I know I need rest to shift it but that's not going to happen so I'll keep dosing myself up & get on with it :(

Rex had his school christmas show last week. It was fab! He knew every single one of the words & smiled his head off. Was very proud! :cloud9: He's bouncing off the walls with excitement for Christmas :dohh: Don't know if I can take another 16 days of it :wacko:

Leo is trying to crawl. Nooooo!! He can kick off with his legs & commando crawl but I've caught him a few times up on all 4s, rocking. Stay still for a bit longer please!! He gets so frustrated though that I hope he does move soonish really. He can also pull himself up to standing now with the right leverage. The handles in the bath & the bars on his cot are perfect so he does it at evey opportunity in those places. He tries on his toy boxes but they're not high enough so he only manages to get on his knees.


----------



## Sarah lo

Oh Wesley has been doing the same thing, waking in the night and not going back to sleep for an hour or two. I wonder if they have a wonder week about now?? I couldn't tell you how many weeks old they are now, I lost count at about 4 months :haha:

It was Olivia's preschool Christmas concert today. It was so bloody cute! :) she was wearing a princess dress and singing "do you wanna build a snowman" from frozen while holding hands with her best friend. :) 

Lol at Rex's excitement for Christmas, bless him! Olivia isn't too bad, but she's doing my head in with her chocolate advent calendar. One chocolate a day just isn't enough apparently. I don't think I'll get her one next year as its just been a tantrum-catalyst so far :wacko:

I can't believe Leo is nearly crawling and pulling himself up already - well done little man! :) Wesley STILL stays where I put him :rofl: he sits up nicely now but if something is out of reach he topples over trying to get it and then just lies there until someone rescues him :haha: he fell off the bed yesterday morning actually. I had sat him up with pillows all around him while I unpacked some boxes and somehow he'd managed to fall over sideways and the pillow slid off the bed, taking Wesley with it. He landed upside down, hitting the top of his head off the floor. It was awful, I watched it happen but couldn't stop it happening. Then afterwards it kept playing over and over in my head :( he was fine, cried for less than a minute then was back to normal, thankfully. Scary though.


----------



## SazzleR

I think they're about 32 weeks now? The HV said Leo was 30 weeks at his assessment a couple of weeks back. My WW app says there's 3 days til his next leap so maybe they've hit them early? That or teething or working on crawling or yet another bug. :wacko: It's a complete guessing game isn't it! Nightmare. Having said that, he was only awake for 45 mins last night so maybe whatever it is is bothering him less :shrug: I just hope they both start sleeping again soon for us both. I need to some sleep!

Aaaww don't worry about Wesley rolling off the bed. It happens to us all! DH let Leo fully roll off the bed the other week :( I heard the thud from downstairs too. Could've killed DH but then it could easily have been me so thought it best not to say too much :haha:

Olivia's play sounds super cute. Bless them!

We had major tantrums about the ascents calenders last year but he's been waaaaay better this year. They have a big fabric one that my mum fills for them & Rex even gives me Leo's treat every morning (most are just Organix cake nibble things so that's probably why though :haha: )


----------



## Sarah lo

It doesn't surprise me that they're due another leap. Last night was awful. He woke at 11:30 and didn't go back to sleep until 2am! At one point I just took him downstairs and let him play with his toys for half an hour while I tried to doze on the sofa. In the end I put him in his cot and shut the door thinking I'd have to just let him cry and......silence. He went out like a light. Weird! He's just woken up for the first time tonight, I'm terrified he's going to do it again :cry:

Christmas has been saved in our house today as we've had a little visit from the money fairy! Because of us buying the house and me being on statutory maternity pay we couldn't afford to buy presents for the family or each other and had planned to just get presents for the kids and that's it. Well today I won £40 on a scratch card, DH got a £50 bonus for a job he did at work and we had a letter from the bank saying that our first mortgage payment is in fact due next month and not this month as we had thought. Very pleased! :happydance:

Their advent calendar sounds lovely! What a great idea putting in treats for Leo too. I take back what I said about Olivia yesterday, today she bit her chocolate in half and gave me half of it, bless her :)

Right, so far so good, Wesley has successfully gone back into his cot. :happydance: pray for me that he doesn't wake up again for at least a couple of hours........


----------



## SazzleR

Where does the time go?!! Can't believe I've not been on in a week! It's madness over here but I'm now completely & utterly done for Christmas so I'm looking forward to relaxing a little over this next week. 

Leo has gone back to sleeping his usual for the past couple of nights. Sleeping til 4ish, downing a bottle & going back to sleep til my alarm goes off at 6.30. However Rex is back to 5.30 wake ups :wacko: I think it's excitement for christmas but I just wish he could mange til 6 at least :(

Leo is full on commando crawling now. And he's such a pest with it! He's obsessed with the christmas tree :wacko: Every opportunity he gets, he's straight over to it, rolls onto his back & treats it like a play mat :dohh: 3 years ago, Rex was the same age & an even faster commando crawler & he didn't ever bother with the tree! I'm now panicking that Leo might be harder work than Rex. I don't think I can cope with that!!!

Rex has his school christmas party this aft & then we've got our playgroup one tomorrow. He's going to be all partied out! Maybe he'll sleep a bit longer?? Yeah right!!! 

How is Wesley doing sleep-wise now? Are you all unpacked in the house?


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi saz, it has been a while hasn't it. We're all unpacked and settled now and ready for Christmas. It needs to hurry up and come now because I keep seeing more stuff I want to buy the kids and wasting more money lol

Oh god, please don't ask me about sleep! I absolutely despair with Wesley. He is officially the world's worst sleeper :cry: every night he is up an hour after he goes down and for the rest of the night he doesn't sleep much more than 2 hours at a time. A few nights ago he flukshly slept from 10pm till 5am which was absolutely incredible. I felt so refreshed the next day. He's never slept that long in all his life! Then the next night and every night since - right back to normal waking up 6-7 times a night :cry:

He's started biting me :( it started about 3 weeks ago and I thought last week we had cracked it as he only bit me twice all week but this week he's started up again. Today he bit me so hard he drew blood :( he's skating on thin ice now, another big bite and he'll be on formula faster than he can say "waaah"

That's so cute Leo is making his way over to the Christmas tree like its a play mat :haha: Wesley is desperate to get moving. This week he finally started rolling onto his tummy deliberately to reach things but then can't move forwards at all and ends up crying for someone to rescue him :haha:

Olivia is still afraid to sleep alone and we're still having to lie with her at night and DH is still having to sleep in her bed.

I give up. My kids are broken. Where can I get some new ones? :rofl:


----------



## SazzleR

Oh god, I haven't been on in forever!! As soon as the Christmas hols started, we were completely non-stop until after the new year. Although it was nice to all be together as a family for most of it, we did so much that I was excited to get back to normal on Monday!

Had to go buy more storage for toys after christmas :dohh: I swear, we need to live in a mansion! How did Wesley find christmas? Leo got a very unwanted pressy from the big guy :( He started with hand foot & mouth late on Christmas Eve :cry: I know it was that, although I never took him to the docs due the bank holidays then the weekend. My niece has had it & I know it came from a bloody woman at our play group who bought her twins with it to the Christmas party. Would you even think of doing that?! I know it wouldn't!! Grrrrr! Christmas Eve night, I had about 2 hours sleep :cry: Poor little man just couldn't settle at all, despite being dosed up on Calpol & Nurofen. I actually slept for those 2 hours in the nursing chair with him on my chest. Like the newborn days! Thankfully by Boxing Day, it was all white then healed up super quick from then on. 

It was a pleasure to watch Rex open his Christmas presents :cloud9: He kept saying things like 'this is what I wanted'. Very cute, bless him! He's loved going back to school this week which I'm pleased about :)

Leo is a super speedy commando crawler now & just starting to cruise around a little bit in the past few days too. Where has my baby gone?! :cry: I think he's been trying to wave today as well. Cutey! Him & Rex seem to be loving each other more & more as Leo becomes able to do more. I really hope they'll be best of friends when they're a bit older :)

How's things on the sleep front, Sarah? Not brilliant here but Rex was a lot worse so I'm counting my blessings! Would have loved Leo to be STTN by the time I went back to work but that's not going to happen now :wacko: I coped with Rex so I'll manage!

I'm back to work 2 weeks today. I was looking forward to getting back into it but I've got the worst timetable with all the shite on it that no one else wants to teach so they next 6 months are going to be awful at work. I sent a curt email to my line manager & had a heated 45 min phone call with him but they won't change it despite me saying it was maternity discrimination. Will see how it goes & if it's as bad as I fear, I'll be getting signed off. I'm not letting it ruin the next 6 months with my boys. It's a job at the end of the day. I'm not going to let my mental health be affected by it. 

What's new with everyone? Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## Sarah lo

Hi saz, great to hear from you, i think we've all been super busy lately!

I know the feeling about needing extra storage! It seems like such a good idea buying all those presents then on Christmas morning you look around your living room and think "now what?" Lol

Wesley had a nice first Christmas, he got tons of presents from all the family, he enjoyed having lots of new things to play with but I think he enjoyed his Christmas dinner the best - by God that kid can eat, I think he has a hollow leg! Olivia was like a little Tasmanian devil on Christmas day, her presents were obliterated in minutes and then she started on everyone else's. It was Christmas present carnage :haha: that's so cute Rex was so appreciative of his presents :) Olivia was the opposite some expels of her comments: 
"I don't want this baby, I want a boy baby, this one's a girl" 
"Can we ask Santa to take this yellow bike back and bring me a blue one?"
"Play-doh??? I already got play-doh!" 
In a really sarcastic voice - "pencils, wow"
"This wasn't on my Christmas list"
It was hysterical. She did, however play with everything and later when I asked her what was her favourite present she said everything 

Poor Leo! I can't believe someone would take their sick kid to a Christmas party. That's exactly how me and my sister got chicken pox when we were kids, some stupid mum didn't want their disease-riddled kid to miss out on seeing Santa :( 

I can't believe Leo is cruising, that's fantastic! Wesley finally learned to roll this week, he's just a little bit slow, bless him! He's so much less frustrated now he can roll about to get things and doesn't get stuck on his tummy anymore. He's starting to annoy Olivia getting her toys all the time I think :haha:

Touch wood, they are sleeping brilliantly at the moment :happydance: Olivia is no longer afraid of dragons, I did a gradual retreat from her at bed time and now, instead of lying in bed with her, she's allowed me to sit on the step outside her room while she goes to sleep. She's been staying in her bed all night (apart from a couple of nights ago when we had a little blip and got me up continually for 2.5 hours, but let's not talk about that!) Wesley is now getting a bottle of formula before bed and another bottle of formula which DH gives him when he gets up for his first feed at about 10pm. That seems to keep him going till about 3 or 4am then after a quick BF he goes back down till the morning. What a huge improvement! :D

I can't believe you're nearly back to work :( and how crap of your boss to give you all the shite jobs :( I hope you can get it sorted. I'm back on the 5th March, although I'm officially finished maternity leave on the 11th Jan, the rest is all leave that I saved up. I spoke to my boss today about applying to go part time, I'm hopefully going to drop the Wednesday and just work 4 days a week. It would be lovely to have a day off in the middle of the week and Wednesday is toddler group day so I'd still be able to take them to that and once Olivia starts school it will be lovely to have a day to myself with just Wesley, especially once he starts getting a bit bigger and wanting one on one time :)


----------

